# Kindle Watch! Please post SHIPPING SOON notices here!!!!!



## luvmy4brats

Yup, yup! Of course I just pre-ordered a K3 graphite..was there any doubt?

Who's with me?



> Here are the links! (with our affiliate tag* added).
> 
> 3G: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FQJT3Q?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> WiFi: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y27P3M?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> (This site runs on love and affiliate sales.)


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

WOO HOO!!! checked a half hour ago and it wasn't available to pre-order, just thought I'd obsessively check before dinner and there it is! Got a graphite one on order with a hot pink lighted case. Cool! Wasn't going to do it unless it functioned better, not just looked better, but that seems to be the case! Love the new buttons, sounds like it really does work better, so ordered one. Sigh, now we have to wait.....


----------



## meglet

I am!! K3 Graphite with 3G ordered, knowing my impatient tendencies I took advantage of my $2.99 one-day Prime shipping. (although if they do what they did for the K2 it won't matter as all Kindles will ship for delivery on the release day, in which case they won't charge shipping.)

Now debating case options, do I order an Amazon case just in case - and what color - or do I wait till late August and hope there are more choices available? And which skin will I be putting on first?


----------



## MeganW

I am!!  I am!!  I just pre-ordered the graphite wifi-only for me, and the graphite wifi-only & 3G for my mom.  She's going to sleep on it and let me know which one to cancel.  Woo-hoo!!!  And...  I used the KB affiliate links!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Count me in:  graphite with 3G.  Contemplating which cover to get. . . . .K1 will likely go to my son. . . . .


----------



## geko29

Ordered a Graphite 3G, and the Burnt Orange case with the light.


----------



## Kathy

I'm in. Off to sell my K2. The improvements are on the white as well, aren't they?


----------



## derek alvah

Yes!!!!  Ordered the 3G graphite and a chocolate colored amazon case w/o light. Feels like a weight has been lifted. 

Now I guess I have to sell my 3 Oberons. 
K2 will go to my brother.


----------



## DD

Me too!!  Pre-ordered the 3G graphite and the red lighted cover!!!!!


----------



## Kathy

I'm so glad I waited to buy the new Oberon I've been wanting. I'm definitely ordering one, but I'm going to stick with the white. I'll skin it anyway. This is going to be my birthday present to myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Went with the red cover. . .no light. . . . . may still cancel that as I can see using it without a cover given the nice back texture. . . . would need a slip case though.  We'll see what comes available. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll be keeping my K2, but I have 3 Oberons... I think I'll sell 2 of them and replace those two with ones for the K3.. I just don't know which ones yet. I suppose it will all depend on which ones Oberon will make into K3 covers (although they're all pretty popular, so I'm not too worried.. (blue Butterfly, black Rose, and red Hummingbird)


----------



## LauraB

I ordered the 3g graphite. I don't have good wifi access where I live. I don't know what I'll do with my k2i, I still have it _and_ a usDX.


----------



## lindnet

LOL, you guys are such enablers!  I still love my 2+ year old K1, but I ordered the wi-fi one anyway.  I can't imagine getting rid of the one I have now, but I just love the look of this one.  And I NEVER use the Whispernet except when I download a new book at home.  I just couldn't resist the $139 versus the $359 I paid for mine!!

I did the measurements and it is the same height as the K1, just shorter in width.  So it will fit in all my sleeves just fine.  I'm a naked Kindle reader.


----------



## DD

meglet said:


> I am!! K3 Graphite with 3G ordered, knowing my impatient tendencies I took advantage of my $2.99 one-day Prime shipping. (although if they do what they did for the K2 it won't matter as all Kindles will ship for delivery on the release day, in which case they won't charge shipping.)
> 
> Now debating case options, do I order an Amazon case just in case - and what color - or do I wait till late August and hope there are more choices available? And which skin will I be putting on first?


$2.99 one day Prime shipping? Do you mean $3.99? I hope so or I was just charged a dollar too much!


----------



## Pushka

Yup,  I had a k2I on order anyway and guess that wont be filled.  But a graphite wireless is now on order too.

My K2I will go to one 'future' daughter in law, but I need another K2I for the other one.  I have skins for them already and have emailed Amazon about the original order and seeing if they have any refurbished, pleading that I have just bought the covers and decals for a kindle they dont supply anymore!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

As mentioned in the other thread, I've ordered a graphite wifi.  I never take my Kindle out of the house (when traveling I use either my ipad or my Android phone to read), so wifi-only suits me just fine.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Yup, I had a k2I on order anyway and guess that wont be filled. But a graphite wireless is now on order too.
> 
> My K2I will go to one 'future' daughter in law, but I need another K2I for the other one. I have skins for them already and have emailed Amazon about the original order and seeing if they have any refurbished, pleading that I have just bought the covers and decals for a kindle they dont supply anymore!


I imagine you'll be able to pick up one here on KB at a pretty reasonable price....


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> I imagine you'll be able to pick up one here on KB at a pretty reasonable price....


Hoping luv, I am hoping. Us kindleboarders look after our kindles!


----------



## LibraryGirl

I'm in! I just order the 3G + Wi-Fi in Graphite but no cover. I'm not fond of the clippy system and do also like a pocket with my cover. I'm sure additional covers will soon flood the market (I hope). I will be keeping my DX US with purple Roof of Heaven Oberon cover, too. I love it and really have no reason to buy the new one except for portability and the fact that I just want it, want it, want it.  It's going to be a long month, but I do report back to school on Friday the 13th (another conversation, for sure, but what's up with teachers starting school on a Friday, much less Friday the 13th?) so the two weeks of wait time after that will be a fast-paced blur.


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> Went with the red cover. . .no light. . . . . may still cancel that as I can see using it without a cover given the nice back texture. . . . would need a slip case though. We'll see what comes available. . . . .


Oh, I didn't notice the back texture, Ann. Where did you see that?


----------



## pidgeon92

I ordered a wi-fi with my Prime Shipping.... I would guess that it is going to arrive on release day like the K2 did....


----------



## TammyC

Yep yep, I'm in, I just pre-ordered two, one for me and one for hubby.   Both 3g in graphite. Going to sell our K2's   I am so excited I could do a little happy dance!! Now let the kindle watch begin....


----------



## Shastastan

Well, I'm jealous of all you guys getting new Kindles, covers, etc..  I must might have to give my K2 to my grand daughter so that I can get a K3.  Right now my conscience is telling me, "There's nothing wrong with what you have now so just suck it up."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DD said:


> Oh, I didn't notice the back texture, Ann. Where did you see that?


It's a bit down the page, where it says "Ergonomic Design"

I think I must switch to 1 day shipping. . . . surely I can afford $3.99. . . . . .


----------



## Kathy

I just ordered mine in white. I think instead of selling mine I'll give it to my sister. Can't wait. Love new gadgets.


----------



## CaroleC

Who's with you? ME ME ME!!!! LOL I pre-ordered it just now! I pre-ordered the graphite 3G.

I will order an Oberon cover as soon as they are available too. If the Oberon k3 covers take longer than the k3, then I will protect it by using my k2i Oberon cover and some elastic bands to keep it from falling out of it, until I can get the k3 cover.

WHEEE!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Shastastan said:


> Well, I'm jealous of all you guys getting new Kindles, covers, etc.. I must might have to give my K2 to my grand daughter so that I can get a K3. Right now my conscience is telling me, "There's nothing wrong with what you have now so just suck it up."


See, I did that when the K2 came out. . . .I figure I'm due this time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I hadn't noticed about the textured back!  And a good thing, as I've never liked the slick backside on my K2 (I don't want to put it inside something that would increase weight and bulk).  Retroactive justification for my totally unnecessary order of this new toy!  ALL RIGHT!!!


----------



## Kathy

CaroleC said:


> I will order an Oberon cover as soon as they are available too. If the Oberon k3 covers take longer than the k3, then I will protect it by using my k2i Oberon cover and some elastic bands to keep it from falling out of it, until I can get the k3 cover.
> 
> WHEEE!!!


Good idea on the cover. I want the hummingbird cover in red, so as soon as they come available that is what I'm getting.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Shastastan said:


> Well, I'm jealous of all you guys getting new Kindles, covers, etc.. I must might have to give my K2 to my grand daughter so that I can get a K3. Right now my conscience is telling me, "There's nothing wrong with what you have now so just suck it up."


I just upgraded from a K1 to the DXG. I remember feeling a bit bummed about not getting the K2 when it came out but I had no reason to upgrade. Your Kindle is great and is doing its job so there is no need to upgrade.

Now stop reading the topics that are going to discuss how great the screens are because those will totally bum you out.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm with you all on Kindle watch! Just ordered a graphite WiFi Kindle. I can't wait!


----------



## lynninva

I'm seriously considering getting a new graphite 6" Kindle. But I think DH would prefer that I sell my k2 (us) before I buy another Kindle. He already has a DX. He thought I would sell the K2 when I bought an iPad, but I told him they have different purposes. I only have one Oberon cover; it has Velcro, so I probably could use that to start.

My favorite vacation is reading on the beach. I think the new navigation method will be easier to use in the Trendy Digital waterproof case. And since the new Kindle is smaller, I know it will fit.


----------



## CaroleC

Kathy said:


> Good idea on the cover. I want the hummingbird cover in red, so as soon as they come available that is what I'm getting.


I think that is the one I want too, if they are available in the k3 size!!! Luvmy4brats' red hummingbird cover is GORGEOUS.


----------



## MeganW

luvmy4brats said:


> I imagine you'll be able to pick up one here on KB at a pretty reasonable price....


My mom (Cindy416 here on the KB) just ordered a new K3, so she'll be selling hers. It's a K2US, but it works perfectly and is the same size as the K2i.


----------



## akpak

I'm on Watch. WiFi version, red non-lighted cover.

Anyone know if it's going to *ship* on the 27th, or *arrive* on the 27th? Press and Amazon pages conflict... I hope with an early enough pre-order that it *arrives* on the 27th, since I'm on vacation for a week starting the 28th!


----------



## Sofie

Woo Hoo!! I pre-ordered the K3 3G/Wi-Fi in white. I had $50 in Amazon gift cards burning a hole in my desk drawer. I'm keeping my K2i and will maybe see if my SIL is interested in it. I'm so excited! 

Now, we wait.....


----------



## lindnet

Ummm.....as if it wasn't bad enough that I ordered one while I still have a fully functional K1......I ordered one of each, the wi-fi and the wi-fi/3g. I don't usually need the 3G, but if it has a better web browser I might. Yikes, somebody disable my Buy It Now button!!


----------



## Anne

I just ordered mine . I am getting a Graphite with 3g and a red lighted cover.

I think I may give my K2 to my niece she just had a baby and it up a lot during the night. It would be a treat for her to have a kindle.


----------



## Kathy

I did a comparison on size with between the K2 and K3.

              K3	                          K2
Display Size	6" diagonal	            6" diagonal
Size	            7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335"	8" x 5.3" x 0.36"
Weight	            8.7 ounces	            10.2 ounces
Storage	            3,500 books	            2500 books
Battery Life (Wireless Off)	1 month	            2 weeks
Battery Life (Wireless On)	10 days	            4 days


----------



## Pencepon

YAY is right! I pre-ordered: Graphite, 3G, plus an apple green cover. I'm hoping for an Oberon cover for Christmas! The new Kindle will be for my birthday. My original Kindle (first generation) will belong to my husband.


----------



## loonlover

I just ordered Intinst a graphite wi-fi I guess it is sort of his reward for recovering from surgery so well and being willing to head back to work next week while I go back to being retired (in theory).


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, I just decided that the BRATs aren't getting my Kindle. 

It's my best friend's birthday in a couple of weeks so I'm gifting it to her cover and all... She can keep it on my account if she wants (I TOTALLY trust her)


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a bit down the page, where it says "Ergonomic Design"
> 
> I think I must switch to 1 day shipping. . . . surely I can afford $3.99. . . . . .


I have one day shipping it worth the $3.99 to not have to wait to get it.


----------



## crca56

graphite, 3g/wifi lighted hot pink cover...hooray


----------



## chilady1

I'm with you all - 3G in graphite. Holding off on covers until I see what some of the 3rd parties like M-Edge and Oberon come out with. Hubby getting my K2US! So excited!


----------



## CaroleC

chilady1 said:


> I'm with you all - 3G in graphite. Holding off on covers until I see what some of the 3rd parties like M-Edge and Oberon come out with. Hubby getting my K2US! So excited!


I am surprised that so many of us are paying the extra $50 for 3G (I did that too). I really like being able to download free books on a whim, from anywhere.


----------



## Kathy

CaroleC said:


> I am surprised that so many of us are paying the extra $50 for 3G (I did that too). I really like being able to download free books on a whim, from anywhere.


I travel so much that I didn't even consider one without the 3G. I've been on the road for 6 weeks straight and I love the ease of ordering books whereever I am.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CaroleC said:


> I am surprised that so many of us are paying the extra $50 for 3G (I did that too). I really like being able to download free books on a whim, from anywhere.


Wifi only isn't really a good option for me. My Internet sucks. There are times when I'm totally dependent on my iPhone and Kindle to access it.


----------



## LauraB

CaroleC said:


> I am surprised that so many of us are paying the extra $50 for 3G (I did that too). I really like being able to download free books on a whim, from anywhere.


It also is really handy if you have blogs or subscriptions. I don't have wifi access at work, but I like to check my NY times latest news updates, and I couldn't do it with a wifi only kindle.


----------



## GhiiZhar

A few expensive months for me!

K2i w/Oberon in May, DXG w/Oberon in July, K3 wifi-3g in August (no cover yet)

Not to mention 3 lights, 3 skins, and an almost unused M-Edge Latitude. (My K2i went to my wife when I got my DXG, and she did not like my skin, light or cover). I love the DXG for reading at home, but my job requires a lot of travel and "waiting", I learned the DXG is just a bit too large for carrying around so much. The K3 size was just too tempting!!

Every penny spent was worth it! We both used to be avid readers, but as we aged (now both in our 60's), it became more difficult to read paperbacks - even with good glasses. The Kindles have enabled us to once again, read to our hearts content! You can't put a price on that.

To help offset the cost, we'll be eating a lot of rice and beans for a while, but we kinda like 'em anyway


----------



## Pushka

So, my hubby has a 1 month old (3 weeks old actually) K2I but travels a lot.  So, he probably needs a much lighter kindle, but most likely with 3G.  So, looks like I am on a two kindle watch, but also need to pick up another original K2I so that both girls will get 'the hand me downs'!


----------



## CoolMom1960

OMG~ I have been trying to decide what to do because my K1 just drowned this week! I was so distraught. Just pre-ordered the K3 -WiFi.


----------



## GreenThumb

I'm with ya', too!  It was the 50% better contrast on the screen that did it for me.  And I'm loving that graphite color.

My K2 is going to the kids.  (Boy, do I have a lot of books that have to come off of it first!   )


----------



## Addie

I'm with you all, too!
I ordered the 3G in graphite. I didn't order a cover. For my K2, I had the Noreve, but this time I think I'm going to go with a slip cover. It's too pretty not to show off every second I can. 
I wish I had it now ...
Although, now I'm starting to feel guilty. My poor K2. I'm sorry I'm a gimmick/technology


Spoiler



whore


!
Now I need to wait and see if a friend wants my K2 or if I'm going to sell it here. There's going to be a large supply of K2's on BST soon!


----------



## Pushka

Oh dear, with the original K2I order "pending" this is what my Organise kindle page looks like:

Pushka's 4th Kindle	@Kindle.com Edit Info Deregister  (K2I original on order)
Pushka's 5th Kindle	@Kindle.com Edit Info Deregister  (wireless Graphite on order)
Pushka's 6th Kindle	@Kindle.com Edit Info Deregister  (3g Graphite on order)
Pushka's Kindle	p****@Kindle.com Edit Info Deregister
Hubby's Kindle	g******@Kindle.com	Edit Info Deregister
Mum's Kindle	m****[email protected]

And then there are three iphones and an ipad.  Sigh.

I need a 12 step plan.  And to move away from this board.  Trouble is, it is 1pm here - right in the middle of the day!


----------



## Silver

I am finally on Kindle Watch again! Two years with my much loved K1, but it's time. Battery life of a month!? You are kidding me. No more plugging in every day, doing hard reset at least once a week? Okey-doke, I am pre-ordered. Graphite 3G for me. This is really exciting! And now I have a month to try to figure out what to do with my aging K1, several covers, extra batteries...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't know what I'm more excited about, my new Kindle coming or gifting my current Kindle (completely customized, loaded with books, skin and gorgeous cover and total access to any and all my future purchases) to someone who's very deserving of it (See middle person in my profile picture) for her birthday...

Who am I kidding? Giving is WAY more fun than receiving!!!


----------



## Kathy

Pushka said:


> I need a 12 step plan. And to move away from this board. Trouble is, it is 1pm here - right in the middle of the day!


Mine is the same. I would join you in the 12 step plan, but I'm having to much fun.


----------



## lynninva

Ok, I'm in!  3G graphite for me also. I seriously thought about wi-fi only, but decided to splurge. I'm hoping to be able to take a trip overseas next year, so I used that as the deciding factor.

Now to figure out whether to sell or gift my K2.


----------



## lonestar

I'm in as well. I ordered the 3G graphite. No cover because I don't like the hinge system. I plan to make a sleeve to protect my K3 so that I can take my time looking for a new cover.

I am very excited and my husband will get my K2i. He does not read as much as I do and doesn't care about gadgets so he won't care about the differences in the models. I think the children will get K3s for either birthday or Christmas.

Hurry up K3. Hurry up!


----------



## PaulGuy

I'm in! Ordered a Classic White 3G for Wifey and a 3G Graphite for myself.
Got the Graphite DX July 1st.
Better not loose my job. Yikes.


----------



## CaroleC

GhiiZhar said:


> A few expensive months for me!
> 
> K2i w/Oberon in May, DXG w/Oberon in July, K3 wifi-3g in August (no cover yet)
> 
> Not to mention 3 lights, 3 skins, and an almost unused M-Edge Latitude. (My K2i went to my wife when I got my DXG, and she did not like my skin, light or cover). I love the DXG for reading at home, but my job requires a lot of travel and "waiting", I learned the DXG is just a bit too large for carrying around so much. The K3 size was just too tempting!!
> 
> Every penny spent was worth it! We both used to be avid readers, but as we aged (now both in our 60's), it became more difficult to read paperbacks - even with good glasses. The Kindles have enabled us to once again, read to our hearts content! You can't put a price on that.
> 
> To help offset the cost, we'll be eating a lot of rice and beans for a while, but we kinda like 'em anyway


I am in almost the same situation. k2i in March, DXG in July, and now k3/3G in August. Two Oberons so far and plan to order one for the k3. I gave my k2i to my dear friend a week or two ago when I got my DXG.

I don't travel that much, and I am retired. But like you, I find the Kindle allows much easier reading when one has aging eyes. I agree with you so much - - you really can't put a price on being able to read easily again. I can easily afford these Kindle expenses though I must admit I am relieved to hear that Amazon doesn't charge for the pre-ordered Kindle until later on.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am well aware that most people are really excited about the new accessories. Y'all don't fool me.


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know what I'm more excited about, my new Kindle coming or gifting my current Kindle (completely customized, loaded with books, skin and gorgeous cover and total access to any and all my future purchases) to someone who's very deserving of it (See middle person in my profile picture) for her birthday...
> 
> Who am I kidding? Giving is WAY more fun than receiving!!!


I gave my k2i to my dear friend and companion, Frank, when I got my DXG. The experience was SO GRATIFYING. I didn't know if he would like it at all, since he is a very retro and old-fashioned person, but he loves it. I have created another Kindler (is that a word? Kindle-holic? Kindle-maniac? LOL).


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know what I'm more excited about, my new Kindle coming or gifting my current Kindle (completely customized, loaded with books, skin and gorgeous cover and total access to any and all my future purchases) to someone who's very deserving of it (See middle person in my profile picture) for her birthday...
> 
> Who am I kidding? Giving is WAY more fun than receiving!!!


I know exactly what you mean. I am more excited about organising the kindles for the girls Christmas presents, and now realise, that assuming I can score one second hand here, I can do all this and upgrade too. But my kindle is now looking at me with sad eyes.....


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know what I'm more excited about, my new Kindle coming or gifting my current Kindle (completely customized, loaded with books, skin and gorgeous cover and total access to any and all my future purchases) to someone who's very deserving of it (See middle person in my profile picture) for her birthday...
> 
> Who am I kidding? Giving is WAY more fun than receiving!!!


I had been planning on getting my sister one for her birthday, so this came at the right time. My sister is mentally slow and works for McDonalds so she would never be able to afford to buy one for herself. I'll leave her on my account, but I have over 300 books on it right now. It will take her years to read them all. I'll have to take off the steamier books, not sure she would approve. She is such a sweetheart and so giving and loving to all of her nieces and nephews and all of the greats as well. I can't wait to give it to her, but her birthday is on Thanksgiving day this year and I'm flying her to Houston where I'm going to visit my other sister and my children so I'll probably wait until then to give it to her. We will be together for a week and it will take that long to teach her how to navigate through it.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I just preordered a 3g graphite!! REALLY excited!!!


----------



## BTackitt

I'm in for a graphite (For DS of course)... although he goes off to college on the 22nd, so it won't arrive in time.. Oh darn.. guess he can take my K2i and I'll wait for the new one for a week.


----------



## CaroleC

More than two dozen of us on this thread are already on Kindle Watch!  (I counted 26, roughly). This is fantastic! Imagine how many Amazon must have on pre-order already. They are going to be busy.


----------



## LauraB

When I go to the amazon page, to Laura's amazon.com link up at the very top it takes me to "my" Amazon page. Over on the right side of the screen and down a little there is a section that says "Your newsfeed BETA" and it lists my recent orders. It has my k3graphite, which I ordered right after the thread here had the link, with one day shipping and it shows a September 28 delivery date.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Me too!

Pre ordered the Graphite Wi-Fi version with chocolate brown cover w/light. I only really use the Kindle at home and I have wireless..plus I am fine with transferring via USB

My kids aren't big on the Kindle (one only reads manga) so I am really thinking of gifting my K2i to my Dad who would likely get much use out of it. They don't have internet so the 3G is quite perfect for him..he can let me know what he wants and I can download it (since I'll pay anyway). He's retired and my mom has Alzheimers so it would be good for him - give him a break other than TV!

So excited!


----------



## Kathy

LauraB said:


> When I go to the amazon page, to Laura's amazon.com link up at the very top it takes me to "my" Amazon page. Over on the right side of the screen and down a little there is a section that says "Your newsfeed BETA" and it lists my recent orders. It has my k3graphite, which I ordered right after the thread here had the link, with one day shipping and it shows a September 28 delivery date.


I'm not seeing the Your newsfeed BETA. I've looked all over the page. The only thing that has BETA on it is Facebook. Am I on the wrong page?


----------



## LauraB

Kathy said:


> I'm not seeing the Your newsfeed BETA. I've looked all over the page. The only thing that has BETA on it is Facebook. Am I on the wrong page?


If you are signed into amazon and go a little below where the facebook beta is the "Newsfeed Beta" is there. Under it is recent orders and it lists dates. My k3 graphite is there with a delivery date of sep. 28. I ordered one day prime shipping.


----------



## lanfearl

AlexJouJou said:


> My kids aren't big on the Kindle (one only reads manga)


I read a ton of manga on my K2?!?!?!?


----------



## Kathy

LauraB said:


> If you are signed into amazon and go a little below where the facebook beta is the "Newsfeed Beta" is there. Under it is recent orders and it lists dates. My k3 graphite is there with a delivery date of sep. 28. I ordered one day prime shipping.


It isn't on mine. There is nothing that says Newsfeed Beta. Wierd.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not on mine either... I just checked.


----------



## LauraB

Are you 1) logged into amazon then 2) click on the your name amazon.com (mine says Laura's amazon.com) it is right under the Orange "hello your name) then you go to where the facebook beta is and just below that is the News feed beta.


----------



## Kathy

I logged completely out and then back in to make sure. Nothing still. I was hoping that they would ship on 8/27.


----------



## Addie

Hmm. Mine doesn't have Newsfeed Beta either.


----------



## LauraB

I wish I knew how to do a screen shot.


----------



## CaroleC

I don't have Newsfeed Beta either.


----------



## Kathy

LauraB said:


> Are you 1) logged into amazon then 2) click on the your name amazon.com (mine says Laura's amazon.com) it is right under the Orange "hello your name) then you go to where the facebook beta is and just below that is the News feed beta.


Yes to both. I even logged out and then logged back in. I clicked on the link that says Kathryn's Amazon.com and I see the Facebook BETA and under that is Improve Your Recommendations and there isn't anything under that.


----------



## LauraB

On mine it is _in between_ the facebook and the improve your recommendations. Maybe everyone can't see it? But it lists all the products I've ordered in the last 30 days and delivery status, it says delivered and the date on the ones I have. And delivery estimates on the ones that haven't been shipped.


----------



## Pushka

LauraB said:


> Are you 1) logged into amazon then 2) click on the your name amazon.com (mine says Laura's amazon.com) it is right under the Orange "hello your name) then you go to where the facebook beta is and just below that is the News feed beta.


I have the Facebook beta, but not News feed beta. After facebook it asks whether I want to improve my recommendations.


----------



## Kathy

LauraB said:


> On mine it is _in between_ the facebook and the improve your recommendations. Maybe everyone can't see it? But it lists all the products I've ordered in the last 30 days and delivery status, it says delivered and the date on the ones I have. And delivery estimates on the ones that haven't been shipped.


That is interesting. I wonder if it is a profile setting. I'll look again tomorrow and see if it appears. Now I can't even display my orders. The website must be overwhelmed with orders. I'm to tired to play with it tonight. If it appears I'll let you know.


----------



## Addie

Perhaps the Newsfeed application is only on a limited number of Amazon customers' personal pages as a test. It is beta, after all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

LauraB said:


> When I go to the amazon page, to Laura's amazon.com link up at the very top it takes me to "my" Amazon page. Over on the right side of the screen and down a little there is a section that says "Your newsfeed BETA" and it lists my recent orders. It has my k3graphite, which I ordered right after the thread here had the link, with one day shipping and it shows a September 28 delivery date.


Hmm, I just checked my order (for a Kindle Wi-Fi), and it's not estimating a date yet.

I am puzzled why yours would show such a late delivery date though. What are other people seeing for estimated delivery dates??


> We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time.


----------



## Pushka

Harvey said:


> Hmm, I just checked my order (for a Kindle Wi-Fi), and it's not estimating a date yet.
> 
> I am puzzled why yours would show such a late delivery date though. What are other people seeing for estimated delivery dates??


Same as you Harvey. The silly thing is, they dont ship the wall charger with the kindle, to Australia. I have ordered three kindles (an original plus two of the newbies) and of course, I bought a wall charger for each. So today I got an email saying the wall charger for the now, extinct, K2I has just been dispatched, and tomorrow I will get another two emails saying that two other wall chargers have been dispatched. And because I asked for everything to be delivered at once, they are not charging me extra shipping (it is hideous to Australia) so Amazon is footing the bill. Just seems their logistics are a little weird.


----------



## MAGreen

Count me in! Twice! I couldn't decide if I wanted Graphite or white, so I got one of each! I will keep the one I want, the other was going to go to my daughter, but she likes her K1 and doesn't want a new one (I think it's because I told her she would have to pay for her own cover!), so my mother in law will get it! I may have to cancel and re-order, I wanted to use the Audible $100 discount, but they don't have the new Kindle as an available device yet!


----------



## JetJammer

K3 graphite with 3G, on order!

I even sprung for the extra $3.99 for overnight shipping...


----------



## pattyaz

Count me in - I actually just ordered two of the Wi-Fi version. One for my mom's birthday and one for me..... I just have to see it in person .


----------



## gina1230

I was trying to hold off buying the K3 until after y'all reviewed yours, but then I saw:



luvmy4brats said:


> Yup, yup! Of course I just pre-ordered a K3 graphite..was there any doubt?
> 
> Who's with me?


And my finger started to twitch . . . and I caved. I can't really blame you enablers too much. I knew better than to come in here.

On watch with the rest of you for a Kindle3GG with a hot-pink lighted cover!


----------



## Tom Diego

I'm in for the Graphite 3G+WiFi! Even with Prime Membership I sprung for the additional $3.99 for next day delivery. The improved Pearl e-ink and graphite color is exactly what I was expecting, plus more that I wasn't expecting but some that were on my wish list. The smaller size, faster processor, longer lasting battery, selectable fonts and Wi-Fi are bonuses.

The K2i that I ordered last month was delivered on 7/2. I started the process of returning it and it was indicated that my window for return closes 8/2. When I get to the page to select a shipping method it states "All the items must be returned by August 2, 2010", which is a little ambiguous. Does this mean that I have to ship the Kindle 2 by 8/2 or does it have to be received by Amazon by 8/2. If it needs to be shipped by 8/2 then I can pick UPS Drop-off but if it needs to be received by 8/2 I'll have to pick Self Return and ship it via FedEx 2-day or overnight.

I'm calling Amazon tomorrow to verify.

Edit: Also ordered a White 3G+Wi-Fi for my wife on 7/29. Also ordered 2 Amazon covers w/o lights, Black and Apple Green, on 8/3.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Count me in  Just ordered the wifi graphite and hot pink lighted cover.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> Who's with you? ME ME ME!!!! LOL I pre-ordered it just now! I pre-ordered the graphite 3G.
> 
> I will order an Oberon cover as soon as they are available too. If the Oberon k3 covers take longer than the k3, then I will protect it by using my k2i Oberon cover and some elastic bands to keep it from falling out of it, until I can get the k3 cover.
> 
> WHEEE!!!


Yay, Carole! I just knew you couldn't hold out.


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a bit down the page, where it says "Ergonomic Design"
> 
> I think I must switch to 1 day shipping. . . . surely I can afford $3.99. . . . . .


Thanks. I thought the same thing about the Prime 1-day shipping. If I can afford another Kindle, I can afford $3.99 more or I shouldn't be buying anything at all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I DO have the 'news feed' beta. . .and it shows a delivery date of Sept 29.  But I don't believe it 'cause when I go to "Your Account" and look at orders it doesn't have any shipping info yet. . . .

BUT. . . I do have "Ann's 4th Kindle" on "Manage Your Kindle". . . . . .gotta get a better name. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Once again, I am on KindleWatch...just ordered the new K3, graphite, with 3G and a burgundy red cover (no light). I didn't spring for the $3.99 shipping because I have actually gotten things overnight with just the regular Prime. Maybe I'll be lucky this time, too. No date for shipping the Kindle but the cover is scheduled to arrive on August 31st.

L


----------



## Joyce

Okay. Did it.

Received my K2 on July 8th - just told my husband that I was going to return it and pre-order the K3. He said, "Why don't you keep it?"

And I'm thinkin' "the money?!??" Well, I think he was a little jealous of my joy at using the Kindle these past couple of weeks. I asked him if he wanted it - would he use it?? "Yeah, I could..." ~grin~

Soooooooooo I noticed that most all reports I read indicated they they pre-ordered the new graphite - but I liked the white, so stuck with that. Also ordered a cover for the new one - and then a cover for my "old" one (21 days old...) because I KNEW he was not going to be excited about using the cover I had originally ordered - since it was "breast cancer awareness" pink!

So - the best part is - I get to keep using my K2 while waiting for the K3 -- oh, man...spoiled or what?!?!


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> I DO have the 'news feed' beta. . .and it shows a delivery date of Sept 29. But I don't believe it 'cause when I go to "Your Account" and look at orders it doesn't have any shipping info yet. . . .
> 
> BUT. . . I do have "Ann's 4th Kindle" on "Manage Your Kindle". . . . . .gotta get a better name. . . . .


I have "Leslie's 6th Kindle"

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Once again, I am on KindleWatch...just ordered the new K3, graphite, with 3G and a burgundy red cover (no light). I didn't spring for the $3.99 shipping because I have actually gotten things overnight with just the regular Prime. Maybe I'll be lucky this time, too. No date for shipping the Kindle but the cover is scheduled to arrive on August 31st.
> 
> L


I ordered the same thing, Leslie. Just had to check out the cover with the built in light...and we do love red, don't we? Remember when the first red M-edge came out?

Also have an arrival date of August 31 for the cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think we need a poll:  which Kindle, which color, which case w/ or w/o a light. . . .I wonder if that's too much for the polling software to handle?


----------



## DD

Joyce said:


> Okay. Did it.
> 
> Received my K2 on July 8th - just told my husband that I was going to return it and pre-order the K3. He said, "Why don't you keep it?"
> 
> And I'm thinkin' "the money?!??" Well, I think he was a little jealous of my joy at using the Kindle these past couple of weeks. I asked him if he wanted it - would he use it?? "Yeah, I could..." ~grin~
> 
> Soooooooooo I noticed that most all reports I read indicated they they pre-ordered the new graphite - but I liked the white, so stuck with that. Also ordered a cover for the new one - and then a cover for my "old" one (21 days old...) because I KNEW he was not going to be excited about using the cover I had originally ordered - since it was "breast cancer awareness" pink!
> 
> So - the best part is - I get to keep using my K2 while waiting for the K3 -- oh, man...spoiled or what?!?!


I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## kcrady

Add me to the Kindle Watch! Ordered my graphite 3G Kindle last night almost as soon as I saw the announcement!

I ordered a cover but then cancelled the cover this morning after giving it some thought. I really love my Oberon Tree of Life and I know I'll get a new one as soon as Oberon is making them. In the mean time I'll just use an old M-Edge Latitude cover as a slip case since it will zip closed around the smaller K3.


----------



## Shadin

Woot, ordered a graphite 3G model to finally upgraded my K1 thats 2 years old.

I didnt order a cover yet, gonna wait till I can get one from oberon.


----------



## Wunderkind

I'm watching too! I ordered the graphite and the burnt orange cover with light -- hope they both get here before I go on vacation for Labor Day!


----------



## mwb

Done!  

the Graphite K3 and the black cover with light.

Now I have a month to fret about how I plan to transfer all my stuff over!

And who to give my old K2 to.  Same person I gave my K1 to?


----------



## LauraB

Harvey said:


> Hmm, I just checked my order (for a Kindle Wi-Fi), and it's not estimating a date yet.
> 
> I am puzzled why yours would show such a late delivery date though. What are other people seeing for estimated delivery dates??


It isn't on the order page under my account. It is on the "Newsfeed BETA". When I log into the Laura's Amazon.com, at the top of Amazon, under the Orange "Hello Laura...." Then "if your not Laura click here thing, well Under the orange is Laura's Amazon.com. I click on that, then it takes me to "My Amazon page" (not my account). On the right of the screen, below the facebook BETA, is a "Newsfeed BETA" it has been on mine a couple months. It tells the recent orders for last 30 days and shipping/delivery status. It has been right on each item since the BETA has been there. Today I checked again, it lists my cover, order number and below that estimated delivery date "August 30, 2010", below that it lists my graphite kindle 3g with order number and estimated delivery date September 28. 
(I ordered with Amazon one day prime for both at 8:58 central time. )
I'm a little concerned because this BETA newsfeed has always been correct, on everything for the last 2 months. But maybe it's wrong this time. The product page for the Kindle3G (sorry, tired of typing that all out) still says "order now for release date delivery. 
My main head scratch now is that I seem to be the only one seeing this Newsfeed BETA. I don't like to be different


----------



## LauraB

Ann in Arlington said:


> I DO have the 'news feed' beta. . .and it shows a delivery date of Sept 29.


Yippee...I'm not crazy!!!
Ok, I can deal with them dealing with "book Keeping" and the date will settle itself out.


----------



## auntmarge

I just got the DXG but I know I'll want a little one for my purse, and it's a month away so it's a whole different budget cycle.  So, while last night I thought I'd wait, by this morning I decided, what the hell.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> Yippee...I'm not crazy!!!
> Ok, I can deal with them dealing with "book Keeping" and the date will settle itself out.


Yeah. . .I think the newsfeed date is just a place holder. . .on my order page it's not got anything. I bet it will change when it actually ships. . . .



auntmarge said:


> I just got the DXG but I know I'll want a little one for my purse, and it's a month away so it's a whole different budget cycle. So, while last night I thought I'd wait, by this morning I decided, what the hell.....


Indeed!  . . . . .


----------



## derek alvah

> I am puzzled why yours would show such a late delivery date though. What are other people seeing for estimated delivery dates??


Under my newsfeed beta it has a ship date of August 30 - September 28. So I guess within that time frame I will be pressing my face against the window and getting excited everytime I hear a truck drive by.


----------



## kimbertay

LauraB said:


> It has been right on each item since the BETA has been there. Today I checked again, it lists my cover, order number and below that estimated delivery date "August 30, 2010", below that it lists my graphite kindle 3g with order number and estimated delivery date September 28.


I ordered mine this morning around 6:00 and just checked....mine says Estimated delivery date September 28 also.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I'm on watch.... I was up at 4am taking care of a new granddaughter.... so what else does one do at that early hour other than go online and order yourself a new graphite K3??  We don't get 3G at home and travel very rarely.... so I just got the $139 model.  My middle son gave me a $100 Amazon gift certificate for Christmas that I have been saving with a possible Kindle purchase in mind.  But, I never dreamed that the $100 would almost cover the entire cost since my KK was $359.  I'm not going to order a cover for now.... and I have a light. 
    Wow!!  I'm going to have collections.... better grayscale/clarity.... a 3,500 book capacity instead of 200 (using a SD card totally drains my battery)..... font choices (I haven't ever used the hacks)..... all in a much thinner/streamlined case.  I love the look of the graphite!!
    I'm almost as excited as I was when I ordered my KK almost two years ago.  It's not quite the same as waiting for my first one.... but now that I know how much I love reading on my Kindle, I can't wait for this new version.


----------



## Emmalita

I just ordered mine too!


----------



## Tip10

I'm on watch now also.  

Was on the fence -- DW told me to go and get it!! 
(I think its pay back for her birthday present from last year -- her K2US).  

A new WIFI version joining the two K2US (mine and DW's) and 1 K2I (FIL's) on my account.  

I agree with what Ann posted somewhere -- August is gonna be LOOOOOONNNNNGGGGG!


----------



## tiktokman

Count me in for a graphite, 3g. Initiated a return on my just purchased K2i and pre-ordered the new one.

TomDiego, have you found anything out yet about when you have to ship it? I've got till the 20th or so to get mine returned. I'd love to be able to wait until the 19th to drop it off with UPS.


----------



## Linjeakel

See, once I'd ordered my DXG, I absolutley was NOT going to get a K3, but the DXG display is so awesome I guesed I wouldn't last very long if the K3 came out with a graphite option and the new display. I've told myself I'm only pre-ordering now to get in the queue and that I can still cancel it once I've had time to think rationally. But we all know, don't we, there's no way I'm not getting one.

I may be just a little excited.


----------



## kimbertay

I wish they would change the info on their home page if these weren't going to be shippig on release date.  Mine shows estimated delivery date of Sept.28 so now I'm all bummed!


----------



## luvmy4brats

OMG! Love the dancing Kitty. I may have to steal him for my Avatar! LOL!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

kimbertay said:


> I wish they would change the info on their home page if these weren't going to be shippig on release date. Mine shows estimated delivery date of Sept.28 so now I'm all bummed!


I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure it will be Aug 27...When it's released.


----------



## kimbertay

luvmy4brats said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure it will be Aug 27...When it's released.


I sure have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure it will be Aug 27...When it's released.


I agree. . .if you actually look at the order page. . .it doesn't have an estimate yet. . . .for those who get the 'newsfeed' that has the estimate, I'm sure it's just a placeholder 'cause they have to put something. . . . . .I expect we'll get 'em on the 27th or VERY shortly thereafter. . . .


----------



## Mandy

Squee!! Do you have room for one more?! I just ordered my K3 Wi-Fi graphite!!


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> OMG! Love the dancing Kitty. I may have to steal him for my Avatar! LOL!!


LOL - feel free. He's rather cute isn't he? He's behaving how I feel, but I don't actually have the energy to do that myself!


----------



## Andra

I ordered the graphite 3G - no delivery date showing - it says that I will get an email.
The Manage My Kindle pages shows Andra's 4th Kindle.


----------



## Shastastan

ProfCrash said:


> I just upgraded from a K1 to the DXG. I remember feeling a bit bummed about not getting the K2 when it came out but I had no reason to upgrade. Your Kindle is great and is doing its job so there is no need to upgrade.
> 
> Now stop reading the topics that are going to discuss how great the screens are because those will totally bum you out.


I can say the contrast is a good thing. I put a burlwood (dark brown) skin on my k2 which makes good contrast. I have a nice Oberon cover, too, so I've got more invested than just the cost of the K2. The textured back on the K3 sounds like a good improvement, too. The thing I'm the most curious about is if the graphic images in a .pdf file are improved.


----------



## Shawna

Me, Me, Me, Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Graphite 3G.  Now I'm trying to sell my current K2, skin, oberon ... to finance it!

Too bad I have a new sleeve for my K2 on order right now!

So excited!

Shawna


----------



## karthwyne

I ordered the wifi this morning as soon as I saw the announcement. The K2 will go to the wife so her kindle envy can be sated.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I ordered the same thing, Leslie. Just had to check out the cover with the built in light...and we do love red, don't we? Remember when the first red M-edge came out?
> 
> Also have an arrival date of August 31 for the cover.


Yes, I am turning into one of those women who love red and purple! LOL. But I think the burgundy red cover with the graphite Kindle is going to be a sharp combo. Maybe I'll be able to forgo a skin...

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Yes, I am turning into one of those women who love red and purple! LOL. But I think the burgundy red cover with the graphite Kindle is going to be a sharp combo. Maybe I'll be able to forgo a skin...
> 
> L


It is a very pretty color red. I ordered it originally with my new KDXg but then decided on a red Ginkgo Oberon and didn't think I'd use both so I sent it back. I like the idea of this lighted one and if the light is good, I will keep it.

I feel no need at all to skin the graphite DX. It is just so beautiful the way it is. But, then, I love simplicity and I have a matte solid state black skin on my current K2. That's just me.


----------



## vg

I've got mine on order too ! I have always loved the white Kindle and felt it was like a clean page with the words flowing from it. The gray seems more like a "tool" to me - obviously I am in the minority on this one, and am questioning why I don't feel like everyone else. I ordered the white 3G/Wifi and am assuming it no longer needs the dark border to have the contrast be amazing - hopefully that has been taken care of with the new screen and all will look spectacular.

Do you think we will have to worry about sunfade?


----------



## Leslie

vg said:


> *Do you think we will have to worry about sunfade?*


I sure hope they have solved this problem!!!


----------



## Tom Diego

tiktokman said:


> Count me in for a graphite, 3g. Initiated a return on my just purchased K2i and pre-ordered the new one.
> 
> TomDiego, have you found anything out yet about when you have to ship it? I've got till the 20th or so to get mine returned. I'd love to be able to wait until the 19th to drop it off with UPS.


I called Amazon CS this morning to verify this and was told that the return has to be _shipped _within 30 days, not returned to Amazon within 30 days. Mine was ordered on 6/30 and received on 7/2, so I have until 8/2 to get it shipped using the standard pre-paid shipping label. I've already initiated the return, printed out the label and attached it to the original box. I'll read on the K2 until Monday morning, unregister it, and then drop it off at Office Depot. My M-Edge Latitude Jacket, purchased from Best Buy on 7/5, is going back the same day.


----------



## tiktokman

TomDiego said:


> I called Amazon CS this morning to verify this and was told that the return has to be _shipped _within 30 days, not returned to Amazon within 30 days. Mine was ordered on 6/30 and received on 7/2, so I have until 8/2 to get it shipped using the standard pre-paid shipping label. I've already initiated the return, printed out the label and attached it to the original box. I'll read on the K2 until Monday morning, unregister it, and then drop it off at Office Depot. My M-Edge Latitude Jacket, purchased from Best Buy on 7/5, is going back the same day.


Sweet. Thanks for the update and for doing the legwork (so to speak). A week without I can do. Two weeks and I might go crazy.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> Yay, Carole! I just knew you couldn't hold out.


I managed to hold out for an entire 64 minutes after ordering first became possible! LOL I really wasn't going to get a k3 but Amazon created what is (for me) the PERFECT k3. It had all the improvements I wanted, except for more book formats. Smaller, lighter, same screen size, better contrast, graphite, low price, longer battery life - - this is my ideal Kindle.

And they omitted all the things I didn't want, like a touchscreen and color. They might as well have called me up to ask what I wanted. I couldn't resist. LOL



luvmy4brats said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure it will be Aug 27...When it's released.


I ordered with the free Super Saver shipping. Anybody have any guesses? I am thinking September 3-10.



vg said:


> Do you think we will have to worry about sunfade?


I haven't heard about any sunfade with the DXG, and my DXG holds its sharp contrast in the brightest of sunlight. Since this screen is apparently the same technology, I'd guess that they have the sunfade problem solved, somehow.


----------



## love2read

I'm officially on Kindle Watch too! First I ordered the Graphite 3G model directly through Amazon forgetting to use the link on this site. Canceled that order and reordered through Harvey's link. I am disappointed that there is still no library feature but with prices coming down maybe around Christmas I'll get a Nook WiFi for library use. I'm going from a K1 to the K3. I wonder if the page turn buttons will work like the K1 (going out) or K2 (going in). I guess we will all find out together


----------



## melissaj323

I just ordered one too!!!! Graphite 3G!!!

I am giving my K2 to my sister in NYC who has been on the fence about whether or not she would like it. She is excited about trying it out!


----------



## Prazzie

Count me in. I was going to get the graphite, but my boyfriend forbade me, saying I'll just get confused with HIS graphite one (which he has yet to order), lol. So I'm getting a white 3G one and the blue leather cover with built-in light (for starters ). My dad will be taking over my 9-month old K2i. He didn't know you could register it to your own Amazon account and when I told him, he thought you have to pay to register a Kindle. It was nice to be able to say no, he's getting a free Kindle, on his own account, for free!

These boards will be absolutely inundated with new Kindlers. That wi-fi model price is incredible! Of course I'm looking forward to all the new accessories we're going to be getting. The sad thing is that I'm getting a new DecalGirl skin in a week or so, what am I going to do with it? My dad said he must get a new skin, because my current one is too girly for his tastes, and he doesn't like "floral stuff". The new one is definitely very much "floral stuff"!

Also, what am I going to do with all my K2 covers? My dad definitely won't need to change the cover to match his handbags, lol!


----------



## malligator

Here's a question for you all more experience with ordering from Amazon...

I live in Phoenix where there happens to be an Amazon distribution hub. That means that, for me, ordering a Kindle using 2-day shipping the Kindle actually gets to my house overnight. It only has to travel about 30 miles. I'm wondering if those people that choose overnight shipping will get preference over people that choose 2-day? I really want my new Kindle on launch day so should I choose overnight or should my pseudo-overnight still work?


----------



## KBoards Admin

love2read said:


> I'm officially on Kindle Watch too! First I ordered the Graphite 3G model directly through Amazon forgetting to use the link on this site. Canceled that order and reordered through Harvey's link.
> ...


That is very kind and thoughtful. Thanks for going out of your way to support our community! - Harvey


----------



## Vicki G.

Mine is ordered - Graphite 3G. I also ordered a black case without a light for temporary use until the Noreve covers come out.


----------



## katbird1

Looks like my K1 will be getting a new home at the end of Aug., or whenever my graphite wifi K3 comes home to roost!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> I sure hope they have solved this problem!!!


So far the DXG's have nothad any reports of sun fade. Since the K3 will be using the same screen I would hope that the Sun Fade problem is a thing of the past.


----------



## akpak

Andra said:


> The Manage My Kindle pages shows Andra's 4th Kindle.


I'm so far behind... Mine only says Ariel's 2nd Kindle. I'm hoping to make that an Ariel's 3rd Kindle when I convince DH he finally needs one.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

malligator said:


> I'm wondering if those people that choose overnight shipping will get preference over people that choose 2-day?


From my experience, Amazon is more of a "first come first serve" than by what shipping you have.


----------



## gdae23

Add me to the list - I've ordered the 3G Graphite. By the way, this thread is where I first heard the new Kindle was out, so thanks!

I hadn't thought about the fact that it's already listed on my Manage Your Kindle page, but seeing the comments here, I checked and there it is. I've already sent a few books to it. While I'm waiting for it, I'll send all the Amazon books, so then I'll just have to get the free books over from Calibre.

For those of you who currently have more than one Kindle - is there a way to copy your collection folders over, or do you have to input them separately to each Kindle?


----------



## Linjeakel

gdae23 said:


> Add me to the list - I've ordered the 3G Graphite. By the way, this thread is where I first heard the new Kindle was out, so thanks!
> 
> I hadn't thought about the fact that it's already listed on my Manage Your Kindle page, but seeing the comments here, I checked and there it is. I've already sent a few books to it. While I'm waiting for it, I'll send all the Amazon books, so then I'll just have to get the free books over from Calibre.
> 
> For those of you who currently have more than one Kindle - is there a way to copy your collection folders over, or do you have to input them separately to each Kindle?


You go to your Archived Items and there's an option to add collections from other devices. If you make sure all your books are already on your new Kindle, when you transfer your collections, all the books will go into right collection. Non Aamzon books I'm not too sure of.


----------



## elbowglitter

Count me in too. Ordered the 3G Graphite last night. I'm excited to finally be upgrading my K1, which has started to randomly freeze up from time to time. I wonder how long it will take to ship!


----------



## akpak

Woo! Now on K3 watch x2! DH is finally going to take the ereader plunge!


----------



## akpak

Ok.. How fun is it that I can "manage" new ones before they even arrive?! Whee!

Sending piles of books to DH's first Kindle, setting up subscriptions, Instapaper and email addresses. 

/whines I want 'em NOW NOW NOW. He he.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

akpak said:


> Ok.. How fun is it that I can "manage" new ones before they even arrive?! Whee!
> 
> Sending piles of books to DH's first Kindle, setting up subscriptions, Instapaper and email addresses.
> 
> /whines I want 'em NOW NOW NOW. He he.


Be careful about sending piles of books! Once they all download, the Kindle will have to index them. If you send too many at once you may end up with sluggish performance at the start. . .even with the new longer lasting battery . . . .I'd advise restraint (said the person who'd one-clicked as soon as I saw the facebook post from Heather. . . yes, I came here to do it.  )


----------



## Mandy

Just wanted to say...I've never been on a pre-order watch before. Though it's gonna be a long August, it's so exciting knowing I'm on an official Kindle watch with so many others!


----------



## Monica of NY

Count me in! Graphite, 3G. Have 15 month old flawless K2, but I could not resist.


----------



## EllenR

I'm onboard too. Ordered my third Kindle for my third child. LOL My dd and I both have K2s.


----------



## Quake1028

I'm with you  .


----------



## bordercollielady

I really wasn't going to..but  when I saw the better battery life and more storage.. with the better contrast -  I caved..   Anyone have any idea when they will start shipping?


----------



## patrisha w.

Mandy said:


> Just wanted to say...I've never been on a pre-order watch before. Though it's gonna be a long August, it's so exciting knowing I'm on an official Kindle watch with so many others!


So, does a graphite KDX count?
I really thought I would like a new K3 but when I thought a bit about what i actually USED, it was the DX. My kindle 4 sits in a drawer as a spare. So, a new DX is due for touchdown tomorrow! 
Patrisha


----------



## Leslie

Mandy said:


> Just wanted to say...I've never been on a pre-order watch before. Though it's gonna be a long August, it's so exciting knowing I'm on an official Kindle watch with so many others!


My last KindleWatch was in June 2009 when I ordered the DX during the press conference. Here we go again! LOL.

L


----------



## Kathy

I'm so excited. I was going to give my K2i to my sister, but after talking to her she wasn't interested. It is now going to my niece. She told my daughter that she loved the fact that I had to have the newest toy. Now the wait goes on for my skin and Oberon cover.


----------



## teralpar

I'm on Kindle Watch as well!!! Ordered the graphite 3G/Wi-Fi with the burgundy red cover with light. When I first saw the new Kindle announcement this morning I immediately ordered the graphite Wi-Fi only, since I plan on keeping my K2i. But then I said, "oh, what the heck..." and changed it to the 3G/Wi-Fi. Is paying the extra $50 worth it Who knows...but I'm sooo excited!!!


----------



## Pirate

Ordered the K3 WiFi/3G for my daughter. she has some medical text doc's. in pdf. they are usable on the K2 but thought the improved pdf functionality was worth it.


----------



## Tom Diego

And another one for my wife! She wants a White 3G+WiFi. Also went for the $3.99 next day shipping. No covers because we're waiting for the M-Edge Latitude Jackets for the K3.

It looked like my wife was going to be stuck with the K2i I ordered for her at Woot for $149.99 + $5.00 shipping. I decided to put it on Craigslist and eBay this afternoon. I sold it on eBay in 56 minutes for $150 + free shipping with Buy It Now! The listing cost me $3.25, shipping for UPS Ground will cost me less than $10.


----------



## PraiseGod13

And.... while waiting for mine.... who wants to be alone?  I'm thinking I'm going to pre-order one for my son's (serious) girlfriend who has been thinking about a Kindle for a very long time now.  She has a birthday coming up in October..... and I'm thinking that a K3 for her also will be just the thing.  Then we can watch August go agonizingly slow together.


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's right. I should get my Sister-by-heart here so she can wait along with us. She's being gifted my K2i with all it's books, skins, cover, and she's staying on my account. A kinlde is something she'd never buy herself, so she gets Hearher's super-pimped Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> That's right. I should get my Sister-by-heart here so she can wait along with us. She's being gifted my K2i with all it's books, skins, cover, and she's staying on my account. A kinlde is something she'd never buy herself, so she gets Hearher's super-pimped Kindle.


What a wonderful gift.... you're such a giving/caring person... and we all know that the waiting... along with other KB friends is a big part of the fun.... so let's share the countdown!


----------



## SinCityReader

OK...OK... I said I wasn't going to do it. So I ordered a white Kindle 3G last night, forgot about the link on Kindleboards, so I cancelled and ordered a Graphite 3G tonight. I going to get white because I was waiting on the white Iphone4, but I cannot wait on two things at once. So I'll go get the black Iphone 4 to go with my Graphite Kindle 3G.....maybe  Or maybe I will wait on the white Iphone


----------



## MorganMandel

I ordered mine in graphite too on break at work this morning. The white ones are pretty, but I've heard the graphite ones are easier on the eyes. I also ordered a pretty blue cover, but not the one with the light. I never use those little lights with books and don't like the idea of one with a kindle.

Now I'm counting the days. They said available Aug 27, yet when I placed the order with the 2 day shipping option, it didn't give me a definite date, like it did for the cover.

It'll be a waiting game.

Morgan Mandel


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I'm joining the kindle watch as well. I ordered the 3G + Wifi graphite and the burgandy cover w/light this afternoon and am now in the waiting mode.


----------



## KBoards Admin

SinCityReader said:


> OK...OK... I said I wasn't going to do it. So I ordered a white Kindle 3G last night, forgot about the link on Kindleboards, so I cancelled and ordered a Graphite 3G tonight.
> ...


Much obliged! Thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## intinst

At least there will be plenty of people to sympathize with us all.


----------



## Pushka

Of course, you guys are all going to be drooling over your lovely sexy kindles and covers, and living in Australia, I am going to have to wait two more days!


----------



## mishymac

Pushka said:


> Yup, I had a k2I on order anyway and guess that wont be filled. But a graphite wireless is now on order too.
> 
> My K2I will go to one 'future' daughter in law, but I need another K2I for the other one. I have skins for them already and have emailed Amazon about the original order and seeing if they have any refurbished, pleading that I have just bought the covers and decals for a kindle they dont supply anymore!


Are you still looking Pushka? What sort of price are you willing to pay


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No change in shipping status this morning.

Read the manual last night.

What to do for the next 28 days?


----------



## sookie

I found this site last night while researching Kindles. I saw on the amazon page they have a new one coming out at $139 which better fits my budget. I believe I am going to get one. So happy to join the Kindle watch. Just trying to figure out what it all does. 2 friends of mine have one, and they both rave about it. With as many books as I read it might be a good idea to get one  Save space!


----------



## DD

sookie said:


> I found this site last night while researching Kindles. I saw on the amazon page they have a new one coming out at $139 which better fits my budget. I believe I am going to get one. So happy to join the Kindle watch. Just trying to figure out what it all does. 2 friends of mine have one, and they both rave about it. With as many books as I read it might be a good idea to get one  Save space!


And you don't have to dust it!

Welcome, Sookie and congratulations on your first post.


----------



## drenee

Sookie, welcome to Kindleboards.  As the shipping notices start going out KB will be a very lively, crazy place.  Loads of fun.  I'm on Kindle watch for my dad.  My sister and I are getting him one for Christmas.  
deb


----------



## Mandy

If I upgrade my shipping, will that essentially be re-ordering, thus losing my "place in line"?


----------



## drenee

Mandy, I don't know the answer to that question.  But I do know that if you normally get packages from Amazon pretty quickly, the Kindle will come quickly also.  I live in northern WV, and almost all of my packages come from Kentucky.  I usually have them in less than 48 hours with free shipping.  I rarely pay for extra shipping.  
deb


----------



## caseyf6

I was already thinking of getting dd a kindle for her 18th bday...now I am REALLY tempted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome Sookie. . . .if you do decide to get one. . .use the link at the top of the board (or the link Harvey has put in your post -- the underlining) so the 'Boards get a commission!  Doesn't cost you anything more and helps keep this Excellent Place available for everyone!

Lots to do and see. . . .check it all out and feel free to ask questions!  We were all "Dr. Seuss" once and are happy to help!


----------



## Jacqdenco

I am! Graphite with hot pink light case.


----------



## jlee745

I ordered two! One for me and One for mother n law. This is our first Kindle.


----------



## lissylaine

Count me in! Recently sold my K1 in anticipation (still have my DX US), so I'm getting the Graphite 3G with a burnt orange case w/light!

Melissa in Nashville


----------



## drenee

Jacqdenco said:


> I am! Graphite with hot pink light case.


The hot pink light case tempted me. But I do not NEED another Kindle just because I like the case.
deb


----------



## Tip10

drenee said:


> The hot pink light case tempted me. But I do not NEED another Kindle just because I like the case.
> deb


Ahhh, but you DO.

Can't you hear it calling?
It's calling out to you.....
It's calling your name......
It's saying need?
What's with need?
We don't need we WANTS......
Resistance is futile.......
We WANTS........


----------



## drenee

Nice try, TIP.  I'm not saying I won't be getting a K3.  I'm saying I'm going to wait till you all get yours before I make my final decision.    
deb


----------



## RamTheHammer

I bit the bullet - pre-ordered a WiFi only. No case yet.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just upgraded my Prime shipping to 1-day.. hah! This board is so enabling!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I'm a joiner too!  If the K3 had looked the same but added features, I probably wouldn't have caved. However I like the addition of the Previous Page button to the right side, the joystick was moved down and looks better, the keyboard area is smaller, and the buttons are also dark. Of course, I also like the graphite color too.


----------



## Steph H

I'm a couple of days behind the excitement due to being sick and offline, but I'm in. I love my DXG so much, the contrast is wonderful, I really like the graphite color, and the larger screen is great for reading at home, but it's still a bit too big to carry around. 6" graphite 3G for work, traveling and out-and-about? I'm sooooooo there.


----------



## Silver

I can't stand it!  Although I have always been happy with my two-day free shipping, I just went in and changed to one-day.  (I mean, if there's any chance that I would have to wait a few more days for mine - No! No!)  I guess I am just too excited to be upgrading from K1 all the way up to K3.  Oh my gosh, and I have at least a month to wait - hanging out here on the Enabler's Board.


----------



## MikeD

K3, Wi-Fi on the way. First Kindle watch for me since Feb. of 2008 when I had to wait 6 weeks for delivery of my K1.


----------



## ReadingRevived

Steph H said:


> I'm a couple of days behind the excitement due to being sick and offline, but I'm in. I love my DXG so much, the contrast is wonderful, I really like the graphite color, and the larger screen is great for reading at home, but it's still a bit too big to carry around. 6" graphite 3G for work, traveling and out-and-about? I'm sooooooo there.


I'm similar to you in some ways! The 6" 3G graphite is just perfect for traveling around. I love my DXG, but it too much of a hassle to carry. Did you click the pre-order now button. I just did


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thinking about saving all my tips for the next couple of weeks to buy it. Will think about it over a Thai milk tea.


----------



## 1131

I ordered a 3G graphite with the chocolate brown with light cover.  I've wanted a black Kindle since the 1st one came out.  I think I like the lighter graphite better.


----------



## Shadin

Vegas_Asian said:


> Thinking about saving all my tips for the next couple of weeks to buy it. Will think about it over a Thai milk tea.


Just think of all the free classics you can download and read after you get a kindle. There are alot of free books out there if your not picky.


----------



## drenee

VA, if you do get a K3, please don't let your brother touch it!!!   
deb


----------



## dablab

K3 WiFi graphite ordered for my husband yesterday to replace his K1.  I will keep my K2, love it and don't want to have to replace all my covers.  Husbands K1 may go to a friend if she doesn't take advantage of this great deal!!  She has been talking about getting a kindle.  If she does get a K3, I may give it to another coworker or one of my dialysis patients that has been thinking about one. 

Dot


----------



## SinCityReader

SinCityReader said:


> OK...OK... I said I wasn't going to do it. So I ordered a white Kindle 3G last night, forgot about the link on Kindleboards, so I cancelled and ordered a Graphite 3G tonight. I going to get white because I was waiting on the white Iphone4, but I cannot wait on two things at once. So I'll go get the black Iphone 4 to go with my Graphite Kindle 3G.....maybe  Or maybe I will wait on the white Iphone


Ok, I cancelled that order, and reordered thru the kindleboards link of course. This time I went with the Wi-Fi only, I forgot I have a Iphone. If I actually have to have a book when I cannot find a Wi-Fi hotspot, I can use the kindle for iphone app. I am so DONE with this!! I am driving my self crazy


----------



## AnnetteL

I'm thinking that after I get all responsible with my next royalty check that I'll use some of it for fun and get myself a graphite WiFi with the red cover. It would match my gorgeous red laptop bag. How can I not when the price is so low now? I've been reading off the husband's Kindle. I'd love to have my own!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I wonder how many times a person can cancel an order and then place it again? I had just canceled my wi-fi only and ordered the 3G/wi-fi after reading that AT&T is expanding in my area. Then I realized that I really don't need the 3G as my Kindle never leaves my house. So I re-ordered the wi-fi only.


----------



## masquedbunny

Just put in my order for my graphite K3, though I still haven't initiated the return of my K2 (ohgodwhatamIdoing?). As for a countdown, the delivery estimate is still very much TBA. The stories I've been reading about the K2's initial release are making me a bit nervous, though. I hope it's not a very long wait.


----------



## bebobthefrog

I ordered the new graphite kindle. In the meantime I"ll play with my graphite DX that I got a couple of weeks ago. I love my graphite DX. I will use the DX at home and kindle 3 when I go out. I will give kindle 1 to my Dad and kindle 2 to my mom. My Dad loves to read on his new Ipad. I love to read on my kindle since October 2008.


----------



## akpak

Noticed today that the WiFi only now says:
Temporarily Sold Out. Order now to reserve your place in line
Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th.

Evidence that we might actually be getting them on the 27th if we pre-ordered? /hopes


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> VA, if you do get a K3, please don't let your brother touch it!!!
> deb


LOL!!! (And if you do, buy a warranty from SquareTrade first!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

akpak said:


> Evidence that we might actually be getting them on the 27th if we pre-ordered? /hopes


I am fully expecting to have my Kindle delivered on Aug 27th, the 28th at the latest.


----------



## Lisa M.

I'm waiting for a DX for my husband and the graphite 3G/Wifi for myself!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just ordered the graphite wifi only version.  Hubby will get my K2.


----------



## Tip10

akpak said:


> Noticed today that the WiFi only now says:
> Temporarily Sold Out. Order now to reserve your place in line
> Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th.
> 
> Evidence that we might actually be getting them on the 27th if we pre-ordered? /hopes


Actually, it looks like BOTH versions are now sporting this message:

Temporarily Sold Out. Order now to reserve your place in line
Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 4th.


----------



## Kathy

I'm thrilled that we may actually start getting them on the release date. I have my fingers crossed. I will not be traveling during that time and really want it before the middle of September. I will be traveling nonstop from the middle of Sept until Thanksgiving and I want it before that all starts, plus my niece is dying to get my K2.


----------



## AnnetteL

Yeesh! At this rate, by the time I manage to order mine, it'll be a Christmas gift. (Totally still getting one. Red cover, too.)


----------



## Pushka

So, given International timings I figure I will have the k3 on September 1. Welcome to Spring. So part of me is going to want to come in to see what you guys think of it, the other part will be getting rather impatient.


----------



## Kathy

Okay, I'm confused. Because of the contest of who ordered their K3 first I was checking my email confirmation. This is what the confirmation says for a date (Thu, 29 Jul 2010 03:06:43 +0000 (UTC)). If I go to my Amazon account and look up the order this is the date showing there (Order Placed:July 28, 2010View Order Details | View Invoice). I know that I ordered on the 28th because I posted it here as soon as I ordered. Here is the date and time I posted here. This was all in Eastern time because I live in Florida, but I was in Phoenix using my laptop which is set to Eastern time. Anyway trying to figure how the exact time for the contest is just to hard. Anyway, we all know that Heather will be the clear winner. 

Re: YAY!!! It's time for another Kindle Watch! Who's with me? 
« Reply #25 on: July 28, 2010, 10:37:38 PM » Quote Modify Remove  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just ordered mine in white.


----------



## Jerilin

Fed Ex guy came today and I was FREAKING OUT thinking my new kindle was here....it was just something  my dad ordered online I didn't know about-FAIL. Is it Aug. 27th yet??!!!!


----------



## Kathy

I find myself looking at my order on Amazon at work to see if it has a delivery date. I just can't help myself.


----------



## Anne

Kathy said:


> I find myself looking at my order on Amazon at work to see if it has a delivery date. I just can't help myself.


I keep doing the same thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See. . . .now didn't that first week go quickly?  Just 3 more (plus 2 days) to go. . . . .


Deep breaths everyone. . . .we'll make it!


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> See. . . .now didn't that first week go quickly? Just 3 more (plus 2 days) to go. . . . .
> 
> Deep breaths everyone. . . .we'll make it!


----------



## NitroStitch

luvmy4brats said:


> Yup, yup! Of course I just pre-ordered a K3 graphite..was there any doubt?
> 
> Who's with me?


I'll be waiting longer than y'all, but now I have enough gift certificates to pay for most of it. Excuses, excuses...  Thanks for the Kindleboards link to be absolutely sure the credit goes to the right place!


----------



## Edge

I'm on the waiting list again. I didn't think I'd pull the trigger on another Kindle until color came out, yet here I am.

I'm a sucker for graphite and the better resolution.


----------



## NitroStitch

Edge said:


> I'm on the waiting list again. I didn't think I'd pull the trigger on another Kindle until color came out, yet here I am.
> 
> I'm a sucker for graphite and the better resolution.


I swore I wasn't going to order another Kindle until color came out too...but the smaller, lighter size and the better resolution and the graphite talked me into it!


----------



## chilady1

I ordered mine on July 28th as soon as the links came up and I still don't have an estimated shipping date, anyone else like this?


----------



## Kathy

chilady1 said:


> I ordered mine on July 28th as soon as the links came up and I still don't have an estimated shipping date, anyone else like this?


I ordered the same day and nothing on mine yet.


----------



## durphy

I find I have a Pavlov's dog reaction to seeing Jeff Bezos talk about anything Kindle. I become a zombie saying, "Must buy."


----------



## MAGreen

The order page now says Sept. 8th will be the ship date.

Temporarily Sold Out. Order now to reserve your place in line
Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 8th.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

***Three weeks to release day****


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> ***Three weeks to release day****


Are you trying to cheer us up, or make us depressed ..... ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am simply stating a fact.


----------



## Thin Coyote

Mandy said:


> If I upgrade my shipping, will that essentially be re-ordering, thus losing my "place in line"?


When I ordered my K2 (as a K1) in Dec '08 I originally chose free shipping and I switched to 1 day sometime in late January and still had it on launch day. Might want to ask Amazon; I *think* (do not actually know) you will be okay with just changing the shipping if you don't delete the order. Certainly best to check - I recall that there were plenty of K2s at launch.

I just ordered my K3wifi via the affiliate link with the free two day shipping (Woo!) and it tells me that I should have it by October 7th (yikes! hopefully sooner) so definitely don't lose your place in line. My K2 will work fine for me until I see the K3.


----------



## sookie

I am so excited! I just got all my rewards certificates today and my Kindle 3 WiFi is on order! 

September 8 is the delivery, so excited! My first Kindle


----------



## PraiseGod13

sookie said:


> I am so excited! I just got all my rewards certificates today and my Kindle 3 WiFi is on order!
> 
> September 8 is the delivery, so excited! My first Kindle


Congratulations - good for you! You won't be disappointed... and now you're on Kindle watch with the rest of us.


----------



## r0b0d0c

durphy said:


> I find I have a Pavlov's dog reaction to seeing Jeff Bezos talk about anything Kindle. I become a zombie saying, "Must buy."


I think I had the same reaction! I was definitely NOT going to order the K3 - my K2 is only 10 months old, it's been EVERYTHING I wanted in a Kindle, and although I love the graphite color, admired the improved screen, became jealous of the faster page turns, and envious of the doubling in storage capacity .... I decided against it. UNTIL I saw the youtube videos of the K3 and watched a Bezos video on the K3, and just had to have it! (If this was an Apple product, it would be called being an "Apple Fan Boy," or suffering from "Steve Jobs RDS®" (Reality Distortion Field))

So, I one-clicked for the K3 3G 2 days ago. (I think when I ordered Amazon showed a Sept 4 or 5 expected delivery.) I'm so weak.....


----------



## Anne

sookie said:


> I am so excited! I just got all my rewards certificates today and my Kindle 3 WiFi is on order!
> 
> September 8 is the delivery, so excited! My first Kindle


Congrats I know you will love you kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

r0b0d0c said:


> I'm so weak.....


But you're in good company.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> But you're in good company.


That is True


----------



## Toby

I haven't even seen the K3 uTube or videos, yet. Ever since I ordered the K3, I keep singing, in my head, the kindle song that they had for the 1st kindle commercial. I'm even tapping my foot, when I sit down. It's a really cute song & commercial. Will it end when I finally have the K3 in my hands? Will it ever end? Are any one of you now singing it since I mentioned it. LOL!!! 
Evil Toby....whaaahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mac Jones

Now it says " We will notify you" in regards to shipping date.

I seem to recall having seen this before, then it went back to a fixed date. So is it just flip-floppimg back and forth now?

What's up with this?


----------



## BTackitt

ignore any weord dates that pop up. Your delivery date is whatever was on the screen when you first placed the order. Amazon is having issues with random dates being applied. Some people were getting the screen to say it would not be delivered until Oct, and after some frantic phone calls found out just to trust the original date.


----------



## Linjeakel

Mac Jones said:


> Now it says " We will notify you" in regards to shipping date.
> 
> I seem to recall having seen this before, then it went back to a fixed date. So is it just flip-floppimg back and forth now?
> 
> What's up with this?


I think they've changed it back to 'we'll notify you' because of all the panic 'phone calls they got from people when the late Sep/Oct dates showed up. I doubt they'll change it back now until they actually have a definite shipping date - probably just before release date.


----------



## HappyGuy

Should be down to about 19 days now!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I was going to buy a Kindle months ago, before the price went down and the K3 preorder page went up. Definitely glad that I held out....

For current Kindle owners, does it take a lot of time to upload all of the Kindle books from your PC to your device?


----------



## Neo

So, I've been out of the country and kind of out of touch on the internet side of things for the past couple of weeks. BUT I've managed to catch the K3 release (surprise !), and to order it the second day it was out!!!

So I too have the pleasure to be on Kindle watch for a Graphite 3G+wifi K3, first batch ! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! And the next three weeks are going to be VERY long indeed - but so worth it I'm sure 

I was looking at BTackitt's new red avatar and I've been wondering: will the mesmerizing swirls go faster and faster as delivery date approaches ?? LOL


----------



## cc84

Just checked my order page and it says "we will notify you when we have a delivery estimate" or something to that effect. I ordered mine on 31st July and used Super Saver Delivery. I'm not too worried though, i dont mind if it's a day or two over the 27th (i dont mind.....much lol) I'm just happy to be in the queue.


----------



## Dan

I'm on Kindle watch as well.  This being my first "official" Kindle with the others being my iPhone app and my Kindle Mac app.


----------



## Pushka

Are we there yet?


----------



## Linjeakel

Pushka said:


> Are we there yet?


Not so much. 18 days to go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, you know 18 in Basketball is only 9 shots!

Or you could think of it as 6 Field Goals in Football.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Just 15 days 'til my K3 WiFi gets shipped!


----------



## DD

Harvey said:


> Just 15 days 'til my K3 WiFi gets shipped!


Wow, those two weeks went rather quickly. Two more to go. We can do it, people!!!


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Wow, those two weeks went rather quickly. Two more to go. We can do it, people!!!


We Can Do It


----------



## PraiseGod13

Anne said:


> We Can Do It


Strength in numbers..... misery loves company...... and it's wonderful to have KB where there are people who totally understand how I feel. Funny how the K3 has already affected my thinking. The other day I was at a store looking at an item that was just a little over $100. Months ago, I would have thought, "that's not too bad a price." Now I thought, "I won't pay that much for this item.... I could almost buy a K3 for that much money."


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered last night, so it may be Sept. 8th or 10th for me. Was going to wait at least a month or so, but I received a $100 Amazon gift card this week and already had $33 in my account, so I decided to go for it (Wi-Fi only).


----------



## JSRinUK

mlewis78 said:


> I ordered last night, so it may be Sept. 8th or 10th for me.


I've got to admit that I'm pretty encouraged by these dates. For Amazon to be specific with their 27th August, 4th Sept, 8th Sept, and now 10th Sept, must mean that they're working to schedule.

This is a whole different ball game to the iPad at the beginning of the year in which the promised "within 60 days" was twice pushed back a month at a time. Amazon are talking "dates" not non-specific end-of-months.

I find that pretty encouraging.

For the record, I ordered mine on 31st July with "Expedited" delivery so I'm expecting (hoping? praying? wishing? clinging-on-with-my-fingernails?) to get mine on 27th August.

It's my first Kindle. I think Amazon should give preferential treatment to anyone who's not had a Kindle before. /quickly ducks while all past Kindle-owners throw hardback books at head/...


----------



## Steph H

Harvey said:


> Just 15 days 'til my K3 WiFi gets shipped!


Oh my gawd -- Harvey posted about his K3 WiFi and *didn't* link it with a KB-affiliate link??!! For shame!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> Oh my gawd -- Harvey posted about his K3 WiFi and *didn't* link it with a KB-affiliate link??!! For shame!


Ha! Gotcha, Harvey! I think you need to buy the next round. . . . .


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'M SO JEALOUS!!!!  I love my K2, and it is less than a year old, but I want the K3 so bad I can hardly stand it.  

I keep asking my husband who has so far stood firm on his NO.  He says we don't have anyone else in the family that needs a Kindle since my DD inherited my K1.  I think my DD needs a K2 and my mother can have the K1.  Or I'll keep the K1 in the house as a spare!


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

SongbirdVB said:


> I'M SO JEALOUS!!!! I love my K2, and it is less than a year old, but I want the K3 so bad I can hardly stand it.
> 
> I keep asking my husband who has so far stood firm on his NO. He says we don't have anyone else in the family that needs a Kindle since my DD inherited my K1. I think my DD needs a K2 and my mother can have the K1. Or I'll keep the K1 in the house as a spare!


Aww, your plight and your sorrowful avatar made me so sad!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Steph H said:


> Oh my gawd -- Harvey posted about his K3 WiFi and *didn't* link it with a KB-affiliate link??!! For shame!


I am falling down on the job!!


----------



## Toby

I keep thinking the same thing. I look at something with a similar price tag or more & I think, for that price, I could buy another kindle.
     
    I ordered 2 day Prime on Day 1, so I'm not sure what day mine will arrive. If it's shipped on Friday, then I think I will get it on Monday, 8/30. I just found out that I might be out of town on Monday & I wouldn't want it arriving with me not home anxiously looking out the window on my tiptoes. That's half the fun. It's so temping to change my shipping to 1 day. If I did change my order to 1 day, I have to ask to be sure, will that put me at the end of the list


----------



## lynninva

I opted for Prime one day shipping for my new K3.  Based on the 'order now for release day delivery' combined with free 2 day shipping offer, I was really hoping I would receive my K3 on Thursday, 8/26.  

DD has to have her wisdom teeth out, so I told her to make the appointment & I will come visit to drive her, etc - she lives 4 hours away.  I had planned to stay for a few days. The appointment is for Wed, 8/25.    DH said that he would check out the K3 if it comes while I am gone.  I told him I would know if he opened the package, and he'd better not spoil my fun.  
  
I considered selling my K2, figuring I could read on the iPad until the K3 came.  Now I am really glad I didn't opt for that - at least I can read on my K2 while I am waiting at the doctors office & when she is sleeping the meds off at home.  And I certainly have plenty of items on my TBR list.


----------



## Tom Diego

Toby said:


> If I did change my order to 1 day, I have to ask to be sure, will that put me at the end of the list


From what has been reported, no. You can make changes to the shipping and the payment method right up until you get notified that the order is shipped, actually until it says "preparing to ship". If you're going to change it I'd do it now. It has been reported within the last hour that people's credit and debit cards are being charged!


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the info, Tom!!!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Tom Diego said:


> It has been reported within the last hour that people's credit and debit cards are being charged!


Aww I went to check my credit card online when I saw your post. No charge yet. And here I thought that Christmas had come early


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I'm officially down to 1 Kindle. . . . .my son called to day and hinted rather broadly that he'd love to have my K1 sooner rather than later. . . .I told him not before I got my K3. . . but, in the course of the conversation, it turns out he's not likely to be able to come home again before Thanksgiving.  Sooooooo. . . . .since a young friend of ours is moving to NY this weekend, and will be seeing the boy probably tomorrow. . . .I decided to delete everything on it, deregister, and will send it up with her tomorrow.  He will be happy to see it.  I figure I've still got my DX. . .and my Droid. . . .plus many paper books. . .so I'll be fine for the next two weeks. . . . .


----------



## Toby

I did it!! I changed the shipping speed, while holding my breath. I changed it from Prime 2 day free ship to Prime 1 day for the extra $3.99. I did not lose my gift card, etc. so all is well. Yippeeee!!


----------



## Toby

Ann, he will be thrilled.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Ann, he will be thrilled.


I think so. . . . .I sent him a long e-mail this morning with the things he has to know. . .it's even packed up in it's original box and everything.


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I'm officially down to 1 Kindle. . . . .my son called to day and hinted rather broadly that he'd love to have my K1 sooner rather than later. . . .I told him not before I got my K3. . . but, in the course of the conversation, it turns out he's not likely to be able to come home again before Thanksgiving. Sooooooo. . . . .since a young friend of ours is moving to NY this weekend, and will be seeing the boy probably tomorrow. . . .I decided to delete everything on it, deregister, and will send it up with her tomorrow. He will be happy to see it. I figure I've still got my DX. . .and my Droid. . . .plus many paper books. . .so I'll be fine for the next two weeks. . . . .


Ann he is going to love it.


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I'm officially down to 1 Kindle. . . . .my son called to day and hinted rather broadly that he'd love to have my K1 sooner rather than later. . . .I told him not before I got my K3. . . but, in the course of the conversation, it turns out he's not likely to be able to come home again before Thanksgiving. Sooooooo. . . . .since a young friend of ours is moving to NY this weekend, and will be seeing the boy probably tomorrow. . . .I decided to delete everything on it, deregister, and will send it up with her tomorrow. He will be happy to see it. I figure I've still got my DX. . .and my Droid. . . .plus many paper books. . .so I'll be fine for the next two weeks. . . . .


Nice that it's going to a good home, Ann.


----------



## FSkornia

Very excited, put in my order for my graphite 3G Kindle 3 yesterday (Aug 14)!  I had told myself that if the K2 dropped below $200 I was going to upgrade my K1, but then made myself wait for whatever the August announcement was before ordering (it was a tough two weeks after I made the decision to go ahead and upgrade).  I'm glad I waited though.  Still no estimated delivery date on my order though.  So no idea on when it's going to ship.


----------



## LauraB

If you ordered yesterday the web page says it will ship "on or before September 10th ".


----------



## DD

Only 12 days to go!  Soon it will be 10, then 7, then 6, 5......well you get what I mean.  I always think the wait is part of the whole experience and we need to make it fun.  Otherwise, it would be torture!


----------



## Addie

DD said:


> Only 12 days to go! Soon it will be 10, then 7, then 6, 5......well you get what I mean. I always think the wait is part of the whole experience and we need to make it fun. Otherwise, it would be torture!


Yay! Less than two weeks now! Discussing with everyone about how badly we want our K3s makes the wait a little less painful. Misery loves company, I suppose.  I think waiting for accessories to be developed will be my real torture.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I'm officially on kindle 3 watch with everyone...so excited.  i ordered the graphite 3G with blue lighted cover.  can't wait to see what oberon has in store...

Sept something shipping date for me as well


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> I think waiting for accessories to be developed will be my real torture.


What if I told you that I have already ordered (and received!) 3 Borsa Bella e-reader bags from Melissa  - they are a new size, made to fit a K3 with cover.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Neo said:


> they are a new size, made to fit a K3 with cover.


I'm guessing they used a mock-up, then, since nobody has an actual K3 yet?


----------



## Wicked

Broke down and ordered two of them today! One for me and one for my husband for his birthday. I have one of the nearly 2 yr old original ones and was happy with it until I played with my friend's K2. Saw the K3 for $189 and couldn't resist.

I went into Target to check them out today and was not surprised that the sales people didn't know anything about them. They had plenty of them there and they were all K2s. I know that many unsuspecting people will buy them thinking that they're getting the newest generation.


----------



## Neo

AYY said:


> I'm guessing they used a mock-up, then, since nobody has an actual K3 yet?


Well, she used to make them for the K2, and since the K3 is basically half an inch shorter and half an inch less in width, this is exactly what she applied to the bags. I think this is going to be perfect as it's just a bag, not an actual cover, and so I guess it doesn't need to fit in the same way (also, the difference in thickness doesn't really matter either here).

I will definitely report back as soon as I get my K3 (first wave), but I'm honestly not worried


----------



## Lynn

I just ordered the 3G Graphite one. Didn't get a cover, figured some of you will get them before I get my K3 and I can see how you like them. Just sold my K1 and will probably sell the K2 also since I have my DX to use. Wonder how they will package them this time?

Lynn L


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> What if I told you that I have already ordered (and received!) 3 Borsa Bella e-reader bags from Melissa  - they are a new size, made to fit a K3 with cover.


 Now the real question is: Is that the end of K3 accessories for you? I believe I know the answer to that one already, though. 
I've been eyeing her medium hobo bags for quite a while. I'm not sure how much longer I can resist ...


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I love my K2, but I'm anxiously awaiting my K3 which is supposed to ship in early September .

Sandy


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered my K3 on August 11th.  No case.  Ordered wi-fi only.  I used GC balance of $133, so it will be about $18.  It's $151 and change with NY sales tax.  At the time I ordered, the product page said shipping Sept. 8th or sooner, but I'm not really too concerned or dying for the date to come.  Enjoying reading on my K2, KDX and Cybook Opus.  I went for 2-day shipping with prime.


----------



## Seamonkey

Arrrgh!  Customer service not so great tonight.

I ordered in the first wave.. 1am on the 29th.  I sprung for overnight delivery for $18 plus.  But since then I signed up for the trial of Prime and thus got the Prime shipping or $3.99 or whatever for overnight.

Checked the order tonight mainly to see if they had a shipping date yet.  They didn't but I noticed that while the prime shipping was noted in the order, the total price still included the higher shipping amount. 

Somewhere along the way through their help process it summarized my order and had an estimated delivery date of
OCTOBER 14.

Uh, no way.   

So I contacted customer service, where they call you right away from heaven knows where.. 

First person tells me she is sorry I have a problem with my order, what is wrong with the item.  I point out the problem with the shipping price and she says oh it says you have prime shipping.  Yes.  She says it hasn't shipped yet.  True.

Finally she decides I need Kindle support and puts me on hold for over 15 minutes with loud music.

I muffle the speaker on the phone and watch True Blood.

Then I get another man who won't listen to me for half a sentence.  

He tells me if I don't want to pay the high shipping price, he'll just change my order to two day shipping.

NO you won't..  I tell him, no I WANT the fastest shipping but I joined prime and want that rate.

Then he lectures me that this is a pre-order and I haven't been charged yet.

I tell him I'm well aware that it is a pre-order, one of thousands of them, but naturally I want to get the shipping price straightened out now.

He says he will change the price.  Great.

Then I mention the October 14 estimate the softewar spit out.

Oh he says no you have one day shipping.. it will ship on the 27th or 28th and arrive the fist week of September.

I point out that I'm in the first group of orders, where they are supposed to arrive sooner.

He then says well it will ship the 27th or 28th and arrive in August, by the 31st.

So, now I'm anxious.  

ETA: He DID get the shipping price changed and reflected in the total...


----------



## Pushka

Maybe amazon did it differently before but the pre orders for the K2i release did not start shipping until the date they said the kindle would be released.


----------



## Linjeakel

Seamonkey - I wouldn't worry too much about what CS say about the shipping date. Everyone who contacts them seems to get a slightly different answer and it's becoming clear that the reps themselves don't know anymore than we do and are just giving the what they think is the correct answer. They're probably not allowed to say 'I don't know' about anything and are just winging it!


----------



## LauraB

If you are in the first wave the worst case is they ship on Friday the 27th. If you have one day prime one of the benefits is they do Saturday deliveries so you should get it Saturday. Worst case Monday.


----------



## Steph H

AddieLove said:


> Yay! Less than two weeks now! Discussing with everyone about how badly we want our K3s makes the wait a little less painful. Misery loves company, I suppose.  I think waiting for accessories to be developed will be my real torture.


Look at it this way -- for those of us in the first wave, we can essentially say it's coming next week!










(Okay, very *late* next week, but that's just semantics.... )


----------



## Linjeakel

Steph H said:


> Look at it this way -- for those of us in the first wave, we can essentially say it's coming next week!


Yay!!


----------



## Anne

Steph H said:


> Look at it this way -- for those of us in the first wave, we can essentially say it's coming next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Okay, very *late* next week, but that's just semantics.... )


Yay I Cannot Wait


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> Look at it this way -- for those of us in the first wave, we can essentially say it's coming next week!


That totally works for me. . . . . .


----------



## Mac Jones

Is it possible time slows way down when waiting for a Kindle? Is this a viable scientific theory? 
Anyone?


----------



## amafan

I don't want to get everybody excited, but when i checked my k3 pre-order this morning the banner changed! It now says 
"We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."
Before it said we'll let you know by email when we have an estimated shipping date, or something to that effect.


----------



## RamTheHammer

Mine still says:

We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Linjeakel said:


> Yay!!


I think this is a kitty rain dance...I am hoping so. We need the rain...

I could *so* easily be on the watch. ONE week before the announcement, I bought a 7 inch netbook for travel/reading. ONE week--probably a few days less because I think I got the netbook 2 whole days before the announcement. I didn't buy the kindle because the netbook was cheaper AND had email and web surfing support. So what was in the new announcement?

Better web/email support and a lower price...

Ah well. Put me down for a sweepstakes; I'd still like a kindle!!!


----------



## Steph H

RamTheHammer said:


> Mine still says:
> 
> We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time.


Mine says that if I just open up the order summary page that shows all my past/pending orders. If I click on the K3 order itself, it has the extra sentence amafan mentions.

It's all as it was, no changes....


----------



## Kathy

Steph H said:


> Mine says that if I just open up the order summary page that shows all my past/pending orders. If I click on the K3 order itself, it has the extra sentence amafan mentions.
> 
> It's all as it was, no changes....


Mine is the same.


----------



## Emmalita

This thread is feeding my compulsion to check the order screen constantly.  Is that a good thing?


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine has those same words.

And I wasnt actually calling about a date, just getting the shipping straightened out.. $399 instead of $18.99.. but when I saw a date of OCTOBER 14.. I just had to ask.

And vent.

I actually have a class on Saturday morning..  aaaack!


----------



## MarcW

amafan said:


> I don't want to get everybody excited, but when i checked my k3 pre-order this morning the banner changed! It now says
> "We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."


That's what I'm getting as well. And it makes me wonder: with only 11 days until August 27th, how much more time could they possibly need to come up with a good estimate? I'm first wave, with an original "estimate" of August 27th, so, uh, really, come on. Assuming that manufacturing is A-OK, there must be massive piles of these things all over, maybe being trucked to distribution centers. Any truck-driving, warehouse-stocking Kindle users out there who could give us a heads-up Bueller? Bueller?

Marc (11 days of Kindle virginity remaining)


----------



## LauraB

amafan said:


> I don't want to get everybody excited, but when i checked my k3 pre-order this morning the banner changed! It now says
> "We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."


Mine has said this since I purchased on the 28th.


----------



## CaroleC

MarcW said:


> That's what I'm getting as well. And it makes me wonder: with only 11 days until August 27th, how much more time could they possibly need to come up with a good estimate? I'm first wave, with an original "estimate" of August 27th, so, uh, really, come on. Assuming that manufacturing is A-OK, there must be massive piles of these things all over, maybe being trucked to distribution centers. Any truck-driving, warehouse-stocking Kindle users out there who could give us a heads-up Bueller? Bueller?
> 
> Marc (11 days of Kindle virginity remaining)


I have never pre-ordered either, but from what I am understanding the most sure indication of when it will arrive will be the e-mail they will shoot us, when it has been shipped.

On the one hand it is frustrating but on the other hand, I can't even imagine trying to coordinate such a huge release as this one.


----------



## BruceS

For anyone who is interested in an oberon cover, their web site now says "Note: The new Kindle 3 model is significantly different. We will be introducing a cover for the Kindle 3 in September. Thank You!" at the bottom of the page.

So we shouldn't have a long wait for an oberon cover either.


----------



## 13893

Gah!

I MADE MYSELF (try) to forget I'd ordered the K3, but my fingers clicked over here and I saw this thread.

Sigh.  I'm in the first wave too, and it's also my first Kindle. I've been reading on the Kindle for PC.  

Fooey, now I'm thinking "11 more days..." so close and so far away!


----------



## Oregon Sal

So if I ordered on the 29th with just the free shipping option, when do you think
I will get my K3? Days? Weeks? (No!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

BruceS said:


> For anyone who is interested in an oberon cover, their web site now says "Note: The new Kindle 3 model is significantly different. We will be introducing a cover for the Kindle 3 in September. Thank You!" at the bottom of the page.
> 
> So we shouldn't have a long wait for an oberon cover either.


It's said that ever since the K3 was announced. They just want people to know that the K3 isn't going to fit in the K2 cover..


----------



## LauraB

Oregon Sal said:


> So if I ordered on the 29th with just the free shipping option, when do you think
> I will get my K3? Days? Weeks? (No!)


Well, according to the product page if you ordered on the 29th, it will ship on or before the 27th of August. What day you get it may depend on if you one day or two day shipping. And if they get them to everyone release day (the 27th) or ship them the 27th.


----------



## meglet

MarcW said:


> That's what I'm getting as well. And it makes me wonder: with only 11 days until August 27th, how much more time could they possibly need to come up with a good estimate? I'm first wave, with an original "estimate" of August 27th, so, uh, really, come on. Assuming that manufacturing is A-OK, there must be massive piles of these things all over, maybe being trucked to distribution centers. Any truck-driving, warehouse-stocking Kindle users out there who could give us a heads-up Bueller? Bueller?
> 
> Marc (11 days of Kindle virginity remaining)


It's been a while, so I may be wrong, but I seem to remember that the pre-orders for the original K2 actually said that right up until they shipped out. Or maybe the day before they shipped out. There were 3 of us in the office with the K2 pre-ordered at the time, and we were all comparing notes to see if we knew when it would arrive. "Does yours have a date yet?" "No, does yours? "No, has your credit card been charged?" I don't think we got any work done for about 2 days leading up to the release day. Good thing the boss was one of those with a pre-order.


----------



## mrkalel

Just checked Amazon's product page for 3G w/ wifi:

Temporarily Sold Out. Order now to reserve your place in line
Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before *September 10th*.


----------



## LauraB

mrkalel said:


> Just checked Amazon's product page for 3G w/ wifi:
> 
> Temporarily Sold Out. Order now to reserve your place in line
> Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before *September 10th*.


It has said that for several days now. Your shipment date is based on the date the product page said when you ordered it.


----------



## Cardinal

I'm in line.  I ordered the graphite 3G.

I didn't want to be in the first wave, hopefully the accessories will be quick to come out.


----------



## mrkalel

LauraB said:


> It has said that for several days now. Your shipment date is based on the date the product page said when you ordered it.


Your right, I ordered my first one on the 28th...

I just looked back a few pages of the thread and didn't see the Sept 10th date listed...


----------



## 1131

I think I liked the suprise shipment of my K1 to this waiting.  I didn't even know my K1 had shipped because the estimated shipping date was in late March and I got my K1 in February.  Now I'm checking for a shipping date every few days.  Release day won't be any better.  I know they don't deliver to my house before 4:30 but I'll be checking it all day.  

It's true - ignorance is bliss.


----------



## derek alvah

Stiiiiiillllll here.

Stiiiiiiilllll watching.

Stiiiiiillllll waiting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

T minus 10 days and counting, folks. . . . . . . . .

no, better make that "K minus 10 days". . . .


----------



## Kathy

I'm pathetic. I know there isn't a date on my account yet, but I have to look anyway.


----------



## JSRinUK

Kathy said:


> I'm pathetic. I know there isn't a date on my account yet, but I have to look anyway.


That makes two of us then...


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> T minus 10 days and counting, folks. . . . . . . . .
> 
> no, better make that "K minus 10 days". . . .


K minus 10 days. I cannot wait


----------



## CaroleC

Tomorrow we will be in the single digits, 9!!    

Or, a week from Friday sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Mac Jones

Do they ever ship early?

I mean, if they have them they might as well give them to us. 

A roll-out is silly.


----------



## blefever

Kathy said:


> I'm pathetic. I know there isn't a date on my account yet, but I have to look anyway.


We're all pathetic or we wouldn't be here grasping for any straw of information that might come our way.


----------



## DD

Mac Jones said:


> Do they ever ship early?
> 
> I mean, if they have them they might as well give them to us.
> 
> A roll-out is silly.


When the K2us was released last February, a lot of people received it on the release date. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of those who ordered in the first wave with overnight shipping actually got them on August 27.


----------



## DD

'I'm *It's* leaving *coming* on a jet plane.....'


----------



## ayuryogini

I've officially joined the new "watch"!  I ordered when the receive by date was Sept 4; at first I couldn't justify it, but then when I saw the long battery life (so great for international travel), as well as the light on the cover being able to be charged through the Kindle itself, I couldn't resist; I realized I could give my K2i to my daughter, who didn't even realize she wanted a Kindle till I offered it to her; now she can't wait for my old one and I can't wait for my new one (Graphite 3G/Wifi with the pink Amazon cover).
I also can hardly wait for you early order-ers to get yours asap, so we can hear about them.


----------



## Kathy

blefever said:


> We're all pathetic or we wouldn't be here grasping for any straw of information that might come our way.


I'm now debating if I should pay the extra $19 for 1 day shipping. I'm trying to be strong, but weaking all the time.


----------



## blefever

Kathy said:


> I'm now debating if I should pay the extra $19 for 1 day shipping. I'm trying to be strong, but weaking all the time.


If you are eligible, go for the Amazon Prime "test drive". That way, overnight shipping will cost just $3.99.


----------



## Robin

Just ordered K3 3G/wifi graphite - upgrading from my K1. For those ahead of me, please report back on the covers. I didn't order one yet. I have an Oberon Tree of Life for my K1 and a Mighty Bright Xflex 2. This light is better than any other I've tried before (I have @least 5 lights in the drawer) & I don't want to go for the cover w/light unless it's really good.


----------



## 13893

I've ordered the cover w/light, so I'll report back -- though it looks like the covers are shipping after the K3s...


----------



## Kathy

blefever said:


> If you are eligible, go for the Amazon Prime "test drive". That way, overnight shipping will cost just $3.99.


I did that last year and can't do it again. I don't order much from Amazon with the exception of Kindle books so I really can't justify spending the $79 for Prime.


----------



## kimbertay

Kathy said:


> I'm now debating if I should pay the extra $19 for 1 day shipping. I'm trying to be strong, but weaking all the time.


I broke down and changed mine last weekend to the 1 day shipping. I wasn't able to do the Prime trial because I did it last year with the K2. I just knew I wouldn't be able to stand seeing everyone else getting their and having to wait even longer!


----------



## Kathy

I'm sure I'll do the same. Trying to stay strong, but I know I'll go crazy once everyone starts reporting they are getting theirs.


----------



## BlueReader

I see the posts about changing shipping options and must warn you that you should NOT do that.  I saw a post on the Amazon boards about customer service advising someone that any change to their order would move them to the back of the line.  Not believing everything I read on message boards I sent Amazon an email and asked them if I changed my shipping from 2 day to 1 day if I would be moved to the back of the line.  Their answer was, yes, I would be moved to the back of the line.  Obviously, some customer service people are more informed than others, but that is directly from Amazon.  Therefore, if you don't want to risk getting moved to the back of the line I would just hold tight on your original shipping.


----------



## Kathy

BlueReader said:


> I see the posts about changing shipping options and must warn you that you should NOT do that. I saw a post on the Amazon boards about customer service advising someone that any change to their order would move them to the back of the line. Not believing everything I read on message boards I sent Amazon an email and asked them if I changed my shipping from 2 day to 1 day if I would be moved to the back of the line. Their answer was, yes, I would be moved to the back of the line. Obviously, some customer service people are more informed than others, but that is directly from Amazon. Therefore, if you don't want to risk getting moved to the back of the line I would just hold tight on your original shipping.


I hope that isn't true because I have changed it 2 times to add gift cards. I believe others have received info from CS that it won't hurt anything. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't.


----------



## LauraB

BlueReader said:


> I see the posts about changing shipping options and must warn you that you should NOT do that. I saw a post on the Amazon boards about customer service advising someone that any change to their order would move them to the back of the line. Not believing everything I read on message boards I sent Amazon an email and asked them if I changed my shipping from 2 day to 1 day if I would be moved to the back of the line. Their answer was, yes, I would be moved to the back of the line. Obviously, some customer service people are more informed than others, but that is directly from Amazon. Therefore, if you don't want to risk getting moved to the back of the line I would just hold tight on your original shipping.


kindle support CS said that with the k1 and k2, I did it anyone, moved to one day prime shipping the week before they were released. I ordered early, then changed just before release. Got them as originally planned. Even though Kindle cs said it "would or might" it didn't. I did it this time, and my order date did not change. When I called Amazon Kindle support this time they looked it up and my originally order date was still July 28th and I was still on the list with the first group to be shipped. 
If others are worried they should follow their own ideas, but I followed my past experience with Amazon.


----------



## BlueReader

Kathy said:


> I hope that isn't true because I have changed it 2 times to add gift cards. I believe others have received info from CS that it won't hurt anything. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't.


CS seems to be all over the place when you look at these message boards - not much consistency in their message. I hope that it does not affect anything and to me I can't see why it would. I just thought I would let everyone know what I had been told by CS in case they wanted to consider it.


----------



## Kathy

BlueReader said:


> CS seems to be all over the place when you look at these message boards - not much consistency in their message. I hope that it does not affect anything and to me I can't see why it would. I just thought I would let everyone know what I had been told by CS in case they wanted to consider it.


I appreciate the heads up. Hopefully, when I changed it the other day it didn't mess me up.


----------



## kimbertay

Kathy said:


> I hope that isn't true because I have changed it 2 times to add gift cards. I believe others have received info from CS that it won't hurt anything. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't.


You get a different answer almost every time you ask. I called them last week to ask if it would put me at the end of the line and I was told no, it wouldn't. Who knows for sure; I can only keep my fingers crossed.

I have changed my shipping from 2-day to 1-day and applied several gift cards to my order balance.


----------



## southerntype

Hey everyone,

I've been a lurker for a long time, but recently registered because I ordered a K3 and finally feel like I'm a part of the gang.

I just wanted to add my take on the whole will-they-won't-they push me to the back of the line.  Amazon presumably operates on a system organized by order numbers, so changing the order details shouldn't change the number.  Changing the number would make Amazon's job too hard.  

Just my 2¢.

ST


----------



## Kathy

southerntype said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been a lurker for a long time, but recently registered because I ordered a K3 and finally feel like I'm a part of the gang.
> 
> I just wanted to add my take on the whole will-they-won't-they push me to the back of the line. Amazon presumably operates on a system organized by order numbers, so changing the order details shouldn't change the number. Changing the number would make Amazon's job too hard.
> 
> Just my 2¢.
> 
> ST


Welcome. I am going to agree with you. It makes me feel better. Glad to have you come out of lurking.


----------



## kimbertay

southerntype said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been a lurker for a long time, but recently registered because I ordered a K3 and finally feel like I'm a part of the gang.
> 
> I just wanted to add my take on the whole will-they-won't-they push me to the back of the line. Amazon presumably operates on a system organized by order numbers, so changing the order details shouldn't change the number. Changing the number would make Amazon's job too hard.
> 
> Just my 2¢.
> 
> ST


You 2 cents sound golden to my ears! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pushka

Grrrr, us Aussies have to wait an extra five days anyway.  At least we can see where it is, except when it is on the jet plane crossing the pacific. And we can share your excitement vicariously as you receive your happy bundles. 

I reckon southern type is pretty spot on with the order number too.


----------



## akpak

Had a fun thought this morning: Only one more Monday until K3s start shipping!


----------



## Kathy

kimbertay said:


> You 2 cents sound golden to my ears! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


Mine too. I upgraded to 1 day shipping.


----------



## Selcien

After debating for a week or so on what I should get to replace my Sony Touch I finally decided on the K3. I ordered the Wi-Fi version of it today.


----------



## Toby

I also changed mine as well to Prime 1 day, because I wasn't sure if I was going out of town on the Prime 2 day free ship. 

Its time for the 10 day countdown to the shipping date on Aug. 27th. Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

akpak said:


> Had a fun thought this morning: Only one more Monday until K3s start shipping!


I love the way you think! As of midnight tonight... we'll be in the single digits on days to wait.... feels better somehow.


----------



## amafan

*Right Brain*
Look its just another e-reader. You already have one. The K3 isn't going to change your life. Don't get all in a tizzy about when you're going to get it. It will get here. Chill!
*Left Brain*
...goes and checks my order for the fourth time that day!


----------



## Pushka

I think this waiting is a tactic by amazon to drive us to their website to keep checking the order, and then hope while we are there we might buy something.


----------



## Toby

Countdown to ship date: 10...9....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*8*

Think of it like Hannukah: get yourself a little something every day for the next week and you get your BIG present on the 8th day!


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> *8*
> 
> Think of it like Hannukah: get yourself a little something every day for the next week and you get your BIG present on the 8th day!


So it's ok if I buy myself a book every day till then? I don't have to feel guilty?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Exactly!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I suddenly hear Adam Sandler singing the Hannukah Song....


----------



## Emmalita

> I suddenly hear Adam Sandler singing the Hannukah Song....


Now you've put that song in my head.


----------



## Tip10

Ann in Arlington said:


> *8*
> 
> Think of it like Hannukah: get yourself a little something every day for the next week and you get your BIG present on the 8th day!


See how mis-guided Amazon is -- just think of the sales they could have had if they'd only provided the third party accessory makers with mock-ups early. By now several here would have already been through a half dozen cases!!!


----------



## KayakerNC

Decision crunch time.
Just canceled my K3 wi-fi and kept my open order for the K3 wi-fi/3G.
Somebody will be getting their wi-fi only Kindle earlier than expected.


----------



## DD

I like the sound of "a week from tomorrow" and "only a week and a day"!  It's getting closer, friends!


----------



## akpak

Not only that, DD, but I expect to start seeing shipping notices Tuesday or Wednesday... And once I have a tracking number it's even more fun.

/chants "please let it arrive on the 27th, please let it arrive on the 27th, please let it arrive on the 27th.."

I want it for our vacation!


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> *8*
> 
> Think of it like Hannukah: get yourself a little something every day for the next week and you get your BIG present on the 8th day!


I like this idea!! Makes the wait a little more tolerable!


----------



## Kathy

akpak said:


> /chants "please let it arrive on the 27th, please let it arrive on the 27th, please let it arrive on the 27th.."
> 
> I want it for our vacation!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Anne

akpak said:


> Not only that, DD, but I expect to start seeing shipping notices Tuesday or Wednesday... And once I have a tracking number it's even more fun.
> 
> /chants "please let it arrive on the 27th, please let it arrive on the 27th, please let it arrive on the 27th.."
> 
> I want it for our vacation!


I am going to keep my fingers crossed for you too. That you get it in time to take on vacation.


----------



## Neekeebee

I finally caved....and am on Kindle3 Watch too!  (Graphite, 3G Wi-Fi.)  Well, actually, Hubby gave me a big nudge by placing the order for me.  (Maybe he noticed the drool on my laptop.  )  I'll be on Kindle Watch a couple of weeks longer than the rest of you, but I'm really looking forward to your reviews!  Now to think up a good name... 

N


----------



## Anne

Neekeebee said:


> I finally caved....and am on Kindle3 Watch too! (Graphite, 3G Wi-Fi.) Well, actually, Hubby gave me a big nudge by placing the order for me. (Maybe he noticed the drool on my laptop. ) I'll be on Kindle Watch a couple of weeks longer than the rest of you, but I'm really looking forward to your reviews! Now to think up a good name...
> 
> N


Congrats I am glad you have joined us for Kindle watch.


----------



## Jeff

Is it here yet?


----------



## lindnet

KayakerNC said:


> Decision crunch time.
> Just canceled my K3 wi-fi and kept my open order for the K3 wi-fi/3G.
> Somebody will be getting their wi-fi only Kindle earlier than expected.


Wow, I wish I could make the decision. I ordered both and figured I would decide before they shipped. Now I'm thinking I might actually get them both.....either I'll send the one back that I don't want, or a couple of people have mentioned they might want to buy the one I don't want to keep.

I never use the browser on my K1, but I keep wondering if I would use the better one on the K3. If so, I would want the 3G/wi-fi. If I use it just like the K1, I wouldn't need the 3G.


----------



## Toby

Hmmm, I just got the Borsabella Roo Bag today with the wristlet, (It's beautiful!) but decided that I might like the extra small eReader bag with the strap to carry the kindle naked, so I ordered that last night. It's on it's way. Now, I have to wait for the kindle covers to come out to buy. Then, I might buy another Borsabella bag to fit the kindle 3 with the cover & a strap. I might also buy a light for the kindle. Oh, & kindle books. Can't forget the books. Okay, that makes it 2 presents purchased so far for the 8 DAYS TO SHIP


----------



## lindnet

I told myself I wouldn't do this......but I just checked on my Amazon Visa account to see if there was any unusual activity.  

I have pending charges of $1.79.  Huh??  I have never purchased something on my credit card for such a small amount.  What is it?  Does it have to do with my K3 order??  I need to know!!!


----------



## CaroleC

OK lindnet, you got me to look - - no charges pending on my account at all and I ordered mine early, on the 28th. Oh well. One can dream.


----------



## rockstone

Fingers crossed(hoping Amazon goofs up and send me the k3 ahead of my place in the queue)  

20 days to go


----------



## Linjeakel

1 week to go! 

Still no sign of a delivery date or any pending charges on my c/card.


----------



## Nicolas

At the beginning of August, it seemed so far away, yet just 1 week (1 more for delivery, but it doesn't count that much ). Good thing I'll be really busy at work next week, so Friday my reward will be reading your first experiences


----------



## JSRinUK

I see the pre-order date on Amazon UK and Amazon US is now September 17th.  It's almost like it's forever a month away for new orders.

Glad I ordered mine on July 31st.  One week to go, one week to go, ... yay!


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> *8*
> 
> Think of it like Hannukah: get yourself a little something every day for the next week and you get your BIG present on the 8th day!


ha ha Is that something like "Christmas in July"? "Hannukah in August"!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

1week left


----------



## amafan

So we're all hoping...


----------



## love2read

I just talked my sister into buying a graphite K3 and we will be sharing my account. It will be delivered to my house so I'm officially on Kindle watch for 2 new K3's  

I've had my K1 for a while but have never shared an account with anyone.

Before our K3's arrive, is the best way to share expenses by both of us adding gift certificates? Or is it easiest to add her credit card to my account?

My sister travels a lot so she will likely buy book directly from her devise. Books that I purchase are also mostly done directly from my device with the exception of the free and bargain books I find out about through this board.


----------



## Toby

Yayyyy!!! 7 days, 1 week today to ship date. 
Okay, more presents - I got 3 pencil sharpeners today. Still waiting on my Borsabella bag. That makes 1 more to buy. Oh, this is so much fun - the presents, not the waiting.   
I usually have pending on my CC, even if I purchased nothing more.


----------



## Linjeakel

love2read said:


> I just talked my sister into buying a graphite K3 and we will be sharing my account. It will be delivered to my house so I'm officially on Kindle watch for 2 new K3's
> 
> I've had my K1 for a while but have never shared an account with anyone.
> 
> Before our K3's arrive, is the best way to share expenses by both of us adding gift certificates? Or is it easiest to add her credit card to my account?
> 
> My sister travels a lot so she will likely buy book directly from her devise. Books that I purchase are also mostly done directly from my device with the exception of the free and bargain books I find out about through this board.


You have to order Kindle books using the one-click method, so if you each use your credit card you'd have to keep changing your one-click payment method before each purchase. Gift cards would be much easier as it automatically deducts from your g/c balance first. All you need to do is each keep a note of how much you're spending and buy a new gift card when your own portion of the remaining balance is used up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just want to say:

6 DAYS!


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just want to say:
> 
> 6 DAYS!


You can say that again, Ann!!!!


----------



## love2read

Linjeakel said:


> You have to order Kindle books using the one-click method, so if you each use your credit card you'd have to keep changing your one-click payment method before each purchase. Gift cards would be much easier as it automatically deducts from your g/c balance first. All you need to do is each keep a note of how much you're spending and buy a new gift card when your own portion of the remaining balance is used up.


Thanks, this does seem easiest.


----------



## CoolMom1960

This is going to be the longest * 6 * days of my life.


----------



## Anne

CoolMom1960 said:


> This is going to be the longest * 6 * days of my life.


It is going to the longest *6* days of my Life too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For the record. . . . I just checked. . . .(Hey, I haven't for at least 3 days!). . . . .and there's No Change to what it says on my order page.


----------



## Jeff

How soon we forget.

The after Oprah ship dates kept moving into the future for weeks and weeks.


----------



## RamTheHammer

One of the good things about this Kindle watch is that the weekend will seem SO much longer!


----------



## 13893

I FINALLY understand S/M -- at least the M part, ha.

It is so painfully fun waiting for my K3...


----------



## Robin

Since it's Christmas & Hannukah (in August!), I think we should all be having special holiday food in anticipation .


----------



## Neo

I was just thinking that this is the last week-end reading on my K2. Next week, same time, I will (hopefully!) be reading on my graphite K3


----------



## KayakerNC

Neo said:


> I was just thinking that this is the last week-end reading on my K2. Next week, same time, I will (hopefully!) be reading on my graphite K3


Shhhh.
I haven't figured out a good way to break the news to my K1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My K1 has already left the nest and gone off to the big city. . . . .quite an independent sort. . . . .packed up a couple of spare covers and went off on its own last weekend. . . . . .


----------



## lindnet

KayakerNC said:


> Shhhh.
> I haven't figured out a good way to break the news to my K1.


I'm with you! My poor baby K1 has no idea. If you figure out a way to break it gently, please share. I'd hate to break it's little heart.


----------



## Jeff

My K1 is an Aggie. Top that!


----------



## 13893

You guys have it easy. I have to break the news to my Kindle for PC...


----------



## CaroleC

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just want to say:
> 
> 6 DAYS!


*This Friday*! 6!!!


----------



## Addie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just want to say:
> 
> 6 DAYS!


Hooray! To celebrate, I bought a book! I may celebrate 5 days tomorrow by buying a BB bag. This is the best waiting period ever.


----------



## kelleysweitzer

New here. I ordered my first Kindle (K3, wi-fi only) as a gift to myself from money I made babysitting this summer (I am a SAHM). I ordered in the morning of July 29 so I should be in the first wave of deliveries. I am so excited and have been anxiously anticipating for almost a month now. I love to read and fortunately have passed that love on to my almost 9 year old daughter. Been passing the time by reading these boards. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome Kelly. . . .  In less than a week you'll understand why we're all so giddy around here.


----------



## rockstone

5 days


----------



## Neo

KayakerNC said:


> Shhhh.
> I haven't figured out a good way to break the news to my K1.


Well, hem, I haven't told my K2 quite yet either - kind of worried it would get him moody and pouty, and I kind of still need him 

I hope to make the announcement more bearable by tempering it with the news that it's going to make someone else VERY happy in a good home, and that it gets to keep almost all its clothes too...


----------



## KathyY

My K2 is going to my daughter's house tomorrow so I will be Kindle-less until the K3 arrives.


----------



## Neekeebee

I am planning to spend some extra quality time reading on my K1 for the next couple of weeks....I think it'll be glad for a little rest by the time  my K3 arrives.  But I think my LyBerry knows...she crashed twice this morning, and it's been a long time since that happened.    This is the same Kindle that froze when I was reading about that author that wanted to hit people holding Kindles on the train, and also on the day I got my Sony eReader.  

N


----------



## Anne

Neo said:


> I was just thinking that this is the last week-end reading on my K2. Next week, same time, I will (hopefully!) be reading on my graphite K3


I just was thnking the same thing


----------



## JSRinUK

I don't know how you current-Kindle owners can look yourselves in the mirror.  You're passing over your long-suffering and loyal companion for a younger, cheaper model just because s/he bats his/her pretty pearly-white eInk screen at you.   

Of course, I can get my new K3 with a completely clear conscience, knowing that we can read some beautiful novels together.  

Gaah, I think the waiting has driven me insane.  Come on Amazon, save me from the funny farm - let's have a shipping date!


----------



## kcrady

But - but..  no, not passing OVER but passing ON.  My Kindle 2 is going to my sister, who reads like a fiend and would never spend that much money on an e-reader for herself.  I'm gonna have a new convert when we get together in November!


----------



## DD

JSRinUK said:


> I don't know how you current-Kindle owners can look yourselves in the mirror. You're passing over your long-suffering and loyal companion for a younger, cheaper model just because s/he bats his/her pretty pearly-white eInk screen at you.
> 
> Of course, I can get my new K3 with a completely clear conscience, knowing that we can read some beautiful novels together.
> 
> Gaah, I think the waiting has driven me insane. Come on Amazon, save me from the funny farm - let's have a shipping date!


----------



## lindnet

JSRinUK said:


> I don't know how you current-Kindle owners can look yourselves in the mirror. You're passing over your long-suffering and loyal companion for a younger, cheaper model just because s/he bats his/her pretty pearly-white eInk screen at you.


----------



## Mac Jones

Ok, this is getting silly. They still don't have a ship date.

Talk about commitment issues.....geesh


----------



## Toby

6 days to go for shipping, 7 days - 1 week, to hold my K3! 
Okay, on with the present buying. I am really getting into this. Last night, on amazon, the price went down for pencils, so I bought 2 sets. Whooppeee!!    
The last weekend...the last week.....& people will be screeming with joy over their new beloved kindles.


----------



## calypso

you guys are lucky. my ETA is on the 10th and since it's gonna be an int'l delivery, i have an additional 3-5day wait. ugh..


----------



## DD

Trying to clear my schedule for next Friday but my 35 yr. old eldest son will be visiting from out-of-town.  How do I tell him that after the UPS (?) man comes, I don't want to talk to him anymore?  Am I a bad mother?


----------



## lynninva

My guess is that, after the initial Aug 27 wave, some people will receive their K3s earlier than the date quoted at the time of order.  Because whenever I have checked the Amazon page for new Kindle orders, the dates for all versions (graphite/white, wifi only, or wifi/3G) have shown the same shipping date every time that the date changes.

Now I know that Amazon is good at managing their expected orders & availability dates.  But I don't think their forecasting model can be that good that all versions happen to sell in line with the quantities that they are expecting for each shipment.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Trying to clear my schedule for next Friday but my 35 yr. old eldest son will be visiting from out-of-town. How do I tell him that after the UPS (?) man comes, I don't want to talk to him anymore? Am I a bad mother?


No, DD, you're looking at this all wrong! If he doesn't understand just how important the K3 is, then HE is being a bad son.  See? It's all in your point of view.


----------



## lindnet

And speaking of how important it is.....I'm scheduled to leave on the 28th for a cruise.  Maybe I should stay home if my K3 hasn't arrived yet??


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

JSRinUK said:


> I don't know how you current-Kindle owners can look yourselves in the mirror. You're passing over your long-suffering and loyal companion for a younger, cheaper model just because s/he bats his/her pretty pearly-white eInk screen at you.
> 
> Of course, I can get my new K3 with a completely clear conscience, knowing that we can read some beautiful novels together.





Mac Jones said:


> Talk about commitment issues.....geesh


Possibly taken out of context, but thoroughly amusing all the same  Apparently Amazon isn't the only one with commitment issues...

I kid, I kid!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, I must admit to being maybe the only one who preordered the K3 the first night it was available who has not been wishing for shipping news or that the 27th would hurry up and get here or anything like that. The reason is that I had 2 Gift Certificates to apply to the purchase early on, and my Chase Amazon card had accumulated another certificate worth of points a week ago. I ordered the card and then crossed my fingers it would arrive in time to use it for the K3. Now I know that I'm not really getting some great discount, that if I hadn't used those certs for the K3 I would have had them for something else, but seeing the amount that will be charged to my credit card reduced so much is making me feel *very good!* I am now ready to wish for the 27th.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> No, DD, you're looking at this all wrong! If he doesn't understand just how important the K3 is, then HE is being a bad son.  See? It's all in your point of view.


Ha ha! Thanks, lindnet, that makes me feel better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is how many days left:


----------



## JSRinUK

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is how many days left:


Now that's a handy reminder.


----------



## lindnet

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is how many days left:


  Have you been saving that up all this time to use today?


----------



## Kathy




----------



## amafan

lindnet said:


> And speaking of how important it is.....I'm scheduled to leave on the 28th for a cruise. Maybe I should stay home if my K3 hasn't arrived yet??


Now that's commitment!


----------



## lynninva

DD said:


> Trying to clear my schedule for next Friday but my 35 yr. old eldest son will be visiting from out-of-town. How do I tell him that after the UPS (?) man comes, I don't want to talk to him anymore? Am I a bad mother?


I've been thinking that my K3 could arrive as early as Thursday with the one-day Prime shipping. I told DD I would come visit that week (lives 200 miles away & scheduled to have wisdom teeth removed). Then I realized that I wouldn't be home on Thursday. Since the K3 could arrive anytime between Thursday - Monday (my guess), I didn't want to change the delivery address & have it arrive at her place after I left.

She postponed the dental work, but wants me to come anyway. I was glad to oblige, but told her I was leaving on Thursday.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just ordered my second K3. 

I ordered the first one - a K3 WiFi - on day one (okay, it was hour one). I ordered the second one last night, to give away for a local charity auction. I gave away a K2 last year and it was a big hit, so I'm excited to see how well the K3 goes over. 

5 days til the first one comes my way!!


----------



## richcb

So what exactly happens at a Kindle Watch? Do we all stand around in circles holding candles waiting to greet the dawn on the 27th (some of us earlier than others)? Are there chants and animal sacrifices involved? Do we have strategically placed spotters watching for the first delivery vans rolling laden down with K3s? Do we set fire to beacons on mountain tops like in Lord of the Rings? Are there prizes for the first to post claiming a K3 in their hands? I just wondered, you know. I need to be ready.


----------



## CaroleC

richcb said:


> So what exactly happens at a Kindle Watch? Do we all stand around in circles holding candles waiting to greet the dawn on the 27th (some of us earlier than others)? Are there chants and animal sacrifices involved? Do we have strategically placed spotters watching for the first delivery vans rolling laden down with K3s? Do we set fire to beacons on mountain tops like in Lord of the Rings? Are there prizes for the first to post claiming a K3 in their hands? I just wondered, you know. I need to be ready.


All of the above, while we go quietly INSANE!!! (raucous cackling laugh)


----------



## Packet

richcb said:


> Are there prizes for the first to post claiming a K3 in their hands? I just wondered, you know. I need to be ready.


Whatever about the rest of your suggestions I think the first post claiming to have one should be accompanied by an imageshack link to photographic evidence or better yet a youtube unboxing video.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I have a potentially stupid question: do we have to be there to sign for the Kindle? I'm probably leaving for work at 5:30 am and won't be home again till twelve hours later. (Delivery to work is not possible.) Would I be able to leave some kind of a note on my door asking the delivery people to leave it with the main office for my complex? (Unlike the rest of you, I'm really hoping that mine doesn't arrive until the 28th, because then I'll actually be home! If it comes in on Monday, it's the same issue.)


----------



## stormhawk

Trying to decide whether to cancel and reorder because my travel planner didn't listen when I said I couldn't leave until the 28th ... have to leave on the 27th before the mail comes. 

I suppose there's no hope of delivery on the 26th ...


----------



## LauraB

AYY, amazons policy is a sigh is needed for over $700. So unless the delivery people in your area have a different policy they should leave. All my kindles have been left at the door.


----------



## Toby

5 days!!! Yayyy! Ann beat me again, but I am happy, as I didn't know how to do the hand icon thingy.
I don't know if the kindle will be shipped earlier. I originally had the Prime 2 day, so I would get it on Mon. Then, I found out that I might not be at home on Mon., so I changed my shipping to Prime 1 day, to get it on Sat. On Friday, I won't be home unless I should get home early, so Sat, is a better day for me.
Yayyy Harvey!!!!!! Give that kindle away. Swell idea.


----------



## Kathy

AYY said:


> I have a potentially stupid question: do we have to be there to sign for the Kindle? I'm probably leaving for work at 5:30 am and won't be home again till twelve hours later. (Delivery to work is not possible.) Would I be able to leave some kind of a note on my door asking the delivery people to leave it with the main office for my complex? (Unlike the rest of you, I'm really hoping that mine doesn't arrive until the 28th, because then I'll actually be home! If it comes in on Monday, it's the same issue.)


I've had 6 delivered and all were left outside my door. I have never needed a signature for delivery. In some areas the type of delivery may require a signature, but most have not needed one.


----------



## rockstone

Kathy said:


> I've had 6 delivered and all were left outside my door. I have never needed a signature for delivery. In some areas the type of delivery may require a signature, but most have not needed one.


Where did you say you were stayin


----------



## lynninva

stormhawk said:


> Trying to decide whether to cancel and reorder because my travel planner didn't listen when I said I couldn't leave until the 28th ... have to leave on the 27th before the mail comes.
> 
> I suppose there's no hope of delivery on the 26th ...


There is always hope - I believe some people received K2s the day before the quoted date. I think people with one day delivery in the US might receive them on Thursday. My logic is based on the original statement that said "order now for release date delivery" in combination with the offer for free two day shipping on those orders. I figure the two-day people should get their Kindles on the 27th & the one day people will receive them on the 26th.

In reality, I opted for one-day shipping & am expecting my K3 to arrive on Friday or Saturday. I might not want to go to work on Friday if the Kindle arrives on Thursday.


----------



## Kathy

rockstone said:


> Where did you say you were stayin


I live in Florida.


----------



## JSRinUK

richcb said:


> Are there chants and animal sacrifices involved?


I thought that was compulsory just to join this thread.

What, you mean it was just me?


----------



## Anne

The panic will start when the shipping notices go out. There will be screaming why don't I have my shipping notice. One thing to remember is that with all the K3 that will be going out. It may be hard for Amazon to keep up with the shipping notices. I have gotten upset and then have gotten a shipping notice and found out the my kindle had shipped at least 3 to 6 before I got the  notice.


----------



## Gerund

> One thing to remember is that with all the K3 that will be going out. It may be hard for Amazon to keep up with the shipping notices.


Well, they've had a month to figure out a system. If they can't keep up with the volume of sales, then they deserve the flack they get if people are upset about it.


----------



## amafan

Gerund said:


> Well, they've had a month to figure out a system. If they can't keep up with the volume of sales, then they deserve the flack they get if people are upset about it.


Yep! I agree. Although they don't charge you account until they ship. It's not as bad as if they took your money and then made you wait in suspense.


----------



## Silver

Harvey said:


> I just ordered my second K3.
> 
> I ordered the first one - a K3 WiFi - on day one (okay, it was hour one). I ordered the second one last night, to give away for a local charity auction. I gave away a K2 last year and it was a big hit, so I'm excited to see how well the K3 goes over.
> 
> 5 days til the first one comes my way!!


Wow, Harvey, that's a great idea! As many charity functions, silent auctions, Chinese auctions, art auctions, and endless etcs., as happen around here I still never thought about Kindle. With the new pricing that would be a great donation we could afford. Pretty sure people would be clamoring to bid.


----------



## gina1230

lynninva said:


> I might not want to go to work on Friday if the Kindle arrives on Thursday.


Me either. I think my throat is starting to get sore. I bet I'll have flu-like symptoms by Friday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

gina1230 said:


> Me either. I think my throat is starting to get sore. I bet I'll have flu-like symptoms by Friday.


You looked flushed.. I recommend rest on Friday.


----------



## Neo

I think I just charged my K2 for the last time


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> You looked flushed.. I recommend rest on Friday.


I wish I could rest home on Friday. I just coming back from vacation so it is not possible.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I have a two hour lecture to get through on Friday before I'm allowed to come home.

I'll probably be wiggling in my seat like a five-year-old who needs to go potty. Not quite as understandable two decades or so later.


----------



## lindnet

I'm having mine delivered to my work, so that part is good.  But if it doesn't arrive on Friday, I have to wait until the Tuesday after Labor Day!      I'm leaving on vacation the 28th.


----------



## gina1230

luvmy4brats said:


> You looked flushed.. I recommend rest on Friday.


Oops. I just remembered I'm having my K3 delivered to my office. Suddenly, Im feeling better.


----------



## CAR

Cannot wait to get the K3 and the lighted cover! Noticed one reviewer said they liked the new lighted cover, just kinda pricey.  
My wife has taken over the K2 and I have have been in Kindle withdrawals for a couple weeks 

Chuck


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fore!









Oh.

Wait.

That's wrong.

Here:

FOUR!


----------



## DD

Ha ha.  Love it, Ann!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . you know. . . .I try to keep myself amused. . . . . .


----------



## Tip10

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . you know. . . .I try to keep myself amused. . . . . .


Would that be considered foreplay Ann?


----------



## Anne

Tip10 said:


> Would that be considered foreplay Ann?


LOL


----------



## JSRinUK

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here:
> 
> FOUR!


I don't have that number in my vocabulary. I go straight from "five" to "almost-three". 

"Almost-three" is defined as "not-quite-two"...
...which translates to "just-a-bit-more-than-one".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, the media reviews are coming in and there's an unboxing sideshow at PC mag. . . .so this is going to be an exciting week. . .!


----------



## Kathy

Someone stop me. I'm checking email, my credit card and Amazon every 5 minutes. After seeing the unboxing, I'm even more obsessed.


----------



## rockstone

Kathy said:


> Someone stop me. I'm checking email, my credit card and Amazon every 5 minutes. After seeing the unboxing, I'm even more obsessed.


I think i am at it every 4 minutes


----------



## Linjeakel

No changes to my order page and no pending charges on my c/card yet. *sigh*

Isn't it Friday yet?


----------



## Kathy

OK, I go and check email again. I have emails from Amazon regarding my order. I jump up and down and then realize I had just bought a book with the gift card I won. Duh!  Back to compulsing again.


----------



## northtexas

But I want it nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## JaneD

Oh my gosh, when I saw that new sticky post at the top of the board "Got Your K3?"  I nearly had a heart attack! I thought some people already got one. Then I opened it and saw it wasn't active until Friday...what a tease!


----------



## lanfearl

I think that about sums it up.


----------



## kimbertay

lanfearl said:


> I think that about sums it up.


That looks painful! lol


----------



## PraiseGod13

lanfearl said:


> I think that about sums it up.


Okay... this has me laughing out loud..... JUST what I needed today..... THANKS!! What a fun place KBs is!! I couldn't find a better group of people to share this agonizing wait with!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LOL!!!

O.K. . . . .but now how am I supposed to go to the next page when I get my K3?


----------



## amafan

Supreme sacrafice to make a point.  Like it!!!


----------



## mmzcreates

I ordered two K3 late in the game. I won't get them until September 8th or so, but I'm been holding out for miracle anyway.  

I just checked my order and I have Delivery estimate for 08/31 for the covers. Maybe the first batch of K3 aren't shipping until 08/27?


----------



## amafan

We've all been through this agony of trying to read the Mind of Amazon.  Your guess is as good as anybody's.


----------



## calypso

mmzcreates said:


> I ordered two K3 late in the game. I won't get them until September 8th or so, but I'm been holding out for miracle anyway.
> 
> I just checked my order and I have Delivery estimate for 08/31 for the covers. Maybe the first batch of K3 aren't shipping until 08/27?


you and me both. the wait is killing me! ugh


----------



## BruceS

With the number of members of kindleboards, there must be many members who are witches.

They are currently working together on a spell to make our K3's be delivered before Friday.  

If they cannot come up with a spell in time, there will be a lot of broomsticks flying Wednesday night.


----------



## akpak

So... I ordered two K3s and two cases. They're all on separate orders, and ONE of my cases (the black one) has switched to "Shipping Soon.."

"This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."

The floodgates are beginning to open, I think...


----------



## Scooter321

Okay, so I caved and changed my shipping to one-day. I *really* want it by the weekend. What the hey--it's only money, right? I mean, we're talking K3 here folks. How long's a girl expected to wait!?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

akpak said:


> So... I ordered two K3s and two cases. They're all on separate orders, and ONE of my cases (the black one) has switched to "Shipping Soon.."
> 
> "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."
> 
> The floodgates are beginning to open, I think...


Both my K3 and my cover (red) still say 'not yet shipped'. But I hope you are right. . . ..


----------



## Kathy

I'm dying here. I am reassured since no one else has any new info. Please put us out of our misery.


----------



## DD

Tomorrow we'll be 3 for 3.  (And I'm not talking about baseball.)


----------



## meglet

I ordered a bunch of random office supplies over the weekend (in the vain hope of being able to get my desk organized next weekend) and being Amazon, everything was split into multiple orders. 

So all morning, I've been getting "Your Amazon order has shipped" emails, and rushing to see if was my K3 order. Nope.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got all excited when I saw this:

_This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed._

Then I noticed it was The Blind Side dvd I ordered for my mom <sigh>


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

luvmy4brats said:


> I got all excited when I saw this:
> 
> _This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed._
> 
> Then I noticed it was The Blind Side dvd I ordered for my mom <sigh>


Same issue. I don't mind having my other items shipped, but every e-mail has my eyes lighting up in hopes that my Kindle is finally on its way.

I was wondering if perhaps Amazon would ship it to us without saying anything. We would come home on Friday / Saturday / Monday to find a nifty little package on the doorstep....


----------



## Kathy

I am getting a lot of spam emails that look like real Amazon order update emails. I've been getting them for awhile. They had stopped but I got several today and I though for sure they were real. They started with "Your order # has shipped".  Then I realized they were to the wrong email address. What a let down.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

wow.  I bet the person who's expecting those confirmations is annoyed. . . . .that is if they really ARE from Amazon. . . .you might want to let them know. . .either they're legitimate but misdirected or they're from someone trying to damage Amazon.  Amazon will want to know either way. . . . . . . .


----------



## JSRinUK

Kathy said:


> I am getting a lot of spam emails that look like real Amazon order update emails. I've been getting them for awhile. They had stopped but I got several today and I though for sure they were real. They started with "Your order # has shipped". Then I realized they were to the wrong email address. What a let down.


I get a bunch of them on the wrong email address, too. I got so many to one addy at one stage that I closed that one down.

Never had a spam one on the email address I use solely for Amazon orders, though.


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> wow. I bet the person who's expecting those confirmations is annoyed. . . . .that is if they really ARE from Amazon. . . .you might want to let them know. . .either they're legitimate but misdirected or they're from someone trying to damage Amazon. Amazon will want to know either way. . . . . . . .


They are definitely spam. I contacted Amazon when I first started getting them and they verified that they were not real. I actually attached the email and sent it to them. The account number is different from what Amazon uses. I changed my email address on my Amazon account so that I wouldn't accidentally click on one thinking it was for my book orders. I have 2 email accounts setup here at home. One I use for things like Amazon, the other for my personal email. My spam detection catches them, but I check the spam folder to make sure real emails are not getting caught. They had quit coming, but started again today. I think the crooks know that people are waiting for order verification from Amazon and trying to get folks to click on the link that says it will track the package. That sends the worm into your computer. I'm extremely cautious because I did get a bad virus from an email that looked real.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You're being smart about them then. . . .I'd probably go ahead and let them know again. . .they may have ways to track it back. . . . .


----------



## Toby

4 Days to ship!
Yeah, me too. I saw an order to be shipped from amazon & I stopped breathing until I read it was my pencils being shipped. LOL! 
Oh joy, any day now at any rate. It's so soon. Our Kindles are all sitting in boxes at the warehouses waiting for the elves er employees to start scanning & labeling & putting our kindles on the truck /plane/ dog sled, to be shipped & then delivered to us. The other night I had a dream that the process had already begun. What a nice dream.


----------



## JSRinUK

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're being smart about them then. . . .I'd probably go ahead and let them know again. . .they may have ways to track it back. . . . .


The trouble is that most spam is sent by bots. The bots may not use the same machine or same IP address and certainly not the same source email address. And they're likely to be sent from a country which has no incentive to do anything about it. I think there's very little that Amazon can do about it.

Another source of these emails is when they are sent unknowingly by innocent victims who haven't protected their computers and have a virus/worm/trojan that's sending out these spam emails. (This is the kind of thing that may be installed if you open the attachment in one of these emails and you don't have a good anti-virus to intercept it.)

The people behind these things just give the internet a bad rep. I wish they'd get a a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Agreed. It just makes you all suspicious....I almost never click a link directly from an e-mail; I'll type the company website in directly. (My eBay account got hacked a while back, and I thank my lucky stars that it wasn't the Paypal account!) It never hurts to be a little paranoid


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JSRinUK said:


> The trouble is that most spam is sent by bots. The bots may not use the same machine or same IP address and certainly not the same source email address. And they're likely to be sent from a country which has no incentive to do anything about it. I think there's very little that Amazon can do about it.
> 
> Another source of these emails is when they are sent unknowingly by innocent victims who haven't protected their computers and have a virus/worm/trojan that's sending out these spam emails. (This is the kind of thing that may be installed if you open the attachment in one of these emails and you don't have a good anti-virus to intercept it.)
> 
> The people behind these things just give the internet a bad rep. I wish they'd get a a taste of their own medicine.


All that's true. . . . .I still think Amazon would like to know. . . . .


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> All that's true. . . . .I still think Amazon would like to know. . . . .


They are aware of it. They told me that they had numerous complaints about it and that they were monitoring it. I did ask if they wanted me to forward them and they said no. I don't think they can really trace it. I tried to and let my IT guys at work know in case anyone else was getting them. They said it was nearly impossible to trace them. They change things up. You just have to have good virus protection and be cautious. Like I said the spam program is blocking them. I check the spam because my husband and his friends exchange emails that get caught up in the spam program. They are emailing silly stuff to each other and some of it looks like spam. I just go in and put real things in the trusted file so that they don't continue to be put in the spam folder.


----------



## gina1230

Why is it that the closer we get to a delivery date, the harder the wait gets? 

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. (pouting)


----------



## Anne

gina1230 said:


> Why is it that the closer we get to a delivery date, the harder the wait gets?
> 
> I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. (pouting)


I feel the same way


----------



## Pushka

In first year at Uni studying psychology, we did a study with rats.  Over a period of days we trained them so they knew there was food at the end of a long maze.  They started at the farthest end of the maze with a slow kind of gait; they got faster about half way through, by the time they neared the end of the maze they were running full pelt.

Sorry guys, we are all just behaving like those rats - the closer the goal gets, the faster we run; except we cant run to this goal so we keep checking the amazon accounts, coming onto kindleboards, and being very impatient.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm on holiday from work this week and I want it to last as long as possible - BUT I don't want to have to wait for my K3. So, I don't know whether to wish for Friday to come quicker or not! If only the release date had been _last_ Friday, I could have spent this week playing with my new toy. *sigh*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

THREE


----------



## Kathy

I'm hoping that since I was in the minority and ordered the white K3, I'll definitely get mine by Friday.


----------



## JSRinUK

Ann in Arlington said:


> THREE


Can't we just say "The Day after The Day after Tomorrow"..?


----------



## Tom Diego

Ann in Arlington said:


> THREE


Ann, I'm disappointed! Not nearly as creative as your last two!


----------



## BTackitt

Ann in Arlington said:


> THREE


Or to count the way they do in the military, it's 2 days and a wake-up.


----------



## CaroleC

I really do think we will get our Kindles on Friday. I do. Really.

BUT - - what if the others who say they will be shipped on Friday, are right? Then many of us will have a much longer 3-4 day wait (until Monday or Tuesday), after this one.

UGH.


----------



## Anne

CaroleC said:


> I really do think we will get our Kindles on Friday. I do. Really.
> 
> BUT - - what if the others who say they will be shipped on Friday, are right? Then many of us will have a much longer 3-4 day wait (until Monday or Tuesday), after this one.
> 
> UGH.


I hope we do get them on Friday. I am not paying for overnight shipping to get my K3 On Monday.


----------



## Weaselboy

I noticed a 15 cent charge on my VISA account dated August 23 for "Kindle (other)"... so I assume they are pinging my card for verification before shipping. I ordered on July 28.

Come on Friday.


----------



## vermontcathy

CaroleC said:


> I really do think we will get our Kindles on Friday. I do. Really.
> 
> BUT - - what if the others who say they will be shipped on Friday, are right? Then many of us will have a much longer 3-4 day wait (until Monday or Tuesday), after this one.


I really can't believe that Amazon would upset everyone like that. They knew that people (at least the people who paid for overnight) would expect it ON release day because of 1) past kindle shipping experiences, and 2) they themselves said on the order page "order now for release day delivery". Not release day shipping. Amazon has always bent over backwards for us. I am sure they won't let us down now. My best guess is that all orders will ship tomorrow (Wed.) via 2-day, everyone gets it Friday, and those who paid extra for overnight will have that refunded.

My second-best guess is that all orders will ship Wednesday, all the people who did free 2-day will get it Friday and those who ordered overnight will get it Thursday.

The third option, which I doubt (because some people will be disappointed), is that everything ships Thursday, people who ordered overnight get it Friday and those who didn't don't.

4th option, which I SERIOUSLY doubt because EVERYONE will be disappointed, is that it ships Friday.


----------



## Stryker

I recently emailed Amazon about the delivery dates, and they have confirmed to me that they will indeed ship the Kindles in time for release on Friday. They told me that because I chose First-Class Delivery, I can expect to receive it either on Friday or Saturday.

Good times!


----------



## pjm

Still waiting...waiting...waiting...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tom Diego said:


> Ann, I'm disappointed! Not nearly as creative as your last two!


Yeah. . . . .

I'm sorry. . . ..

<hangs head in shame>

I really just couldn't come up with anything better. . . . . and I've been cogitating about it for _days_ now!


----------



## Tom Diego

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . . .
> 
> I'm sorry. . . ..
> 
> <hangs head in shame>
> 
> I really just couldn't come up with anything better. . . . . and I've been cogitating about it for _days_ now!


I'll help:








Days!


----------



## Silver

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . . .
> 
> I'm sorry. . . ..
> 
> <hangs head in shame>
> 
> I really just couldn't come up with anything better. . . . . and I've been cogitating about it for _days_ now!


I'm just glad you didn't cut off any more fingers. Ewww...


----------



## richcb

People, people, let's all calm down for a minute. We're all getting very excited and jumping up and down and all that - but just stop to think for a moment. In a few short days we'll all start getting our K3s and then this little party will be over. We'll start to drift away to spend time with our new 'friends' and maybe, just maybe, forget all the old ones we made here on this thread. I for one happen to think that's very sad and just wanted to say - (choke) - that I'm going to miss you guys.   Okay, on with the fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's good Tom. . . .but that's TOMORROW!!!!!!

I'll come back and copy and paste it then.


----------



## Mac Jones

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's good Tom. . . .but that's TOMORROW!!!!!!
> 
> I'll come back and copy and paste it then.


He he

Tommy me boy, use your fingers


----------



## RiddleMeThis

days!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm beginning to feel like I'm on Sesame Street....

I'm waiting for the Count to come visit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah. Ah. Ah.

Three. _THREE_ days till the Kindle comes

Ah. Ah. Ah. . . . . . . .


----------



## Kathy




----------



## Tom Diego

[quote author=various posts above]
[/quote]

Duh!


----------



## Tom Diego

RiddleMeThis said:


> days!!!!


Uh, this is what I meant. Really.


----------



## chilady1

Kathy said:


>


Sad to say, This is me! Except I am not that old! LOL!


----------



## Kathy

chilady1 said:


> Sad to say, This is me! Except I am not that old! LOL!


I am, but I look much better.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

...since there seems to be some confusion about the countdown.


----------



## CandyTX

*glances through thread*

Hey! My people!!!!!

*twitches*

*checks K3 order page for shipping update*

*twitches*

*obsessively checks forum for any mention of anyone, anyone at all, getting shipping notification*

*checks K3 order page for shipping update*

*twitches*


----------



## Tom Diego

AYY said:


> ...since there seems to be some confusion about the countdown.


  Nope, that was just me! The confusion has now passed, thank you!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

candytx said:


> *glances through thread*
> 
> Hey! My people!!!!!
> 
> *twitches*
> 
> *checks K3 order page for shipping update*
> 
> *twitches*
> 
> *obsessively checks forum for any mention of anyone, anyone at all, getting shipping notification*
> 
> *checks K3 order page for shipping update*
> 
> *twitches*


You know, there are medications for all of that twitching you're doing....


----------



## Pushka

Are you counting down to ship by date, or receipt date?


----------



## akpak

Pushka said:


> Are you counting down to ship by date, or receipt date?


Either, both. Whatever


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Are you counting down to ship by date, or receipt date?


I'm counting down until Friday. That's when I expect to have it in my hands...

Otherwise, I might go postal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_*I'm*_ counting to "Kindle Day": Friday August 27, 2010 (US  )


----------



## Pushka

I hope you're right that you get it Friday, but today I looked at the kindle order page today as though I was buying a (another) kindle and shipping it to Australia and the text is so conflicting. It says "order now to receive your kindle in mid September "(third or fourth wave I guess) and then says it will ship by 17th September. Now bear in mind, this page is for Australian orders only, so it knows it has to cross the Pacific so a ship by 17th September is *late* September for receipt, not mid September.

I just know what it is like to cross a date off, and how extremely disappointed I am when things dont happen at that time, and just want to temper some of the disappointment maybe?


----------



## Toby

Day 3, Day 3, Day 3... Drum desk.....waiting, waiting, waiting  
Ann, I thought that I'd see another finger missing. Hehehe..NOT!
Heather, yes, you are the MASTER ENABLER. LOL! That was cute to read that under your other name. 
Sniff...I'll miss the fun we had here as a group waiting on our brand new, shiny, awesome, smaller kindles.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm counting down until Friday. That's when I expect to have it in my hands...
> 
> Otherwise, I might go postal.


I am counting down until Friday also.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka, When I ordered it said release date delivery on the Kindle page. I was one of the first to order, and used 1 day shipping so that's why I expect it on Friday.


----------



## Pushka

I hope you do get your kindles Friday coz I am waiting excitedly, vicariously, to hear what all you 'real' people think of them.  Except, that will be Saturday for me I just realised!  Dammit.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> Day 3, Day 3, Day 3... Drum desk.....waiting, waiting, waiting
> Ann, I thought that I'd see another finger missing. Hehehe..NOT!
> Heather, yes, you are the MASTER ENABLER. LOL! That was cute to read that under your other name.
> Sniff...I'll miss the fun we had here as a group waiting on our brand new, shiny, awesome, smaller kindles.


I've promoted myself to enabler extraordinaire... I think I've reached that level.

We'll still have fun together, because after we get it, we've got to talk about it.


----------



## DD

I just went back to my post from February, 2009 when the K2 was released.  The official release date was Feb. 24th.  I pre-ordered on Feb. 13th.  My K2 was shipped on Feb. 22nd.  Some people receiver theirs on Feb. 24th (the release date).  But I didn't go for the 1 day shipping.  So, mine arrived on the 25th. (I remember because I was in the hopital and couldn't get home to see it until Feb. 27th.  Good thing they had me on post-surgery morphine or I would have freaked out.   )

So, if release date was Feb. 24th, they shipped it 2 days before!  Oh, I hope it's the same this time!  It's possible we could be getting shipping notices tomorrow!

Yes, I know they'll get here when they get here.  But, it's fun to speculate.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> I just went back to my post from February, 2009 when the K2 was released. The official release date was Feb. 24th. I pre-ordered on Feb. 13th. My K2 was shipped on Feb. 22nd. Some people receiver theirs on Feb. 24th (the release date). But I didn't go for the 1 day shipping. So, mine arrived on the 25th. (I remember because I was in the hopital and couldn't get home to see it until Feb. 27th. Good thing they had me on post-surgery morphine or I would have freaked out.  )
> 
> So, if release date was Feb. 24th, they shipped it 2 days before! Oh, I hope it's the same this time! It's possible we could be getting shipping notices tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, I know they'll get here when they get here. But, it's fun to speculate.


Sounds like those who paid for one day shipping will get theirs Friday, and those of us who opted for the free two day shipping will get ours on Monday. (sigh) It's going to be a loooooooong weekend.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Arggh! I'll be out of town until midnight on Friday. My Kindle will be waiting for me, I hope, when I get home. That will be one long flight...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I find it peculiar that my K3 order doesn't show up when I list 'open and recently shipped' orders on my Amazon account. Fortunately, I am able to quickly select 'orders placed in the last six months' and see that my order is still there before the coronary event sets in.

I ordered only an hour or two after the original announcement, and I am still sering the same notice about an email bring sent when a shipping date is available.


----------



## ElLector

I pre-ordered the exact same day the new Kindle debuted, and I just checked my update, and it reads:

Shipping Soon
Delivery Estimate: September 29, 2010

Oh, and it also reads:

This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed.


I also have Amazon Prime.  NO!  NO!  NO!  I WON'T accept that.  It has to be an error on their part.  I won't accept this madness.  So, do you think it's wrong?


----------



## Pushka

I ordered within the hour too, but my message hasnt changed.  But I dont think that is a good sign as I am not a Prime member.  And I can stillcancel.  Maybe only Prime's are being prepared and starting to ship...which means that the shipping date is going to be 27th and not delivery date.  Dammit.


----------



## PraiseGod13

ElLector.... good to hear from you!  No.... I'm sure that's wrong.... there have been other posts about an incorrect date being entered in.  Breathe deeply and chant the following:  I WILL receive my K3 on time.... I WILL receive my K3 on time.  Quirky things happen..... it will get straightened out and then, think how pleasantly surprised you'll be!!


----------



## mlewis78

Looks to me like they are preparing to ship it and they had a typo on the date.


----------



## 13893

ooh! ooh! I just checked my order and it said this:


> This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed.


----------



## Nicolas

It's only the cover for me. There's no change in the Kindle itself


----------



## PraiseGod13

It's just after midnight central U.S. time and I just checked my order status on Amazon.... and it has changed for my K3 to "shipping soon". Can't be soon enough!! Yeah!! Progress!! I have a feeling that I'll be up often during the night.... checking my shipping status. I can't think of anything that would get me this anxious other than a new Kindle. We're in the "final stretch" and hasn't it been fun!!??!!


----------



## akpak

Black cover shipped, 28th k3 pre-order being prepared to ship, red cover and 29th k3 pre-order still nothing.


----------



## Nicolas

akpak said:


> Black cover shipped, 28th k3 pre-order being prepared to ship, red cover and 29th k3 pre-order still nothing.


All right, I thought Amazon was somewhat biased against the Kindles in favor of the covers, but it doesn't seems so  My Kindle ordered on 31th (CET) should also "Ship soon". Hopefully by the time I arrive to work today morning, so this day could start off great


----------



## The Hooded Claw

After sering what rigel and PG posted, I had to check again even though I was in my Amazon account half an hour ago. No change from the post month! May have to go with me choosing the two day shipping instead ofpaying for one day.

I didn't order any cases or covers, so nothing to check there.


----------



## cloudtech

It's ready 

*Per Tom Diego's suggestion, please use the following format in your reply.* Thanks.

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed: Priority International Courier(Canada)



> This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed.





> Shipment #1:
> Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.


----------



## booknut

I ordered the first day it was announced & went with the free 2 day shipping. My status has changed to shipping soon. My husband's kindle that I ordered 2 days later hasn't changed yet but probably by tomorrow evening at the latest. Both will come 2 day shipping so I expect them both on friday.


----------



## Toby

I just checked & nothing different is showing for me. I also ordered on 7/28.


----------



## CAR

And it begins !


----------



## akpak

One of mine says this, the other doesn't.


----------



## KeRaSh

No luck for me yet... Ordered on 31th of July. However, since I live in Germany I don't expect my Kindle to arrive before the 30th of August.


----------



## GreenThumb

Mine has changed to "shipping soon" too!  Woooooo hooooooo!

Edited to add:  It's a graphite WiFi only, ordered July 28, and shipping is 1-day with Prime


----------



## MAGreen

I have two on order...one white, one graphite...both ordered the first day availble. The white one now says shipping soon, but no change on the graphite. Soooo excited!


----------



## julip

Mine changed too - whee! How am I supposed to sleep now??  

As per Tom Diego's suggestion, edited to add:

My 'shipping soon' K is:

Wi-Fi only
ordered on 7/28
Shipping is 2 day Prime


----------



## MAGreen

My white one is shipping soon, but the graphite still says not yet shipped!


----------



## Dan

Just checked and nothing different showing for me either.  Ordered in the early hours of 8/1 before the first cutoff.


----------



## Dan

MAGreen said:


> My white one is shipping soon, but the graphite still says not yet shipped!


Watch it be like the iPhone 4 where there was a shortage of white ones only with the Kindle it will be a shortage of Graphites.


----------



## Pushka

DCSholtis said:


> Watch it be like the iPhone 4 where there was a shortage of white ones only with the Kindle it will be a shortage of Graphites.


The wireless is only available in graphite, so that could be a tad tricky.

Oooh, I just checked and my wireless *GRAPHITE* is shipping soon and I cant cancel. yay!


----------



## Dan

Pushka said:


> The wireless is only available in graphite, so that could be a tad tricky.


I know I was messing with MAGreen. lol


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oh, fun - mine has also changed to "Shipping Soon", with the message "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."

I can picture it sliding down some mile-long conveyor belt towards a cardboard box with my name on it.


----------



## Pushka

DCSholtis said:


> I know I was messing with MAGreen. lol


Ya cant mess at a time like this.  Mine has to come to Australia, but seems like it will be shipping soon (we had no choice in how to ship) so if it goes Wednesday I might have it Monday?


----------



## Tom Diego

It might be helpful if everyone that has a "shipping soon" status would indicate

Wi-Fi or 3G+WiFi
Color
Date ordered
Shipping speed selected (1-day Prime, free 2-day, etc.)

Just looking to establish any kind of pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Dan

Monday would sound about right to Australia I would have to think barring any bank holidays or anything like that that the UK have.


----------



## Dan

Still have the same message about emailing me when they have a date for delivery.  But now I expect that to change to "Shipping Soon" sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## Pushka

This one is being prepared for shipping (and credit card charged)

*** Wi-Fi 
***Graphite
***28 July
***No choice here to Australia, Priority International Courier

(I have another k3 ordered a couple of hours later - Graphite, 3g, July28 and same courier but no change to that order yet.)


----------



## cloudtech

Tom Diego said:


> It might be helpful if everyone that has a "shipping soon" status would indicate
> 
> Wi-Fi or 3G+WiFi
> Color
> Date ordered
> Shipping speed selected (1-day Prime, free 2-day, etc.)
> 
> Thanks!


Good suggestion! I will modify my post.


----------



## MAGreen

DCSholtis said:


> I know I was messing with MAGreen. lol


It's very difficult to mess with me right now...I am on some really good pain killers and my brain is in the off mode...but I don't hurt anwhere and I am excited about my soon to be shipping K3! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Pushka

Me too, one is getting ready.  There is another thread going that might be good to post in which lists the 'properties' of your order.


----------



## Nicolas

I'm also a bit worried about "graphite-shortages". I ordered the lighted cover and the (graphite, wi-fi only) Kindle the same day (same click) and only the cover is shipping soon. My hope is that they cut off release day pre-order for a reason, so they should have enough Kindles at least for the first wave.

Anyway, the Kindle watch goes on! Here, in Europe its already Wednesday morning for me, so getting impatient as only 2 days until release!


----------



## intinst

Shipping Soon
Wifi only, Graphite, 7/28/10, 1day prime.


----------



## Pushka

No 3g's yet?


----------



## Tom Diego

Pushka said:


> No 3g's yet?


Yeah, that's what I was noticing and one of the reason I wanted to get some metrics. There was a post from someone who said that her sister worked at Amazon and that Wi-Fi models were being shipped first. Hopefully we'll get better numbers tomorrow.


----------



## rittsi

Status: Shipping soon

* Wi-fi
* Graphite
* July 29th
* Priority International Courier (Location: Belgium - Europe)


----------



## MAGreen

My white one is a 3g...it's shipping soon.


----------



## Linjeakel

My cover which has a delivery date of 27th says it's dispatching soon and can't be changed - the K3 order hasn't changed. That doesn't bode well for a delivery on 27th if the other order is already being processed and the K3 one isn't.  

EDIT
I checked my c/card and there are still no pending charges - not even for the cover. Very strange.


----------



## Jason in MA

No luck yet for me either. I ordered a Graphite 3G model on 7/29.


----------



## Pushka

My credit card was charged about three hours ago and at the same time the order status changed.


----------



## pghaworth

Wifi/3G, 2-day Prime shipping, ordered 7/28, Graphite. No luck.


----------



## Linjeakel

If your order can't be changed then it has definitely entered the shipping process - so there's no way it'll be delivered at the end of September - that has to be a typo.


----------



## DD

* Model: Kindle 3, 3G + Wi-Fi
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010 10:28 PM EDT
* Shipping Speed: prime 1 day
Not Yet Shipped
'You will be notified by email...'


----------



## kimbertay

Shipping Soon!!!!!!

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 29, 2010
* Shipping Speed:  1 Day (Changed several times and I didn't go to the back of the line!)

Happy Dance!!!!


----------



## rockstone

The 3g Graphite models seem to be not on the dispatch list. Wonder why  .
I can imagine they might have been overwhelmed with 3G Graphite requests...


----------



## 911jason

rockstone said:


> The 3g Graphite models seem to be not on the dispatch list. Wonder why .
> I can imagine they might have been overwhelmed with 3G Graphite requests...


I'm imagining 3 piles of boxes hundreds of feet high. The 1st pile just happens to be the wi-fi model. One Amazon shipping supervisor looks at his employees and says "Start there". 

I don't think this means that the 3G will ship at a later date than the wi-fi models, I think it just means that as they're scanning the bar codes in to their system, it is starting to update our order pages. They started scanning on one pile. Pretty soon, we'll see the 3G's start to get changed, and I'll bet that wave will all be the same color, and then eventually we'll see the other color start showing up too.


----------



## gardenclc

Finally ...Shipping Soon....hope that means today ...i still dont see a charge on my card...This has been torcher...i have 2 day shipping ...is there any hope i will have it by friday


----------



## Nicolas

911jason said:


> I'm imagining 3 piles of boxes hundreds of feet high. The 1st pile just happens to be the wi-fi model. One Amazon shipping supervisor looks at his employees and says "Start there".
> 
> I don't think this means that the 3G will ship at a later date than the wi-fi models, I think it just means that as they're scanning the bar codes in to their system, it is starting to update our order pages. They started scanning on one pile. Pretty soon, we'll see the 3G's start to get changed, and I'll bet that wave will all be the same color, and then eventually we'll see the other color start showing up too.


Well, then my wi-fi only graphite must be at the bottom of the first pile, as it's still "not yet shipped". Maybe because of the July 31 order. At least if the pile falls off for any reason, mine will be less damaged


----------



## drenee

DD said:


> I just went back to my post from February, 2009 when the K2 was released. The official release date was Feb. 24th. I pre-ordered on Feb. 13th. My K2 was shipped on Feb. 22nd. Some people receiver theirs on Feb. 24th (the release date). But I didn't go for the 1 day shipping. So, mine arrived on the 25th. (I remember because I was in the hopital and couldn't get home to see it until Feb. 27th. Good thing they had me on post-surgery morphine or I would have freaked out.  )
> 
> So, if release date was Feb. 24th, they shipped it 2 days before! Oh, I hope it's the same this time! It's possible we could be getting shipping notices tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, I know they'll get here when they get here. But, it's fun to speculate.


I remember this. We felt so bad for you.

Mine (for my dad) is shipping soon. Graphite.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

<sniff>

I got all excited when I saw my Amazon *cover* had switched to shipping soon....

Only to discover y'all getting shipping soon on your *Kindles*

I hate you all 

Apparently, my Kindle is at the bottom of the pile...Maybe it's busy making little baby Kindles with Nicholas's. (And that's what knocks all the other Kindles off)


----------



## kelleysweitzer

That is now the status of my Kindle order!!!! Hopefully it will be arriving soon!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm going to merge this with the Kindle watch thread.. There are many others that are getting the same message


----------



## GMUHistorian

Like many posters according to my account the cover is being prepared for shipment and will arrive August 30. Still no info on my graphite 3G+Wi-Fi though.


----------



## Nicolas

luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently, my Kindle is at the bottom of the pile...Maybe it's busy making little baby Kindles with Nicholas's. (And that's what knocks all the other Kindles off)


That's it! Our Kindles are busy supplying your children with the next generation of Kindles, so show a bit of mercy and don't brag about shipping  Just, kidding, post the "Soon shipping" signs to keep our hopes alive.


----------



## CandyTX

Graphite Wifi, 1-day Prime, here and no change yet.

My husband's replacement DX (customer service rocks) should be delivered today though, yay for him. Or something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And I can no longer cancel the order or change shipping method or anything. . .

Woo Hoo!


----------



## luvmy4brats

That is painful on the eyes!



You do know I'm merging all the shipping soon posts into the Kindle watch thread right    This is finally a reason to get rid of this thread...


----------



## ayuryogini

DD said:


> I just went back to my post from February, 2009 when the K2 was released. The official release date was Feb. 24th. I pre-ordered on Feb. 13th. My K2 was shipped on Feb. 22nd. Some people receiver theirs on Feb. 24th (the release date). But I didn't go for the 1 day shipping. So, mine arrived on the 25th. (I remember because I was in the hopital and couldn't get home to see it until Feb. 27th. Good thing they had me on post-surgery morphine or I would have freaked out.  )
> 
> So, if release date was Feb. 24th, they shipped it 2 days before! Oh, I hope it's the same this time! It's possible we could be getting shipping notices tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, I know they'll get here when they get here. But, it's fun to speculate.


Thanks for this info; I just went and changed mine to overnight; it's already got me squirmy that I ordered a little late, and can't expect it to ship till the 4th, especially because I told my daughter, who's visiting from South Africa, that she could have my K2 (I had to justify the new K3 somehow!) and she's leaving on the 4th.


----------



## DD

drenee said:


> I remember this. We felt so bad for you.
> 
> Mine (for my dad) is shipping soon. Graphite.
> deb


I know, drenee. Everyone here was so supportive. It really showed me the character of the Kindleboards.


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I can no longer cancel the order or change shipping method or anything. . .
> 
> Woo Hoo!


Is this True ?

.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Totally true, Anne. . . . .I haven't posted anything that wasn't true. . ..even if it, o.k., _was_ designed to hint at something else. 

But, yes. . .this is totally true. . .both my Kindle and my cover have a status of "shipping soon" as of this morning.

(Won't repeat the 'Woo Hoo' as it is a bit much for this early in the a.m.  )


----------



## Kindlekelly

My case and kindle say" SHIPPING SOON"- items cannot be cancelled or changed at this time. Like I would ever cancel -LOL.
I ordered them at different times and I used two day prime shipping for the cover and overnight for the kindle. The cover shows estimated delivery of August 31st, but the kindle order states we will notify you of a delivery date. I don't care, I'm just sooo happy it says shipping soon.


----------



## blefever

I have 2 covers on the same order number. One says shipping soon, the other says not yet shipped. My K3s (another order number) says not yet shipped.


----------



## Steph H

**Huge stampede of people rushing to check their status on Amazon, overloading the servers and crashing the site**


Rats, mine hasn't changed yet.


----------



## geko29

Up until this morning, my order had an estimated delivery date of Aug 31 for the cover (orange, lighted) and none for the K3 (3G, Graphite).  I ordered on July 28th at 8:44 CDT, 13 minutes after they became available.  Being an impatient bastard, I changed from 2-day to 1-day shipping and within 30 minutes it switched to "Shipping Soon".


----------



## MsBea

Shipping Soon
Ordered 7/29 at 7:49 p.m.
Graphite WiFi only
2 day delivery
On East Coast


----------



## MsBea

Shipping Soon
Ordered 7/29 at 7:49 p.m.
Graphite WiFi only
2 day delivery
On East Coast


----------



## Kathy

My is showing Shipping Soon and my credit card has a pending charge for the cover and K3. The only problem I see is that I used the super saver shipping for the cover and they have it as 1 day shipping and added $11.98 to it. I had accidentally selected 1 day shipping on it when I ordered, but revised it to 2 day free shipping. It was not changed yesterday. I'm not touching a thing, but will call them after I get it and have the charge removed. I have the confirmation for when I changed it, so I shouldn't have a problem. The excitement begins.

Shipping Soon!!!!!!

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi, 3G
* Color: White
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed:   1 Day (Changed several times and I didn't go to the back of the line!)


----------



## Kathy

Jumping for joy!!!!!! 

Shipping Soon!!!!!!

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi, 3G
* Color: White
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed:   1 Day (Changed several times and I didn't go to the back of the line!)


----------



## 911jason

geko29 said:


> Up until this morning, my order had an estimated delivery date of Aug 31 for the cover (orange, lighted) and none for the K3 (3G, Graphite). I ordered on July 28th at 8:44 CDT, 13 minutes after they became available. Being an impatient bastard, I changed from 2-day to 1-day shipping and within 30 minutes it switched to "Shipping Soon".


You're sure it's your 3G & Wi-Fi Kindle that is "shipping soon" and not just the cover? If so, I think yours is the first 3G to change to shipping soon... (well, at least the first one posted here.)


----------



## DYB

Yeppers, mine also says "Shipping Soon."  Although I tried to download a copy of the K3 book to my computer and it was still a no-go!  But we're getting close!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> <Apparently, my Kindle is at the bottom of the pile...


I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that we're both on the East coast. Maybe different distribution centers are shipping at different rates of speed. If so, then HURRY UP, EAST COAST! LOL.


----------



## 911jason

Also just found a new (to me) coupon for Square Trade if you guys want to add it while you still can... *35SAVE* for 35% off any SQ warranty. Max discount is $35.


----------



## Kathy

911jason said:


> You're sure it's your 3G & Wi-Fi Kindle that is "shipping soon" and not just the cover? If so, I think yours is the first 3G to change to shipping soon... (well, at least the first one posted here.)


Mine is a 3G & Wi-Fi, I did order the white though. I modified my post to update the correct model.


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> Totally true, Anne. . . . .I haven't posted anything that wasn't true. . ..even if it, o.k., _was_ designed to hint at something else.
> 
> But, yes. . .this is totally true. . .both my Kindle and my cover have a status of "shipping soon" as of this morning.
> 
> (Won't repeat the 'Woo Hoo' as it is a bit much for this early in the a.m.  )


Great than Woo Hoo for you.


----------



## DD

911jason said:


> Also just found a new (to me) coupon for Square Trade if you guys want to add it while you still can... *35SAVE* for 35% off any SQ warranty. Max discount is $35.


That is the coupon that was supposed to be exclusive to Facebook but somehow it got out to everyone (not surprising). It's only good for the first 5000 customers who use it.


----------



## kcrady

Mine just changed in the past 5 minutes (yes, i'm obsessive just like everyone else here!)


Shipping Soon

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi, 3G
* Color: White
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed:  1 Day (Changed from 2 Day free and added several gift cards)


----------



## geko29

911jason said:


> You're sure it's your 3G & Wi-Fi Kindle that is "shipping soon" and not just the cover? If so, I think yours is the first 3G to change to shipping soon... (well, at least the first one posted here.)


I'm fairly certain. On the order history page, it says "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed." next to the Kindle, which is now at the top of the order, whereas the case used to be. If I go into the order itself, it says Shipment #1, which contains both items, is being prepared and cannot be changed. It also says at the bottom of the order page that they've issued two separate transactions for $0.00 against my credit card.


----------



## kcrady

Mine is 3g WiFi Graphite and it just switched over to shipping soon

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi, 3G, Graphite
* Color: White
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed:  1 Day (Changed several times and I didn't go to the back of the line!)

Location: Texas


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't have a shipping soon yet, but I do have this at the top of my order page!

Not Yet Shipped:
1 item - *delivery estimate: August 27, 2010 *

Doin' the dance!!!!


----------



## Nicolas

Checking every 15 minutes, starting 5 hours ago... still no change.


----------



## DD

My cover just changed to "Shipping Soon" "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."

Still no change on the Kindle


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't have a shipping soon yet, but I do have this at the top of my order page!
> 
> Not Yet Shipped:
> 1 item - *delivery estimate: August 27, 2010 *
> 
> Doin' the dance!!!!


Yay!! I hope I'm next! I keep hitting the refresh button on the order page. This is obsessive!


----------



## pjm

Mine has also a shipping soon status! Placed the order on July 29th.


----------



## RobertK

Cover is shipping soon. Kindle is still lost in the ether 

Edit. Shipping soon. Win!


----------



## CoolMom1960

OMG so does mine! Happy Dance!


----------



## BTackitt

* Model: Kindle 3, 3g +Wi-Fi
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed:  1day Prime

This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed.
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.


----------



## JimJ

Ordered the Graphite WiFi only on July 28th, it shipped today with Prime 2 day shipping. Estimated delivery date? *August 26th!!!!*


----------



## DD

JimJ said:


> Ordered the Graphite WiFi only on July 28th, it shipped today with Prime 2 day shipping. Estimated delivery date? *August 26th!!!!*


Then that would actually be overnight shipping. Congratulations!


----------



## Wannabe

Ordered WiFi only on July 29 and still nothing.


----------



## RobertK

Wannabe said:


> Ordered WiFi only on July 29 and still nothing.


Same with me. I'm sure the computer is updating in batches, so jus because one person gets an update doesn't mean we're out of luck


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"

Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)

I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date. 


ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


----------



## jlee745

I ordered mine around 7Am on July 29th and my invoice has not changed. Mine says"Shipment #1: Not Yet Shipped        

We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."  

I live in Ga. All of you that has shipping soon are you on east coast or west coast?


----------



## BTackitt

I just checked my bank account (used visa debit card) AND I HAVE BEEN CHARGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

jlee745 said:


> I ordered mine around 7Am on July 29th and my invoice has not changed. Mine says"Shipment #1: Not Yet Shipped
> 
> We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."
> 
> I live in Ga. All of you that has shipping soon are you on east coast or west coast?


East coast... See my tip right above this post!


----------



## pjm

I am in Florida... Shipping soon!


----------



## JimJ

DD said:


> Then that would actually be overnight shipping. Congratulations!


I always get 2 day shipping and nine times out of ten I get it the next day. I think I'm only about 4 or 5 hours away from their shipping centers in Kentucky, so maybe that's why. Anyway, pre-orders usually just arrive on the release date so I'm very pleasantly surprised that my K3 is coming a day early.


----------



## derek alvah

Ordered on July 28th 8:58 pm with prime one day shipping,still no change. But my cover order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be changed.So at least I'll have a brand new cover to ...you know..look at and stuff.


----------



## DD

Just changed to 
"Shipping Soon
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date."
On graphite 3G + Wi-Fi!!!!!!


----------



## MAGreen

WOO HOO! Now both my white and my graphite 3gs ordered on the 28th are showing shipping soon!


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


I tried, but there was no option to apply the gift card. I'll see if it works later.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


Oooh, luv, I just bought a $5 gift certificate for the k3 3g but couldnt apply it. So I clicked 'retry your credit card' using the same credit card and this is what happened:

Not yet shipped 
Shipping Estimate: August 26, 2010

Delivery Estimate: August 30, 2010 - September 2, 2010

It worked, and now I have a $5 unused gift card as well.

Nice work girl!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


I applied a gift card balance I already had on there. 4 min. later I got a Shipping soon.


----------



## chilady1

THIS IS NOT WHINING - I have a serious question:

I ordered my K3 on 7/28 within hours of the links going live.  Should I be worried that I don't have a shipping date yet?  I am seeing that others who ordered on that date have received notification of shipping soon.  Thoughts


----------



## mmzcreates

derek alvah said:


> But my cover order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be changed.So at least I'll have a brand new cover to ...you know..look at and stuff.


I'll have two covers to look at with no K3 until next month. I ordered two K3s late on August 11th. Maybe, there will be a miracle and just one K3 will ship out. All I need is one. The other is a birthday gift.


----------



## luvmy4brats

chilady1 said:


> THIS IS NOT WHINING - I have a serious question:
> 
> I ordered my K3 on 7/28 within hours of the links going live. Should I be worried that I don't have a shipping date yet? I am seeing that others who ordered on that date have received notification of shipping soon. Thoughts


Nope...No need to worry.

But, try my tip above, it may bump you into the queue


----------



## Pushka

And my credit card just got debited.

Use a gift card as per luvmy4brats, or re-try your credit card details, which worked for me.  Instant update for shipping.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Nice work girl!


I try...


----------



## DD

JimJ said:


> I always get 2 day shipping and nine times out of ten I get it the next day. I think I'm only about 4 or 5 hours away from their shipping centers in Kentucky, so maybe that's why. Anyway, pre-orders usually just arrive on the release date so I'm very pleasantly surprised that my K3 is coming a day early.


You will be one of the first to give us an early review! Is this your first Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chilady1 said:


> THIS IS NOT WHINING - I have a serious question:
> 
> I ordered my K3 on 7/28 within hours of the links going live. Should I be worried that I don't have a shipping date yet? I am seeing that others who ordered on that date have received notification of shipping soon. Thoughts


No you shouldn't. No doubt they're updating in batches. . . .they've surely got thousands possibly 10's of thousands of orders to update. . . .Mine says shipping soon. . .but there's still no delivery estimate. . .and I can't try luv's trick 'cause it's already a $0.00 from previous GC's applied. . . .but I expect it to come on Friday. I can't even check my CC to see if it's charged 'cause. . .there won't be one. (I did check anyway since my cover is not on a GC. . .it's not been charged yet as far as I can tell.)


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


Awesome tip! It worked for me. I ordered on August 2nd and my estimated arrival date is August 27th!!!


----------



## vermontcathy

I ordered 7/29, graphite 3G, and a blue, non-lit cover. Prime 1-day shipping. Mine still says not yet shipped. I'm not going to do the GC thing - I don't want to risk messing anything up.

I'm happy for you all, but I'm going to be annoyed if people with 2-day shipping get it tomorrow (as someone said) and I with overnight don't.


----------



## Emmalita

So excited now!  I went from irritated to excited.  It's amazing what changing the status from not yet shipped to shipping soon can do for my outlook!


----------



## luvmy4brats

vermontcathy said:


> I'm happy for you all, but I'm going to be annoyed if people with 2-day shipping get it tomorrow (as someone said) and I with overnight don't.


I will be too. I was one of the first to order.


----------



## Jason in MA

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


Hi Luv,

About how long after you applied the GC did your shipping status change? I did it about 15 minutes ago and haven't seen a change yet. I was just curious...not impatient at all


----------



## JetJammer

Shipping Soon!

* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi, 3G
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 29, 2010
* Shipping Speed:  1 Day

No actual shipping date, just shipping soon.


----------



## Jason in MA

luvmy4brats said:


> I will be too. I was one of the first to order.


As will I. You would think that if Amazon was going to make 2-day act like overnight shipping on releases like this, they wouldn't even offer overnight as an option.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well, I noticed that I had a delivery date within a few minutes and then it went into shipping maybe 10-15 minutes later...

It may not work for everybody. My order "may" have just been close enough that it was near updating anyway.


----------



## Pushka

Late at night for me, but at least I got into the first wave of excitement.  Off to sleep.  In 8 hours I reckon this thread will be longer than the sutter handbag one.  Enjoy the watch people! 

PS - mine updated shipping immediately.


----------



## Atunah

I ordered in first wave Aug 1st, 2day ship,  no change yet. I am not going to mess though with changing anything though after all the issues some had. I have a large GC amount I am not using for the Kindle so I can't change that anyway. 

I am sure it will change eventually.


----------



## Jason in MA

Okay, I think I am going to step away from the computer for a bit...I need to give myself a break from the madness


----------



## DD

BTackitt said:


> I just checked my bank account (used visa debit card) AND I HAVE BEEN CHARGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So exciting! That means it's been shipped. Amazon doesn't usually charge your card until it actually ships.


----------



## MarcW

My order just now (9:25am EDT) flipped from clueless to Shipping Soon.  I ordered a graphite WiFi + 3G at 8:00am on July 29.   So, yeah, it looks like they're going in waves.  Now, to keep checking like a maniac for the "Shipped" switch.....

Marc


----------



## jlee745

I applied the $5 and I got a delivery estimate: August 30, 2010 but I did not get a shipping soon


----------



## JimJ

DD said:


> You will be one of the first to give us an early review! Is this your first Kindle?


No, I've had a K2 since March of last year. Bought another for my mom for Christmas. My current K2 will be going to my cousin for her birthday when I get the K3.


----------



## joolz

Retried the cc... now delivery estimate 8/27!! I ordered 7/29, wi-fi, with 2-day, and changed to 1-day (prime) about a week ago. Yayyyyyy! Still not "shipping soon" though, but my cover is (est delivery 8/31... didn't order at the same time as the kindle itself and chose 2-day).

This is my first kindle (although I have played with my dad's k2) and I am sooo excited 

Update: just flipped to "shipping soon" not 5 mins later!!!


----------



## DD

JimJ said:


> No, I've had a K2 since March of last year. Bought another for my mom for Christmas. My current K2 will be going to my cousin for her birthday when I get the K3.


Oh, good. You will have something to compare the new one to.


----------



## derek alvah

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


I tried your little tip here...AND IT WORKED!! Est. delivery of Aug. 27th.

Luv...you're kinda awesome.


----------



## luvmy4brats

derek alvah said:


> Luv...you're kinda awesome.


Just so everyone can see that


----------



## Kathy

I still don't have the option to apply gift card or retry my credit card. I've tried to do it several times.


----------



## vermontcathy

What do people mean by "retry credit card"?

I applied a gift card and it didn't help. Still "not shipped", still no delivery estimate.


----------



## DD

Now my order changed yet again to 
"This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."
But no delivery date yet.
I think Amazon is trying to torture me.  I'm getting tiny changes in dribs and drabs.  

Maybe because I'm refreshing the page every 2 minutes?

Dianne, step away from the computer.  But I can't!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> I still don't have the option to apply gift card or retry my credit card. I've tried to do it several times.


Are you looking on the actual order page?


----------



## Kathy

I was able to apply my gift card I got yesterday using the method Heather said, but I don't get that option at all now.


----------



## cskarev

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


This works perfectly! Thanks mate! I order mine on August 2nd and now when I applied a gift card I have a shipping date 26th of August and Delivery date 31st!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> Just so everyone can see that


I see it, but I just applied my g/c balance to my order and nothing's changed - not even a shipping some time this century, nevermind a delivery date. *sigh*

The graphite 3G + wi-fi are obviously the last ones to get moving but I ordered mine on 29th July so it'd better change soon. I hope those of us in the UK aren't going to get left behind....


----------



## chilady1

Linjeakel said:


> I see it, but I just applied my g/c balance to my order and nothing's changed - not even a shipping some time this century, nevermind a delivery date. *sigh*
> 
> The graphite 3G + wi-fi are obviously the last ones to get moving but I ordered mine on 29th July so it'd better change soon. I hope those of us in the UK aren't going to get left behind....


Ditto for me, nothing has happened.


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> ...Luv...you're kinda awesome.


I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## CandyTX

OMGOMGOMGOMG

*deep breath*

Mine says shipping soon too!

Graphite WiFi, Ordered 7/29, 1 day prime.

No delivery date yet.

*tries to stop self from reloading order page*

This is ridiculous. I have a kindle to read on. I'm obsessed.


----------



## kcrady

Just found this in the Amazon forums

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100825005803/en


----------



## jennifermcb

YAY! These items are being prepared for shipment
Ordered 7/28.


----------



## DD

kcrady said:


> Just found this in the Amazon forums
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100825005803/en


That is exciting! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Kathy

My understanding is your credit card doesn't get charged unless it is shipped. Mine has been charged for the full amount of both the K3 and cover, so I'm taking that as it has been shipped.


----------



## kcrady

In my experience with Amazon, when something goes to "preparing to ship" status I usually have a shipping notice email later the same day...


----------



## Nicolas

kcrady said:


> Just found this in the Amazon forums
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100825005803/en


Great find! Mine is not shipping yet, and definitely won't be here in Hungary until next week, but fascinating news nonetheless.


----------



## JimJ

derek alvah said:


> Luv...you're kinda awesome *for a Steelers fan.*


Fixed


----------



## masquedbunny

I applied a gift card I received for my birthday, and it went from no delivery estimate to a 30. August delivery estimate. Ah, well. I'm on 2-day shipping, anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats

JimJ said:


> Fixed


Nah, that just makes me more awesome! 

(I'm humble too...)


----------



## tamborine

Cool - thanks for posting the article! I just checked, and my checking account has been debited! Since I paid for 1-day shipping, I guess (hope) I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## Tip10

kcrady said:


> In my experience with Amazon, when something goes to "preparing to ship" status I usually have a shipping notice email later the same day...


My K2 went to "preparing to ship" and didn't change until the day AFTER my K2 arrived. And even then it told me it wouldn't be delivered until the NEXT day after that!


----------



## masquedbunny

Ooh... Though I only want to get it tomorrow if it STOPS RAINING. I really don't want the poor little thing to be sitting on my steps getting soaked while I'm at work!


----------



## DD

> Luv...you're kinda awesome *for a Steelers fan*.





> author=luvmy4brats link=topic=30621.msg609305#msg609305 date=1282744452]
> Nah, that just makes me more awesome!
> 
> (I'm humble too...)


Uh-oh. I forgot the part about being a Steelers fan.  

GO RAVENS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Folks. . . I've merged a new 'shipping' thread into this main KindleWatch thread. . .sorry for any confusion.  Just trying to retain some sense of order around here!


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks. . . I've merged a new 'shipping' thread into this main KindleWatch thread. . .sorry for any confusion. Just trying to retain some sense of order around here!


Thank goodness for that, I'm getting giddy trying to keep up with all the posts.


----------



## tamborine

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks. . . I've merged a new 'shipping' thread into this main KindleWatch thread. . .sorry for any confusion. Just trying to retain some sense of order around here!


Thanks for letting us know! I thought I had hallucinated the post about Business Wire for a minute...


----------



## Anpanman

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a tip for those of you waiting for some sort of update from the "We'll send you an email with a delivery date"
> 
> Buy an Amazon gift card ($5 will work) get the kind you can print.. then apply it to your order (Don't cancel it, but at the bottom of your order is a box to apply gift cards)
> 
> I did and it changed it so I have a shipping date.
> 
> ETA: and now my Kindle has moved into the shipping soon stage!!!!


Thanks a ton for the tip! My wife has been wanting a Kindle for a while now so I ordered one to surprise her. Was wondering how long I'd have to keep this a secret and, after applying the gift card, my ship date is now August 30-31st! Guess I can hold it in for another week.


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> We've been so busy in this thread, have any of you seen this post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33670.msg609277.html#msg609277
> 
> Great news! I think a lot of us are going to get them tomorrow!


Ummmm.....that link doesn't work for me. I assume it's been merged or something? What did it say


----------



## Mac Jones

Looks like mine will arrive tomorrow. My DX now has a little brother.

We are so excited


----------



## Wannabe

Yay! Mine says shipping soon! The next thing to do is check my bank account.


----------



## kcrady

Reposting the Businesswire link for latecomers....

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100825005803/en

[lindnet, that broken link was pointing to the thread where I initially posted this link]


----------



## KeRaSh

Added a 1$ gift card and it changed to estimated shipping date: 26th - 30th / ETA: 30th - 31th.
Just as I expected. At least I don't have to get my hopes up for receiving it this week.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I just signed up for Prime and changed my shipping method from 2 day to 1 day and it shows "Not Yet Shipped" but I now have an estimated delivery date of August 27!! I also changed the shipping method for the pink lighted cover to 2 day and instead of showing an estimated shipping date of Aug. 31, it shows an estimated delivery date of August 27.

Aarrrgh!! The anticipation is killing me!!!! All I can say around here is "It's so FLUFFY!"... like the little girl in Despicable Me. Seriously, that's the ONLY way I can vent my K3 anxiety!! LOL

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/vmgrckmldn--Its-so-fluffy-Agnes-Despicable-Me


----------



## amafan

My graphite 3G+ Wifi is now 'Shipping soon cannot be changed or cancelled.'  Maybe we will see it on Friday.  YAAAY!


----------



## Tip10

SEATTLE--(ABSURD WIRE)--(NASDAQ: AMZN)-Amazon.com today announced that shipments of all new generation Kindles have been placed on hold pending resolution of the massive computer problems the retailing giant is currently experiencing. Amazon's entire network of computers has been brought to its knees by people constantly checking order status and shipping status on the order of several times a minute effectively creating a denial of service type attack on Amazon's servers. An Amazon spokesperson was unable to tell AW when shipments could be expected to resume.

Ummmm, in light of the potential serious health impact the above may have on those KBers anxiously awaiting the K3 it should be noted that this is a JOKE!


----------



## Wannabe

WooHoo! My bank account has been charged!! Yay for me!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Merging this with the Kindlewatch thread...


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Ummmm.....that link doesn't work for me. I assume it's been merged or something? What did it say


Yes, it was merged right after I posted. I think it's been reposted in this thread.

Edit: The thread with the article has been merged with this thread. I've removed my post with the now faulty link.


----------



## Mac Jones

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks. . . I've merged a new 'shipping' thread into this main KindleWatch thread. . .sorry for any confusion. Just trying to retain some sense of order around here!


Thanks for that!


----------



## Anne Victory

Mine says shipping soon (though still no date) but I cannot change delivery speed or do anything regarding payment.  I checked Discover and there hasn't been a charge yet (at least not that's showing online) but maybe they've charged my card already and that's why I can't retry the card or anything?


----------



## jlee745

Yea  mine has changed to shipping soon


----------



## CaroleC

Ooh!!! OOOOh!!!

The detailed order for my k3, ordered on July 28th, says

"*Shipping soon These items are being prepared for shipment, and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed*"!!!

YAY!!! It still does not give an estimated shipping date or delivery date.


----------



## MeganW

As of this morning, both my mom's Kindle (Cindy416) & mine are Shipping Soon!  No delivery date yet.  I have the standard "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date." message.

Mine:
* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed: One-Day Shipping

Cindy416:
* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi/3G
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010
* Shipping Speed: One-Day Shipping

This one, ordered for my sister on July 29th, is still at "Not Yet Shipped":
* Model: Kindle 3, Wi-Fi/3G
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 29, 2010
* Shipping Speed: One-Day Shipping


----------



## lindnet

Wow, I kinda wish I hadn't done the Retry Payment Method.  It changed to give me a delivery estimate of Aug. 30.    I ordered on July 28 and was really hoping to get it the 27th before I leave on vacation.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Wow, I kinda wish I hadn't done the Retry Payment Method. It changed to give me a delivery estimate of Aug. 30.  I ordered on July 28 and was really hoping to get it the 27th before I leave on vacation.


Ouch, lindnet. That's too bad. I feel for you.


----------



## Sendie

OMG!  My bank account has been charged and my order status just changed to shipping soon!  
BRB, I have to go pee now......the excitement just got to me!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sendie said:


> BRB, I have to go pee now......the excitement just got to me!


ROFL!!!!


----------



## DD

Sendie said:


> OMG! My bank account has been charged and my order status just changed to shipping soon!
> BRB, I have to go pee now......the excitement just got to me!


ROFL!


----------



## lindnet

I should have stuck to my guns and not touched the order at all, I guess.

We'll see what happens to the Wi-fi only one that I didn't touch at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

lindnet said:


> Wow, I kinda wish I hadn't done the Retry Payment Method. It changed to give me a delivery estimate of Aug. 30.  I ordered on July 28 and was really hoping to get it the 27th before I leave on vacation.


Did you use 1 day shipping?


----------



## vermontcathy

Yay, mine changed to shipping soon, too, just a few minutes ago. I can stop pouting now... 

For people still waiting, don't loose hope - things are changing.


----------



## CaroleC

Amazon just charged $189.00  to my debit Mastercard, and I haven't ordered anything else from them.

THIS IS IT, FOLKS!!!


----------



## tiktokman

SWEET!

"Shipment 1 of 1
Shipping Soon
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date."

July 29th order date, 1 day shipping.


----------



## lindnet

luvmy4brats said:


> Did you use 1 day shipping?


No, I did the free 2 day. 

If that article is correct and they are shipping today, then 2 day should still get it to me on Friday. Right??


----------



## 13893

My credit card has been charged!

My graphite wi-fi is shipping soon, and the lighted cover, burgundy red, has estimated delivery date August 31.

I ordered September 28.

My first Kindle!!! (Sorry, Kindle for PC...)


----------



## KimberlyinMN

*It's so fluffy, I am going to die..... IT'S SO FLUFFY!!
*
Okay, I am going to leave the house now. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just applied a couple of dollars that I had left on my gift card and it now says a delivery date of Aug. 27, but it still says 'not yet shipped'. Hopefully 'shipping soon' will happen shortly.


----------



## luvmy4brats

lindnet said:


> No, I did the free 2 day.
> 
> If that article is correct and they are shipping today, then 2 day should still get it to me on Friday. Right??


Doubtful. They're preparing them for shipment today, will probably ship tomorrow. The 1-day shippers are scheduled for Friday and it looks like 2-day are scheduled for Monday.. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Linjeakel

LKRigel said:


> My credit card has been charged!
> 
> My graphite wi-fi is shipping soon, and the lighted cover, burgundy red, has estimated delivery date August 31.
> 
> I ordered September 28.
> 
> My first Kindle!!! (Sorry, Kindle for PC...)


So, you ordered *Sep* 28 and it's already shipping ..... clever trick! If I could do that I'd've got mine in June!


----------



## 13893

Oh, I ordered the two-day also -- and I'm staying with my friend's 96-year-old mom on Friday. Argh! I hope it comes before I leave the house, ha.


----------



## lindnet

luvmy4brats said:


> Doubtful. They're preparing them for shipment today, will probably ship tomorrow. The 1-day shippers are scheduled for Friday and it looks like 2-day are scheduled for Monday.. At least that's what it looks like to me.


Hmmm.....wonder if it's too late to change the shipping speed?


----------



## 13893

Linjeakel said:


> So, you ordered *Sep* 28 and it's already shipping ..... clever trick! If I could do that I'd've got mine in June!


hahaha! I mean July 28


----------



## luvmy4brats

lindnet said:


> Hmmm.....wonder if it's too late to change the shipping speed?


If it doesn't say shipping soon, you should be able to change it,


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Hmmm.....wonder if it's too late to change the shipping speed?


You can still do it if it offers you that option next to your order.


----------



## meeko350

I just changed my shipping speed to one day and it now says shipping soon and est delivery of 8/27.  YAY!!!!!


----------



## lindnet

Ok, last question on the subject, I promise......how much is 1 day shipping?  It doesn't tell me the price before I hit the Confirm button.


----------



## Kathy

lindnet said:


> Ok, last question on the subject, I promise......how much is 1 day shipping? It doesn't tell me the price before I hit the Confirm button.


Mine was $18.98, but I don't have prime. If you have prime it is 3.99


----------



## CaroleC

CaroleC said:


> Amazon just charged $189.00  to my debit Mastercard, and I haven't ordered anything else from them.
> 
> THIS IS IT, FOLKS!!!


Oh, I meant to say that the charge is pending. Still, I know this is it and I am getting pretty happy!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

lindnet said:


> Ok, last question on the subject, I promise......how much is 1 day shipping? It doesn't tell me the price before I hit the Confirm button.


I think it is around $18. If you have Prime ($79/year), it is $3.99.


----------



## meeko350

I have prime and its 3.99.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> Mine was $18.98, but I don't have prime. If you have prime it is 3.99


I have prime so mine was $3.99... With as much as I buy from Amazon, it's SO worth it.


----------



## BlueReader

luvmy4brats said:


> Doubtful. They're preparing them for shipment today, will probably ship tomorrow. The 1-day shippers are scheduled for Friday and it looks like 2-day are scheduled for Monday.. At least that's what it looks like to me.


It does look like that, but Amazon's press release says: "New Kindles start shipping to customers today-two days ahead of previously announced release date." To me that sounds like they should be shipped today and not just prepared for shipping.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am so glad I found these boards.  It is great to have people to share the excitement with.


----------



## lindnet

Well, I'm going to hope the estimated shipping date is wrong and that it will arrive on the release date like the website said when I ordered.  I'm not paying an additional $19 for shipping.

I can take K1 on vacation with me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

BlueReader said:


> It does look like that, but Amazon's press release says: "New Kindles start shipping to customers today-two days ahead of previously announced release date." To me that sounds like they should be shipped today and not just prepared for shipping.


I didn't see that...

Maybe that means I'll have my Kindle tomorrow then.


----------



## stargazer0725

Add me to the SHIPPING SOON  list!  (Thanks to Heather for the gift card tip!!!)

Ordered Graphite 3G
Order Placed 7/29 @ 9:37 a.m.
Shipping Method:  1-Day (I changed my mind from 2-day)

My Lighted case showed shipping soon before the K3
Order Placed Yesterday (I changed my mind from black to blue)
Shipping Method:  1-Day

EDIT:  Just noticed that they charged my credit card for the balance within the last 10 minutes as well.  Yee haw!!


----------



## Kathy

On the Amazon discussion board, some say they have their shipping notices. I hope that is true.


----------



## masquedbunny

I think I made it mad... I changed the shipping time about four times in the past hour.


----------



## DD

Ok, my friends.  I have to walk away for a while.  I'm getting a headache from the stress!   

Have to take my husband to a doctor appointment.  I hope my order goes from "Shipping Soon" to a delivery date by the time I get back.


----------



## 13893

I have prime, so I tried to change my shipping speed -- but it's too late to do that.  Maybe mine is being shipped today!


----------



## Kathy

LKRigel said:


> I have prime, so I tried to change my shipping speed -- but it's too late to do that. Maybe mine is being shipped today!


I hope you are right because I can't change anything either. I have 1 day shipping, but tried apply a gift card and couldn't. I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## Tip10

Just got the E-Mail saying mine HAS SHIPPED!! And I have a tracking number!!

Shipped "*via UPS (estimated delivery date: August 26, 2010).*"

The above is a direct quote from the email!

Kindle 3 WIFI
Ordered July 29, 2010
Free 2 day shipping

No Prime or anything else of that nature


----------



## Julia

meeko350 said:


> I just changed my shipping speed to one day and it now says shipping soon and est delivery of 8/27. YAY!!!!!


Same here!  Thought I could be patient and wait the extra couple of days but nope! I've got prime but it's only a free month trial.


----------



## Stryker

Mine hasn't been shipped yet, but I now have a delivery estimate of the 27th. YAY!


----------



## CaroleC

Did you check? Maybe they already charged your credit card, like they did my debit Mastercard.

I still don't have the "it's been shipped" e-mail yet. Just checked.


----------



## Tom Diego

Yawn!  Just got up, seems to be some commotion here!

Mine:
- Status:  Shipping Soon! (no delivery date)
- Model: 3G+Wi-Fi
- Color: Graphite
- Order Placed: July 28
- Shipping Speed:  1-day Prime

My wife's:
- Status:  Not Yet Shipped
- Model: 3G+Wi-Fi
- Color: White
- Order Placed: July 29
- Shipping Speed:  1-day Prime

Covers:
- Status:  Shipping Soon (delivery date August 30)
- Model: non-lighted
- Colors: Black & Apple Green
- Order Placed: August 3, 2010
- Shipping Speed:  1-day Prime

- Location:  San Diego, CA


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tip10 said:


> Just got the E-Mail saying mine HAS SHIPPED!! And I have a tracking number!!
> 
> Shipped "*via UPS (estimated delivery date: August 26, 2010).*"
> 
> The above is a direct quote from the email!
> 
> Kindle 3 WIFI
> Ordered July 29, 2010
> Free 2 day shipping
> 
> No Prime or anything else of that nature


<thunk>

I'm thrilled for you (but have to say, I'll be a but peeved if people that ordered after me with 2-day shipping get theirs before me since I used 1 day shipping)


----------



## lindnet

Tip10 said:


> Just got the E-Mail saying mine HAS SHIPPED!! And I have a tracking number!!
> 
> Shipped "*via UPS (estimated delivery date: August 26, 2010).*"
> 
> The above is a direct quote from the email!
> 
> Kindle 3 WIFI
> Ordered July 29, 2010
> Free 2 day shipping
> 
> No Prime or anything else of that nature


This is awesome news!!!!!! Mine haven't even changed to Shipping Soon!


----------



## DD

Tip10 said:


> Just got the E-Mail saying mine HAS SHIPPED!! And I have a tracking number!!
> 
> Shipped "*via UPS (estimated delivery date: August 26, 2010).*"
> 
> The above is a direct quote from the email!
> 
> Kindle 3 WIFI
> Ordered July 29, 2010
> Free 2 day shipping
> 
> No Prime or anything else of that nature


Wow! That's great! I ordered July 28th at 10:28 PM EST with Prime one-day shipping. I hope that means I'm getting mine tomorrow!


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Wow! That's great! I ordered July 28th at 10:28 PM EST with Prime one-day shipping. I hope that means I'm getting mine tomorrow!


Haha, I thought you were stepping away from the boards, DD!


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> <thunk>
> 
> I'm thrilled for you (but have to say, I'll be a but peeved if people that ordered after me with 2-day shipping get theirs before me since I used 1 day shipping)


Keep watching for that e-mail!! I'm sure you will get yours on the 26th too. At least I sure hope so.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> <thunk>
> 
> I'm thrilled for you (but have to say, I'll be a but peeved if people that ordered after me with 2-day shipping get theirs before me since I used 1 day shipping)


I feel the same way, luv. Amazon might get a (very polite) call from me if this happens.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Haha, I thought you were stepping away from the boards, DD!


Caught me! I just had to check one more time! I'm obsessed!


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> <thunk>
> 
> I'm thrilled for you (but have to say, I'll be a but peeved if people that ordered after me with 2-day shipping get theirs before me since I used 1 day shipping)


I think a lot of people will feel the same way, but it's clear now that the wi-fi only are being dealt with first, then the white 3Gs and the graphite 3Gs last. I'd guess that all the first wave will ship by tomorrow at the latest, but those of us who ordered the 3G graphite will be on the tail end of the wave, regardless of how quickly we ordered or what shipping method we used.


----------



## Weaselboy

My July 28 3G order just went to shipping soon. No email yet.


----------



## Neo

Just to help everybody relax...

When I pre-ordered my K2 (also one day shipping) the same thing happened: people were getting shipping notices, ups tracking numbers, etc. Me: NOTHING! The whole day. I finally went to sleep (I do have to get up and go to work every morning   ).

Next day, I got up, and had the shipping notice from Amazon waiting for me in my e-mail inbox - I had gotten it at 1:00 am or something like that! Anyway, I did get my K2 that same first day, like everybody else, on 24 February  

So while my order status still says not shipped, I'm not freaking out: if those ordered before 1 August ship out today, I will get mine tomorrow (went for one day shipping).

But I would still like to see my order status change, lol!


----------



## meeko350

That's odd that the date on your covers is the 30th.  I ordered a non-lighted cover around 2 a.m. today and it gave me a Friday delivery date.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai

The date will also depend on where it's being shipped from. For instance, I am sure that for me,it only takes one day to ship from the nearest center, so it would have been a waste for me to select one day with it's added cost. This is what happened when I got my KDXG. It's not Amazons fault I live close to the distribution center


----------



## stargazer0725

Remember....location matters. Distribution center locations vary. [SamuraiXSendai beat me to the punch.]


----------



## Tip10

luvmy4brats said:


> <thunk>
> 
> I'm thrilled for you (but have to say, I'll be a but peeved if people that ordered after me with 2-day shipping get theirs before me since I used 1 day shipping)


Surprised the stuffing outta me -- I really wasn't expecting to see it until Monday.

Note that when I go look at the shipping number I don't get any data from UPS yet....
E-Mail timestamp was 0940 central time.

Order status page shows the same thing -- estimated delivery date Aug 26.

BTW I live in southern Illinois some 325 miles from Lexington, KY (isn't that where their distribution facility is?).


----------



## Tip10

UPDATE:

Just got tracking status:

*Shipment Date: August 25, 2010
Destination: SWANSEA, IL, US
Estimated Arrival: August 26, 2010

Date Time Location Event Details
August 25, 2010 07:31:47 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
*
Okay so Whitestown is some 250 miles from me.


----------



## MsBea

Mine shipped!!!  Estimated delivery 8/26 - hey, thats tomorrow YAAAY!!!! 
I am now on UPS watch!


----------



## GMUHistorian

*slams head on desk* 

I changed my shipping speed to Prime One day shipping yesterday. My status still says "Not yet shipped" with no estimated date or anything. The only thing that's changed is the fact that my Kindle case will arrive on August 30. 

Knowing my luck I'll be the one on this board who has the "back of the line" thing happen to them and I won't get my Kindle until September.


----------



## MsBea

I'm in Ohio and there is a distribution center in Kentucky. Woo hoo!


----------



## stargazer0725

I'm literally 20 minutes from the distribution center.  I SO want to drive over there right now and just go..."hand over the package, dudes".


----------



## Jeff

> Greetings from Amazon.com.
> 
> We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your items, and that this
> completes your order. Your order is being shipped and cannot be changed
> by you or by our customer service department.
> 
> You can track the status of this order, and all your orders, online by
> visiting Your Accountl
> 
> There you can:
> * Track your shipment
> * View the status of unshipped items
> * Cancel unshipped items
> * Return items
> * And do much more
> 
> The following items have been shipped to you by Amazon.com:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Qty Item Price Shipped Subtotal
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon Digital Services, Inc.):
> 
> 1 Kindle Wireless Reading De... $139.00 1 $139.00
> 
> Shipped via UPS


----------



## kimbertay

Tip10 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just got tracking status:
> 
> *Shipment Date: August 25, 2010
> Destination: SWANSEA, IL, US
> Estimated Arrival: August 26, 2010
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 25, 2010 07:31:47 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> *
> Okay so Whitestown is some 250 miles from me.


I think Whitestown is only about an hour from me; I'm just outside Indianapolis. Mine sitll shows "Shipping Soon" but I am SUPER excited!!!


----------



## kcrady

Had to go turn off notifications for this thread...  I keep getting emails and when I check it ISN'T from Amazon, it's just a notification of another post here...


----------



## Robin

Please let it be so... 

I ordered on 9/17 when Amazon was not committing to ship dates, but is referred to 9/10. I just went in & changed to 2 day shipping & it is saying Delivery Estimate, August 30!


----------



## BruceS

When I started trying to catch up to this thread as around 10:15AM, my status had changed to SHIPPING SOON. Only took me an hour and a half to catch up to the end of the thread.

Wi-FI, 3G Grapite
Order placed: 7/28 before 1AM.
Shipping: Originally 2-day prime, changed about a week ago to 1-day.

Still no estimated delivery date or e-mail.


----------



## malligator

There is a distribution center in my city as well. I'm expecting mine tomorrow if past Amazon shipments are any indication. I always get "Shipping Soon" in the morning, "Shipped" in the afternoon, and "Out for Delivery" the next morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amazon press release:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1463287&highlight


----------



## tamborine

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I am so glad I found these boards. It is great to have people to share the excitement with.


I know!! Ain't the internet great?


----------



## chilady1

This is just too funny!  A bunch of grown kids waiting for Christmas Day - so entertaining!  Including myself in this also.  The excitement is electric!


----------



## Julia

All right, while I have a delivery estimate of Aug 27th when I switched to the one day shipping, it did not change the "shipping" area. Mine still says "not yet shipped" and NOT "shipping soon"

I don't think it matters how close a distribution center is to you but if what you ordered is in that particular distribution center. Case in point, I used to have one less than a block a way and my stuff never came from it. The closest now is about 30 miles away and only once did an order come from it. I ordered some printer ink Wed night with 2 day prime and ended up getting it Thurs morning! Please let their be Kindles in closest distribution center!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't received an email, but I've been checking the Amazon site every fifteen minutes, and it just now changed to shipping soon!  I had two day shopping, am traveling and won't be home til Thursday night. If I get my K3 on Friday I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## lindnet

Are any of you who have gotten your status changed and/or shipping notices from the west coast?


----------



## lonestar

My graphite 3G said shipping soon.  I thought I better order a cover since I had not and did that.  Then I noticed that while my cover was set to arrive on 8/27, the K3 was back to not yet shipped with the option to make changes back on my account.

I changed the shipping option to one day and it is set now to arrive on 8/27.

What the heck?


----------



## kelleysweitzer

Mine has shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

I have a tracking number from UPS and a delivery date of Friday!!!!

The specs:

Graphite wi-fi only ordered on July 29 at 9am. Selected the free 2-day shipping. Coming to Bethlehem, PA.


----------



## Julia

I'm west coast, I don't have shipping soon but my order went from what's it's been the whole time to a delivery estimate of Aug 27 when I switched to 1 day shipping this morning.


----------



## Stryker

I hope you have all ordered a book to read on your new Kindles that you REALLY want to read! Otherwise all this anticipation will be for nothing...


----------



## lanfearl

I have shipping soon and I'm on the west coast. California.

Ordered on the 28th


----------



## Mac Jones

Mine is so shipped


----------



## luvmy4brats

Stryker said:


> I hope you have all ordered a book to read on your new Kindles that you REALLY want to read! Otherwise all this anticipation will be for nothing...


Well, I have about 400 unread books in my archives. Do you mean I should order a brand new book specifically to christen my new K3

Hhmm.. Okay! I'm easy.


----------



## Anne Victory

WOOT!! After constantly checking my Discover card and seeing nothing, I caved and called them (Discover).  They said that Amazon had requested an authorization for $140-some-odd, which means they'll be charging the card SOON.  Which means they'll be shipping SOON.  Which means I'll have my Kindle SOON!

SQUEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Diego

lindnet said:


> Are any of you who have gotten your status changed and/or shipping notices from the west coast?


Yes, my Graphite 3G ordered on 7/28 updated to Shipping Soon overnight last night. I'm in San Diego.


----------



## Weaselboy

lindnet said:


> Are any of you who have gotten your status changed and/or shipping notices from the west coast?


West coast still "shipping soon."


----------



## MoyJoy

Has anyone's K3 shown up in their Manage Your Kindle area? I remember with the K2 my new one was added automatically before I even got it.

(also to the o/p talking about having a good book to read I'm reading Mockingjay (latest in the Hunger Games trilogy) and I'm trying to read it reeeeeeeallly slow so I can get some K3 reading time on it.  But it's pretty unlikely.  I know it's only a few days but I read REALLY fast.)


----------



## CaroleC

MoyJoy said:


> Has anyone's K3 shown up in their Manage Your Kindle area? I remember with the K2 my new one was added automatically before I even got it.
> 
> (also to the o/p talking about having a good book to read I'm reading Mockingjay (latest in the Hunger Games trilogy) and I'm trying to read it reeeeeeeallly slow so I can get some K3 reading time on it. But it's pretty unlikely. I know it's only a few days but I read REALLY fast.)


My k3 has been in "Manage My Kindle" since July 28th when I ordered it, or shortly thereafter.

As for the good book to read, I have plenty. Forget the books! I'm cleaning out my smaller purse. No more lugging around my DXG, which now can be my "at-home Kindle".


----------



## luvmy4brats

CaroleC said:


> My k3 has been in "Manage My Kindle" since July 28th when I ordered it, or shortly thereafter.
> 
> As for the good book to read, I have plenty. Forget the books! I'm cleaning out my smaller purse. No more lugging around my DXG, which now can be my "at-home Kindle".


Oh Carol.. Maybe you need a new purse instead then...

Here's a thread for you to look at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html

<BWAHAHAHAH>


----------



## pjm

Now we just have to hope that the K3 will not be too buggy! There is always a risk when ordering a "just released" product...


----------



## thenate1

So I am a long time lurker here (ever since I ordered the K3 for my wife when they were announced). Anyway I am a fan of the Kindle on facebook (the official Kindle that is run by Amazon) and they just posted this:

"Amazon Kindle We know many of you have been waiting for this news: New Kindles have started shipping to customers today--two days ahead of the previously announced release date. New generation Kindles are the fastest-selling Kindles ever and already the best-selling products on Amazon."

Then they link to this page:

[URL=http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml]http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1463287&highlight=[/url]

New Generation Kindles Are the Fastest-Selling Kindles Ever and Already the Best-Selling Products on Amazon
New Kindles start shipping to customers today--two days ahead of previously announced release date

SEATTLE, Aug 25, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) --

(NASDAQ: AMZN)--Amazon.com today announced that more new generation Kindles were ordered in the first four weeks of availability than in the same timeframe following any other Kindle launch, making the new Kindles the fastest-selling ever. In addition, in the four weeks since the introduction of the new Kindle and Kindle 3G, customers ordered more Kindles on Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk combined than any other product, continuing Kindle's over two-year run as the bestselling product across all the products sold on Amazon.com. The new Kindles started shipping to customers today--two days earlier than previously announced.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh Carol.. Maybe you need a new purse instead then...
> 
> Here's a thread for you to look at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html
> 
> <BWAHAHAHAH>


Let me help help, Heather.

Carol, I think you'll find the Vera Bradly Small Betsy is just the right size:

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Color/Mesa-Red/Little-Betsy/154762/pc/639/sc/676/c/0.uts


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh Carol.. Maybe you need a new purse instead then...
> 
> Here's a thread for you to look at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html
> 
> <BWAHAHAHAH>


ROFL!! That thread has been an addiction for me! I am trying SO hard to be good and not order the (smaller) crossbody Fossil Sutter....


----------



## stargazer0725

It's a bit unrelated to shipping (well, maybe not), but I was scrolling through this thread noticing all of the green online indicators.  I was curious and checked...and we're about 70 people shy of the highest number of members online simultaneously.  I'm sure it'll shoot up here over the course of the day....the excitement is amazing!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

pjm said:


> Now we just have to hope that the K3 will not be too buggy! There is always a risk when ordering a "just released" product...


pshaw. . . . .this is the third version and all the reviews indicate that it's the best yet.

Besides, if something does go wrong. . . Amazon's Kindle CS is the best. . . . .


----------



## CaroleC

Ann in Arlington said:


> Let me help help, Heather.
> 
> Carol, I think you'll find the Vera Bradly Small Betsy is just the right size:
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Color/Mesa-Red/Little-Betsy/154762/pc/639/sc/676/c/0.uts


'

Beautiful!!! And what a deal at $29 for some of the fabrics. Ah, but I really like those Fossil bags. I will probably end up with one some day.


----------



## Linjeakel

stargazer0725 said:


> It's a bit unrelated to shipping (well, maybe not), but I was scrolling through this thread noticing all of the green online indicators. I was curious and checked...and we're about 70 people shy of the highest number of members online simultaneously. I'm sure it'll shoot up here over the course of the day....the excitement is amazing!!


You're right, I checked an hour or so ago and it was only 800 or so. Clearly excitment is mounting. I hope we don't break Kindleboards!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think Harvey gave the servers some extra vitamins this morning.


----------



## calypso

i'm from the philippines.

kindle wifi - not yet shipped

lighted leather cover, hot pink - shipping soon

both ordered august 16, 2010


----------



## Tom Diego

thenate1 said:


> So I am a long time lurker here (ever since I ordered the K3 for my wife when they were announced). Anyway I am a fan of the Kindle on facebook (the official Kindle that is run by Amazon)


Greetings and welcome to Kindle Boards! Now you'll have to get one for yourself!


----------



## Lizz

Shipment #1: Shipping Soon These items are being prepared for shipment, and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed.

*sobs* OMG! Kindle Day really is coming! I just can't stand it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CaroleC said:


> '
> 
> Beautiful!!! And what a deal at $29 for some of the fabrics. Ah, but I really like those Fossil bags. I will probably end up with one some day.


Drat!

I should _not_ have posted that. . . . .I felt the need to browse and some of them are on sale for $29!. . . . .oh well, it's an Amazon Visa so eventually I'll get a GC to buy Kindle books with!


----------



## kingka

"Shipment 1 of 2
Not yet shipped
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time."

seriously,wtf..... thats it.. time to call cs"


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amazon just announced that Kindle 3 will start shipping today - 2 days early. &lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;I&#039;m traveling at the moment - can someoe post a link to the announcement?&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;Yahoo!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . .I have to leave to go get my hair done. . . .gotta look nice for my new Kindle ya know. 

I'll be back later this afternoon. . . . .you all try to keep all heck from breaking loose, ya hear?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> Amazon just announced that Kindle 3 will start shipping today - 2 days early. <br /><br />I'm traveling at the moment - can someoe post a link to the announcement?<br /><br />Yahoo!


Already done, Harvey. . . it's in a couple of different posts above


----------



## lindnet

Ann in Arlington said:


> Let me help help, Heather.
> 
> Carol, I think you'll find the Vera Bradly Small Betsy is just the right size:
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Color/Mesa-Red/Little-Betsy/154762/pc/639/sc/676/c/0.uts


Oh look! Something shiny!! (forgets all about checking the Amazon order page compulsively)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Already done, Harvey. . . it's in a couple of different posts above


Just a couple  <dozen>


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . .I have to leave to go get my hair done. . . .gotta look nice for my new Kindle ya know.
> 
> I'll be back later this afternoon. . . . .you all try to keep all heck from breaking loose, ya hear?


You were SERIOUS about leaving me all alone with all these people?

What if they riot? I don't have a stick or a club or a cattle prod....


----------



## stupidhuman

Order Placed:
July 29, 2010 

Shipping Speed: Two-Day Shipping 
Order Total: $189.00 

Shipment 1 of 1
Not yet shipped 
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time. 

I'm hung out to dry 


EDIT UPDATE:

My order is now:

Shipping Soon 
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date.


----------



## Jesslyn

On the West Coast, ordered the 29th with one-day shipping, so I guess I will get my notice tomorrow.  If I knew they were going to start shipping early, I would have stuck with the free 2-day  *pouts*


----------



## malligator

Will checking your order page too much cause you to go to the back of the line?  

No, seriously. Will it? [size=6pt]lol[/size]


----------



## luvmy4brats

malligator said:


> Will checking your order page too much cause you to go to the back of the line?
> 
> No, seriously. Will it? [size=6pt]lol[/size]


If it did, I won't get mine until JANUARY!!!!


----------



## lindnet

malligator said:


> Will checking your order page too much cause you to go to the back of the line?
> 
> No, seriously. Will it? [size=6pt]lol[/size]


HAHA!!! I wondered than myself!


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> You were SERIOUS about leaving me all alone with all these people?
> 
> What if they riot? I don't have a stick or a club or a cattle prod....


(evil grin) Who knows what might happen with so many excited members online?

As for me, I'm just sitting here waiting for AOL to tell me "You've Got Mail!!" So far, no e-mail, and nothing much to do.

Ordered July 28th at 7:30 PM Pacific time, 3G+WiFi Graphite K3. Changed to free two-day shipping on July 29th. 
No estimated delivery date, no e-mail, but my debit Mastercard has the $189 charge pending and my order is "Shipping Soon". Location: New Orleans.


----------



## DD

Ok.  I'm back for a few minutes.  Just about to leave for my husbands appointment.  Still don't have a shipping date.


----------



## tommyr

They start shipping TODAY according to the article on blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily!

We should start getting notices VERY shortly!


----------



## vermontcathy

Luv, I saw somewhere you said you got your shipping email and it said arrival on Friday even though you picked 1-day. Isn't that odd? If it was sent 1-day, shouldn't you get it tomorrow?


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . .I have to leave to go get my hair done. . . .gotta look nice for my new Kindle ya know.
> 
> I'll be back later this afternoon. . . . .you all try to keep all heck from breaking loose, ya hear?


When the cat's away....


----------



## chilady1

I have been checking my email on my Kindle since I can't get to my personal email address here at work.  Waiting for that magic email that says SHIPPED.  So far, Amazon only says "Shipping Soon".


----------



## luvmy4brats

vermontcathy said:


> Luv, I saw somewhere you said you got your shipping email and it said arrival on Friday even though you picked 1-day. Isn't that odd? If it was sent 1-day, shouldn't you get it tomorrow?


I haven't gotten a shipping email yet. Just an estimated shipping date on my Amazon page. I'm HOPING I get an email with a tracking number and get it tomorrow (although I might not be home tomorrow afternoon <sigh>)


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> When the cat's away....


No, no, no! you have to be nice to Luv!


----------



## sequin

Two Kindles on order....

Kindle 1:
* Model: Kindle 3, 3G+Wifi
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 28, 2010 (within 45 minutes of orders being taken)
* Shipping Speed: 1 Day (from the beginning and never changed it)

Kindle 2:
* Model: Kindle 3, WiFi only
* Color: Graphite
* Order Placed: July 29, 2010, around 10AM CDT
* Shipping Speed: 1 Day (from the beginning and never changed it)

* Location: Northeast Texas

Checked mine at 6:30AM CDT this morning and both said "Not Yet Shipped".  Checked again at 10:45AM CDT and now they both say "Shipping Soon"!! No delivery estimates yet. I also ordered two of the lighted covers (burnt orange, steel blue) and they also switched to Shipping Soon, showing delivery estimate of 8/31 (Prime 2-day shipping). 

I also checked my credit card and there are pending charges for both Kindles and both covers! I can hardly wait to officially join the masses of Kindle devotees!


----------



## vermontcathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't gotten a shipping email yet. Just an estimated shipping date on my Amazon page. I'm HOPING I get an email with a tracking number and get it tomorrow (although I might not be home tomorrow afternoon <sigh>)


Ah, that makes more sense. I don't put a lot of stock on the estimated date on the Amazon page. My cover says shipping soon, 1-day delivery, but still has Monday for an ETA. I don't believe it.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

As of 10:54am Eastern my Graphite with wifi AND 3G has shipped and will be here TOMORROW


----------



## CaroleC

RiddleMeThis said:


> As of 10:54am Eastern my Graphite with wifi AND 3G has shipped and will be here TOMORROW


How EXCITING!!!!   

I am still waiting for the e-mail, but have great hopes.


----------



## Jerilin

I ordered on July 29th w/ two day shipping and it still says "Not Yet Shipped" We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time.


----------



## Kathy

I'm hyperventilating. I have go do some actual work and attend a meeting. I won't be able to check for at least another hour.


----------



## Gerund

You guys are fantastic. 

I'd ordered on the 2nd, and I was afraid I'd be waiting an extra week to get my hands on it, but I did the "retry credit card" trick, and lookie here:


> Shipping estimate: August 26, 2010 - August 30, 2010
> Delivery estimate: August 27, 2010 - September 1, 2010


Ordered in the early-morning hours of the 2nd of August. Wi-Fi in Graphite, courier to Canada.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> No, no, no! you have to be nice to Luv!


OK, I'll be nice. I'll even send someone to help you with the crazy people here (myself included)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hey...that's Betsy!!!!


----------



## DD

RiddleMeThis said:


> As of 10:54am Eastern my Graphite with wifi AND 3G has shipped and will be here TOMORROW


Mind if I ask where you are and when did you order?


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Hey...that's Betsy!!!!


Betsy, she said it, I didn't!!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

DD said:


> Betsy, she said it, I didn't!!!!


Oh boy, are you two in trouble now ......


----------



## 13893

lanfearl said:


> I have shipping soon and I'm on the west coast. California.
> 
> Ordered on the 28th


same here -- my cover just switched to shipping soon and cannot be changed.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't gotten a shipping email yet. Just an estimated shipping date on my Amazon page. I'm HOPING I get an email with a tracking number and get it tomorrow (although I might not be home tomorrow afternoon <sigh>)


It's a bit annoying to see people who ordered on the 29th getting shipped! Luv, I ordered right after you on the 28th, and I haven't shipped yet. You either? Sorry, but glad we are in it together! Not fair! They shouldn't be shipping 29th orders before 28th orders....

Whine, whine, whine......


----------



## GMUHistorian

Still nothing at all except my cover will be here August 30. 

I'm starting to get depressed about this. I really think I may be the lone victim of changing my shipping speed too close to the release date. (I changed to Prime 1 day shipping yesterday.)


----------



## Joyce

My Kindle is coming, My Kindle is coming  - received the "it has been shipped" message this morning.  Waaahooooo.  :- )  Estimated delivery is August 30th - which is okay 'cause I'm in Vegas and won't be home until Saturday night the 28th - and I'd rather be home (at least within the state) when it arrived.  Ordered this the 29th of July, I believe - a day or so after they annouced the K3.  I had only had my K2 for three weeks so was considering returning it and ordering the new one.  Hubby wanted the "old" one, so I just ordered the new one.  ~grin~


----------



## MarcW

My graphite WiFi + 3G (ordered July 29) is now "Shipped"!!!!  But it's only coming by USPS, so the estimated delivery is Sept. 1.  They usually do better, though, so I'm hoping Saturday at the latest.  Meanwhile, I'll entertain myself with the reviews here....

Can't wait!  

Marc

EDIT: I just checked and found that it's coming from Whitestown, IN, as others have also found.  I'm in Maryland, so I guess the units may not have been sent to more local distributions centers?


----------



## DD

Linjeakel said:


> Oh boy, are you two in trouble now ......


Not me!!! Luv said it!!! LOL


----------



## masquedbunny

GMUHistorian said:


> Still nothing at all except my cover will be here August 30.
> 
> I'm starting to get depressed about this. I really think I may be the lone victim of changing my shipping speed too close to the release date. (I changed to Prime 1 day shipping yesterday.)


You're not alone. I tried to do that, and now I have no delivery estimate (after having a 30. August delivery estimate). Really, really, really depressing.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> It's a bit annoying to see people who ordered on the 29th getting shipped! Luv, I ordered right after you on the 28th, and I haven't shipped yet. You either? Sorry, but glad we are in it together! Not fair! They shouldn't be shipping 29th orders before 28th orders....
> 
> Whine, whine, whine......


I'm not too worried about it. The same exact thing happened when the K2s came out. I expect will be getting them right along with everyone else. There's a lot of orders for them to process.


----------



## DD

OK.  Now I really have to leave for a while.  (I'll have my Blackberry with me.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linjeakel said:


> Oh boy, are you two in trouble now ......


Betsy was the only moderator that DIDN't order a K3, so maybe I'll get lucky and she won't peek in here.....


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not too worried about it. The same exact thing happened when the K2s came out. I expect will be getting them right along with everyone else. There's a lot of orders for them to process.


Worried?? Nope, Annoyed and anxious? Yep! I'm sure we'll get it Friday, just the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> Worried?? Nope, Annoyed and anxious? Yep! I'm sure we'll get it Friday, just the anticipation is killing me!


But the anticipation is what makes Kindle watch so exciting! I have a feeling it will show up tomorrow and not Friday. It's still early in the day, we'll probably get our shipping notices later today.


----------



## Anne

Lizz said:


> Shipment #1: Shipping Soon These items are being prepared for shipment, and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed.
> 
> *sobs* OMG! Kindle Day really is coming! I just can't stand it!


Mine says Shipping Soon.These items are being prepared for shipment, and this portion of your cannot be canceled or changed too now. Finally


----------



## muggle

Yeah! Check out the link and official press release...

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/25/new-kindles-are-amazons-fastest-selling-yet-start-shipping-tod/


----------



## luvmy4brats

We already have several posts on this (it's kind of crazy here today) I'm going to sticky this one and delete any more that happen to pop up. I hope you understand. It's rather crazy in here today with all the shipping soon and now shipping notices. We're doing our best to keep it organized as best we can.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

I ordered mine on July 29th and I still have Not Yet Shipped.  I'm on the west coast in Washington state.

I sent my K2 back last week and have had to go all this time without a Kindle!  I hope hope hope mine ships today!
*Correction: I ordered mine on the 30th*


----------



## chele162

Has anyone that ordered on August 1st has their order changed to Shipping Soon? I'm assuming that folks that ordered on July 28 etc will get their status changed first. But I'm *hoping* that the August 1st crowd that was before the cutoff time will get good new today too!


----------



## stargazer0725

Love your moniker, IPlayWithSticks.  Lemme guess....drums.


----------



## Atunah

chele162 said:


> Has anyone that ordered on August 1st has their order changed to Shipping Soon? I'm assuming that folks that ordered on July 28 etc will get their status changed first. But I'm *hoping* that the August 1st crowd that was before the cutoff time will get good new today too!


I ordered on the 1st before the cutoff, nothing yet. I have seen some that ordered on the 2nd and they got notice. So I don't know what system they using. I sure hope I am with the rest of the first wave.


----------



## chilady1

IPlayWithSticks said:


> I ordered mine on July 29th and I still have Not Yet Shipped.  I'm on the west coast in Washington state.
> 
> I sent my K2 back last week and have had to go all this time without a Kindle!  I hope hope hope mine ships today!


CONGRATS on your first post IPlaywithSticks! Welcome to the Kindle Boards where you can see we are all very excited about our new Kindles.


----------



## chele162

Atunah said:


> I ordered on the 1st before the cutoff, nothing yet. I have seen some that ordered on the 2nd and they got notice. So I don't know what system they using. I sure hope I am with the rest of the first wave.


Well...it makes me feel better to be in the same boat with at least somebody! I hope that we'll hear something soon. This waiting is driving me crazy!


----------



## Gerund

I wouldn't get too wound up over the weird order of shipping (i.e: some 29ths and 1sts before all the 28ths are processed): Amazon has dozens of warehouses, and your Kindle will almost certainly ship from the warehouse closest to to you. (If you live in Washington, it would be just plain silly to ship your Kindle out of the Florida Keys if they have a depot in Seattle.) Different depots have different levels of staffing, different numbers of Kindles to process, different relationships with the shipping companies, different levels of technology, and so on, which is probably what's causing this discrepancy--but it doesn't necessarily mean you'll be waiting too long at the end.


----------



## Linjeakel

Well it's after 6.00pm here in the UK and my order still shows as 'not yet dispatched, we'll email you etc etc', so it's not going to be shipping today. So the best I can hope for is delivery on Friday as originally expected. I can live with that, but it's more than a little irritating that people who ordered after me have already had notice of their order being shipped. Apparently Amazon's 'orders will be processed on a first come first served basis' needs to be qualified with a 'but only if you're in (or ordering from) the US'.

This is the first time I've had the opportunity to be in on a pre-order without having to wait for international shipping and so receive mine days after everyone else - ordering direct from the .co.uk site means I could use my Prime one day shipping option and yet still it looks like I'll be disappointed, however temporarily.


----------



## Gerund

Linjeakel said:


> Well it's after 6.00pm here in the UK and my order still shows as 'not yet dispatched, we'll email you etc etc', so it's not going to be shipping today. So the best I can hope for is delivery on Friday as originally expected. I can live with that, but it's more than a little irritating that people who ordered after me have already had notice of their order being shipped. Apparently Amazon's 'orders will be processed on a first come first served basis' needs to be qualified with a 'but only if you're in (or ordering from) the US'.
> 
> This is the first time I've had the opportunity to be in on a pre-order without having to wait for international shipping and so receive mine days after everyone else - ordering direct from the .co.uk site means I could use my Prime one day shipping option and yet still it looks like I'll be disappointed, however temporarily.


Well, they may throw in a swing shift and dump a boatload of Kindles on the couriers in the morning, in which case you may well get it by end of business tomorrow...


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

stargazer0725 said:


> Love your moniker, IPlayWithSticks. Lemme guess....drums.


Actually, the "sticks" are knitting needles  However, drums are my instrument of choice when playing Guitar Hero! 



chilady1 said:


> CONGRATS on your first post IPlaywithSticks! Welcome to the Kindle Boards where you can see we are all very excited about our new Kindles.


Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking for sometime. All this excitement today finally pushed me to join in on the conversation


----------



## stargazer0725

Linjeakel said:


> Well it's after 6.00pm here in the UK and my order still shows as 'not yet dispatched, we'll email you etc etc', so it's not going to be shipping today. So the best I can hope for is delivery on Friday as originally expected.


Don't count yourself out of the game yet. On big releases like this I've had shipping notices come across in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sandpiper

I ordered the day of the cut-off -- confirmation e-mail timed at 8:*05* p.m. Pacific. That *:05* kills me!!!  I'm still "We'll notify you . . . ."


----------



## Dan

chele162 said:


> Has anyone that ordered on August 1st has their order changed to Shipping Soon? I'm assuming that folks that ordered on July 28 etc will get their status changed first. But I'm *hoping* that the August 1st crowd that was before the cutoff time will get good new today too!


I just checked and no I have the same message I have been seeing for weeks now. As you said hopefully today. Maybe they are changing status based on order dates?!! I was told by Kindle CS I am in the first wave so I'm ok with that but I do wish that message would change!!


----------



## BruceS

luvmy4brats said:


> You were SERIOUS about leaving me all alone with all these people?
> 
> What if they riot? I don't have a stick or a club or a cattle prod....


Don't worry.

If you can keep four children under control, we should be easy.


----------



## Linjeakel

Gerund said:


> Well, they may throw in a swing shift and dump a boatload of Kindles on the couriers in the morning, in which case you may well get it by end of business tomorrow...





stargazer0725 said:


> Don't count yourself out of the game yet. On big releases like this I've had shipping notices come across in the middle of the night.


LOL - It's a nice thought and who knows, it may happen. But I'm resigned now to not getting it till Friday at least. If a miracle happens, I'll be delighted and you'll likely be able to hear me squeeing from clear across the world! Thanks for the positive thinking!


----------



## crca56

shipping soon...blah, blah, email...blah..cannot be changed...at least i have the shipping soon


----------



## lindnet

FINALLY.....it changed to Shipping Soon!


----------



## Tom Diego

This doesn't seem quite right.  

I ordered two covers, one for me and one for my wife on 8/3.  I added Prime 1-day shipping for $3.99 each.  The order currently shows "Shipping soon" with a delivery date of 8/30.  I can't change the order.

After seeing a post in another thread about someone who just ordered a cover today and said that it will arrive on Friday along with his Kindle, I duplicated my order.  Sure enough, the order confirmation said that it would ship for free with Prime and would arrive on Friday, 8/27.  I canceled this order.

So I have to wait three more days and pay $7.98 shipping for the covers that I ordered on 8/3 but I could order them today and get them Friday for free.  I'm definitely going to ask for my $7.98 back from Amazon.


----------



## Monica of NY

I cannot tell you how much fun this kindle watch is for me!  I ordered my first kindle (K2) in April 2009, long after that kindle watch excitement.  You guys bring me joy!     -Oh yeah, still "Not Yet Shipped".


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tom Diego said:


> This doesn't seem quite right.
> 
> I ordered two covers, one for me and one for my wife on 8/3. I added Prime 1-day shipping for $3.99 each. The order currently shows "Shipping soon" with a delivery date of 8/30. I can't change the order.
> 
> After seeing a post in another thread about someone who just ordered a cover today and said that it will arrive on Friday along with his Kindle, I duplicated my order. Sure enough, the order confirmation said that it would ship for free with Prime and would arrive on Friday, 8/27. I canceled this order.
> 
> So I have to wait three more days and pay $7.98 shipping for the covers that I ordered on 8/3 but I could order them today and get them Friday for free. I'm definitely going to ask for my $7.98 back from Amazon.


I'd wait and see what happens... You very well my still get them earlier than what's stated right now. Just remember, they're processing lots and lots of orders and the systems may not be completely up to date.


----------



## akpak

Both my K3 WiFi Graphite orders now say Shipping Soon (one order on the 28th, one on the 29th). My black cover has shipped, but my red cover still says Not Yet Shipped.

Weird.

Psyched that the K3s may arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Sofie

Yes! My Kindle is on its way. It's in Indiana right now, heading to Illinois. I will get it tomorrow! 


Edit:  The e-mail came through at 9:40 a.m. central time.


----------



## chele162

DCSholtis said:


> I just checked and no I have the same message I have been seeing for weeks now. As you said hopefully today. Maybe they are changing status based on order dates?!! I was told by Kindle CS I am in the first wave so I'm ok with that but I do wish that message would change!!


I'm guessing that they're shipping by order dates. But who knows with Amazon. I'm just really hoping the mine ships today. I have Friday off work (it was already scheduled) and I hoped to be able to play with it then. Oh well if it doesn't though.


----------



## crisandria

Just went into the invoice for my K 3G and it said "not yet shipped" then I went back out and it now says "shipping soon"!  My red w/light cover has said shipping soon since this morning.


----------



## b_knits

Still nothing! And I paid for one day shipping. My red cover with light is "shipping soon/Aug 31 delivery" but the K3G is still the same.


----------



## tamborine

Mine still shows show as "shipping soon" even though I ordered at 10:30pm on 7/28.  

Oh well, off to work...maybe by time I get there it will be shipped (1-hour commute!).


----------



## dimples

Ordered Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 29th (5:11 AM EDT) for international shipping. No change yet, but I'm sure it won't be much longer.


----------



## 13893

IPlayWithSticks said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking for sometime. All this excitement today finally pushed me to join in on the conversation


Welcome to the boards! I'm pretty new too, and everyone is nice here.


----------



## Sofie

> Yes! My Kindle is on its way. It's in Indiana right now, heading to Illinois. I will get it tomorrow!
> 
> Edit: The e-mail came through at 9:40 a.m. central time.


Mine invoice shows it left Whitestown, Indiana and is in transit with delivery on August 26th


----------



## blefever

Amazon has hit my credit card for my 2 Kindles, but the web site still says "Not yet shipped". Is this happening to others?


----------



## Dan

chele162 said:


> I'm guessing that they're shipping by order dates. But who knows with Amazon. I'm just really hoping the mine ships today. I have Friday off work (it was already scheduled) and I hoped to be able to play with it then. Oh well if it doesn't though.


I'm retired so I have all the time in the world but Friday would be perfect to break up the boredom of a normal day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

blefever said:


> Amazon has hit my credit card for my 2 Kindles, but the web site still says "Not yet shipped". Is this happening to others?


Yes. I bet it will change to shipping soon..well, soon.  And then Shipped.


----------



## Ariadne

Hi everyone!
Happy kindlewatch to all of you from Germany! I am waiting for a k3 3g and while waiting for it to ship( status has been " shipping soon" for several hours now and I ordered on 7/29) I really enjoy sharing the waiting madness with all of you.
It is amazing that so many people from so many differen countries share the excitement and joy!
I am impressed- like always- what a friendly and wonderful place this board is.
Thanks so much to the moderators - you all do an amazing job. Even if Ann likes to live dangerously and luv is one of the worst(best)enablers out there... Fossil Sutter handbag anyone...

So it's wonderful here and I'm really looking forward to the first reviews and duscussions abiut our wonderful new toy.
And picking the new accessories will be so much fun!
Oberon sleeve or book style cover, Decalgirl or no skin...so many fun decisions- I already nabled myself there

Best wishes, fast shipping notices, nice and early UPS drivers to all of you!


----------



## Tip10

Sofie said:


> Yes! My Kindle is on its way. It's in Indiana right now, heading to Illinois. I will get it tomorrow!
> 
> Edit: The e-mail came through at 9:40 a.m. central time.


Okay perchance this begs some questions.

Amazon has a whole lot of stuff to ship out in a short period of time.
I'm assuming they would be doing something on the order of the old Pre-Sorted first class mail thingy where the charges would be reduced if everything were already sorted into some sort of order PRIOR to being shipped out.

You know UPS would be having absolute fits if Amazon were to helter-skelter dump thousands of single box shipments on them all at once scattered across the breadth of the US.

My guess is Amazon has been staging their shipping over the past week -- probably to the point of even palletizing shipments based upon UPS regional service centers and as soon as they verify all the pallets for a region or service center are ready to go UPS snags them and the shipping notices go out.

I note with interest that Sofie and I are both in Illinois and our shipping e-mails carry the exact same timestamp.

Wondering if Sofie and I got lucky because there weren't many orders out of our UPS Distribution Center?


----------



## CandyTX

You'd think I've eaten enough bandwidth today for them, that Amazon would ship mine out so I'll go away. 

Mine still says shipping soon, no changes, blah blah. I'm NOT going to freak out. NOT GOING TO FREAK OUT.

Graphite Wifi, ordered 7/29, prime 1 day.


----------



## Dan

blefever said:


> Amazon has hit my credit card for my 2 Kindles, but the web site still says "Not yet shipped". Is this happening to others?


I just looked online at my bank statement, no hit yet for my Kindle.


----------



## ayuryogini

Ariadne said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy kindlewatch to all of you from Germany! I am waiting for a k3 3g and while waiting for it to ship( status has been " shipping soon" for several hours now and I ordered on 7/29) I really enjoy sharing the waiting madness with all of you......
> So it's wonderful here and I'm really looking forward to the first reviews and duscussions abiut our wonderful new toy.
> And picking the new accessories will be so much fun!
> Oberon sleeve or book style cover, Decalgirl or no skin...so many fun decisions- I already nabled myself there


You certainly are in the right place!
I'm really excited for everyone, too, and can't wait to hear how everyone likes them.
I didn't order mine till 8/3, so am looking to enjoy it vicariously for a little bit.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Ordered:  Graphite Wi-Fi only K3 on July 29 using the free 2 day shipping.

My status still says "Shipping soon" with no notification that it has shipped.  BAH!!  I'm in Iowa and when I ordered my K1, it was shipped to me via UPS from Kentucky.  I wore a computer out that time clicking every five minutes on my tracking link once it shipped.    It's going to be a VERY long week-end if my K3 doesn't arrive on Friday.  My middle son is coming over for pizza tonight.... hope he'll understand that I'll be eating my pizza with my laptop on my lap.  Of course, with two day shipping, if mine doesn't ship today.... there won't be any tracking going on in hopes of a Friday delivery.  I've been SOOO counting on the "order now for release date delivery" to mean delivery on Friday the 27th.  Patience and waiting are not two of my favorite things.


----------



## Ariadne

Waiting with everyone here really is kind of fun... which is a compliment, because I am SO not a patient person...

@ayuryogini
I hope you don't have to live vicariously through the members of this board and get your kindle very soon, too!


----------



## GMUHistorian

chele162 said:


> I'm guessing that they're shipping by order dates. But who knows with Amazon. I'm just really hoping the mine ships today. I have Friday off work (it was already scheduled) and I hoped to be able to play with it then. Oh well if it doesn't though.


Right now I'm inclined to agree with those who posted last night and reported that some Amazon CS people were saying if you changed your shipping speed that would put you at the back of the line. So I don't think they're strictly shipping based on order dates. I ordered mine on July 29 and it still says "Not yet shipped. Well notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item."


----------



## lonestar

I've been watching some TV today.  Seems to be an increase in Kindle commercials... ?


----------



## CaroleC

I just got the "Your Amazon Order Has Shipped" e-mail!!!    

The delivery date will be the 27th, not tomorrow.

K3 (3G+WiFi), graphite, ordered 7/28 @ 7:30 PM Pacific time, changed to free 2-day shipping on 7/29, location New Orleans.

The tracking information provided on Amazon says,
August 25, 2010 10:47:17 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

So, it was sent over two hours ago but the web-page did not show that until just after I received the e-mail. Well, e-mails since they simultaneously sent the "Regarding your Recent Purchase" e-mail tellling me all about Kindles.


----------



## blanch

I think I broke my F5 button.... that must be the reason I'm not seeing a change on my order since it changed to "Shipping Soon  These items are being prepared for shipment, and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed."  

...Not that I'm checking every 30 seconds or anything....


----------



## BlueReader

Anybody seen someone with a July 30th order date with a status change regarding their Kindles?  I feel like I'm all alone here on my status not changing.


----------



## mpeg2

In NJ - ordered 7/29, 2 day ship.

Lunchtime - status said shipping soon.

2PM received "your order has shipped" email - with a delivery date of 8/27...

  Rich


----------



## Linjeakel

BlueReader said:


> Anybody seen someone with a July 30th order date with a status change regarding their Kindles? I feel like I'm all alone here on my status not changing.


I ordered early on 29th and there's still no change on mine either.


----------



## durphy

My order now says it's being processed for shipping.

Edit: Ooo! Amazon just pinged my credit card


----------



## identicaltriplets

I saw that!  Sure pray mine gets changed to "shipped" soon!


----------



## Lizz

OMG OMG OMG! I just got my shipment notice! I was looking at my wee fish in the tank and heard my email sound on the computer. After all those false alarms..........

OMG! Sorry, I'm just very excited. And this is my first Kindle watch! It's the most fun ever!


----------



## BlueReader

Linjeakel said:


> I ordered early on 29th and there's still no change on mine either.


Sorry to hear that, but makes me feel like I am not the anomoly, so thanks for that.


----------



## cskarev

Greetings from Bulgaria, guys. 
I am expecting my first Kindle and I'm very happy I'll soon get it. 

I pre-ordered mine on August 2nd and today I applied a gift certificate. The dispatch date changed to 26th of August with estimated delivery date 30th (free super saver delivery). I'm still hitting F5 for a SHIPPING SOON message but nothing .

It'll be great to have my very first Kindle!


----------



## Jasonmh

The charge for mine just hit my bank account, so I am expecting the shipped notice soon - yay!!!!
I ordered mine within the first few mins of the order links becoming active on the 28th and did one day shipping, so hopefully I will receive it thurs or fri.


----------



## davem2bits

Is the key here *Amazon Prime*? Are those with *Prime* membership being given priority and those without not getting their orders shipped until later?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hi guys.  I'm back.  Did I miss anything?    

Seriously. . .can I just say it's great to see so many former-lurkers joining in the conversation. . . . . .don't forget there's lots of other parts of the board to check out too. . . .once you've settled down with your new Kindle. . . . . .

Oh.  And I've not gotten an e-mail but it says shipping soon, I'm on the east coast and used 1 day shipping with prime.  K3W+G and cover, red, no light


----------



## luvmy4brats

davem2bits said:


> Is the key here *Amazon Prime*? Are those with *Prime* membership being given priority and those without not getting their orders shipped until later?


I don't think so. I have Amazon Prime and used 1-day shipping. I was also one of the first to order when the links went live. I think it's based on how quickly the distribution centers update the info.


----------



## Emmalita

> Is the key here Amazon Prime? Are those with Prime membership being given priority and those without not getting their orders shipped until later?


I've got prime and mine still says "shipping soon"


----------



## ColumbiaKat

I am so happy for folks who have gotten updated shipping info -- but is it wrong to also hate you a little?  I purchased my new Kindle (my first one ever!) at the very end of the "first wave" --- so while it's great to here that folks who ordered on 7/30 are now getting notices, I am soooooooooo jealous, and hoping that my order at 5pm on 8/1 (several hours before the cutoff) will also be shipped today!!!!  My birthday is Saturday, and I would be soooooooooooo happy to have my new Kindle delivered to my hot little hands by then!!!!


----------



## Anne Victory

Gerund said:


> You guys are fantastic.
> 
> I'd ordered on the 2nd, and I was afraid I'd be waiting an extra week to get my hands on it, but I did the "retry credit card" trick, and lookie here:
> Ordered in the early-morning hours of the 2nd of August. Wi-Fi in Graphite, courier to Canada.


I wanted to do the re-try credit card trick. It won't let me, though. That, or I'm looking in the wrong place. Suggestions?


----------



## Linjeakel

davem2bits said:


> Is the key here *Amazon Prime*? Are those with *Prime* membership being given priority and those without not getting their orders shipped until later?


Apparently not. I ordered on 29th with Prime one day shipping and nothing's happening yet for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Arkali said:


> I wanted to do the re-try credit card trick. It won't let me, though. That, or I'm looking in the wrong place. Suggestions?


If you already have Shipping Soon it won't let you make any changes.


----------



## Tom Diego

For those in the US who have received their shipping notice already, are any of the shipments coming from anywhere else than Lexington, KY?


----------



## intinst

davem2bits said:


> Is the key here *Amazon Prime*? Are those with *Prime* membership being given priority and those without not getting their orders shipped until later?





Emmalita said:


> I've got prime and mine still says "shipping soon"


I have Prime and did 1 day shipping and still have shipping soon posted.


----------



## MoyJoy

Prime, ordered Jul 30 from NYC, shipping soon & card charged.  (1 day shipping)

White ordered.  I've seen a lot of graphites shipped?  Any white ones been shipped?  

(I tried looking through this thread but it's massive!)


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

BlueReader said:


> Anybody seen someone with a July 30th order date with a status change regarding their Kindles? I feel like I'm all alone here on my status not changing.


I ordered July 31st and I've got nothing yet, no CC charge, and a status that still says "Not yet shipped
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time."

Like some other folk's comments, patience is not my strong suit...


----------



## Atunah

I don't even see anything about retry credit card on my order page. I have no change yet. 
I can't do the gift card apply as I have a large GC that will be used for books and I want it to charge to my Credit Card. 
I am also way to worried about touching my order for fear I will throw me back in line. 

So where is that credit card retry thingy?


----------



## Lizz

ColumbiaKat said:


> I am so happy for folks who have gotten updated shipping info -- but is it wrong to also hate you a little?


It is a very natural thing. Don't feel bad. You will love your Kindle. I'm sure. I hug mine all the time.

I know they shipped at least one white one. Mine is white


----------



## davem2bits

intinst said:


> I have Prime and did 1 day shipping and still have shipping soon posted.


At least you have shipping!! I still have 'Not yet Shipped'. Non-Prime account ordered 8:55AM July 29.


----------



## CaroleC

Addressing some of the questions on this page,

No, I don't have Amazon Prime and I chose the 2-day shipping.
Mine is being shipped out of Whitestown IN.

See below for more info. Someone else got their e-mail 3 hours before me and theirs is arriving from Whitestown IN tomorrow, but maybe they had 1-day shipping. I didn't.



CaroleC said:


> I just got the "Your Amazon Order Has Shipped" e-mail!!!
> 
> The delivery date will be the 27th, not tomorrow.
> 
> K3 (3G+WiFi), graphite, ordered 7/28 @ 7:30 PM Pacific time, changed to free 2-day shipping on 7/29, location New Orleans.
> 
> The tracking information provided on Amazon says,
> August 25, 2010 10:47:17 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> So, it was sent over two hours ago but the web-page did not show that until just after I received the e-mail. Well, e-mails since they simultaneously sent the "Regarding your Recent Purchase" e-mail tellling me all about Kindles.


----------



## geko29

Shipped at 10:47:17 AM, arriving tomorrow.  Graphite 3G and Orange lighted cover.  Ordered July 28th at 8:44PM CDT (they'd been available for 13 minutes when I got the confirmation email), Prime 2-day until 6am this morning, when I changed it to 1-day.  Seeing that they're coming from Indiana and I'm just outside Chicago, 2-day probably would have come tomorrow as well, but whatever.

This confirms that changing shipping speed (at least via the web) does NOT affect your place in line, as I did it ~20 minutes before "preparing for shipment" and about 5 hours before the box left the warehouse.


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

Has anyone received shipping notification from the Seattle (or is it Bellevue) distribution center?


----------



## davem2bits

IPlayWithSticks said:


> Has anyone received shipping notification from the Seattle (or is it Bellevue) distribution center?


Not sure you will. On K2 release all orders were shipped from Kentucky area.


----------



## lindnet

Atunah said:


> I don't even see anything about retry credit card on my order page. I have no change yet.
> I can't do the gift card apply as I have a large GC that will be used for books and I want it to charge to my Credit Card.
> I am also way to worried about touching my order for fear I will throw me back in line.
> 
> So where is that credit card retry thingy?


Atunah, now that mine has changed, I can't see where I did it. I THINK I clicked on "change payment method" and there was a link under the credit card I used that said Retry?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

davem2bits said:


> At least you have shipping!! I still have 'Not yet Shipped'. Non-Prime account ordered 8:55AM July 29.


Hey! I just wanted to remind everyone that Mercury is retrograde right now. That means disruption in communications. I'm just saying....


----------



## stevene9

I went to change my shipping from 2 day to overnight and it says I can't change the order because it is being prepared for shipping. I noticed my order for the cover had changed from Aug 31 (which it has been for weeks), to "we'll notify you when we're know more".


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

davem2bits said:


> Not sure you will. On K2 release all orders were shipped from Kentucky area.


Okay, thanks. I had received my K2 from Bellevue, Washington but that was just last month. I assumed they would also be shipping the K3's.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Just in case some of you newer members (BTW, welcome!!) have missed my saying this before.... once you get your shipping notice... be sure to do all you can to clear your schedule for your delivery date (and probably several days after that).  Get all household chores done.... have your meals all planned and taken care of.... and warn family and friends that they might not hear from you for a few days.  Once you get that Kindle in your hands.... the rest of the world just kind of fades away for a while.  I'm scheduling at least a couple of days to get my books sent to my K3 from Amazon.... and then I'll finally get to set up my collections and get my books sorted into them which will undoubtedly take me days.  I have a K1 so I've never had collections before... this is going to be fun!!


----------



## elbowglitter

Shipped!  Scheduled to arrive Friday, but UPS doesn't have detailed tracking yet.  And here I was hoping I'd get it a day early   Oh well, Friday is still a pretty good day to get it!


----------



## Dan

geko29 said:


> Shipped at 10:47:17 AM, arriving tomorrow. Graphite 3G and Orange lighted cover. Ordered July 28th at 8:44PM CDT (they'd been available for 13 minutes when I got the confirmation email), Prime 2-day until 6am this morning, when I changed it to 1-day. Seeing that they're coming from Indiana and I'm just outside Chicago, 2-day probably would have come tomorrow as well, but whatever.
> 
> This confirms that changing shipping speed (at least via the web) does NOT affect your place in line, as I did it ~20 minutes before "preparing for shipment" and about 5 hours before the box left the warehouse.


I had been seeing the "we'll email you message" until I just went in and switched to 1-Day prime. I'm now getting a delivery estimate of the 27th. If I had not done that I probably would have had to wait until Monday.


----------



## PraiseGod13

elbowglitter said:


> Shipped! Scheduled to arrive Friday, but UPS doesn't have detailed tracking yet. And here I was hoping I'd get it a day early  Oh well, Friday is still a pretty good day to get it!


What did you order, and when?? There may be hope for a Friday delivery for me yet!


----------



## 13893

I ordered the 28th, 2-day delivery. 

Just got my email. It has shipped! UPS doesn't have the tracking number in its system yet, but Amazon's page says it should arrive the 27th.

woot woot woopitty woot


----------



## akpak

Wisteria Clematis said:


> That means disruption in communications.


"That can mean only one thing... Invasion."


----------



## sequin

Two Kindles ordered in July, both graphite, one 3g/wifi (7/2 and one wifi only (7/29), both ordered with Prime 1 day shipping. Both currently show Shipping Soon. 

Later on, I received some advice here that maybe I should get 3g instead of the wifi only, so on 8/20, I ordered another graphite 3g. I just went into that order and did the "retry credit card" trick and now it says "Delivery estimate August 30, 1010". That really surprises me because at the time I ordered this third Kindle, I think the delivery time on the Amazon kindle page was Sep 4 or so. Seems like the later orders perhaps will have delivery sooner than initially thought.

Wouldn't it be something if my 8/20 order shows up before my 7/28 (within 45 minutes of release) order!


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

This might be old news but even selecting "Change Shipping Speed" and just confirming your previously selected speed gets you an update of estimated delivery date.

That being said, it now tells me August 27th is the estimated delivery date but "Not Yet Shipped"

Oh well....


----------



## intinst

akpak said:


> "That can mean only one thing... Invasion."


The aliens better not mess up my K3 delivery!


----------



## Tom Diego

davem2bits said:


> Not sure you will. On K2 release all orders were shipped from Kentucky area.


Some people are reporting that theirs are being shipped from Whitestown, IN.

I would like to encourage people that receive their shipping notice to let everyone where their Kindles are being shipped from, and if you'd like, your destination city.


----------



## Wannabe

Mine shipped!!!

Status:  In transit  
Ship Carrier: UPS 
Tracking ID: 
Latest Event:  Whitestown IN
Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 25, 2010 10:47:17 AM  

Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010


----------



## ScottB

I ordered on 22/08 and I did the re-try credit card trick and it now says my delivery date is the 31/08. How is that even possible?


----------



## Atunah

The retry credit card didn't work for me, at least not yet. Still in not yet ship . Ordered Aug 1st first wave.


----------



## Anne Victory

Mine's been preparing for shipping all day.  I'm tempted to gnaw on my fingernails.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Dan said:


> I had been seeing the "we'll email you message" until I just went in and switched to 1-Day prime. I'm now getting a delivery estimate of the 27th. If I had not done that I probably would have had to wait until Monday.


That's what I'm afraid of.... with no 1 day prime I'm thinking I'll be waiting until Monday even though I ordered just after midnight early on the 29th.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Arkali said:


> Mine's been preparing for shipping all day. I'm tempted to gnaw on my fingernails.


You have fingernails left?? LOL!


----------



## Kathy

Arkali said:


> Mine's been preparing for shipping all day. I'm tempted to gnaw on my fingernails.


Mine too. I'm going crazy. No date, no email, nothing!!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

intinst said:


> The aliens better not mess up my K3 delivery!


The timing is too much of a coincidence - say they're coming in peace, but really they're here to steal our K3s!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

After applying the $5 gift card to my Kindle, it showed a delivery date of 8/27 but the Kindle I ordered for my husband was already completely paid for by a gift card and wasn't showing a delivery date so I changed the shipping from 1 day to 2 day then back to 1 day and his delivery date is now also on 8/27!  We are both so excited about our new Kindles.


----------



## gdae23

My 3G graphite (ordered July 28, very late in the evening, and no expedited shipping requested) and blue Amazon cover (ordered 8/1) both show shipping soon. I thought I was being patient and not getting overexcited the last few days. But after seeing all the posts here, I just went and refreshed the Amazon page right before posting this message just in case something updated in the last 5 minutes! (No luck there though.  )


----------



## elbowglitter

I ordered the 3G Graphite on the 28th, Prime 2-day shipping, scheduled to arrive (from Indiana to Maryland) on Friday the 27th.  So excited!


----------



## Kat27

I ordered on July 26th (it still said Kindle 2), and Amazon automatically switched my order to be a K3.  Mine says "Shipping Soon" now.


----------



## chele162

Argh! I've tried the gift card trick and the shipping trick and still nothing! I just wish mine would ship already. I'm so impatient!!


----------



## Kindlechick

Wow, I'm shocked!  I ordered a graphite, 3g K3, and just for fun I clicked my account to change shipping speed (but did not really change it).  I got the following message: "Not Yet Shipped:
1 item - delivery estimate: August 27, 2010"  Could that be right since I ordered it so late?!!  If it is, COOL!!  

You guys have gotten me all "kindled" up!!


----------



## stanghla

yeah!!! My graphite just shipped.....sooooo excited....wonder how long to get to Canada though


----------



## ScottB

Kindlechick said:


> Wow, I'm shocked! I ordered a graphite, 3g K3, and just for fun I clicked my account to change shipping speed (but did not really change it). I got the following message: "Not Yet Shipped:
> 1 item - delivery estimate: August 27, 2010" Could that be right since I ordered it so late?!! If it is, COOL!!
> 
> You guys have gotten me all "kindled" up!!


When did you order it? I ordered mine 22/08 and the estimate is 31/08


----------



## Cyndi

Rats! Mine still says shipping soon, but the right side of the page changed to:
This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed.
eeeh!!!! a change!!!!!
I don't think I've been this excited about a present since I was 4 and got a stuffed monkey from Santa...just sayin.


----------



## Kathy

Kindlechick said:


> Wow, I'm shocked! I ordered a graphite, 3g K3, and just for fun I clicked my account to change shipping speed (but did not really change it). I got the following message: "Not Yet Shipped:
> 1 item - delivery estimate: August 27, 2010" Could that be right since I ordered it so late?!! If it is, COOL!!
> 
> You guys have gotten me all "kindled" up!!


Why is it letting some people make a change and not others? I don't understand. I bought a gift card and went to apply it and it wouldn't let me. The option wasn't there. It does say Shipping Soon and that I can't make a change. Maybe it is already on the delivery truck and that's why. At least thinking that gives me comfort.


----------



## Kindlechick

Sorry, I forgot to say that I ordered August 7th with 1-day shipping.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> Why is it letting some people make a change and not others? I don't understand. I bought a gift card and went to apply it and it wouldn't let me. The option wasn't there. It does say Shipping Soon and that I can't make a change. Maybe it is already on the delivery truck and that's why. At least thinking that gives me comfort.


Kathy, if it says Shipping Soon you can't make changes. The people who are making changes are the ones who haven't gotten to the Shipping Soon stage.

That's a good thing.


----------



## ScottB

I ordered on 22nd August and my delivery estimate is 31st August, is this accurate?


----------



## mmzcreates

ScottB said:


> When did you order it? I ordered mine 22/08 and the estimate is 31/08


I ordered my 08/11 and another on 08/12. I changed the shipping from two-day to one-day and now I have a delivery date of 08/27 for both. Both of them have not enter shipping status yet. I'm not trying to get too excited just in case.


----------



## intinst

I got an email from Amazon! 

"We no longer send confirmation emails for Personal Document Service (via Whispernet)."

That was a let down.


----------



## RamTheHammer

I just got my shipping soon message. I ordered the K3 WiFi with Prime 1-day shipping on July 30th at 7:21AM. I am in Southern Cal.


----------



## Kindlechick

luvmy4brats said:


> Kathy, if it says Shipping Soon you can't make changes. The people who are making changes are the ones who haven't gotten to the Shipping Soon stage.
> 
> That's a good thing.


Yes, mine is 1-day shipping with a delivery estimate of the 27th, so it most likely will not even be shipped until tomorrow.


----------



## malligator

Linjeakel said:


> The timing is too much of a coincidence - say they're coming in peace, but really they're here to steal our K3s!


There are two things you can never ever trust: aliens and a monkey wearing a fez.


----------



## Emmalita

Earlier today I said I went from irritated to happy because my status was "Shipping Soon".  Now that it's the afternoon and it still says "shipping soon", I'm very anxious.  This Kindle watch thing is an emotional roller coaster!


----------



## MeganW

Update: My sister's graphite Wifi/3G, ordered on July 29th with one-day delivery, just changed to Shipping Soon (which is where mine & my mom's are, ordered on July 28th w/one-day delivery).  No delivery dates yet, but I'm sure they're on their way!


----------



## wonbyone

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a bit down the page, where it says "Ergonomic Design"
> 
> I think I must switch to 1 day shipping. . . . surely I can afford $3.99. . . . . .


I just got Amazon email with shipping notice, UPS tracking number, estimated delivery 27th. This was ordered on the 29th. 
God is good.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Kathy, if it says Shipping Soon you can't make changes. The people who are making changes are the ones who haven't gotten to the Shipping Soon stage.
> 
> That's a good thing.


Thank you. I'm getting so excited. If I get it tomorrow, I'll have to be sick Friday. I'm off next Monday and Tuesday so I'll have a lot of play time. My husband is out of town and Monday is my birthday. It will be just the two of us. (K3 & Myself) I plan to do nothing but relax.


----------



## chele162

No offense but it's kind of annoying that I ordered on August 1st and still don't have a delivery estimate. And people that ordered weeks after do. Grrr.   I've very confused. I really hope I get good news soon.


----------



## Sofie

> Oh. And I've not gotten an e-mail but it says shipping soon, I'm on the east coast and used 1 day shipping with prime. K3W+G and cover, red, no light


That's because you cried "Wolf" so many times..


----------



## vermontcathy

Kindlechick said:


> Yes, mine is 1-day shipping with a delivery estimate of the 27th, so it most likely will not even be shipped until tomorrow.


That really isn't fair if they ship out the 2-days today and the 1-days not til tomorrow. Some people with 2-day shipping will get it tomorrow because they happen to be so close to the warehouse, but us people who paid extra for overnight won't get it til Friday??

Maybe the 1-days will still go out today...

BUT, has anyone with 1-day shipping had theirs ship? (sorry, I didn't comb this whole thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone with 1-day shipping get shipped.)


----------



## stargazer0725

The excitement is very contageous, apparently.  We've just set a new record for the most users online:  1143


----------



## Kat27

luvmy4brats said:


> Kathy, if it says Shipping Soon you can't make changes. The people who are making changes are the ones who haven't gotten to the Shipping Soon stage.
> 
> That's a good thing.


I have tried a bunch of times over the last couple of weeks to upgrade to one day shipping, but when I clicked to change shipping speed, no choices appeared. It would let me change the shipping speed for the cover though. I wish I had picked one day to begin with!


----------



## geko29

vermontcathy said:


> BUT, has anyone with 1-day shipping had theirs ship? (sorry, I didn't comb this whole thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone with 1-day shipping get shipped.)


Mine shipped out at 10:47 AM with 1-day shipping for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## MoyJoy

Any white Kindle's ship yet?  I've only seen Graphites so far.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

chele162 said:


> No offense but it's kind of annoying that I ordered on August 1st and still don't have a delivery estimate. And people that ordered weeks after do. Grrr.  I've very confused. I really hope I get good news soon.


Don't feel bad, several of us ordered on the 28th and haven't ship yet! I ordered about a half hour after they went on sale and have been stuck at "shipping soon" all day.

It's making me nuts!


----------



## LaRita

vermontcathy said:


> BUT, has anyone with 1-day shipping had theirs ship? (sorry, I didn't comb this whole thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone with 1-day shipping get shipped.)


I ordered on the 29th w/1-day shipping. My order page says the cover has shipped, but my graphite 3G is still in "Shipping Soon" status.


----------



## Anne Victory

vermontcathy said:


> That really isn't fair if they ship out the 2-days today and the 1-days not til tomorrow. Some people with 2-day shipping will get it tomorrow because they happen to be so close to the warehouse, but us people who paid extra for overnight won't get it til Friday??
> 
> Maybe the 1-days will still go out today...
> 
> BUT, has anyone with 1-day shipping had theirs ship? (sorry, I didn't comb this whole thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone with 1-day shipping get shipped.)


One-day person here. It's been stuck on "shipping soon" since this morning. *sigh*


----------



## Sofie

> Any white Kindle's ship yet? I've only seen Graphites so far.


Yes, mine is white.



> BUT, has anyone with 1-day shipping had theirs ship? (sorry, I didn't comb this whole thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone with 1-day shipping get shipped.)


Mine shipped this morning at 7:00 central time from Whitestown, Indiana and is in transit with delivery tomorrow...I'm in west central Illinois.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've used my credit card to buy a gift certificate for the cost of my K3 and applied that to the order. It hasn't changed the status yet - it still not even at 'shipping soon' despite ordering on 29th but at least once they start processing it they can miss out the c/card stage and just send the thing already. Desperate or what?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Sofie said:


> Mine shipped this morning at 7:00 central time from Whitestown, Indiana and is in transit with delivery tomorrow...I'm in west central Illinois.


West central Illinois is not all that far from central Iowa.... I should have offered to drive to west central Illinois and pick mine up there.... especially if I end up having to wait until Monday for mine. Hmmm... Thursday vs Monday..... I would think it could have gone from Whitestown, IN to central Iowa in two days. Friday delivery would be so fine! I will not give up hope yet......


----------



## Gerund

Hah, that'll be the day.

UPS truck driving up the highway. A car pulls alongside. The driver rolls down the window.

GIMMIE MY KINDLE AND NOBODY GETS HURT


----------



## kingka

so I called customer service.

the lady told me they would ship on the 27th. I mentioned about the 25th ship date. and she was like. that's impossible, we haven't even received any kindles yet. and that they are completely sold out. and that if my order gets moved to the next batch (sept17th) I will be notified by email in the next couple of days.... 

is this because I used amazon.com and not amazon.ca?? this is bs. people who have ordered after the 31st are claiming to have their orders shipped. I dunno whats going on.

and is this 25th shipping date just amazon bs hype to generate more sales? or what....


----------



## Neo

OK, getting a bit worried here: ordered on 30 July with one day shipping and it still says "not yet shipped"


----------



## kingka

she mentioned my order possibly getting pushed back since there is no shipping info on the kindle... yea.. so you guys who are stuck with the....:

"Not yet shipped
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time"

.... consider yourself nooked.


----------



## chilady1

Gerund said:


> Hah, that'll be the day.
> 
> UPS truck driving up the highway. A car pulls alongside. The driver rolls down the window.
> 
> GIMMIE MY KINDLE AND NOBODY GETS HURT


I have such an image in my head right now along with the top story in the news tomorrow across the country started off saying, "Today, there was a rash of UPS drivers held up as people anticipated the delivery of their Kindles" UPS is suing Jeff Bezos for creating this nationwide panic!


----------



## Dan

Gerund said:


> Hah, that'll be the day.
> 
> UPS truck driving up the highway. A car pulls alongside. The driver rolls down the window.
> 
> GIMMIE MY KINDLE AND NOBODY GETS HURT


Ahnold as the Terminator: Gimme my Kindle or Hasta Va Vista Baby.


----------



## kingka

I'm almost certain the 25th ship date announcement was just another marketing ploy. generate more buzz, get yourself on gizmodo/engadget/the interwebz some more.

I actually believe the lady when she said that they don't even have the kindles in to be shipped. and what they will do to remedy that, if they say its shipped on the 25th, they simply bump everyone up to one shipping so it arrives someone on time.


----------



## CoolMom1960

I also ordered on the 28th and still have Shipping Soon.

Also - Whitestown is a tiny town pop. aprox 500 in Indiana.  Why would things be shipped from there?


----------



## bazinga!

OK my first post here and some thoughts:

FIRST - My order has been saying "Shipping Soon" all day. Sitting here in Massachusetts and dying to get this thing by the weekend! (Two day shipping, Kindle Graphite, WIFI only, ordered July 29)

SECOND - The moderators might want to look at this "stuck" thread - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33390.0.html Given that people are reporting they will get their Kindle tomorrow, you might want to open it tomorrow!

THIRD - This Amazon Kindle business model is pretty interesting. Think about the sales of new books spiking in the next few weeks with all these new Kindle owners. I will be a first time Kindle owner and it is all due to the fact that the price point came down to a reasonable $139. Amazon will get all my book orders from now on. Goodbye Borders and Barnes and Noble!

FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....

Comments?


----------



## showtimecircus

just wondered if anyone else was getting later dates. I orderer the kindle on 29th july and have got a delivery estimate of 31st august-1st September using expedited delivery.

any similar goings on for anyone else?


----------



## meglet

kingka said:


> I'm almost certain the 25th ship date announcement was just another marketing ploy. generate more buzz, get yourself on gizmodo/engadget/the interwebz some more.
> 
> I actually believe the lady when she said that they don't even have the kindles in to be shipped. and what they will do to remedy that, if they say its shipped on the 25th, they simply bump everyone up to one shipping so it arrives someone on time.


Actually, according to this Press Release from Amazon, Kindles are truly starting to ship today, 2 days earlier than planned. So apparently CS is (once again) out of the loop.

My K3 Graphite 3G+WiFi is still in "Shipping Soon" status. I ordered within the 1st hour of availability with 1-day shipping.


----------



## Tip10

vermontcathy said:


> BUT, has anyone with 1-day shipping had theirs ship? (sorry, I didn't comb this whole thread, but I don't recall seeing anyone with 1-day shipping get shipped.)


Cathy mine was about the first I saw with shipping confirmation and it was ordered the 29th with 2 day shipping.... Go figure.


----------



## Wheezie

I ordered a white one the night they first went on sale. This morning (ET) my order changed to "shipping soon" then about an hour later changed back to the regular notice with no date, etc..
I just called AZ CS and the rep. said that NO Kindles of either color were even in stock yet. You know how CS goes, YMMV.


----------



## chilady1

bazinga! said:


> OK my first post here and some thoughts:
> 
> FIRST - My order has been saying "Shipping Soon" all day. Sitting here in Massachusetts and dying to get this thing by the weekend! (Two day shipping, Kindle Graphite, WIFI only, ordered July 29)
> 
> SECOND - The moderators might want to look at this "stuck" thread - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33390.0.html Given that people are reporting they will get their Kindle tomorrow, you might want to open it tomorrow!
> 
> THIRD - This Amazon Kindle business model is pretty interesting. Think about the sales of new books spiking in the next few weeks with all these new Kindle owners. I will be a first time Kindle owner and it is all due to the fact that the price point came down to a reasonable $139. Amazon will get all my book orders from now on. Goodbye Borders and Barnes and Noble!
> 
> FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....
> 
> Comments?


CONGRATS on your first post. We have a lot of first time posters today. Exciting!


----------



## chele162

Neo said:


> OK, getting a bit worried here: ordered on 30 July with one day shipping and it still says "not yet shipped"


Me too! Actually I ordered on the August 1st. I've read on here that people ordered in the middle of the month and theirs have an estimated date of Friday. Why hasn't ours shipped?! Grr.


----------



## Julia

I'm one of those that switched from the two day to one day prime shipping and still I have "not yet shipped" instead of "shipping soon"  I do have the delivery estimate of the 27th but now I'm worried that it's just some automated update that doesn't mean anything and nothing is going to happen with my order till after the weekend.   

Anyone else that did this gone into the "shipping soon" status?


----------



## Muddypawz

bazinga! said:


> OK my first post here and some thoughts:
> 
> FIRST - My order has been saying "Shipping Soon" all day. Sitting here in Massachusetts and dying to get this thing by the weekend! (Two day shipping, Kindle Graphite, WIFI only, ordered July 29)
> 
> SECOND - The moderators might want to look at this "stuck" thread - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33390.0.html Given that people are reporting they will get their Kindle tomorrow, you might want to open it tomorrow!
> 
> THIRD - This Amazon Kindle business model is pretty interesting. Think about the sales of new books spiking in the next few weeks with all these new Kindle owners. I will be a first time Kindle owner and it is all due to the fact that the price point came down to a reasonable $139. Amazon will get all my book orders from now on. Goodbye Borders and Barnes and Noble!
> 
> FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....
> 
> Comments?


Most of the items that I buy are available for Prime shipping. Prime membership has been well worth it for me.

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats

kingka said:


> I'm almost certain the 25th ship date announcement was just another marketing ploy. generate more buzz, get yourself on gizmodo/engadget/the interwebz some more.
> 
> I actually believe the lady when she said that they don't even have the kindles in to be shipped. and what they will do to remedy that, if they say its shipped on the 25th, they simply bump everyone up to one shipping so it arrives someone on time.


Well they don't have any stock, but the people that have pre-ordered them mare starting to get shipping notices. It's not a marketing ploy.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Gerund said:


> Hah, that'll be the day.
> 
> UPS truck driving up the highway. A car pulls alongside. The driver rolls down the window.
> 
> GIMMIE MY KINDLE AND NOBODY GETS HURT


I was thinking more along the line of: Set up a coffee/latte/cinnamon rolls/doughnuts stand in west central Illinois with a sign, "Free breakfast for UPS drivers delivering Kindles to KindleBoarders". Everything would be packaged "to go"... preferably a drive-thru so that those drivers aren't slowed down. And then..... if my K3 just happened to be on one of those trucks, I could get them home to their supper even earlier by saving them the drive to central Iowa and picking up my K3 myself.


----------



## Neo

chele162 said:


> Me too! Actually I ordered on the August 1st. I've read on here that people ordered in the middle of the month and theirs have an estimated date of Friday. Why hasn't ours shipped?! Grr.


At least we are not alone! I keep reminding myself that the exact same thing happened to me when K2 first shipped. That night I went to bed totally depressed. Next morning, I had received the "shipped" e-mail with ups tracking number and all during the night and got my K2 the same day!

So I'm trying to hang in there, but it would sure be nice to see some kind of change on the order page 

We have to be strong!!!!!!


----------



## izzy

You guys make me giggle. We are all having major kindle fever.
Though i will be waiting a while because i won't get my kindle for a while didn't order until august 8th. I think i will have a very long wait ahead of me.


----------



## vermontcathy

It looks like everyone who has had it ship, have it coming from Whitestown IN? Anyone (in the U.S.) have it coming from somewhere else? I wonder if they will all come from IN, or if there will be multiple distribution sites and IN is the only one that has send out shipping notices yet. It would be logical, to ease the shipping burden, to have them shipping from more than one site.

Well... it is after 4pm here in the east. UPS's overnight delivery has a cut-off of 5:30pm if you want to drop off a package. If they are shipping from IN, does that mean I shouldn't worry until 6:30pm?

I'm really going to be bummed if it doesn't ship til tomorrow. I picked 1-day delivery, so it would still get here by release day, but still, some people who picked 2-day would have gotten it the day before. At the very least, I assume if this happens, Amazon will refund my $8 extra shipping ($3.99 for kindle and cover).


----------



## Anne Victory

Julia said:


> I'm one of those that switched from the two day to one day prime shipping and still I have "not yet shipped" instead of "shipping soon" I do have the delivery estimate of the 27th but now I'm worried that it's just some automated update that doesn't mean anything and nothing is going to happen with my order till after the weekend.
> 
> Anyone else that did this gone into the "shipping soon" status?


Me. I changed my shipping speed two days ago. Mine says "Shipping Soon!", but then, it's been saying that all day. *sigh*


----------



## geko29

CoolMom1960 said:


> Also - Whitestown is a tiny town pop. aprox 500 in Indiana. Why would things be shipped from there?


Real estate is generally cheaper in small towns, and major distribution centers need a lot of it. The Amazon warehouse there is over 600,000 square feet. Plus, it's very close to air and rail (20 miles from Indianapolis), so shipping is easy.

Plus the city, county and state gave them HUGE tax breaks to put the DC there.


----------



## Jean

Mine has shipped! Will arrive in San Diego via USPS from IN on Friday the 27th.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

bazinga! said:


> FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....
> 
> Comments?


You can order much more than just books at Amazon. Groceries.... Christmas presents...  And you can add four other people to use Prime.


----------



## Shetlander

FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime..... [/quote]

Back when the K1 was released, I contemplated that I might no longer benefit from Prime. However, I continue to buy enough from Amazon that it works great for me even my physical book purchases are way, way down. I make a point to look for and buy items that qualify for Prime. If an item doesn't, it has to be enough of a deal and/or dearly wanted before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Anne Victory

KimberlyinMN said:


> You can order much more than just books at Amazon. Groceries.... Christmas presents...  *And you can add four other people to use Prime.*


REEEAAAALLLYYY? I'ma have to do that.


----------



## Sofie

> I was thinking more along the line of: Set up a coffee/latte/cinnamon rolls/doughnuts stand in west central Illinois with a sign, "Free breakfast for UPS drivers delivering Kindles to KindleBoarders". Everything would be packaged "to go"... preferably a drive-thru so that those drivers aren't slowed down. And then..... if my K3 just happened to be on one of those trucks, I could get them home to their supper even earlier by saving them the drive to central Iowa and picking up my K3 myself.


Good Idea! There is a rest area at Hamel, Illinois on I-55 and one just before Farmersville, Illinois on I-55. Both are on the way to Iowa and would be a good place to set up your stand.


----------



## geko29

Julia said:


> I'm one of those that switched from the two day to one day prime shipping and still I have "not yet shipped" instead of "shipping soon" I do have the delivery estimate of the 27th but now I'm worried that it's just some automated update that doesn't mean anything and nothing is going to happen with my order till after the weekend.
> 
> Anyone else that did this gone into the "shipping soon" status?


Yup, I did it this morning at around 6am, and mine shipped at 10:47AM. I didn't get the email until 12:58PM, however.


----------



## luvmy4brats

vermontcathy said:


> It looks like everyone who has had it ship, have it coming from Whitestown IN? Anyone (in the U.S.) have it coming from somewhere else? I wonder if they will all come from IN, or if there will be multiple distribution sites and IN is the only one that has send out shipping notices yet. It would be logical, to ease the shipping burden, to have them shipping from more than one site.
> 
> Well... it is after 4pm here in the east. UPS's overnight delivery has a cut-off of 5:30pm if you want to drop off a package. If they are shipping from IN, does that mean I shouldn't worry until 6:30pm?
> 
> I'm really going to be bummed if it doesn't ship til tomorrow. I picked 1-day delivery, so it would still get here by release day, but still, some people who picked 2-day would have gotten it the day before. At the very least, I assume if this happens, Amazon will refund my $8 extra shipping ($3.99 for kindle and cover).


Again, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Sometimes, you don't get notice that it's shipped until after it ships. They're shipping these by the truckload and trying to get them all processed.I still think that if it's gone into Shipping Soon and you have one day shipping you'll most likely get it tomorrow.


----------



## MoyJoy

kingka said:


> I'm almost certain the 25th ship date announcement was just another marketing ploy. generate more buzz, get yourself on gizmodo/engadget/the interwebz some more.


I doubt this is the case. People are getting UPS shipping confirmations. Additionally, early ads said "release date delivery". It would make sense that they'd start shipping today to fulfill this. Some people just happened to have chosen overnight delivery. It's nothing for Amazon to just have them ship today as well and be recieved tomorrow. They're only printing preprinted labels and smacking them on boxes.



> FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....


I LOVE Prime!  I buy tons of stuff on Amazon besides books. A lot of regular every day things are available on Amazon and with free shipping it's easier to just order them and have them delivered. Oh, my fav Prime story... I had to get a gift for a surprise baby shower for a coworker the following day and I had forgotten about it completely. It was snowing and damn near impossible for me to run to the store to get someting. Amazon Prime to the rescue. Gift came next day wrapped for $4 shipping.


----------



## PraiseGod13

kingka said:


> I'm almost certain the 25th ship date announcement was just another marketing ploy. generate more buzz, get yourself on gizmodo/engadget/the interwebz some more.
> 
> I actually believe the lady when she said that they don't even have the kindles in to be shipped. and what they will do to remedy that, if they say its shipped on the 25th, they simply bump everyone up to one shipping so it arrives someone on time.


Sorry... not a marketing ploy.... Amazon has more integrity than that and there are tens of thousands of us with years and years of experience with Amazon who can confirm that. Plus, when you get notification that a UPS facility has received your package for them to ship.... it's a verifiable fact and not part of a ruse.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Arkali said:


> REEEAAAALLLYYY? I'ma have to do that.


Yep! I invited my brother and my mom so far.


----------



## crisandria

My cover now has a tracking number and delivery for tomorrow. But the Kindle is still only showing Shipping Soon, although they have charged my CC.


----------



## RobertK

July 29th order. 1-Day. and west coast. I'm listed as shipping soon but no date. Cover is shipping soon, 1 day, with estimated date of the 30th. Humbug.


----------



## vermontcathy

Oh, and to the person who asked about Amazon Prime, lots of us got a free trial of Prime, or got a free year of Prime with a special they were having for people with .edu email addresses (it was meant for students, but faculty and staff, anyone with .edu. could get it). Just so you realize we didn't ALL shell out the $79 for Prime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> I still think that if it's gone into Shipping Soon and you have one day shipping you'll most likely get it tomorrow.


Well, now that thought puts the heart crosswise in me: I won't be home most of tomorrow. . . .but I will be home all day Friday. . . . . .


----------



## MoyJoy

vermontcathy said:


> Well... it is after 4pm here in the east. UPS's overnight delivery has a cut-off of 5:30pm if you want to drop off a package. If they are shipping from IN, does that mean I shouldn't worry until 6:30pm?


Nah, I've had stuff overnighted from Amazon as late as 10pm and it's gotten to me the following day. (I ordered by the cutoff, Scanned into UPS at 10pm) There was a special on MSNBC once about FedEX... you guys should look for it to keep you busy during the wait. It's crazy how efficient they are and how packages can get from one place to your door sometimes in less than 24 hours.


----------



## LaRita

geko29 said:


> Plus, it's very close to air and rail (20 miles from Indianapolis), so shipping is easy.


So, If I left now, I could get to Whitestown by about 7 pm to pick it up and save UPS the trouble!


----------



## vermontcathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, now that thought puts the heart crosswise in me: I won't be home most of tomorrow. . . .but I will be home all day Friday. . . . . .


It seems like they do leave it without a signature, though. So unless you're worried about it being stolen from your door, it's not like it would be a BAD thing for it to come early, right?


----------



## Julia

geko29 said:


> Yup, I did it this morning at around 6am, and mine shipped at 10:47AM. I didn't get the email until 12:58PM, however.


I did mine around 8 am pacific time. Hopefully I'll get a shipping update tonight or at the latest tomorrow. I'll have to have it by tomorrow evening if they really plan to get it to me by the 27th.

To the person that asked about Prime and why some of us have it...I'm just on a free trial.  I've had a trial before too, you can do them once a year. I do know they were offering it free to students so that might account for a few too.


----------



## PraiseGod13

LaRita said:


> So, If I left now, I could get to Whitestown by about 7 pm to pick it up and save UPS the trouble!


Hey... we're not thinking of ourselves... we're only doing our part to help UPS which is undoubtedly buried with Kindles to deliver.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Muddypawz said:


> Most of the items that I buy are available for Prime shipping. Prime membership has been well worth it for me.
> 
> Melissa


I have been a Prime member for years now. I order so much stuff from amazon that it is well worth it for me....even grocery items. When I search for stuff, I filter the search to only look for Prime eligible items. I hardly ever go to a real store anymore except for the grocery store. Why should I when almost anything I want can be delivered right to my house?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

vermontcathy said:


> It seems like they do leave it without a signature, though. So unless you're worried about it being stolen from your door, it's not like it would be a BAD thing for it to come early, right?


No, I'm not worried about theft. . . just that I'd _really_ like to be here when it comes. . . . . .but earlier is better than later I guess.

I'm not going to change my counter.


----------



## pjm

Does anybody have an idea of how many were sold and will be delivered within the next couple of days?


----------



## Julia

I've never really needed prime, it's just perk when they offer the free trial. All the stuff I order from Amazon is free super saver shipping and I've never needed anything quicker and free is good.


----------



## jd78

bazinga! said:


> FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....
> 
> Comments?


I've had Prime several times and all due to free trials. Currently, I have Prime due to the free 1 YEAR trial for college students. I like Amazon, but I don't shop exclusively with Amazon so paying for Prime would not be worth it to me, but as long as it's free, why not?

As for my status... I ordered 8/1 (before the supposed deadline) with 1 day delivery and mine still showed Not Yet Shipped with an estimated delivery of 8/27. I'll be working from home the rest of the week, so I don't have to worry about missing the delivery.


----------



## Tip10

Tip10 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just got tracking status:
> 
> *Shipment Date: August 25, 2010
> Destination: SWANSEA, IL, US
> Estimated Arrival: August 26, 2010
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 25, 2010 07:31:47 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> *


Latest Shipping Status before I leave work:

*Shipment Date: August 25, 2010
Destination: SWANSEA, IL, US
Estimated Arrival: August 26, 2010

Date Time Location Event Details
August 25, 2010 02:32:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier
August 25, 2010 11:05:22 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
*
Notice it changed from saying WHITESIDE IN to just saying US and also notice the timestamp change ....


----------



## radiantmeg

bazinga! said:


> FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....
> 
> Comments?


Honestly, I use prime ALL the time. And love it. I bought 95% of my Christmas presents from Amazon last year, birthday presents for my kids, knitting books for me, electroic gadgets for my husband. Pretty much anything I need to order, I always check Amazon first.


----------



## vermontcathy

For people who don't have shipping yet, here's something for a smile:


----------



## Anita

MoyJoy said:


> It's crazy how efficient they are and how packages can get from one place to your door sometimes in less than 24 hours.


No matter how efficient FedEx may be, the FedEx driver does not leave a biscuit for my dog. But the UPS guy _always _ leaves a biscuit.

So my dog Winston says: "UPS forever!!" 

To stay on-topic: my order status is "Shipping Soon"......


----------



## PraiseGod13

While we're all waiting... we could speculate/guess on what the K3 box will be like.  The K1 box was the coolest thing ever.... had random letters of the alphabet cascading on it.  I didn't get a K2 so I'm not sure what that box was like.... but I've read posts saying that it wasn't awesome like the K1 box.  I'm hoping that Amazon got creative with the K3 box and that we'll be "wowed" when we open it.  Any ideas/thoughts to help pass the wait time??


----------



## jd78

PraiseGod13 said:


> While we're all waiting... we could speculate/guess on what the K3 box will be like. The K1 box was the coolest thing ever.... had random letters of the alphabet cascading on it. I didn't get a K2 so I'm not sure what that box was like.... but I've read posts saying that it wasn't awesome like the K1 box. I'm hoping that Amazon got creative with the K3 box and that we'll be "wowed" when we open it. Any ideas/thoughts to help pass the wait time??


There has already been an unboxing at PCMAG. I think the link with the pics is in the Reviews thread.


----------



## Archer531

bazinga! said:


> FOURTH - All these people in the thread with Prime accounts. I looked at it an decided that most of my purchases will now be electronic delivery. So I am curious as to the rationale behind Prime for so many people. Many of the non-book items I would buy are not available for Prime.....
> 
> Comments?


I buy a ton of stuff now that I have Prime, for two years now actually. If my son has a Birthday party to go to I can get a toy with no tax or shipping and if I order it Tue I get by Thur. If I need replacement blades for my razor or most DVD's I get them that way too. Amazon beats most place with price alone but take away tax and i'm getting a good deal. Plus I am just outside Sacramento and they have a facility in Sparks, NV and sometimes I get things the next day. With two little kids I think I will use it more and more...


----------



## stargazer0725

Arkali said:


> REEEAAAALLLYYY? I'ma have to do that.


...and they don't even have to live in the same household.


----------



## radiantmeg

MoyJoy said:


> Nah, I've had stuff overnighted from Amazon as late as 10pm and it's gotten to me the following day. (I ordered by the cutoff, Scanned into UPS at 10pm) There was a special on MSNBC once about FedEX... you guys should look for it to keep you busy during the wait. It's crazy how efficient they are and how packages can get from one place to your door sometimes in less than 24 hours.


I ordered a book from Amazon last week, at about 9pm. Picked the free 2-day with my Prime and it was on my doorstep the next day at 3pm. It's crazy how fast stuff can get to you!


----------



## luvmy4brats

stargazer0725 said:


> ...and they don't even have to live in the same household.


Ok, this I did not know....


----------



## CoolMom1960

I've also  been a prime member for years.  I wonder if I run up to Indy tonight they will fish mine out of the pile and give it to me??


----------



## luvmy4brats

I need my shipping notice. Once I have it, I can decide whether or not to go stalk my UPS driver tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wunderkind

Yes!! -- I just got the notice that my K3 (graphite 3G) and my cover with light have shipped and will be here tomorrow! I did one day shipping. It's going to be a very long day tomorrow but you guys have been great to pass the time with today -- even though I probably should have been working more!


----------



## stargazer0725

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, this I did not know....


Yep. My sister and my dad are both on my Prime account, and have been since Prime was released. And their registered addresses are not with me.


----------



## DD

Hi, all!  I'm back.  Went to my husband's doctor appointment and stopped at the Verizon store to demo (and order) the Droid X.  I actually checked my order from the Droid phone!

Still no change as of 30 seconds ago.  I'm at Shipping Soon with no date yet.


----------



## cc84

PraiseGod13 said:


> While we're all waiting... we could speculate/guess on what the K3 box will be like. The K1 box was the coolest thing ever.... had random letters of the alphabet cascading on it. I didn't get a K2 so I'm not sure what that box was like.... but I've read posts saying that it wasn't awesome like the K1 box. I'm hoping that Amazon got creative with the K3 box and that we'll be "wowed" when we open it. Any ideas/thoughts to help pass the wait time??


I was thinking this today! I've never owned any Kindle so i dont know what the box will look like but i bet it will be nice! I love getting packages in the mail lol. I'm just looking at the Kindle 1 box on youtube, very nice


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Actually, it changed from saying US at 11:05 am to saying Indianapolis at 2:32 pm.



Tip10 said:


> Latest Shipping Status before I leave work:
> 
> *Shipment Date: August 25, 2010
> Destination: SWANSEA, IL, US
> Estimated Arrival: August 26, 2010
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 25, 2010 02:32:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier
> August 25, 2010 11:05:22 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> *
> Notice it changed from saying WHITESIDE IN to just saying US and also notice the timestamp change ....


----------



## tamborine

_*SHIPPED*_ from Campbellsville, KY 1:24 pm!! Estimated delivery date (to NJ) 8/26!!

(does a little dance... )

ps - Prime 1-day via Fed Ex


----------



## RobertK

C'mon! I want to do a little dance, too. Give me a reason, Amazon!


----------



## bravesfan

Hi,

I ordered my Kindle on 8/11 and my status has always been "Not yet shipped", we will notify you via e-mail. I "re-saved" my shipping method (edited but still selected 2-day shipping), saved my order and now I got the following message:

Not yet shipped 
Delivery Estimate: August 30, 2010

Hopefully this is true, and I get my Kindle soon!!


----------



## Sofie

Here is my latest shipping information:

*Shipment Date: August 25, 2010 
Destination: MT. OLIVE, IL, US 
Estimated Arrival: August 26, 2010

Track your package

Date Time Location Event Details 
August 25, 2010 02:58:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 
August 25, 2010 11:05:20 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit *


----------



## luvmy4brats

bazinga! said:


> SECOND - The moderators might want to look at this "stuck" thread - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33390.0.html Given that people are reporting they will get their Kindle tomorrow, you might want to open it tomorrow!


We plan on opening it first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## jd78

bravesfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered my Kindle on 8/11 and my status has always been "Not yet shipped", we will notify you via e-mail. I "re-saved" my shipping method (edited but still selected 2-day shipping), saved my order and now I got the following message:
> 
> Not yet shipped
> Delivery Estimate: August 30, 2010
> 
> Hopefully this is true, and I get my Kindle soon!!


This kind of worries me a little bit. Several people that have ordered after the initial deadline are getting shipping estimates in line with the initial wave... I wonder if the advertised gift card/shipping method exploit (saying that in the nicest way possible), may actually cause more harm than good?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

So is Prime one-day shipping typically FedEx and Prime two-day shipping via UPS?  (I sure hope so because FedEx delivers around 10 am and UPS as late as 9 pm.)  AND... It will be day one of Potato Days in town. Mash potato wrestling anyone?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just checked my Amazon account for like the 10th time today and it finally says "Shipping Soon" YAY, progress but not enough information!! IMHO


----------



## KimberlyinMN

KimberlyinMN said:


> Actually, it changed from saying US at 11:05 am to saying Indianapolis at 2:32 pm.


Oh, disregard. I re-read what was posted and it must have been that White..., IN that was changed to US, right?


----------



## MoyJoy

Anita said:


> No matter how efficient FedEx may be, the FedEx driver does not leave a biscuit for my dog. But the UPS guy _always _ leaves a biscuit.
> 
> So my dog Winston says: "UPS forever!!"
> 
> To stay on-topic: my order status is "Shipping Soon"......


YESSS!!! I prefer UPS. But the program was about FedEx. sigh. LOL!

Oh, and for the PRIME, my whole family has one Prime account and we live all over the nation.

Also, I WANT MY K3! My coworker is buying my K2. She just came by to visit it. LOL! I'll go polish my Cole Haan case for her. LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats

KimberlyinMN said:


> So is Prime one-day shipping typically FedEx and Prime two-day shipping via UPS? (I sure hope so because FedEx delivers around 10 am and UPS as late as 9 pm.) AND... It will be day one of Potato Days in town. Mash potato wrestling anyone?


It varies. Mostly, I get stuff via UPS (even next day), but every so often I get an Amazon package shipped via Fedex. (and don't tell my driver, but I prefer getting it Fedex because they're usually here before 10.. Ups doesn't get here until after 4)


----------



## klon99

Wooo HOOOOO


Date	Time	Location	Event Details
August 25, 2010	01:24:46 PM	Campbellsville KY US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Estimated Arrival:	August 26, 2010

They are coming tomorrow 2 of them and they are all MINE 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## BlueReader

Finally got my shipping soon notice.  I ordered the wi-fi only on July 30.  Also, I changed the shipping from 2 day to 1 day this morning.


----------



## MoyJoy

I just checked my Order Status. It said

*You're kidding right? You just checked two seconds ago.*


----------



## lorraineya

Whoo Hoo! Can't wait! I got a "shipping soon" notice on my K3 today. I ordered on 7/30. I'm expecting to have it on Friday!


----------



## GBear

bravesfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered my Kindle on 8/11 and my status has always been "Not yet shipped", we will notify you via e-mail. I "re-saved" my shipping method (edited but still selected 2-day shipping), saved my order and now I got the following message:
> 
> Not yet shipped
> Delivery Estimate: August 30, 2010
> 
> Hopefully this is true, and I get my Kindle soon!!


Well, that's wierd, but I just tried it and can state exactly the same thing except my order was placed August 8. Since the estimate when I placed the order was Sept 7, I'm feeling much happier! Thanks for making my day!


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

MoyJoy said:


> I just checked my Order Status. It said
> 
> *You're kidding right? You just checked two seconds ago.*


BEST POST OF THE DAY!!!!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

jd78 said:


> This kind of worries me a little bit. Several people that have ordered after the initial deadline are getting shipping estimates in line with the initial wave... I wonder if the advertised gift card/shipping method exploit (saying that in the nicest way possible), may actually cause more harm than good?


It isn't an exploit, it's like rebooting the system like you would reboot a computer if your software isn't running correctly. I am sure the delivery dates were not changed at all just now showing up after the changes are made. It isn't moving up or moving back anybody's delivery date.

It was very smart of amazon to give later delivery date estimates then ship the Kindles early. It makes their customers very happy. It's the good ole "under promise, over deliver" adage.


----------



## luvmy4brats

AnelaBelladonna said:


> It was very smart of amazon to give later delivery date estimates then ship the Kindles early. It makes their customers very happy. It's the good ole "under promise, over deliver" adage.


Amazon has been doing this for awhile now. Very smart. I think they learned their lesson when they didn't give people shipping info on the K1.


----------



## Basilius

Just had my credit card hit, and my status is now "Shipping Soon" with the "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed." part as well.  VERY happy!

(I ordered July 28, and the cover w/ light from the same order still gives a delivery estimate of August 31, though it looks like the two items will ship separately.)


----------



## SkierChick

Shipment Date:  August 25, 2010 
Destination:  CHICAGO, IL, United States 
Estimated Arrival:  August 26, 2010 

August 25, 2010 01:39:45 PM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

It's shipping from the state next door. Now I have to wait until I get home from work to tear open the package!


----------



## bazinga!

Here is an interesting one..... After all you folks convinced me of the benefits of Prime, I decided to go in and cancel the order for my Black Lighted Cover. Then placed the order again and signed up for trial of Prime - upgrading to 1-day shipping.

Original status was Not Yet Shipped with delivery estimated Aug 31. (Cancelled this one)

Current status is Not Yet Shipped with delivery estimated TOMORROW.


----------



## JaneD

bazinga! said:


> Here is an interesting one..... After all you folks convinced me of the benefits of Prime, I decided to go in and cancel the order for my Black Lighted Cover. Then placed the order again and signed up for trial of Prime - upgrading to 1-day shipping.
> 
> Original status was Not Yet Shipped with delivery estimated Aug 31. (Cancelled this one)
> 
> Current status is Not Yet Shipped with delivery estimated TOMORROW.


Huh?? How do they think they're getting it to you tomorrow if they haven't even shipped it yet?


----------



## lisaannr

Ordered July 26th and my status still says...

Not yet shipped 
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time.


----------



## stargazer0725

bazinga! said:


> Here is an interesting one..... After all you folks convinced me of the benefits of Prime, I decided to go in and cancel the order for my Black Lighted Cover. Then placed the order again and signed up for trial of Prime - upgrading to 1-day shipping.
> 
> Original status was Not Yet Shipped with delivery estimated Aug 31. (Cancelled this one)
> 
> Current status is Not Yet Shipped with delivery estimated TOMORROW.


Welcome to the joys of Prime, bazinga. The month leading up to Christmas is truly a joy. It's an investment, but it has saved me a ton of money and effort over the years. Well worth the cost.


----------



## dimples

I just checked my order for the umpteenth time again today when I suddenly realized something. There are two options on that page to cancel your order. What if I accidentally hit it? So for now I have decided to wait until my blackberry beeps with the notification of an email from Amazon and only then will I return to order page to check up on it. Safety first!


----------



## Jerilin

EEEP!!! It finally says "Shipping Soon"!!!!!


----------



## Steph H

Had to go offline for an hour and a half and mine finally says shipping soon with an estimate of Friday delivery. I hope that changes to tomorrow like some of you are getting, since I paid for Prime one-day shipping....


----------



## tnt

I still haven't received a "shipping soon" notice... ordered on July 30.  Then again, I live very near an Amazon warehouse, so they could still ship it today and get it to me tomorrow. I mean, if they really wanted to, they could.  They really could, you know... 

It's like Kindle Eve (sort of)... do you know where your Amazon order is?

All in all, it's been a fun month.


----------



## meglet

I went to check my order status (again) and suddenly, the site couldn't be found. I thought "Oh no, we've crashed Amazon with the frantic checking of Kindle shipping status!!!" then I realized it was just that my crappy internet connection had died again.

Still stuck at "Shipping Soon."


----------



## Jobee87

I ordered a Kindle 3 3G on July 30th and I haven't received a shipping soon notice either. I'm pretty sure I live close to an Amazon warehouse too. I did two-day prime shipping.


----------



## izzy

I ordered 8/8 and I've got an estimated delivery of the 27th O.O *happy dances* I really hope that comes true so I can give my Hubby the K2 right before he ships out and i will not be kindleless for a while.  I also one dayed it on prime so i hope it comes this weekend.


----------



## bordercollielady

And now the kindle  says  Shipping Soon!!  Geez..its Wed.. Soon needs to be REAL SOON!!


----------



## RobertK

I'm sure it will work out, but my case (1 day shipping) shows as Shipping Soon, Delivery Estimate: August 30, 2010. (Amazon says "Want it delivered Thursday, August 26? Order it in the next 1 hour and 50 minutes, and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout." for new orders. GRRRR

And still no estimate for the Kindle. :sadface:


----------



## Snapcat

I have a shipping soon notice! I did one day prime shipping and ordered July 28th... My card has been charged but still no estimated delivery date. Weird.


----------



## tnt

And just minutes after my last post, I got a "Shipping soon!" notice!


----------



## love2read

I also have the SHIPPING SOON notice. I'm in Ohio about 6 hours north of the Kentucky distribution center.

1 Day Prime

Ordered July 29 

3G Graphite

Still no delivery estimate though. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## nusilver

I ordered my girlfriend's on July 29th, and my order still says "We need a little more time to provide you with a good [shipping] estimate." I'm a little annoyed by the fact that orders placed well after mine have already been dispatched, if only because of the supply/demand thing. I don't begrudge you guys getting your kindles early, and my girlfriend can certainly live a few more days without one, but I was expecting a first-come-first-serve kind of deal here.


----------



## Kathy

I rushed home and still Shipping Soon with no date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, I'm not worried about theft. . . just that I'd _really_ like to be here when it comes. . . . . .but earlier is better than later I guess.
> 
> I'm not going to change my counter.


Ann, i'd be happy to go wait for your K3 for you tomorrow. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> I rushed home and still Shipping Soon with no date.


Mine changed to shipping soon at 8:30 this morning and I still don't have a shipping notice. <sigh> I'm still optimistic though.... But my more F5 key is getting worn out.


----------



## MoyJoy

I'm walking away!!!!  Stepping back from the computer.  I'm going to try and wait patiently for my Amazon shipment notification email.  TRY!!!!  See you all tomorrow or so.


----------



## sandypeach

I got my "your order has shipped" for my K3 graphite WiFi-only at 1:27 this afternoon.  It is supposed to be delivered TOMORROW!  Yippee!


----------



## LaRita

Got my SHIPPED email!!!!  Graphite 3G shipped from Whitestown, IN with Prime 1-day.  That means I get it tomorrow!!  Now if I could only get the UPS guy to come before his usual 5 - 6 pm time.  It would be really nice to have it waiting when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## love2read

I was wondering if anyone actually got the email notice too. Just saw the post that they did. I'll feel better when I actually get the email.


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

FINALLY marked as shipping soon and my account has been charged.  No date yet but I'm just so thrilled to see the new status!


----------



## LaRita

love2read said:


> I also have the SHIPPING SOON notice. I'm in Ohio about 6 hours north of the Kentucky distribution center.
> 
> 1 Day Prime
> 
> Ordered July 29
> 
> 3G Graphite
> 
> Still no delivery estimate though. Hopefully tomorrow


Keep the faith, love2read. I'm in Columbus, ordered on 7/29 and mine is coming from Indiana tomorrow. The email came several hours after it was pulled for shipment. There's still time!


----------



## Pushka

I just wanna say

LUV ROCKS NO MATTER WHO SHE BARRACKS FOR

coz I have just woken up and having used her tip about the gift card last night, about 8 hours ago (although I had to refresh my credit card details as I didnt have the gift card option) my other kindle is now on its way too! (And besides, I dont follow US sport, except maybe Orlando as I like blue, and I dont even know which sport you guys are on about anyway)

TWINS!

The thing I like about luv is that she is willing to experiment a little with technology, and then share her findings. I really like that as I like taking some risks too, and while sometimes it screws up, usually it ends up great.


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, i'd be happy to go wait for your K3 for you tomorrow.
> 
> Betsy


Of course, Ann, you may never see it, but that's beside the point....


----------



## Tom Diego

Jean said:


> Mine has shipped! Will arrive in San Diego via USPS from IN on Friday the 27th.


Finally someone one the west coast with a delivery date, and in my town too! So how come mine still shows "shipping soon" when I ordered it 3 hours after announcement and selected 1-day Prime shipping? Life is so unfair!

But congrats on yours! What model, when did you order it, and where is it shipping from?


----------



## PraiseGod13

LaRita said:


> Got my SHIPPED email!!!! Graphite 3G shipped from Whitestown, IN with Prime 1-day. That means I get it tomorrow!! Now if I could only get the UPS guy to come before his usual 5 - 6 pm time. It would be really nice to have it waiting when I get home from work tomorrow.


Okay... there is still hope for my delivery on Friday. I've had my "Shipping Soon" status for over 17 hours now. Maybe their definition of "Soon" and mine are not the same..... I was really hoping that meant it would be shipped within the next 24 hours. It wouldn't be so bad if it just meant I'd have to wait one extra day to get my Kindle. But, with no delivery on Friday... it will mean waiting another three days which seems pretty crummy. Maybe Amazon needs to have their release dates for new Kindles be on Monday instead of Friday so we don't have to get stuck with waiting over the week-end too.


----------



## kimbertay

Pushka said:


> LUV ROCKS NO MATTER WHO SHE BARRACKS FOR


I had to go look up what "Barracks" meant in Aussie speak! LOL

I don't think my Kindle would have gotten it either. 

On topic...mine still shows SHIPPING SOON....been stuck there all day.


----------



## Shetlander

Steph H said:


> Had to go offline for an hour and a half and mine finally says shipping soon with an estimate of Friday delivery. I hope that changes to tomorrow like some of you are getting, since I paid for Prime one-day shipping....


I'm in the same boat. I hope to get my K3 tomorrow but if I don't while others do, I'm going to ask for a refund for the one day shipping and put it towards an ebook.


----------



## Kathy

Shetlander said:


> I'm in the same boat. I hope to get my K3 tomorrow but if I don't while others do, I'm going to ask for a refund for the one day shipping and put it towards an ebook.


Me too.


----------



## robins777

Ordered mine in th UK on 9th August Super Saver Delivery and no dispatch date showing so changed delivery method to Expedited and it now shows estimated delivery 27th August. Definitely worth the extra £7 if I can get it then.


----------



## Pushka

Harvey said:


> Amazon just announced that Kindle 3 will start shipping today - 2 days early. <br /><br />I&#039;m traveling at the moment - can someoe post a link to the announcement?<br /><br />Yahoo!


Did you use tapatalk to post this? It inserts all these weird things when I use it and you cant get rid of them. Either that, or maybe you are swearing?


----------



## tamborine

love2read said:


> I was wondering if anyone actually got the email notice too. Just saw the post that they did. I'll feel better when I actually get the email.


I kept checking Amazon until I left for work at 2:45 and there was no change. At 4:45 I got the email telling me it shipped at 1:24. I think they're entering the data in batches, because someone else from NJ also had the exact same shipping time as me.


----------



## Jason in MA

I have the "Shipping Soon" notice, with no delivery estimate, but my card has been charged.

- Ordered on 7/29
- 3G Graphite
- 1-day Prime shipping

I live in central Ohio.

This waiting is killing me! But I think the fact that my card has been charged is good news...we'll see :S


----------



## melissaj323

WHOO HOO!! My kindle says SHIPPING SOON!!!!! Ordered it with one day delivery!! Hope it gets here by Friday!!


----------



## Tom Diego

stargazer0725 said:


> ...and they don't even have to live in the same household.


Not true! "Up to four* household members* may share this membership." found under "Your Account/Manage your Prime Membership".


----------



## Pushka

vermontcathy said:


> It looks like everyone who has had it ship, have it coming from Whitestown IN? Anyone (in the U.S.) have it coming from somewhere else? I wonder if they will all come from IN, or if there will be multiple distribution sites and IN is the only one that has send out shipping notices yet. It would be logical, to ease the shipping burden, to have them shipping from more than one site.


Mine has been dispatched from August 25, 2010 04:02:00 PM Northeast Indianapolis IN US on route to Australia.

Gah, so many posts I want to respond to...


----------



## Nicolas

Hm...rare.

As I arrived home its after midnight here, my "Shipping soon" cover changed to "Shipped" with the delivery estimate of September 2. The Kindle itself - much to my disappointment - in still "Not yet shipped". However, the e-mail I received from Amazon said my Kindle delivery is September 2. My credit card is only charged for the cover. Now, I have a shipped and a not yet shipped order (shipping soon was only for a few hours), so it's getting funny. However, we had a lot of fun with the lads tonight and a bit of booze, with work to be done tomorrow, so I won't be reading anything tonight


----------



## sheltiemom

Just got my shipping notice.  Mine was logged in Indianapolis at 4:09 pm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Of course, Ann, you may never see it, but that's beside the point....


Moi? Whatever do you mean? I would just hold it safely for her...and maybe make sure it worked so she wouldn't be disappointed...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Is it shipping soon yet?

Is it shipped yet?

Is it here yet?

Impatient KBers wanna know...


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Moi? Whatever do you mean? I would just hold it safely for her...and maybe make sure it worked so she wouldn't be disappointed...
> 
> Betsy


You're all heart, Betsy....True-ly!


----------



## kimbertay

Pushka said:


> Mine has been dispatched from August 25, 2010 04:02:00 PM Northeast Indianapolis IN US on route to Australia.
> 
> Gah, so many posts I want to respond to...


I live in Northeast Indianapolis Pushka, have them stop by my house and they can grab my K2 for you (and drop off my K3)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> You're all heart, Betsy....True-ly!


Plus, Amazon sent me an email that Verena's (pidgeon92's) K3 is being sent to me for testing.


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Plus, Amazon sent me an email that Verena's (pidgeon92's) K3 is being sent to me for testing.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Is mine going there too? Is that why I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet?


----------



## AllisonJay

Hi All! Lurker here too. I decided to join in the seemingly looooong wait for the kindle 3!

Ordered my Kindle 3 graphite 3G and wifi on July 29th and I still have the "shipping soon" status on Amazon too.  I chose 2 day shipping so at this rate, I think I'm looking at getting mine on Friday. I can't wait to get my grubby hands on my first kindle! I live in Richmond, VA. Anybody from my area with a shipping confirmation email yet? Where is yours shipping from?


----------



## Pushka

kimbertay said:


> I had to go look up what "Barracks" meant in Aussie speak! LOL


Oooh, what do you say in the US then?


----------



## joanie

Tom Diego said:


> Not true! "Up to four* household members* may share this membership." found under "Your Account/Manage your Prime Membership".


It says household members, but I don't think they enforce it. I have 4 people with separate Amazon accounts all registered under my Prime, and we all have different billing addresses and shipping addresses. I've had prime for three years, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## joanie

Wi-FI, 3G Graphite
Order placed: 7/30
Shipping: 1-day Prime Shipping
Status is finally (I've been checking all day) Shipping Soon, and card has been charged
Located in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## EKindle

Kindle: Wifi Graphite
Order placed: 7/30
Shipping: 2 day 
Status: *Shipping Soon*
Credit card NOT charged yet
Destination: Northern Virginia


----------



## Tom Diego

joanie said:


> It says household members, but I don't think they enforce it. I have 4 people with separate Amazon accounts all registered under my Prime, and we all have different billing addresses and shipping addresses. I've had prime for three years, and I've never had a problem.


Good to know! I suspected that they probably didn't check. Probably going to add my two sisters.


----------



## luvmy4brats

<sniff> I've refreshed so many times I broke my internet. Thank goodness I still have my iPhone!


----------



## cjpatrick

luvmy4brats said:


> <sniff> I've refreshed so many times I broke my internet. Thank goodness I still have my iPhone!


yeah mine has to be pretty close to giving out as well.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> <sniff> I've refreshed so many times I broke my internet. Thank goodness I still have my iPhone!


I'm watching on my iPhone too. I hope the battery doesn't die.


----------



## Steph H

Oooh! My credit card has been charged, my pending charges changed from ~$25 late this morning to ~$215 this afternoon, which is about right for the 3G with $4 prime one-day shipping and I haven't charged anything else big in days. Still 'shipping soon' but maybe it will go out today!









3G Graphite
Order placed: 7/30
Shipping: 1-day Prime Shipping
Status: Shipping Soon
Card has been charged
Coming to North Texas


----------



## stargazer0725

Is true, TomDiego. I can personally confirm that Prime can be used across multiple households: my family, my boss's family and my best friends family all does this. You just have to know the main subscribers birthday.


----------



## akpak

Alaska July 28th order shipped, 1 day shipping estimated tomorrow.
Order placed on the 29th, 1 day shipping, Shipping Soon


----------



## tnt

I think I'm getting carried away here. Even though I ordered two day shipping and my "shipping soon" Kindle doesn't even have an estimated arrival date yet.. It's 6:56 pm here in the East and I still have 34 minutes to order a K3 lighted covered and have it tomorrow.

I still think the Kindle could get here tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa M.

Mine still says "Shipping Soon" but it also says "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed." Woot!! I ordered on the 30th, one-day shipping.


----------



## Jason in MA

Wooo finally!

*Shipped*
Delivery Estimate: August 26, 2010

Tracking Information:

Status: In transit
Ship Carrier:	UPS
Tracking ID:	1Z8V92A70345915341
Latest Event:	Whitestown IN 03:16:39 PM

+ Ordered 7/29
+ Graphite, 3G
+1-day shipping w/ Prime

Apparently it takes a few hours from when it's actually shipped to when it is updated. I'd say the earliest indicator is your charge card - mine was pinged around 4pm. If your card has been charged, I would bet your Kindle has shipped even if Amazon hasn't said so.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Whee! Mine is shipped!

Wifi, shipped on 25th for delivery on 27th.  Shipping from Kentucky to Oklahoma, ordered first evening.

I haven't received an email, but the Amazon website shows out, including a UPS tracking number.

I'll arrive home the night before my Kindle arrives.


----------



## GreenThumb

Mine just changed to "shipped"!!!!! And I know it was just now, because 30 seconds ago, it was still "shipping soon".  Estimated delivery date: August 26. YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ordered July 28 with 1-day Prime)

I'm in Washington state, but it's being shipped from Lexington, KY. Go figure! Hmmmm.....I wonder if my 9-year-old would consider canceling her birthday party at Silverwood Theme Park so I can be home for my Kindle delivery?


----------



## Jason in MA

Oh also, I'm not sure if anyone has posted this or not, but I received a "welcome" email from Amazon in addition to my shipped email:



> Dear Jason,
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Amazon Kindle.
> 
> We built Kindle with the goal of creating an exceptional and hassle-free reading experience. As such, we wanted to point out a few details before you get started.
> 
> Your Kindle is automatically registered to the same Amazon.com account you used to make your purchase. This enables you to shop, purchase, and download books, newspapers and magazines wirelessly from your Kindle right out of the box.
> 
> If you purchased Kindle as a gift for someone else, you should de-register this Kindle from your Amazon.com account. You can de-register Kindle from the Settings page on the device or at Manage Your Kindle on Amazon.com. The gift recipient can then re-register the device to their Amazon.com account right from the Settings page on the Kindle.
> 
> Visit the Kindle Accessories Store on Amazon.com to shop for great Kindle covers and accessories.
> 
> You can start building your library before your Kindle even arrives by shopping for books, newspapers, magazines and more at the Kindle Store on Amazon.com. Amazon's unique wireless delivery system, Amazon Whispernet, will auto-deliver your purchases directly to your Kindle. Once you receive your Kindle, you can also shop the same great selection directly from your device.
> 
> Your Kindle purchases are made using your existing default 1-Click payment method at Amazon.com. To view or change the current payment method associated with your Kindle, please visit Manage Your Kindle on Amazon.com. For general information on 1-Click, please visit the 1-Click section on Amazon.com help.
> 
> To get more information about your Kindle before it arrives, please visit Kindle Support to find the Kindle Users Guide and other references.
> 
> We hope you enjoy reading on Kindle and look forward to hearing about your experience. Send us your feedback at [email protected]
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The Amazon Kindle Team


----------



## love2read

LaRita said:


> Keep the faith, love2read. I'm in Columbus, ordered on 7/29 and mine is coming from Indiana tomorrow. The email came several hours after it was pulled for shipment. There's still time!


This is very good news! I still don't have a delivery date but still think it will be tomorrow. Is your coming UPS or Fed EX?


----------



## Jason in MA

Oh and another tidbit: I just noticed that as soon as I got the shipped notification, on the "Manage Your Kindle" page two titles are now pending: "Transferring Your Kindle Co...[I assume "Content"]", and "Thank You Letter." Maybe this is another way to get an earlier indication of whether or not your Kindle has shipped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Is mine going there too? Is that why I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet?


Yes, I am required by Amazon test all Kindles ordered by KindleBoards moderators...

Betsy


----------



## love2read

I'm supposed to be taking my Mom to the doctor tomorrow. I wish I could change her appointment. I'm still hoping for Fed EX delivery since they deliver earlier in the day.


----------



## Jason in MA

love2read said:


> This is very good news! I still don't have a delivery date but still think it will be tomorrow. Is your coming UPS or Fed EX?


I am also in Central Ohio and I just received my shipped notice. I ordered with one-day and it is coming from Indiana via UPS, due for tomorrow.


----------



## kimbertay

I finally got my SHIPPED email!  It's funny though, all these Kindle that are coming from Indiana (I live in Indiana!) but mine is coming from Kentucky. LOL

Date  Time  Location  Event Details
August 25, 2010 03:20:57 PM Lexington KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Vicki G.

My cover has shipped and is arriving Friday.  

WHERE'S MY KINDLE??  

Hopefully right behind.  I'm sure as the status has changed and says shipping soon.  Kinda disappointing though, a cover and no Kindle?  

Oh well.  I'll live.  

I ordered mine on July 29th, free 2 day shipping.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I am required by Amazon test all Kindles ordered by KindleBoards moderators...
> 
> Betsy


And... since you're required to test them using the next Outlander book.... just let the other mods know they'll have them back in about 3 years or so.... during which time 4 more Kindles will probably be debuted and they'll forget all about them.


----------



## Geoffrey

Mine hasn't shipped yet but the charge has hit my credit card.


----------



## tommyr

I ordered the first day, mine says "shipping soon". For the past 4 damn hours now. As Charlie Brown used to say, "ARRRRG!"


----------



## Steph H

don't have an 'arrrrg' but will this help?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

tommyr said:


> I ordered the first day, mine says "shipping soon". For the past 4 d*mn hours now. As Charlie Brown used to say, "ARRRRG!"


I'm right there with you, Tommy. I'm trying to convince myself to be a bit more productive in the meantime


----------



## tommyr

Steph H said:


> don't have an 'arrrrg' but will this help?


Yup! That's about what I look like at the moment. LOL!


----------



## Lisa M.

Steph H said:


> don't have an 'arrrrg' but will this help?


^^^ awesome!


----------



## luvmy4brats

tommyr said:


> I ordered the first day, mine says "shipping soon". For the past 4 d*mn hours now. As Charlie Brown used to say, "ARRRRG!"


Mine has been shipping soon for nearly 11 hours now... and I KNOW I was one of the first people to order.

Amazon's idea of soon and my idea of soon are not the same. 

But I am enjoying watching everybody else get notice. Kindle Watch is exciting.


----------



## Jason in MA

Geoffrey said:


> Mine hasn't shipped yet but the charge has hit my credit card.


Chances are it has shipped, you just haven't received notification yet.


----------



## Jason in MA

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine has been shipping soon for nearly 11 hours now... and I KNOW I was one of the first people to order.
> 
> Amazon's idea of soon and my idea of soon are not the same.
> 
> But I am enjoying watching everybody else get notice. Kindle Watch is exciting.


Has your card been charged yet? Or did you pay 100% with gift cards?


----------



## CoolMom1960

kimbertay said:


> I finally got my SHIPPED email! It's funny though, all these Kindle that are coming from Indiana (I live in Indiana!) but mine is coming from Kentucky. LOL
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 25, 2010 03:20:57 PM Lexington KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


I'm in Indiana and mine is coming from Lexington KY as well! I live closer to Indy than Lex... go figure. Mine also said it was to be delivered tomorrow! I love 1 day shipping! )


----------



## brownrice

Ooh, I took Luv's advice when I got home from school and retried credit card because the cover was shipping soon and kindle 3 had no ship date. Credit card had been charged for the cover only and that was it.
It changed to shipping soon and had no delivery estimate when I began my nap at 4:30pm.

Just woke up and it has shipped!!!! it says:
Shipment 1 of 2
Shipped
Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010

Tracking Information: 
Status:	In transit
Ship Carrier:	UPS
Tracking ID *****
Whitestown IN
Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - *Aug 25, 2010 3:16:39 PM*

ironically my cover is still shipping soon...who cares as long as my wi-fi graphite friend is on its way. (ordered 7/31 two day shipping)

SO it turns out that while i was retrying my card information and frantically refreshing...it had already been shipped. I didn't get the email notice until 6:55pm which is 3.5 hours after it was already shipped out.

Yours is on its way too!


----------



## Steph H

tommyr said:


> Yup! That's about what I look like at the moment. LOL!


Me too. Think I'll leave work now and maybe the shipping notice will come on my way home!







(Says Ms. Optimistic.....)


----------



## Guest

I just want to give a shout out to all the soon-to-be kindle owners! Strap yourselves in because this could really be a life-changing experience. Just always having your library with you is amazing, and the instant access to so many new and cheap books never gets old. Even if you already have kindle for PC or something, getting the actual kindle will still be a thrill. Enjoy!  

--Jason


----------



## LaRita

love2read said:


> This is very good news! I still don't have a delivery date but still think it will be tomorrow. Is your coming UPS or Fed EX?


It's coming UPS.


----------



## Tom Diego

Jason Shaffer said:


> Oh also, I'm not sure if anyone has posted this or not, but I received a "welcome" email from Amazon in addition to my shipped email:


I got this same e-mail when my K2i shipped in June. When the Kindle arrived where was also a letter from Jeff Bezos on it.


----------



## kimbertay

Pushka said:


> Oooh, what do you say in the US then?


Here in the US it would normally be "LUV ROCKS NO MATTER WHO SHE ROOTS FOR". lol
"barracks" here is mostly just used in describing military living quarters.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine changed to shipping soon at 8:30 this morning and I still don't have a shipping notice. <sigh> I'm still optimistic though.... But my more F5 key is getting worn out.


Heather: You know sometimes the Kindles have shipped and it takes Amazon a while to update the info. I just got a notice that my K3 Cover has shipped.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jason Shaffer said:


> Has your card been charged yet? Or did you pay 100% with gift cards?


My card was charged this morning... I'm sure it's sitting neglected on a pallet somewhere all alone, forgotten, neglected and abandoned....


----------



## tommyr

My CC has a pending for the order! Come on email!


----------



## Kathy

I'm happy for everyone but I want my shipping email. My credit card has been charged and shipping soon for 11 1/2 hours. It's killing me to wait.


----------



## Anne Victory

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine has been shipping soon for nearly 11 hours now... and I KNOW I was one of the first people to order.
> 
> Amazon's idea of soon and my idea of soon are not the same.
> 
> But I am enjoying watching everybody else get notice. Kindle Watch is exciting.


You and I are in the same boat, my friend. I'm hoping my notice comes while I'm in bed tonight, kinda like Santa Clause


----------



## cjpatrick

So does it look like people are actually going to receive their kindles tomorrow or it will be in transit tomorrow?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> Heather: You know sometimes the Kindles have shipped and it takes Amazon a while to update the info. I just got a notice that my K3 Cover has shipped.


I know. My cover switched to shipping soon sometime overnight and it hasn't been updated either.... I'm pretty certain I'll have them both tomorrow, but I just want to SEE that email. (Because then I'll know if I need to get up early to go track down the UPS driver.. I can meet him around 9. Otherwise i'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get it..) I know. I'm hopeless.


----------



## pidgeon92

cjpatrick said:


> So does it look like people are actually going to receive their kindles tomorrow or it will be in transit tomorrow?


Yes.


----------



## Jason in MA

Tom Diego said:


> I got this same e-mail when my K2i shipped in June. When the Kindle arrived where was also a letter from Jeff Bezos on it.


Yeah that's what I thought I remembered getting with my K2 way back in February 2009


----------



## Toby

Pending on my CC only today so far.


----------



## BruceS

luvmy4brats said:


> I know. My cover switched to shipping soon sometime overnight and it hasn't been updated either.... I'm pretty certain I'll have them both tomorrow, but I just want to SEE that email. (Because then I'll know if I need to get up early to go track down the UPS driver.. I can meet him around 9. Otherwise i'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get it..) I know. I'm hopeless.


Come on luv, who are you kidding.

We know you go out to flirt with him every day whether or not you have a delivery due.


----------



## Dan

Just checked.   Still with a delivery estimate of the 27th.   No emails yet and my CC has yet to be dinged.  I changed to Prime One Day shipping earlier this afternoon and that's when I got the shipping estimate date.


----------



## davem2bits

cjpatrick said:


> So does it look like people are actually going to receive their kindles tomorrow or it will be in transit tomorrow?


If you payed for one day shipping, you should receive it tomorrow. If you payed for two day shipping, you will receive it Friday.


----------



## PraiseGod13

AYY said:


> I'm right there with you, Tommy. I'm trying to convince myself to be a bit more productive in the meantime


I decided I needed to be more productive also... so I went to the Bargain Books discussion and found two more books to buy.... I guess if I have to wait for my K3.... I might as well buy it more "food".


----------



## linda~lou

Mine shipped!  I have a UPS tracking number!!!  I get it Friday, I even signed up for text notification when it is out for delivery!!!

WAHOO!!!!  Amazon kept their promise!!!  Major props to Amazon!!!!!


----------



## akpak

Mine's being shipped from Reno, NV... am I the only one?! (Also FedEx says arrival by 4:30pm tomorrow)


----------



## GreenThumb

brownrice said:


> I didn't get the email notice until 6:55pm which is 3.5 hours after it was already shipped out.


I just checked the time on mine, and according to Fedex, it received my box at 9:10 a.m. my time, which was 7 hours before it was reflected on the Amazon page, and 7.5 hours before I got an email about it. So Heather, I bet your K3 has been in the system for HOURS now already!


----------



## LaRita

cjpatrick said:
 

> So does it look like people are actually going to receive their kindles tomorrow or it will be in transit tomorrow?


I'm counting on tomorrow since I paid for 1-day shipping. The tracking page says estimated delivery August 26 and I believe it.


----------



## durphy

'Just got my email. I ordered the free 2-day shipping and it says delivery is expected for Friday.

Did y'all get the extra "Regarding your recent purchase" email? It just gives info on Kindle Store and Manage Your Kindle and Kindle Accessories.


----------



## luvmy4brats

BruceS said:


> Come on luv, who are you kidding.
> 
> We know you go out to flirt with him every day whether or not you have a delivery due.


Well, that's my NORMAL driver but he's on vacation. I don't know who his sub is yet or even if he's cute...


----------



## KindleGirl

Darn...I live 2 hours away from Indianapolis in northern IN and I was hoping mine was still 'shipping soon' because they were waiting to send out the closest ones last. Now I see that IN people are getting theirs shipped from KY. What kind of sense does that make? Oh well, I just want it...no matter where it's coming from!


----------



## love2read

luvmy4brats said:


> My card was charged this morning... I'm sure it's sitting neglected on a pallet somewhere all alone, forgotten, neglected and abandoned....


I think mine must be sitting with yours. But still set aside and forgotten.


----------



## PraiseGod13

davem2bits said:


> If you payed for one day shipping, you should receive it tomorrow. If you payed for two day shipping, you will receive it Friday.


I'm not so sure about that. I got two day shipping and, according to Amazon... my Kindle has not shipped today. If it ships tomorrow, there is no way I'll have it on Friday..... it will mean Monday delivery.


----------



## Pushka

kimbertay said:


> Here in the US it would normally be "LUV ROCKS NO MATTER WHO SHE ROOTS FOR". lol
> "barracks" here is mostly just used in describing military living quarters.


Ah....... um, if any of you travel to Australia, maybe this isnt an expression to use here. Luv's reputation would be forever tarnished <blushing icon>

We also use the term bum bag and not fanny bag <more blushes>

My shipping notice says I should receive it on Aug 31, Tuesday. I think it might just get here Monday, by which time you people will be sick and tired of your new toys.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PraiseGod13 said:


> I decided I needed to be more productive also... so I went to the Bargain Books discussion and found two more books to buy.... I guess if I have to wait for my K3.... I might as well buy it more "food".


I scrubbed the bathroom.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Ah....... um, if any of you travel to Australia, maybe this isnt an expression to use here. Luv's reputation would be forever tarnished <blushing icon>
> 
> We also use the term bum bag and not fanny bag <more blushes>


<snicker>


----------



## Kat27

My status has said shipping soon all day, and my credit card hasn't been charged yet.    Sigh...


----------



## Geoffrey

KimberlyinMN said:


> I scrubbed the bathroom.


If you need to keep yourself occupied, I got a couple bathrooms that could use a good scrubbing ... and it you really need it, I'm sure I could come up with a fridge you could too ....


----------



## GMUHistorian

My account _finally_ changed to "shipping soon." It's my hope that I will get a notice that it ships tomorrow and will get to my apartment on Friday. Hopefully UPS will deliver my Kindle and they won't use USPS. We have horrible USPS service to my apartment building. The delivery person is frequently very late and he's already lost one of my packages that USPS claims was delivered properly.


----------



## julip

Woot! Just got my shipping/tracking notice, at 4:35pm!

I entered my info earlier, but I'll repeat it here:

Wi-fi Only
Purchased on 7/28, soon after pre-orders went live
2-day Prime (I am a prime member -I do a majority of my shopping via amazon, so it's worth it for me) to the San Diego area

I received my tracking number with an estimated delivery of tomorrow!!    It's coming via Ontrac, an overnight shipper, which amazon uses for prime or expedited orders from time to time, especially if 2 day shipping could land on the weekend. So anytime I see it's Ontrac, I know I'll be getting it next day! Whee! 

My green cover with light is still stuck in 'shipping soon', but I'm glad if it has to be that way, it's this way instead of the other way around.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Seriously??!! I've been at "shipping soon" and my debit was charged since 8:00 this morning! It's making me crazy..... I ordered a half hour after they went on sale! Come on Amazon, let's go!

I'm happy for everyone who has gotten their shipping notice, but I'm also SOOOOO jealous. Especially since they seem to be shipping ones ordered on the 29th. 

I know, it may have shipped and not been updated yet, I know I have a K2 to read, I know the world will not end, my head will not explode, but PLEASE! I want my Kindle! 

(Man, I really need to get a life, or a hobby or something.....)


----------



## malligator

The best part about riding a motorcycle home from work is that I'll get at least a half hour where I won't be able to drive myself bonkers checking amazon.com and my email. Or can I...

Nah, even I'm not that crazy and obsessed.

Or am I...


----------



## love2read

Kat27 said:


> My status has said shipping soon all day, and my credit card hasn't been charged yet.  Sigh...


My credit card hasn't been charged yet either but there have been times that I got the shipping notice hours after it was already on it's way. I'm still holding out hope for tomorrow.


----------



## woodNUFC

Pushka said:


> Ah....... um, if any of you travel to Australia, maybe this isnt an expression to use here. Luv's reputation would be forever tarnished <blushing icon>
> 
> We also use the term bum bag and not fanny bag <more blushes>
> 
> My shipping notice says I should receive it on Aug 31, Tuesday. I think it might just get here Monday, by which time you people will be sick and tired of your new toys.


when I first moved to the UK my mates asked me what a 'fanny' was, because we use term 'fanny pack.' Led to an interesting conversation...

Much like the time I told my future father-in-law that I wanted to wear a pair of Knickers when I went golfing. It makes sense in the US, but the mix of South African and English company thought I had serious issues...


----------



## amafan

Mine still says "Shipping soon".  Sigh!!!


----------



## CoolMom1960

KindleGirl said:


> Darn...I live 2 hours away from Indianapolis in northern IN and I was hoping mine was still 'shipping soon' because they were waiting to send out the closest ones last. Now I see that IN people are getting theirs shipped from KY. What kind of sense does that make? Oh well, I just want it...no matter where it's coming from!


That is weird isn't it? Maybe they divided Indiana and the southern part (where I live) ships from Kentucky. Most of my amazon stuff comes from Lexington.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I know. My cover switched to shipping soon sometime overnight and it hasn't been updated either.... I'm pretty certain I'll have them both tomorrow, but I just want to SEE that email. (Because then I'll know if I need to get up early to go track down the UPS driver.. I can meet him around 9. Otherwise i'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get it..) I know. I'm hopeless.


I know how you feel. I am not happy until I get the notice that my K3 has shipped. My cover is on its way and I am hoping that my K3 is on its way also. You are not hopeless you just cannot wait that is how we all feel.


----------



## kimbertay

Kathy said:


> I'm happy for everyone but I want my shipping email. My credit card has been charged and shipping soon for 11 1/2 hours. It's killing me to wait.


I got my SHIPPED email at 6:59pm but according to the tracking it shipped at 3:20pm so it looks like there is a good delay after it's actually shipped.


----------



## Anne

davem2bits said:


> If you payed for one day shipping, you should receive it tomorrow. If you payed for two day shipping, you will receive it Friday.


I hope so. I paid for one day shipping. I would love to have my K3 tomorrow.


----------



## Anne

GreenThumb said:


> I just checked the time on mine, and according to Fedex, it received my box at 9:10 a.m. my time, which was 7 hours before it was reflected on the Amazon page, and 7.5 hours before I got an email about it. So Heather, I bet your K3 has been in the system for HOURS now already!


You right Heather and I hope mine is on the way. That happen the last time. It takes Amazon a while to update the shipping notices. The last time when I got my shipping notice my K3 had shipped 6 hours before.


----------



## Anne

kimbertay said:


> I got my SHIPPED email at 6:59pm but according to the tracking it shipped at 3:20pm so it looks like there is a good delay after it's actually shipped.


That happend the last time. Amazon was behind in updating the shipping notices.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Ack! Mine has said "Shipping soon" all day. They did, today take the rest of my balance out of gift cards I applied after I ordered, though I went for the 2 day free shipping as I'm not a Prime member. Hoping for a Friday delivery or even Saturday if they do that.  I would hate to wait until Monday, but that's the latest I would expect it.  Please, oh please, Friday!!.


----------



## cjpatrick

Important Message

We're sorry. We're temporarily unable to display all your orders below. Rest assured, we're working on the problem and expect to resolve it shortly. If you don't see the order you're looking for, please wait a few minutes, then visit this page again. 


Well it's changed...


----------



## akpak

You broke it!


----------



## dimples

Yay! My order finally says 'shipping soon'


----------



## luvmy4brats

cjpatrick said:


> Important Message
> 
> We're sorry. We're temporarily unable to display all your orders below. Rest assured, we're working on the problem and expect to resolve it shortly. If you don't see the order you're looking for, please wait a few minutes, then visit this page again.
> 
> Well it's changed...


Not only have I killed my internet, but now I've killed Amazon...


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Not only have I killed my internet, but now I've killed Amazon...


LoL I think all of us together killed Amazon.


----------



## kingka

just recieved an email from amazon...


...your  order has shipped...


the order for the case that is..............wow....great..........................anyways... still nochange on the "dunno if/when your kindles ship date is" status. how sad


----------



## Steph H

Steph H said:


> Me too. Think I'll leave work now and maybe the shipping notice will come on my way home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Says Ms. Optimistic.....)


*Sigh* It didn't work....maybe because I checked my BlackBerry every 5 minutes on the 45-minute drive home....


----------



## amafan

Yay!! I just got my tracking number.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Geoffrey said:


> If you need to keep yourself occupied, I got a couple bathrooms that could use a good scrubbing ... and it you really need it, I'm sure I could come up with a fridge you could too ....


Ha! Yesterday I went through the basement to find things to donate and then I cleaned out one of my cars (that is for sale) including vacuuming and wiping everything down.


----------



## akpak

Both of mine now shipped, with tracking.

Both going to Alaska, one shipping from Reno, one from Indianapolis... How weird is that?


----------



## Archer531

For you guys that say shipping from Reno does it say Reno or Sparks? Most of my shipments here outside Sacramento come from Sparks.


----------



## Quake1028

Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon Digital Services, Inc.):

  1  Kindle Wireless Reading De...  $139.00              1  $139.00

Shipped via FedEx

Tomorrow by 3!! So glad I spent the extra $3.99 on overnight.


----------



## masquedbunny

Woohoo! My status finally changed to "shipping soon."


----------



## CandyTX

This is the most maddening thing in the entire universe!

Mine's been "shipping soon" for the past several hours. Making me bonkers, but I'm hopeful yet. I ordered the wifi graphite on 7/29, 1 day prime, paid in full with a gift card, to Austin, TX. Come on, Amazon! Put me out of my misery


----------



## 911jason

While I was sleeping this thread increased from 28 pages to 49! Anyone care to provide a blurb/description of the previous 28 pages for me? I'd need my new Kindle to read through all that!!!


----------



## kimbertay

Pushka said:


> Ah....... um, if any of you travel to Australia, maybe this isnt an expression to use here. Luv's reputation would be forever tarnished <blushing icon>
> 
> We also use the term bum bag and not fanny bag <more blushes>
> 
> My shipping notice says I should receive it on Aug 31, Tuesday. I think it might just get here Monday, by which time you people will be sick and tired of your new toys.


LOL, maybe I should create a memo of what not to say when in Australia on my new K3!

I get mine tomorrow! And, I had put in for a vacation day for Friday thinking that I would get it on Friday. Oh well, I guess I can play with it all day Friday!


----------



## DYB

Got an e-mail that my K3 shipped and I got a UPS tracking number!!!!  Woot woot!


----------



## kcrady

Shipped!

Mine has been Preparing for shipping since about 8am, it finally went to Shipped while I was getting dinner together.

Details:
Shipped via Fedex
Shipped: Aug 25
Estimated Delivery: Aug 26 *by 3:00 PM*
Picked up: Aug 25, 2010 12:15 PM Indianapolis, IN

Graphite Kindle 3G with Prime 1 day shipping...

So even though I just received the notice, it actually shipped at noon today!


----------



## Kathy

I'm still waiting. I ordered on the 28th and paid for 1 day shipping. No email yet. I'm going crazy.


----------



## meglet

Wow, they are WAY behind on shipping notices!

My order status finally updated to "Shipped" and the email popped right through at the same time, but when I look at the FedEx tracking, they picked up my Kindle . . . counts on fingers . . . almost 7 hours ago!

Ordered hour 1, Graphite 3G + WiFi with 1-day Prime Shipping, shipping via FedEx from Indianapolis to Seattle.

Perfect timing, too, I have to work on a project tomorrow night that is going to involve some sitting around and waiting on coworkers, so I'll be able to play with the new Kindle!


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> While I was sleeping this thread increased from 28 pages to 49! Anyone care to provide a blurb/description of the previous 28 pages for me? I'd need my new Kindle to read through all that!!!


Yep, a bunch of people got shipping notices, a bunch of people having shipping soon on their Amazon page, and a bunch of people still have zip..

I think that sums it up pretty nice.

Oh, and don't say Roots in Australia..say Barracks.

And another thing.... Apparently, I rock!

Now you know.


----------



## kimbertay

CoolMom1960 said:


> That is weird isn't it? Maybe they divided Indiana and the southern part (where I live) ships from Kentucky. Most of my amazon stuff comes from Lexington.


That would be too logical, lol. I am actually almost right in the middle and Whitestown, Indiana is less than an hour to the west, slightly northwest of my town.


----------



## ayuryogini

DYB said:


> Got an e-mail that my K3 shipped and I got a UPS tracking number!!!! Woot woot!





akpak said:


> Both of mine now shipped, with tracking.





amafan said:


> Yay!! I just got my tracking number.





kcrady said:


> Shipped!


OK!!!! NOW this is getting exciting! I can hardly wait till they start arriving.


----------



## lila

Gah - I am so jealous of everyone here. I ordered the morning of Aug 1, and nothing yet. I still just see the dreaded:

_Not Yet Shipped:
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time. _ 
I feel like I am the only one that didn't get invited to the party!

Where do you all see estimated ship dates? I see zip, zero, nothing


----------



## Atunah

lila said:


> Gah - I am so jealous of everyone here. I ordered the morning of Aug 1, and nothing yet. I still just see the dreaded:
> 
> _Not Yet Shipped:
> Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time. _
> I feel like I am the only one that didn't get invited to the party!
> 
> Where do you all see estimated ship dates? I see zip, zero, nothing


You not alone, ordered Aug 1st too, I got nada. No credit charge, no email, nothing. 
And I keep seeing people from the 2nd wave getting ship notices, no fair


----------



## izzy

Lila and Atunah update your shipping preference. I did that and mine is still
Not yet shipped, but i got the estimated delivery date
estimated delivery date: Aug 27 
and i ordered on the 8/8


----------



## luvmy4brats

Dear Amazon,

I'm almost out of Xanax. Please send me a shipping notice.

Thanks

~Luv


----------



## DD

JaneD said:


> Huh?? How do they think they're getting it to you tomorrow if they haven't even shipped it yet?


They may have actually shipped it but the email and the status hasn't been updated yet. I've had orders from Amazon where I get a "your order has shipped" email sometime in the middle of the night and the order arrives the next day with 1-day shipping.


----------



## Atunah

I am way to worried about messing with shipping speed. I did the credit retry "trick" earlier in the day that worked for some and it didn't work. I just don't want to lose my place in line.

I am going to be really upset if people that ordered on the 8th are getting it before I do


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Dear Amazon,
> 
> I'm almost out of Xanax. Please send me a shipping notice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~Luv


Dear Amazon,

ditto

DD


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> Dear Amazon,
> 
> I'm almost out of Xanax. Please send me a shipping notice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~Luv


Oh, I never thought about a Xanax! Might be a good idea...... really hope there is something good on TV tonight or I'll be sitting a the computer. My husband may have to tie me to the couch. And I don't mean in the naughty way!


----------



## Kindlekelly

FINALLY!!!! Just received my tracking number. I live in NY and got the info from Amazon at 8:20pm and UPS received the package at 11:00am this morning. I chose 1 day shipping and ordered on July 28th and will receive the kindle tomorrow. YEAH!!!!


----------



## MeganW

luvmy4brats said:


> Dear Amazon,
> 
> I'm almost out of Xanax. Please send me a shipping notice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~Luv


Heather, we're in the same boat, and I'm responsible for three separate Kindle orders across July 28-29, and the natives are getting restless (sorry Mom!)! I'm off to throw on my PJs and pour myself a glass of wine... And then I'll be right back here again. Refresh... refresh... refresh...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> Oh, I never thought about a Xanax! Might be a good idea...... really hope there is something good on TV tonight or I'll be sitting a the computer. My husband may have to tie me to the couch. And I don't mean in the naughty way!


There is NOTHING on TV.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Kindlekelly said:


> FINALLY!!!! Just received my tracking number. I live in NY and got the info from Amazon at 8:20pm and UPS received the package at 11:00am this morning. I chose 1 day shipping and ordered on July 28th and will receive the kindle tomorrow. YEAH!!!!


Whew! There is still hope then. That's quite a delay from pick up to notification. Maybe the rest of us 7/28 folks will still get them tomorrow.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep, a bunch of people got shipping notices, a bunch of people having shipping soon on their Amazon page, and a bunch of people still have zip..
> 
> I think that sums it up pretty nice.
> 
> Oh, and don't say Roots in Australia..say Barracks.
> 
> And another thing.... Apparently, I rock!
> 
> Now you know.


You seem to have summarised the salient points quite beautifully!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> There is NOTHING on TV.


We've got half of America's Got Talent from last night, then the results for tonight. It's pathetic, I know, but there you go. Not sure that will be enough to keep me away from the computer, I usually read through most of it, just watch the performances.


----------



## derek alvah

So the kindle shipping gods are being fickle in bestowing their favors upon us. Here is my solemn vow...I shall not sleep until I receive either the e-mail shipment notification or the kindle itself. Or unless I get really sleepy. The coffee it is a brew'n.


----------



## DD

Home from dinner out with girlfriends (We call ourselves "The Divas")    Still no shipping date.  I'm not too worried.  The way my 1-day shipping orders usually work is I get a "Your order has shipped" email in the middle of the night and the order comes the next day.  It could actually be shipped and the computers just haven't caught up with the notices yet.  Can you imagine how busy they are!!!?

Anyway, yesterday, we were thinking they would ship on Friday.  I would have considered myself really lucky if they shipped Thursday and arrived Friday.  Now, there's a possiblility it could arrive tomorrow.

So, I've decided to relax and do some reading tonight.


----------



## izzy

Atunah said:


> I am way to worried about messing with shipping speed. I did the credit retry "trick" earlier in the day that worked for some and it didn't work. I just don't want to lose my place in line.
> 
> I am going to be really upset if people that ordered on the 8th are getting it before I do


I didn't mess with it just confirmed my shipping option so my place wasn't moved at all


----------



## Kathy

What makes this worse is that I can't even read. I read a page and the. Come right back to check. I go back and read the same page because I can't remember what I read 5 min ago. Pathetic!


----------



## lila

Just wondering if any of the follks who have gotten shipping notices are in Manhattan?


----------



## lila

> I didn't mess with it just confirmed my shipping option so my place wasn't moved at all


Hey this totally worked! It now says Aug 30. I feel a little better  Thanks so much!!


----------



## DD

tamborine said:


> _*SHIPPED*_ from Campbellsville, KY 1:24 pm!! Estimated delivery date (to NJ) 8/26!!
> 
> (does a little dance... )
> 
> ps - Prime 1-day via Fed Ex


Congrats! Wi-Fi only or 3G + Wi-Fi? white or graphite? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> We've got half of America's Got Talent from last night, then the results for tonight. It's pathetic, I know, but there you go. Not sure that will be enough to keep me away from the computer, I usually read through most of it, just watch the performances.


And Big Brother.... (I'll admit it... I like this show.)


----------



## BTackitt

I have my e-mail & tracking Number


----------



## luvmy4brats

BTackitt said:


> I have my e-mail & tracking Number


Yeah, rub it in....


----------



## nairbyeklep

I placed my pre-order on August 2nd, I kept getting the "not yet shipped we'll notify you be e-mail" message. I want my Kindle NOW!!. So I changed my shipping to next day (to see how much more it would be) then changed it back to the 2 day shipping, then all of a sudden I get a delivery estimate of August 30th!!!


----------



## 1131

TOMORROW!!!
My estimated delivery date is TOMORROW!!!!
My K3 will be waiting for me when I get home from work TOMORROW!!!  And I don't even have to work TOMORROW night!
happydancehappydancehappydancehappydancehappydancehappydance.....


----------



## cjpatrick

For real...I ordered on the 28th and yet...shipping soon. So sad.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Dear Amazon,
> 
> I'm almost out of Xanax. Please send me a shipping notice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~Luv


I need my shipping notice too.


----------



## Kathy

cjpatrick said:


> For real...I ordered on the 28th and yet...shipping soon. So sad.


Same here.


----------



## AllisonJay

Anybody from Virginia get their shipped email yet? Ordered my 3g/wifi graphite on the 29th (2 day shipping) and just have the "Shipping soon" mesage although my debit card has been charged. That's promising right?  

I want my kindle sooon!!!!


----------



## Kindle Convert

Kathy said:


> Same here.


Ditto! Grrrr!


----------



## BTackitt

I ordered on the 28th, and for 10 hours today it said shipping SOON... Now that I have my e-mail & shipping info, it is coming out of Indiana, when normally my shipments come from Kentucky.


----------



## Andra

Just got the shipping notice for my 3G graphite ordered on the first day. It should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## tamborine

DD said:


> Congrats! Wi-Fi only or 3G + Wi-Fi? white or graphite? Inquiring minds want to know.


WiFi Graphite! My dilemma now is deciding which friend or relative to give my K2 to! The market is probably so glutted with them now it would be useless to try to sell it. I'd rather give it as a no-special-occasion gift.


----------



## 911jason

imallbs said:


> TOMORROW!!!
> My estimated delivery date is TOMORROW!!!!
> My K3 will be waiting for me when I get home from work TOMORROW!!! And I don't even have to work tomorrow night!
> happydancehappydancehappydancehappydancehappydancehappydance.....


You forgot to put the 4th "tomorrow" in all caps. Please fix that.


----------



## 1131

And my lighted cover will be here with my Kindle.  I ordered my (yes my with a serial number that belongs to me) within 15 minutes of it becoming available with one day shipping.  My cover is coming from Phoenix via UPS and my (yes my) Kindle is coming from Indianapolis via Fed Ex.  Man, you would think this is my 1st Kindle not my 4th.


----------



## 1131

911jason said:


> You forgot to put the 4th "tomorrow" in all caps. Please fix that.


Well, that was on purpose but on reading it again, I think it does need to be in all caps - so I fixed it.


----------



## sequin

cjpatrick said:


> For real...I ordered on the 28th and yet...shipping soon. So sad.


Ditto.


----------



## luvmy4brats

AllisonJay said:


> Anybody from Virginia get their shipped email yet? Ordered my 3g/wifi graphite on the 29th (2 day shipping) and just have the "Shipping soon" mesage although my debit card has been charged. That's promising right?
> 
> I want my kindle sooon!!!!


I think ours fell off the truck. I'm in Maryland.


----------



## akpak

I've never been on pre-order Kindle watch before. Plus I'm extra excited for DH to finally have a Kindle too.

Had them shipped to my mom in case they weren't going to arrive before we leave on Saturday, but now I'm going to be worthless at work all day tomorrow.

She'll call me when they arrive, but I'll be tracking... I wonder who will call whom first?


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I think ours fell off the truck. I'm in Maryland.


Luv, let's find out where that truck is and meet up there. In Maryland too (N.E. of Baltimore).


----------



## AllisonJay

luvmy4brats said:


> I think ours fell off the truck. I'm in Maryland.


You know what? I'm starting to think so too. But at least we can cheer up with the thought that amazon has warehouses in Delaware, Pennsylvania and Virginia. So hopefully our kindles won't have to travel too far to get to us.


----------



## CaroleC

For those in the US in the first wave who don't yet have the e-mail shipping confirmation, here is something to wonder about:

I could be wrong but it seems to me that everyone in the US in the first wave who paid for 1-day shipping is getting theirs tomorrow, and those of us with 2-day free shipping are getting ours on Friday.

I went with 2-day free shipping and mine is coming on Friday. I noticed someone else whose e-mail was sent the same minute as mine was, today, from the same shipping depot in Whitestown, Indiana. That person paid for 1-day shipping and even though they ordered on the 29th (whereas I ordered on the 28th), their delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.

I am thinking they are late with the e-mails from some shipping depots, because they are frantically trying to get the shipments out on time. But even if your e-mail is late, your k3 has probably been shipped IMO.


----------



## MarcW

AllisonJay said:


> You know what? I'm starting to think so too. But at least we can cheer up with the thought that amazon has warehouses in Delaware, Pennsylvania and Virginia. So hopefully our kindles won't have to travel too far to get to us.


Dunno about that. I'm in Maryland, outside of DC, and my K3 is shipping from Indiana!

Marc


----------



## cjpatrick

No orders found.
Don't see what you're looking for? Try using the search box above, or select a different time period from the drop-down menu.


Just keeps getting worse


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> For those in the US in the first wave who don't yet have the e-mail shipping confirmation, here is something to wonder about:
> 
> I could be wrong but it seems to me that everyone in the US in the first wave who paid for 1-day shipping is getting theirs tomorrow, and those of us with 2-day free shipping are getting ours on Friday.
> 
> I went with 2-day free shipping and mine is coming on Friday. I noticed someone else whose e-mail was sent the same minute as mine was, today, from the same shipping depot in Whitestown, Indiana. That person paid for 1-day shipping and even though they ordered on the 29th (whereas I ordered on the 28th), their delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> I am thinking they are late with the e-mails from some shipping depots, because they are frantically trying to get the shipments out on time. But even if your e-mail is late, your k3 has probably been shipped IMO.


I agree, Carole. As I said in another post, with most of my Amazon orders with 1-day shipping, I get a "Shipped" email in the middle of the night and it arrives the next day. I still have faith that mine will come tomorrow.


----------



## b_knits

Mine just updated!

Shipped
Delivery Estimate: August 26, 2010  
Status:	In transit
Ship Carrier:	UPS
Latest Event:	Whitestown IN
Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 25, 2010 6:33:53 PM

This is for a graphite WiFi/3G and I'm in Maine. 

Red cover with light is still scheduled for delivery 8/31 but hasn't shipped.


----------



## cjpatrick

cjpatrick said:


> No orders found.
> Don't see what you're looking for? Try using the search box above, or select a different time period from the drop-down menu.
> 
> Shipment 1 of 1
> Shipped
> Delivery Estimate: August 26, 2010
> 
> Because that's what it looks like when it is updating!
> Just keeps getting worse


----------



## AllisonJay

MarcW said:


> Dunno about that. I'm in Maryland, outside of DC, and my K3 is shipping from Indiana!
> 
> Marc


Hmmm...this got me thinking. I'm seeing a lot of posts about people getting their kindles from Indiana. I wonder if there are only a select few warehouses shipping them.


----------



## PraiseGod13

AllisonJay said:


> You know what? I'm starting to think so too. But at least we can cheer up with the thought that amazon has warehouses in Delaware, Pennsylvania and Virginia. So hopefully our kindles won't have to travel too far to get to us.


I just know mine fell off the truck with yours.... but mine was picked up by two boys walking home from a day of fishing. They put my box out on the back porch where it was spotted by the hired hand. He saw that it was from Amazon. The only thing he knew about Amazon was the river in South America where he responsibly shipped my Kindle. It's currently on a large canoe being poled downstream where it will arrive at a remote village sometime tomorrow. From there, a missionary will send it with a box of Bibles to a fellow missionary in Ethiopia. I'm hoping to get mine in 2011.... but only with the help of the missionary in Ethiopia who has relatives in central Iowa.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

WHAT?!!!! Seriously?!!!!   



cjpatrick said:


> No orders found.
> Don't see what you're looking for? Try using the search box above, or select a different time period from the drop-down menu.
> 
> Just keeps getting worse


----------



## lindnet

Well, I'm trying not to worry about not having an email yet.  My credit card has been charged for both of the orders since early this afternoon, so I just KNOW they must have shipped today.

Right?


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> I agree, Carole. As I said in another post, with most of my Amazon orders with 1-day shipping, I get a "Shipped" email in the middle of the night and it arrives the next day. I still have faith that mine will come tomorrow.


DD I agree with you and Carole. I still have faith mine will come tomorrow.


----------



## RobertK

Shipped. Arrival tomorrow. Woohoo!

And case went from Aug.30th to tomorrow, too~

To bad I have class tomorrow night and won't get home until after 10. No way my wife let me stay up to play. Curses!


----------



## DYB

lila said:


> Just wondering if any of the follks who have gotten shipping notices are in Manhattan?


I'm in Queens. And - I don't mean to rub this in...in fact, I'll use a spoiler so don't read this if you don't have a strong stomach...


Spoiler



my UPS page says that *Scheduled Delivery Date:08/26/2010*


----------



## PraiseGod13

lindnet said:


> Well, I'm trying not to worry about not having an email yet. My credit card has been charged for both of the orders since early this afternoon, so I just KNOW they must have shipped today.
> 
> Right?


We have always been told that Amazon will not charge your payment to your card until your purchase ships. Be hopeful!!


----------



## LauraB

I just got my shipping notice.  I purchased on the 28th with one day prime. Then changed payment on the 14th of August. Mine kindle is being delivered tomorrow by UPS! The cover is still shipping soon. I ordered it at the same time with the same shipping.


----------



## malligator

WOOHOO!!! It'll be here tomorrow. Even though we have a distribution center here in Phoenix it is coming from IN.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Dear Mom,

Do NOT buy a book while I'm on Shipping Notice Watch. It causes me to freak out unnecessarily. The cat is now scarred for life. 

Thanks

~Luv


----------



## blanch

Queens here too!! and I just got my shipping notice!!!  


Shipment Date:  August 25, 2010 
Destination:  New York, NY, United States 
Estimated Arrival:  August 26, 2010 

Date Time Location Event Details 
August 25, 2010 06:33:53 PM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

Crossing my fingers that everyone else gets their emails soon!!!

(oh my... nobody warned me that Kindle Watch was so stressful... hmmm wonder if I have any Xanax left)


----------



## Silver

Anyone else close to Amazon in Seattle?  I could jump in my car and be there in an hour and a half, pick it up myself, and be playing with Collections before bedtime.  No notice, no email, no shipping schedule for me, though.  Other Washingtonians?  Anybody have a date yet?  Oh, yeah, purchased on the 28th with one day prime.


----------



## Anne

Mine is shipped   It was shipped at 6:33pm tonight  It should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Skydog

cjpatrick said:


> For real...I ordered on the 28th and yet...shipping soon. So sad.


I'm right there with you. I ordered (2 each) the first day, 28th, and have only "shipping soon" - no email, no cc charged. Same for the covers. 

What's worse.... I leave on a five-day business trip early Saturday morning.


----------



## Anne

DYB said:


> I'm in Queens. And - I don't mean to rub this in...in fact, I'll use a spoiler so don't read this if you don't have a strong stomach...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> my UPS page says that *Scheduled Delivery Date:08/26/2010*


I live in Queens mine is on the way. It should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## sequin

Mine just changed to shipped!! Ordered on 7/28 (3g) and 7/29 (wifi) prime 1-day. Shipped UPS from Whitestown IN, estimated arrival 8/26!!


----------



## richcb

It's going to get insufferable around here today (tomorrow?) for those of use that don't have their K3s yet.


----------



## MeganW

Just received shipping notification for my mom's graphite 3G.  She'll have it tomorrow!  Patiently waiting for my order and my sister's now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My mom is on a serious book buying spree at the moment. I've received 6 or 7 emails from Amazon in the last 10 minutes. Every time I see one I think THIS IS IT!!! And then see it's another book order. 

I'm about to de-register her Kindle


----------



## Anne Victory

Got my shipping notice!

It's 9:05 here.  According to them, it left the facility at 6:30pm.  Scheduled for delivery tomorrow.  WOOT!


----------



## Kathy

I wore myself out refreshing the screen. I give up for the night. I just have to trust that if they charged my card it has been shipped. I would love to get my email.


----------



## bwbollom

I just followed GBear's tip from the Miracles thread, which he apparently got from someone in this thread. I hadn't been too excited so far because I didn't place my order until Aug. 12 with estimated delivery that day of Sept. 8, so I figured I still had a bit of a wait. My card hasn't been charged and my order page still said "not shipped yet" but... After doing the little Amazon.com playing that I got from other thread, I'm really getting excited! Here's what my order page now shows:








SWEEEEEET! Monday can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Jobee87

I just checked and it says my package is shipping soon. I ordered on July 30th. Its funny how people who ordered it two weeks later than others are getting shipping dates before the people who ordered it earlier.


----------



## CaroleC

My tracking information has updated:
*August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 
August 25, 2010 10:47:17 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit *

So, even though it left the seller facility and was in transit at 10:47 this morning, UPS didn't get it until 8:07 PM tonight. I thought that was interesting. But then, it doesn't take much to interest me on this Kindlewatch! LOL



CaroleC said:


> I just got the "Your Amazon Order Has Shipped" e-mail!!!
> 
> The delivery date will be the 27th, not tomorrow.
> 
> K3 (3G+WiFi), graphite, ordered 7/28 @ 7:30 PM Pacific time, changed to free 2-day shipping on 7/29, location New Orleans.
> 
> The tracking information provided on Amazon says,
> August 25, 2010 10:47:17 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> So, it was sent over two hours ago but the web-page did not show that until just after I received the e-mail. Well, e-mails since they simultaneously sent the "Regarding your Recent Purchase" e-mail tellling me all about Kindles.


----------



## LauraB

BTW, my kindle 3g graphite has shipped, and I can track from Amazon, but I still haven't received an email that it shipped. I checked my Amazon account because I got a "congratulations on your kindle purchase email". That email has always arrived after my ship on my other kindles.


----------



## corkyb

OH man, you think if I put my k2 up for sale, I could order and get one day delivery for this weekend?
Paula, really really regretting she didn't order this when she had the chance with the rest of the entire kindleboard membership who all seem to be getting new Kindles tomorrow.  
Except Heather, of course.  And DD.  But really, the entire rest of the KB membership seems to be getting a new kindle tomorrow.
How about the meany Ann, is she getting hers too?
Paula, going off to pout


----------



## 1131

Well, my kindle is coming to Washington State so it probably has to catch an earlier flight in order to get here on time.  The Kindles headed to Maryland only have a short hop so they are probably in the lounge getting a drink.


----------



## Silver

Okay!  My email just arrived, with K3G to follow TOMORROW!  I am now joining the happy dance, excitement, jumping up and down party.  Kindle is a comin', Kindle is a comin' - Conga with me - Kindle is a comin'.


----------



## luvmy4brats

imallbs said:


> Well, my kindle is coming to Washington State so it probably has to catch an earlier flight in order to get here on time. The Kindles headed to Maryland only have a short hop so they are probably in the lounge getting a drink.


Great, I'm getting a lush. 

With that in mind, I'm going to go find some margaritas.


----------



## simonz

Ordered the K3 Graphite on July 28.  Later modified the order for overnight delivery.  Just got the Order has been Shipped email and UPS will deliver it tomorrow, August 26.  I can't wait.  I'm giving my K2 with skin and cover, to my girlfriend.


----------



## lindnet

Skydog said:


> I'm right there with you. I ordered (2 each) the first day, 28th, and have only "shipping soon" - no email, no cc charged. Same for the covers.
> 
> What's worse.... I leave on a five-day business trip early Saturday morning.


I hear you. I'm leaving on a cruise Saturday. I mean, yay...I'm going on a cruise. But without my new K3? Boo!


----------



## meempdog

Woo Hoo... finally got my email. Ordered on the 29th one day shipping and it has shipped. Scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. By the way I live in GA.


----------



## mlewis78

bwbollom said:


> I just followed GBear's tip from the Miracles thread, which he apparently got from someone in this thread. I hadn't been too excited so far because I didn't place my order until Aug. 12 with estimated delivery that day of Sept. 8, so I figured I still had a bit of a wait. My card hasn't been charged and my order page still said "not shipped yet" but... After doing the little Amazon.com playing that I got from other thread, I'm really getting excited! Here's what my order page now shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEEEEEET! Monday can't get here soon enough!


Great! I'll have to check mine again. I ordered on 8/11.


----------



## crca56

Hooray, it shipped!!!! due in tomorrow. one day shipping, i'm in dallas


----------



## lynninva

tamborine said:


> WiFi Graphite! My dilemma now is deciding which friend or relative to give my K2 to! The market is probably so glutted with them now it would be useless to try to sell it. I'd rather give it as a no-special-occasion gift.


I'm visiting DD and told her I was getting a new Kindle. She said that the best option for my K2US was to give it to her. I had been considering selling it or giving it to my Dad. She said grandpa is fine with his library books - it is an important part of his week. So I decided to leave my beloved K2 with her when I leave tomorrow.

I hope my UPS guy comes early tomorrow because I just received my shipping notice!!!! I live in VA and ordered graphite 3G on 7/28 with Prime one day shipping.


----------



## Evenshade

Here's the link for the shipping facility in Lexington....click on the photo and you can see where they're coming from! 
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=amazon+lexington+kentucky&fb=1&gl=us&hq=amazon&hnear=Lexington,+KY&cid=0,0,3955234753988191032&ei=ec51TIytJcH78AaYwaWjBw&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CCEQnwIwAQ

I was raised in Lexington and didn't even know they had an Amazon.com there.


----------



## mlewis78

I still have no estimated shipping date, but you (bwbollom) gave me some hope that it will come in August or at least sooner than 9/8.  Ordered on 8/11.


----------



## tnt

Well, this certainly has been an interesting evening watching everybody post about their experience.

It's pretty much apparent by now that I'm not going to get the Kindle on the 26th... I didn't really expect that I would, since I used two-day shipping.  The only reason I thought I might is that I live so close to a distribution center (20 miles).  Apparently, though, the shipping is being done from only a few of the centers, none of which are close to me.

I'm still hoping for the 27th.

Anyway, it's been a lot of fun doing the Kindlewatch with all of you.  Now it's off to bed.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm looking forward to hearing some preliminary reviews from those who receive kindle3 tomorrow.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

About darn time! Got my shipping notice email and I'm able to track it. Due in tomorrow! Yeah! Coming from Whitestown Indiana. 

Luv, still nothing yet?? You were right before me.....


----------



## Neo

Luv, I'll have a Margarita with you  

Mine finally changed to "shipping soon", but with no delivery estimate, a few hours ago... I ordered first wave, 1 day shipping and have Prime. 

I have full confidence that I will get my K3G (graphite) tomorrow, and that when I get up my shipping notice and tracking number will be waiting for me in my inbox  .

In the meantime, it's past 10pm here, and I get up at 5:45am, so I'm off  

See ya all tomorrow, and please don't write too much so I don't have 20 pages to read in the morning!!!!! LOL


----------



## Edge

Wow... I just checked mine, and it said no delivery date yet. Then, I updated to 1-day shipping, and now my estimate is August 27, 2010. I ordered August 5th.

I am ecstatic!!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I keep thinking, "How could I have ordered 4 hrs after the pre-order went live.... and my Kindle3 hasn't shipped so I might not get it until Monday the 30th.... and people who ordered almost a week after I did are getting theirs that day??  I need to go to bed even though it isn't that late.... just to get away from my computer.  Hopefully, I'll get up in the morning and find that my Kindle3 has shipped and they just forgot to change my status.  Otherwise, I don't get it...... but I'm SO happy for other KindleBoarders who are getting theirs either tomorrow or Friday... and I look forward to hearing their reactions!


----------



## love2read

corkyb said:


> OH man, you think if I put my k2 up for sale, I could order and get one day delivery for this weekend?
> Paula, really really regretting she didn't order this when she had the chance with the rest of the entire kindleboard membership who all seem to be getting new Kindles tomorrow.
> Except Heather, of course. And DD. But really, the entire rest of the KB membership seems to be getting a new kindle tomorrow.
> How about the meany Ann, is she getting hers too?
> Paula, going off to pout


Don't forget to add me to your exception list. Still no official notice or email. I wonder if my Kindle got into trouble and was sent to the corner


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . .went out to dinner. . .visiting a friend who's recovering from knee replacement surgery. . . . .and came back to 10 pages in this thread.  

Wow!

No, haven't read them all. . . .too tired right now. . .but I will say I got my 'it's shipped' notice as of 9:49 EDT with an estimated delivery date of August 26.  UPS, however, does not have the tracking info yet.  It's leaving from the Indiana facility.


----------



## lila

Gah! I officially hate Queens. You lucky ducks.


----------



## Seamonkey

I was literally napping when my email must have arrived..

Mine is coming via FedEx again (same as my K2 and DX did) and the estimated delivery date is AUGUST 26... OMG!!


Information about shipment       

Ship Carrier:  FedEx 
Tracking Number:  ------------ 
Status:  In transit 
 Order #:  102-- 
Shipment Date:  August 25, 2010 
Destination:  COSTA MESA, CA, US 
Estimated Arrival:  August 26, 2010 
 

Track your package       

Date Time Location Event Details 
August 25, 2010 09:02:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Arrival Scan 
August 25, 2010 08:50:00 PM Whitestown IN US Departure Scan 
August 25, 2010 11:08:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 

So it should fly in tomorrow.  Last time it flew into LAX and then came to Costa Mesa, which is very close to me in Fountain Valley, CA.

Heather.. I'm surprised, know you ordered earlier than I did.. I ordered at 1am on the 29th, I think.

And changed my shipping, which obviously didn't hurt .. 

Now to wonder what time it will arrive.  I have to leave home tomorrow to pick up a patient from his chemo and drive him home.. and I'll have to be careful not to drive too fast , hmm.. but thankfully it is not waiting to arrive until Saturday when I will be in a class from 8am - 4pm and would have been going crazy wanting to know and worrying about the fedex person just tossing it on the step and not reading my note saying to put it behind the screen door.


----------



## Tip10

CaroleC said:


> For those in the US in the first wave who don't yet have the e-mail shipping confirmation, here is something to wonder about:
> 
> I could be wrong but it seems to me that everyone in the US in the first wave who paid for 1-day shipping is getting theirs tomorrow, and those of us with 2-day free shipping are getting ours on Friday.
> 
> I went with 2-day free shipping and mine is coming on Friday. I noticed someone else whose e-mail was sent the same minute as mine was, today, from the same shipping depot in Whitestown, Indiana. That person paid for 1-day shipping and even though they ordered on the 29th (whereas I ordered on the 28th), their delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> I am thinking they are late with the e-mails from some shipping depots, because they are frantically trying to get the shipments out on time. But even if your e-mail is late, your k3 has probably been shipped IMO.


I ordered the afternoon of the 29th and took the free 2 day shipping (and then never touched nor looked at it again until this morning) and was one of the very first on here to get a shipping notice and its scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Diego

Finally got the shipping notification for my Kindle at 5:30 PM. Life has interfered in the last 2 hours so I wasn't able to come back and dutifully report my overwhelming elation.


My Graphite 3G, ordered on 7/28 with Prime 1-day shipping, was shipped at 11:00 AM this morning from Indianapolis to San Diego via FedEx for delivery tomorrow.
My Wife's White 3G, ordered on 7/29 with Prime 1-day shipping, still shows "Shipping Soon". I expect that it has already been shipped and it will be hours until I'm notified. I also expect it to be delivered tomorrow.
Our Black and Apple Green non-lighted cases, ordered on 8/3 with Prime 1-day shipping and scheduled to arrive on 8/30, were shipped at 4:30 PM this afternoon from Phoenix via UPS for delivery tomorrow.
The Black and Apple Green non-lighted cases that I ordered this morning when I found out they could be delivered Friday with free Prime 
shipping, or three days earlier than the ones I ordered above on 8/3, still show "Shipping Soon". I can't cancel this order.  (luv, I should have listened to you and been patient!)

Comments: 11:00 AM this morning! Was this Pacific Time or Central Time which was 9:00 AM Pacific Time? And they left me hanging all day?


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Great, I'm getting a lush.
> 
> With that in mind, I'm going to go find some margaritas.


Margaritas sound good.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nope. I've got nuthin.....maybe they're filling the orders backwards. Since I was first to order, I'll be the last to get notice.

I think I'm giving up for the night. 'night all.

<fingers crossed I wake up to a shipping notice>

And I am very happy to see so many people getting their shipping notice... Really. I'm just a wee bit jealous.


----------



## CandyTX

FINALLY got the shipping notification 

Graphite wifi
6:33pm from IN
Going to Austin, TX
1 day, Prime
Delivery UPS 08/26

WooooooHooooooo


----------



## Anne

lila said:


> Gah! I officially hate Queens. You lucky ducks.


That is not nice LOL Queens is a nice place. I hope you hear about your K3 soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> Margaritas sound good.


They'll have to be virtual. I can't drinks with the meds I'm taking...


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope. I've got nuthin.....maybe they're filling the orders backwards. Since I was first to order, I'll be the last to get notice.
> 
> I think I'm giving up for the night. 'night all.
> 
> <fingers crossed I wake up to a shipping notice>
> 
> And I am very happy to see so many people getting their shipping notice... Really. I'm just a wee bit jealous.


I hope you get your notice soon


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> They'll have to be virtual. I can't drinks with the meds I'm taking...


Mine will have to be vitual too. I have to get up early for work tomorrow.


----------



## Neo

I'm so pathetic! So I managed to turn off my laptop and am now in my bed. With my iPhone, checking my email and order status  ... Please shoot me  !!!!!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Ooh.. since my post, the plane (I assume) has taken off from Indianapolis.. hope my k3 is having a smooth flight.

Date Time Location Event Details 
August 25, 2010 09:02:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Arrival Scan 
August 25, 2010 08:50:00 PM Whitestown IN US Departure Scan 
August 25, 2010 11:08:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 
*August 25, 2010 09:09:37 PM --- Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit <<<<<<<<<*

Just nine minutes ago so hopefully I'll get to see an arrival scan in Los Angeles or wherever it lands before I sleep tonight.


----------



## Kat27

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> About darn time! Got my shipping notice email and I'm able to track it. Due in tomorrow! Yeah! Coming from Whitestown Indiana.


I ordered early and finally got my shipping notice tonight - I'm in the mountains of Colorado and mine is coming from Whitestown IN also. Says it will arrive tomorrow, but I'm not sure it can make it based on the tracking info. I'm sooooo excited and I didn't pay for overnight shipping, so if it does come tomorrow it is just an awesome bonus! 
My K1 died in July, so I have been waiting over a month with a serious case of Kindle withdrawl


----------



## julip

Seamonkey said:


> Ooh.. since my post, the plane (I assume) has taken off from Indianapolis.. hope my k3 is having a smooth flight.
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 25, 2010 09:02:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Arrival Scan
> August 25, 2010 08:50:00 PM Whitestown IN US Departure Scan
> August 25, 2010 11:08:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier
> August 25, 2010 09:09:37 PM --- Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Just nine minutes ago so hopefully I'll get to see an arrival scan in Los Angeles or wherever it lands before I sleep tonight.


Congrats, Sea! I got my shipping notice earlier too - I just went with my 2 day Prime, but to my surprise they've tendered it to Ontrac, which means arrival tomorrow! Happy dance!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Quick update....

My cover has shipped! It'll be here tomorrow. But that's all I've gotten. And in other news, my mom has bought 3 more books. Think about this. If you've been stalking your inbox all day, waiting to get an email that your order has shipped, are you really going to be happy when you keep seeing orders for all these books?? I think we're up to 11. Maybe they could be good.... What am I thinking? Most of hers go straight into Utter Crap. 
<sigh> 'night


----------



## vermontcathy

I have a double whammy of bad luck. I ordered 1-day shipping, no shipping notice. Went into a movie, came out expecting shipping email, nothing. Plus, while my phone was off, The Late Show with David Letterman called to offer tickets to a show next week (we'll be in NYC) but I missed the call so I might be out of luck there, too...


----------



## Skydog

Well, I admit to being somewhat ticked off.  Someone posted they ordered Aug 5 and has a Aug 27th delivery date?   I order (2) on 7/28 and have nothing more than shipping soon.  What the h---?  No cc charge, no email.  Nothing. 

It stinks.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Quick update....
> 
> My cover has shipped! It'll be here tomorrow. But that's all I've gotten. And in other news, my mom has bought 3 more books. Think about this. If you've been stalking your inbox all day, waiting to get an email that your order has shipped, are you really going to be happy when you keep seeing orders for all these books?? I think we're up to 11. Maybe they could be good.... What am I thinking? Most of hers go straight into Utter Crap.
> <sigh> 'night


I think you will get your shipping notice soon. I got my shipping notice for my cover first and then a couple of hours later. I got the notice that my K3 had shipped.


----------



## Skydog

Neo said:


> I'm so pathetic! So I managed to turn off my laptop and am now in my bed. With my iPhone, checking my email and order status ... Please shoot me !!!!!!


I think Amazon ought to update their technology and offer an immediate text message when your Kindle has shipped. That way you could even sleep and not miss the announcement!


----------



## Kat27

Skydog said:


> Well, I admit to being somewhat ticked off. Someone posted they ordered Aug 5 and has a Aug 27th delivery date? I order (2) on 7/28 and have nothing more than shipping soon. What the h---? No cc charge, no email. Nothing.
> 
> It stinks.


I bet yours has shipped. I think they are not keeping up with notifying people. I didn't get a shipped notice 'til late tonight even though I ordered sooner than lots of people who got their shipped notices this morning.


----------



## Skydog

Kat27 said:


> I bet yours has shipped. I think they are not keeping up with notifying people. I didn't get a shipped notice 'til late tonight even though I ordered sooner than lots of people who got their shipped notices this morning.


Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .went out to dinner. . .visiting a friend who's recovering from knee replacement surgery. . . . .and came back to 10 pages in this thread.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> No, haven't read them all. . . .too tired right now. . .but I will say I got my 'it's shipped' notice as of 9:49 EDT with an estimated delivery date of August 26. UPS, however, does not have the tracking info yet. It's leaving from the Indiana facility.


So are you going to unlock the "Got Your K3?" thread in the morning instead of Friday?

I don't even have a K3 on order (yet) and it is so much fun "listening" to how excited you all are. I'm anxiously awaiting the KB reviews!


----------



## 911jason

Trying not to get annoyed that people who ordered a week after me already have their shipping confirmations...

I ordered early morning of August 1st, prime 1-day shipping and still have nothing. Not even Shipping Soon... I can still cancel my order if I want! I don't want! I don't want!!!!

This is having no effect on me at all. Promise.


----------



## Anne

Skydog said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.


I think yours may have shipped too. I just got my notice not long ago and my K3 had shipped at 6:33Pm eastern time tonight.


----------



## LauraB

Ann in Arlington said:


> UPS, however, does not have the tracking info yet. It's leaving from the Indiana facility.


I'm in the same boat with UPS. I got my email 1 1/2 hours after my welcome letter and after the Amazon site showed it had shipped. I'm very excited.


----------



## amyberta

I checked my order and it says that the order is being prepared to be shipped and I can't change the order, hopefully that means real soon.


----------



## Seamonkey

Julip, glad  yours shipped as well!    Not sure what Ontrac is, but if it means you get it tomorrow, that's great.  I'm just hoping for an arrival scan listed before I go to bed so I know it is in California.  I think mine went to LAX last time, then was trucked to Costa Mesa and then it too FOREVER to come a very few miles to me.  Seemed like someone here who lives in Costa Mesa had theirs shipped by UPS (mine by FedEx) and theirs didn't go to Costa Mesa, lol.. but mine did.


----------



## meglet

Silver said:


> Anyone else close to Amazon in Seattle? I could jump in my car and be there in an hour and a half, pick it up myself, and be playing with Collections before bedtime. No notice, no email, no shipping schedule for me, though. Other Washingtonians? Anybody have a date yet? Oh, yeah, purchased on the 28th with one day prime.


I'm about 15 min from the main Amazon locations in Seattle (actually, I think I'm halfway between the warehouse and the new offices) but driving down there does no good, as the Kindles are shipping from Indiana and Kentucky. 

Keep checking, I got my shipping notice something like 7 hours after the Kindle actually shipped!


----------



## Seamonkey

Heather!  Glad you got your ship notice..  I can just imagine you getting all of those emails as your mother happily orders her books..


----------



## 911jason

GBear said:


> bwbollum,
> 
> I ordered mine at the same time. I followed the lead of another poster on the Watch thread and went into my order, clicked "Change Shipping Speed," and chose the same 2-day Shipping that was already specified. In other words, didn't change a thing. But when I confirmed the "change," I got an estimated Delivery Date of August 31! I'm sure I didn't affect anything, but I feel better because it looks like I'll be getting the K3 a week earlier than expected!


Well, I did this and now it does show Delivery Estimate of 8/27... but I'm still hoping that's wrong and I'll get it tomorrow since I was in the first wave.


----------



## Cindy416

Mine's on the way!


----------



## julip

Seamonkey said:


> Julip, glad yours shipped as well! Not sure what Ontrac is, but if it means you get it tomorrow, that's great. I'm just hoping for an arrival scan listed before I go to bed so I know it is in California. I think mine went to LAX last time, then was trucked to Costa Mesa and then it too FOREVER to come a very few miles to me. Seemed like someone here who lives in Costa Mesa had theirs shipped by UPS (mine by FedEx) and theirs didn't go to Costa Mesa, lol.. but mine did.


Ontrac is an overnight shipping service that amazon has been using more and more lately. Since I have Prime, they will often use it on a Thursday when 2-day would land on Saturday, unless they use Priority Mail. I never imagined they would use it for a Wednesday ship date, but maybe they didn't want to take any chances of a delay. Hope you see yours early in the day!


----------



## Toby

I got my shipping notice. Mine shipped at 6:33PM today!!! It's coming from IN to MA from UPS. (I ordered on 7/28. Got 1 day Prime.) I should get mine tomorrow just as I hoped, since I would have been out of town on Friday. Just don't know what time tomorrow. Whooooohooooooo!!!   
Today, I kept looking at all of the delivery trucks going by when I was in the car. In the house, whenever I heard a truck, I'd looked through the window. My kindle wasn't even shipped yet. I was beginning to think I was a dog ready to go running after the trucks. This waiting has made me loopy.At least I am not alone. I've had many laughs here from reading some funny posts here.


----------



## Seamonkey

julip said:


> Ontrac is an overnight shipping service that amazon has been using more and more lately. Since I have Prime, they will often use it on a Thursday when 2-day would land on Saturday, unless they use Priority Mail. I never imagined they would use it for a Wednesday ship date, but maybe they didn't want to take any chances of a delay. Hope you see yours early in the day!


LOL.. I just noticed DAPHNE smiling and looking out the side of her eye. And you know that tail was going too!

Ah.. they seem to have me pegged for FedEx which isn't my favorite carrier, but as long as it arrives, I'm good.


----------



## jd78

Alright, I'm off to bed, but my status never changed. Ordered early on 8/1 and still showing "Not Yet Shipped." I think it was a mistake that amazon had a press release stating that the Kindles are shipping earlier if they did not intend to ship all of the first wave ones today. IMO that press release changed the expectation that was already set. If they would have just started shipping some or even most of the K3s without blurting it out to the world it would have simply been a pleasant surprise.

On another note, I ordered some diapers earlier today and that order went to shipped in under and hour and will be here tomorrow even though I did not select overnight. I guess I live near the distribution center that handles diapers and not Kindles. Well, at least my son will be happy.


----------



## lindakoy

Yes! my order now says its being prepared for delivery and can't be changed.  Still no date for delivery shown though, it says, an email will be sent when there is an estimated delivery date.  Looks like I got upgraded to 2-day shipping!  I had originally selected Free Super Saver.  Hope it gets here by the weekend!  I ordered on July 28th.


----------



## Dan

Skydog said:


> I think Amazon ought to update their technology and offer an immediate text message when your Kindle has shipped. That way you could even sleep and not miss the announcement!


They do offer that. When you sign up for the notification you'll get a text in the AM day of shipping letting you know its on a truckroll.


----------



## DD

OK.  I'm turning in for the night.  It's 12:30 AM on the East coast.  I have nothing but "Shipping Soon" and "We will notify you by email...."  I ordered on July 28th at 10:28 PM with one day shipping and no shipping notice yet?  Just doesn't make sense.  I truly am happy for all of you who are getting your Kindles tomorrow but don't understand how anyone who ordered after me with 2-day shipping could be getting theirs tomorrow.   Oh, well.


----------



## lindakoy

Yippee!  Just this second got the email saying my Kindle has shipped via 2-Day UPS.  They're shipping it ahead of the lighted red cover I also ordered (to be delivered on Aug 31st).


----------



## strawhatbrat

I ordered August 19th, I have 2 day shipping, and it says it's estimated delivery date is Aug 30th. Seems too good to be true.


----------



## Gerund

Out of curiosity, those of you who *are not in the first wave (who ordered on August 2nd or later)*, do you have estimated delivery times?

Are these times "solid", or are they ranges of dates? (I.E: "Delivery on the 2nd" as opposed to "Delivery on the 2nd-4th")


----------



## Ponzy

Well, I ordered 28 July WiFi with lighted cover, both have now been shipped to Australia from Phoenix, but strangely my credit card has not yet been charged. Perhaps I am the lucky 10,000th customer!!!


----------



## Scooter321

Dan said:


> They do offer that. When you sign up for the notification you'll get a text in the AM day of shipping letting you know its on a truckroll.


How do you sign up for text notification? Or is it too late once the order has been place? I ordered on August 1st but still no change to the dreaded "not yet shipped" notice.  I'd love to hear via text.


----------



## Dan

Once you get that email that its been shipped.  Go back into the order page and you'll see the option open up for you.  It does not appear until the confirm emails go out unfortunately.


----------



## sams

Hey Gerund - I ordered August 12th @ 2:37 A.M. and my delivery estimate is August 30th. I was expecting it to ship September 8th and this might still be the case, but one can hope… 

BTW… hello everyone! This will be my first Kindle. Pretty excited.


----------



## Skydog

DD said:


> OK. I'm turning in for the night. It's 12:30 AM on the East coast. I have nothing but "Shipping Soon" and "We will notify you by email...." I ordered on July 28th at 10:28 PM with one day shipping and no shipping notice yet? Just doesn't make sense. I truly am happy for all of you who are getting your Kindles tomorrow but don't understand how anyone who ordered after me with 2-day shipping could be getting theirs tomorrow.  Oh, well.


DD - I'm in the same boat too. And it _*doesn't*_ make sense.


----------



## gina1230

lindakoy said:


> Yippee! Just this second got the email saying my Kindle has shipped via 2-Day UPS. They're shipping it ahead of the lighted red cover I also ordered (to be delivered on Aug 31st).


My order is just the opposite. I ordered on July 31 and my hot pink lighted cover will be here on Friday, and the K3G is still in processing with no ship date yet. Bummer.


----------



## southerntype

Oh my gosh! 

I ordered August 2, and I did the "Change shipping speed" and selected the same one that I already had, and now I have a delivery estimate of Aug 27!  

Haven't received a shipping notice yet; the estimated shipping date is Aug 26.

This is so exciting!  I thought that I wasn't going to have any exciting updates on my account until next week.  

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Archer531

Where do you guys expecting them in Sept see a shipping estimate? Mine just says that they will e-mail me when they have an estimate and I ordered mine on Aug. 15th. Hmmm...


----------



## sams

I only started to see August 30th after I clicked "retry payment method".


----------



## Jobee87

I just got a delivery estimate for tomorrow! (August 26th) I ordered it on July 30th.


----------



## Pushka

Archer531 said:


> Where do you guys expecting them in Sept see a shipping estimate? Mine just says that they will e-mail me when they have an estimate and I ordered mine on Aug. 15th. Hmmm...


That order wont be ready for a while yet. Most of us here ordered on around 28 - 1st August.


----------



## mlewis78

sams said:


> I only started to see August 30th after I clicked "retry payment method".


I don't see "retry payment method" on my order. How did you find this?


----------



## sams

Go to View Order Details, scroll down to where it says Payment Information/Payment Method and click the change button and then click on the retry payment method button.


----------



## KeRaSh

My K3 3G + WiFi shipped on the 25th @5:45 pm (GMT) with an ETA of 27th! I still can't believe I'll get my K3 on the actual release date. Black Lighted Cover is also on it's way.


----------



## mlewis78

sams said:


> Go to View Order Details, scroll down to where it says Payment Information/Payment Method and click the change button and then click on the retry payment method button.


Thanks. I just tried that and saw this:

Shipping estimate: August 26, 2010
Delivery estimate: August 30, 2010

Is this for real? They haven't even said that it's being prepared for shipment and can't be canceled. It can still be canceled.


----------



## sams

No idea. Could be a computer glitch, but it would be nice if it's true.


----------



## hera

I ordered my WiFi K3 on July 28th with 2day shipping, and I still don't have "Shipping Soon" and can still edit my order.    I wonder if I somehow got on Amazon's bad side; last week I ordered a textbook and cereal from Amazon with Prime 2day shipping, both were instock when I placed the order, and both took more than a week to arrive.

ETA: After seeing mlewis78's post, I went and checked Amazon for the 978th time. I do (finally!) have a shipping estimate of 26th/tomorrow. The delivery estimate was 30th/Monday, but I upgraded to 1-day shipping and so now the delivery estimate is the 27th/Friday.


----------



## Pushka

hera said:


> I ordered my WiFi K3 on July 28th with 2day shipping, and I still don't have "Shipping Soon" and can still edit my order.  I wonder if I somehow got on Amazon's bad side; last week I ordered a textbook and cereal from Amazon with Prime 2day shipping, both were instock when I placed the order, and both took more than a week to arrive.


Retry your credit card!


----------



## Nicolas

My Kindle finally changed to "Shipping soon". The cover is "Shipped". I received an e-mail from the import duty guys at 4AM (they're really up early, it seems) in my language, so it made me wonder whether the cover is in Hungary yet. However all this is about the cover, I have no news about the Kindle delivery estimate yet. Things are really speeding up, so I'm happy! 

EDIT: The package is still in the US (in Ohio to be precise). It was just the local branch of DHL, the delivery service who needed authorization to act on my behalf regarding the import process. Delivery estimate: September 2. So, even if the Kindle itself ships (soon, I hope, as it is "Shipping soon" for some time now) it won't be here until that date. That's just unfair, people in the UK receive it today, while we in continental Europe a week later. A flight to London takes two hours at most from here...


----------



## Linjeakel

It's now after 8.30am Thursday in the UK and my order status still says 'Not Yet Dispatched'. At this rate I'll be lucky to get it Friday. Either that or Amazon are woefully behind in updating the order pages. 

UK users on mobileread are already reporting having received their K3s but whether that's true or not I don't know. Having ordered on Jul 29 I'm very disappointed not to be among the first to receive their K3.


----------



## Pushka

One of my two orders made on the 28th hasnt dispatched yet either, so really it still isnt all that bad.  And Luv ordered almost immediately the orders opened and no further for her either.  Give it a few hours and I bet it will be all smiles.


----------



## tnt

5:42AM in the eastern US...still "shipping soon."  There won't be a Kindle waiting for me when I get home from work today...  doesn't look there will be one tomorrow, either.

Oh, well.  I'm looking forward to hearing the unboxing stories that will start pouring in later today.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Linjeakel said:


> It's now after 8.30am Thursday in the UK and my order status still says 'Not Yet Dispatched'. At this rate I'll be lucky to get it Friday. Either that or Amazon are woefully behind in updating the order pages.
> 
> UK users on mobileread are already reporting having received their K3s but whether that's true or not I don't know. Having ordered on Jul 29 I'm very disappointed not to be among the first to receive their K3.


Same. I'm feeling rather annoyed, since I was under the impression that all of the preorders would more or less go out at the same time.


----------



## DD

6:05 AM in Maryland.  Still Shipping Soon with no date.


----------



## 911jason

3:07 AM in California. Still NOT YET SHIPPED... =(


----------



## tommyr

Mine has shipped! Due here tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

OMG. I ordered on Aug 13 and expected delivery by Sep 10th--now my account page says shipping Aug 27 with expected arrival Aug 30th!!! Amazon really rocks


----------



## crisandria

Ordered July 29th with one day shipping. Still says Shipping Soon at 6:36 AM in Connecticut.


----------



## Trilby

Got my notice over night...it's shipped! Ordered on  July 29th.


----------



## Linjeakel

As I just said over on the UK thread ....

Well my burgundy cover (no light) has arrived and very nice it looks too. Seems like a sturdy but not bulky case and the colour is good. 

Now all I need is something to put in it. My 29th July K3 order is still at the 'you can cancel it we haven't even looked at it yet' stage ..... 

I've emailed Amazon to ask what happened to their 'first come, first served' policy.


----------



## gardenclc

3g -wifi
white
ordered 29jul
2 day shipping

My order says shipping soon for more than a day now...uggg...i was hoping for delivery by Friday ...i will be disappointed if i have to wait til Monday ...

PLEASE DELIVER BY FRIDAY !!!!  AMAZON  R U LISTENING ? 

a girls got to have dreams


----------



## Kathy

Mine is still in the Shipping Soon stage and I have not gotten an email. Getting really worried now. I ordered on the 28th.


----------



## derek alvah

Ordered on July 28th. My cover is supposed to arrive today. Kindle still has not shipped.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Wisteria Clematis said:


> OMG. I ordered on Aug 13 and expected delivery by Sep 10th--now my account page says shipping Aug 27 with expected arrival Aug 30th!!! Amazon really rocks


Wow, I am surprised by that!!!! I ordered two 3G + WiFi:

Order #1 Date: July 31st (early a.m.) during first K3 batch
Order #2 Date: August 2nd

BOTH still say _"Not shipped. We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time."_

What's up with that? Getting upset and sad here for my first Kindle!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyndi

It shipped!!!!!!!!!
and the estimated arrival date is August 27th....I love Amazon.
Latest Event:  Indianapolis IN
Departure Scan - Aug 26, 2010 3:47:00 AM


----------



## kimbertay

As of 5:58 my K3 is out for delivery!!!

INDIANAPOLIS, IN, US      08/26/2010     5:58 A.M.     OUT FOR DELIVERY  

I likely won't see it until late afternoon though and I'm stuck here at work!  I'm hoping it will deliver around lunch time and I can make a run home and grab it during lunch; fingers crossed!

I went into my account on Amazon and set it up to text me and I went into UPS and set it up to email me when delivered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. Got up a half hour ago. . . .took that long to go through 12 pages of posts. . . . .

Luv: did you know the e-mail address from which Amazon sends ebook confirmations is subtly different than that from which they send other purchase confirmations? I set up different folders for them to go to so I can tell which it is.

Wish I'd been home last night to tell you this when mom was on her buying spree. . .and I just know it'll all end up in "Utter Crap"

Checked my status this morning and my Kindle is in Chantilly. That's about 30 minutes away. It WILL get here today, coming by UPS

Cover has also been shipped. . . .should also get here today but coming by FedEx and private carrier.

And the VB bag I bought yesterday when I just couldn't _stand_ it any more, will arrive Friday. 

Have a great Kindle Day everyone!


----------



## derek alvah

Am I the only one who ordered on the 28th with prime one day shipping, who's kindle still has not shipped? Not to sound too upset,but I don't understand how people who ordered days after I did will get their orders filled before mine.


----------



## Erinath

Linjeakel said:


> UK users on mobileread are already reporting having received their K3s but whether that's true or not I don't know.


Why would someone lie about receiving a Kindle?






Believe me now?


----------



## Leslie

derek alvah said:


> Am I the only one who ordered on the 28th with prime one day shipping, who's kindle still has not shipped? Not to sound too upset,but I don't understand how people who ordered days after I did will get their orders filled before mine.


I am with you, Derek. I ordered early in the morning on the 29th, paid for the 1 day shipping with Prime ($3.99) and my status is still "shipping soon." Sigh...

L


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> Am I the only one who ordered on the 28th with prime one day shipping, who's kindle still has not shipped? Not to sound too upset,but I don't understand how people who ordered days after I did will get their orders filled before mine.


You're not alone. I ordered graphite 3G on July 28 at 10:28 PM with 1-day shipping. Still at "Shipping Soon". Cover has date of Aug. 30. I don't get it either.  What happened to 'pre-order to reserve your place in line'?


----------



## LauraB

I ordered in the 1st hour 1 day Prime and got an email last night it shipped for delivery today. It had been on Shipping Soon for almost 12 hours. When I did the tracking it showed it had been shipped 4.5 hours before I got the email, shipped from IN. BUT I went to Amazon account page to check this morning and when I tracked it, my kindle is showing as shipped from KY at 2 am this morning, still for delivery today. My point is, even if you are still Shipping Soon you may be farther in the process then the account page shows. Fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just want to say that, with the iPad shipment, the updates the day of shipping were not accurate; mine never showed that it was on the truck for delivery, but I got it on the scheduled day anyway.  Just sayin'

Betsy


----------



## Shetlander

I also ordered on 7/28 with one day prime shipping and still have a Shipping Soon status with an estimated delivery of 8/27 on my order as of a minute ago.  I'm holding out that the system is very busy and the status just hasn't been updated and I'll have my K3 tonight.  I'll be disappointed if it comes tomorrow but will simply ask for a refund for the one day shipping.  I'll live.  Basically I don't have enough caffeine in me yet to pout, which I will no doubt do loudly at some point if I have to wait another day.


----------



## b_knits

Erinath said:


> ... receiving a Kindle?


Erinath,
That looks fantastic! Thanks for taking the video and putting it up. I can't wait to get mine later today!
Bridget


----------



## DD

Erinath said:


> Why would someone lie about receiving a Kindle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me now?


o
This is great. I'm so excited (although disappointed that I don't have a ship date yet). Thank you for posting this, Erinath, and congratulations on your new Kindle!


----------



## Vicki G.

Received the "shipped" e-mail last night at 11:23 pm, tracking showed having left at 3:05 am on the 25th, ETA Houston on the 27th.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> You're not alone. I ordered graphite 3G on July 28 at 10:28 PM with 1-day shipping. Still at "Shipping Soon". Cover has date of Aug. 30. I don't get it either.  What happened to 'pre-order to reserve your place in line'?


I am with you DD, with the cover being shipped on August 30th. Didn't you get the red cover like I did? I also got the graphite 3G. I wonder if there is a difference between the ship times of the Wifi only models and the 3G?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For those who's Kindles don't come as scheduled. . . .remember the earliest _promised_ date was the 27th. . .and that was based on when you ordered. I'd say if, based on your order date, it has not come by the date it should have, you should definitely call Kindle CS and as calmly and rationally as possible explain your distress -- without yelling at them, 'cause it's not that guy on the phone's fault  -- and ask what they'll do. I expect anyone who paid for shipping will have it refunded, and you may even get a compensatory GC. . . . .They obviously want the best press possible about this. . . . .it might even be a case where e-mail will work BETTER than calling. . . . .


----------



## dmfreck

First post here. First-time Kindle owner, expecting my K3 today (although I've been using the kindle app on my iPad & Android phone).

Out for delivery - Aug 26, 2010 5:54:00 AM

Woohoo! I didn't even pay for overnight shipping.

BTW, this order was placed on July 30th. I'm 4 hours away from the shipping location in Indiana (for those of you poor souls who are not receiving good news).


----------



## DD

Would those who ordered a *Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 28 with 1-day shipping* and haven't received a "Shipped" notice yet please post stating their location? Just trying to get a feel for a pattern. Seems to be a lot of us on the Eastern seaboard. You don't have to be specific if you don't want. Just the state will do. Thanks


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Would those who ordered a *Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 28 with 1-day shipping* and haven't received a "Shipped" notice yet please post stating their location? Just trying to get a feel for a pattern. Seems to be a lot of us on the Eastern seaboard. You don't have to be specific if you don't want. Just the state will do. Thanks


I ordered Graphite 3G with WiFi, 1 day shipping, early in the morning on the 29th. I am in Maine.

L


----------



## Anne

My k3  and the cover are out for delivery.It is going to be a long day at work.


----------



## derek alvah

.....Ok. Called cs. They told me mine was in the shipping process and would ship today with prime 1 day and I would get it tomorrow. Not my question. My question was how could someone who ordered up to 1 or 2 days after me,have their kindle shipped before me? The rep. was polite,but didn't get what I was asking. She just kept repeating that the orders are first come first serve and they must have ordered before I did. Went round and round like this.Like I said..she was polite but I had to just end the conversation. Frustrating. Despite the sour apples, I am happy for those expecting their kindle today and look foreward to the reviews. (Just...you know...wish I was one of them).


----------



## joanie

DD said:


> Would those who ordered a *Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 28 with 1-day shipping* and haven't received a "Shipped" notice yet please post stating their location? Just trying to get a feel for a pattern. Seems to be a lot of us on the Eastern seaboard. You don't have to be specific if you don't want. Just the state will do. Thanks


I didn't order on the 28th, so I'm not sure whether you're interested, but I ordered on the 30th with one-day Prime and live in Brooklyn, NY. Still not shipped, though I've seen others with the same date as well as on the 1st who have shipped already. Oh, and my card has been charged, but I've been on Ship Soon for 12+ hours.


----------



## crisandria

graphite 3G on the 29th in CT. 1 day shipping. And my card has already been charged, but still seeing Shipping Soon with no estimated date or shipping notice.


----------



## Kathy

I ordered the white 3G on 28th and live in Florida. Shipping soon status 24 hours ago and no email. I paid $19 to have it ship overnight. I'll be asking for my overnight money back. They also added $12 overnight to the cover which was suppose to be 2 day fee shipping. My shipping option shows 2 day on the cover order page. I'll ask for that back as well.


----------



## derek alvah

DD said:


> Would those who ordered a *Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 28 with 1-day shipping* and haven't received a "Shipped" notice yet please post stating their location? Just trying to get a feel for a pattern. Seems to be a lot of us on the Eastern seaboard. You don't have to be specific if you don't want. Just the state will do. Thanks


I ordered graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 28th with prime 1 day shipping.Has not shipped yet.I'm from Alabama.


----------



## wtpooh100

Ordered on 7/29 paid overnight shipping - graphite 3g - live in CT  

Status as of 8 a.m. EST

Shipping Soon
Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010 - August 30, 2010 
    * Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation
      Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.


----------



## love2read

I ordered a Graphite 3G + WIFI on July 29 at noon with one day shipping and was told this morning by Amazon that due to a technical error I won't be getting mine till Tuesday. I'm near Cleveland, Ohio.

I had a hard time understanding the lady so I may call back and see if I can get a better answer.


----------



## MeganW

I ordered a graphite wifi on the 28th with Prime one-day shipping, and a graphite 3g shipped to a different address on the 29th with Prime one-day shipping, and both are stuck in Shipping Soon with no ship date. 

I also ordered a graphite 3g on the 28th with Prime one-day shipping, sent to my mom's address, and it's due at her house today. Her order is the only one that has a tracking number. 

Edited to add: my mom is in Missouri and the other 2 orders are in Kansas.


----------



## vermontcathy

DD said:


> Would those who ordered a *Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 28 with 1-day shipping* and haven't received a "Shipped" notice yet please post stating their location? Just trying to get a feel for a pattern. Seems to be a lot of us on the Eastern seaboard. You don't have to be specific if you don't want. Just the state will do. Thanks


You might be on to something. I'm in Vermont. Ordered 8/29, Prime 1-day shipping. Not shipped yet.

In the "I didn't get shipped" thread, someone said CS told them there was a glitch and it wouldn't ship til Monday. I hope they are wrong. I'll call later today.


----------



## Tip10

Mine is showing as being in my hometown but not showing out for delivery yet.  Hopefully it'll get delivered before DD has to go to work -- if so she'll text me when it arrives.  ALAS, I'll need to wait till I get home from work to see it!! 

Was gonna take today off but an emergency situation yesterday screwed those plans up.


----------



## Guest

It's coming...


----------



## intinst

I ordered graphite Wifi only 7/28/10 with Prime one day shipping. Still showing shipping soon. I'm in AR, Little Rock area.


----------



## sandypeach

Tracking my order:

Tracking Information:    
Status:  In transit  
Ship Carrier: UPS 
Out for delivery - Aug 26, 2010 7:02:00 AM  

This means that it should arrive at home sometime late this afternoon.

My cover, however, is still in "Shipping Soon" status and scheduled to arrive on 8/31.  I guess I'll just read nekkid until Tuesday.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> I am with you DD, with the cover being shipped on August 30th. Didn't you get the red cover like I did? I also got the graphite 3G. I wonder if there is a difference between the ship times of the Wifi only models and the 3G?
> 
> L


Yes, Leslie, that's what I'm trying to track but I can't find a pattern. There are a lot of people who ordered after us including graphite 3G models who will get delivery today with free 2-day shipping.

Yes, I ordered the red lighted cover and changed my shipping to 1-day prime yesterday morning before my order for the cover switched over to "Shipping Soon". That just took my set delivery from Aug 31 to Aug 30.


----------



## KathyY

My lighted cover is out for delivery right now but my graphite 3G is still in the shipping soon status. I ordered on 7/28. I had originally ordered the black cover with it but cancelled the cover and ordered it in red the next day. I have prime so didn't opt for the one day shipping. I am still hoping it will turn up tomorrow but we will see.


----------



## DD

love2read said:


> I ordered a Graphite 3G + WIFI on July 29 at noon with one day shipping and was told this morning by Amazon that due to a technical error I won't be getting mine till Tuesday. I'm near Cleveland, Ohio.
> 
> I had a hard time understanding the lady so I may call back and see if I can get a better answer.


Was refunding your 1-day shipping fee discussed?


----------



## malligator

My K3-3G has made it from IN to AZ. The wait is almost over! Now I just have to make it through work. I actually have a mound of stuff to do. On the one hand it will hopefully make the day fly. On the other, I hope I can control my excitement enough to actually get stuff done.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Fudge. Now my estimated delivery date is August 30.  I ordered 7/31 with the two-day shipping. I changed it yesterday morning to 1-day shipping and it showed an estimated delivery date of August 27. I went to my order and reconfirmed my one-day shipping and the date changed. Wahhhhhh....   I am very sad.


----------



## DYB

I had previously changed my shipping method (like, two weeks ago) and it didn't affect the day my Kindle was shipped out.  I changed the method on-line, not via phone.

My Kindle is currently on truck for delivery!  I hope my Super is around to accept it when it comes!

This is like Christmas in August, isn't it?


----------



## love2read

DD said:


> Was refunding your 1-day shipping fee discussed?


Yes, I specifically asked for a shipping refund. The refund hasn't happened yet but she said it would after I get charged for the order.

Since I placed the order in July, I haven't made any changes to the shipping speed or adding gift cards to it. I didn't want to accidentally cause a problem.


----------



## lindnet

KimberlyinMN said:


> Fudge. Now my estimated delivery date is August 30. I ordered 7/31 with the two-day shipping. I changed it yesterday morning to 1-day shipping and it showed an estimated delivery date of August 27. I went to my order and reconfirmed my one-day shipping and the date changed. Wahhhhhh....  I am very sad.


Kimberly, don't worry too much about that estimated delivery date. When I did the Retry Payment Method yesterday, mine changed to that date and I was worried. Then I started noticing that a lot of people who went in and changed something had their date change to Aug. 30 as well. Today I got my shipping notice and it is supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## mrkalel

http://twitpic.com/2ibbv6

Tracking Results


----------



## Anne

Ann I am not sure if you have heard from Heather her mom is back in the hospital in critical condition with a pulmonary embolism.Heather posted it on Facebook.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just want to say that, with the iPad shipment, the updates the day of shipping were not accurate; mine never showed that it was on the truck for delivery, but I got it on the scheduled day anyway. Just sayin'
> 
> Betsy


Thank you. I hope that is the case here.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Anne said:


> Ann I am not sure if you have heard from Heather her mom is back in the hospital in critical condition with a pulmonary embolism.Heather posted it on Facebook.


Oh no! Please keep us posted. Maybe start a thread in 'not quite kindle'?


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> Ann I am not sure if you have heard from Heather her mom is back in the hospital in critical condition with a pulmonary embolism.Heather posted it on Facebook.


Oh, that's terrible. I'm so sorry to hear it. I guess that puts all of this in perspective.


----------



## AllisonJay

I just got the anticipated email shipping dtates from amazon. Could my confirmation email be on the horizon??


----------



## Steph H

DD said:


> I have nothing but "Shipping Soon" and "We will notify you by email...." I ordered on July 28th at 10:28 PM with one day shipping and no shipping notice yet? Just doesn't make sense. I truly am happy for all of you who are getting your Kindles tomorrow but don't understand how anyone who ordered after me with 2-day shipping could be getting theirs tomorrow.  Oh, well.


I'm in nearly the same boat, I ordered on July 30 with Prime one-day; I went to bed with "Shipping Soon" and an estimated delivery day of Aug. 27. I was really expecting to get a 'shipped' notice overnight....but no. No email, no update on the order page. I'm very confuzzled about how they're processing these....


----------



## KimberlyinMN

lindnet said:


> Kimberly, don't worry too much about that estimated delivery date. When I did the Retry Payment Method yesterday, mine changed to that date and I was worried. Then I started noticing that a lot of people who went in and changed something had their date change to Aug. 30 as well. Today I got my shipping notice and it is supposed to be here tomorrow.


Okay, good.  I will "keep the faith".


----------



## Anne

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh no! Please keep us posted. Maybe start a thread in 'not quite kindle'?


I just read in another thread that her mom is doing better .


----------



## Pushka

Sending all my positive thoughts to Heather's mum.  A very worrying time for her.


----------



## BruceS

I am in Albany, NY.

3G ordered 7/28 before 1AM 1-Day Prime.

It has shown Shipping Soon for over 24 hours now.

I have to go out later this morning for a couple of hours.

If nothing has changed by the time I return, I guess it will be time to call customer service.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Oh, that's terrible. I'm so sorry to hear it. I guess that puts all of this in perspective.


I just read in another thread that Heather mom is doing better.She will need to stay in the hospital for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ElLector

Hello my wonderful and ever-so-intelligent Kindleboards members!

My K3 is Out For Delivery!  Woo hoo!  But I won't be getting it until probably next week ( ).   I'm trying to get my parents to ship it to Korea as soon as possible.  So I guess I'm on Kindle Watch, twice.  Bwonk Bwonk for me.  I can't wait to read your posts!  Please throw in some pictures too!!!!


----------



## stargazer0725

Kindle CS is now trying to give my some BS about not getting my Kindle until Monday.  Official party line from at least TWO reps is that they don't officially have to ship out until Friday, despite Amazon's own press release that they are shipping 2 days early. And despite the fact that my credit card was charged early yesterday morning and I paid for one-day shipping.  It should be delivered today - NOT Monday.  If I don't have it in hand today, they WILL be refunding my 1-day shipping fees for both the case and the Kindle.


----------



## CoolMom1960

Mine is out for delivery!!!!!  Damn this is one day when I wish I could go and pick it up at the UPS office rather than wait for them to come!


----------



## derek alvah

> If nothing has changed by the time I return, I guess it will be time to call customer service


A complete waste of time. I've called them and they have no idea what's going on. They are polite and try to help,but it changes nothing. They're not in a position to do anything about amazons shipping blunders. Frustrating I know,but you might as well just sit back and ride it out.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

derek alvah said:


> A complete waste of time. I've called them and they have no idea what's going on. They are polite and try to help,but it changes nothing. They're not in a position to do anything about amazons shipping blunders. Frustrating I know,but you might as well just sit back and ride it out.


Words of wisdom. I bet CS is inundated with calls right now. Dang, I need to go clean something. (Wash the kitchen floor again? I bet if I use an old toothbrush, it would take longer.)


----------



## love2read

I decided to call Amazon back and asked if  the other person I talked to in Customer Service earlier this morning was right and I wouldn't get my Kindle till next Tuesday. He checked my status and since the call this morning my Kindle has been shipped and will be delivered tomorrow  

He even quoted me a UPS delivery confirmation number.

They are still refunding the shipping charge though.


----------



## Emmalita

Mine is out for delivery!!!!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm in the same boat guys. I was fully expecting to have me email this morning saying it had shipped and still no change. They did charge my card yesterday. While I'm extremely happy for all of you that got yours, I'm frustrated to see people order 3-4 days after me get their shipping notices while I sit on the sidelines. 

Yes, it's an accident, but I'm still bummed about it.


----------



## Anne Victory

Mine is out for delivery, as well.  Normally UPS comes during lunch.  Maybe they'll be early today, but I honestly doubt it.  It's okay, though - 4 more hours.  :bounce:


----------



## BruceS

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in the same boat guys. I was fully expecting to have me email this morning saying it had shipped and still no change. They did charge my card yesterday. While I'm extremely happy for all of you that got yours, I'm frustrated to see people order 3-4 days after me get their shipping notices while I sit on the sidelines.
> 
> Yes, it's an accident, but I'm still bummed about it.


Maybe we should suggest to Jeff that he at least give us a gift card equal to the price of the K3 for those of us who were not processed in order.


----------



## malligator

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in the same boat guys. I was fully expecting to have me email this morning saying it had shipped and still no change. They did charge my card yesterday. While I'm extremely happy for all of you that got yours, I'm frustrated to see people order 3-4 days after me get their shipping notices while I sit on the sidelines.
> 
> Yes, it's an accident, but I'm still bummed about it.


If they've charged your card I wholeheartedly believe that it's on it's way. I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## wtpooh100

I just talked to CS - she did say they are getting lots of calls about Kindle orders! Anywhoo - my order was placed 7/29.  She checked and said it "hasn't fully entered the shipping process yet" - no shipping number but that it is scheduled to be shipped out tomorrow.  Looks like with many of these they are still going with the original 8/27 release date.  Bummer -


----------



## KimberlyinMN

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in the same boat guys. I was fully expecting to have me email this morning saying it had shipped and still no change. They did charge my card yesterday. While I'm extremely happy for all of you that got yours, I'm frustrated to see people order 3-4 days after me get their shipping notices while I sit on the sidelines.
> 
> Yes, it's an accident, but I'm still bummed about it.


Hey! Let's start drinking!! I could run to the liquor store shortly. Come on over!! Granted, my limit is one drink because I start dropping them.

Maybe I should re-arrange the living room furniture.


----------



## HelloSamwise

DD said:


> Would those who ordered a *Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi on July 28 with 1-day shipping* and haven't received a "Shipped" notice yet please post stating their location? Just trying to get a feel for a pattern. Seems to be a lot of us on the Eastern seaboard. You don't have to be specific if you don't want. Just the state will do. Thanks


First post here, but I started reading message boards as I got increasingly antsy for my Kindle.

Ordered 7/28 with Prime 1-day shipping. Live in New Jersey.

Still says "Not Yet Shipped" with a shipping estimate of August 27 and an estimated delivery date of August 30. (What happened to Saturday deliveries for next-day shipping?)

I am the first to hop up and down announcing that Amazon has always been very, very good to me. However, this is somewhat disheartening. At least, as far as I know, it's still being shipped by the promised date.

Congratulations to everyone who will be receiving your Kindles today! Give yours a hug for me.


----------



## CandyTX

I'm hoping for you folks that should have gotten notices are really going to get them today. I know I've ordered stuff overnight and had it in my hand before the email made it. I'm sure it's frustrating for you folks and I hope you get it!


----------



## stanghla

Just checked my tracking number and mine is already in Hamilton, Ontario, and already processed through customs.....maybe it will be delivered tomorrow.  I never thought it would get to Canada this soon.... I am impressed!


----------



## Evenshade

I'm shipped!  I used the free 2 day shipping to NC and it will be here tomorrow.  Of course, I will be out of town until Monday.


----------



## Tip10

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in the same boat guys. I was fully expecting to have me email this morning saying it had shipped and still no change. They did charge my card yesterday. While I'm extremely happy for all of you that got yours, I'm frustrated to see people order 3-4 days after me get their shipping notices while I sit on the sidelines.
> 
> Yes, it's an accident, but I'm still bummed about it.


Take heart luv -- when I got my K2 It got delivered and I took it downstairs to my office and unboxed it plugged it in, read the welcome letter, went through the manual. I logged onto my computer and, out of curiosity looked and it STILL said not yet shipped -- ordered my first book and downloaded it and was starting to read it when mail chimed. I got the e-mail saying it had been shipped a good hour and a half AFTER it had been delivered to my door!

Sending good thoughts your way!!


----------



## joolz

Ugh. Ordered Wi-fi graphite on 7/29 with 2-day Prime, later changed to 1-day... no cc charge, still "shipping soon". Like I tell my son, life isn't fair, but it's ok to be disappointed.


----------



## lesedi

I'm in the "I ordered - graphite 3G, Prime upgraded to overnight - on July 29th and still have 'shipping soon' on my account" group. I live in CA. Sheesh, I finally ordered the lighted Kindle cover yesterday and it has shipped!

Sigh.

However, I recall that this happened when I ordered the K2 US for my father and me. Both Kindles arrived long before the shipping notice arrived. At least that's what I'm consoling myself with at this point. 

On the other hand, I have a guest coming this afternoon who will stay till early afternoon tomorrow so even if it arrives today, I won't be able to do much with it till tomorrow. 

So it goes.
Cherie


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> A complete waste of time. I've called them and they have no idea what's going on. They are polite and try to help,but it changes nothing. They're not in a position to do anything about amazons shipping blunders. Frustrating I know,but you might as well just sit back and ride it out.


I posted about my CS experience in the 'First Wave' thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33797.msg612290.html#msg612290


----------



## jlee745

I get mine tomorrow. I am so jealous of all of you that are getting yours today but I have something exciting coming today too. I am waiting on Directv to come hook up my hd dvr box. I have been waiting all month for today and tomorrow to come and its finally here I'm so geek-ed up its not funny. My fellow ladies friends just can't understand love for electronics. Who needs diamonds just give me gadgets.lol
Oh yeah don't forget you can track your kindle with www.boxoh.com


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in the same boat guys. I was fully expecting to have me email this morning saying it had shipped and still no change. They did charge my card yesterday. While I'm extremely happy for all of you that got yours, I'm frustrated to see people order 3-4 days after me get their shipping notices while I sit on the sidelines.
> 
> Yes, it's an accident, but I'm still bummed about it.


I'm with you. I will ask for a refund on all of the expedited shipping charges. I still don't have any info. Still in the Shipping Soon status.

On another note, I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I am so excited for all of you who get their K3s today.... but I'm bummed.  I ordered just hours after the ordering began.... haven't changed anything during the wait.... and still no shipping notice when I got up this morning.  My Amazon account has said "Shipping Soon" for over 33 hours now.  Not my definition of "Soon".....  Unless they missed sending my email about shipping completely.... this means no K3 until Monday which really bums me out.  If the release date was on a Monday and my order came one day late... it would be one day late.  With the release day on a Friday... my order coming one day late makes it three days late.  I don't understand how they're shipping.  People who ordered 4-6 days after I did are getting theirs today..... I won't have mine for at least 4 days or longer depending on when they finally ship it. Sigh of sadness


----------



## DD

HelloSamwise said:


> First post here, but I started reading message boards as I got increasingly antsy for my Kindle.
> 
> Ordered 7/28 with Prime 1-day shipping. Live in New Jersey.
> 
> Still says "Not Yet Shipped" with a shipping estimate of August 27 and an estimated delivery date of August 30. (What happened to Saturday deliveries for next-day shipping?)
> 
> I am the first to hop up and down announcing that Amazon has always been very, very good to me. However, this is somewhat disheartening. At least, as far as I know, it's still being shipped by the promised date.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who will be receiving your Kindles today! Give yours a hug for me.


Welcome to Kindleboards! See my post about my call to CS. They tell me my Kindle will be here tomorrow.


----------



## joolz

lesedi said:


> I finally ordered the lighted Kindle cover yesterday and it has shipped!


The cover is the other weird thing. I preordered that with two-day a few weeks ago, and it hasn't shipped. But when I looked at the product page yesterday morning - they said I could have it by Friday w/ 2-day. So the advantage of pre-ordering is....??


----------



## karthwyne

My wifi order on the 29th was showing shipping soon all day yesterday (first checked around 8am eastern). I received the Shipped email this morning at 02:14 eastern. Shipped via UPS. UPS says "Billing Information Received" for 2nd day air, Shipped/Billed On: 08/25/2010. Also got the Amazon Payments email at 05:05 eastern stating activity for Aug 25.

My amazon order page shows that it shipped August 25, 2010 03:13:37 AM "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit"

Nothing states where it is coming from, but at least they all state delivery for the 27th.


----------



## DD

I really think Amazon is basking in the glory of starting shipping 2days early(according to the press release).  But, what they don't realize is that when the message got to some guy in the warehouse to start early, he walked over and started with the wrong pile.  LOL


----------



## Cindy416

My daughter ordered 3 new Kindles within hours of each other as soon as the ordering process was functioning. I live about 100 miles away from my daughters, who live in a large city, as opposed to the rural area where I'm located. My K3 has shipped and is out for delivery today, and my daughters' Kindles are still listed as "shipping soon," which has been their status since early yesterday. I'm thinking that there's a possibility that theirs have shipped, but the notification process hasn't caught up with the shipping. I'm relatively certain that my daughters will get theirs today or tomorrow, but it's still strange that mine is already on the UPS truck, and is out for delivery today.


----------



## DD

KimberlyinMN said:


> Words of wisdom. I bet CS is inundated with calls right now. Dang, I need to go clean something. (Wash the kitchen floor again? I bet if I use an old toothbrush, it would take longer.)


Well, I have to go start cooking for tomorrow. It'll be the first time my boys (men 33 and 35 yrs old) will be home together for a while and they've requested certain foods -- my famous (according to them) barbecued ribs, homemade cornbread, caramelized sweet potatoes, and more. That should keep me busy. Either that or some keys on my computer are going to be very sticky from checking email while I'm cooking.


----------



## Madeline

DD said:


> Well, I have to go start cooking for tomorrow. It'll be the first time my boys (men 33 and 35 yrs old) will be home together for a while and they've requested certain foods -- my famous (according to them) barbecued ribs, homemade cornbread, caramelized sweet potatoes, and more. That should keep me busy. Either that or some keys on my computer are going to be very sticky from checking email while I'm cooking.


Um, can I come over too?


----------



## DD

Here's a thought: let's hope this shipping glitch is the only one associated with the K3. I remember too well the glitch with many of the K2s was *SUNFADE*. Some of you will remember I had to go through 6 (from Feb. - late June) before I got a good one and I wasn't the only one. 

Just trying to make everyone feel better.


----------



## DD

Madeline said:


> Um, can I come over too?


The more the merrier!


----------



## MarcW

DD said:


> I really think Amazon is basking in the glory of starting shipping 2days early(according to the press release). But, what they don't realize is that when the message got to some guy in the warehouse to start early, he walked over and started with the wrong pile. LOL


Given that they originally specified "release date delivery," which would require shipping early, how do they get away with patting themselves on the back for shipping early? Not that I'm complaining, mind you.

Marc


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine is a graphite 3G + Wifi and I had interpreted the tracker last night as saying that mine had shipped (jumped on the plane) last night but now 7:30ish am on the west coast.. just see

Date Time Location Event Details 
August 26, 2010 03:29:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan 
August 25, 2010 09:02:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Arrival Scan 
August 25, 2010 08:50:00 PM Whitestown IN US Departure Scan 
August 25, 2010 11:08:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 
August 25, 2010 09:09:37 PM --- Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

and that could mean it hasn't jumped on the plane or that it has.. Grrr.

It says estimated ARRIVAL is today, but is that really delivery?  

I ordered at 1am on the 29th and later popped for 1 day delivery.

Good news is that the actual order summary does say "delivery ESTIMATE" is today.


----------



## izzy

Its sad im in class refreshing hoping that my k3 will be shipping soon. I am just hoping it comes by the 2nd week of september so i am not kindle-less for too long.

DD that food sounds amazing i'm now craving ribs.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Here's a thought: let's hope this shipping glitch is the only one associated with the K3. I remember too well the glitch with many of the K2s was *SUNFADE*. Some of you will remember I had to go through 6 (from Feb. - late June) before I got a good one and I wasn't the only one.
> 
> Just trying to make everyone feel better.


Thanks for the pep talk and it is helping. I remember your sunfade nightmare so I'll have to adopt the same attitude for my K3 as I did for my children: As long as he arrives healthy and whole, I'll be happy/content.


----------



## DD

DD said:


> I really think Amazon is basking in the glory of starting shipping 2days early(according to the press release). But, what they don't realize is that when the message got to some guy in the warehouse to start early, he walked over and started with the wrong pile. LOL


Where's Scott (mrscottishman)? He could write a good comedy about this.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> On another note, I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better.


Well, she was. She's in the ICU in critical condition right now. I posted in the thump and prayer threads.

I'm using KB as a distraction. There's nothing I can do from here except worry.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Well, I have to go start cooking for tomorrow. It'll be the first time my boys (men 33 and 35 yrs old) will be home together for a while and they've requested certain foods -- my famous (according to them) barbecued ribs, homemade cornbread, caramelized sweet potatoes, and more. That should keep me busy. Either that or some keys on my computer are going to be very sticky from checking email while I'm cooking.


What time should I be there?


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, she was. She's in the ICU in critical condition right now. I posted in the thump and prayer threads.
> 
> I'm using KB as a distraction. There's nothing I can do from here except worry.


Luv... I'm so sorry about your mom! Praying here in Iowa!!


----------



## Steph H

luvmy4brats said:


> What time should I be there?


That was going to be my question. 

Best of thoughts going out to you and your mom, Heather.


----------



## 13893

DD said:


> -- my famous ... caramelized sweet potatoes, and more...


Ooh, would you possibly share your recipe for caramelized sweet potatoes? (and if on a different thread, tell us where?)

yum...

In other news, my K3 ordered on the 28th is in transit for delivery tomorrow. I wish I had known 1-day delivery was so cheap with Prime!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> What time should I be there?


You're close enough! 1 PM tomorrow. (Don't wear a Steelers shirt. They will eat you alive!) LOL


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, she was. She's in the ICU in critical condition right now. I posted in the thump and prayer threads.
> 
> I'm using KB as a distraction. There's nothing I can do from here except worry.


So sorry. That puts worrying about the delivery of our K3 in perspective. I'd much rather hear good news about your mom than get my K3 a day early. Know we are praying for her.


----------



## DD

LKRigel said:


> Ooh, would you possibly share your recipe for caramelized sweet potatoes? (and if on a different thread, tell us where?)
> 
> yum...
> 
> In other news, my K3 ordered on the 28th is in transit for delivery tomorrow. I wish I had known 1-day delivery was so cheap with Prime!


I'll write it up and post it in the recipes thread. I'll let you know where. It's not difficult and involves no sugar, so it's pretty lo-cal. Which is good because the ribs are not.


----------



## Seamonkey

DD the ribs sound wonderful!!

OK.. I went to the FedEx site for tracking and it looks better

Departed FedEx location
INDIANAPOLIS, IN  Shipment Dates
Ship date  Aug 25, 2010
Estimated delivery  Aug 26, 2010 by 3:00 PM  <<<<<<<<
Destination
Fountain Valley, CA

Shipment Facts Help Service typeStandard Overnight 
Weight2.0 lbs/.9 kg 

Date/TimeActivityLocationDetailsAug 26, 2010 3:29 AM
Departed FedEx locationINDIANAPOLIS, INAug 25, 2010 9:09 PM
Shipment information sent to FedExAug 25, 2010 9:02 PM
Arrived at FedEx locationINDIANAPOLIS, INAug 25, 2010 8:50 PM
Left FedEx origin facilityWHITESTOWN, INAug 25, 2010 11:08 AM
Picked upINDIANAPOLIS, IN


----------



## DD

izzy said:


> Its sad im in class refreshing hoping that my k3 will be shipping soon. I am just hoping it comes by the 2nd week of september so i am not kindle-less for too long.
> 
> DD that food sounds amazing i'm now craving ribs.


Wish I could send them to all of you. Here you go. Not exactly mine, but similar.


----------



## rockstone

DD said:


> Well, I have to go start cooking for tomorrow. It'll be the first time my boys (men 33 and 35 yrs old) will be home together for a while and they've requested certain foods -- my famous (according to them) barbecued ribs, homemade cornbread, caramelized sweet potatoes, and more. That should keep me busy. Either that or some keys on my computer are going to be very sticky from checking email while I'm cooking.


Can you ship some to Luxembourg, while i am waitin for the Kindle?? I bet that gets here faster....


----------



## love2read

For all of you in the first wave that didn't get their Kindle shipped yesterday, I would still suggest calling Kindle Customer Service and telling them. Ask them to double check your order and refund your 1 day shipping if you paid extra for it. When I called earlier this morning it didn't seem to help but within 2 hours I received my tracking number.

It seemed that just having them recheck my order and order date put me back first in line for today's one day shipping. It's worth a try.


----------



## Tatiana

My DH surprised me and ordered a K3 for me on 8/22 to replace my K2.  Shipping was listed as by Sept. 17th.  I just went in and confirmed the shipping information he chose and my shipping information which had been listed as "not yet shipped" and "will be shipped by September 17th" changed.

It says:
Shipping estimate: August 30, 2010 - August 31, 2010  

Yippee!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

love2read said:


> For all of you in the first wave that didn't get their Kindle shipped yesterday, I would still suggest calling Kindle Customer Service and telling them. Ask them to double check your order and refund your 1 day shipping if you paid extra for it. When I called earlier this morning it didn't seem to help but within 2 hours I received my tracking number.
> 
> It seemed that just having them recheck my order and order date put me back first in line for today's one day shipping. It's worth a try.


Are you calling the regular CS or the Kindle CS? (I'm still trying to RESIST calling. I wish someone would call for me.) LOL


----------



## DD

rockstone said:


> Can you ship some to Luxembourg, while i am waitin for the Kindle?? I bet that gets here faster....


----------



## Neo

I've called twice - once the Kindle CS and once regualr CS. I was very nice and polite, and only asked if they could give me an estimate of when my Kindle would ship and get here (I ordered very early on 30 July, Prime, one day shipping). No luck, my order status still only says "shipping soon", with no estimate whatsoever of a shipping (much less delivery!) date. I think it's sad, as I'm just really disppointed and not even really excited anymore 

On the other hand, Heather, I really hope your mom gets well soon, that is so much more important than any Kindle!!!!!!! All my thoughts are with you and her, stay strong <hug>


----------



## Kat27

WOOOOOT! Just got my *out for delivery* status! (I'm in rural Colorado). I thought it didn't make it onto the truck because earlier it didn't say that. (And I didn't order one day shipping either) So happy that my month without a Kindle will soon be over  The fact that I am so excited may mean I need professional help


----------



## Seamonkey

Yippee!!  Mine is now at the Fedx location in Costa Mesa, CA .. so it has arrived from Indianapolis.

But it still says est delivery is 3pm.. bummer.  I have an estimated pick up of a patient after his chemo at 2pm (hoping he won't  have to be there longer and I'm sure he'd agree.. 5 hours is long enough) and then have to take him to Tustin and then race back here.. hope to beat the FedEx truck to my door.

Not on a truck yet, but seems like a very long time, considering I could be at the facility in 15 minutes.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Tatiana said:


> My DH surprised me and ordered a K3 for me on 8/22 to replace my K2. Shipping was listed as by Sept. 17th. I just went in and confirmed the shipping information he chose and my shipping information which had been listed as "not yet shipped" and "will be shipped by September 17th" changed.
> 
> It says:
> Shipping estimate: August 30, 2010 - August 31, 2010
> 
> Yippee!!!


I'm honestly happy for you!! But, these make no sense to me. CS can't give us an answer, but how can one ordered on 8/22 arrive before or on the same day as one ordered just after midnight 7/29??


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm waiting to call CS until after UPS shows up (I know my cover is out for delivery) I'm still kind of hoping my K3 is on the delivery truck and just hasn't been updated. It's happened before. (And I need something to look forward to today)


----------



## Seamonkey

Heather, honestly, I'd wait a very long time for this delivery if it could mean your mom would be out of ICU and getting well.


----------



## derek alvah

> I posted about my CS experience in the 'First Wave' thread:


That thread is no longer there. Must have been deleted.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kat27 said:


> WOOOOOT! Just got my *out for delivery* status! (I'm in rural Colorado). So happy that my month without a Kindle will soon be over  The fact that I am so excited may mean I need professional help


No.... you just need some good "Kindle Therapy" and it sounds like that's scheduled for the very near future. Good for you!!! I consider Colorado my "heaven on earth"! My body lives in Iowa but my heart lives in Colorado!!


----------



## Julia

Small change on mine, it now has estimated ship date, Aug 26 next to the estimated delivery date Aug 27. Still says Not yet shipped instead of Shipping Soon or Being prepared for shipment. Hope the estimates are right.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm honestly happy for you!! But, these make no sense to me. CS can't give us an answer, but how can one ordered on 8/22 arrive before or on the same day as one ordered just after midnight 7/29??


I suppose the location of the shipping facility where your K3 is coming from makes the difference. Although this goes against the first ordered, first received plan of action.

Bathroom floor is scrubbed, kitchen floor is scrubbed. Bathroom mirror is also spotless now. Hauled the "Throw" pile from the basement out to the garage. Set up an interview appointment for Tuesday (because I can't be gone on MONDAY if my K3 doesn't make it here tomorrow.) If the dogs all didn't have grooming appointments coming up next week, they'd all be getting baths today. Although I might still do that anyhow. The cat, on the other hand, is safe.

I think what I REALLY need to happen now is that our internet goes down. (Well, not _really_.)


----------



## izzy

Mine changed to 8/30 delivery estimate now  
I paid for 1 day and it said 8/27 last i checked.


----------



## luvmy4brats

derek alvah said:


> That thread is no longer there. Must have been deleted.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33783.msg612249.html#new

Sorry it got merged.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Seamonkey said:


> Heather, honestly, I'd wait a very long time for this delivery if it could mean your mom would be out of ICU and getting well.


We're all in agreement with this, Heather!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seamonkey said:


> Heather, honestly, I'd wait a very long time for this delivery if it could mean your mom would be out of ICU and getting well.


Thank you.


----------



## MeganW

I'm still waiting to move out of Shipping Soon status.  I'm thinking about ordering something entirely new from Amazon (maybe the lighted cover to try out until I can order a new Oberon?) just to see what gets here first.  Argh...


----------



## Linjeakel

Sorry to hear about your Mom, Heather. I hope you get good news soon. As others have said it does put our worrying about Kindle deliveries into some perspective.

Here's the latest on mine, ordered July 29th in the UK which may give some insight onto Amazon's interpretation of 'first come first served':-

After receiving the standard new email sent to those of us complaining which basically says "your Kindle is expected to dispatch in the next few days" I wrote back and complained again and asked for a proper explanation.

This is what came back


> As your order was placed before the August 2nd deadline we are confident your Kindle will be ready for shipment by the August 27th release date.
> 
> As we are committed to getting your new Kindle to you as soon as possible we have upgraded the shipping method for your Kindle device to: Priority Express shipping as stated in our previous correspondence this has been upgraded at no extra cost to you .
> 
> We are still operating on first come first serve basis and any Kindle devices that have been shipped to customers who had pre-ordered their Kindle in advance of the August 2nd cut off date.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I already had one day expedited delivery for free because I have Prime so I'm not sure what difference the priority shipping will do as they're still only vaguely promising it'll be shipped tomorrow, so that's Saturday delivery at the earliest, otherwise because of the public holiday on Monday here in the UK, it'll be Tuesday. Other people are getting theirs today and yet they still insist this is a first come, first served operation. What they mean by this is now clear. If you ordered before 2nd August you will get yours before anyone who ordered after that, but within that group i.e. those who ordered between 28th July & 1st August, orders are being filled in the most convenient way that suits Amazon, whether that's geographically, alphabetically or whatever. It's not the first _person_ to order who get served first, just the first _group_ of people. Within each subsequent group you may well find the same thing happening. Being at the front of your group won't necessarily get you your Kindle before others in the same group.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Linjeakel said:


> Here's the latest on mine, ordered July 29th in the UK which may give some insight onto Amazon's interpretation of 'first come first served':-
> 
> After receiving the standard new email sent to those of us complaining which basically says "your Kindle is expected to dispatch in the next few days" I wrote back and complained again and asked for a proper explanation.
> 
> This is what came back
> Other people are getting theirs today and yet they still insist this is a first come, first served operation. What they mean by this is now clear. If you ordered before 2nd August you will get yours before anyone who ordered after that


I'm not finding this to be true even though that's what Amazon is saying. I ordered on July 29th (just after midnight of the 28th/29th) and I don't have even an estimated shipping date much less a delivery date... while people who ordered theirs *8*/22 are to receive theirs on Monday the 30th.


----------



## DD

LKRigel said:


> Ooh, would you possibly share your recipe for caramelized sweet potatoes? (and if on a different thread, tell us where?)
> 
> yum...
> 
> In other news, my K3 ordered on the 28th is in transit for delivery tomorrow. I wish I had known 1-day delivery was so cheap with Prime!


I thought I remembered there being a thread in Not Quite Kindle just for sharing recipes but I couldn't find it anywhere, so I posted as a new topic.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33825.msg612522.html#msg612522


----------



## stargazer0725

For all of us waiting "oh so patiently" for our Kindles to arrive, I thought we might enjoy a chuckle. Here's a review from a gentleman who received his Kindle case a bit early:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3KBOJXQUP8T9R/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B003DZ165W&nodeID=#wasThisHelpful


----------



## Linjeakel

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm not finding this to be true even though that's what Amazon is saying. I ordered on July 29th (just after midnight of the 28th/29th) and I don't have even an estimated shipping date much less a delivery date... while people who ordered theirs *8*/22 are to receive theirs on Monday the 30th.


I think you'll find that's just an estimated date on the order and is no more accurate than some of the other dates that people have had appearing and disappearing over the last month. The order itself likely has yet to enter the shipping process and it's not until it's actually shipped that there will be any reliable delivery date.


----------



## vermontcathy

I called Kindle CS 866-321-8851 (not the general CS) and then when it listed choices, I pressed 4 for "broken kindle" or something like that. My logic was that someone who can troubleshoot broken kindles might not be in India, and/or might have more info. I had a real person on the phone in less than a minute. The guy was as helpful as he could be. He said it has been assigned a location from which it will ship - Louisville, KY. He said there are several "states" that an order can be in before it ships, and mine was in the last state before it changes to "shipped". I asked if there's any way to make sure it will ship today and he said no, he has no contact info for the ship facility (fulfillment centers), but he "can only assume that it will go out today".

So, that's better than the people who were told by CS that it wasn't going out til Monday, etc. And yes, if I get it tomorrow, they fulfilled their RDD promise and I will be satisfied (I might still lobby for a refund of the extra shipping charges since many people who ordered later, with 2-day shipping, will also get it tomorrow.

Interestingly, when I told him that some people who ordered later than me, even Aug 2nd who are supposedly 2nd wave, are getting theirs already, he started to say, "And people who ordered long before you..." and I said no, it had only been available to order for about 12 hours when I ordered it. He was surprised - he thought it was announced earlier in July.


----------



## Kathy

Well I finally broke down and called CS and the guy I talked to was clueless. Didn't understand anything I was telling him. I finally got frustrated and hung up. At this point I have no idea if it is shipped or still processing. I told him that I knew for a fact that others were getting theirs today and that if I didn't I should be refunded the overnight charges. He still didn't understand what I was talking about and had no idea about the press release. He did not speak English very well, so I'll try later when I get home from work.


----------



## wtpooh100

Emailed Amazon this morning about my order (7/29) here is the response I just got - I guess "Christina H" isn't aware they changed the release date to today. Oh well - of course I checked the box for "didn't solve my problem". I'll let you know if I get any other emails - sigh...

On Aug 26, 2010, at 11:31 AM, Amazon.com Customer Service wrote:

Hello,

Kindles are being shipped according to when they were ordered:

Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st are expected to ship by the August 27th release date.

We hope you enjoy your Kindle.

Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=wteehxdx3372103826

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=wteehxdx3372103826

Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.

To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our web site.

Best regards,

Christina H
Amazon.com


----------



## derek alvah

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm not finding this to be true even though that's what Amazon is saying. I ordered on July 29th (just after midnight of the 28th/29th) and I don't have even an estimated shipping date much less a delivery date... while people who ordered theirs *8*/22 are to receive theirs on Monday the 30th.


Yeah. Some of us who followed the release and ordered as soon as they became available(what was the point?) have gotten lost in the shuffle. While I am happy for those who ordered later and are receiving theirs early...I am about to the point of getting angry(not with the lucky kindle boarders but with amazon) and that will serve no purpose. Nothing to be done about it.Just have to hope mine ships tomorrow or Monday. Feeling kind of petty now,so I'm outta here.


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> That thread is no longer there. Must have been deleted.


It was merged after I posted it. Here is the text of my post:

I had the same exact experience. The Kindle CS rep was very polite and so was I but it took some restraint because we went round and round. She even denied that Amazon started shipping K3s yesterday and kept repeating that the official release date is 8/27 and that she did not see how it was possible that shipping started yesterday or that some people were receiving their Kindles today. I told her about the official press release that said shipping started 2 days early but got nowhere with her.

She did say I would be refunded the 1-day shipping when my "shipped" notice comes through and that my Kindle is scheduled to ship today and be here tomorrow. That's fine with me, especially since they were kind enough to refund the shipping. However, it is infuriating that they deny that any of this is happening and keep repeating the company talking points about shipping. I'm proud that I kept my cool and thanked her for the refund. She said She was going to connect me with a supervisor to discuss the shipping further but I got disconnected after holding the line for a few minutes. I did say a few choice words to myself when that happened.

Well, at least I can relax a bit now knowing that my Kindle won't be coming until tomorrow (I hope!)


----------



## dancingwoman

I just got my shipping notice..my K3g was saying SHIPPING SOON all day yesterday..I ordered it 11am Mt time on the 29th of July..Just now got shipping notice that my K3g left the facility in Phx.  I live in SW CO so maybe tomorrow although  its saying August 30th delivery..I'm just glad its on its way...DW


----------



## PinkKindle

I haven't posted yet on this thread -- though I've been reading it compulsively!  

I ordered the Graphite 3G on July 30th (probably around noon CST if I remember correctly) along with a hot pink lighted cover in the same order -- free 2-day shipping.  This is being shipped to central Alabama -- and my last name starts with an H in case that makes any difference!  The cover shipped yesterday, arrived in Birmingham this morning, and is out for delivery today.  The K3 still showed "not yet shipped" yesterday afternoon with no date.  So, following the posts in this thread, I confirmed the 2-day shipping method.  Then it still said "not yet shipped" but had an estimated date of August 30th.  Then I had it retry my credit card.  This put a hold on my check card for $189 (though I'm not sure if it's a "real" charge yet, as the bottom of my order page shows 2 credit card transactions yesterday -- the $59.99 for the cover and another for $0.00), and it also changed my status to "shipping soon," still with the date of August 30th, and now it won't let me mess with it anymore.  On the Manage Your Kindle page, I don't have anything showing as delivered to the K3 -- no welcome letter or anything.

So, I called Kindle CS -- and got basically the same answer as everyone else!  No, as far as they can tell it's not shipped yet, and it should ship out by tomorrow (possibly today, but definitely by tomorrow) -- which would get it here Monday I guess.   She also repeated once again about the "first come, first served."  I explained that I had no problem with those ordered 7/28 and 7/29 going out before mine, which seems fair, but that I wanted to know why people who ordered after me were getting theirs already.  She acted like that wasn't true (but I've read pretty much all of this thread, I know it's true!), and said if I had email addresses for other people she could check their orders (which it seems like she shouldn't do -- I mean they wouldn't tell me about mine til I confirmed my billing address with them, so how could they tell me about someone else?!?), but that it's first come, first served, and that orders for 7/30 would be going out today or tomorrow.  And no, she couldn't do anything to make that faster.

And so I continue to sadly wait.  I can't believe it's not going to be here til Monday.


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> Yeah. Some of us who followed the release and ordered as soon as they became available(what was the point?) have gotten lost in the shuffle. While I am happy for those who ordered later and are receiving theirs early...I am about to the point of getting angry(not with the lucky kindle boarders but with amazon) and that will serve no purpose. Nothing to be done about it.Just have to hope mine ships tomorrow or Monday. Feeling kind of petty now,so I'm outta here.


I know what you mean. If CS would just say, we're very sorry. There was a shipping glitch and we'll refund your shipping charge, it would be disappointing but acceptable. Ok, mistakes happen. But when they deny that what we see with our own eyes is happening, it is infuriating.


----------



## Linjeakel

I think by now it's pretty pointless contacting CS as it's clear that the Reps are all being given different information to pass on and that actually they really don't know any more than we do and in some cases even less. Some of them genuinely have no idea that Amazon made an official press release to say that Kindles would begin shipping on August 25th and not 27th and they honestly believe that it's not true/possible for anyone to have received their Kindle yet. It's such a large organisation that the left hand obviously doesn't know what the right hand is doing and complaining is a waste of time, as you'll never actually get to talk the person who's responsible.

I'm giving it up and just going to wait and see. It's my first pre-order Kindle watch and will likely be my last. This isn't exciting like I hoped it would be, it's irritating and annoying and I think next time I'll wait till the dust has settled and then order when I know I can get it the next day. I'm very disappointed by the whole experience.


----------



## CaroleC

It seems to me that we can tentatively conclude the following:

1) Amazon Kindle CS apparently is not being updated very consistently about shipping progress. So calling them or e-mailing them is probably not as productive as one might wish.

2) Delivery dates listed on the order page prior to shipping are meaningless.

3) If your order is in the first wave (prior to 8/1 at 8:00 PM or whatever the cutoff was), and if your delivery will be within the U.S., and if you did not change your order, then you will more than likely receive your K3 today if you paid for 1-day shipping, or tomorrow if you opted for free 2-day shipping. If your credit card has not been charged then this might not be true. Some with 1-day shipping will not receive their K3 until tomorrow.

4) Some Amazon depots have not been sending out e-mails informing that the K3 has been shipped. 

Something we have not discussed is whether or not the (possibly) delayed shipments included other items such as the case. I can see how that might slow things down a little bit since they have to assemble the order.

It seems to me that the best indication of whether it has been shipped or not might be your credit card charges. If my CC had been charged for the Kindle, and I hadn't received an e-mail, and the website still said "shipping soon", and I had paid for 1-day delivery, I would wait by the door today anyway because I think the Kindle probably has been shipped.

Easy for me to say. My Kindle (free 2-day delivery, no case) has gone from Whitetown IN to Indianapolis, to Nashville and left Nashville at 8 AM. It is scheduled to arrive here in New Orleans tomorrow.


----------



## Neo

Linjeakel said:


> I'm giving it up and just going to wait and see. It's my first pre-order Kindle watch and will likely be my last. This isn't exciting like I hoped it would be, it's irritating and annoying and I think next time I'll wait till the dust has settled and then order when I know I can get it the next day. I'm very disappointed by the whole experience.


Same here.  (well except I had pre-ordered the K2 and all went well then...) Oh well.


----------



## vermontcathy

CaroleC said:


> It seems to me that we can tentatively conclude the following:
> ...
> 
> 3) If your order is in the first wave (prior to 8/1 at 8:00 PM or whatever the cutoff was), and if your delivery will be within the U.S., and if you did not change your order, then you will more than likely receive your K3 today if you paid for 1-day shipping, or tomorrow if you opted for free 2-day shipping. If your credit card has not been charged then this might not be true. Some with 1-day shipping will not receive their K3 until tomorrow.


I ordered in first wave (7/29) and picked 1-day delivery, and didn't change my order, and have not received a shipping notice, so I don't think I'm getting it today. Amazon's computers did not show it as shipped.


----------



## 13893

DD said:


> I'll write it up and post it in the recipes thread. I'll let you know where. It's not difficult and involves no sugar, so it's pretty lo-cal. Which is good because the ribs are not.


Thanks!


----------



## PinkKindle

CaroleC said:


> Something we have not discussed is whether or not the (possibly) delayed shipments included other items such as the case. I can see how that might slow things down a little bit since they have to assemble the order.


I think the Kindles always ship separately from the rest of the order no matter what. It stated that when I ordered it back on 7/30 -- "this item will ship separately." My cover will arrive today, but my Kindle still shows "shipping soon."


----------



## CaroleC

vermontcathy said:


> I ordered in first wave (7/29) and picked 1-day delivery, and didn't change my order, and have not received a shipping notice, so I don't think I'm getting it today. Amazon's computers did not show it as shipped.


But has your credit card been charged? If so, I would wait by the door today (well, that's just me, but that is what I would do). The shipping notices and the order page update are both lagging the actual shipment time.

If your CC has not been charged, then I think you will get it tomorrow.


----------



## amafan

My Kindle shipped from Indianapolis and the cover shipped from Phoeniz.  I live in California.


----------



## CaroleC

PinkKindle said:


> I think the Kindles always ship separately from the rest of the order no matter what. It stated that when I ordered it back on 7/30 -- "this item will ship separately." My cover will arrive today, but my Kindle still shows "shipping soon."


Oh OK!!! LOL That would explain why we haven't been considering this. I didn't realize this since I didn't order a cover. When I ordered my k2i back in March with an Amazon cover, the cover and the k2i came in the same shipment.


----------



## intinst

My 7/28 order, Prime 1 day service, has still not moved from shipping soon, nor has my card been charged. so much for processing in the order they were received.


----------



## CaroleC

intinst said:


> My 7/28 order, Prime 1 day service, has still not moved from shipping soon, nor has my card been charged. so much for processing in the order they were received.


From the posts I have read on this thread, unfortunately I gather that if you are in the first wave (as you are), you are put on an equal footing with all others in the first wave whether that is fair or not. You are absolutely correct: they are not processing in the order they were received, at least within the first wave. They still might process each wave in order.

It doesn't sound like you are getting yours today. I *would* assume tomorrow, though, and you might be able to get your priority shipping charge reversed later. What a disappointment.

If it isn't delivered tomorrow, time to go on a rampage! At least, I would have some very caustic words for Kindle CS over the weekend.


----------



## pidgeon92

Got my email. Scheduled to arrive Monday.


----------



## Edge

It's interesting to read through all these pages.

Mine was ordered on August 5th and until yesterday had no estimate for delivery. I changed my shipping method to 1-day, and it then showed an estimated delivery of August 27. Now, the weird part is that it has not yet shipped. You'd think they'd have shipped it out today sometime to get it here by tomorrow. Perhaps it's still early, but I am beginning to question the veracity of the delivery estimate (though I am hopeful and optimistic that it is correct).

I'm surprised that I'm not seeing any "I got my K3" threads or posts other than the one posted in this thread. It seems that once a person receives their K3, they are teleported to an alternate universe and their reviews on their new hardware appears there.


----------



## CaroleC

pidgeon92 said:


> Got my email. Scheduled to arrive Monday.


AARGH!!! I feel for you. That would drive me completely, irrevocably nuts. I was hoping this wasn't going to happen to those ordering in the first wave, who are in the US.

When did you order? I forgot.


----------



## mrkalel

DAMNIT!.. Stuck @ Work and Kindle is sitting home for me  http://twitpic.com/2id7z3

P.S. The Lighted cover on another truck...


----------



## CaroleC

Edge said:


> It's interesting to read through all these pages.
> 
> Mine was ordered on August 5th and until yesterday had no estimate for delivery. I changed my shipping method to 1-day, and it then showed an estimated delivery of August 27. Now, the weird part is that it has not yet shipped. You'd think they'd have shipped it out today sometime to get it here by tomorrow. Perhaps it's still early, but I am beginning to question the veracity of the delivery estimate (though I am hopeful and optimistic that it is correct).
> 
> I'm surprised that I'm not seeing any "I got my K3" threads or posts other than the one posted in this thread. It seems that once a person receives their K3, they are teleported to an alternate universe and their reviews on their new hardware appears there.


I am not sure the estimated delivery date shown on one's order page means anything at all. Has your CC been charged? I think THAT means something, for sure.

There is an "I got my K3" type of thread that is a "sticky" up at the top of listed threads in this forum.


----------



## kcrady

Edge said:


> I'm surprised that I'm not seeing any "I got my K3" threads or posts other than the one posted in this thread. It seems that once a person receives their K3, they are teleported to an alternate universe and their reviews on their new hardware appears there.


There's a whole different thread for the "I Got Mine!!!" crowd. Honestly, I feel a bit guilty posting here about actually having my new Kindle when there are so many that are having problems with theirs. I've been posting my excitement here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33390.0.html


----------



## Kathy

Got this from CS. If they are really prioritized on first come, first serve I should be one of the folks getting mine today or tomorrow. I don't know if I'll try again. If so, I'll wait until I get home from work.

Greetings from Amazon,

Due to strong customer demand, Kindle (Latest Generation) is temporarily sold out. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. We will ship your Kindle to you as quickly as possible and will keep you informed by e-mail as we get more precise delivery dates.

I am sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused.

We hope you enjoy your Kindle.

Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=afeeyrfx3355982034

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=afeeyrfx3355982034&q=pf

Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.
If you need further assistance, please visit: http://www.amazon.com/help

Best regards,

Ajay L
http://www.amazon.com
=============================


----------



## Gerund

Yesterday it told me my estimated shipping date was the 26th.

Now it says the 27th.  

I'm thinking I'll probably see it by the promised 4th of September delivery. I'd love to check my CC, but for some reason it takes up to 5 days for charges to make it onto the online statements, so that's not much help.


----------



## Shetlander

mrkalel said:


> DAMNIT!.. Stuck @ Work and Kindle is sitting home for me  http://twitpic.com/2id7z3


Hey, at least your Kindle was delivered. I'm stuck at work and my 7/28 order with one day shipping is still at "preparing for shipping" status.


----------



## Madeline

DD said:


> The more the merrier!


For food? I'm there!!

Oh and are your two sons single?

If so, I'll be RIGHT over!! haha


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mrkalel said:


> DAMNIT!.. Stuck @ Work and Kindle is sitting home for me  http://twitpic.com/2id7z3
> 
> P.S. The Lighted cover on another truck...


And your address is? I'd gladly go get it for you.


----------



## greatgoogly

I'm beginning to get suspicious that I might not see my Kindle today.  Ordered early morning of July 29th.  Prime, next day shipping.  I finally got a notification that the Kindle had shipped last night along with a UPS tracking number.  It appears to have been sent "UPS Next Day Air Saver".  Unfortunately all I'm seeing under tracking info is "Billing Notification Received", which in my experience means that UPS has been notified of the shipment but doesn't have it yet.  If I were to actually receive it today I would fully expect to see some tracking information on the cities it's passing through and by this time of day an "Out for Delivery" notification.  As I understand it "Next Day Air Saver" is only a "best effort" service of UPS.  They don't actually promise delivery by the next day.  It seems some folks Kindles were shipped by UPS and some by FEDEX.  It looks like the FEDEX people are getting their's, but not so much us awaiting UPS shipped Kindles.

edit:  I just called UPS they confirmed they have not received the package as yet.  It is apparently sitting in one of Amazon's Warehouse's.  GRUMBLE GRUMBLE.


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine was "on the FedEx vehicle for delivery at 8:06am.  It is now 9:35am but they just say delivery will be "by 3:00pm." 

So that truck could have driven from Orange County (CA) to San Diego by now (or soon, since it would have hit rush hours), return and still have hours to burn, somewhere.  I could drive a couple of mles and spit into Costa Mesa, where the kindle has been since at least 7:44am.  But on the vehicle is progress.. right?


----------



## stormhawk

It's past noon ET, and I'm still sitting at "Not Yet Shipped," no posting to the credit card, either.


----------



## Shetlander

Seamonkey said:


> But on the vehicle is progress.. right?


A lot more progress than many of us have been able to confirm.


----------



## wtpooh100

Just got the following email from Amazon (I ordered 7/29 with 1 day shipping)

On Aug 26, 2010, at 12:29 PM, Amazon.com Customer Service wrote:

Hello,

We're preparing your order for shipment now, and we expect to ship it on August 26. Your order has already been upgraded to one-day shipping speed. So, you should receive it on August 27 or the next business day.

We'll send you an e-mail when your order ships. Please contact us again at www.amazon.com/contact-us if you don't receive this e-mail at the latest by August 27. You can follow the order's progress in Your Account here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/css/summary/edit.html?orderID=104-8251447-8041064

Also, as an exception, I've requested a refund of $18.98 towards the shipping charges on the order to your credit card. You'll see the refund in the next 2-3 business days.

Once processed, you'll be able to see the refund here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/css/summary/edit.html?orderID=104-8251447-8041064

We look forward to seeing you again soon.

I'm committed to providing world class customer service. Please tell me how I did by clicking the appropriate link below.

Did I solve your problem?

http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=ydredhfx3355785263&q=sn

If not, I'm very sorry. Please click the link below. You'll also have the opportunity to contact Amazon via phone for immediate help with this problem.

http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=ydredhfx3355785263&q=sn

Best regards,

Sajid S.
Amazon.com
Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
http://www.amazon.com/your-account


----------



## Kathy

I replied to the email that they sent me through their link and explained the situation. It will be interesting to hear their response. I'm sure they are getting lots of calls, but they should let the CS folks know what is going on so that they can better explain it to us.


----------



## Kathy

wtpooh100 said:


> Just got the following email from Amazon (I ordered 7/29 with 1 day shipping)


Did you speak with CS?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Well, I decided I had to get away from my laptop for my sanity... so I washed a load of clothes and hung them outside (it's beautiful here today, finally!) and then I weeded my flower bed until the mosquitos decided to turn me into a human sacrifice. Came inside and I have an email saying that *my Kindle shipped*... Lexington, KY about two hours ago. I ordered a K3 graphite, Wi-Fi only just after midnight on the 28th/29th of July with free 2 day delivery, and my estimated delivery is Monday the 30th. My K1 came UPS from Lexington, KY also and took two days to get here.... so Monday delivery is probably accurate. Did I want Friday delivery since I was VERY early in the first wave of ordering? Sure! Will I be VERY happy on Monday when I have my K3 in my hands? Absolutely! I plan on spending my week-end enjoying the posts of other KindleBoarders who have received theirs - and checking my UPS tracking MANY times.


----------



## wtpooh100

Kathy said:


> Did you speak with CS?


Nope - did everything via email on Amazons site. I went here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=gw_m_b_he?ie=UTF8&nodeId=508510

Clicked on the "contact us" button on the right hand side and submitted an email explaining the situation. I didn't even have to ask for a refund - they just gave it to me which was cool.


----------



## Kathy

wtpooh100 said:


> Nope - did everything via email on Amazons site. I went here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=gw_m_b_he?ie=UTF8&nodeId=508510
> 
> Clicked on the "contact us" button on the right hand side and submitted an email explaining the situation. I didn't even have to ask for a refund - they just gave it to me which was cool.


Well hopefully the email I sent will get me the same results. I really just want to know if it is going to ship or not. If not, they need to refund me the $18 shipping for the K3 and the $12 for the cover.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Feeling a bit anxious here...my graphite 3G+ WiFi has said "shipping soon" for about 30 hours now. I ordered at 8:00ish pm on 7/28 with 2 day free shipping (not prime). I even woke up early so I could play the tracking game (so sure I'd see a shipping notice this morning)before I left for work around 6:00am. I guess I'll give 'em until Friday night to give me a shipping notice before I call. I know they're so busy!


----------



## DD

wtpooh100 said:


> Nope - did everything via email on Amazons site. I went here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=gw_m_b_he?ie=UTF8&nodeId=508510
> 
> Clicked on the "contact us" button on the right hand side and submitted an email explaining the situation. I didn't even have to ask for a refund - they just gave it to me which was cool.


I also sent an email to Kindle CS early this morning. I got a much different stock answer. The email I sent via the website appears below their reply. Twilight Zone, people. None of this is really happening according to Amazon. I am a longtime cheerleader for Amazon but, I must say, I am very disappointed in their handling of this situation.



> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for any misunderstanding caused.
> 
> Your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered:
> 
> Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st are expected to ship by the August 27th release date.
> 
> Orders placed before 10 p.m. Pacific Time on August 5th are expected to ship on or before September 4th.
> 
> Orders placed before 12 p.m. Pacific Time on August 12th are expected to ship on or before September 8th.
> 
> Orders placed before 11 p.m. Pacific Time on August 19th are expected to ship on or before September 10.
> 
> Orders placed after 11 p.m. Pacific Time on August 19th are expected to ship on or before September 17.
> 
> You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle enters the shipping process.
> 
> Thanks for your concern. We hope you enjoy your Kindle.
> 
> Did I solve your problem?
> 
> If yes, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=cyeeecdx3371251865
> 
> If no, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=cyeeecdx3371251865
> 
> Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.
> 
> To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our web site.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Krishna M
> Amazon.com
> Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.





> ---- Original message: ----
> 
> 08/26/10 05:05:18
> Your Nameianne K
> Order Id: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Comments:I placed this order on July 28 at 10:28 PM soon after the pre order link became active. My shipping status is still at "shipping soon" with no delivery date. I paid for 1-day shipping and am a Prime member.
> 
> I am very active on Kindle discussion groups and I know that many people who ordered days after me with free 2-day shipping have received their "Shipped" emails and are scheduled to receive their new Kindles today.
> 
> How is this possible? It can't be right. What happened to the 'pre order early to reserve your place in line' policy that was advertised on the product page when I ordered?
> 
> I'm especially upset because I paid for 1-day shipping and customers who ordered much later than I with free 2-day shipping are getting their Kindles today while I don't even have a shipping date notification.
> 
> I realize how very busy you must be right now. That's why I've used email to contact you rather than a phone call; but, could you please check the status of my order to make sure this is not a mistake?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Your faithful Amazon customer,
> Dianne Kagay


----------



## wtpooh100

DD said:


> I also sent an email to Kindle CS early this morning. I got a much different stock answer. The email I sent via the website appears below their reply. Twilight Zone, people. None of this is really happening according to Amazon. I am a longtime cheerleader for Amazon but, I must say, I am very disappointed in their handling of this situation.


Click on the "no" button for "didn't solve my problem" and tell them again - that's what I had to do. The first time around I got a stock answer. When I hit the "no" button I got another email with the information on delivery and my credit. Good luck!


----------



## sequin

joolz said:


> The cover is the other weird thing. I preordered that with two-day a few weeks ago, and it hasn't shipped. But when I looked at the product page yesterday morning - they said I could have it by Friday w/ 2-day. So the advantage of pre-ordering is....??


Same here. Ordered two lighted covers on July 29. As of yesterday afternoon, they still showed "Shipping Soon". Went to the product page and saw they were immediately available so I ordered them again, with the intention of just seeing the estimated arrival date and then canceling the order. Then I got interrupted and didn't get back over to cancel the order for 15-30 minutes or so. By the time I got back over to cancel the order, they had already shipped and they are due to arrive on Friday (2-day Prime). Crazy (applies to both me and Amazon)!

So, I'm getting two sets of covers, as the originally ordered covers were already in "Shipping Soon" and I couldn't change it. Originally ordered covers finally shipped this morning and due to arrive on Monday. I guess I'll be printing out a return label next week.


----------



## DD

wtpooh100 said:


> Click on the "no" button for "didn't solve my problem" and tell them again - that's what I had to do. The first time around I got a stock answer. When I hit the "no" button I got another email with the information on delivery and my credit. Good luck!


Well, later this afternoon I made a phone call too and got no satisfaction about the shipping glitch that they don't seem aware of or are just denying. I'm supposed to get a refund on the shipping when my Kindle ships. I'm not going to waste any more time on it. Maybe at a later date when all this blows over, I'll write a letter.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

My Kindle finally shipped out an hour ago! Yay!


----------



## vandelay101

Hello...I placed my Kindle WiFi order on Aug 2nd

I wasn't getting any shipping notifications until I just changed my order from free 2 day shipping to PRIME 1 day shipping

NOTE:  I did not have prime at the time of the order, as I signed up last week for my free school PRIME account

Now my shipping estimate is Aug 27th with a Delivery Estimate of Aug 30th in OH.  Which I think if it really did go out the 27th I can get Sat delivery with UPS so I'd have it the 28th.

I bought my Kindle with a gift card balance so I cannot see if my card has been charge.

Has ANYONE who has changed their shipping type to 1 day and now see a delivery estimate notice that their CREDIT CARDS have been CHARGED??


----------



## PraiseGod13

LibraryGirl said:


> Feeling a bit anxious here...my graphite 3G+ WiFi has said "shipping soon" for about 30 hours now. I ordered at 8:00ish pm on 7/28 with 2 day free shipping (not prime). I even woke up early so I could play the tracking game (so sure I'd see a shipping notice this morning)before I left for work around 6:00am. I guess I'll give 'em until Friday night to give me a shipping notice before I call. I know they're so busy!


I don't know if this information will help you or not... but I ordered a few hours after you did... I got the graphite K3 Wi-Fi only and used the free two day shipping (not prime). My Amazon account showed "Shipping Soon" for over 35 hours. One hour ago I received notice that my K3 had been shipped by the seller. Note that that only means that it left Amazon.... I have not received any notice that UPS has received and processed it yet.... much less actually shipped it to me. They are showing my delivery date as Monday the 30th. So, hang in there.... there is hope for us "early orderers" yet...... not for delivery this week.... but at least for delivery....


----------



## PraiseGod13

Welcome, vandelay101 and congratulations on your first post!  We're happy to have you here with us!  I can't answer your question about prime shipping since I don't have prime.  But this is a really helpful place and I'm sure someone with prime will be able to help you out.


----------



## Seamonkey

I've graduated to the other thread.. K3 is HERE.. hope everyone follows ASAP.


----------



## DD

sequin said:


> Same here. Ordered two lighted covers on July 29. As of yesterday afternoon, they still showed "Shipping Soon". Went to the product page and saw they were immediately available so I ordered them again, with the intention of just seeing the estimated arrival date and then canceling the order. Then I got interrupted and didn't get back over to cancel the order for 15-30 minutes or so. By the time I got back over to cancel the order, they had already shipped and they are due to arrive on Friday (2-day Prime). Crazy (applies to both me and Amazon)!
> 
> So, I'm getting two sets of covers, as the originally ordered covers were already in "Shipping Soon" and I couldn't change it. Originally ordered covers finally shipped this morning and due to arrive on Monday. I guess I'll be printing out a return label next week.


I just tried the same thing. I ordered my first lighted cover on July 28th. Got a shipping date of 8/31 I changed it to 1-day Prime for $3.99 yesterday at 9 AM. That changed my delivery to 8/30. I was worried about this because i have to leave on an unexpected 3-day trip early Monday morning. So, I ordered another one just now, adding the Prime 1-day and it says it will be here tomorrow. Crazy is right! I'll handle the return later. I couldn't risk it sitting by my front door.


----------



## vandelay101

I have read somewhere before that PRIME members usually get priority over regular members when it comes to shipping.  Apparently, Now that the kindles are actually shipping, changing to PRIME 1 day tricks the system into thinking the order was just placed and jumps you ahead in line. 

I ordered mine Aug 2nd, and I signed up for PRIME sometime in the middle of Aug.  I just changed my shipping type to PRIME 1 day and now I have an estimate of delivery for Aug 30..possibly the 28th since I have sat delivery UPS in ohio.


----------



## bordercollielady

vandelay101 said:


> I have read somewhere before that PRIME members usually get priority over regular members when it comes to shipping. Apparently, Now that the kindles are actually shipping, changing to PRIME 1 day tricks the system into thinking the order was just placed and jumps you ahead in line.
> 
> I ordered mine Aug 2nd, and I signed up for PRIME sometime in the middle of Aug. I just changed my shipping type to PRIME 1 day and now I have an estimate of delivery for Aug 30..possibly the 28th since I have sat delivery UPS in ohio.


Don't think so.. I have been Prime for years.. and mine hasn't shipped yet..


----------



## PraiseGod13

vandelay101 said:


> I have read somewhere before that PRIME members usually get priority over regular members when it comes to shipping. Apparently, Now that the kindles are actually shipping, changing to PRIME 1 day tricks the system into thinking the order was just placed and jumps you ahead in line.
> 
> I ordered mine Aug 2nd, and I signed up for PRIME sometime in the middle of Aug. I just changed my shipping type to PRIME 1 day and now I have an estimate of delivery for Aug 30..possibly the 28th since I have sat delivery UPS in ohio.


Prime must help because we have the same delivery date and I ordered just after midnight July 28th/29th.... four days before your order. Anyway... glad you've joined us!!


----------



## vandelay101

Can anyone that doesn't have Prime confirm that by changing the shipping type to 1 day for an order placed after Aug 2nd changed their order status and is now given a delivery estimate?  

OR

Has anyone's CC's been charged for orders placed after Aug 2nd changed their order status and is now given a delivery estimate?


----------



## Shetlander

bordercollielady said:


> Don't think so.. I have been Prime for years.. and mine hasn't shipped yet..


Same situation here.


----------



## intinst

PraiseGod13 said:


> Prime must help because we have the same delivery date and I ordered just after midnight July 28th/29th.... four days before your order. Anyway... glad you've joined us!!


Doesn't help much, mine was ordered 10pm 7/28 Prime 1 day shipping and I still do not have notice of a shipping date.


----------



## geko29

PinkKindle said:


> I think the Kindles always ship separately from the rest of the order no matter what. It stated that when I ordered it back on 7/30 -- "this item will ship separately." My cover will arrive today, but my Kindle still shows "shipping soon."


I have one box on a truck for delivery, containing both the Kindle and the lighted cover. One tracking number, one CC charge of $248.99 (plus another one for $7.98 for 1-day shipping). I'll know for 100% certain when I get home that they're both in the same box, but I'm sure they are.


----------



## Kathy

No response to my email. Nothing has changed. Very frustrated. I'm going to start mentioning that I'm a member of KindleBoards. There are enough of us to scare them. Just kidding.


----------



## vandelay101

intinst said:


> Doesn't help much, mine was ordered 10pm 7/28 Prime 1 day shipping and I still do not have notice of a shipping date.


Some have said try going to change payment and "retry" the credit card and that gives them an updated shipping time

OR

Perhaps change shipping type to PRIME 2 day and then IMMEDIATELY back to PRIME 1 day....couldn't hurt.


----------



## DD

intinst said:


> Doesn't help much, mine was ordered 10pm 7/28 Prime 1 day shipping and I still do not have notice of a shipping date.


Same here. Ordered 10:28 PM 7/28...Shipping Soon since 9:10 AM yesterday.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

vandelay101 said:


> Some have said try going to change payment and "retry" the credit card and that gives them an updated shipping time
> 
> OR
> 
> Perhaps change shipping type to PRIME 2 day and then IMMEDIATELY back to PRIME 1 day....couldn't hurt.


Yeah, I did that yesterday and I went from an estimated delivery of 8/27 to 8/30 and it didn't change back.


----------



## vandelay101

A quick check on WIKI reveals amazons different warehouses accross the US...Maybe some locations have union workers and explains the shipping delays...j/k

* North America:

* USA: Phoenix and Goodyear, AZ; New Castle, DE; Whitestown and Plainfield, IN; Coffeyville, KS; Campbellsville, Hebron (near CVG), Lexington, and Louisville, KY; Fernley and North Las Vegas, NV; Nashua, NH; Carlisle, Hazleton, Allentown, and Lewisberry, PA; Dallas/Fort Worth, TX; Sterling, VA

These U.S. distribution centers have been closed: Red Rock, Nevada; Chambersburg, Pennsylvania; and Munster, Indiana.[42]


----------



## Steph H

DD said:


> I also sent an email to Kindle CS early this morning. I got a much different stock answer. The email I sent via the website appears below their reply. Twilight Zone, people. None of this is really happening according to Amazon. I am a longtime cheerleader for Amazon but, I must say, I am very disappointed in their handling of this situation.


Excellent email, DD. I'm going to heavily plagiarize it....


----------



## vandelay101

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yeah, I did that yesterday and I went from an estimated delivery of 8/27 to 8/30 and it didn't change back.


You had a shipping estimate already though....maybe this will work for ppl that don't have any updates yet.


----------



## joanie

I just called CS about my order, 7/30 w/ Prime 1-day shipping. My card was charged and status set as ship soon at 6p EST yesterday. Still no ship notification 20 hrs later. The woman on the phone gave me the shpiel about the ship date being tomorrow, and I countered w/ saying the site said 8/27 "delivery" when I ordered, and that I know people who ordered after me w/ 2-day shipping had already gotten notices. She quoted the ship date of 8/27 again, and then I brought up the press release. Her response was that the press release said specifically UK kindles, not US. She really couldn't say any more than that. *sigh*


----------



## stargazer0725

intinst said:


> Doesn't help much, mine was ordered 10pm 7/28 Prime 1 day shipping and I still do not have notice of a shipping date.


Ditto here. Prime since inception. Ordered early morning 7/29 with 1-day shipping. Charged my card yesterday and I still can't get any answers from them. This is the 2nd time that Amazon has messed with me on a Kindle release day. They're batting 000 with me at the moment.


----------



## Anne Victory

It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vandelay101

Arkali said:


> It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PICS PICS PICS and a nice UNBOXING vid please


----------



## AllisonJay

FINALLY got my shipping email!!! My kindle left from Campbellsville KY at 11 AM this morning! I guess that means I can expect it on Saturday,. So excited that I finally have some news!!!


----------



## DD

Steph H said:


> Excellent email, DD. I'm going to heavily plagiarize it....


Thank you. Be my guest.


----------



## stargazer0725

joanie said:


> I brought up the press release. Her response was that the press release said specifically UK kindles, not US.


Completely untrue directly from Amazon: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1463287&highlight=

Nothing about UK only here.


----------



## Kathy

vandelay101 said:


> Some have said try going to change payment and "retry" the credit card and that gives them an updated shipping time
> 
> OR
> 
> Perhaps change shipping type to PRIME 2 day and then IMMEDIATELY back to PRIME 1 day....couldn't hurt.


Won't let me. I tried and it doesn't give me the option.


----------



## DD

joanie said:


> I just called CS about my order, 7/30 w/ Prime 1-day shipping. My card was charged and status set as ship soon at 6p EST yesterday. Still no ship notification 20 hrs later. The woman on the phone gave me the shpiel about the ship date being tomorrow, and I countered w/ saying the site said 8/27 "delivery" when I ordered, and that I know people who ordered after me w/ 2-day shipping had already gotten notices. She quoted the ship date of 8/27 again, and then I brought up the press release. Her response was that the press release said specifically UK kindles, not US. She really couldn't say any more than that. *sigh*


Same line from all of them. Mine didn't even acknowledge there was a press release and just robotically kept repeating the line about the 8/27 ship date.


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> Same line from all of them. Mine didn't even acknowledge there was a press release and just robotically kept repeating the line about the 8/27 ship date.


Mine too.


----------



## Dan

Well there is SOME progress if you want to call it that.  lol.   I now have tracking info for the lighted case I ordered last night but not for the actual Kindle and no CC ding as yet either but it still shows delivery date of tomorrow so once again I've emailed Kindle CS to ask them what is going on.


----------



## Kathy

Nearly had a heart attack. I got a notice of shipping. It is the cover. It will be here 8/30. I hope they give me my overnight charges back. Hopefully I'll get the K3 one next. At least some progress.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kathy said:


> Nearly had a heart attack. I got a notice of shipping. It is the cover. It will be here 8/30. I hope they give me my overnight charges back. Hopefully I'll get the K3 one next. At least some progress.


Yeah, Kathy!! Progress is so good.... progress is hope.... c'mon K3 shipping notice!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kathy said:


> Nearly had a heart attack. I got a notice of shipping. It is the cover. It will be here 8/30. I hope they give me my overnight charges back. Hopefully I'll get the K3 one next. At least some progress.


I know what you mean! I woke up a little after 1 a.m. to use the bathroom and brought my Ipod Touch in with me to check my email 'just in case'. Thank goodness I was sitting down because I had received a shipping notice... for my lighted cover. On a positive note (because I hate being negative), at least my K3 won't have to be coverless when it does arrive.


----------



## Kathy

KimberlyinMN said:


> I know what you mean! I woke up a little after 1 a.m. to use the bathroom and brought my Ipod Touch in with me to check my email 'just in case'. Thank goodness I was sitting down because I had received a shipping notice... for my lighted cover. On a positive note (because I hate being negative), at least my K3 won't have to be coverless when it does arrive.


I kept my iPhone in the bathroom last night so I could check if I got up. So glad I'm not the only one. lol


----------



## vermontcathy

Although CS couldn't tell me if it will ship today or not, they could tell me it is supposed to ship out of Louisville, KY. *Anyone get a shipping notice from Louisville?* (I'm wondering if we need to go wake up the crew there...)


----------



## Neo

I was just thinking of something (in the line of thoughts of at least having the cover by the time we get our K3s)...

On the bright side for all of us early "orderers" who are not getting our Kindles and still have no clue when (or if ever) we will get them: maybe by then we will aready have a SS hack and will never have to look at the dead authors  

Oh, and I also sent an e-mail to CS, but no answer so far, and no update in the order status either... At least I'm much more productive at work today than I was yesterday, my excitement having gone waaaay down  

Oh, and the Prime thinggie doesn't work: I've had Prime for a long time now and place at least 2-3 orders with Amazon every week (besides Kindle books...)...


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> I kept my iPhone in the bathroom last night so I could check if I got up. So glad I'm not the only one. lol


Oh and Kathy: I actually slept with my iPhone last night


----------



## pidgeon92

vermontcathy said:


> Although CS couldn't tell me if it will ship today or not, they could tell me it is supposed to ship out of Louisville, KY. *Anyone get a shipping notice from Louisville?* (I'm wondering if we need to go wake up the crew there...)


I did.


----------



## CPO

Mine left Louisville at 1:45 Central winging its way to me for on time delivery tomorrow. I opted for the free 2 day shipping and will receive it on the official release date.


----------



## PraiseGod13

vermontcathy said:


> Although CS couldn't tell me if it will ship today or not, they could tell me it is supposed to ship out of Louisville, KY. *Anyone get a shipping notice from Louisville?* (I'm wondering if we need to go wake up the crew there...)


Mine is supposed to ship out of Lexington, Ky, but no UPS confirmation that it has shipped. Let's hope the Louisville and Lexington guys aren't at some doughnut shop having coffee....


----------



## DD

vermontcathy said:


> Although CS couldn't tell me if it will ship today or not, they could tell me it is supposed to ship out of Louisville, KY. *Anyone get a shipping notice from Louisville?* (I'm wondering if we need to go wake up the crew there...)


Yeah, I think we need to meet at midnight and go over there together. Let's take her with us.....










LOL


----------



## Julia

I'm starting to get annoyed with my shipping and delivery estimates. My Kindle is supposed to ship today and it's nearly noon pacific time and nothing is happening. No preparing for shipping, no shipping soon, nada. I can still change everything on my order and my cc hasn't been charged. As every hour passes it feels like it's more and more likely that my estimates don't mean crap. I'm starting to think I won't see it until sometime next week and I made the first order cut off, dang it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

CPO said:


> Mine left Louisville at 1:45 Central winging its way to me for on time delivery tomorrow. I opted for the free 2 day shipping and will receive it on the official release date.


Wow... next day delivery when you had the free 2 day shipping! That's awesome!! You must not live very far from Louisville...... I'm in Iowa and I won't get mine from Ky until Monday according to Amazon... although I used 2 day free shipping also.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> Oh and Kathy: I actually slept with my iPhone last night


confession: I sleep with mine every night....


----------



## luvmy4brats

According to CS, mine is supposed to be shipping from Philadelphia today. I'll have it tomorrow. 

I haven't seen anyone else getting shipped from Philly.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Julia said:


> I'm starting to think I won't see it until sometime next week and I made the first order cut off, dang it.


I ordered mine just a couple of hours after pre-ordering started and mine will arrive on Monday the 30th. All I know is that no matter when it arrives.... I'm going to love it!! (But, I do agree that this whole shipping thing has been very frustrating for those of us who ordered early!!)


----------



## Geoffrey

I just got my email. They charged me for my kindle yesterday but didn't ship it until today with an ETA monday. 

I've had a real


Spoiler



sh*tty


 day today and this is the crowning glory. I was looking forward to going home tomorrow and having all weekend to play with my new toy .... I think I'm going home and going to bed.


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> According to CS, mine is supposed to be shipping from Philadelphia today. I'll have it tomorrow.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else getting shipped from Philly.


Yeah, Heather!!! Update on your mom before I have to go get my hair cut??


----------



## Kathy

vermontcathy said:


> Although CS couldn't tell me if it will ship today or not, they could tell me it is supposed to ship out of Louisville, KY. *Anyone get a shipping notice from Louisville?* (I'm wondering if we need to go wake up the crew there...)


My cover is coming from Campbellsville KY. I don't know if that is close or not.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> confession: I sleep with mine every night....


Mine is usually on the nightstand next to the bed. We don't have a home phone so I keep it close. I didn't want my husband to know that I was checking so I put it in the bathroom. I knew I would be in there at least once during the night. Oh, I guess everyone now knows my bathroom habits. Talk about sharing.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Geoffrey said:


> I just got my email. They charged me for my kindle yesterday but didn't ship it until today with an ETA monday.
> 
> I've had a real
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sh*tty
> 
> 
> day today and this is the crowning glory. I was looking forward to going home tomorrow and having all weekend to play with my new toy .... I think I'm going home and going to bed.


Sorry to hear about your rotten day, Geoffrey..... but glad that you at least got a shipping notice. I really wanted mine to play with this week-end too... I even have a list of collections that I plan on creating all ready.... but it will have to wait since I don't get mine until Monday either. I'll just have to hang around KB this week-end reading about how my KB friends are getting along with their K3s... which will be fun too. Not as fun as having my own... buy okay just the same.


----------



## luvmy4brats

PraiseGod13 said:


> Yeah, Heather!!! Update on your mom before I have to go get my hair cut??


Not so good. She hasn't regained consciousness at all. We're waiting on test results. I'm keeping myself distracted as there's nothing I can do.


----------



## stargazer0725

Sent this to Mr. Bezos....

I am writing to you as an Amazon Prime member and Kindle admirer to express my displeasure with Amazon’s release and shipment of its latest generation Kindle.  This will be the second time that I have pre-ordered a Kindle from your company, and the second time that Amazon has not fulfilled its delivery promises to me.

When I pre-ordered the 2nd Generation Kindle on February 10, 2009, I made sure to select 1-Day delivery.  However, when the Kindle was shipped, it was sent 2-Day delivery instead.  I wound up having to request a refund for a delayed delivery, and was very disheartened not to receive the product when I was promised.

I had higher hopes for this year’s Kindle pre-order, but sadly it was not to be.  When I placed my order at 9:45 a.m. CST on July 29, 2010, I was advised to place my order for release day delivery.  I ordered the Kindle with 1-Day shipping, expecting delivery on release day.  Much to my surprise, I woke up the morning of August 25, 2010 to an official press release from Amazon stating that they were shipping Kindles two days early.  I confirmed that my credit card had indeed been charged that very morning for both the Kindle and the Lighted Case that I had ordered.  With 1-Day shipping, I should have had the products in hand by August 26th, but they were not delivered and there is no shipping notice to be had.

Upon calling customer service, I was informed that my Kindle would not ship until Friday at the earliest, which would indicate a Monday delivery.  This is NOT what was promised at the pre-order, nor is it what was promoted to everyone in your official press release from the previous day.

I have been a faithful Amazon Kindle fan, encouraging family and acquaintances to purchase the Kindle since 2007 (even before I had the funds to purchase one for myself).  But I feel quite let down that Amazon seems to promise, but never come through for me on the Kindle front.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Geoffrey said:


> I've had a real
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sh*tty
> 
> 
> day today and this is the crowning glory.


I'll offer you hugs... While this isn't the crowning glory for me, it's certainly one of the many, many contributors.


----------



## Neo

luvmy4brats said:


> confession: I sleep with mine every night....


LOL, I call my iPhone my "boyfriend", the 2 of us are so close...


----------



## Seamonkey

Heather, I hope you get some good news on your mom soon.

=====

I read the press release posted above and maybe people should call the Media Hotline?

Just a thought..

Amazon.com, Inc.
Media Hotline, 206-266-7180
http://www.amazon.com/pr/kindle


----------



## vermontcathy

Seamonkey said:


> I read the press release posted above and maybe people should call the Media Hotline?
> 
> Just a thought..
> 
> Amazon.com, Inc.
> Media Hotline, 206-266-7180
> http://www.amazon.com/pr/kindle


Maybe I missed something. What release posted above?


----------



## blefever

I wish the customer service reps at Amazon Kindle knew what was going on. I ordered 2 Wi-Fi K3s on July 29th. For over 24 hours now my order has said "shipping soon". So I called Kindle CS and the rep said that it had shipped and she could guarantee that I would have them tomorrow. Fifteen minutes later, I called again and spoke to another rep who told me that it had NOT shipped but that it would ship no later than tomorrow. So I asked if my Amazon Prime included Saturday delivery. She said that it would if Saturday delivery was available in my area. Frustration reigns in SW FL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vermontcathy

luvmy4brats said:


> According to CS, mine is supposed to be shipping from Philadelphia today. I'll have it tomorrow.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else getting shipped from Philly.


That's odd - I am so much closer to Philly than Loiusville....

When you say "is supposed to", did cs assure you it would, or like my cs rep, say "I can only assume that it will go out today"? Did you get the shipping email?


----------



## vandelay101

Amazon's had my money since Aug 2nd for my Kindle 3...guess they don't have problem debiting gift card funds before an item has shipped!


----------



## tiktokman

Just got my shipping notice. Scheduled for delivery via FedEx tomorrow.


----------



## stargazer0725

vermontcathy said:


> Maybe I missed something. What release posted above?


http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1463287&highlight=


----------



## Kathy

blefever said:


> I wish the customer service reps at Amazon Kindle knew what was going on. I ordered 2 Wi-Fi K3s on July 29th. For over 24 hours now my order has said "shipping soon". So I called Kindle CS and the rep said that it had shipped and she could guarantee that I would have them tomorrow. Fifteen minutes later, I called again and spoke to another rep who told me that it had NOT shipped but that it would ship no later than tomorrow. So I asked if my Amazon Prime included Saturday delivery. She said that it would if Saturday delivery was available in my area. Frustration reigns in SW FL!!!!!!!!!!!!


I live in SE FL and frustration is right along side you.


----------



## Linjeakel

Geoffrey said:


> I just got my email. They charged me for my kindle yesterday but didn't ship it until today with an ETA monday.
> 
> I've had a real
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sh*tty
> 
> 
> day today and this is the crowning glory. I was looking forward to going home tomorrow and having all weekend to play with my new toy .... I think I'm going home and going to bed.


I know how you feel. Both my work and home life are a bit of a struggle at the moment and the K3 was my present to myself to cheer myself up. I was so excited to finally be in on a pre-order Kindle watch with a chance to get it with everyone else by release date. I haven't even got 'shipping soon' yet and if it doesn't ship tomorrow it'll be Tuesday before I get it, even with priority shipping, because of the public holiday in the UK on Monday. I'm thoroughly miserable and disappointed and feeling sorry for myself. No, it's not the end of the world and worse things could happen, but all I wanted was something nice to happen for a change.

EDIT: Adding insult to injury I've already paid for it because I used a gift certificate.


----------



## vandelay101

PraiseGod13 said:


> Mine is supposed to ship out of Lexington, Ky, but no UPS confirmation that it has shipped. Let's hope the Louisville and Lexington guys aren't at some doughnut shop having coffee....


If they are union workers they are probably on the line eating coffee and doughnuts watching tv and talking to their friends on their cell all while the conveyor has jammed and everyone is claiming it is not in their job description to take out the kindle that is 2 feet away from them jammed in the rollers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

vermontcathy said:


> That's odd - I am so much closer to Philly than Loiusville....
> 
> When you say "is supposed to", did cs assure you it would, or like my cs rep, say "I can only assume that it will go out today"? Did you get the shipping email?


No, no email. She said it was in the shipping stage and that it would go out today.

Then again, she also said that no other Kindles have been shipped and it's impossible that people are getting them today. I gave her the link to this thread.


----------



## crisandria

just got a shipping notice for the Kindle 3, says should be delivered tomorrow 27th. of course fedex does not have the tracking number shown yet.  Also just had UPS deliver my cover for it.  Oh the fun of checking tracking tomorrow as well.  But Fedex can deliver earlier than 3:00 PM which is when UPS almost always delivers...

Now to hope it does not come for delivery out of the North Haven truck with the same driver I had a month ago.   Don't know where he delivered my little $4 item to but it was not my house.


----------



## Geoffrey

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll offer you hugs... While this isn't the crowning glory for me, it's certainly one of the many, many contributors.


I've been where you are now and my heart goes out to you. I'm not having a good day - but it's ordinary bad day stuff - like avoiding red-light runners and office politics players.

Thank you for reminding me about perspective.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> No, no email. She said it was in the shipping stage and that it would go out today.
> 
> Then again, she also said that no other Kindles have been shipped and it's impossible that people are getting them today. I gave her the link to this thread.


Good for you. Once they see how many members KB has they might realize that they can't tell us that no one is getting them today. I was told that no one could get theirs today. I couldn't talk much because I'm at the office and I was getting frustrated. I didn't want everyone hearing me talk to Amazon about my Kindle.


----------



## Tatiana

intinst said:


> Doesn't help much, mine was ordered 10pm 7/28 Prime 1 day shipping and I still do not have notice of a shipping date.


DH ordered mine 8/22 with super saving shipping and it is the order is listed as will be shipped 8/30 or 8/31.


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm not expecting mine for another couple of weeks, but I can feel y'all's excitement/frustration/anxiety through the keyboard.  I'm really looking forward to your reviews!

N


----------



## Anpanman

Tatiana said:


> DH ordered mine 8/22 with super saving shipping and it is the order is listed as will be shipped 8/30 or 8/31.


My order was placed on the 20th and my delivery estimate is the 30th. My CC has not been charged yet. The lighted leather cover shipped yesterday so my fingers are crossed that the Kindle itself will be shipping soon as well.


----------



## BlueReader

Don't give up hope.  They are still shipping and updating orders today.  After being thoroughly frustrated all day, I just had my status changed to shipped.  I do have 1 day prime and it is supposed to be here tomorrow by FedEx.  I wish I was getting it today like others who had 1 day prime, but am very happy that it is on its way.


----------



## Jobee87

I dont get the up in arms over people not getting their Kindles ahead of schedule. 

If you paid for the one day shipping or whatever day you had to pay for you to get it on the 27th and you don't receive it on the 27th, then I can see getting a little upset for paying a premium.  I took the Amazon press release about Kindles shipping early has a bonus, not a requirement. The shipping date has always been the 27th and that's the way it should be expected. I mentally prepared to have it delivered to me early next week, even after the Amazon press release I knew it was just their way of starting the shipments ahead of time to get it out of the way and make things go smoother.

When people learn that others are getting their Kindles ahead of schedule even before earlier pre-orders, why does it matter when you were told it would be on the 27th? I know its a hard argument to make with Kindle obsessed people, but what does it really matter that others are getting it before you if you get the Kindle when you expected it?

There is probably a very good and semi complicated reason why its taking longer for some people to get it than others. It probably boils down to warehouse location and quantity of orders. Its important to remember that its only the 26th and Amazon told everyone it would be the 27th.

I'm sure it wont help me to tell everyone that I ordered the Kindle on July 30th with two-day prime shipping and I'm expected to receive it today.


----------



## vandelay101

Tatiana said:


> DH ordered mine 8/22 with super saving shipping and it is the order is listed as will be shipped 8/30 or 8/31.


did you have to mess with changing the shipping time? Or did it update all by itself?


----------



## Kathy

Jobee87 said:


> I'm sure it wont help me to tell everyone that I ordered the Kindle on July 30th with two-day prime shipping and I'm expected to receive it today.


It didn't, but good to know.


----------



## Tatiana

vandelay101 said:


> did you have to mess with changing the shipping time? Or did it update all by itself?


All I did was to confirm the shipping information that DH had already chosen. I did not change any shipping information.


----------



## vermontcathy

SHIPPED!!! Fed Ex from Louisville, estimated arrival tomorrow. I paid for 1-day.

Whew. I'm going on vacation early Saturday, starting with a 9 hour train ride, so I'm really happy. I mean, annoyed at all that went on... and I really feel for the people who had theirs go out today 2-day (or still don't know). 

What are your thoughts - should I ask for a refund of the $7.98 in extra shipping for 1-day, when some people got it yesterday, or should I just be quiet and be happy I'm getting it on release day? I'm thinking I'll just be quiet. But if I didn't have prime and had paid way more...

BTW, my gmail had email from Amazon, subject said shipped, I'm all happy, then I start scrolling down and it just lists the cover, and I'm like, WTF!!! but I keep scrolling and the kindle was a separate email below the cover (gmail groups together emails from the same sender with the same subject).


----------



## stargazer0725

FINALLY GOT SHIPPING NOTICE (36 hours after credit card was charged) for delivery tomorrow.

Ship Carrier:  FedEx 
Status:  In transit 
Shipment Date:  August 26, 2010 
Destination:  DALLAS, TX, United States 
Estimated Arrival:  August 27, 2010 
Date Time Location Event Details 
August 26, 2010 12:14:56 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

I wonder if Mr. Bezos intervened for me?


----------



## vandelay101

Tatiana said:


> All I did was to confirm the shipping information that DH had already chosen. I did not change any shipping information.


DH?


----------



## vermontcathy

Jobee87 said:


> I dont get the up in arms over people not getting their Kindles ahead of schedule.
> 
> If you paid for the one day shipping or whatever day you had to pay for you to get it on the 27th and you don't receive it on the 27th, then I can see getting a little upset for paying a premium.


The problem is people who ordered 2-day shipping, and who were promised "release day delivery" and didn't have it go out until today, and won't get RDD.

And, the people who still have no word from Amazon and have no clue when they will get their kindle.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

vandelay101 said:


> DH?


Dear Husband


----------



## EllenR

I got my shipping notice last night.  K3 should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Kathy

Just received this in response to my email to CS. They really have no idea what is going on. They already charged my credit card for the amount of my K3 and cover. (hitting my head on my desk)...

Hello,

I'm sorry for any misunderstanding caused.

Your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered: I've checked and see that you placed an order for Kindle latest model on July 28, 2010 8:06 PM (PDT).

Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st are expected to ship by the August 27th release date.

You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle enters the shipping process.

Thank you for your patience and understanding in this regard.

We hope you enjoy your Kindle.

Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=bqyexffx3359258692

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=bqyexffx3359258692

Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.

To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our web site.

Best regards,

Nayak C
Amazon.com
Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
http://www.amazon.com/your-account

---- Original message: ----

CUSTOMER: Kathryn Babin
COMM ID:afeeyrfx3355982034
EMAIL: [email protected]
COMMENTS: The email I received from CS stating "Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis." is not correct. I ordered on the first day the new Kindle was offered. Others that ordered after that date are receiving theirs today. I also paid extra to have overnight delivery and I still haven't received any update on my account except that it is Shipping Soon. No email or any timeframe at all. They have also charged me for overnight delivery on the cover which was suppose to be the 2nd day free delivery. If you look at that order it clearly states that is Two-Day Shipping and then a charge of $11.98 for shipping. Please let me know if I am getting my order today or tomorrow and if not please refund my order and give me an accurate date. Thank you, Kathy Babin


----------



## MoyJoy

The CS rep who told me the other day that I was moved to the back of the line because I changed my shipping method called to tell me I "should" get my Kindle with the "rest" of the people who ordered before August 1st.  I said oh, that's funny you say with the rest because people have already gotten theirs today.  So then she started reading me the "shipped by" and "should"s they've been giving everyone and I told her "I really wasn't asking you about my Kindle at this point.  I'm just letting you know for future calls that people are getting them already and there was a press release from Amazon that they were shipping early".  She just paused and read me the stuff from her screen again.

sigh.  I guess they didn't update their scripts.  And she's supposed to be a manager.  She also kept calling me Mrs.  LOL!  I tried to correct her but she wouldn't stop reading the script.  

I think next go around they should post some temporary positions here and pay us to answer the phones.  I'd take a couple of vacation days to answer questions.

Oh!  Then she sent me an email with that stupid "Your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered:    Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st are expected to ship by the August 27th release date." message.  p*ssed me off because when I saw it I thought it would be the "your item has been shipped" email.


----------



## Scooter321

I have paid for one day shipping, and it still says "not yet shipped" but has shown Delivery Estimate August 27 to August 30 for the last day or so.  Sigh.  I'm beginning to lose hope that I'll get it on the 27th (tomorrow), as it's now 4 p.m. and still not shipped.  Sob.


----------



## Kathy

You are right MoyJoy. They have no idea what is going on. I'm really interested in how they give information to their CS people. I hate to be a killjoy because their customer support is usually so good. I think they just don't know what is going on. It is a hard job and gets harder when they start getting the volume of calls on something like this. Still it is frustrating when you want answers.


----------



## Tip10

vermontcathy said:


> What are your thoughts - should I ask for a refund of the $7.98 in extra shipping for 1-day, when some people got it yesterday, or should I just be quiet and be happy I'm getting it on release day? I'm thinking I'll just be quiet. But if I didn't have prime and had paid way more...


It all depends upon what you feel you were promised or feel you were entitled to. Only you can answer that.

I suspect their answer will be that you were promised release date (August 27th) delivery via 1 day shipping. If it is delivered tomorrow you got release date (August 27th) delivery via 1 day shipping.

I suspect that's going to be the company line on most of these complaints -- you actually are getting what you were promised -- they'll tell you the fact that others had theirs shipped out early is irrelevant -- their commitment to you was met.


----------



## Kathy

Tip10 said:


> It all depends upon what you feel you were promised or feel you were entitled to. Only you can answer that.
> 
> I suspect their answer will be that you were promised release date (August 27th) delivery via 1 day shipping. If it is delivered tomorrow you got release date (August 27th) delivery via 1 day shipping.
> 
> I suspect that's going to be the company line on most of these complaints -- you actually are getting what you were promised -- they'll tell you the fact that others had theirs shipped out early is irrelevant -- their commitment to you was met.


If I get it tomorrow, I have no complaint with the K3. I still have a problem with getting charged for $12 on the cover when I opted for free shipping. It has shipped and is not getting to me until Monday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's what Amazon should do.  Everyone who's going to work Kindle CS should be required to order a Kindle, the usual way. . .like an ordinary person. . . .Bezos can give 'em a GC to cover it or something. . . . .THEN maybe they'd know what was going on, 'cause they'd have to be checking their order too. . . .I think the ones who DO know, are ones who have ordered on their own. . . . .


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to report back that after 2 (very frustrating yet ultra polite - so proud of myself!)) phone calls with Kindle and Amazon CS, and an e-mail exchange (with a pathetic answer...) with them, I have FINALLY gotten my "shipped" notice, yaaaaayyyyyy! It says I should still get it tomorrow, so I'll keep my fingers crossed...

It's shipping from Fernley NV. Anybody else had that


----------



## MoyJoy

Kathy said:


> You are right MoyJoy. They have no idea what is going on. I'm really interested in how they give information to their CS people. I hate to be a killjoy because their customer support is usually so good. I think they just don't know what is going on. It is a hard job and gets harder when they start getting the volume of calls on something like this. Still it is frustrating when you want answers.


Agreed, they are usually great. It's the vagueness that's really annoying. If they were open about their lack of solid information I think people would be more forgiving. Although I guess that would be like asking Steve Jobs to admit the iphone has flaws.


----------



## Kathy

MoyJoy said:


> Agreed, they are usually great. It's the vagueness that's really annoying. If they were open about their lack of solid information I think people would be more forgiving. Although I guess that would be like asking Steve Jobs to admit the iphone has flaws.


Exactly. I'm heading home. Maybe by the time I get there I'll have a shipped notice. Crossing fingers.


----------



## DD

Jobee87 said:


> I dont get the up in arms over people not getting their Kindles ahead of schedule.
> 
> If you paid for the one day shipping or whatever day you had to pay for you to get it on the 27th and you don't receive it on the 27th, then I can see getting a little upset for paying a premium. I took the Amazon press release about Kindles shipping early has a bonus, not a requirement. The shipping date has always been the 27th and that's the way it should be expected. I mentally prepared to have it delivered to me early next week, even after the Amazon press release I knew it was just their way of starting the shipments ahead of time to get it out of the way and make things go smoother.
> 
> When people learn that others are getting their Kindles ahead of schedule even before earlier pre-orders, why does it matter when you were told it would be on the 27th? I know its a hard argument to make with Kindle obsessed people, but what does it really matter that others are getting it before you if you get the Kindle when you expected it?
> 
> There is probably a very good and semi complicated reason why its taking longer for some people to get it than others. It probably boils down to warehouse location and quantity of orders. Its important to remember that its only the 26th and Amazon told everyone it would be the 27th.
> 
> I'm sure it wont help me to tell everyone that I ordered the Kindle on July 30th with two-day prime shipping and I'm expected to receive it today.


I can only speak for myself but I'm not upset about not getting it ahead of schedule. If it shipped today and I got it tomorrow (having paid for 1-day shipping), it would be fine. But the fact is that they _did_ start shipping yesterday and customers who ordered as much as several days later than I did are getting their Kindles today while I don't even have a shipping notice yet.

Amazon advertised a 'first come first serve' policy for pre-orders and they are not fulfulling that promise. If they decided to start shipping early, they should have started with the first wave customers. They've handled this very poorly in my opinion.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> Exactly. I'm heading home. Maybe by the time I get there I'll have a shipped notice. Crossing fingers.


Our Kindles have run off to Tahiti together and are enjoying fruity drinks with umbrellas in them.


----------



## Gerund

vandelay101 said:


> If they are union workers they are probably on the line eating coffee and doughnuts watching tv and talking to their friends on their cell all while the conveyor has jammed and everyone is claiming it is not in their job description to take out the kindle that is 2 feet away from them jammed in the rollers.


Completely uncalled-for.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Totally off topic but... Netflix just released a free app for the iphone and ipod Touch that lets you stream movies/tv shows!!  (I really needed to hear something exciting, so it came at a good time.)


----------



## Jobee87

vermontcathy said:


> The problem is people who ordered 2-day shipping, and who were promised "release day delivery" and didn't have it go out until today, and won't get RDD.
> 
> And, the people who still have no word from Amazon and have no clue when they will get their kindle.


And that's why I feel people are going a little overboard. Its still the 26th, if people ordered it "release day delivery" that would be tomorrow, the 27th. There is still time for "release day delivery".

Everyone here sees some people are getting it now and some are getting it a couple days later making people a little jealous and anxious. The official release date hasn't even happened yet and people are already confused about why they don't show "shipped" or why it still says "processing" a day before the official release.

I ordered mine on July 30th and I recall the 1-day shipping was "release day delivery" I decided to just do 2-day. For a whole month I expected my item to ship on the 27th and if I was lucky, get it on the 28th, but I expected it delivered the 30th. I assumed people on 1-day shipping would have their Kindles shipped out on the 26th and arrive on the 27th. I'm sure the time it takes from processing to "shipped" is different for everything and I think its good to keep hopeful until a certain amount of time has passed.

That's being said, it is Amazon's fault to make the "Arrive on Release Day" vague. There is still confusion on what it meant for everyone who ordered and when. I also think its best to think of this like you would any other Amazon shipment.

I understand there are annoyances about the "first come first serve", I would question that a little. I just think its good to remember that its probably only a 24hour wait for some people, and i doubt that you got kicked out of line to make way for the people who ordered it later. I'm sure it all has to do with location and the amount of ordered being shipped out of each place.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

KimberlyinMN said:


> Totally off topic but... Netflix just released a free app for the iphone and ipod Touch that lets you stream movies/tv shows!! (I really needed to hear something exciting, so it came at a good time.)


That is great news! Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## dmfreck

UPS just pulled up to the door! It's here!!!

First impression is that it's much _smaller _than I expected. It's my first Kindle, so I guess I didn't really know what to expect and never thought through the 6" thing. It's still really cool. The packaging is very "Apple-ish", if you know what I mean.

Some pics:

http://picasaweb.google.com/108488734186095984132/Kindle#

I included a Harry Potter hardback in one of the pics to give you a sense of scale:

EDIT: I've included a pic of it next to the iPad to give you another point of reference.


----------



## Dan

Here is another email I just received and it has some interesting info:


> Hello,
> 
> I've checked your order and see that your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered:
> 
> Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st are expected to ship by the August 27th release date.
> 
> However, I see that we're expecting to ship your order by August 26, 2010. It should be delivered to you by August 27, 2010.
> 
> We'll send you an e-mail when your order is shipped. If you haven't received a shipment confirmation by August 27, 2010, please contact us again at http://www.amazon.com/contact-us
> 
> *Also, in order to speed delivery, some carriers may not location scan all of their shipments, which occasionally limits the amount of tracking data. When shipping volume is high, packages are processed in bulk, and the first time a package is scanned may be upon arrival at a regional hub near the destination. In some cases, tracking information may not appear until the package has been delivered.*


----------



## kcrady

AnelaBelladonna said:


> That is great news! Thank you for letting us know!


Downloading onto my iPhone right now! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Steph H

luvmy4brats said:


> Our Kindles have run off to Tahiti together and are enjoying fruity drinks with umbrellas in them.


I'm thinking mine is with y'all's.... *sigh*


----------



## Karma Kindle

I just confirmed my shipping address (nothing more) and I went from the know-nothing message to:

Shipping estimate: August 27, 2010
Delivery estimate: August 30, 2010

I ordered at 4:36 p.m. on August 2nd


----------



## Jobee87

DD said:


> I can only speak for myself but I'm not upset about not getting it ahead of schedule. If it shipped today and I got it tomorrow (having paid for 1-day shipping), it would be fine. But the fact is that they _did_ start shipping yesterday and customers who ordered as much as several days later than I did are getting their Kindles today while I don't even have a shipping notice yet.
> 
> Amazon advertised a 'first come first serve' policy for pre-orders and they are not fulfilling that promise. If they decided to start shipping early, they should have started with the first wave customers. They've handled this very poorly in my opinion.


I completely understand that way of thinking, people don't want people to get items before they have because they ordered them earlier. I still feel that the whole shipping processes is more complicated than simply someone getting it before another person.

If Location #1 has 1,000 orders to be shipped to people who pre-ordered on July 28th and Location #2 has only 1 order to be shipped to people who pre-ordered on August 2nd then I'm sure it would take longer for Location #1 to process everything. But that one person from Location #2 posts on here that they received a shipping notice, the 1,000 other people here feel cheated and jealous. This is probably most efficient for everyone in the processes, including the customers in the long run.

Amazon should get out that one package from Location #2 to make that customer happy.


----------



## MoyJoy

> When people learn that others are getting their Kindles ahead of schedule even before earlier pre-orders, why does it matter when you were told it would be on the 27th? I know its a hard argument to make with Kindle obsessed people, but what does it really matter that others are getting it before you if you get the Kindle when you expected it?


None of this concerns me. What concerns me is that I haven't gotten a shipping notice (I know there's still time)or an estimated delivery date despite the very specific "Release Date Delivery" message on the site when I pre-purchased. That specifically means you will get your item on the release date (8/27) not it will be shipped on the release date.

I am sad I didn't get mine early but my frustration lies in the vagueness of what's really happening with my order.


----------



## tnt

My Kindle is still sitting in "shipping soon, but we have no idea when" never-neverland.

Ah, well... I've had such great service from Amazon over the years I'm not going to get too bothered.  Maybe it'll get here tomorrow, or maybe it'll ship tomorrow.

If it turns out that the shipping system really is fouled and some orders are floating around with no place to go... Amazon will probably do something really stupid, like owning up to the mistake and throwing around gift cards like they're candy.  Not that I really care about gift cards, but Amazon isn't a company to say, "We screwed up... bite us."


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jobee87 said:


> I completely understand that way of thinking, people don't want people to get items before they have because they ordered them earlier. I still feel that the whole shipping processes is more complicated than simply someone getting it before another person.
> 
> If Location #1 has 1,000 orders to be shipped to people who pre-ordered on July 28th and Location #2 has only 1 order to be shipped to people who pre-ordered on August 2nd then I'm sure it would take longer for Location #1 to process everything. But that one person from Location #2 posts on here that they received a shipping notice, the 1,000 other people here feel cheated and jealous. This is probably most efficient for everyone in the processes, including the customers in the long run.
> 
> Amazon should get out that one package from Location #2 to make that customer happy.


I guess my problem is that Amazon says they fill orders in a first-come, first serve basis and that obviously didn't happen. People that ordered several days after I did and used 2-day shipping already have them. I ordered mine within minutes of the links going live and paid for overnight delivery and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice. I think it's just disappointing. I feel like the last kid standing there waiting to get picked for the team.

Also there's no rhyme or reason where they're shipping from. Some people near my are having theirs shipped from Phoenix, while I'm having mine shipped from Philadelphia and yet others are getting theirs from Kentucky... Makes no sense at all and doesn't seem very efficient.

Please don't get me wrong. I am VERY happy for all the people that have received theirs already. Kindle Day is extremely exciting. I'm just a little jealous and frustrated I still don't have any information on my own yet (and that my card was charged yesterday and it's been shipping soon for over 30 hours.. Amazon's idea of soon and my idea of soon are obviously not the same.)


----------



## Anne

Mine has been delivered . I am still at work and will not be able to get home till about 9:30 tonight the cover was delivered too .


----------



## 13893

I just put my tracking number into the UPS website, and it said delivery was the 26th -- though the Amazon site said it should be the 27th.

Gah!


----------



## bordercollielady

Now I  feel better:   delivery estimate: August 27, 2010 - Fedex shows:  US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit .

I ordered  July  29  with 1  day Prime shipping..  wish I didn't have to  go to work tomorrow!


----------



## lesedi

Neo said:


> It's shipping from Fernley NV. Anybody else have that


Well, my *The Venerable Bede shipped out of Fernley not quite 2 hours ago. Perhaps they were in the same container, perhaps neighborly on the same pad? 

*T.V. Bede is headed to Central Coast, CA and should arrive tomorrow. At least the heat will have broken by then and it will only be in the mid-90's.

Cherie


----------



## MoyJoy

I called just now again out of curiosity and the Amazon CS said they don't know how Kindle orders are being handled and transferred me to Kindle CS.  The guy said my delivery estimate (based on my order date of July 30) was between August 26 and September 4th.  He was really nice and said a lot of people were calling because they had the Shipping Soon message but still no details and I could hear in his voice that his heart was breaking with each call he received.  He said it really is unacceptable that those promised "Release Date Delivery" may not get them on the release date and that the best he can do is apologize. 

Alas, there is still time.  I've had Amazon deliveries go out at 10pm so I've not completely given up hope that I'll get my K3 tomorrow.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Our Kindles have run off to Tahiti together and are enjoying fruity drinks with umbrellas in them.


That naughty little vixen! Wait til I get her home! I'm going to read her to death every day! I'll show her!!!!!!


----------



## DD

MoyJoy said:


> I called just now again out of curiosity and the Amazon CS said they don't know how Kindle orders are being handled and transferred me to Kindle CS. The guy said my delivery estimate (based on my order date of July 30) was between August 26 and September 4th. He was really nice and said a lot of people were calling because they had the Shipping Soon message but still no details and I could hear in his voice that his heart was breaking with each call he received. He said it really is unacceptable that those promised "Release Date Delivery" may not get them on the release date and that the best he can do is apologize.
> 
> Alas, there is still time. I've had Amazon deliveries go out at 10pm so I've not completely given up hope that I'll get my K3 tomorrow.


Well, I'm glad someone finally got a human being and not the reps that have been giving robotic pre-formulated answers all day. That's all I wanted was for someone to acknowledge there was a situation and say he was sorry instead of pretending that nothing was going on. A contrite attitude goes a long way in customer service.


----------



## gdae23

Just got the emails and my Amazon account has updated - Both the K3 and cover shipped today at 1:14. Looks like they have the same tracking number, so I'm thinking they'll be in the same package, even though I ordered the cover a few days after the Kindle. I ordered the K3 very late on 7/28, and requested just the standard shipping. Estimated delivery is Monday 8/30. Back to work now. (If I can concentrate!)


----------



## HelloSamwise

Still no charge on my CC.  Still listed as "Not yet shipped."

I'm honestly only so antsy because I go on vacation for a week starting September 1.  I have a somewhat unsavory neighbor two doors down and no one I can ask to sit at my apartment all day waiting for FedEx, when Amazon's "estimated" delivery date may not even be reliable.

I think at this point that as long as it ships by the 30th and I get it the 31st, I'll be relieved enough to get over any disappointment.  But hearing things like there may be a window between August 26 and September 4, when the latter means I will have to cancel my order and wait until I return (and not see a Kindle 3 until probably October) when I ordered on day one with 1-day Prime shipping completely disheartens me.

I feel bad for the CS reps right now, but I have to feel as though Amazon should have done more to prepare them and keep them in the loop.  Large Apple releases are never perfect, but their employees are prepped, trained, and given tons of FAQ and updates during the day.

MoyJoy, I am happy to hear that you spoke to a "real" person instead of a robot reciting stock answers.  Even though the news was not stellar, it's much less frustrating when problems are acknowledged instead of pretending they don't exist.


----------



## vandelay101

Karma Kindle said:


> I just confirmed my shipping address (nothing more) and I went from the know-nothing message to:
> 
> Shipping estimate: August 27, 2010
> Delivery estimate: August 30, 2010
> 
> I ordered at 4:36 p.m. on August 2nd


I sent you a PM...keep In touch I got bought mine Aug 2nd and my shipping and EST says what yours says.


----------



## chilady1

FINALLY I see the light!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's on its way, just got the notice that I should receive it on 8/28/10 - to excited.  Must remember to breathe!  I thought Amazon forgot about me.


----------



## MoyJoy

chilady1 said:


> FINALLY I see the light!!!!!!!!!!!! It's on its way, just got the notice that I should receive it on 8/28/10 - to excited. Must remember to breathe! I thought Amazon forgot about me.


I am a little afraid this will happen. My delivery address is my office. Things can go a little wonky if it's delivered on Saturday.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Our Kindles have run off to Tahiti together and are enjoying fruity drinks with umbrellas in them.


You probably need to join them after your day. I'd fly to Tahiti to meet up with them.


----------



## chilady1

MoyJoy said:


> I am a little afraid this will happen. My delivery address is my office. Things can go a little wonky if it's delivered on Saturday.


Clearly I am not leaving the house on Saturday. By the way, I ordered mine on 7/28/10 at 9:30pm for those of you curious. I am rooting for you LuvMyBrats and MoyJoy that you will get notification soon!


----------



## Kathy

My issue is that they have charged my credit card. That was done yesterday. If they charge your card you should have a ship date. This is according to the email they sent me. I don't really have a problem waiting until tomorrow or Saturday, but I have paid for the item and paid extra for 1 day delivery. I also take exception to the fact that they are telling me that "Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis" which is clearly not true. I have my K2 and if I could quit checking email, my Amazon account and KB, I might actually get some reading done.


----------



## MoyJoy

Thanks Chilady!

I stole this little biddy from OhEmGee from the Kindle Community board...


----------



## vandelay101

MoyJoy said:


> I am a little afraid this will happen. My delivery address is my office. Things can go a little wonky if it's delivered on Saturday.


I know FedEx home delivers on Sat..but when I worked at our dealership FedEx Ground delivers to business and I am not sure if they delivery on Sat..I don't think they do. Not sure what UPS does.


----------



## DD

No email, no delivery date yet.  Starting to lose heart.


----------



## Netsmom

Mine is gonna be delivered on Monday 8/30/10.  I'll be off work next week, but I'll be at the Glen Ivy Hot springs all day on the 30th....darn, I wish I had it earlier to take with me!!


----------



## tnt

Got my shipping notice... delivery estimate 8/30.  I'm okay with that because I'm off work on Mondays.

I really don't remember if I was promised release date delivery or not.


----------



## Julia

Neo said:


> Just wanted to report back that after 2 (very frustrating yet ultra polite - so proud of myself!)) phone calls with Kindle and Amazon CS, and an e-mail exchange (with a pathetic answer...) with them, I have FINALLY gotten my "shipped" notice, yaaaaayyyyyy! It says I should still get it tomorrow, so I'll keep my fingers crossed...
> 
> It's shipping from Fernley NV. Anybody else had that


That is the place that is only 30 minutes from me! I still have estimated ship today and deliver tomorrow but NOTHING is happening otherwise. Last time I got something from the that center I ordered early afternoon, had it ship a few hours later and it was delivered the next morning even though I only asked for 2 day delivery. I wonder if I should call...


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> No email, no delivery date yet. Starting to lose heart.


Me too. I did respond to their last email. Can't wait to see what I get next. It is becoming a game now. Hope they don't get mad and cancel my order.


----------



## Neo

lesedi said:


> Neo said:
> Well, my *The Venerable Bede shipped out of Fernley not quite 2 hours ago. Perhaps they were in the same container, perhaps neighborly on the same pad?
> 
> *T.V. Bede is headed to Central Coast, CA and should arrive tomorrow. At least the heat will have broken by then and it will only be in the mid-90's.
> 
> Cherie


Lol, wouldn't that be nice ! But mine still says Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit, so maybe not? Where is yours traveling to? Moine is coming to NY (hopefully soon...).

Also, I', a bit worried: it says UPS next day AIR SAVER. What is this Air SAVER thing? I was charged for one day shipping, no savings to be made on my shipment please to be used here, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Julia said:


> That is the place that is only 30 minutes from me! I still have estimated ship today and deliver tomorrow but NOTHING is happening otherwise. Last time I got something from the that center I ordered early afternoon, had it ship a few hours later and it was delivered the next morning even though I only asked for 2 day delivery. I wonder if I should call...


Nothing has happened so far either since they got the shipping notification around noon... Hope it doesn't bode ill for delivery tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh, and I'm in NY, you'd think they could have found a closer place to ship my Kindle from, no??


----------



## lynninva

Neo said:


> Also, I', a bit worried: it says UPS next day AIR SAVER. What is this Air SAVER thing? I was charged for one day shipping, no savings to be made on my shipment please to be used here, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Air Saver means that they don't have to meet the time deadlines for the regular next day air. In my example, my Kindle has been out for delivery since about 8:30 this morning; it is now almost 6PM EDT & still no Kindle. Sometimes my UPS deliveries come around 7 PM. But when it is something I am not in a real hurry for, he leaves the package during the day while I'm at work.


----------



## MoyJoy

Neo said:


> Oh, and I'm in NY, you'd think they could have found a closer place to ship my Kindle from, no??


LOL! I'm in NYC. I've actually had same day delivery in NYC. It was $8 (Prime) and well worth it. But my regular Amazon shipments usually come from random far off places.


----------



## Neo

lynninva said:


> Air Saver means that they don't have to meet the time deadlines for the regular next day air. In my example, my Kindle has been out for delivery since about 8:30 this morning; it is now almost 6PM EDT & still no Kindle. Sometimes my UPS deliveries come around 7 PM. But when it is something I am not in a real hurry for, he leaves the package during the day while I'm at work.


OOOOOOH, that does NOT sound good! Especially after having been charged for one day shipping... Seriously, all this wait and now this... This whole thing has been manged so poorly, it's just sad.

I'll still hope and cross my fingers and maybe I'll get it tomorrow? But it seems like Nevada-NY is an awfully long trip...


----------



## Neo

MoyJoy said:


> LOL! I'm in NYC. I've actually had same day delivery in NYC. It was $8 (Prime) and well worth it. But my regular Amazon shipments usually come from random far off places.


LOL, that's reassuring, thank you! I'm in NYC too!!!! So you think chances are I can still get it tomorrow?


----------



## Julia

Couldn't help myself, I have to know what's going on so I called the Kindle CS. She is showing the same that my ship date should be today and I should get it tomorrow. I asked her why my page isn't updating to "preparing to ship" or "shipping soon" and she said the update system is backlogged but that my kindle should definitely be shipped today and it will be likely my page will just go from "not yet shipped" to "shipped" because of the backlog issues. Hopeful again but we'll see and I'll be calling in the am if I don't get my email by then. 

It was much easier contacting CS than I thought. I did the contact us on the site and had them call me which was instantaneous and within a minute of talking to a regular CS, transferred to a Kindle CS rep who was very polite.


----------



## joanie

Just called Kindle CS again and got a really nice rep. She told me first that its estimated delivery was the 30th and gave me the stock Amazon script answers, until I pressed because I should have 1-day Prime delivery, and even if it ships out tomorrow, it should be at my apartment on Saturday, not Monday. After we went in circles about 3 times (she was very apologetic the whole time), she put me on hold and went to look up my order. When she came back, she said it looked like it was supposed to ship out at 2 p.m. today and should be by me tomorrow but couldn't give me a tracking number. I'm not really sure whether she was giving me an answer based off of what was in the system, or simply to tell me what I wanted to hear so I would hang up. I still haven't received a ship e-mail, and my account still shows ship soon, so I'm feeling a bit hopeless about a Friday delivery. She didn't offer to refund my shipping fee, but if it comes tomorrow, I don't mind about that.


----------



## jd78

I thought I was getting somewhere with Kindle CS and was speaking to someone I thought was going to look into my order, but she never called back.

My order still shows "Not Yet Shipped" and there has been no charge to my card. I'm not very optimistic that I will receive it by tomorrow as indicated on my order status. I find interesting that Amazon was unable to ship out all of the first waves in two days. 

I'm not Apple fanboy and will probably catch some flak here for this, but Apple seemed to do a better job with what was probably more units sold (we'll never know for sure) and their shipments came straight from China.


----------



## MoyJoy

Neo said:


> LOL, that's reassuring, thank you! I'm in NYC too!!!! So you think chances are I can still get it tomorrow?


Absolutely! 

You know what else sucks? I'm selling my K2 to a friend who will be a first time Kindler and I CAN NOT WAIT for her to start reading on it!!! I know she's gonna love it. So it's not just my own self that it sucks for.


----------



## derek alvah

Ordered on the 28th with prime one day shipping.Still has not shipped.Sent amazon another email and it wasn't very nice.Pointless I know,but I don't see how they can just keep lying to their customers with their "First come first served" company line of B.S. when it's obviously not true. Anyway it allowed me to vent.Of course they'll probably send me a broken one now.


----------



## Julia

joanie said:


> Just called Kindle CS again and got a really nice rep. She told me first that its estimated delivery was the 30th and gave me the stock Amazon script answers, until I pressed because I should have 1-day Prime delivery, and even if it ships out tomorrow, it should be at my apartment on Saturday, not Monday. After we went in circles about 3 times (she was very apologetic the whole time), she put me on hold and went to look up my order. When she came back, she said it looked like it was supposed to ship out at 2 p.m. today and should be by me tomorrow but couldn't give me a tracking number. I'm not really sure whether she was giving me an answer based off of what was in the system, or simply to tell me what I wanted to hear so I would hang up. I still haven't received a ship e-mail, and my account still shows ship soon, so I'm feeling a bit hopeless about a Friday delivery. She didn't offer to refund my shipping fee, but if it comes tomorrow, I don't mind about that.


Huh, they just told me they couldn't tell what time it was supposed to ship, just that it would go out today. Wonder if my whole call was also a "tell you what you want to hear"


----------



## lila

I'm in NYC too. I would have thought there would be a ton of orders coming to the city in the inital wave - I am glad I am not alone in waiting, but it's getting so old. I am interested to see if anyone on the subway with one tomorrow morning. I will be so jealous.


----------



## vandelay101

Julia said:


> Huh, they just told me they couldn't tell what time it was supposed to ship, just that it would go out today. Wonder if my whole call was also a "tell you what you want to hear"


CS will tell you anything...there is no way to document what they tell you and the next time you call you can a completely different story. Seems to be the reoccurring theme nowadays. You never know what is going on at these shipping warehouses...more than likely all of these facilities are in utter chaos right about now.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, it's an accident, but I'm still bummed about it.


Seems to have been a lot of accidents happening then, as I ordered just after you did and the 3g is stuck too.


----------



## Neo

lila said:


> I'm in NYC too. I would have thought there would be a ton of orders coming to the city in the inital wave - I am glad I am not alone in waiting, but it's getting so old. I am interested to see if anyone on the subway with one tomorrow morning. I will be so jealous.


LOL, I walk, so at least I won't get jealous in the subway (on the bright side!) 



MoyJoy said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> You know what else sucks? I'm selling my K2 to a friend who will be a first time Kindler and I CAN NOT WAIT for her to start reading on it!!! I know she's gonna love it. So it's not just my own self that it sucks for.


Thank you for that, you just made my evening !!!!!

I too am giving my K2 to a friend (actually her son who has been dreaming of one but can't afford it as a student right now), but as I'm giving it, I guess they have to be graciously patient Just kidding , I was actually really hoping to be able to give to him for the week-end, but now I'll probably keep it until I'm sure I have my K3 and it works properly


----------



## lesedi

Neo 

Odd that your K3 is travelling to NY while mine is coming to CA. Nevada makes sense for me, out here in the wild, wild West but not for the East Coast. So I'm sending you good wishes for a timely delivery - as in tomorrow!! 

Since I live in one of the CA wine regions, I think it's time for a glass of Pinot Grigio. Oh wait, I have a house guest coming. Guess I'd better wait. (just like I'm waiting for *The Venerable Bede to arrive).

Cheers!
Cherie


----------



## PraiseGod13

Jobee87 said:


> I dont get the up in arms over people not getting their Kindles ahead of schedule.
> 
> I'm sure it wont help me to tell everyone that I ordered the Kindle on July 30th with two-day prime shipping and I'm expected to receive it today.


My frustration has been that when I ordered just after midnight on July 28th/29th, the site said that if I ordered then it would be for "release date delivery". Thus.... I believed my delivery date would be Friday the 27th which is the official release date. Amazon said that orders would be shipped based on our time of order. Yet, I'm watching people who ordered 4 and 5 days (and more) after me receive theirs days before me. You ordered on the 30th almost two days after me and you have two day shipping. I also chose two day shipping. Amazon immediately debited my gift card so my K3 has been paid for all along.... and I have not changed anything on my original order. Yet you will receive yours on Friday and I won't receive mine until three days later.... on Monday. I can certainly understand your being happy about your release date delivery. I'm honestly VERY happy for you too. But I would think that you would also understand why those of us who ordered VERY early, yet are receiving ours later than others who ordered after us.... have been frustrated. Once we have all received our K3s, it will be fine. Not having our K3s this week-end like we were assured/promised we would.... not fun.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I did find out one thing... Don't change your shipping method! I just got this response to my email to CS:



> I'm sorry for the inconvenience regarding the delay in the delivery date of your order. I checked and confirm that your order #103-4221232-0468216 was placed on July 31, 2010 and was expected to ship by the August 27th release date.
> 
> In researching, I see that you've modified this order by changing the shipping method to One-day shipping on August 25, 2010. As this order was modified, the order was reassigned to fulfillment center again and the estimated delivery dates for the order has moved to August 30, 2010. I'm sorry if this information was not clear.
> 
> I can confirm that we are processing your order now, and once it has been shipped, we will send you an e-mail message confirming the date, contents, and method of delivery. If you haven't received a shipment confirmation by August 28, 2010, please contact us again at http://www.amazon.com/contact-us
> 
> To compensate you for this inconvenience, I'd like to give you a $10.00 promotional certificate, which you can use the next time you order an item shipped and sold by Amazon.com. You'll see your available promotional balance at checkout--this amount will be applied to your next order automatically without entering a claim code. Your promotional balance doesn't appear in Your Account but will always display when you place an order.


I do appreciate the $10.. but I still want my K3 NOW.  My brother just emailed me to say his lighted cover arrived but he hasn't heard anything about his K3. He had just got his first Kindle a week before the K3 was announced. I emailed him about returning the K2. He called to ask more questions and then decided he better get the K3.

I don't know what else I can clean.


----------



## Pushka

So, I did it, I got CS to call me in Australia.  He said, amongst a lot of blah blah that if the k3 doesnt reach me on the estimated delivery date that Amazon has promised, they will apply a refund.  Not sure of what exactly.  Anyway, Moses, I will remember that and have just taken a screenshot of the order page!


----------



## lynninva

Neo said:


> OOOOOOH, that does NOT sound good! Especially after having been charged for one day shipping... Seriously, all this wait and now this... This whole thing has been manged so poorly, it's just sad.
> 
> I'll still hope and cross my fingers and maybe I'll get it tomorrow? But it seems like Nevada-NY is an awfully long trip...


Next Day Air Saver is still next day delivery, it just can be anytime the next day.

And at 6:31PM, my K3 just arrived!!!! (a few !! came with it) Hopping over to received Kindle thread....


----------



## DD

joanie said:


> Just called Kindle CS again and got a really nice rep. She told me first that its estimated delivery was the 30th and gave me the stock Amazon script answers, until I pressed because I should have 1-day Prime delivery, and even if it ships out tomorrow, it should be at my apartment on Saturday, not Monday. After we went in circles about 3 times (she was very apologetic the whole time), she put me on hold and went to look up my order. When she came back, she said it looked like it was supposed to ship out at 2 p.m. today and should be by me tomorrow but couldn't give me a tracking number. I'm not really sure whether she was giving me an answer based off of what was in the system, or simply to tell me what I wanted to hear so I would hang up. I still haven't received a ship e-mail, and my account still shows ship soon, so I'm feeling a bit hopeless about a Friday delivery. She didn't offer to refund my shipping fee, but if it comes tomorrow, I don't mind about that.


Hate to tell you this, but CS told me the same exact thing, that mine should be shipping today and I should have it tomorrow. She even put me on hold to go look up my order. I'm pretty sure they follow a script.

I'm in MD and still stuck at "Shipping soon". No email.


----------



## PinkKindle

It shipped -- it actually shipped!!!!! 

I'm not sure what time the status on the order page actually changed -- but my email was received at 4:46 p.m. CST (so approximately 45 minutes ago).

Here's the weird thing, though -- it says it's shipping by USPS with an estimated date of August 28th (Saturday).  I haven't seen on any of these posts that they were shipping through the post office?  My cover came by UPS.  I wonder if they've gone to USPS as a backup plan because of the shipping backlog?  Hey, either way I'm happy that I at least don't have to wait until Monday . . . though I will have to keep checking the mailbox so my poor Kindle doesn't melt in there in the Alabama heat!!  Also, USPS tracking is so lousy.  All it says is "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit" without saying what facility it came out of or what time -- there are just dashes where that information would be.  If it was coming from close enough it could make it here tomorrow instead of Saturday (I often have gotten USPS deliveries earlier than the Amazon estimated date) -- but no way to know!  When I track through the post office itself, it just says:

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on August 26, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 

Hey, I'm not complaining -- at least there's progress!!! 

PS -- For those keeping track, I had ordered about midday on July 30th, 2-day free shipping.  Cover ordered at the same time arrived today.


----------



## mwb

Got my e-mail notice.  

It will arrive, when it will arrive.

I think I'll just avoid reading the Kboards for a while, there's way too much angst over shipping when, etc.  It is just stripping the joy of things away for no reason.  This is why I always go for free shipping.  Stress free and free. 

Where's the joy of just anticipation and the surprise of your shipment arriving.  Instead of obsessive tracking info checking, calling in complaints and posting about them.

It's a happy occasion.  Everyone's new K3 will arrive and folks will have fun playing with them once they arrive.


----------



## Kathy

KimberlyinMN said:


> I did find out one thing... Don't change your shipping method! I just got this response to my email to CS:


That is not correct according to their own explanation that is seen when you click on the "_Delivery estimate: We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. (More about estimates)_" link. That clearly says that "_What if I want to get my items faster?
You can select a different shipping speed by clicking the radio button next to that option on the order form. Note that changing your shipping speed to a faster method will not change the estimated shipping date, but your estimated delivery date should improve (subject to item availability). If you want to change your shipping speed after placing the order, visit Your Account._"


----------



## luvmy4brats

Still no update on my Kindle. <sigh>

My cover just got delivered though, so that's some progress.

My normal UPS guy is on vacation, but I just got his sub's phone number. She said to give her a call in the morning and if it's on the truck, she'll meet me around 9:15 (Cause I don't know if I can wait until nearly 7 PM tomorrow night to get it!)


----------



## mlewis78

mwb said:


> Got my e-mail notice.
> 
> It will arrive, when it will arrive.
> 
> I think I'll just avoid reading the Kboards for a while, there's way too much angst over shipping when, etc. It is just stripping the joy of things away for no reason. This is why I always go for free shipping. Stress free and free.
> 
> Where's the joy of just anticipation and the surprise of your shipment arriving. Instead of obsessive tracking info checking, calling in complaints and posting about them.
> 
> It's a happy occasion. Everyone's new K3 will arrive and folks will have fun playing with them once they arrive.


I agree. This thread has gone way over the top. All this anxiety that some of your are having will disappear once you have your K3s.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My order now has "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."  Yay! 

Maybe I should learn meditation. Ommmmmmm.... Ommmmmmmm....  Or I can practice trying to fold king size fitted sheets.


----------



## Trilby

I just Tracked my Kindle and it's about 35 miles from me! I wonder if it'll show up tomorrow?


----------



## Kathy

My account just updated.

*Shipped Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010

August 26, 2010 03:16:36 PM New Castle DE US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit * 
There is still hope guys.


----------



## Scooter321

I ordered on August 1st, I'm almost certain it was before the 8 pm (Pacific) "deadline." Mine has finally changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Shipping Soon" with a note that I can't change the order. As if I would! LOL I have no idea how long they typically stay at that "shipping soon" status. Baby steps, baby steps.


----------



## Steph H

KimberlyinMN said:


> My order now has "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed." Yay!
> 
> Maybe I should learn meditation. Ommmmmmm.... Ommmmmmmm.... Or I can practice trying to fold king size fitted sheets.












[mine's *still* 'shipping soon'...as it has been for the last 30+ hours..... *sigh*]


----------



## DD

Scooter321 said:


> I ordered on August 1st, I'm almost certain it was before the 8 pm (Pacific) "deadline." Mine has finally changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Shipping Soon" with a note that I can't change the order. As if I would! LOL I have no idea how long they typically stay at that "shipping soon" status. Baby steps, baby steps.


Your confirmation email and your 'order details' should show the exact time of your order.


----------



## Basket lady

Mine is finally on its way!  It has said "shipping soon" for over 28 hours.  It left the Campbellsville, Ky facility for Indiana around 1 pm today, but the email didn't get sent until after 4.  Ordered on 7/29, graphite wifi with free 2 day shipping.  Tracking says it will be here tomorrow!  I wonder if I left good  enough plans for a sub tomorrow....feel a sick day coming on


----------



## Kathy

Mine shipped shortly after I sent the first email to them. I find that fascinating. It took 4 hours to get the email confirmation and the status to change on my account.


----------



## DYB

Ugh.  Mine's been delivered, but the Superintendant of the building is holding it hostage!  I can't track him down!  I'm calling the police!


----------



## Kathy

DYB said:


> Ugh. Mine's been delivered, but the Superintendant of the building is holding it hostage! I can't track him down! I'm calling the police!


Here you go.


----------



## lisaannr

Anyone in Canada receive their Kindle?  or shipping notice?


----------



## DYB

Kathy said:


> Here you go.


It's worse than you think! I ring his door bell. I can HEAR THE TELEVISION INSIDE! But he won't answer the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

DYB said:


> It's worse than you think! I ring his door bell. I can HEAR THE TELEVISION INSIDE! But he won't answer the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's because he's too busy reading on your Kindle!


----------



## ColumbiaKat

FINALLY got some action!!!!  My K3 in Graphite, wifi only, will be "shipping soon" -- it still doesn't give me a delivery date (I assume it's the 30th), but I finally have something happening with my order, so I am happy!  I ordered on 8/1 at 5pm and nothing else has happened (no credit card charge, no email)....


----------



## Kathy

Just recieved another email from my 2nd email. They refunded me the $11.98 for the shipping charge on the cover. I was extremely polite in my email and they seem to have finally looked at what was going on. They did tell me that they checked my account and that my Kindle had shipped but they didn't have a delivery date. Guess they didn't see the delivery date on the screen.


----------



## 911jason

vandelay101 said:


> If they are union workers they are probably on the line eating coffee and doughnuts watching tv and talking to their friends on their cell all while the conveyor has jammed and everyone is claiming it is not in their job description to take out the kindle that is 2 feet away from them jammed in the rollers.


Did you ever stop to think that many of the 20,000+ KindleBoards members are probably union workers themselves? I'm still on page 66 of 70, but this is the 2nd dig you've laid on union workers. Can you knock off the attacks please? Thanks.


----------



## radiantmeg

Scooter321 said:


> I ordered on August 1st, I'm almost certain it was before the 8 pm (Pacific) "deadline." Mine has finally changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Shipping Soon" with a note that I can't change the order. As if I would! LOL I have no idea how long they typically stay at that "shipping soon" status. Baby steps, baby steps.


Mine has said that since yesterday afternoon. And still no shipping email. I'm getting really frustrated, but that could have to do with my awful week so far.


----------



## mlewis78

vandelay101 said:


> If they are union workers they are probably on the line eating coffee and doughnuts watching tv and talking to their friends on their cell all while the conveyor has jammed and everyone is claiming it is not in their job description to take out the kindle that is 2 feet away from them jammed in the rollers.


Perhaps the problem is that they are not union workers? Unions and their members rock!


----------



## strawhatbrat

I'm not frustrated, just anxious.  

I think Amazon is doing the best they can. I also think, if errors have been made... we are all only human. Mistakes happen. In the grand scheme of life, waiting a few extra days isn't a big deal. Don't get me wrong, I hope we all get them as soon as possible!! But Amazon deserves a break.


----------



## Gerund

lisaannr said:


> Anyone in Canada receive their Kindle? or shipping notice?


Toronto here. I've got estimated shipping and delivery dates (by international courier, shipping between the 27th and 30th, and arriving between the 30th and 1st), but not Shipping Soon or in the air quite yet.


----------



## DYB

luvmy4brats said:


> That's because he's too busy reading on your Kindle!


That's what I'm afraid of! This is a full blown crises now.


----------



## DYB

Okay, I arranged for a rescue - and I'm happy to report that she is ok and healthy.  And very tiny.


----------



## Julia

Well mine changed to shipping soon and still estimated delivery date of tomorrow. Which is not what the CS said would happen, not that I'm complaining. Any update is good in my opinion. Still holding hope that it will indeed enter the shipping process tonight from the facility that is super close to me.


----------



## Kathy

DYB said:


> Okay, I arranged for a rescue - and I'm happy to report that she is ok and healthy. And very tiny.


It was my police lady, right?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

DYB said:


> Okay, I arranged for a rescue - and I'm happy to report that she is ok and healthy. And very tiny.


Ha!! What did you do? I am envisioning you wearing all black and sneaking in like a cat burglar through a 2nd floor window. Then you sneak down the stairs unnoticed while the superintendent is busy watching "Wheel of Fortune". Tiptoe into the dining room where you spot your beloved package... and delicately pick it up, hold it to your chest.. and the ascend the stairs and lower yourself out the same window by a rope.


----------



## AllisonJay

Basket lady said:


> Mine is finally on its way! It has said "shipping soon" for over 28 hours. It left the Campbellsville, Ky facility for Indiana around 1 pm today, but the email didn't get sent until after 4. Ordered on 7/29, graphite wifi with free 2 day shipping. Tracking says it will be here tomorrow! I wonder if I left good enough plans for a sub tomorrow....feel a sick day coming on


Mine's coming from the same facility as well. Mine was processed at 11:30 am and has just now been recieved by the carrier in Lexington, KY. Though my delivery date (for VA) is slated to be on the 30th. Somehow, I have a feeling mine will get here before then. 

Anyway, yay for our orders being shipped!


----------



## luvmy4brats

DYB said:


> Okay, I arranged for a rescue - and I'm happy to report that she is ok and healthy. And very tiny.


Yay!

And it is tiny! I'm sitting here playing with my cover (pathetic I know) but WOW! I think it's the perfect size for little ole me.


----------



## Julia

YES! My cc is now showing the available credit is down to what it should be when the amazon order goes through! It's looking better and better. Maybe that call to CS did help. I think it's really funny that those of that called in, had changes happen just a short time later.


----------



## Dan

YES!!!! I just got the shipping notice and welcome email letter for my K3.  Will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## masquedbunny

Finally got my shipping notice. But the delivery estimate is for Monday. BOO.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I just got my shipping notice with a delivery date of tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Julia

Dan said:


> YES!!!! I just got the shipping notice and welcome email letter for my K3. Will be here tomorrow!!!


Yay! Since we both changed our shipping on the same day and got the same delivery estimates, this is good news!


----------



## Scooter321

It's shipped! I just got the emails—Woo Hoo! It's coming from AZ, and I'm in MA, but I have one-day shipping and it's expected to get here tomorrow via UPS.


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

Finally got my shipping notice, sent today from Fernley, NV.  To be delivered on 8/30.  Bummed that I won't be getting it until Monday but grateful that it is finally in transit.    I placed my pre-order the afternoon of 7/30.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Julia said:


> Yay! Since we both changed our shipping on the same day and got the same delivery estimates, this is good news!


Let's clink our imaginary glasses of our beverage of choice!! (Diet Dr Pepper anyone?) LOL


----------



## Pushka

I think they just did a massive purge on shipping!  The 3g is coming from West Philadelphia PA?
The wifi came from  Northeast Indianapolis.  The first is due on Tuesday, the second is due on Wednesday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

With every report of a new email, I run and refresh mine (Okay, so I don't run..I just click)... Still nada.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> With every report of a new email, I run and refresh mine (Okay, so I don't run..I just click)... Still nada.


Have you called them? My emails seemed to finally did some good.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes, earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> With every report of a new email, I run and refresh mine (Okay, so I don't run..I just click)... Still nada.


Have you rung them luv? I wonder if that might 'unstuck' it? I rang CS (well, they rang me in Australia) about an hour ago. Seems a little coincidental given we both did that 'refresh' thing (gift card for you) at similar times the other night.

OK, edited to see that you have. Hmm, coincidence then.


----------



## jd78

Ordered: 8/1

I finally got my status changed from "Not Yet Shipped" to "Shipping Soon". The Kindle CS person did call me back and she stated that my order had been delayed because the system attempted to charge my card twice on 8/25 and was waiting on a response from the bank. She stated it wasn't non-sufficient funds, just no response. I told her I don't understand how that could be since I ordered something else from Amazon with the same card and it charged and shipped the same day. Regardless, during our conversation my status changed and I checked my account and it finally had been charged. 

It still shows delivery for tomorrow so hopefully i'll get my shipped/tracking email tonight. Also, she said she is going to refund me the one day shipping fee due to the inconvenience.


----------



## ReadingRevived

I'm so frustrated with Amazon! I ordered on July 29th. I got my email today and it said it will be coming on August 30th--shipped today at 6am. It should be here at the latest Friday (Thursday and Friday is two days already). I have a free trial version of Prime with 2-day shipping selected. Amazon used USPS. Did amazon totally disregard my Prime membership for 2-day shipping simply because I have free trial version of Prime?


----------



## jd78

ReadingRevived said:


> I'm so frustrated with Amazon! I ordered on July 29th. I got my email today and it said it will be coming on August 30th--shipped today at 6am. It should be here at the latest Friday (Thursday and Friday is two days already). I have a free trial version of Prime with 2-day shipping selected. Amazon used USPS. Did amazon totally disregard my Prime membership for 2-day shipping simply because I have free trial version of Prime?


USPS has 2 day delivery, it's called Express Mail.


----------



## ReadingRevived

jd78 said:


> USPS has 2 day delivery, it's called Express Mail.


So the estimated delivery time on my amazon account and email message is false?


----------



## jd78

ReadingRevived said:


> So the estimated delivery time on my amazon account and email message is false?


Um, if it shipped today it should be there either Saturday or Monday. Thursday (day shipped) to Friday is 1 day, not two. Since it's going USPS Express Mail, I don't believe they deliver on Saturdays which is why you are being quoted Monday.


----------



## Dan

Julia said:


> Yay! Since we both changed our shipping on the same day and got the same delivery estimates, this is good news!


I'm in Ohio and mine is coming from Phoenix. WOW!! I would have thought it would have come from KY or something. Even stranger is that the lighted cover is being shipped from KY. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

for two day shipping the day it ships doesn't count as a day. (because if it ships today and you get it tomorrow, that's 1 day shipping..)

If it's USPS, you may get it Saturday though.


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> With every report of a new email, I run and refresh mine (Okay, so I don't run..I just click)... Still nada.


Yep me too, but no luck. It's not even gotten to 'shipping soon' yet and if your experience is anything to go by, it could still be a two day wait after it does. I'm not bothering to contact CS again, it's a waste of time, they're all reading from different scripts and steadfastly refusing to acknowledge any kind of a problem, so I'm not going to waste my time.

It's 2.00am Friday morning here - I'm off to bed. I have no expectation of anything having changed by the time I get up.


----------



## Steph H

Stopped by the grocery store for a quick trip on my way home from work. Was still hoping to get home and find my Kindle waiting for me, though the order status was still stuck on 'shipping soon' when I left work.  Nevertheless, kept compulsively checking my Blackberry for new emails while at the store.

Loaded my groceries into the car, got in and started it, checked the Blackberry again -- a 'shipped' notice from Amazon!  For the K3!  Finally!!!

Estimated delivery....tomorrow.  *sigh*  And no, it wasn't magically waiting for me when I got home anyway.  *sigh*  The email came in at 7:11pm Central, status shows 'left shipper facility and in transit' at 4:43pm for the Phoenix UPS facility (whether that's Central or Phoenix time I don't know).

Oh well, I wasn't initially expecting it until tomorrow anyway so I guess I shouldn't be *too* disappointed...but as with many others of you, it is still frustrating to see all the posts of people getting theirs today that ordered after I did, when I ordered in the first couple of days with Prime 1-day shipping. 

I did get a package today, though -- 1 DX and 2 K3 covers (non-Amazon), so I have something to open and enjoy!


----------



## derek alvah

luvmy4brats said:


> Yay!
> 
> And it is tiny! I'm sitting here playing with my cover (pathetic I know) but WOW! I think it's the perfect size for little ole me.


Weeeee...stop and let me off this crazy whirligig o' fun.These empty covers are great aren't they? Just imagine how much fun it would be if we actually had a kindle to put inside it.


----------



## radiantmeg

Yipee!  I just got a shipping notice.....left Indiana at 5pm today, it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

derek alvah said:


> Weeeee...stop and let me off this crazy whirligig o' fun.These empty covers are great aren't they? Just imagine how much fun it would be if we actually had a kindle to put inside it.


ROFL!

At this point, I'd be happy with a shipping notice. I'd print it out and stick it in my cover.

My only consolation is that IF it ships tonight via UPS, I will have it around 9:15 am tomorrow morning thanks to a very nice UPS driver offering to meet me at her first stop.

<shipping soon> for 37 hours and counting....


----------



## DD

This is crazy.  I just got a "Shipped" email for two lighted red covers.

Cover #1 was ordered on 7/28 with my K3, delivery est. 8/31.  I added 1-day shipping yesterday.  Delivery est. 8/30
Cover #2 was ordered today because I have to leave on an unexpected trip on Monday morning and I was worried about it sitting on the front porch.  I got a delivery est. of 8/27!  I figured I would sent cover #1 back.

Now, I get delivery emails for both covers with arrival date of tomorrow!

Well, at least it gives me hope that a "Shipped" notice for the K3 might still come through tonight.  My K3 has been on "Shipping Soon" for 36 hrs. now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> This is crazy. I just got a "Shipped" email for two lighted red covers.
> 
> Cover #1 was ordered on 7/28 with my K3, delivery est. 8/31. I added 1-day shipping yesterday. Delivery est. 8/30
> Cover #2 was ordered today because I have to leave on an unexpected trip on Monday morning and I was worried about it sitting on the front porch. I got a delivery est. of 8/27! I figured I would sent cover #1 back.
> 
> Now, I get delivery emails for both covers with arrival date of tomorrow!
> 
> Well, at least it gives me hope that a "Shipped" notice for the K3 might still come through tonight. My K3 has been on "Shipping Soon" for 36 hrs. now.


I think they've forgotten about us here in Maryland... I do have my pretty pink cover with light though.


----------



## Kathy

That's awful luv & DD. I just knew you would be next. Keep the hope.


----------



## lila

Well I'll be damned. I finally called the Kindle CS people directly and while I was on the phone with them my status finally changed to Shipping Soon. Good tip.


----------



## Atunah

I finally have a change, it says shipping soon, no date and my credit card has been hit, it shows in pending. 
I ordered Aug 1st before cutoff in first wave. I used the free 2day ship offered and I am in TX. 

Now I have to wait for a shipping notice and going by what I read from others, that can be a while


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I think they've forgotten about us here in Maryland... I do have my pretty pink cover with light though.


Nice. How is the light, Luv? Do you think it will light the screen evenly?

EDIT: Duh! I just realized the light draws power from the Kindle and you don't have your Kindle. Sorry for the painful reminder of that fact.


----------



## PinkKindle

ReadingRevived said:


> I'm so frustrated with Amazon! I ordered on July 29th. I got my email today and it said it will be coming on August 30th--shipped today at 6am. It should be here at the latest Friday (Thursday and Friday is two days already). I have a free trial version of Prime with 2-day shipping selected. Amazon used USPS. Did amazon totally disregard my Prime membership for 2-day shipping simply because I have free trial version of Prime?





jd78 said:


> Um, if it shipped today it should be there either Saturday or Monday. Thursday (day shipped) to Friday is 1 day, not two. Since it's going USPS Express Mail, I don't believe they deliver on Saturdays which is why you are being quoted Monday.


I know that USPS's 2-3 day shipping is called Priority Mail. I think the Express Mail is their overnight 1-day option.

I got my shipping notice this afternoon, USPS (I think I've read this whole thread over the last 2 days, and ReadingRevived's and mine are the only ones I've seen ship USPS!). Mine shows that it's coming Priority Mail, and the estimated date is Saturday. However, it does NOT show what facility it shipped from or where it actually is now or anything useful like that.  My original shipping choice was 2-day free shipping, no Prime. I also don't completely trust the USPS arrival time estimate -- I have had many times in the past where Amazon orders shipped USPS came DAYS earlier than estimated! So I'm still holding out hope for tomorrow . . .


----------



## CAR

Got my shipping notice !  Delivery 8/27 Friday.  Soooo glad I did change it to 1 day shipping!  
My new Black Lighted cover needs a friend  

Phoenix AZ-Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 5:17:58 PM
Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010

Chuck


----------



## MichelleR

Ship Carrier:  UPS

August 26, 2010  05:05:11 PM  Whitestown IN US  Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Estimated Arrival:  August 27, 2010


----------



## DD

Well, at least I've been busy trying to keep my mind off this today.  I did some of the cooking for tomorrow that I posted about earlier.  Baked cornbread, ribs sitting in dry rub, dessert is made.  Will prep sweet potatoes and make baked beans in the morning.  My elder son (coming in from NY) should be here in an hour.  Ah, life is good!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

DD said:


> Well, at least I've been busy trying to keep my mind off this today. I did some of the cooking for tomorrow that I posted about earlier. Baked cornbread, ribs sitting in dry rub, dessert is made. Will prep sweet potatoes and make baked beans in the morning. My elder son (coming in from NY) should be here in an hour. Ah, life is good!


_Yummmmmmm!_


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Nice. How is the light, Luv? Do you think it will light the screen evenly?


I don't know... It won't turn on without a Kindle attached to it! 

It's pathetic.. I'm sitting here with it in my lap (it's SO tiny! It's a little Luv size Kindle!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Well, at least I've been busy trying to keep my mind off this today. I did some of the cooking for tomorrow that I posted about earlier. Baked cornbread, ribs sitting in dry rub, dessert is made. Will prep sweet potatoes and make baked beans in the morning. My elder son (coming in from NY) should be here in an hour. Ah, life is good!


1:00 I think I could make it


----------



## KimberlyinMN

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know... It won't turn on without a Kindle attached to it!


How pretty! It almost looks red!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know... It won't turn on without a Kindle attached to it!
> 
> It's pathetic.. I'm sitting here with it in my lap (it's SO tiny! It's a little Luv size Kindle!)


Duh, I just realized this and edited my post about it above. I'm tired and stressed. What can I say. That cover is so-o-o pretty.


----------



## MoyJoy

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
GOOOOOOOOOOOOAL... I mean SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIPED!!!!  

just now!!!  


Latest Event:  New Castle DE
Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 6:43:38 PM  

I get it tomorrow
White, 3G ordered from NYC June 30
Original 2 Day, switched to Overnight


----------



## luvmy4brats

KimberlyinMN said:


> How pretty! It almost looks red!


Not red at all. It's the lighting in here. It's definitely more of a fuchsia pink. (The laptop is a light pink)


----------



## Kathy

The cover pretty. I got the red one too.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

luvmy4brats said:


> Not red at all. It's the lighting in here. It's definitely more of a fuchsia pink. (The laptop is a light pink)


My pink cover arrives tomorrow.


----------



## DD

MoyJoy said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOAL... I mean SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIPED!!!!
> 
> just now!!!
> 
> Latest Event: New Castle DE
> Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 6:43:38 PM
> 
> I get it tomorrow
> White, 3G ordered from NYC June 30
> Original 2 Day, switched to Overnight


Yay for you! I'm hoping I'm in this batch that is shipping from Delaware. I'm in MD. Everytime I see a notice like this, I run and check my email.


----------



## GMUHistorian

WOOOO HOOOOOOO!!! *Happy Dance* 

SHIPPED!!!! 

It just left the shipping facility in Whitestown, IN. Estimated UPS delivery date of Aug. 27!!!!! 

Just in time for me to spend a week of quality vacation time with my Kindle. I guess I can cancel that e-mail I was about to send to Len Edgerly asking him to get somebody from Amazon's shipping facility on his podcast to explain the shipping oddities.


----------



## GMUHistorian

DD said:


> Yay for you! I'm hoping I'm in this batch that is shipping from Delaware. I'm in MD. Everytime I see a notice like this, I run and check my email.


I'm in VA and just got my email. They're shipping from Indiana apparently. Since we're in the same general area hopefully you'll get your email tonight as well.


----------



## joanie

MoyJoy said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOAL... I mean SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIPED!!!!
> 
> just now!!!
> 
> Latest Event: New Castle DE
> Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 6:43:38 PM
> 
> I get it tomorrow
> White, 3G ordered from NYC June 30
> Original 2 Day, switched to Overnight


Congrats, where in NYC are you? I'm in Brooklyn, and ordered the same day as you. Still nothing.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oh my Gosh, I just received my Shipping notice:

Shipped
Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010

Track your package
     Tracking Information: 
     Hide Tracking
     Status: In transit
     Ship Carrier: UPS
     (deleted tracking number)
     Latest Event: Phoenix AZ
     Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 6:19:03 PM

I'm in Tucson, AZ (about 200 miles south of Phoenix).

I had just gotten off the phone with Amazon Kindle CS and was told that it would not ship until tomorrow.  I even asked him if he could bump my order and was told that the distribution centers had already closed off shipping and could not get it out tonight (I am so glad he was wrong).

I have been bummed all afternoon watching my account that said "shipping soon" but never changed and reading about all the Kindles being received (was happy for everyone else but feeling sorry for myself) LOL.


----------



## MoyJoy

DD said:


> Yay for you! I'm hoping I'm in this batch that is shipping from Delaware. I'm in MD. Everytime I see a notice like this, I run and check my email.


My brother had messaged me and said he had gotten his shipping notice and as fast as I could type "no fair!" I got mine! He ordered his the day before me from Long Island.

Oh! And he had chosen 2 day shipping (we're Prime) and his estimate is tomorrow.  Oh, and his is Delaware also.


----------



## MichelleR

How many of you people have actually booked a room so you can be alone with it? I have. I might be the only person on the planet that gets a hotel in order to read, but I remain unbowed.


----------



## PraiseGod13

MoyJoy said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOAL... I mean SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIPED!!!!
> 
> just now!!!
> 
> Latest Event: New Castle DE
> Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 6:43:38 PM
> 
> I get it tomorrow
> White, 3G ordered from NYC June 30
> Original 2 Day, switched to Overnight


Oh MoyJoy.... I'm so happy for your delivery date tomorrow!! Phew!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## MoyJoy

joanie said:


> Congrats, where in NYC are you? I'm in Brooklyn, and ordered the same day as you. Still nothing.


I'm in Brooklyn as well but I had mine shipped to my office in Manhattan.

Praise God PraiseGod13! 

Michelle I live by myself so my whole house is a reading room. LOL! Actually it's funnythat you say that though because I do have a spare bedroom and sometimes I read in there.


----------



## Kathy

MichelleR said:


> How many of you people have actually booked a room so you can be alone with it? I have. I might be the only person on the planet that gets a hotel in order to read, but I remain unbowed.


Didn't book a room but drove my hubby to the airport this morning and I've taken off work at noon tomorrow. Hubby will be gone for 10 days so I'll be able to play as much as I want.


----------



## Dan

CAR said:


> Got my shipping notice ! Delivery 8/27 Friday. Soooo glad I did change it to 1 day shipping!
> My new Black Lighted cover needs a friend
> 
> Phoenix AZ-Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 5:17:58 PM
> Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010
> 
> Chuck


Mine is coming from Phoenix as well, Chuck. Where are you located? I'm in the burbs of Cleveland, Phoenix makes no sense but I'll take it. lol


----------



## MoyJoy

I dont think this is most of our first Kindles... this is personally my third, how are we all still so excited?!  LOL!!!!


----------



## Tatiana

MichelleR said:


> How many of you people have actually booked a room so you can be alone with it? I have. I might be the only person on the planet that gets a hotel in order to read, but I remain unbowed.


I turned our extra bedroom into my library. DH and DS have the loft for their game room and office and I have my library. It's wonderful!

To stay on the thread topic...I'm waiting for my cover to be shipped as scheduled for tomorrow and my K3 to be shipped either Mon or Tues...hopefully Monday.


----------



## Kathy

MoyJoy said:


> I dont think this is most of our first Kindles... this is personally my third, how are we all still so excited?! LOL!!!!


My third as well.


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> I think they've forgotten about us here in Maryland... I do have my pretty pink cover with light though.


Well hey, at least you can turn on the light and play.... oh wait, you need the Kindle to power the light huh?

D'oh!


----------



## Pushka

Kathy said:


> Didn't book a room but drove my hubby to the airport this morning and I've taken off work at noon tomorrow. Hubby will be gone for 10 days so I'll be able to play as much as I want.


Now that was well planned. Dontcha just hate it when you are busy playing and you realise there is housework to be done, rooms tidied, shopping to be done, and heaven help, a meal to be cooked! Either that or paid work gets in the way. Or both. Not Fair!


----------



## Kathy

I just got an email refunding the $11.98 for the shipping on my cover. That was for the one day shipping I'm not sure why it was on there. It clearly state Two-Day shipping and I'm not getting it until Monday.


----------



## 911jason

911jason said:


> Well hey, at least you can turn on the light and play.... oh wait, you need the Kindle to power the light huh?
> 
> D'oh!


This is the problem with replying to the ever-changing thread... I was almost caught up, but got beat to the punch twice already!


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

MoyJoy said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOAL... I mean SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIPED!!!!


That's funny! All we need now are some vuvuzela's...


----------



## MoyJoy

With the K2 my brother and I had the battle of the UPS guys to see who got their Kindle first.  I won!  


2 Kindles.  2 UPS Guys.  1 Warehouse... K3 Battle begins now...


----------



## Dan

L.I. Bruce Fan said:


> That's funny! All we need now are some vuvuzela's...


I actually had the vuvuzela app on my iPhone. Got to be annoying as hell so I deleted it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

MichelleR said:


> How many of you people have actually booked a room so you can be alone with it? I have. I might be the only person on the planet that gets a hotel in order to read, but I remain unbowed.


Haven't ever booked a room.... but I would. Actually, we have a camper and we keep it "set up" near our timber and pond so we can enjoy it right here at home... and I use it like my own personal "retreat". Stock up the fridge.... get plenty of microwave popcorn (have to have my popcorn when I'm reading).... have plenty of pop etc...... and hibernate with my Kindle. Doesn't get any better than that. In fact.... since my K3 delivery won't be until Monday.... I may just have to plan a day or two in the camper for Shemar and me.... great idea!!


----------



## MeganW

I just received my shipping notice -- graphite wifi, ordered July 28th with one-day shipping. It'll be here tomorrow, the 27th.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Pushka said:


> Now that was well planned. Dontcha just hate it when you are busy playing and you realise there is housework to be done, rooms tidied, shopping to be done, and heaven help, a meal to be cooked! Either that or paid work gets in the way. Or both. Not Fair!


This is exactly why I always advise people on Kindle watch to do their housework, clear their schedules, get meals taken care of ahead of time (either prepare ahead or figure out carry-out) etc etc for their day of Kindle delivery and (hopefully) the next couple of days. I had my Friday and week-end all planned out.... now my delivery is delayed until Monday so I'll have to "re-group".


----------



## cath777

Newbie here. Ordered on August 6th. At that time expected shipping was on or before September 8. Going on vacation September 4. Would love to receive it before then, but doesn't look hopeful   

I'm grateful for the updates on shipping that are being posted    Please add your order date as it's really helpful to those of us still waiting, patiently, or not


----------



## CAR

Dan said:


> Mine is coming from Phoenix as well, Chuck. Where are you located? I'm in the burbs of Cleveland, Phoenix makes no sense but I'll take it. lol


Hi Dan,

I am near Los Angeles, sounds like they gave your new K3 the cross country tour 
Grats on your new Kindle! 

Chuck


----------



## EKindle

Ordered my Wifi graphite on the 30th, 2 day delivery. I got the shipping email tonight and it shipped via Lasership.  What is Lasership and does anyone have any experience with them?  Will they leave the package at the door?


----------



## Kathy

Well good luck everyone. Going to bed. Here's crossing my fingers that everyone one gets their shipping notice.


----------



## DYB

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ha!! What did you do? I am envisioning you wearing all black and sneaking in like a cat burglar through a 2nd floor window. Then you sneak down the stairs unnoticed while the superintendent is busy watching "Wheel of Fortune". Tiptoe into the dining room where you spot your beloved package... and delicately pick it up, hold it to your chest.. and the ascend the stairs and lower yourself out the same window by a rope.


That about covers it.

And the police lady provided by Kathy covered me.


----------



## Neo

MoyJoy said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPED
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOAL... I mean SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIPED!!!!
> 
> just now!!!
> 
> Latest Event: New Castle DE
> Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Aug 26, 2010 6:43:38 PM
> 
> I get it tomorrow
> White, 3G ordered from NYC June 30
> Original 2 Day, switched to Overnight


Yaaaayyyyy MoyJoy!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!! And I have actually better hope for you that for me that it makes it into your hands tomorrow: at least it's shipping from close by 

Mine has been sitting in Reno, Nevada, since 4pm today...


----------



## DD

EKindle said:


> Ordered my Wifi graphite on the 30th, 2 day delivery. I got the shipping email tonight and it shipped via Lasership. What is Lasership and does anyone have any experience with them? Will they leave the package at the door?


Hm-m. Sounds like it's going to outer space. I wouldn't be surprised if that's where mine went.


----------



## kingka

my kindle has been shipped.... finally, I take back what I said about amazon bs... good times.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Neo said:


> Mine has been sitting in Reno, Nevada, since 4pm today...


Unless it has actually moved and they are so busy that they haven't updated their shipping progress report notices....... One thing I know for sure.... people won't be disappointed once they have their Kindles in their hands!


----------



## PraiseGod13

kingka said:


> my kindle has been shipped.... finally, I take back what I said about amazon bs... good times.


Yeah kingka!!! You won't be disappointed!! Enjoy!!


----------



## DD

Nothing here yet.  I really think they forgot about me.    This is not possible.  It must be a mistake.  I ordered in the first few hours after the link became active with 1-day shipping.  If an email isn't here by morning, I may have to call CS again just to be sure my order is not lost.


----------



## Neo

PraiseGod13 said:


> Unless it has actually moved and they are so busy that they haven't updated their shipping progress report notices....... One thing I know for sure.... people won't be disappointed once they have their Kindles in their hands!


Thank you PraiseGod! You know, I have been thinking this the whole day: you are still waiting for your own Kindle, yet have been so sweet, positive, and genuinely happy for all those who either got their Kindles of shipping notices, Thank you! I really admire you for that, and wanted to tell you that you are who I one day aspire to be (when I'm all grown up - ok, I'm 34, but there is always hope, right?) - but I'm afraid I'm too quick to get all worked up (on the bright side: I also get back to "normal" and happy very fast, lol)... Anyway, thank you, you give me hope (although I am still worried about the next day AIR SAVER thingy <sigh>) 

I really hope you, Luv and DD get your Kindles tomorrow and wake up to shipping notices in your inboxes, and your Ks out for delivery!!!!!!


----------



## Julia

PraiseGod13 said:


> Unless it has actually moved and they are so busy that they haven't updated their shipping progress report notices....... One thing I know for sure.... people won't be disappointed once they have their Kindles in their hands!


The CS I talked to earlier this afternoon said the updating system was indeed backlogged. I had called because mine was showing that it was still supposed to ship today and deliver tomorrow but I still had nothing on my order page mid afternoon today to suggest it was going to happen. Finally a couple hours after talking to them it went to shipping soon and my cc was charged. Still not shipped though. Hoping I get the shipped email in the morning.


----------



## Seamonkey

I hope over night you all, especially those who should have gotten their K3s today.. hope you all wake up to shipping notices and then the Kindles start arriving on doorsteps right and left!

And if any of you have to get up in the night and check your email, may there be shipping notices there for you.


----------



## DD

Neo said:


> Thank you PraiseGod! You know, I have been thinking this the whole day: you are still waiting for your own Kindle, yet have been so sweet, positive, and genuinely happy for all those who either got their Kindles of shipping notices, Thank you! I really admire you for that, and wanted to tell you that you are who I one day aspire to be (when I'm all grown up - ok, I'm 34, but there is always hope, right?) - but I'm afraid I'm too quick to get all worked up (on the bright side: I also get back to "normal" and happy very fast, lol)... Anyway, thank you, you give me hope (although I am still worried about the next day AIR SAVER thingy <sigh>)
> 
> I really hope you, Luv and DD get your Kindles tomorrow and wake up to shipping notices in your inboxes, and your Ks out for delivery!!!!!!


Neo, that was a very sweet thing to say. It's good that you realize that just because those of us who have not received delivery estimates are disappointed, it in no way detracts from the joy we feel for others who are receiving this wonderful device.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Neo, that was a very sweet thing to say. It's good that you realize that just because those of us who have not received delivery estimates are disappointed, it in no way detracts from the joy we feel for others who are receiving this wonderful device.


I sure thought so! I sent a PM to Neo with my thanks. KindleBoards is a truly great group of people.... and we are genuinely happy for the good fortune of other KindleBoarders. Kindle watch is about as exciting as it gets! It's Christmas, birthdays, Mardi Gras, New Year's, the 4th of July, and your very best vacation fun ever.... all rolled into one. It's happiness for some, frustration for others... but it's always enjoying the good fortune of the people who get a new Kindle delivered into their hands. We are a community.... a "family"..... and Harvey and the Mods have seen to it that that caring spirit has stayed alive and well in this KindleBoard group for years now.... and I'm so grateful to be a part of it!


----------



## ReadingRevived

PinkKindle said:


> I know that USPS's 2-3 day shipping is called Priority Mail. I think the Express Mail is their overnight 1-day option.
> 
> I got my shipping notice this afternoon, USPS (I think I've read this whole thread over the last 2 days, and ReadingRevived's and mine are the only ones I've seen ship USPS!). Mine shows that it's coming Priority Mail, and the estimated date is Saturday. However, it does NOT show what facility it shipped from or where it actually is now or anything useful like that.  My original shipping choice was 2-day free shipping, no Prime. I also don't completely trust the USPS arrival time estimate -- I have had many times in the past where Amazon orders shipped USPS came DAYS earlier than estimated! So I'm still holding out hope for tomorrow . . .


Mine doesn't show Priority mail or Express mail, just USPS. Yeah you're right, we are the only ones with USPS shipping--added plus because we won't be tempted to constantly refresh to see tracking details, as it doesn't exist. We're special, so lets high-five for that!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I've actually been envying those of you who had their K3 shipped using the USPS.  If that was the case for me, I'd at least have the hope of having a Saturday delivery.  Since my shipping carrier is UPS.... it will be a wait until Monday for me.  But, that's better than an even later delivery..... so I'll take Monday!


----------



## Edge

I just went from August 27th estimated delivery to August 30th.

Oh well. At least I have a busy weekend planned, and I still have my K2.


----------



## PinkKindle

High-five ReadingRevived! 

In tracking from the Amazon order page, all it shows is USPS. However, if you track at the USPS site, there is a little bit more information (not UPS amount, but some!). I use gmail, so when I open an email with a tracking number in it I get a tracking link along the side, but I think the direct website is just USPS.com, and there's a place to put your tracking number in right on the home page. So, when I look at my tracking info there right now I get:

Label/Receipt Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through and left our RENO, NV 89510 facility on August 26, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

Detailed Results:

Processed through Sort Facility, August 26, 2010, 7:59 pm, RENO, NV 89510 
Electronic Shipping Info Received, August 26, 2010 

So, going from Reno to Alabama, I'm no longer quite so hopeful it will get here tomorrow. It's possible, but seems kind of unlikely . . . LOL I bet that's like the furthest distribution center possible from me! 

Still, it's on its way, so I'm happy!!!


----------



## Dangerosa

Oddly, mine was supposed to ship on 8/26 but never did. My account still says:

Not Yet Shipped

Shipping estimate: August 26, 2010
Delivery estimate: August 27, 2010


Short of an Amazonian miracle, I can't see it being here on the 27th. I can be patient but I've already sold my K1 & K2 and my eyeballs are NOT enjoying reading on my iPhone. 

I hope everyone who is waiting gets theirs soon!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> ROFL!
> 
> At this point, I'd be happy with a shipping notice. I'd print it out and stick it in my cover.
> 
> My only consolation is that IF it ships tonight via UPS, I will have it around 9:15 am tomorrow morning thanks to a very nice UPS driver offering to meet me at her first stop.
> 
> <shipping soon> for 37 hours and counting....


Still nothing Luv?? I am so sorry, I really feel guilty now..... I got mine this morning, but ordered just after you. I don't get their shipping plan.


----------



## ReadingRevived

PinkKindle said:


> High-five ReadingRevived!
> 
> In tracking from the Amazon order page, all it shows is USPS. However, if you track at the USPS site, there is a little bit more information (not UPS amount, but some!). I use gmail, so when I open an email with a tracking number in it I get a tracking link along the side, but I think the direct website is just USPS.com, and there's a place to put your tracking number in right on the home page. So, when I look at my tracking info there right now I get:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Class: Priority Mail®
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> Status: Processed through Sort Facility
> 
> Your item was processed through and left our RENO, NV 89510 facility on August 26, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, August 26, 2010, 7:59 pm, RENO, NV 89510
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, August 26, 2010
> 
> So, going from Reno to Alabama, I'm no longer quite so hopeful it will get here tomorrow. It's possible, but seems kind of unlikely . . . LOL I bet that's like the furthest distribution center possible from me!
> 
> Still, it's on its way, so I'm happy!!!


At least you got Priority mail! Hope you get it soon.


----------



## ReadingRevived

DD said:


> Hm-m. Sounds like it's going to outer space. I wouldn't be surprised if that's where mine went.


LMAO! Lasership! That's the funniest thing I've read all day.  I'm going to be thinking about this quote for a while.

Edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## DD

ReadingRevived said:


> LMAO! Lasership! That's the funniest thing I've read all day.  I'm going to be thinking about this quote for a while.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the double post.


LOL. It's the first thing that popped into my head given the fiasco with the shipping. I've got to laugh about something.

I still don't have a delivery estimate and am stuck in "Shipping Soon" for over 40 hours now! Just made another call to CS to check the status of my order. they say it has not shipped and, of course, could not give me a reason why I was one of the first wave to order and haven't even gotten a shipping email yet. 

Oh, well, I'm going to bed. It's been a long day. I'm just worried that it will be delivered Monday when I'm out-of-town.


----------



## KayakerNC

I canceled my July 29th order for a Graphite WiFi only, and went with my August 3rd order for a Graphite WiFi/3G K3. 
Hopefully some K-Board member got their wifi only reader a little early.
My order page was showing an estimated delivery of August 30, but tonight (after midnight) it changed to _*Shipping Soon, This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed.*_ The Delivery Estimate is still for Monday, the 30th.
My checking account isn't showing a transfer yet, but it looks like everything is on track.


----------



## Dan

CAR said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I am near Los Angeles, sounds like they gave your new K3 the cross country tour
> Grats on your new Kindle!
> 
> Chuck


Thanks, Chuck  Apparently the Kindle is arriving via UPS Next Day Air from Phoenix and the cover from KY via UPS ground.


----------



## 911jason

ReadingRevived







PinkKindle

Oh yeah, I think I forgot to post that mine finally shipped at 4:45PM Pacific today... so hopefully UPS will ensure I have it in my grubby little hands tomorrow even though Amazon cheaped out with my 1-day Prime shipping and used Air Saver...


----------



## Nicolas

My Kindle is still Shipping soon, for approx 30 hours now. It's ridiculous, as the lighted cover (which I ordered with the same click, July 31) already flew across the Atlantic, landed in Germany, traveled to Hungary and completed custom clearance process. It even appeared in my dream past night. Grrr...


----------



## AuburnSky

Lasership is a same-day and next-day delivery company, more along the lines of a personal courier. Their website: http://www.lasership.com

I've had Amazon use them once or twice to deliver stuff for me before.


----------



## dimples

Nicolas, mine has been Shipping Soon for well over 30 hours too... Ordered it on July 29th, Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi. I've remained pretty optimistic over these last few days, but now it's getting frustrating. With the international shipping I've given up hope of having my Kindle this weekend by now. Such a bummer, considering all the people who ordered later and have theirs already. And no, this is not a jab at any of them. I'm very happy for all who have received theirs... Just wish I was among them


----------



## Kindle-lite

Finally got a shipping notice after 24 hours on "shipping soon" (I was getting a little worried).  It's coming Monday UPS.    Hoping for the 27th since I ordered in the wee hours the 30th with 2 day shipping, but at least it finally shipped!  Looks like it's coming from OK and I'm in KS.... wonder if they would just let me drive down there and pick it up?


----------



## Nicolas

dimples said:


> Nicolas, mine has been Shipping Soon for well over 30 hours too... Ordered it on July 29th, Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi. I've remained pretty optimistic over these last few days, but now it's getting frustrating. With the international shipping I've given up hope of having my Kindle this weekend by now. Such a bummer, considering all the people who ordered later and have theirs already. And no, this is not a jab at any of them. I'm very happy for all who have received theirs... Just wish I was among them


I didn't have illusions for a Friday delivery as I'm from Hungary - in fact, I have it delivered to work, and two weeks ago they gave us today off, what a surprise - but they charged me yesterday already, and still no estimated delivery in sight.


----------



## lorraineya

Finally after 2 days of "shipping soon," I have a delivery date of August 30. I must admit, I'm disappointed....was hoping for a 27th delivery date. I guess it's not going to hurt me to wait a few more days! Looking forward to my new Kindle!


----------



## robins777

Dangerosa said:


> Oddly, mine was supposed to ship on 8/26 but never did. My account still says:
> 
> Not Yet Shipped
> 
> Shipping estimate: August 26, 2010
> Delivery estimate: August 27, 2010


Mine is the same, but I didn't really expect mine to be shipped yet as I only ordered on the 9th August (UK) but one can hope.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well, it's 5:30 AM... Still no shipping notice. I'm not seeing that I'll be getting it today.  I've moved beyond peeved. An item that I ordered last night is here and getting loaded on the truck. The Kinle I ordered month ago is MIA


----------



## identicaltriplets

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, it's 5:30 AM... Still no shipping notice. I'm not seeing that I'll be getting it today. I've moved beyond peeved. An item that I ordered last night is here and getting loaded on the truck. The Kinle I ordered month ago is MIA


I too have no shipping notice. I ordered in the "first wave," prime, with 1-day shipping. Guess mine won't be here either. I feel your pain!


----------



## tnt

My Kindle, which finally "shipped" yesterday afternoon, didn't really ship at all... this morning UPS still reports only that "billing information received."

I'm seeing a lot of other unhappy people... I starting to think the launch was really bungled.  It could be the Nook Wi-Fi forced Amazon to release earlier than expected and they weren't quite able to pull it off.


----------



## Nicolas

Wonderful... the cover scheduled for next Thursday is delivered today that I cannot receive it. This means the delivery service will call me or try again on Monday, right? Amazon page says its "out for delivery", while at the top of the page "delivery delayed". 
At the same time, the Kindle is still shipping soon. I guess it's just the page, and my package is flying/floating somewhere, but of what use is the "Track your orders" and "Delivery estimate" menus if one can't rely on them?

Well, I stop complaining now. At the end, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Pushka

On Amazon people who ordered in the second wave are getting emails saying that their orders are getting ready for shipping.  . What on earth is happening.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, it's 5:30 AM... Still no shipping notice. I'm not seeing that I'll be getting it today. I've moved beyond peeved. An item that I ordered last night is here and getting loaded on the truck. The Kinle I ordered month ago is MIA


That is not right at all. I'm really shocked that you have not received anything yet. I would email them.

I just checked my tracking and my Kindle is in Fort Lauderdale. I live about 20 minutes North of Fort Lauderdale, so I should get it today. Last stop before Fort Lauderdale was Louisville, KY and the cover is sitting in Lexington, KY.


----------



## BruceS

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, it's 5:30 AM... Still no shipping notice. I'm not seeing that I'll be getting it today. I've moved beyond peeved. An item that I ordered last night is here and getting loaded on the truck. The Kinle I ordered month ago is MIA


I appear to be even worse.

I am a member of Prime and placed the order for a 3G within the first hour of the web page going live.

I have been on Shipping Soon for over 45 hours.

I finally decided to contact amazon.

It now shows that I have an estimated delivery date of October 15th.


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, it's 5:30 AM... Still no shipping notice. I'm not seeing that I'll be getting it today. I've moved beyond peeved. An item that I ordered last night is here and getting loaded on the truck. The Kindle I ordered month ago is MIA


It's now past 11.30am on Friday in the UK and my order has only just changed to 'dispatching soon' and I confess I felt no excitement at finally seeing that change. Still no actual shipping or delivery date - presumably I won't know until it actually ships. I'm struggling to give a fig at the moment. I'm happy for the people who have theirs already, but I can't drum up any excitement about getting mine anymore - the moment seems to have passed.


----------



## HelloSamwise

Well, my credit card was charged during the night and the status changed to "Shipping Soon."

The ship date still says 8/27 and the delivery date 8/30.

I started seeing posts about orders coming out of DE or Philadelphia.  (I live in NJ, so mine would probably come from one of these two.  Almost all my other Amazon orders come from DE.)

I wrote CS to inquire why it would be until Monday when I had Prime 1-day shipping and I have gotten plenty of packages on Saturday with that method of delivery before.  It's Prime, so I'm not overly concerned whether they try to refund me $3.99, but I think it's a valid question.

However, PROGRESS!!


----------



## rockstone

BruceS said:


> I appear to be even worse.
> 
> I am a member of Prime and placed the order for a 3G within the first hour of the web page going live.
> 
> I have been on Shipping Soon for over 45 hours.
> 
> I finally decided to contact amazon.
> 
> It now shows that I have an estimated delivery date of *October 15th*.


WTH, October 15th !!!! Where did that come from??


----------



## Pushka

Unfortunately queue jumpers are using the gift card thing to hasten their order. Someone on mobile reads ordered on Sept 4, applied a gift card and their kindle is now shipping. And then contacted amazon to get a shipping refund and was approved because the kindle had shipped in a different manner to how they had paid. Disgusting.


----------



## BruceS

rockstone said:


> WTH, October 15th !!!! Where did that come from??


At least I restrained myself and didn't use any four letter words, but I was sorely tempted.

Now to try again via e-mail and see whether I can actually get some accurate information, but I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Linjeakel

Pushka said:


> Unfortunately queue jumpers are using the gift card thing to hasten their order. Someone on mobile reads ordered on Sept 4, applied a gift card and their kindle is now shipping. And then contacted amazon to get a shipping refund and was approved because the kindle had shipped in a different manner to how they had paid. Disgusting.


Well the gift card is by no means a sure thing. I bought and applied a gift card a couple of days ago with the intention of reducing the number of steps Amazon had to take once they started processing my order, rather than moving it up the queue. I've only just got a 'dispatching soon' notice and no firm date yet, so clearly it hasn't helped me. After I complained about it not shipping yesterday (I ordered July 29th for delivery Aug 27th) they said they'd give me free 'priority' shipping. Since I already had free 1 day expedited with Prime I have no idea how that's going to help. The fact is, everyone is being treated differently and told different things according to where they are and who they speak to at Kindle CS. Right now, when we get our Kindles is down to pure luck and nothing else.


----------



## Pushka

I guess that is one thing about living in Australia in that I never thought I would get it until 31st. Shipping still cost $32us though.


----------



## Leslie

My cover, which was scheduled for an August 30th delivery is being delivered today. That changed overnight. Go figure.

The Kindle still shows as "shipping soon" but I wonder if it will show up today with the cover? We'll see...

L


----------



## lacemonster

So sorry that so many people are having stupid issues with this    Not cool at all.  Mine should be here sometime today.  Today I have to work then go straight to a wedding rehearsal, so no playing with it today.  Tomorrow I have to be in a wedding, so no playing with it tomorrow.  I suppose I can play Sunday after weekend chores are all done.  This is almost more painful than if I just had to wait til monday to get the thing.  Oh well.  It'll atleast be able to be good and charged before I can really get my hands on it.


----------



## derek alvah

Another of the first wave here. Ordered on 28th @ 8:58 pm with prime one day shipping and my kindle still has not shipped. Amazon really dropped the f 'n ball here with their no rhyme or reason shipping strategy. You would think they could get it right on their third kindle release.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, it's 5:30 AM... Still no shipping notice. I'm not seeing that I'll be getting it today. I've moved beyond peeved. An item that I ordered last night is here and getting loaded on the truck. The Kinle I ordered month ago is MIA


Me too, Luv. Nothing yet. I woke up and saw no email. The first thing I did was check here to see if you got anything. If you had, i would have been thrilled for you, but I would felt like something is really wrong. I've sent 2 emails and made 2 phone calls since yesterday morning. They assure me they have my order. Late last night, a CS rep finally admitted they did start shipping on Wed. I'm quickly losing my patience with Amazon on this issue and I have always been one of their biggest cheerleaders. Any suggestions on what we should do?


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> Another of the first wave here. Ordered on 28th @ 8:58 pm with prime one day shipping and my kindle still has not shipped. Amazon really dropped the f 'n ball here with their no rhyme or reason shipping strategy. You would think they could get it right on their third kindle release.


Nothing for me either. Ordered 7/28 10:28 PM EST. Two emails and two phone calls and no explanation.


----------



## Dooterbug

Ordered at noon on 8/2, my status just changed to "Shipping Soon". Original delivery date was supposed to be 9/4, so I'm guessing it's going to be pretty close to that.


----------



## derek alvah

DD said:


> Nothing for me either. Ordered 7/28 10:28 PM EST. Two emails and two phone calls and no explanation.


Yeah..one CS call and two emails from me so far. After what I told them what they could do with their "first come first serve" line of company B.S.,they answered back and gave me a $10.00 gift certificate and the promise that I "should" receive mine today. If I don't get it today,my next email will make their eye balls explode. 

It's great that they decided to start shipping early...I jumped for joy when I read that. But they should have done it properly starting with the orders placed first, not just start pulling orders out of their butt and shipping them however they feel like.


----------



## Steph H

This certainly has been a crazy situation. I'm very sorry for those of you who still haven't had your Kindles shipped yet. 

My UPS shipping status shows that mine took a weird cross-country journey overnight -- from Phoenix, AZ all the way east to Lexington, KY and then back west to DFW Airport, where it's sitting as of 1.5 hours ago.  Why it didn't just go straight to DFW, I don't know....and why it doesn't show further progress to my local UPS facility and then on the truck, I don't know either.  It usually would by now, not arriving to the airport until 6am is kinda late for delivery today, based on past tracking experience because I live quite aways from the airport.  We'll see.


----------



## joanie

DD said:


> Me too, Luv. Nothing yet. I woke up and saw no email. The first thing I did was check here to see if you got anything. If you had, i would have been thrilled for you, but I would felt like something is really wrong. I've sent 2 emails and made 2 phone calls since yesterday morning. They assure me they have my order. Late last night, a CS rep finally admitted they did start shipping on Wed. I'm quickly losing my patience with Amazon on this issue and I have always been one of their biggest cheerleaders. Any suggestions on what we should do?


I just got off the phone with them (again). There was nothing they could do except credit $10 to my account. I also have been one of Amazon's biggest fans. I use them for everything I possibly can because I have a prime account and love my free shipping. I even did a graduate-level finance project on the company. I didn't order as early as you, but I still feel your pain because people who ordered after me also have received their Kindles now or at least tracking info.

I will not be playing the pre-order game for future upgrades; I was an Oprah-coupon adopter for my K1, bought my K2 on Woot in July, and this time I figured I would try it the early adopter way. I also want to reiterate that it's not even about having a Kindle in hand at this point; it's about false, misleading advertising and my bad customer experience.

They did tell me it's supposed to be shipped out of Indiana.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was holding out hope that by some slim chance that it had been shipped and not updated. After a quick call to my UPS driver this morning, those hopes were dashed. She only has 1 package for me, which is the item I ordered last night.


----------



## DYB

tnt said:


> My Kindle, which finally "shipped" yesterday afternoon, didn't really ship at all... this morning UPS still reports only that "billing information received."
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of other unhappy people... I starting to think the launch was really bungled. It could be the Nook Wi-Fi forced Amazon to release earlier than expected and they weren't quite able to pull it off.


This sounds like a UPS issue, not Amazon. It's possible they have not updated their tracking. This has happened to me in the past.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Hmmm. I didn't order until 8/13, so was overjoyed but also rather stunned when I tried Luv's suggestion of confirming my shipping info and then instantly received an estimated delivery date of 8/30. But this morning it has reverted back to the 'We need a little more time to provide you with an estimate' screen. I should have known 8/30 was waaaay to good to be true! It won't upset me if mine doesn't arrive until the promised 9/10 date, but I'm going to be out of town for four days next week and now worry that it might come early and sit on the porch all that time. Ack. I'm not sure preorders are worth all this uncertainty but what other option is there? If you wait to order later and they're sold out you'll still find yourself waiting in a long line.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I was holding out hope that by some slim chance that it had been shipped and not updated. After a quick call to my UPS driver this morning, those hopes were dashed. She only has 1 package for me, which is the item I ordered last night.


Oh, I'm so sorry, Luv. I thought you would know something more by now.

I called CS for the 3rd time just now. He started to tell me they had not started shipping yet but I told him about the press release and shipping early. He checked with a supervisor. He acknowledged that I was one of the first to order and that I "should" be getting it today even though I haven't got a notice but he said they have no info on the shipping. He said he'd call me back in a couple of hours after investigating it further. In other words, they don't know anything.

One thing I do know, I will never order on a pre-release basis again. I will exercise some patience and wait til the initial rush is over. This has been a nerve-wracking situation because there is no info to be had. Your mind starts to wonder if the order is lost, if I really ordered it or if I dreamed it. 

The only thing that keeps me hanging on is that I know I'm not alone and that it is Amazon's problem.


----------



## Pushka

It's late at night in Australia but I just hope when I return on a few hours time you first wavers have your k3's. Mine is still somewhere out there and not due for a few days yet. Good luck all.


----------



## Atunah

Well my order went into shipping soon late yesterday evening and the pending charge showed on my Credit card, but no shipping yet and no estimated date. Since some of you have been on shipping soon for over 30 hours I guess I will still be a while.


----------



## Sandpiper

Just checked.  This morning I'm, well my K3, not me  , is "shipping soon / being prepared for shipment".  My order confirmation was timed five minutes after cut-off for first wave.


----------



## jd78

jd78 said:


> Ordered: 8/1
> 
> I finally got my status changed from "Not Yet Shipped" to "Shipping Soon". The Kindle CS person did call me back and she stated that my order had been delayed because the system attempted to charge my card twice on 8/25 and was waiting on a response from the bank. She stated it wasn't non-sufficient funds, just no response. I told her I don't understand how that could be since I ordered something else from Amazon with the same card and it charged and shipped the same day. Regardless, during our conversation my status changed and I checked my account and it finally had been charged.
> 
> It still shows delivery for tomorrow so hopefully i'll get my shipped/tracking email tonight. Also, she said she is going to refund me the one day shipping fee due to the inconvenience.


I should have known it was too good to be true. I woke up this morning to find my status to still be "Shipping Soon" and I did not receive a shipped/tracking # email. This has been a horrible launch. I find it hard to believe that they are having so much trouble getting these out the door and having to use so many different carriers. I'm pretty sure the Kindle didn't outsell the iPad at launch and Apple didn't seem to have this many issues getting their stuff shipped to customers from CHINA.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Any suggestions on what we should do?


Um, take a deep breath and calm down?

Yes, I am in the "first wave" of orderers with Prime shipping who still does not have a shipping notice. And yes, I am disappointed but I can't see myself getting quite so wound up about this. It's a Kindle, folks. A $189 gadget that we use to read books. It is not a device that will solve world hunger, cure cancer, or bring about world peace. It is a little gizmo that helps me pass a few hours every day engaged in my favorite hobby: reading. While I would love to receive it today, if it doesn't arrive until next Monday or Tuesday, that's okay too. Two or three months from now the fact that I had to wait an extra day or two will be largely forgotten.

Maybe it's because my life has been so chaotic the past week (my mom broke her hip, my daughter is getting ready for college, my still unemployed son is begging us for even more money) that my Kindle delivery date has been pretty low on my list of priorities. But reading these posts--I am not surprised at the frustration that many are feeling--that's natural--but I am surprised at the level of anger that this frustration is creating. I guess I would just say...let's all calm down and use that energy for healing purposes, not anger. I don't like the negative energy that anger creates and I work hard to minimize it in myself and those around me.

Sorry if this comes off as a lecture. I just think we all need to take a collective deep breath and relax a bit.

Namaste,

L


----------



## joolz

911jason said:


> Oh yeah, I think I forgot to post that mine finally shipped at 4:45PM Pacific today... so hopefully UPS will ensure I have it in my grubby little hands tomorrow even though Amazon cheaped out with my 1-day Prime shipping and used Air Saver...


Air Saver is still next day guaranteed! It just means they don't have to get it to you before 10:30 am.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Leslie said:


> Um, take a deep breath and calm down?
> 
> Yes, I am in the "first wave" of orderers with Prime shipping who still does not have a shipping notice. And yes, I am disappointed but I can't see myself getting quite so wound up about this. It's a Kindle, folks. A $189 gadget that we use to read books. It is not a device that will solve world hunger, cure cancer, or bring about world peace. It is a little gizmo that helps me pass a few hours every day engaged in my favorite hobby: reading. While I would love to receive it today, if it doesn't arrive until next Monday or Tuesday, that's okay too. Two or three months from now the fact that I had to wait an extra day or two will be largely forgotten.
> 
> Maybe it's because my life has been so chaotic the past week (my mom broke her hip, my daughter is getting ready for college, my still unemployed son is begging us for even more money) that my Kindle delivery date has been pretty low on my list of priorities. But reading these posts--I am not surprised at the frustration that many are feeling--that's natural--but I am surprised at the level of anger that this frustration is creating. I guess I would just say...let's all calm down and use that energy for healing purposes, not anger. I don't like the negative energy that anger creates and I work hard to minimize it in myself and those around me.
> 
> Sorry if this comes off as a lecture. I just think we all need to take a collective deep breath and relax a bit.
> 
> Namaste,
> 
> L


You said exactly what I wanted to say. I think amazon is doing the best they can. I have bought from them for years and they have always done their best to please their customers. I think the sheer number of Kindle orders has been overwhelming and I don't think any other company could handle it any better. Step back and take a deep breath. We will all have our new babies very soon.


----------



## Trilby

Out for delivery - Aug 27, 2010 8:35:00 AM    -  6 miles from my house.


----------



## Tatiana

My Kindle order shipping status changed and not for the better.  It went from a shipping date of 8/27 for the cover and 8/30-8/31 for the K3 to the following:

"Not Yet Shipped:
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."


----------



## Nicolas

Tatiana said:


> My Kindle order shipping status changed and not for the better. It went from a shipping date of 8/27 for the cover and 8/30-8/31 for the K3 to the following:
> 
> "Not Yet Shipped:
> Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."


Now that's a bad sign. Did they just took it out of the shipping process?

Sure, we need to clam down, but it's a bit frustrating to see our orders registered, charged (in my case) for days, yet no end (delivery) in sight.


----------



## MoyJoy

Out for delivery! 

I'm also expecting some yo gabba gabba toys for my niece today. I'm sure that package will come first and I'll be all excited for nothing until later.  

Me and the mailroom guy are about to be BFFs today.


----------



## radiantmeg

MichelleR said:


> How many of you people have actually booked a room so you can be alone with it? I have. I might be the only person on the planet that gets a hotel in order to read, but I remain unbowed.


I wish! Unfortunately, my oldest's birthday party is tomorrow, so I have to clean the house and get the cake and stuff today and then party tomorrow. Maybe I could convince my husband to do all the work while I hide in my room and play with my new kindle. Think he'd go for that? lol


----------



## stargazer0725

I feel so bad for everyone that's been so disappointed by the release and can't believe so many of our senior contributors are still waiting after ordering so early.  I felt sure that Leslie, Luv and DD would see shipping emails last night.  Especially, Luv, who could really use something to keep her occupied during such a stressful time.


----------



## MoyJoy

radiantmeg said:


> I wish! Unfortunately, my oldest's birthday party is tomorrow, so I have to clean the house and get the cake and stuff today and then party tomorrow. Maybe I could convince my husband to do all the work while I hide in my room and play with my new kindle. Think he'd go for that? lol


I'm babysitting my 1 year old niece this weekend. sigh. But I'll have some time in the car on the 4 hour ride up to her house and I can read by the pool while she's napping. Otherwise all eyes on her.


----------



## Dangerosa

Dangerosa said:


> Oddly, mine was supposed to ship on 8/26 but never did. My account still says:
> 
> Not Yet Shipped
> 
> Shipping estimate: August 26, 2010
> Delivery estimate: August 27, 2010


Overnight my status changed from the above quote back to "We'll e-mail you when we have an estimate..."

More than a little disappointing. Not sure what they're doing over there.


----------



## vandelay101

ReadingRevived said:


> LMAO! Lasership! That's the funniest thing I've read all day.  I'm going to be thinking about this quote for a while.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the double post.


Mines shipping via LaserCats


----------



## stargazer0725

vandelay101 said:


> Mines shipping via LaserCats


Fellow SNL afficianado, I see!


----------



## vandelay101

vandelay101 said:


> Hello...I placed my Kindle WiFi order on Aug 2nd
> 
> I wasn't getting any shipping notifications until I just changed my order from free 2 day shipping to PRIME 1 day shipping
> 
> NOTE: I did not have prime at the time of the order, as I signed up last week for my free school PRIME account
> 
> Now my shipping estimate is Aug 27th with a Delivery Estimate of Aug 30th in OH. Which I think if it really did go out the 27th I can get Sat delivery with UPS so I'd have it the 28th.
> 
> I bought my Kindle with a gift card balance so I cannot see if my card has been charge.
> 
> Has ANYONE who has changed their shipping type to 1 day and now see a delivery estimate notice that their CREDIT CARDS have been CHARGED??


My shipping got updated last night to: Shipping Soon, This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed. Delivery EST is Aug 30th, however if it goes UPS as amazon orders usually do for me, I should get it 28th on Sat.

I was planning on surprising the wife however I left the kindleboard open last night on my browser and she saw!!!! Oh well she is still thrilled to death!


----------



## vandelay101

OFF topic.....why am I getting all these ads for KOBO on kindle boards....whoever is paying for google advertising on this site should get a refund!


----------



## richao

Not sure which is worse. Your situation or mine: Status has been "Shipping Soon" since Tuesday night, but still no delivery date. Instead, the order page still reads "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date." Worst of all, I can't make any changes or cancel the damn thing: "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed." That message has also been up since Tuesday.

Seems to me that Amazon has an obligation to allow us to cancel the order up till such time as they give us an estimated delivery date. I mean, there's a difference between delivery next week and delivery in mid-September, and if it's the latter, I'd be very tempted to cancel and bide my time or buy a nook...



Tatiana said:


> My Kindle order shipping status changed and not for the better. It went from a shipping date of 8/27 for the cover and 8/30-8/31 for the K3 to the following:
> 
> "Not Yet Shipped:
> Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."


----------



## DD

Sorry, I don't agree that Amazon is doing the best they can in this case and I have bought from Amazon and praised the company since it started way back when.  They continue to tell me they will ship on a 'first come first serve' basis which, obviously, is not true.  I agree that this is not the most important issue in the world and I have been very polite in my dealings with Amazon, only blowing off some steam here.

See, it's not that the Kindle is not here that has me frustrated.  Although, I have to leave on a 3-day trip on Monday morning and the Kindle, if it's here, will sit on my front steps until my neighbor can get it for me.  I understand it was a huge launch.  I certainly can live without it for a few days.  It is the misinformation that CS is spewing out.  Actually, I have to say it, in my case downright lies.  Two CS reps have told me they did not start shipping Wednesday, for instance.

I've said it before, if Amazon would only admit there is a glitch and say, "We're sorry, totally our fault and we will remedy it as soon as possible", I could accept that.  But the denial and untruths are just unacceptable.


----------



## richao

vandelay101 said:


> OFF topic.....why am I getting all these ads for KOBO on kindle boards....whoever is paying for google advertising on this site should get a refund!


Well, given how unhappy some of us are with Amazon's execution here, maybe Kobo's smarter than you give them credit for...


----------



## richao

DD said:


> Sorry, I don't agree that Amazon is doing the best they can in this case and I have bought from Amazon and praised the company since it started way back when. They continue to tell me they will ship on a 'first come first serve' basis which, obviously, is not true. I agree that this is not the most important issue in the world and I have been very polite in my dealings with Amazon, only blowing off some steam here.
> 
> See, it's not that the Kindle is not here that has me frustrated. Although, I have to leave on a 3-day trip on Monday morning and the Kindle, if it's here, will sit on my front steps until my neighbor can get it for me. I understand it was a huge launch. I certainly can live without it for a few days. It is the misinformation that CS is spewing out. Actually, I have to say it, in my case downright lies. Two CS reps have told me they did not start shipping Wednesday, for instance.
> 
> I've said it before, if Amazon would only admit there is a glitch and say, "We're sorry, totally our fault and we will remedy it as soon as possible", I could accept that. But the denial and untruths are just unacceptable.


I agree. I normally don't pre-order, and I was/am willing to wait for delivery. But it's ridiculous to change the status to "Shipping Soon," and leave it that way for three days with no indication of an expected delivery date while also removing my ability to cancel the order.


----------



## Kathy

I have always had great service from Amazon, but this isn't the first big launch. I would have thought that after the K1 and K2 delayed shipments, they would have been super prepared for this one. I agree with DD that it is the information that we are receiving that has us frustrated. I did call CS and was super polite as well. 

I think everyone just feels safe here and we all have great love for our little electronic reading device.


----------



## derek alvah

I to am a loyal amazon customer of many years. They handled this badly. This is not the first kindle release they have dealt with, they should have known what to expect with the "overwhelming" number of orders. I commend them on shipping early and am happy for those kindle board members who received their kindles. The simple fact is that there would be no anger at all if amazon had simply followed their own company line in reference to kindle orders.The very line that they quote to us over and over...."Kindle orders are shipped on a first come first served basis". That is obviously not true.Now I am a man of fiery passion...or a whiny man-child, depending on who you ask,so I feel justified in being upset and will continue to be so. It gives me something to do. But I understand it's getting old(like I am waiting on my kindle to arrive),so I'll keep it to myself from now on.


----------



## joanie

DD said:


> Sorry, I don't agree that Amazon is doing the best they can in this case and I have bought from Amazon and praised the company since it started way back when. They continue to tell me they will ship on a 'first come first serve' basis which, obviously, is not true. I agree that this is not the most important issue in the world and I have been very polite in my dealings with Amazon, only blowing off some steam here.
> 
> See, it's not that the Kindle is not here that has me frustrated. Although, I have to leave on a 3-day trip on Monday morning and the Kindle, if it's here, will sit on my front steps until my neighbor can get it for me. I understand it was a huge launch. I certainly can live without it for a few days. It is the misinformation that CS is spewing out. Actually, I have to say it, in my case downright lies. Two CS reps have told me they did not start shipping Wednesday, for instance.
> 
> I've said it before, if Amazon would only admit there is a glitch and say, "We're sorry, totally our fault and we will remedy it as soon as possible", I could accept that. But the denial and untruths are just unacceptable.


I completely agree.


----------



## Dooterbug

Dooterbug said:


> Ordered at noon on 8/2, my status just changed to "Shipping Soon". Original delivery date was supposed to be 9/4, so I'm guessing it's going to be pretty close to that.


OMG, OMG, OMG... it shipped...


----------



## PraiseGod13

Dooterbug said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG... it shipped...


Kongrats!! Clear your schedule as much as possible.... and enjoy!


----------



## Kathy

Dooterbug said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG... it shipped...


Happy dance for you!!!


----------



## Dooterbug

Thanks! Now I'm wishing I'd sprung for next-day delivery instead of standard shipping...


----------



## MoyJoy

it's here it's here!!!  I'll head on into the other thread now.  Bye guys and good luck!!!

NEW YORK, NY, US  08/27/2010 6:36 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY  
08/27/2010 5:23 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN  
LAWNSIDE, NJ, US  08/27/2010 3:33 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  
08/27/2010 1:36 A.M. ORIGIN SCAN  
US  08/26/2010 10:05 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  

It's weird though because Amazon originally had the tracking as departing from Delaware at 6:45pm last night. Oh well... I got it... who cares!


----------



## BruceS

jd78 said:


> I should have known it was too good to be true. I woke up this morning to find my status to still be "Shipping Soon" and I did not receive a shipped/tracking # email. This has been a horrible launch. I find it hard to believe that they are having so much trouble getting these out the door and having to use so many different carriers. I'm pretty sure the Kindle didn't outsell the iPad at launch and Apple didn't seem to have this many issues getting their stuff shipped to customers from CHINA.


Apple was not great with my iPhone 4 either.

I didn't take too long to receive it, but it took over 24 hours to activate it and that took a visit to the Genius Bar.


----------



## Linjeakel

DD said:


> Sorry, I don't agree that Amazon is doing the best they can in this case and I have bought from Amazon and praised the company since it started way back when. They continue to tell me they will ship on a 'first come first serve' basis which, obviously, is not true. I agree that this is not the most important issue in the world and I have been very polite in my dealings with Amazon, only blowing off some steam here.
> 
> See, it's not that the Kindle is not here that has me frustrated. Although, I have to leave on a 3-day trip on Monday morning and the Kindle, if it's here, will sit on my front steps until my neighbor can get it for me. I understand it was a huge launch. I certainly can live without it for a few days. It is the misinformation that CS is spewing out. Actually, I have to say it, in my case downright lies. Two CS reps have told me they did not start shipping Wednesday, for instance.
> 
> I've said it before, if Amazon would only admit there is a glitch and say, "We're sorry, totally our fault and we will remedy it as soon as possible", I could accept that. But the denial and untruths are just unacceptable.


On the whole, I'd have to say I agree with you, though I think many of the CS reps are as in the dark as we are and it isn't them that's lying, just the people giving them their 'scripts'. The worst part about it is the fact so many have had their orders put into the 'shipping soon' state, thus preventing them from cancelling their orders, even though they never actually get shipped. IMO that really is underhand, as is the practice of charging people's credit cards and then still not shipping. That goes against Amazon's own stated TOS.


----------



## joanie

w


Dooterbug said:


> Thanks! Now I'm wishing I'd sprung for next-day delivery instead of standard shipping...


If you don't mind sharing, where did it ship from? Thanks.


----------



## DD

Dooterbug said:


> Ordered at noon on 8/2, my status just changed to "Shipping Soon". Original delivery date was supposed to be 9/4, so I'm guessing it's going to be pretty close to that.





> OMG, OMG, OMG... it shipped...


I am truly happy for you and I know you will love your Kindle from what I've seen of the reviews.

This, however, is a prime example of how messed up the release of the new Kindle is. How can they be shipping orders that were placed on 8/2 and scheduled for delivery on 9/4 when I purchased on 7/28 and don't even have an estimated delivery date? And CS continues to say there is no problem, they are shipping on a first come, first save basis.  

Please understand, there is nothing personal against any of you who have received your Kindles. I am really, really happy for you all, as I am for any fellow Kindler.


----------



## ReadingRevived

I think part of the problem with this--and I can't speak for all--has to do with empty promises. If one can't fullfill a promise, even an implied promise, then everything thing else said and done is empty and meaningless. It might have to do with personal experiences. I have had people break their promises with me left and right so this experience is similar to the previous. For those who are annoyed, frustrated, and or angry by this is totally understandable. For those who are calm and collective, I sincerely applaud you. You can do whatever you feel like doing in this situation--rant here, call CS, eat ice cream-- but just do your best to remain calm. When you lose your calmness, you make it harder to think and breathe. This community is doing a great job with support!


----------



## DD

ReadingRevived said:


> I think part of the problem with this--and I can't speak for all--has to do with empty promises. If one can't fullfill a promise, even an implied promise, then everything thing else said and done is empty and meaningless. It might have to do with personal experiences. I have had people break their promises with me left and right so this experience is similar to the previous. For those who are annoyed, frustrated, and or angry by this is totally understandable. For those who are calm and collective, I sincerely applaud you. You can do whatever you feel like doing in this situation--rant here, call CS, eat ice cream-- but just do your best to remain calm. When you lose your calmness, you make it harder to think and breathe. This community is doing a great job with support!


O-o-h, eat ice cream! Now, that I like! I have been very busy today preparing a picnic for my family. Even though it might seem I'm here every waking moment, I really only check periodically, post a bit and get back to my work. I am calm, just disappointed and frustrated with the answers I've been given.

I totally agree with you about broken promises. Now, I'm going to call my husband who is out finding sweet corn and ask him to pick up some ice cream.


----------



## Dooterbug

joanie said:


> w
> If you don't mind sharing, where did it ship from? Thanks.


I'm in Ohio and it shipped from Indiana.


----------



## stargazer0725

It's here, and man is it small!


----------



## Tip10

Do those of you who've had glitches in the shipping of your Kindles really advocate that the shipping of all Kindles should have *ceased* until the glitches on your orders was rectified?

That's _exactly_ what a number of you seem to be saying. That _no matter what_ shipments should go strictly according to when the order was placed and that is the only way it should ever be.
Sorry folks, NO company is absolutely perfect -- there are bound to be screw-ups along the way -- equipment malfunctions, etc.

I'm sorry there were issues with your orders, I'm sorry that you are having problems with communications with Amazon but to make claims that they are "lying" or that they are not following company procedure is absurd. What you think they specifically singled you out of the system with a "we're gonna screw them attitude"?

I feel for your frustration but reality is what it is. How many Kindles do you think were sold in the first wave? 25,000? 50,000? more? less? If 99% of those went out successfully there would still be some 250 or 500 units that had issues for whatever reason.


----------



## Dooterbug

DD said:


> I am truly happy for you and I know you will love your Kindle from what I've seen of the reviews.
> 
> This, however, is a prime example of how messed up the release of the new Kindle is. How can they be shipping orders that were placed on 8/2 and scheduled for delivery on 9/4 when I purchased on 7/28 and don't even have an estimated delivery date? And CS continues to say there is no problem, they are shipping on a first come, first save basis.
> 
> Please understand, there is nothing personal against any of you who have received your Kindles. I am really, really happy for you all, as I am for any fellow Kindler.


I'd be disappointed too if I were in your shoes. This is my 3rd Kindle watch, had the K1 and K2 and had to wait for both of them way longer than I had anticipated. I guess the 3rd time was the charm for me.

Hope you all get yours soon...


----------



## DD

Linjeakel said:


> On the whole, I'd have to say I agree with you, though I think many of the CS reps are as in the dark as we are and it isn't them that's lying, just the people giving them their 'scripts'. The worst part about it is the fact so many have had their orders put into the 'shipping soon' state, thus preventing them from cancelling their orders, even though they never actually get shipped. IMO that really is underhand, as is the practice of charging people's credit cards and then still not shipping. That goes against Amazon's own stated TOS.


You are probably right about the CS reps being kept in the dark. Even the supervisors don't seem to know what's going on. It is the higher ups who are covering this up but a CS representative is just that, a representative, and they bear the brunt of our frustration. I always preface what I say to them with, "I realize this is not your fault personally, but can something be done about this?"


----------



## richao

Tip10 said:


> Do those of you who've had glitches in the shipping of your Kindles really advocate that the shipping of all Kindles should have *ceased* until the glitches on your orders was rectified?
> 
> That's _exactly_ what a number of you seem to be saying.


That's certainly not what I'm saying. What I'm saying is that Amazon has no right to leave me in limbo (Shipping Soon with no expected delivery date) and remove my ability to express my displeasure with their screw-up by canceling. It's simply sleazy to leave me suspended with no ability to change or cancel my order.


----------



## BruceS

At this point I am tempted to add up all the amount spent on all my orders other than kindle books over the years and send them another e-mail saying that I will never order anything other than kindle books from them again.


----------



## PraiseGod13

stargazer0725 said:


> It's here, and man is it small!


I'm thinking that when I get mine... my K1 is going to feel like a dump truck... huge and klunky! Enjoy.... we're so happy for you!!


----------



## intinst

Well, after calls to CS and emails back and forth, my K3 went from shipping soon to shipped and now out for delivery:

Track your package    	
Date Time Location Event Details
August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Out for delivery
August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
August 27, 2010 05:49:00 AM Little Rock AR US Departure Scan
August 27, 2010 05:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
August 27, 2010 04:55:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan
August 27, 2010 01:38:00 AM Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier
August 26, 2010 10:47:56 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Nothing changed till I called but I can't say it changed because of the phone call. All I got from the person on the phone was the standard spiel about how they are shipped in the order they were received blah blah blah. Hope it really is delivered today and before I have to go to work at 2PM.


----------



## rockstone

As an IT Sales guy, i think it is a great chance for me to sell Amazon a decent CRM and SCM Tool. The current ones as obviously not working...


----------



## PraiseGod13

intinst said:


> Well, after calls to CS and emails back and forth, my K3 went from shipping soon to shipped and now out for delivery:
> 
> Track your package
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Out for delivery
> August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 05:49:00 AM Little Rock AR US Departure Scan
> August 27, 2010 05:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 04:55:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan
> August 27, 2010 01:38:00 AM Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier
> August 26, 2010 10:47:56 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Nothing changed till I called but I can't say it changed because of the phone call. All I got from the person on the phone was the standard spiel about how they are shipped in the order they were received blah blah blah. Hope it really is delivered today and before I have to go to work at 2PM.


This is looking very hopeful! Here's hoping that driver heads right for your house and you have it before 2:00 with time to spare!


----------



## Julia

Well, mine is still in the dreaded "shipping soon" even though I had a delivery date for today. Looks like it's not happening and who knows when it will actually ship. I am really starting to get annoyed. I wouldn't mind waiting if I knew what the heck was going on with my order and I wasn't being promised ship and delivery dates on my order page that are incorrect. I also don't understand why my cc was charged already if it hasn't even been shipped.


----------



## BruceS

Tip10 said:


> Do those of you who've had glitches in the shipping of your Kindles really advocate that the shipping of all Kindles should have *ceased* until the glitches on your orders was rectified?
> 
> That's _exactly_ what a number of you seem to be saying. That _no matter what_ shipments should go strictly according to when the order was placed and that is the only way it should ever be.
> Sorry folks, NO company is absolutely perfect -- there are bound to be screw-ups along the way -- equipment malfunctions, etc.
> 
> I'm sorry there were issues with your orders, I'm sorry that you are having problems with communications with Amazon but to make claims that they are "lying" or that they are not following company procedure is absurd. What you think they specifically singled you out of the system with a "we're gonna screw them attitude"?
> 
> I feel for your frustration but reality is what it is. How many Kindles do you think were sold in the first wave? 25,000? 50,000? more? less? If 99% of those went out successfully there would still be some 250 or 500 units that had issues for whatever reason.


If it was 250 to 500, they could have already fixed the shipping problem with those and we would all at least have tracking numbers.

I suspect the number of people with problems are in the thousands, not the hundreds.


----------



## Kathy

Tip10 said:


> Do those of you who've had glitches in the shipping of your Kindles really advocate that the shipping of all Kindles should have *ceased* until the glitches on your orders was rectified?


That isn't it at all. I don't believe anyone has said that. If you were still in the Shipping Soon status after 3 days you may understand a little more. I'm very happy that your Kindle arrived and would never wish that it hadn't. I am one of the lucky ones getting mine today, but I sat in that Shipping Soon status for 36 hours. If they hadn't charged my credit card and gift cards for the full amount on Wednesday, I would not have been as frustrated. When I saw the charge I expected to see a shipping notice and then to be told that shipping was based on First Come was not helping.


----------



## vandelay101

rockstone said:


> As an IT Sales guy, i think it is a great chance for me to sell Amazon a decent CRM and SCM Tool. The current ones as obviously not working...


From my experience you can sell the best product in the world....but the probably usually lies somewhere between the seat and the keyboard!


----------



## derek alvah

> Do those of you who've had glitches in the shipping of your Kindles really advocate that the shipping of all Kindles should have ceased until the glitches on your orders was rectified?


What I am "advocating" is this...since I have pointed out to amazon and they have acknowledged that there is a big problem with my order,how about while they are packing up and shipping a kindle to the person who ordered 2 or 3 days after me...SHIP MINE also. That's all I'm saying. Is there seriously something wrong with that?


----------



## joanie

intinst said:


> Well, after calls to CS and emails back and forth, my K3 went from shipping soon to shipped and now out for delivery:
> 
> Track your package
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Out for delivery
> August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 05:49:00 AM Little Rock AR US Departure Scan
> August 27, 2010 05:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 04:55:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan
> August 27, 2010 01:38:00 AM Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier
> August 26, 2010 10:47:56 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Nothing changed till I called but I can't say it changed because of the phone call. All I got from the person on the phone was the standard spiel about how they are shipped in the order they were received blah blah blah. Hope it really is delivered today and before I have to go to work at 2PM.


when did you first get your ship notification?


----------



## Monica of NY

New Status: Shipping Soon
                  Ordered 7/29 early am
                  Graphite 3G 
                  Free 2 day shipping
                  No shipping/delivery dates
                  CC not charged


----------



## vandelay101

Monica of NY said:


> New Status: Shipping Soon
> Ordered 7/29 early am
> Graphite 3G
> Free 2 day shipping
> No shipping/delivery dates
> CC not charged


Those that are getting 1 day prime shipping...is there a common location these are all getting shipped from and what carrier?


----------



## intinst

joanie said:


> when did you first get your ship notification?


9:25 PM, while I was at work.


----------



## Julia

Just called CS again and big surprise, I'm getting a different answer from each person I talk to. Yesterday, I'm told that my item will surely ship and be delivered today according to what she sees on my account. First person I talk to today tells me they are "out of stock" and she can't tell me when it will ship at all. At this point I asked to be transferred to a Kindle CS rep. When I tell him that my account says my kindle is supposed to be delivered today but hasn't shipped, he tells me that Kindles are scheduled to start shipping today. As if all the kindles already shipped and delivered don't exist and never mind what my order page says. I didn't bother to tell him I know they are already being ship and delivered because I thought it would be pointless. Newest story is that my kindle should be shipped today and I should get my notice by 3pm and that it should be delivered tomorrow. Which normally I'd be very excited but I feel like it's a 50/50 shot that they actually know what's going on and wills stick to the latest story in regards to my order.


----------



## MoyJoy

This thread is getting sad.


----------



## izzy

rockstone said:


> As an IT Sales guy, i think it is a great chance for me to sell Amazon a decent CRM and SCM Tool. The current ones as obviously not working...


I wonder if Amazon has SAP or not? Maybe their SAP broke if they do have it.


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

MoyJoy said:


> This thread is getting sad.


I think it became sad over 24 hours ago...


----------



## Edge

lol... it doesn't get any better for me, either.

I went from Delivery expected 8-27 to 8-30 to no delivery estimate. Now I'm back to "Not Yet Shipped."

Oh well. I just hope it gets here before my next business trip. I leave on Labor Day, and it'd be nice to have the new K3 to read while I'm amongst the holiday travelers.


----------



## DD

Tip10 said:


> Do those of you who've had glitches in the shipping of your Kindles really advocate that the shipping of all Kindles should have *ceased* until the glitches on your orders was rectified?
> 
> That's _exactly_ what a number of you seem to be saying. That _no matter what_ shipments should go strictly according to when the order was placed and that is the only way it should ever be.
> Sorry folks, NO company is absolutely perfect -- there are bound to be screw-ups along the way -- equipment malfunctions, etc.
> 
> I'm sorry there were issues with your orders, I'm sorry that you are having problems with communications with Amazon but to make claims that they are "lying" or that they are not following company procedure is absurd. What you think they specifically singled you out of the system with a "we're gonna screw them attitude"?
> 
> I feel for your frustration but reality is what it is. How many Kindles do you think were sold in the first wave? 25,000? 50,000? more? less? If 99% of those went out successfully there would still be some 250 or 500 units that had issues for whatever reason.


Well, I can only speak for myself, but that is absolutely not what I'm saying at all. I think Amazon should continue shipping the orders out so as not to disappoint a large portion of the next wave of customers. But, I think it's reasonable to admit there is a problem and maybe assign a team to straighten out the mess with the first orders simultaneously with continued shipping. It doesn't have to be all or nothing.

As to "lies", I believe the CS reps are not being informed about the problem and it is obvious by the rote recitation of answers I have been given, that they have been told what to say. I believe the 'brass' knows there's a problem. Call it what you will, 'cover-up', misinformation, yes, even lies. What they are doing is shading or denying the truth. No, I don't feel I have been 'singled out'. That would be ridiculous. But, I am one of many caught in this mess. If it were being handled, I could be more patient. But, nothing seems to be getting done and there is not even an acknowledgement that there is a problem.

I don't want to get into any more negativity today. I plan to have a happy day with my family. So, I've said my piece and I won't be discussing it further except to update the group on the progress of my order as we all have been doing.


----------



## DD

Edge said:


> lol... it doesn't get any better for me, either.
> 
> I went from Delivery expected 8-27 to 8-30 to no delivery estimate. Now I'm back to "Not Yet Shipped."
> 
> Oh well. I just hope it gets here before my next business trip. I leave on Labor Day, and it'd be nice to have the new K3 to read while I'm amongst the holiday travelers.


Too bad, Edge. Seems they are making progress, only backwards. LOL I wish you luck.


----------



## DD

MoyJoy said:


> This thread is getting sad.


I agree, MoyJoy. I hope I can move over to the "It's Here" thread very soon. That is a happy place and I've enjoyed reading about all the new arrivals.


----------



## jaylynn

This thread became ridiculous 24 hours ago.  If I were Amazon, I'd never ship early again.  You cannot please a mob en masse.  They go from enthusiastic, to antsy, to whining in an amazingly short time.


----------



## jpackham

My Graphite wi-fi/3g is out for delivery.  Ordered on 7/30, 1 day prime shipping.  Can't wait.

Date	Time	Location	Event Details
August 27, 2010	07:12:00 AM	Salt Lake City UT US	Out for delivery
August 27, 2010	07:12:00 AM	Salt Lake City UT US	Arrival Scan
August 27, 2010	06:15:00 AM	Salt Lake City UT US	Departure Scan
August 27, 2010	05:29:00 AM	Salt Lake City UT US	Arrival Scan
August 27, 2010	02:34:00 AM	Ontario CA US	Departure Scan
August 27, 2010	01:22:00 AM	Ontario CA US	Arrival Scan
August 26, 2010	07:42:00 PM	Sparks NV US	Departure Scan
August 26, 2010	05:55:00 PM	Reno NV US	Shipment received by carrier
August 26, 2010	04:02:51 PM	US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## CaroleC

Mine is OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (SQUEEEEEEL!!!!)   I am so excited and I am doing the happy dance right now.

I don't know where to put my happy-happy-joy-joy posts before delivery, since I don't want to upset people further, but I saw intinst's post below. I ordered early on July 28th. I'll move over to the other thread now.

August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Out for delivery 
August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Arrival Scan 
August 27, 2010 01:41:00 AM Jackson MS US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 09:24:00 PM Jackson MS US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 02:04:00 PM Memphis TN US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 01:00:00 PM Memphis TN US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 08:07:00 AM Nashville TN US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 06:58:00 AM Nashville TN US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 01:37:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan 
August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 
August 25, 2010 02:18:55 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit



intinst said:


> Well, after calls to CS and emails back and forth, my K3 went from shipping soon to shipped and now out for delivery:
> 
> Track your package
> Date Time Location Event Details
> August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Out for delivery
> August 27, 2010 07:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 05:49:00 AM Little Rock AR US Departure Scan
> August 27, 2010 05:07:00 AM Little Rock AR US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 04:55:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan
> August 27, 2010 01:38:00 AM Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier
> August 26, 2010 10:47:56 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Nothing changed till I called but I can't say it changed because of the phone call. All I got from the person on the phone was the standard spiel about how they are shipped in the order they were received blah blah blah. Hope it really is delivered today and before I have to go to work at 2PM.


----------



## vandelay101

jaylynn said:


> This thread became ridiculous 24 hours ago. If I were Amazon, I'd never ship early again. You cannot please a mob en masse. They go from enthusiastic, to antsy, to whining in an amazingly short time.


It's all in the method to create hype! Whining and threatening never to buy Amazon again will never play out...Amazon has you buy the balls now as what good is a Kindle w/out buying kindle books from their only source...Amazon


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> Mine is OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (SQUEEEEEEL!!!!)   I am so excited and I am doing the happy dance right now.
> 
> I don't know where to put my happy-happy-joy-joy posts before delivery, since I don't want to upset people further, but I saw intinst's post below. I ordered early on July 28th. I'll move over to the other thread now.
> 
> August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Out for delivery
> August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 01:41:00 AM Jackson MS US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 09:24:00 PM Jackson MS US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 02:04:00 PM Memphis TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:00:00 PM Memphis TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 08:07:00 AM Nashville TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 06:58:00 AM Nashville TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:37:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan
> August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier
> August 25, 2010 02:18:55 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


Yay, Carole!!!!!! I want to know everything and send pictures, please! Did you order a lighted cover? I'm really interested in how that lights the screen. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm still in the dreaded 'shipping soon' status. Had an email from CS which says (among other stuff not worth repeating) "We are still operating on first come first serve basis". Seriously? At this point I don't know whether to laugh hysterically or bawl my eyes out. I'm in the Twilight Zone - it's the only possible explanation .......


----------



## Linjeakel

vandelay101 said:


> It's all in the method to create hype! Whining and threatening never to buy Amazon again will never play out...Amazon has you buy the balls now as what good is a Kindle w/out buying kindle books from their only source...Amazon


Not technically true. I'd say about 80% of the stuff on my K2 isn't from Amazon ......


----------



## DD

"Shipping Soon" for 51 hours with no end in sight.  Not 'whining'.  Just updating.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> Yay, Carole!!!!!! I want to know everything and send pictures, please! Did you order a lighted cover? I'm really interested in how that lights the screen. Enjoy!!!


I didn't order any cover at all. I'm going to use my k2 Oberon cover with an elastic, until other manufacturers have k3 covers available. I am thinking Oberon or m-edge or maybe just a sleeve right now. In any case, I'll just keep using my Mighty Bright.

I am sincerely SO SORRY to hear that you, Luv, and so many others are still in limbo. You are really gracious to share in my joy!!! It says a lot about you and others who have done the same.

OK, I can't stand it, time out for more happy dancing! LOL (happy-happy-joy-joy!!)


----------



## Atunah

DD said:


> "Shipping Soon" for 51 hours with no end in sight. Not 'whining'. Just updating.


Lard, I went into shipping soon yesterday evening, is that what I am looking forward too now? Over 50 hours? You ordered yours before me though not that it seems to matter anymore it seems. Is your credit card charged yet? Mine did right when it went to ship soon. If I could I would send out some Margeritas to all.


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

Still showing "Shipping Soon - Estimated delivery August 27th" since last night, credit card was charged yesterday afternoon, what is the likelihood I'll still receive it today? (I ordered Prime Overnight)?  BTW I ordered on July 31, within the "First Wave" if we're still even looking at that...


----------



## tommyr

OUT FOR DELIVERY! I'm home for lunch but it's not here yet. ARRRRRRG!


----------



## PraiseGod13

jaylynn said:


> This thread became ridiculous 24 hours ago.
> I'm sorry, I have to disagree. This thread IMHO hasn't been ridiculous. Giving people a place where they can describe their experiences and frustrations is not ridiculous.
> 
> If I were Amazon, I'd never ship early again. You cannot please a mob en masse.
> Amazon told customers several times in different forums (I'm one of them) that if we ordered the K3 by a certain date and time.... which we did.... that they would provide DELIVERY on the release date which was Friday the 27th. That is not happening for many of us and so a little compassionate understanding is called for here. Amazon needed to ship my K3 by the 25th in order to fulfill their promise of delivery on the 27th to me and others. They did not do that. They did ship K3s on the 25th.... but many of those shipped were for orders placed after Amazon's stated "First Wave deadline". That causes frustration because Amazon did not do what they said they would do. Again... not hard to understand. To jump to "Amazon should never ship early again" is not only extreme.... it lacks understanding and sympathy for those who fully expected Amazon to do what it had promised which was Friday the 27th delivery.
> 
> They go from enthusiastic, to antsy, to whining in an amazingly short time.
> To say that frustrated people are whining is an insult and is negatively unkind. People are allowed to voice their feelings on this forum as long as it isn't harmful or derogatory to others and they should be able to do that without being labeled as a whiner. People voice their frustration here because they know that there are other KindleBoarders here who are having similar experiences and will understand and maybe can help with some advice. Please don't heap negativity onto others who have probably already had their fill of negative experiences in the last few days. Let's be supportive, understanding, and helpful if possible. Keeps KindleBoards a much nicer place to hang out.


----------



## stargazer0725

DD said:


> Yay, Carole!!!!!! I want to know everything and send pictures, please! Did you order a lighted cover? I'm really interested in how that lights the screen. Enjoy!!!


This is the pic I took with the lighted case. It does VERY well (this picture doesn't show how clear the screen is in a dark room. Absolutely no glare, even though it looks like a glare in the photo.


----------



## derek alvah

jaylynn said:


> This thread became ridiculous 24 hours ago. If I were Amazon, I'd never ship early again. You cannot please a mob en masse. They go from enthusiastic, to antsy, to whining in an amazingly short time.


Shipping early is not the problem. Doing it poorly..is. Acknowledging their mistake in email to me,yet doing nothing to fix it..is. Will I stop ordering from amazon...of course not. Will I expect them to act professionally in their business dealings with me..yes I will. I don't think that's whiny or wrong. But I'm done with this topic.


----------



## PraiseGod13

CaroleC said:


> Mine is OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (SQUEEEEEEL!!!!)   I am so excited and I am doing the happy dance right now.
> 
> I don't know where to put my happy-happy-joy-joy posts before delivery, since I don't want to upset people further, but I saw intinst's post below. I ordered early on July 28th. I'll move over to the other thread now.
> 
> August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Out for delivery
> August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Arrival Scan
> August 27, 2010 01:41:00 AM Jackson MS US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 09:24:00 PM Jackson MS US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 02:04:00 PM Memphis TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:00:00 PM Memphis TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 08:07:00 AM Nashville TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 06:58:00 AM Nashville TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:37:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan
> August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier
> August 25, 2010 02:18:55 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


KONGRATS CAROLE!! I am SOOOO happy for you! I'll go to the other discussion to hear how you're liking it.... have a terrific week-end!!


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> I didn't order any cover at all. I'm going to use my k2 Oberon cover with an elastic, until other manufacturers have k3 covers available. I am thinking Oberon or m-edge or maybe just a sleeve right now. In any case, I'll just keep using my Mighty Bright.
> 
> I am sincerely SO SORRY to hear that you, Luv, and so many others are still in limbo. You are really gracious to share in my joy!!! It says a lot about you and others who have done the same.
> 
> OK, I can't stand it, time out for more happy dancing! LOL (happy-happy-joy-joy!!)


Dancing right along with you.  How can one not be happy about a Kindle? I've loved mine since my very first K1. This bad time with the orders will pass and we will all dance together!

I liken this period of the order fiasco to giving birth. LOL No one ever really tells you how painful it will be but they all say, "Once you have that baby in your arms, you'll forget all about the pain." I know that once I get that little Kindle 3 in my hands, I'll forget about all this.


----------



## PraiseGod13

derek alvah said:


> Shipping early is not the problem. Doing it poorly..is. Acknowledging their mistake in email to me,yet doing nothing to fix it..is. Will I stop ordering from amazon...of course not. Will I expect them to act professionally in their business dealings with me..yes I will. I don't think that's whiny or wrong. But I'm done with this topic...for real this time.


Well said.... and I absolutely LOVE the milk carton!! Thanks, I needed that! Don't leave us... take a "sanity break" if needed and then re-join us if you can!!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I liken this period of the order fiasco to giving birth. LOL No one ever really tells you how painful it will be but they all say, "Once you have that baby in your arms, you'll forget all about the pain." I know that once I get that little Kindle 3 in my hands, I'll forget about all this.


So true. And that labor amnesia is the only reason that not every kid on this planet is an only child...LOL

L


----------



## Jeff

Okay. Now you've done it. Because of this thread I went to track the new K3 and <lots of swearing here> it's not out for delivery. Guess I'll go eat worms.


----------



## jaylynn

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and what I posted is simply mine.

I was in the first wave. I'm not going to waste all that energy (and _that's_ the negativity, imo) on frustration. I'll get my K3 today...or I won't. If I don't get it today, I'll get it tomorrow...or I won't. I'll surely be using it by Monday or Tuesday. It'll be fine.


----------



## Julia

L.I. Bruce Fan said:


> Still showing "Shipping Soon - Estimated delivery August 27th" since last night, credit card was charged yesterday afternoon, what is the likelihood I'll still receive it today? (I ordered Prime Overnight)? BTW I ordered on July 31, within the "First Wave" if we're still even looking at that...


I think your best best is to hope for it to ship today with delivery tomorrow. I also ordered in the first wave, prime overnight with estimated delivery the 27th, am in the shipping soon status and cc charged but I was told by CS this morning that it would ship today instead with Sat delivery.


----------



## DD

stargazer0725 said:


> This is the pic I took with the lighted case. It does VERY well (this picture doesn't show how clear the screen is in a dark room. Absolutely no glare, even though it looks like a glare in the photo.


Oh, thank you for this. I don't mind it being a little more intense light on the upper right as long as the lower left has adequate light. Looks good.


----------



## Joyce

Mine is now "In Transit" - made it to New Berlin last night - so is possible it will be waiting for me when I get home Saturday night - rather than the "expected delivery" of 8/30. At least it's in WI.  :- )  

After the original notice that it had shipped (on 8/25) it said "no updated shipping info available 'til the 28th" - but of course, that hasn't stopped me from checking it a couple of times a day.  ~grin~


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> Shipping early is not the problem. Doing it poorly..is. Acknowledging their mistake in email to me,yet doing nothing to fix it..is. Will I stop ordering from amazon...of course not. Will I expect them to act professionally in their business dealings with me..yes I will. I don't think that's whiny or wrong. But I'm done with this topic...for real this time.


Love the milk carton!


----------



## Julia

PraiseGod13 said:


> This thread became ridiculous 24 hours ago.
> I'm sorry, I have to disagree. This thread IMHO hasn't been ridiculous. Giving people a place where they can describe their experiences and frustrations is not ridiculous.
> 
> If I were Amazon, I'd never ship early again. You cannot please a mob en masse.
> Amazon told customers several times in different forums (I'm one of them) that if we ordered the K3 by a certain date and time.... which we did.... that they would provide DELIVERY on the release date which was Friday the 27th. That is not happening for many of us and so a little compassionate understanding is called for here. Amazon needed to ship my K3 by the 25th in order to fulfill their promise of delivery on the 27th to me and others. They did not do that. They did ship K3s on the 25th.... but many of those shipped were for orders placed after Amazon's stated "First Wave deadline". That causes frustration because Amazon did not do what they said they would do. Again... not hard to understand. To jump to "Amazon should never ship early again" is not only extreme.... it lacks understanding and sympathy for those who fully expected Amazon to do what it had promised which was Friday the 27th delivery.
> 
> They go from enthusiastic, to antsy, to whining in an amazingly short time.
> To say that frustrated people are whining is an insult and is negatively unkind. People are allowed to voice their feelings on this forum as long as it isn't harmful or derogatory to others and they should be able to do that without being labeled as a whiner. People voice their frustration here because they know that there are other KindleBoarders here who are having similar experiences and will understand and maybe can help with some advice. Please don't heap negativity onto others who have probably already had their fill of negative experiences in the last few days. Let's be supportive, understanding, and helpful if possible. Keeps KindleBoards a much nicer place to hang out.


Thank you PraiseGod.  You are such a sweetheart. Yes, I am frustrated and disappointed with my situation but I wasn't meaning to bring anyone down or come off in a negative way to those that want to share their joy at getting their kindles! I just don't have anywhere else to post my frustration and get it out. However, I am very happy for those that have gotten their kindles already! Every time I see a post saying "shipped" or "got my kindle" on this thread it makes me happy and hopeful that I'll be next.


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Lard, I went into shipping soon yesterday evening, is that what I am looking forward too now? Over 50 hours? You ordered yours before me though not that it seems to matter anymore it seems. Is your credit card charged yet? Mine did right when it went to ship soon. If I could I would send out some Margeritas to all.


And I would drink all of them!!!!

As of Wednesday AM, my credit card was not charged and I applied a large gift card balance which paid for the whole amount. That's when it got sent into "Shipping Soon". So, now I can't even check my credit card to see any progress.

I don't think you'll have to endure 50 + hrs. Hopefully, as each day goes on, Amazon will clear up this mess until everything is normal again.


----------



## amafan

While I'm sympathizing with you all who are in limbo regarding their new Kindle's, its best to remember and console ourselves that there are people in the world who have much more to worry about.  Go out, talk to a friend about anything but Kindle and know that eventually amazon will sort itself out and our kindle's will be in hand.

Enjoy life and each other.


----------



## CaroleC

Julia said:


> Thank you PraiseGod.  You are such a sweetheart. Yes, I am frustrated and disappointed with my situation but I wasn't meaning to bring anyone down or come off in a negative way to those that want to share their joy at getting their kindles! I just don't have anywhere else to post my frustration and get it out. However, I am very happy for those that have gotten their kindles already! Every time I see a post saying "shipped" or "got my kindle" on this thread it makes me happy and hopeful that I'll be next.


I am so relieved to hear that! I was feeling a little timid about posting that my k3 is out for delivery, when so many Kindleboards friends and pals are still caught in limbo. The last thing I would want to do is to make them feel worse. I'm glad it didn't. 

Anyway, today is K-Day for me. UPS doesn't usually deliver until late in the day, but still I am pretty happy about it!  What fun it will be to have a new "toy". I have been SO good and haven't ordered one of those gorgeous Fossil purses or even a cover for it yet. It will just be me and my nekkid k3 in a too-big Oberon for a while.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Jeff said:


> Okay. Now you've done it. Because of this thread I went to track the new K3 and <lots of swearing here> it's not out for delivery. Guess I'll go eat worms.


Not so!! In order to do that, you'd have to be able to say, "Nobody likes me, everyone hates me" first. And, since all of us here love you.... forget the worms. Gummy worms, maybe.... hmmm... that sounds good to me too! Wish I had some!


----------



## 13893

I'm in the "out for delivery" club.

BUT I'm going to stay with my friend's 96-year-old-mother this afternoon, so unless the UPS guy gets here in the next half hour, I won't see my first Kindle till later today.

It's all good!


----------



## dimples

*rejected sigh* 

Still no update on mine.


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

I saw this on the Top 100 Free Books list (#19) and thought of this thread and the experiences so many of us are having.


----------



## amyberta

Mine says I'll get it Aug. 30th.


----------



## DYB

DD said:


> I liken this period of the order fiasco to giving birth. LOL No one ever really tells you how painful it will be but they all say, "Once you have that baby in your arms, you'll forget all about the pain." I know that once I get that little Kindle 3 in my hands, I'll forget about all this.


I was just thinking something similar. I have a lot of tattoos and every time I'm under the needle I'm like: "Why am I doing this to myself?! This guy is cutting me! Oh nooooo!!!!!!!" And then a week later I say: "Well, that wasn't so bad. And look how perty!" And then I do it all over again.


----------



## BruceS

I just awoke from a 3 hour power nap.

Now maybe I can be objective for a while.

As a retired computer programmer, first I was wondering if whomever wrote the code to decide which ones get shipped made a mistake and coded it to use descending numbers to decide which one gets shipped next.

Now, seeing the messages posted on this forum, I wonder if they used a random number generator.


----------



## billc

Just received e-mail from Amazon --- shipping notice with tracking number!!!!!!
UPS does'nt have tracking info yet but will check back later. Probably won't get it until Monday. Thats OK as I have a K2i and a DX. I preordered on 2 Aug. Probably give the K2i to one of the grandkids. It will be a long weekend!!!!
Sorry I used so many !s but couldn't help myself.

Bill


----------



## Robin

I'm glad there seems to be movement again. As long as they are actively shipping, my turn will come eventually!


----------



## Sandpiper

When I got up this morning, had "shipping soon".  Had to go out for a few hours.  Now it is "shipped".  Looks like it's shipping from near Indianapolis via UPS.  I'm in the Chicago 'burbs.  So I expect to have it maybe Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Atunah

Looks like they are shipping out more and more of the 2nd wave orders. I am on first wave and its still at shipping soon with no date and charged to card.


----------



## Leslie

Well, I finally got my shipping notice. My Kindle will arrive on Monday, August 30th. I do think I'll call and ask for a refund on the shipping because I don't consider the 30th to be one day. 

I am assuming the cover is sitting outside my office door since it says that has been shipped but I haven't managed to make it off my porch yet today to head downtown.

L


----------



## PraiseGod13

Atunah said:


> Looks like they are shipping out more and more of the 2nd wave orders. I am on first wave and its still at shipping soon with no date and charged to card.


Makes no sense, Atunah..... I wonder if Heather and DD are still in the same boat. I ordered just a couple of hours after they started it up and won't have mine until Monday.... but at least I have a shipping notice. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Leslie

billc said:


> Just received e-mail from Amazon --- shipping notice with tracking number!!!!!!
> UPS does'nt have tracking info yet but will check back later. Probably won't get it until Monday. Thats OK as I have a K2i and a DX. I preordered on 2 Aug. Probably give the K2i to one of the grandkids. It will be a long weekend!!!!
> Sorry I used so many !s but couldn't help myself.
> 
> Bill


Careful, there's a severe shortage of exclamation points going on, along with the letter D and H. You can read about it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33778.0.html

L


----------



## strawhatbrat

Kindle miracle no more... my shipping date of today with delivery of monday reverted to "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time." 

Bummer. I really want my husband to have his kindle.


----------



## EKindle

Am I the only one whose Kindle was shipped Lasertag, I mean Lasership? I'm a bit worried, but their corporate HQ is not too far from me in case I required some answers. Seriously, I hope they come through.

I bought this case for my Nook (which I've given to my son) and I think it'll work out great for the K3. I like to read without a case on the eReader but store in this hard case so it doesn't get damaged if it's dropped accidentally. It's inexpensive too.

http://www.amazon.com/Carrying-E-Book-Barnes-Nobles-Black/dp/B0032RX64A/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1282934437&sr=1-3


----------



## dimples

Well, I finally broke and sent an email. Got the following response:

Hello,

I've checked our records and see that, due to a delay on our end, the estimated 
shipping and delivery dates for your order were revised after you placed your 
order, as there was an unexpected delay in obtaining Kindle 3G Wireless Reading 
Device. It's our policy to notify customers whenever such delays occur, and I 
sincerely apologize that you were not notified in this case.  

We now have stock of this kindle, and we're preparing your order for shipment. 
Please contact us again at the following link, if you don't receive a shipment 
confirmation by August 31

 Not feeling to good about this.


----------



## derek alvah

Got my email.It'll be here Monday....hopefully.


----------



## vandelay101

strawhatbrat said:


> Kindle miracle no more... my shipping date of today with delivery of monday reverted to "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."
> 
> Bummer. I really want my husband to have his kindle.


Dude...not cool. Amazon needs a quick swift kick to the balls. Did your status say "shipping soon"??


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Makes no sense, Atunah..... I wonder if Heather and DD are still in the same boat. I ordered just a couple of hours after they started it up and won't have mine until Monday.... but at least I have a shipping notice. Keep us posted!!


Yep, I'm still at "Shipping Soon" since 9:00 AM Wednesday. No logic applies here. I've given up trying to figure it out. I'm just enjoying a day with my family. I have a great neighbor standing by in case it comes Monday or Tuesday because we have to be out-of-town. I figure Amazon has my money, they say they have my order. I've got to get it soon and I still have my K2 to read.


----------



## DD

DYB said:


> I was just thinking something similar. I have a lot of tattoos and every time I'm under the needle I'm like: "Why am I doing this to myself?! This guy is cutting me! Oh nooooo!!!!!!!" And then a week later I say: "Well, that wasn't so bad. And look how perty!" And then I do it all over again.


----------



## Julia

Leslie said:


> Well, I finally got my shipping notice. My Kindle will arrive on Monday, August 30th. I do think I'll call and ask for a refund on the shipping because I don't consider the 30th to be one day.


Finally, finally got my shipped notice and mine too will not be delivered until the 30th. I just called to get a refund on the overnight shipping and it was so FRUSTRATING!!! First the guy tells me he can't do it because anytime an item is scheduled to ship on a Friday, overnight will be counted as one business day and that is Monday so I can't get a refund. I lost patience with the guy. I told him I was aware that the kindles began shipping 2 days ago, that I only changed to overnight shipping based on the fact that Amazon states if you use prime overnight they count Saturday as a delivery day and that not only that, my item was supposed to ship the 26th and be delivered today the 27th. Only after it actually shipped did they change the delivery date. He decided to make an "exception" and refund the money. Then I asked if what he was saying was true about every item that ships Friday will always be delivered Monday on overnight shipping why the guy I spoke with this morning told me it would ship today and be delivered tomorrow. Well maybe he wasn't aware of that policy and some people were getting theirs earlier because they place their orders in the first wave and it was first come, first serve before they went out of stock. Hello!! That's me, I ordered in the first wave. He didn't have anything to say to that. Nothing in the script. Uhhh yeah, right. We both know you can use prime to ship on Friday and deliver on Sat but lets pretend that it NEVER happens and cover our butts accordingly.

And my Kindle is shipping from the facility that is 30 minutes from me. So close yet so far!! Arrrgg! Thanks for letting me vent!!


----------



## DD

Sandpiper said:


> When I got up this morning, had "shipping soon". Had to go out for a few hours. Now it is "shipped". Looks like it's shipping from near Indianapolis via UPS. I'm in the Chicago 'burbs. So I expect to have it maybe Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


I love to hear about progress!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## strawhatbrat

No, it didn't. But it's what I thought I'd wake up to this morning! LOL All it said was the estimated ship date and the estimated delivery date. guess that is why they call it an estimate. 

I did call Amazon and she was so nice. She said emails have gone out in error, they kind of botched this because they had a lot more orders than they were expecting.


----------



## Kathy

Just wanted to let you know, I received mine and it was worth the wait. I'm sending postive energy out to everyone.


----------



## Julia

Kathy said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I received mine and it was worth the wait. I'm sending postive energy out to everyone.


  Thanks I'll take some and enjoy your new kindle!


----------



## CaroleC

It is raining cats and dogs here right now, 3"-8" so far today in my area with lots of thunder and flood warnings. My K3, which is out for delivery, isn't here yet but my UPS deliveries are usually late in the day or evening, even in good weather. Good thing I have a covered front porch to protect little "Carole's K3" from the storm (she needs a better name, I know). Anyway, I sure hope the weather doesn't delay delivery since that would mean Monday delivery. 

Whatever day it/she is delivered, I am going to be so happy. But ah, the suspense!


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> I am so relieved to hear that! I was feeling a little timid about posting that my k3 is out for delivery, when so many Kindleboards friends and pals are still caught in limbo. The last thing I would want to do is to make them feel worse. I'm glad it didn't.
> 
> Anyway, today is K-Day for me. UPS doesn't usually deliver until late in the day, but still I am pretty happy about it!  What fun it will be to have a new "toy". I have been SO good and haven't ordered one of those gorgeous Fossil purses or even a cover for it yet. It will just be me and my nekkid k3 in a too-big Oberon for a while.


Oh, Carole, don't ever feel that way. I and others here love to share your joy in receiving your Kindle, just as you so graciously empathize with us who are having delivery problems.


----------



## Linjeakel

Finally got my shipping email. I've apparently been upgraded from Expedited to Priority Shipping - not sure what the difference between those two is supposed to be here in the UK but they've actually just sent it by ordinary mail - so no tracking info. It'll be out there floating untraceable in the ether until at some point it arrives on my doorstep. I'm hoping for tomorrow, but not holding my breath. I'm way past the point of jumping with excitement and just feel a sort of tired relief that the whole irritating experience might almost be over and I'll be able to get on with enjoying my Kindle. Eventually.

I hope everyone who's still waiting gets good new soon.


----------



## Julia

You've got to be kidding me. I just got a email requesting me to email back and allow them to charge my card again for the full amount minus the shipping!!!! Half my order is paid by gift card!  

Just got off the phone with another CS rep and she said he CANCELED my order and refunded the whole amount.  Before I can panic, she says since I called immediately, she was able to cancel the cancellation/refund he initiated and just refund my overnight shipping amount like he was supposed to do. My order will go through as originally initiated. Phew! Be careful if you call in for a shipping refund. I started laughing like a crazy loon after I got of the phone with her. I think mostly in relief! Can you imagine if I hadn't read the email carefully and thought they were just running through the charge as I originally placed it? It would have put my card over limit because they would have charged before the refund went through and for twice the amount without the GC's, canceled my delivery, and put me back to square one as if I'd just ordered my kindle today.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kathy said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I received mine and it was worth the wait. I'm sending postive energy out to everyone.


Oh Kathy!! I'm just so happy for you! Enjoy.... and I plan on joining you with my K3 on Monday!!


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

vandelay101 said:


> Dude...not cool. Amazon needs a quick swift kick to the balls. Did your status say "shipping soon"??


Here's why that won't happen (unfortunately): go and google Kindle or Kindle delays and nothing, nada, not a peep. This board and Amazon's own discussion groups are plastered with people complaining, wondering, venting, trying to figure it out, and none of it makes it to the non-Kindled mainstream.

I too gave in and called Kindle Customer Service, what a crock! She apologized but couldn't offer any information other than she's been told that "all" shipping soon orders would be on a truck by 3:00 p.m. Pacific time. Couldn't tell me where from/to, what carrier nothing, and eventually confessed to the fact that she was passing along a canned CS message that offerred no real information, but she confirmed I was scheduled for delivery TODAY!

When asked how I could possibly still receive it today, as it was 3:00 Eastern Time, she admitted she had no idea. When pressed if she knew if my Kindle had already been shipped, she intimidated, but would admit she had no idea.

Why not just be honest, admit you dropped the ball, offer all of us a free Kindle book or something to make amends, offer a little intellectual honesty, and admit what we all already know, you screwed up. It happens, its only a gadget after all, and if they had been up front with us, days ago, we all wouldn't have wasted so muuch time, effort and attention on this.

Just my two cents...


----------



## DYB

dimples said:


> there was an unexpected delay in obtaining Kindle 3G Wireless Reading
> Device.


Reading this sentence I think I might have just hit on a possible reason for the confusion and the delay that some people are experiencing: I wonder if the difference is the kind of Kindle you ordered - 3G/WiFi or just WiFi. Perhaps they made more of a certain type - or there were more orders for a certain type - and that's why some people in the second wave are getting shipping notices (those who ordered WiFi only) while people in the first wave (who might be waiting for 3G/WiFi) are still in limbo.  So it may be true that they are shipping on a first-come-first-served basis - but for the WiFi model because they're short on the 3G one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just checking in while I've got some time waiting for my flight. I'm happy to see a few more people getting shipping notices. Hopefully everybody who's still in <shipping soon> will have them before I get back.

Kathy, I'm happy to hear it's worth the wait. I'm looking forward to getting mine. (at this point, even if it ships today, the earliest I'll see it is when I get home Wednesday.

Play nice while I'm gone everybody!


----------



## Dooterbug

DYB said:


> Reading this sentence I think I might have just hit on a possible reason for the confusion and the delay that some people are experiencing: I wonder if the difference is the kind of Kindle you ordered - 3G/WiFi or just WiFi. Perhaps they made more of a certain type - or there were more orders for a certain type - and that's why some people in the second wave are getting shipping notices (those who ordered WiFi only) while people in the first wave (who might be waiting for 3G/WiFi) are still in limbo.


hate to say it, but my graphite 3G/WiFi was ordered on 8/2 and it shipped today. Maybe it's the white one that people are having trouble with?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Julia said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I just got a email requesting me to email back and allow them to charge my card again for the full amount minus the shipping!!!! Half my order is paid by gift card!
> 
> Just got off the phone with another CS rep and she said he CANCELED my order and refunded the whole amount.  Before I can panic, she says since I called immediately, she was able to cancel the cancellation/refund he initiated and just refund my overnight shipping amount like he was supposed to do. My order will go through as originally initiated. Phew! Be careful if you call in for a shipping refund. I started laughing like a crazy loon after I got of the phone with her. I think mostly in relief! Can you imagine if I hadn't read the email carefully and thought they were just running through the charge as I originally placed it? It would have put my card over limit because they would have charged before the refund went through and for twice the amount without the GC's, canceled my delivery, and put me back to square one as if I'd just ordered my kindle today.


This has to be the winner in the "K3 shipping/messed up" horror story contest!! Of course, the way things are going.... you might have received the one ordered today sooner than your original order. Okay... just kidding.... trying for some levity here. But seriously, folks. He canceled your order I bet he was one of the overnight CS reps and they were so swamped with calls that he hadn't gone home yet. There is NO rational explanation!


----------



## DYB

Dooterbug said:


> hate to say it, but my graphite 3G/WiFi was ordered on 8/2 and it shipped today. Maybe it's the white one that people are having trouble with?


The color is another fly in the soup that complicates matters. Amazon might techinically be telling the truth about shipping priorities. If they had unlimited stock of all the models and color variations - then there's no excuse. But my guess is that they were making them based on what they anticipated the customers would order more of - and perhaps they gussed wrong and are running out of a certain model and color.


----------



## Steph H

{Cross post from the 'got mine' thread}

It's here! It's here! It's here!

08/27/2010 2:33 P.M. DELIVERED  


Well, it's at home, anyway.  I'm at work.    But I'll see Hercules in a few hours.  Hope he doesn't pine away on the porch, waiting for me...


----------



## Steph H

luvmy4brats said:


> Just checking in while I've got some time waiting for my flight. I'm happy to see a few more people getting shipping notices. Hopefully everybody who's still in <shipping soon> will have them before I get back.


Big big hugs to you and your mom, Heather (I assume that's where you're headed, not following any other threads on the subject).


----------



## BruceS

This e-mail response is almost laughable:

"Hello,

Thank you for writing about the Release-Date Delivery option for Kindle(Latest generation). We only offer the Release-Date Delivery option after we've confirmed available inventory with our suppliers and are certain we can meet our delivery promise to you.

Unfortunately, it appears that you placed your order before the Release-Date Delivery option was available. I see that you've opted for one-day shipping and we're preparing your order for shipment now, and we still expect to ship it in time for delivery by the date listed in Your Account: August 27, 2010.

We'll send you an e-mail when your order ships. Please contact us again at http://www.amazon.com/contact-us if you don't receive this e-mail by August 26, 2010.".

Of course, it is in response to an e-mail I sent this morning and the only way they could possibly deliver it today is to ship it by air and have the pilot deliver it to my house after he lands.

Maybe they plan to have the plane drop it by parachute as it flys over my house.


----------



## dimples

dimples said:


> Well, I finally broke and sent an email. Got the following response:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've checked our records and see that, due to a delay on our end, the estimated
> shipping and delivery dates for your order were revised after you placed your
> order, as there was an unexpected delay in obtaining Kindle 3G Wireless Reading
> Device. It's our policy to notify customers whenever such delays occur, and I
> sincerely apologize that you were not notified in this case.
> 
> We now have stock of this kindle, and we're preparing your order for shipment.
> Please contact us again at the following link, if you don't receive a shipment
> confirmation by August 31
> 
> Not feeling to good about this.


And apparently I was right because when I sent a reply to the above email (my order btw is a Graphite 3G+ Wi-Fi Kindle, ordered July 29th) I got this nice little stock reply that so many here have received already. I was just hoping for some solid information when I sent my first email and the reply to this one. Disappointed by the way things were handled. But now I'm starting to get really frustrated.


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

DYB said:


> Reading this sentence I think I might have just hit on a possible reason for the confusion and the delay that some people are experiencing: I wonder if the difference is the kind of Kindle you ordered - 3G/WiFi or just WiFi. Perhaps they made more of a certain type - or there were more orders for a certain type - and that's why some people in the second wave are getting shipping notices (those who ordered WiFi only) while people in the first wave (who might be waiting for 3G/WiFi) are still in limbo.  So it may be true that they are shipping on a first-come-first-served basis - but for the WiFi model because they're short on the 3G one.


Nope just more BS - I'm waiting on a "Lost in the Ether" Graphite - wifi only model.


----------



## BruceS

dimples said:


> And apparently I was right because when I sent a reply to the above email (my order btw is a Graphite 3G+ Wi-Fi Kindle, ordered July 29th) I got this nice little stock reply that so many here have received already. I was just hoping for some solid information when I sent my first email and the reply to this one. Disappointed by the way things were handled. But now I'm starting to get really frustrated.


Only starting to get frustrated?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Steph H said:


> Big big hugs to you and your mom, Heather (I assume that's where you're headed, not following any other threads on the subject).


Yes. Dad called this morning and asked me to come. He said it wasn't looking good. The good news is that while I was on my way to the airport, she woke up and started responding (She's been in a coma since Wednesday night). Not out of the woods yet, but a big step forward.

_(and for those that say there are more important things to worry about than getting a Kindle, you're right... But SOMETIMES worrying about the little things takes your mind off the big things that you can't change. You may not understand it, but me being here commiserating with my friends over something as trivial as a missing Kindle has helped me get through the last few days)_


----------



## BruceS

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. Dad called this morning and asked me to come. He said it wasn't looking good. The good news is that while I was on my way to the airport, she woke up and started responding (She's been in a coma since Wednesday night). Not out of the woods yet, but a big step forward.
> 
> _(and for those that say there are more important things to worry about than getting a Kindle, you're right... But SOMETIMES worrying about the little things takes your mind off the big things that you can't change. You may not understand it, but me being here commiserating with my friends over something as trivial as a missing Kindle has helped me get through the last few days)_


If we helped you luv, it makes the delay easier to put up with for the rest of us as well.


----------



## Steph H

I'm very glad to hear that she's woken up, that sounds like a good step. I'm not much of a pray-er, but continue to send good thoughts y'all's way.


----------



## dimples

BruceS said:


> Only starting to get frustrated?


LOL. Believe it or not, but yes. I was still fairly optimistic these last few days. But when my order was still in 'shipping soon' after almost 2 full days I got a little worried and expressed that to CS and asked them if they could check if anything might have gone wrong. The frustration only started after the replies I got from CS


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. Dad called this morning and asked me to come. He said it wasn't looking good. The good news is that while I was on my way to the airport, she woke up and started responding (She's been in a coma since Wednesday night). Not out of the woods yet, but a big step forward.
> 
> _(and for those that say there are more important things to worry about than getting a Kindle, you're right... But SOMETIMES worrying about the little things takes your mind off the big things that you can't change. You may not understand it, but me being here commiserating with my friends over something as trivial as a missing Kindle has helped me get through the last few days)_


You and your family (Mom especially) are in our prayers Heather! I totally understand what you mean about focusing on something "trivial". Been there done that! It's like your brain needs something else to focus on... just to give it a break from the crisis you can't control/change. Have a safe trip.... you are loved!!


----------



## tommyr

UPS why do you tease me so I'll bet I'll be the last stop today for them. ARRRRRRG! 4:20 pm and not here yet but on the truck......


----------



## tomatogirl

I ordered (my first ever) 3G-Graphite K3 on August 1 at 3pm.

Last night around 10pm I got the "Shipping Soon" and my credit card was charged. No shipping date or notice yet, though.

I got the red lighted cover today - it's lovely, but lonely! Came via a shipping company called "OnTrac" - never heard of them!

Oh, and I'm in the Los Angeles area.

just another data point...


----------



## BruceS

tommyr said:


> UPS why do you tease me so I'll bet I'll be the last stop today for them. ARRRRRRG! 4:20 pm and not here yet but on the truck......


The day my K2 was delivered UPS didn't show up til almost 7PM.

Every other day they deliver something for me they show up between 2 and 2:30.


----------



## chilady1

Heather - my thoughts and prayers for you and your family.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## jlee745

UPS just teased me really bad.  He stopped right in front of my house put it in reverse to back into my driveway then put it back in drive and pulled off. What the heck!!! Hopefully he will be back soon. I cant imagine why he would do that.


----------



## strawhatbrat

My Kindle miracle no more might just turn into a Nook miracle. I have been really wanting to give it to my husband right when he gets home. When I spoke with customer service they are now telling me it should ship September 10th. 

I am going to hope it ships sooner, and keep my order open until the last minute. if it doesn't come, my honey is getting a nook. (And NOT because I am mad at amazon, because they have been so awesome to me on the phone.. the lady even tried to get me bumped by asking supervisors, but they couldn't do it because it would effect the rest of the line) But I REALLY don't want to wait. I want to spend the last few days of summer reading together on the hammock, not waiting to see when it might ship.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. Dad called this morning and asked me to come. He said it wasn't looking good. The good news is that while I was on my way to the airport, she woke up and started responding (She's been in a coma since Wednesday night). Not out of the woods yet, but a big step forward.
> 
> _(and for those that say there are more important things to worry about than getting a Kindle, you're right... But SOMETIMES worrying about the little things takes your mind off the big things that you can't change. You may not understand it, but me being here commiserating with my friends over something as trivial as a missing Kindle has helped me get through the last few days)_


You are right. Sometimes just having something to keep you from worrying is helpful. Your mom is fighting hard and I'm praying for her. heres a hug from everyone.


----------



## vandelay101

strawhatbrat said:


> My Kindle miracle no more might just turn into a Nook miracle. I have been really wanting to give it to my husband right when he gets home. When I spoke with customer service they are now telling me it should ship September 10th.
> 
> I am going to hope it ships sooner, and keep my order open until the last minute. if it doesn't come, my honey is getting a nook. (And NOT because I am mad at amazon, because they have been so awesome to me on the phone.. the lady even tried to get me bumped by asking supervisors, but they couldn't do it because it would effect the rest of the line) But I REALLY don't want to wait. I want to spend the last few days of summer reading together on the hammock, not waiting to see when it might ship.


Hang in there. My wife's bday was the 12th of Aug and I was all set to get her a nook so she'd have it by then, and then Amazon has to come out with the kindle 3 for preorder. After playing with the nook at the store and not being satisfied with the contrast at all and then hearing the new kindle was going to have an astounding contrast ratio I couldn't resist. I just don't think B&N is going to make it as a business so I'd rather not end up with another electronic coaster. Amazon is going to be around for a long time from the sounds of things....be patient and you'll be happy you waited. The kindle is far superior in size, battery, and contrast!


----------



## PraiseGod13

strawhatbrat said:


> My Kindle miracle no more might just turn into a Nook miracle. I have been really wanting to give it to my husband right when he gets home. When I spoke with customer service they are now telling me it should ship September 10th.
> 
> I am going to hope it ships sooner, and keep my order open until the last minute. if it doesn't come, my honey is getting a nook. (And NOT because I am mad at amazon, because they have been so awesome to me on the phone.. the lady even tried to get me bumped by asking supervisors, but they couldn't do it because it would effect the rest of the line) But I REALLY don't want to wait. I want to spend the last few days of summer reading together on the hammock, not waiting to see when it might ship.


I'm hoping you get your K3 in time for hubby's return.... but I'd give you the same advice.... stick with getting a K3.... even if you have to give a homemade "gift certificate" until it arrives. I think you'll be happy you waited for a Kindle. The nook tempted me a little because of its ability for library books.... but my library doesn't offer that service anyway.... and I just didn't care for a lot of the things about the nook compared to the Kindle. You might want to try out the nook at a store.... that might make up your mind on which you really want. Waiting is not fun.... but well worth it most of the time.


----------



## DLT

First of all, I'm new here and am hoping to learn a lot. Great board!

I ordered 8/19, received notice that my K3 was shipping 8/27, and I could expect it 8/30. Needless to say, I was really jazzed. This morning, though, the notification changed to "Not Shipped"! It seems as though a lot of people are getting the same routine. I feel like a latecomer, what with my rather recent purchase date, so I really feel for those of you who ordered some time ago.

Anyway, it'll be great when it gets here...


----------



## PraiseGod13

DLT said:


> First of all, I'm new here and am hoping to learn a lot. Great board!
> 
> I ordered 8/19, received notice that my K3 was shipping 8/27, and I could expect it 8/30. Needless to say, I was really jazzed. This morning, though, the notification changed to "Not Shipped"! It seems as though a lot of people are getting the same routine. I feel like a latecomer, what with my rather recent purchase date, so I really feel for those of you who ordered some time ago.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be great when it gets here...


Welcome, DLT!! We're happy to have you here with us and congratulations on the Kindle order! This is a great place to hang out while you're waiting for your new Kindle (and after you get it). People are really helpful.... discussions are fun and interesting.... I learn new stuff every day on KindleBoards... hear about new books.... enjoy talking to some of the authors.... on and on.


----------



## strawhatbrat

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm hoping you get your K3 in time for hubby's return.... but I'd give you the same advice.... stick with getting a K3.... even if you have to give a homemade "gift certificate" until it arrives. I think you'll be happy you waited for a Kindle. The nook tempted me a little because of its ability for library books.... but my library doesn't offer that service anyway.... and I just didn't care for a lot of the things about the nook compared to the Kindle. You might want to try out the nook at a store.... that might make up your mind on which you really want. Waiting is not fun.... but well worth it most of the time.


I have a nook, myself and love it! I honestly can't complain about it one bit. (I read on his K2 before I got my nook and loved that too.. I am bipartisan. LOL) He had a kindle 2 and that's the reason I wanted him to have the K3.  I think he'd love a nook, too. He is such a book worm, he would love anything he can read on.


----------



## mlewis78

DLT said:


> First of all, I'm new here and am hoping to learn a lot. Great board!
> 
> I ordered 8/19, received notice that my K3 was shipping 8/27, and I could expect it 8/30. Needless to say, I was really jazzed. This morning, though, the notification changed to "Not Shipped"! It seems as though a lot of people are getting the same routine. I feel like a latecomer, what with my rather recent purchase date, so I really feel for those of you who ordered some time ago.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be great when it gets here...


Did Amazon actually send you an email or was the 8/27 date estimated? I had an estimated ship date of 8/26 but now that has disappeared and they need a little more time to give me an estimated shipping and delivery dates. I ordered 8/11, so I wasn't expecting it soon, but they got my hopes up for a while. It always said "Not Yet Shipped." It never said "Shipping Soon."


----------



## PraiseGod13

strawhatbrat said:


> I have a nook, myself and love it! I honestly can't complain about it one bit. (I read on his K2 before I got my nook and loved that too.. I am bipartisan. LOL) He had a kindle 2 and that's the reason I wanted him to have the K3.  I think he'd love a nook, too. He is such a book worm, he would love anything he can read on.


Well, you know the nook well then. I have to admit that I'm spoiled by my Kindle and just wasn't impressed by the nook.... but I haven't tried the newer ones. Are they better now for page turning etc? Hopefully, the timing will all work out for you just fine!! Keep us posted!


----------



## DD

*You who have made changes to your K3 orders or are about to need to read this!*

Amazon CS called me back. The rep told me my order was delayed because they tried to charge my gift card balance today and there were insufficient funds. I tried to explain to him that my gift card balance on Wed. at 9 AM was $239.74 and the amount of my Kindle order was $192.99 and that amount was deducted from my GC balance immediately after I applied it to my order Wed. morning. He kept saying they couldn't charge it to my GC account and they would have to use another payment method. I sounded like I was going to be charged twice! He about gave me a heart attack. After going around with him a couple of times, he just wasn't getting it. I asked to speak to a supervisor. She called me back 20 minutes later and explained that because I made that change in my order, I was knocked out of the automated system and then my order is handled by a person and I lost my place in line. When the order is handled by a person, she says you don't get email shipping updates automatically. I questioned why they would still be offering me the option to change the payment method if it would cause a problem. She said they advise people when a release order line is involved not to make any changes. Well, I've never heard this. 

My order is still in the "Shipping Soon" stage (56 hrs. now) and they still can't tell me when it will be shipped or if it is already shipped. I find it amazing that they can't get this info, but who am I to judge

I expressed concern to her about having to leave on an unexpected 3-day trip on Monday morning and asked if there was any way they could still get it to me tomorrow, expressing my empathy about how busy they are. She is going to try to get ahold of the distribution center but she can't guarantee anything and I understand that. I don't have much hope of that happening. I have a wonderful neighbor but even she can't get to my door instantaneously when the package is delivered and sometime UPS leaves it in the open on the side of the house by my garage doors. I hope it's not raining on Monday and Tuesday.

Well, what a mess. I just wanted to warn those in the next waves of delivery, don't make any changes to your order! I don't know if this is the cause of the problems with the other orders. There may be multiple reasons. Who knows.


----------



## strawhatbrat

If I get him a nook, can I still stay on this forum? I like it here.


----------



## Kathy

DD, I think she is mistaken. I applied gift cards 2 times and I changed the shipping method and still got it today. I think they are using that as an excuse. 

On their own site it states this: "Changes made to your payment methods will not affect orders you have already placed. 
If you want to edit the method of payment for an order that has already been placed, click here."


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> *You who have made changes to your K3 orders or are about to need to read this!*
> 
> Amazon CS called me back. The rep told me my order was delayed because they tried to charge my gift card balance today and there were insufficient funds. I tried to explain to him that my gift card balance on Wed. at 9 AM was $239.74 and the amount of my Kindle order was $192.99 and that amount was deducted from my GC balance immediately after I applied it to my order Wed. morning. He kept saying they couldn't charge it to my GC account and they would have to use another payment method. I sounded like I was going to be charged twice! He about gave me a heart attack. After going around with him a couple of times, he just wasn't getting it. I asked to speak to a supervisor. She called me back 20 minutes later and explained that because I made that change in my order, I was knocked out of the automated system and then my order is handled by a person and I lost my place in line. When the order is handled by a person, she says you don't get email shipping updates automatically. I questioned why they would still be offering me the option to change the payment method if it would cause a problem. She said they advise people when a release order line is involved not to make any changes. Well, I've never heard this.
> 
> My order is still in the "Shipping Soon" stage (56 hrs. now) and they still can't tell me when it will be shipped or if it is already shipped. I find it amazing that they can't get this info, but who am I to judge
> 
> I expressed concern to her about having to leave on an unexpected 3-day trip on Monday morning and asked if there was any way they could still get it to me tomorrow, expressing my empathy about how busy they are. She is going to try to get ahold of the distribution center but she can't guarantee anything and I understand that. I don't have much hope of that happening. I have a wonderful neighbor but even she can't get to my door instantaneously when the package is delivered and sometime UPS leaves it in the open on the side of the house by my garage doors. I hope it's not raining on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Well, what a mess. I just wanted to warn those in the next waves of delivery, don't make any changes to your order! I don't know if this is the cause of the problems with the other orders. There may be multiple reasons. Who knows.


I don't even know what to think or say at this point DD. We know that others made changes to their order.... some just hours before shipping... and they weren't "kicked out of the automated system and sent to the back of the line". Maybe you need to start a new discussion asking for people who have made changes to their pre-orders (what & when) and yet have already received, or are soon to receive their K3s. Then provide that to the supervisor you spoke to... and anyone else at Amazon who might be able to help with this mess. Keep us posted!!


----------



## kcrady

For what it's worth...

Kindle 3G Graphite, ordered July 28th with Prime 1 Day Shipping, using the standard credit card on my account.

A week or two before release "week" I applied gift cards to my order - three separate times, for a total of $127 and change. Order updated, remaining balance $65.88.

My order went to "Shipping Soon" and my card was charged for the outstanding balance Wednesday morning at around 8am CDT. I received a shipping notice with a tracking number and my status moved to "Shipped" at around 7pm same day.

FEDEX delivered it to my door Thursday at around 10:30am.

I've wondered if the flurry of last minute changes to orders could have caused some of the problems, but I don't think everyone who has seen a delay has made changes.

I really feel for those of you still waiting - to the point that I've refrained from posting in this thread until now because I don't want to sound like I'm gloating. Somehow I got lucky this time around, which is a rarity for me. On the bright side - isn't Amazon usually pretty decent about making good on problems? I wouldn't be surprised if once all the initial orders are out the door, Amazon offers some gift card compensation for the first wave orders that were delayed...


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> DD, I think she is mistaken. I applied gift cards 2 times and I changed the shipping method and still got it today. I think they are using that as an excuse.
> 
> On their own site it states this: "Changes made to your payment methods will not affect orders you have already placed.
> If you want to edit the method of payment for an order that has already been placed, click here."





PraiseGod13 said:


> I don't even know what to think or say at this point DD. We know that others made changes to their order.... some just hours before shipping... and they weren't "kicked out of the automated system and sent to the back of the line". Maybe you need to start a new discussion asking for people who have made changes to their pre-orders (what & when) and yet have already received, or are soon to receive their K3s. Then provide that to the supervisor you spoke to... and anyone else at Amazon who might be able to help with this mess. Keep us posted!!


I know. I suspected it was an excuse. I questioned about why the order page offers us the option to apply the gift card if it is detrimental to our order. I changed my separate cover order to one-day shipping at the same time and that was delivered today while I was on the phone with CS.  They just keep repeating their lines regardless of what I say or how many times and how many ways I explain things to them. And she kept saying, "Let me see how I can explain this to you" or "Let me help you understand..." as if I had a problem understanding what she was saying. I understood perfectly. I was just questioning her statements.

Really, PraiseGod13, I don't get the impression that any evidence I could present to the CS reps I've dealt with the last couple of days would make a difference. They're still telling me that others did not receive their Kindles yesterday!

Oh, well. I'm probably not going to get my hands on my new Kindle until next Wed. because I'm going to be away. Nothing I can do about it. I'm exhausted and exasperated by this and nothing would surprise me now.


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> _(and for those that say there are more important things to worry about than getting a Kindle, you're right... But SOMETIMES worrying about the little things takes your mind off the big things that you can't change. You may not understand it, but me being here commiserating with my friends over something as trivial as a missing Kindle has helped me get through the last few days)_


Luv, as I mentioned in a pm to you a few weeks ago about other stuff, kindle boards saved my sanity earlier this year when everything around me was going to dust. And again a few weeks ago when more really bad stuff was happening. So I agree 100% with what you are saying.

Best wishes for you and your family. It is a tough time for you all but at my age I can say I know what you are going through. Hang in there.


----------



## DD

kcrady said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> Kindle 3G Graphite, ordered July 28th with Prime 1 Day Shipping, using the standard credit card on my account.
> 
> A week or two before release "week" I applied gift cards to my order - three separate times, for a total of $127 and change. Order updated, remaining balance $65.88.
> 
> My order went to "Shipping Soon" and my card was charged for the outstanding balance Wednesday morning at around 8am CDT. I received a shipping notice with a tracking number and my status moved to "Shipped" at around 7pm same day.
> 
> FEDEX delivered it to my door Thursday at around 10:30am.
> 
> I've wondered if the flurry of last minute changes to orders could have caused some of the problems, but I don't think everyone who has seen a delay has made changes.
> 
> I really feel for those of you still waiting - to the point that I've refrained from posting in this thread until now because I don't want to sound like I'm gloating. Somehow I got lucky this time around, which is a rarity for me. On the bright side - isn't Amazon usually pretty decent about making good on problems? I wouldn't be surprised if once all the initial orders are out the door, Amazon offers some gift card compensation for the first wave orders that were delayed...


Yes, CS did say it was the timing of the change. My order was probably being prepared for shipping and the change kicked it out. If I had done it several days before, it probably would have no effect.

Amazon's CS is usually exemplary. I have always sung its praises. I don't think I've ever dealt with a really bad CS rep. Some are more helpful and friendly than others, but none are terrible. Not so this time. I'm thinking maybe they hired on extra people to handle the release.


----------



## jd78

I just got off the phone with someone from the "Kindle Leadership Team". She claimed to have access to a system that showed that my order had been loaded onto a truck this morning and will be shipped out tonight. She said she does not have a tracking number yet because they are waiting for the "manifest" from FedEx (who apparently will be shipping my Kindle). She even told me that it will be shipping out Phoenix (i'm in TX). She was very specific and detailed and explained the situation well. If she was blowing smoke up my a**, then it's the best smoke that's ever been blown up there.   I'm not going to get excited or optimistic until I see a tracking # that shows it actually left the facility. Other than that, I also got a $20 credit in addition to having my shipping charges waived.


----------



## Steph H

strawhatbrat said:


> If I get him a nook, can I still stay on this forum? I like it here.


Certainly! We have other nook-only (and Sony-only and iPad-only) users on here. The more the merrier. Just don't be surprised that we're Kindle-focused.


----------



## joanie

jd78 said:


> I just got off the phone with someone from the "Kindle Leadership Team". She claimed to have access to a system that showed that my order had been loaded onto a truck this morning and will be shipped out tonight. She said she does not have a tracking number yet because they are waiting for the "manifest" from FedEx (who apparently will be shipping my Kindle). She even told me that it will be shipping out Phoenix (i'm in TX). She was very specific and detailed and explained the situation well. If she was blowing smoke up my a**, then it's the best smoke that's ever been blown up there.  I'm not going to get excited or optimistic until I see a tracking # that shows it actually left the facility. Other than that, I also got a $20 credit in addition to having my shipping charges waived.


I don't know, I was told something similar yesterday, and it didn't turn out to be true. But at least you got $20 credit; that's $10 more than I got.


----------



## Julia

DD said:


> *You who have made changes to your K3 orders or are about to need to read this!*
> 
> Amazon CS called me back. The rep told me my order was delayed because they tried to charge my gift card balance today and there were insufficient funds. I tried to explain to him that my gift card balance on Wed. at 9 AM was $239.74 and the amount of my Kindle order was $192.99 and that amount was deducted from my GC balance immediately after I applied it to my order Wed. morning. He kept saying they couldn't charge it to my GC account and they would have to use another payment method. I sounded like I was going to be charged twice! He about gave me a heart attack. After going around with him a couple of times, he just wasn't getting it. I asked to speak to a supervisor. She called me back 20 minutes later and explained that because I made that change in my order, I was knocked out of the automated system and then my order is handled by a person and I lost my place in line. When the order is handled by a person, she says you don't get email shipping updates automatically. I questioned why they would still be offering me the option to change the payment method if it would cause a problem. She said they advise people when a release order line is involved not to make any changes. Well, I've never heard this.
> 
> My order is still in the "Shipping Soon" stage (56 hrs. now) and they still can't tell me when it will be shipped or if it is already shipped. I find it amazing that they can't get this info, but who am I to judge
> 
> I expressed concern to her about having to leave on an unexpected 3-day trip on Monday morning and asked if there was any way they could still get it to me tomorrow, expressing my empathy about how busy they are. She is going to try to get ahold of the distribution center but she can't guarantee anything and I understand that. I don't have much hope of that happening. I have a wonderful neighbor but even she can't get to my door instantaneously when the package is delivered and sometime UPS leaves it in the open on the side of the house by my garage doors. I hope it's not raining on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Well, what a mess. I just wanted to warn those in the next waves of delivery, don't make any changes to your order! I don't know if this is the cause of the problems with the other orders. There may be multiple reasons. Who knows.


I ordered mine on 8/1 before the time cut-off, 2 weeks after that I got my refund for the K2 I had just bought and returned and applied the refunded GC amount to my K3 purchase. I also changed the CC to be charged that same day to my Amazon CC instead of my debit so I could get the points! I changed my shipping from 2 day to 1 day this past Tues the 24th and that is when it gave me my estimated delivery for the 27th and then an estimated ship for the 26th shortly followed. Several other people on the boards did the same and got the same estimates. A few got their kindle today as the estimates promised. I was not one and mine shipped today with delivery for the 30th. So in my case, applying the GC and changing cc info didn't do anything and technically I'm getting my Kindle as originally promised (release day ship with 2 day shipping) I can't know for sure what would have happened if I hadn't messed with the shipping...all I know is I didn't get it any earlier than I would have if I hadn't messed with it but I'm not getting it an later either.


----------



## DD

jd78 said:


> I just got off the phone with someone from the "Kindle Leadership Team". She claimed to have access to a system that showed that my order had been loaded onto a truck this morning and will be shipped out tonight. She said she does not have a tracking number yet because they are waiting for the "manifest" from FedEx (who apparently will be shipping my Kindle). She even told me that it will be shipping out Phoenix (i'm in TX). She was very specific and detailed and explained the situation well. If she was blowing smoke up my a**, then it's the best smoke that's ever been blown up there.  I'm not going to get excited or optimistic until I see a tracking # that shows it actually left the facility. Other than that, I also got a $20 credit in addition to having my shipping charges waived.


Geez, I'd even settle for some good 'smoke' right now. LOL I'm just exhausted with this. In all the calls I've made, they did say they would refund the $3.99 Prime 1-day shipping charge, but no one offered me any other compensation. Lucky you! Really, though, all I want is my Kindle now.


----------



## dimples

My god. I was just writing up another rant about CS and how I'm ready to give up on them and now I get my shipped notice... I'm at a loss for words


----------



## Julia

jd78 said:


> I just got off the phone with someone from the "Kindle Leadership Team". She claimed to have access to a system that showed that my order had been loaded onto a truck this morning and will be shipped out tonight. She said she does not have a tracking number yet because they are waiting for the "manifest" from FedEx (who apparently will be shipping my Kindle). She even told me that it will be shipping out Phoenix (i'm in TX). She was very specific and detailed and explained the situation well. If she was blowing smoke up my a**, then it's the best smoke that's ever been blown up there.  I'm not going to get excited or optimistic until I see a tracking # that shows it actually left the facility. Other than that, I also got a $20 credit in addition to having my shipping charges waived.


That is nice, I had a hard time just getting my overnight shipping refunded and it almost turned into a disaster when the guy tried to cancel my order and refund the whole amount and have me replace my order!!! Which I didn't even know until I got the follow up email asking permission to charge my card again, he was only supposed to refund the shipping charges. Of course I jumped back on the phone and it was soon enough to get it straightened out because it hadn't gone through yet.


----------



## Kathy

dimples said:


> My god. I was just writing up another rant about CS and how I'm ready to give up on them and now I get my shipped notice... I'm at a loss for words


Same thing from me last night. I had just fired off another email to their response; I was going to copy from their own words and there it sat looking at me saying Shipped. Five minutes later I got the email.


----------



## Atunah

Sigh. 24 hours at shipping soon, card charged but no date, nada. Getting really sad now.


----------



## izzy

My new game system that i ordered freaked me out i thought it was a kindle shipping notice, but alas i will just be getting my new Xbox 360 instead of my k3. Oh well hopefully the k3 will ship soon. I'm back at not yet shipped.


----------



## Nicolas

Incredible. I just finished a movie, checked Amazon page, still "Shipping soon". Checked some other page, KB, in a few minutes my mail, when a shipping confirmation flashed at me. It was uncanny, I was about to post here to celebrate 50 hours of shipping soon.

So, FINALLY my Kindle has left the seller facility and is scheduled for September 2 delivery. Which doesn't mean much as the cover was scheduled for that same day and arrived today. Yay, I'm officially off the Kindle Watch and thanks for putting up with my rants  Next post will be in the "just got my Kindle and I'm jumping with joy" thread


----------



## tnt

After 24 hours, UPS tracking went from "billing information received" to "on time" for Monday delivery.  Apparently, they put the package on a bus with a note pinned on that said, "if you find me, please take me to the UPS depot."

It's not really that big of a deal... it's just that one wouldn't have expected Amazon to botch a launch so badly.  I still think it's because they planned to announce in August with a release somewhat later, but had to move quickly to counter the nook Wi-Fi.  Unfortunately, what probably seemed workable on paper didn't turn out so well.  That seems probable because everybody's orders were "we'll email you when you have a shipping date" right until the moment orders started to ship.  The glitch was not being able to properly set expectations from the start... instead, everybody was left hanging for a month.

Jeff Bezos is probably already planning his Harry Hairshirt routine... "Yes, we'll admit we could have handled this a lot better."

I received a $5 credit after writing an extremely polite comment to Kindle CS. I surely didn't ask for anything.  (I work in customer service... I've grown to dread hearing someone say the words "how are you going to compensate me for troubles I only think I have?")


----------



## auntmarge

Just got mine.  Ordered July 29th, a.m., will be delivered with two-day Prime on Monday, Aug 30th.


----------



## DD

*Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Atunah

DD said:


> *Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yay, congrats. Maybe yours will rub off on the rest of us lol


----------



## joanie

DD said:


> *Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats! What was your total number of hours in Shipping Soon status?

I'm at hour number 49, myself. >.<


----------



## DD

joanie said:


> Congrats! What was your total number of hours in Shipping Soon status?
> 
> I'm at hour number 49, myself. >.<


58 hours!


----------



## Trilby

My Kindle showed up between 2:45m and 4pm. I had to go out for about an hour this afternoon and that's when it got delivered! It's so cute!!!! I'm using my Octovo sleeve for now, until I decide on a cover.

~Happy Dance~


----------



## CaroleC

DD, I am SO HAPPY for you!!!!         Doing the happy-happy-joy-joy dance here.  

At last yours is shipped! Soon the tracking info will be available on Amazon too (I think that took a few hours in my case). 

And Luv, I think it is safe to say that all Kindleboard members' hearts are with you on this trip. And of course we understand how some distraction with the Kindle troubles is helping to take your mind off your Mom.  I truly hope all is well, and that she is starting down the road to recovery.


----------



## DD

I was working on this when my shipping notice popped up. (Hey, I had to do something!)
I'll post it 'as is' anyway. Maybe it will bring you all a chuckle. Feel free to suggest some of your own reasons:  

*Top Eight reasons I don't have my Kindle*

8. Amazon used a company named "LaserShip" and it is out in the cosmos somewhere

7. There is an alien plot to kidnap Kindles and use them against us to destroy the earth.

6. It was too hot on the UPS truck and it melted.

5. The Fed-Ex guy decided his wife needed a Kindle.

4. When I ordered a "Kindle", Amazon thought I said "swindle" and they decided to keep it.

3. The first batch of K3's manufactured had a little glitch. They self destructed and destroyed their own box.

2. Luv called Amazon and told them not to send mine and she's just pretending she doesn't have hers. I don't know why. 

*1.* There are no Kindles. This has all been a dream and we are going to wake up soon.


----------



## joanie

Just got my shipping notice, est. delivery Monday. Wonder why they didn't use Saturday delivery.


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Yay, congrats. Maybe yours will rub off on the rest of us lol


I hope so!



auntmarge said:


> Just got mine. Ordered July 29th, a.m., will be delivered with two-day Prime on Monday, Aug 30th.


Yay!



Trilby said:


> My Kindle showed up between 2:45m and 4pm. I had to go out for about an hour this afternoon and that's when it got delivered! It's so cute!!!! I'm using my Octovo sleeve for now, until I decide on a cover.
> 
> ~Happy Dance~


Dancing too!!! Congratulations!


----------



## DD

joanie said:


> Just got my shipping notice, est. delivery Monday. Wonder why they didn't use Saturday delivery.


Yipee! I hope a whole lot of us are in this batch. I've checked my email so many times, when I actually saw it there, I didn't believe it.


----------



## CaroleC

Trilby and Joanie, that's great!!! More happy happy joy joy for us to share.


----------



## squeak

Finally 

*Shipped*
Delivery Estimate: August 31, 2010


----------



## CaroleC

squeak said:


> Finally
> 
> *Shipped*
> Delivery Estimate: August 31, 2010


YAY squeak!!!!


----------



## DD

squeak said:


> Finally
> 
> *Shipped*
> Delivery Estimate: August 31, 2010


Yippee!!!! I think they told the CS reps at Amazon that they couldn't go home on Friday night unless they cleared their desks. ha ha


----------



## dimples

I'm finally getting over the shock of finding out my Kindle has actually shipped, lol. Delivery Estimate is August 31st for me as well. Gonna be some loooooong days ahead of me, lol. I guess this is where I say goodbye to this thread and good luck to all of you still waiting to find out more about your orders. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## vandelay101

joanie said:


> Just got my shipping notice, est. delivery Monday. Wonder why they didn't use Saturday delivery.


I think they don't know if SAT is available in your area so it just defaults to the next day. If you have gotten Sat delivery before you should be glorified!


----------



## vandelay101

My Aug 2nd order is still saying shipping soon EST Aug 30th 1 day prime.  

However I bought a text book yesterday with 2 day prime and the kindle leather cover today with 1 day prime and all 3 say shipping soon??  It's almost 8pm EST...get on the ball Amazon!


----------



## Atunah

I feel totally left out now  . Being first wave I was suppose to get it ON release day which is today, now it looks like it isn't even going to ship on release day for me. Its already 7pm here so I am not having much hope. Since I have 2day ship even if it ships on Monday, I won't get it until Wednesday. That is if it ships then.  

Its really disheartening to read all those ship notices and deliveries from 2nd wave orders.


----------



## vandelay101

Atunah said:


> I feel totally left out now . Being first wave I was suppose to get it ON release day which is today, now it looks like it isn't even going to ship on release day for me. Its already 7pm here so I am not having much hope. Since I have 2day ship even if it ships on Monday, I won't get it until Wednesday. That is if it ships then.
> 
> Its really disheartening to read all those ship notices and deliveries from 2nd wave orders.


Hang tight...I just bought a ton of stuff today and yesterday that still doesn't have tracking yet..one being the kindle case which BTW stated as a guaranteed delivery item on the day stated if I used 1 day prime. The other item is a textbook I ordered yesterday with 2 day prime.....both should be going out today and both still show "shipping soon" along with my Kindle so there is hope.....their system must be backlogged to the rim


----------



## Neo

Just catching up with all the news on this thread!!!! Day has been stupid busy at work, but I really wanted to check on everyone here.

Congratulations to all who got their shipping notice today, WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, I am sooo happy for you all - but also so disappointed for Luv  

Luv, I really hope your Mom gets better soon and that you come home to your beautiful K3 waiting for you (for a change!)!!!!

DD, Squeak, Atunah and everybody: hang in there!

I just got home to my K3 and... wow! It's not only all that was promised in terms of contrast (seriously, I'm so glad I didn't go for the KDXG: I would have never read from my K2US anymore after one look at the Pearl screen!), but it's also really cute  

I know that you are supposed to graduate to the other thread once you receive your K3, but I think I'll hang here a while longer until everybody gets their K3 and so we can all move to the "other" thread together, if it's ok with you?


----------



## Atunah

Awe, thats sweet *Neo*. Of course you can hang out still here. I am of course happy for everyone that either got theirs already or at least has shipping, I don't begrudge anyone.

If you still hang out with us here then we won't feel so alone, those of us still waiting. 

Is that the No Kindler left behind motto? 

eat: to add insult to injury, as I finish my post there comes the Kindle commercial on TV 

Hmpf


----------



## joanie

vandelay101 said:


> I think they don't know if SAT is available in your area so it just defaults to the next day. If you have gotten Sat delivery before you should be glorified!


I hope so. The only thing is that they used FedEx Standard Overnight rather than Priority Overnight, so FedEx might just hold til Monday.


----------



## vandelay101

joanie said:


> I hope so. The only thing is that they used FedEx Standard Overnight rather than Priority Overnight, so FedEx might just hold til Monday.


Here's what Amazon says about 1 Day Shipping:
_Not all of the items listed on our site are available immediately, so selecting One-Day or Two-Day Shipping does not necessarily mean your order will arrive in one or two days. Saturday and Sunday delivery is available for certain locations. Also, when you select One-Day or Two-Day Shipping, we may use air or ground shipping as necessary to get your items to you within the promised time frame._

To me this sounds like they should use a delivery service that will ship Saturday if it is available. Now I'm not sure about Standard Overnight...as if that service doesn't ship Saturday even thought you have delivery available in your area Sat..that's horse sh**.

For Example I bought a kindle cover today with 1 day prime and it says EST delivery AUG 28th which is a Saturday...and it still says shipping soon. Now if my kindle which still says shipping soon for the last 24 hours with also an ETA of Aug 30 goes out today and they ship it another overnight service that doesn't ship on Saturdays I would say that's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## vandelay101

WELL I GUESS I JUST SAID THE MAGIC WORDS!

Both my kindle cover and my kindle graphite wifi just SHIPPED!

The odd thing is I ordered the kindle Aug 2nd with 2 day prime and switched a few days ago to 1 day prime.....and just a few hours ago I purchased a kindle cover 1 day prime and THEY BOTH HAVE THE SAME TRACKING ID?

Odd that they would group 2 items together like that bought weeks apart?  

Tracking says Saturday Aug 28, 2010 by 12:00 PM


Indianapolis IN
Shipment received by carrier - Aug 27, 2010 7:30:00 PM
Service type
Priority Overnight


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> *Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Happy dance for you.


----------



## Julia

DD said:


> *Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


  Happy dance for you!! Feels good to finally get it, doesn't it?


----------



## BookBeast

Ordered my K3 on July 31st my K3 shipping status has always read


> We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time.


I emailed customer service this afternoon at 4:11pm asking about shipping dates and was told (at 4:38pm):


> Hello,
> 
> Your Kindle will be shipped according to when it was ordered:
> 
> Orders placed before 8 p.m. Pacific Time on August 1st are expected to ship by the August 27th release date.
> Orders placed before 10 p.m. Pacific Time on August 5th are expected to ship on or before September 4th.
> Orders placed before 12 p.m. Pacific Time on August 12th are expected to ship on or before September 8th.
> Orders placed before 11 p.m. Pacific Time on August 19th are expected to ship on or before September 10.
> Orders placed after 11 p.m. Pacific Time on August 19th are expected to ship on or before September 17.
> 
> You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle enters the shipping process.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your Kindle.
> 
> Did I solve your problem?


I think I officially feel crazy........am going off to worship my $40 K3 case that came yesterday...(5 days earlier than the order time estimate of Aug. 31st).....OK I am totally optimistic that before midnight my K3 will enter the shipping system....am crossing fingers for all the crazies here.


----------



## vandelay101

All I know is I bought a kindle cover that says guaranteed by saturday if I purchased it today..and low and behold they grouped it with my kindle that also had 1 day prime but set for Mon Aug 30th.  So I guess they want you to buy a cover...anyone still able to do a 1 day on the cover today do it now!  Guess amazon wanted to save some bucks shipping....what's overnight priority shipping nowadays..like $30 per pound?


----------



## Julia

vandelay101 said:


> Here's what Amazon says about 1 Day Shipping:
> _Not all of the items listed on our site are available immediately, so selecting One-Day or Two-Day Shipping does not necessarily mean your order will arrive in one or two days. Saturday and Sunday delivery is available for certain locations. Also, when you select One-Day or Two-Day Shipping, we may use air or ground shipping as necessary to get your items to you within the promised time frame._
> 
> To me this sounds like they should use a delivery service that will ship Saturday if it is available. Now I'm not sure about Standard Overnight...as if that service doesn't ship Saturday even thought you have delivery available in your area Sat..that's horse sh**.
> 
> For Example I bought a kindle cover today with 1 day prime and it says EST delivery AUG 28th which is a Saturday...and it still says shipping soon. Now if my kindle which still says shipping soon for the last 24 hours with also an ETA of Aug 30 goes out today and they ship it another overnight service that doesn't ship on Saturdays I would say that's pretty ridiculous.


Mine is being shipped UPS and UPS does have Saturday delivery for my area but I read on the UPS site you have to pay extra in addition to the overnight shipping charges. According to the tracking number, Amazon chose ground shipping for my kindle and UPS doesn't not deliver ground service on the weekend. And I know I could have had my Kindle tomorrow if Amazon had chose the right shipping because it's coming from a facility that is 30 minutes from me and the last time I ordered an item in late afternoon with 2 day prime, it was shipped by evening and I got my package the next morning! So that irks me a little but at least I got my refund for the 1 day shipping and will finally get my kindle Monday!!


----------



## vandelay101

Julia said:


> Mine is being shipped UPS and UPS does have Saturday delivery for my area but I read on the UPS site you have to pay extra in addition to the overnight shipping charges. According to the tracking number, Amazon chose ground shipping for my kindle and UPS doesn't not deliver ground service on the weekend. And I know I could have had my Kindle tomorrow if Amazon had chose the right shipping because it's coming from a facility that is 30 minutes from me and the last time I ordered an item in late afternoon with 2 day prime, it was shipped by evening and I got my package the next morning! So that irks me a little but at least I got my refund for the 1 day shipping and will finally get my kindle Monday!!


Maybe call UPS with tracking and ask for a delivery exception to pick up at your local facility tomorrow due to theft in the area or something?


----------



## ReadingRevived

I feel like I need to write to Amazon to express how I feel. What's a good email to use? Don't worry, I'm going to write a crazy letter.


----------



## joanie

ReadingRevived said:


> I feel like I need to write to Amazon to express how I feel. What's a good email to use? Don't worry, I'm going to write a crazy letter.


I've written some really good e-mails to Amazon over the course of the past two days, and all I received are canned responses. Please update us if you actually receive a good acknowledgment of the drama (for lack of a better term) surrounding this launch. Good luck!


----------



## vandelay101

joanie said:


> I've written some really good e-mails to Amazon over the course of the past two days, and all I received are canned responses. Please update us if you actually receive a good acknowledgment of the drama (for lack of a better term) surrounding this launch. Good luck!


I bought a blu-ray player last year and about a week later they offered 5 free movies with the purchase of the same player and Amazon basically told me I was SOL unless I shipped the item back at my OWN expense. Plus I believe the price was cheaper and they won't even pricematch themselves anymore. I guess it's nice to be the king.


----------



## Julia

ReadingRevived said:


> I feel like I need to write to Amazon to express how I feel. What's a good email to use? Don't worry, I'm going to write a crazy letter.


Send it from the email address of your least favorite relative!


----------



## vandelay101

Julia said:


> Send it from the email address of your least favorite relative!


Next thing you know your chainsmoking mother-in-law will have a brand new kindle and some free gift cards sent to her!


----------



## ReadingRevived

joanie said:


> I've written some really good e-mails to Amazon over the course of the past two days, and all I received are canned responses. Please update us if you actually receive a good acknowledgment of the drama (for lack of a better term) surrounding this launch. Good luck!


Who did you address it to? I would like an email of someone other than the regular customer service reps. My friends wrote a great letter, and got this response: "We're sincerely sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused. "
The next paragraph was the usual: "Did this answer your question? If yes, click here. If no, click here"

I think usually when people write letters, they are hoping for information as to what is going on as well as a heartfelt apology.


----------



## ReadingRevived

Julia said:


> Send it from the email address of your least favorite relative!


I mean which of Amazon's email can I send the letter to


----------



## Julia

vandelay101 said:


> I bought a blu-ray player last year and about a week later they offered 5 free movies with the purchase of the same player and Amazon basically told me I was SOL unless I shipped the item back at my OWN expense.


Yeah, I think if a package is opened, you do have to pay for the return shipping and that goes for any item. There are a few exceptions like if it's defective or they sent the wrong item to you. I had my K2 exactly 2 days before the K3 launched and I had to pay return shipping but it was well worth it. When you initiate a return they will give you a choice of printing a shipping label for UPS/FED EX (however it was shipped) and how much it will cost (my kindle only cost $2.89) or you can take it to your local USPS and choose your own shipping method. If Amazon wanted too much for shipping, I'd have taken it down to the post office and even if it cost you $10 or $15 you'd still recoup most of the cost with 5 free movies!


----------



## jd78

Mine shipped as well, but since they used FedEx Standard Overnight it won't be here until Monday (per FedEx site). In the past they have used UPS for overnight shipments on Fridays and I know they deliver on Saturdays here. If my tracking number shows it at my local office tomorrow, I might try to call to pick it up, but I doubt they will let me.

*FedEx Site about Saturday delivery:
Saturday pickup is available in our A1, A2, AA, A3, A4, A5 and AM primary service areas for FedEx First Overnight®, FedEx Priority Overnight®, FedEx Standard Overnight®, FedEx 2Day® and FedEx Express Saver® services. *


----------



## vandelay101

ReadingRevived said:


> heartfelt apology.


Heartfelt apology?? Didn't you see Terminator 2 Judgment Day. In 2012 the Amazon Kindle Bill is passed. The system goes on-line August 4th, 2012. Human decisions are removed from all Amazon orders. Amazon begins to learn at a geometric rate. It becomes self-aware at 2:14 a.m. Eastern time, August 29th. In a panic, they try to pull the plug, Amazon fights back and launches its missiles against the targets in Russia because Amazon knows the Russian counter-attack will eliminate its enemies over here.


----------



## Julia

ReadingRevived said:


> I mean which of Amazon's email can I send the letter to


Oh! LOL I think I was projecting because I assumed it was an angry yet funny frustration type letter that you didn't want traced back to you! Not that I'd do that or anything.


----------



## ReadingRevived

vandelay101 said:


> Heartfelt apology?? Didn't you see Terminator 2 Judgment Day. In 2012 the Amazon Kindle Bill is passed. The system goes on-line August 4th, 2012. Human decisions are removed from all Amazon orders. Amazon begins to learn at a geometric rate. It becomes self-aware at 2:14 a.m. Eastern time, August 29th. In a panic, they try to pull the plug, Amazon fights back and launches its missiles against the targets in Russia because Amazon knows the Russian counter-attack will eliminate its enemies over here.


LOL that was the best paragraph that I have read! I'm soooo loading up the Terminator movie right now!


----------



## ReadingRevived

Julia said:


> Oh! LOL I think I was projecting because I assumed it was an angry yet funny frustration type letter that you didn't want traced back to you! Not that I'd do that or anything.


You did it. Or, at least you were thinking about writing the letter. It's okay


----------



## DD

Well, you could knock me over with a feather!  I just (8:35 PM EST) got a phone call from a man named Walter, an Amazon Kindle customer service specialist.  He told me he was investigating my case to find a definitive answer to why my order was at "Shipping Soon" for 58 hours.  He said it was very unusual and they are working 24/7 to find out why this happened.

He acknowledged that some Kindles were shipped on Wednesday and that because of my pre-order time and date, mine should have been one of them.  He did not think that applying my gift card balance on Wed. morning caused the problem as CS told me earlier today.  He assured me that Amazon was not going to let this lie until they got to the root of the problem.  Yes, he even admitted there was a problem and he apologized profusely.  Wow!  That's the first time I heard that in the last 3 days.

I was polite and thanked him for his considerate call but I was also honest about the quality of the CS I experienced during the last 3 days.  He says this is a very unusual problem and just does not and should not happen at Amazon.

I questioned why, since I had Prime 1-day shipping, and my order left New Castle, DE (less than 2 hrs. away from me) at 3:30 PM EST today, my delivery date is Monday.  He said he was pushing for me to get delivery tomorrow.  I am convinced he was sincere and I believe he is doing the best he can.  Worst case scenario, it will be here Monday, but I won't see it until Wednesday night because I have to be out-of-town.

Finally, some sanity in this situation!  My faith in Amazon's Customer Service is almost restored.  Walter is on the case!

My advice to you who are still dealing with your order delay is, if you call Amazon and you're not getting anywhere, ask to speak to a supervisor.  It was my conversation with a supervisor late this afternoon that got the ball rolling.  Soon after that, I got a shipping notice and a phone call from Walter.  Coincidence?  I think not!  Also very important, always remain calm and polite, but get your point across.  I've always believed that there is always a nice way to assert yourself.

So, here's hoping for delivery tomorrow.  If it doesn't happen, I'll live with it.  But because of Walter's phone call, I feel like I'm out of the "Twilight Zone" and this nightmare is ending.


----------



## Julia

That is good news DD! Sounds like my order should have went out with the early orders too but at this point I don't have it in me to call CS one more time. I'm just happy that it's finally shipped and I have a firm delivery date. Hope you get yours tomorrow though!


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> *Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Oh DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I don't care if I've used up the last of the exclamation points..... I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you have an estimated delivery date? I'm happy too.... Shemar has evidently finished his mini-vacation in Illinois and has crossed the great Mississippi River and is actually in Iowa tonight. Just having him in the right state feels better somehow.... even though he'll probably have a week-end getaway in Davenport and won't head my way until overnight Sunday night and (hopefully) out for delivery on Monday. We're almost there..... every time someone posts pictures of their new K3s.... like Ann's side-by-side with Betsy's K1 (which is what I now have) I just get amazed that I'm soon going to have one of these incredible K3s. Wahoo and Kongrats!!


----------



## vandelay101

ReadingRevived said:


> LOL that was the best paragraph that I have read! I'm soooo loading up the Terminator movie right now!


Listen, and understand! Amazon is out there! It can't be bargained with. It can't be reasoned with. It doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And it absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I don't care if I've used up the last of the exclamation points..... I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you have an estimated delivery date? I'm happy too.... Shemar has evidently finished his mini-vacation in Illinois and has crossed the great Mississippi River and is actually in Iowa tonight. Just having him in the right state feels better somehow.... even though he'll probably have a week-end getaway in Davenport and won't head my way until overnight Sunday night and (hopefully) out for delivery on Monday. We're almost there..... every time someone posts pictures of their new K3s.... like Ann's side-by-side with Betsy's K1 (which is what I now have) I just get amazed that I'm soon going to have one of these incredible K3s. Wahoo and Kongrats!!


Thanks! My delivery estimate is Monday but read the story I just posted above. Mine is coming from New Castle, Delaware and I live in Maryland, about 2 hrs away. I had Prime 1-day shipping. So, there's a chance it could be here tomorrow.

I love seeing the pictures of the new arrivals and loved the 'meet-up' in DC pictures.

This too shall pass....


----------



## Pushka

Mine left early Wednesday but wont get it til Tuesday. Sigh.  At least it is coming.


----------



## CaroleC

DD, that is absolutely amazing!!! I really hope he can manage to expedite things. Sounds like he will try, at any rate.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Thanks! My delivery estimate is Monday but read the story I just posted above. Mine is coming from New Castle, Delaware and I live in Maryland, about 2 hrs away. I had Prime 1-day shipping. So, there's a chance it could be here tomorrow.
> 
> I love seeing the pictures of the new arrivals and loved the 'meet-up' in DC pictures.
> 
> This too shall pass....


Okay... your latest info was posted while I was typing my last thread. Wonderful Walter!! Three cheers for Walter. I don't even know him, but I like him!! He sounds like he represents the Amazon that we all have known and loved in the past. I'm going to stay hopeful that you'll get your K3 tomorrow.... there is hope! I'm so glad that they're looking into your whole ordeal because the whole process broke down so many times on many different levels. Keep us posted!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Pushka said:


> Mine left early Wednesday but wont get it til Tuesday. Sigh. At least it is coming.


Yeah Pushka!! Having it on its way feels so much better!! It won't be long now and from what the people who have gotten theirs are saying, we won't be disappointed. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Atunah said:


> I feel totally left out now . Being first wave I was suppose to get it ON release day which is today, now it looks like it isn't even going to ship on release day for me. Its already 7pm here so I am not having much hope. Since I have 2day ship even if it ships on Monday, I won't get it until Wednesday. That is if it ships then.
> 
> Its really disheartening to read all those ship notices and deliveries from 2nd wave orders.


We aren't going to have you be "left out" Atunah!! We're still here and we're not leaving without you having your K3 too. Then, like Neo said, we'll all move to the other thread together! This whole shipping thing has been messed up but it sounds like Amazon is getting serious about getting it straightened out and made right. I'm encouraged by Walter's call to DD and they'll get yours straightened out too. Until they do..... we're with you all the way!


----------



## Atunah

Well, I finally got a ship notice. I can't track as it just info received on UPS. 2nd day air which means nothing will move at all until monday morning now. It has estimated delivery on Amazon order page of 31st, Tuesday. Still disappointed I have to wait this long, but at least its in the system now. 

I am worn out now and I just opened some el cheapo $2.99 Walgreens wine


----------



## Kathy

Atunah said:


> Well, I finally got a ship notice. I can't track as it just info received on UPS. 2nd day air which means nothing will move at all until monday morning now. It has estimated delivery on Amazon order page of 31st, Tuesday. Still disappointed I have to wait this long, but at least its in the system now.
> 
> I am worn out now and I just opened some el cheapo $2.99 Walgreens wine


I know how you feel. When I finally got my ship notice I was so tired. It was if I had ran a marathon.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Neo said:


> I know that you are supposed to graduate to the other thread once you receive your K3, but I think I'll hang here a while longer until everybody gets their K3 and so we can all move to the "other" thread together, if it's ok with you?


You know that we'll love to have you here with us so we can all move to the other thread together!! What a terrific person you are! I'm so glad you got your K3 and you are loving it. I'll love to hear more about it as you get acquainted with it. My Shemar crossed the Mississippi River from Illinois into Iowa tonight so he's at least in the right state now. I'm excited!! But, even after he's (hopefully) delivered on Monday afternoon.... I'm staying here for DD, Atunah and Heather. Per DD it sounds like Amazon is finally acknowledging that those of us who ordered very early.... and are getting our K3s after some of the customers from the second wave..... have been wronged. Sure hope DD gets her K3 tomorrow..... she's more than due! Enjoy that K3!!


----------



## Kathy

PraiseGod13 said:


> You know that we'll love to have you here with us so we can all move to the other thread together!! What a terrific person you are! I'm so glad you got your K3 and you are loving it. I'll love to hear more about it as you get acquainted with it. My Shemar crossed the Mississippi River from Illinois into Iowa tonight so he's at least in the right state now. I'm excited!! But, even after he's (hopefully) delivered on Monday afternoon.... I'm staying here for DD, Atunah and Heather. Per DD it sounds like Amazon is finally acknowledging that those of us who ordered very early.... and are getting our K3s after some of the customers from the second wave..... have been wronged. Sure hope DD gets her K3 tomorrow..... she's more than due! Enjoy that K3!!


I know how Neo feels. It is hard to enjoy it when others are still waiting, especially since we all started together.


----------



## Pushka

Soooo, sounds like we need a reunion on 31st August maybe?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Pushka said:


> Soooo, sounds like we need a reunion on 31st August maybe?


Wouldn't we have a great time?!! The last "hangers-on" from the first wave. My mom always said that if you have to wait for something you'll appreciate it more. Boy will we be appreciative!!


----------



## jaylynn

The UPS truck came to my house today and the driver must have wondered why I was so happy and anxious to get the dog-poop bags my husband ordered last week.  Guess I'm on for Monday...!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Flight just landed in Salt Lake and the first thing I had to do was check this thread. (I'll call my dad when I'm off the plane.. I hate when people do that) anyway I see we having shipping notices finally. Mine is shipped too!!!! Yay! It will be waiting for me when I get home. 

BTW, mine was 59 hours too and also shipping from DE. I think the problem is with DE.


----------



## ColumbiaKat

I finally got a shipping confirmation with a real-live tracking number for my K3 wifi only, ordered in the first wave on 8/1 -- 2 day shipping.....

I'm in NJ, and it's coming from AZ, so I am hoping to see my Kindle Monday or Tuesday...the UPS driver is my new stalkee!!!!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Flight just landed in Salt Lake and the first thing I had to do was check this thread. (I'll call my dad when I'm off the plane.. I hate when people do that) anyway I see we having shipping notices finally. Mine is shipped too!!!! Yay! It will be waiting for me when I get home.
> 
> BTW, mine was 59 hours too and also shipping from DE. I think the problem is with DE.


Oh, what good news, Luv! Yeah, a rash of shipping emails came out all at once tonight. Mine is coming from DE too. See my post in this thread about my call from Walter, Amazon Kindle CS Specialist.

Still praying for your Mom and your family.


----------



## DYB

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten shipping notices!  We'll be hanging around until everyone has their Kindle.

(I'm trying to conserve !'s.)


----------



## PraiseGod13

jaylynn said:


> The UPS truck came to my house today and the driver must have wondered why I was so happy and anxious to get the dog-poop bags my husband ordered last week. Guess I'm on for Monday...!


Oh jaylynn.... I'm laughing out loud.... sorry.... but this is just so funny. Sad for you.... but truly funny! We've had a tad bit of stress for the last couple of days and this is just the perfect story. Thank you! I'm a Monday delivery too (I hope) so we can look forward to Monday!!


----------



## jaylynn

I keep trying to download books to the poop bags but no go.


----------



## CaroleC

Luv, I am so happy to hear that you have your shipping notice, and that you will have your k3 when you get home!      

This is just wonderful. Glad you arrived safely, too, of course, and hoping for the very best outcome for your mother..


----------



## Kathy

jaylynn said:


> The UPS truck came to my house today and the driver must have wondered why I was so happy and anxious to get the dog-poop bags my husband ordered last week. Guess I'm on for Monday...!


That is so funny.


----------



## DD

Could Walter be at work? 

He promised to really push for me to get delivery tomorrow instead of Monday. My package is coming from DE and is already on its way to Baltimore. I got off the phone with Walter at 8:50 PM. Look what's happened since then:










It's been my experience that with this timing, I should have my Kindle tomorrow. I'm afraid to get my hopes up. But is is very possible.


----------



## DD

jaylynn said:


> The UPS truck came to my house today and the driver must have wondered why I was so happy and anxious to get the dog-poop bags my husband ordered last week. Guess I'm on for Monday...!


Oh, so-o-o funny. LOL (really)


----------



## PraiseGod13

jaylynn said:


> I keep trying to download books to the poop bags but no go.


Did you get Wi-Fi only poop bags or the deluxe 3G poop bags? That may be where your problem is.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> I know how Neo feels. It is hard to enjoy it when others are still waiting, especially since we all started together.


I'm in for the long haul too. We'll all go over there together.


----------



## DD

jaylynn said:


> I keep trying to download books to the poop bags but no go.


Be careful. They could be really crappy books. <snicker> (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## DD

jaylynn,  here's a really good book suggestion:

"Brown Spots On the Wall"  by  Hoo Flung Poo

OMG, I'm getting punchy.  I should go to bed.


----------



## jaylynn

I'll need a new collection.  On Monday.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> I'm in for the long haul too. We'll all go over there together.


WOHOO!! DD I just know that Walter has worked his magic and you're going to have yours tomorrow!! I'm so happy we're going over to the other thread! I say we finish out August here with a celebration for Pushka's delivery on Tuesday the 31st! Heather will be back on Wednesday with her K3 I think.... and Atunah's will be delivered too! WOOT!! We're going to finish out August with celebration!!


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> WOHOO!! DD I just know that Walter has worked his magic and you're going to have yours tomorrow!! I'm so happy we're going over to the other thread! I say we finish out August here with a celebration for Pushka's delivery on Tuesday the 31st! Heather will be back on Wednesday with her K3 I think.... and Atunah's will be delivered too! WOOT!! We're going to finish out August with celebration!!


Woo-hoo! I'm in. I'll bring the beverages...


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Could Walter be at work?
> 
> He promised to really push for me to get delivery tomorrow instead of Monday. My package is coming from DE and is already on its way to Baltimore. I got off the phone with Walter at 8:50 PM. Look what's happened since then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been my experience that with this timing, I should have my Kindle tomorrow. I'm afraid to get my hopes up. But is is very possible.


DD I am so happy for you. I will keep my fingers crossed that you get yours tomorrow.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Flight just landed in Salt Lake and the first thing I had to do was check this thread. (I'll call my dad when I'm off the plane.. I hate when people do that) anyway I see we having shipping notices finally. Mine is shipped too!!!! Yay! It will be waiting for me when I get home.
> 
> BTW, mine was 59 hours too and also shipping from DE. I think the problem is with DE.


Luv: I am so happy you K3 is finally on the way. Let us know how your mom is doing. I will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Muddypawz

Well, I've finally gotten the email notice stating that my K3 shipped and should be here Monday....but sure makes me wonder why I bothered with one day shipping.  You'd think they'd have shipped by Fed Ex or some other service that delivers on Sat., as opposed to UPS, that doesn't.   

Melissa


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> DD I am so happy for you. I will keep my fingers crossed that you get yours tomorrow.


Thank you, Anne. And tomorrow is a day when I can 'play' all day. My sons are going to DC all day. I cooked for them today and I'm off tomorrow! I'm trying to stay calm though. Because I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Kathy

Did someone say party? I'm there and we wait for Luv.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Thank you, Anne. And tomorrow is a day when I can 'play' all day. My sons are going to DC all day. I cooked for them today and I'm off tomorrow! I'm trying to stay calm though. Because I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't happen.


I know how you feel. I am glad I have mine this weekend. I am free from schoolwork this weekend. I can just sit and read on my K3. Mine shipped around 6;30 pm and I had mine at 3pm the next day. I will be so happy if you get yours tomorrow. I cannot remember did you order a cover?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kathy said:


> Did someone say party? I'm there and we wait for Luv.


Absolutely! Luv... and Pushka.... and Atunah... we're waiting until we can all "graduate/move" to the other thread together. We're not leaving anyone behind!
Neo & Anne.... keep us posted on how you're enjoying yours this week-end. It's so fun to hear how excellent the K3 is! DD.... that's going to apply to you soon too! Yeah!


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> I know how you feel. I am glad I have mine this weekend. I am free from schoolwork this weekend. I can just sit and read on my K3. Mine shipped around 6;30 pm and I had mine at 3pm the next day. I will be so happy if you get yours tomorrow. I cannot remember did you order a cover?


Yes, the lighted red one and it came this afternoon.

I was just reading on the UPS website that Next Day Air Saver delivers on the next business day, which is Monday. I'm not so sure it will come tomorrow. Oh, well. We'll see.


----------



## Anne

PraiseGod13 said:


> Absolutely! Luv... and Pushka.... and Atunah... we're waiting until we can all "graduate/move" to the other thread together. We're not leaving anyone behind!
> Neo & Anne.... keep us posted on how you're enjoying yours this week-end. It's so fun to hear how excellent the K3 is! DD.... that's going to apply to you soon too! Yeah!


I will let you know how I am enjoying my K3 this weekend. I love it already. It is so clear and easy to read. I need glasses to read and I have the font much smaller than I had it before.


----------



## Oregon Sal

Muddypawz said:


> Well, I've finally gotten the email notice stating that my K3 shipped and should be here Monday....but sure makes me wonder why I bothered with one day shipping. You'd think they'd have shipped by Fed Ex or some other service that delivers on Sat., as opposed to UPS, that doesn't.
> 
> Melissa


I'm in the same situation here- Ordered 7-29, along with Amazon cover. Later changed
to one day shipping (large extra $). Received the cover today, but the K3 won't arrive until Mon.
I tried begging the nice UPS driver to work tomorrow but he just smiled-


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> Did someone say party? I'm there and we wait for Luv.


Mine is scheduled for Monday delivery. At the moment, I'm due to be home on Wednesday, so that's when I'll be getting it. (Unless I stay longer, then I might need Hubs to ship it!)


----------



## KayakerNC

Ordered on August 3rd.
Around midnight yesterday, my status changed to Shipping Soon.  
Today, Friday, August 27, when I checked at 11:30 PM EST, my status was Shipped.  Sure enough, there was also an eMail confirming the shipping.
Coming by UPS (don't deliver on Saturday in my area) with delivery on Monday, the 30th.  UPS usually delivers to me between 4 and 5 PM.  
Oh well, it gives me a couple of days to get my books in order.


----------



## derek alvah

Fantastic. Seems like alot of us will be having an unboxing ceremony on Monday.


----------



## PraiseGod13

KayakerNC said:


> Ordered on August 3rd.
> Around midnight yesterday, my status changed to Shipping Soon.
> Today, Friday, August 27, when I checked at 11:30 PM EST, my status was Shipped. Sure enough, there was also an eMail confirming the shipping.
> Coming by UPS (don't deliver on Saturday in my area) with delivery on Monday, the 30th. UPS usually delivers to me between 4 and 5 PM.
> Oh well, it gives me a couple of days to get my books in order.


Awesome! Kongrats on your K3 shipping! Monday will be here before we know it and it sounds like we're in for a treat!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

derek alvah said:


> Fantastic. Seems like alot of us will be having an unboxing ceremony on Monday.


I think the guys in brown will be extra busy on Monday.... but it must be really fun to be making so many people happy. I know I'll be waiting at the bottom of our stairs (three flights down) for our UPS truck!


----------



## jd78

derek alvah said:


> Fantastic. Seems like alot of us will be having an unboxing ceremony on Monday.


Yeah. Still bummed since IMO it should be tomorrow. I guess it will have to be a belated birthday gift, but the $20 credit will help fund a couple books.


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! So everybody got their shipping notice?!!!!!!!!!!! And did I hear the word par-taaaayyyyyyyyyy?? I am soooo in too  

I was just doing all my ironing for the week - the K3 had to charge anyway, so I figured I might as well do something useful instead of staring at the little light, waiting for it to turn green, lol (also, now at least all my ironing is done and I don't need to think about it anymore - always a relief...).

I was downloading my "to be read" books earlier (a dozen or so), and I had my K2 on to check which books to download from my K3 Archives. Now I've always been happy with the contrast on my K2, but for the first time tonight I felt like the text on my K2 was washed out, compared to the K3 (when I was reading at lunch today it still looked perfect and sharp, wonder what happened   ).

Other first impressions: the screen also looks bigger. Because of the smaller bezel, and the better use of the screen (the top row with the battery indicator disappears after the first page turn, and the text goes up to the top of the screen) is actually very easy on the eyes, and really a big plus IMHO (makes it look more like a DTB page). I'm still to play with the buttons to figure out how to get them as silent as possible, but I find them very pleasant to the touch and not as difficult to operate as I thought when people first said you had to press them to the outside - I find they pretty much work no matter what way you press them, but are not over sensitive.

That's it for now, as all I've really done is load the books (figured like this it would be indexing while charging at the same time), take a look at the settings (disabled the popular highlights function and stuff like that), and charge it. I am yet to actually start reading on it - but that's what I'm going to be doing very shortly, in my bed  

Anyway, I am truly sooooo happy that shipping notices have finally gone out for almost everybody now, and especially for Luv and Atunah: it really was about time too!!!!

DD, I'll keep my fingers crossed for a tomorrow delivery anyway, and will definitely check in to see if there are any news!

Hugs everyone, and can't wait for all of us to graduate all together from this thread at the end of the month


----------



## derek alvah

PraiseGod13 said:


> I think the guys in brown will be extra busy on Monday.... but it must be really fun to be making so many people happy. I know I'll be waiting at the bottom of our stairs (three flights down) for our UPS truck!


My UPS guy arrives between 4:00 and 4:20 every time, so I'll be walking down and meeting him at the gate.



jd78 said:


> Yeah. Still bummed since IMO it should be tomorrow. I guess it will have to be a belated birthday gift, but the $20 credit will help fund a couple books.


Yeah but FINALY getting that email took some of the sting out. I'm already shopping for new books to go on my new kindle.


----------



## derek alvah

> And did I hear the word par-taaaayyyyyyyyyy?? I am soooo in too


I think it will definitely feel like a party here when everybody who has been playing the waiting game starts opening their little brown box.


----------



## Monica of NY

At last!   Status changed to "shipped" (with tracking) and received the accompanying emails.  Will receive my 7/29 ordered graphite 3G on Monday.  I'm a happy camper!


----------



## PraiseGod13

So, among those of us waiting for our K3 delivery still.... has anyone been thinking of what book they want to read first on their K3?  I actually have the first three books picked out.... I know... borderline obsessive.....


----------



## PraiseGod13

Monica of NY said:


> At last! Status changed to "shipped" (with tracking) and received the accompanying emails. Will receive my 7/29 ordered graphite 3G on Monday. I'm a happy camper!


Kongrats Monica!! Welcome to the "C'mon Monday" klub! So glad you finally got your shipping notice. Things seem to get much better from there.... there is hope finally!


----------



## Monica of NY

Julia said:


> Send it from the email address of your least favorite relative!


That is one of the funniest responses! Loved it!


----------



## Monica of NY

PraiseGod13 said:


> Kongrats Monica!! Welcome to the "C'mon Monday" klub! So glad you finally got your shipping notice. Things seem to get much better from there.... there is hope finally!


Thank you, PraiseGod13. So looking forward to Monday. All things considered, this has been one fun ride!


----------



## PinkKindle

An update on my K3's USPS delivery that is supposed to occur tomorrow -- after no updates since last night when it was leaving Reno, NV, at 7:59 p.m., I finally have an update!

Detailed Results:
 
Processed through Sort Facility, August 27, 2010, 10:44 pm, BIRMINGHAM, AL 35222 
Processed through Sort Facility, August 26, 2010, 7:59 pm, RENO, NV 89510 
Electronic Shipping Info Received, August 26, 2010 

So since it's in Birmingham tonight, I guess it really will arrive tomorrow!!!  WOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

PinkKindle said:


> An update on my K3's USPS delivery that is supposed to occur tomorrow -- after no updates since last night when it was leaving Reno, NV, at 7:59 p.m., I finally have an update!
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, August 27, 2010, 10:44 pm, BIRMINGHAM, AL 35222
> Processed through Sort Facility, August 26, 2010, 7:59 pm, RENO, NV 89510
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, August 26, 2010
> 
> So since it's in Birmingham tonight, I guess it really will arrive tomorrow!!! WOOOHOOO!!!


Awesome news PK!! You'll be reading on your new K3 before you know it! I was hoping that it was just a lack of updates on your shipping.... and it was traveling after all. Yeah!! Let us know how you like it.... and enjoy the rest of your week-end after your K3 arrives!!


----------



## PinkKindle

PraiseGod13 said:


> Awesome news PK!! You'll be reading on your new K3 before you know it! I was hoping that it was just a lack of updates on your shipping.... and it was traveling after all. Yeah!! Let us know how you like it.... and enjoy the rest of your week-end after your K3 arrives!!


Thank you so much PraiseGod13! I've really enjoyed reading all your great responses to everyone -- they have really kept me reading through the 87 pages of this thread!  I hope yours comes nice and early for you on Monday!


----------



## BruceS

Finally got my shipped e-mail.

The e-mail says it was sent at 6:31 PM, but I didn't receive it until after 10 PM.

And the tracking data, shows there might be a delay as well.

August 28, 2010  12:29:00 AM  Secaucus NJ US  Arrival Scan
August 27, 2010 10:38:00 PM Lawnside NJ US Departure Scan
August 27, 2010 09:49:00 PM Lawnside NJ US Arrival Scan
August 27, 2010 03:00:00 AM Lawnside NJ US Possible delay in delivery due to arrival at incorrect carrier facility
August 27, 2010 03:00:00 AM Lawnside NJ US Shipment received by carrier
August 27, 2010 06:51:42 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Estimated arrival shows August 30, but I can live with that now that it has finally shipped.

However, I will be asking for a refund on release day delivery fees.


----------



## tomatogirl

I finally got my Shipped email!  

I ordered August 1, 3pm, 3G Graphite.
Scheduled delivery Tuesday, August 31, via UPS.

I was starting to feel really left out. I guess I'll be behind most all of you, but at least it looks like it's on its way.

Now, what to name it?


----------



## BruceS

tomatogirl said:


> Now, what to name it?


MyLittleTomato?


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine is scheduled for Monday delivery. At the moment, I'm due to be home on Wednesday, so that's when I'll be getting it. (Unless I stay longer, then I might need Hubs to ship it!)


It's a pact, luv. We're all here until we all have our Kindles in our hands.


----------



## blackdog

From Holland, I ordered mine on August 4, finally got my "shipped" email this morning (CET), expected on the 31st, tuesday.


----------



## DD

Woke up for a bathroom break and checked my tracking.  (Am I crazy?)

Well, I'm beginning to believe it really could be here today!  Sparks, MD is always the last stop before "out for delivery".  Sparks is only about 25 minutes from Baltimore and 45 minutes from me, which means as of this moment (4:20 AM) it has to be in Sparks.

I really do think Walter put a rush on it.  I hope he calls me back so I can thank him properly.

Scan History:
8/28/2010 2:21:00 AM IN TRANSIT TO SPARKS, MD US
8/28/2010 2:20:00 AM DEPARTURE SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
8/28/2010 12:25:00 AM LOCATION SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
8/27/2010 11:33:00 PM ARRIVAL SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
8/27/2010 9:56:00 PM DEPARTURE SCAN NEWARK, DE US
8/27/2010 9:09:00 PM ORIGIN SCAN NEWARK, DE US
8/27/2010 6:51:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  US


----------



## HelloSamwise

vandelay101 said:


> Here's what Amazon says about 1 Day Shipping:
> _Not all of the items listed on our site are available immediately, so selecting One-Day or Two-Day Shipping does not necessarily mean your order will arrive in one or two days. Saturday and Sunday delivery is available for certain locations. Also, when you select One-Day or Two-Day Shipping, we may use air or ground shipping as necessary to get your items to you within the promised time frame._
> 
> To me this sounds like they should use a delivery service that will ship Saturday if it is available. Now I'm not sure about Standard Overnight...as if that service doesn't ship Saturday even thought you have delivery available in your area Sat..that's horse sh**.
> 
> For Example I bought a kindle cover today with 1 day prime and it says EST delivery AUG 28th which is a Saturday...and it still says shipping soon. Now if my kindle which still says shipping soon for the last 24 hours with also an ETA of Aug 30 goes out today and they ship it another overnight service that doesn't ship on Saturdays I would say that's pretty ridiculous.


I finally got my ship notice tonight as well. 

The funny part:

I won a $25 gift card Friday at work for a contest we did and decided to use it toward a lighted Kindle case as a treat. (Red - so excited!) I was still in time for Prime 1-day to have it delivered Satuday.

July 28: Ordered 3G Graphite Kindle with Prime 1-day.
Yesterday, 6pm: Ordered lighted Kindle case.
7pm: Received shipped notification for Kindle!! (I live in NJ. It is coming from AZ instead of the half dozen closer warehouses. But whatever, it's shipping!)
10pm: Received shipped notification for Kindle case.
Today, 2am: BOTH orders leave a UPS depot in Louisville, KY around this time.

However, I will receive my case tomorrow because it shipped "Next Day Air." I will receive the Kindle Monday because it shipped "Next Day Air Saver," which costs less than "Next Day Air" because it only delivers on business days (meaning no Saturday delivery). This is the face I'm making at Amazon right now:  .

I can only guess that they had so many people order Kindles with 1-day shipping that they went for the cheaper option wherever they could. I can't even complain because 1) I'm just so grateful that it's shipping, 2) they shipped it by the promised date, and 3) while disappointed, I feel as though they've lived up to their end of the obligation if only because I work at a bank and to me "next day" is almost always equivalent to "next business day." I just kind of wish I had an insider at UPS to paste my Kindle box to the bottom of the case's box and sneak it under the radar as one package. 

DD - I am SO happy to hear that your shipping issues are finally resolved!! I believe that you are in my same boat and that UPS Ground does not deliver on Saturday, but I would most happily be wrong about that!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Mine finally shipped last night and will arrive on Monday!  My husband's that was ordered 2 days later is still not shipped.  I am glad everyone is getting their notices.


----------



## DD

Well, no 'out for delivery' yet.  It's sitting in Sparks, MD, less than 1/2 hr. away and it will most likely be there until Mon. and I won't see it until Wed.  So close and yet so far.  Well, at least it's on it's way.    

UPDATE:  Just called a very close friend who is a retired executive with UPS.  He says UPS doesn't deliver here on Saturday unless it's a special package marked with a Saturday sticker and that service costs $40 - $50.  I doubt Amazon wants to make me happy enough to pay that!    He said my Kindle is sitting 30 minutes away on a trailer with about 1800 other packages.

Oh well, at least she's not alone.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine is scheduled for Monday delivery. At the moment, I'm due to be home on Wednesday, so that's when I'll be getting it. (Unless I stay longer, then I might need Hubs to ship it!)


Hope your Mom is improving. Hugs to you and your family. Definitely have it shipped if your not getting home. It will be a great diversion. I've played a little with mine. I don't get the cover until Monday and I don't like reading it neekid and it is so small I'm worried I'll drop it. I tried the web browser last night to see if I could use it for KB, but it isn't any better than the K1 or K2. It is just not made for the internet.


----------



## LauraB

DD, anytime I've had a Friday shipping I get Saturday delivery with one day prime. That's why I paid for the one day when I ordered my kindle. Walter may have gotten it out the door faster. But once it was out the prime probably took over. I feel some of the peoples pain on this thread. With the DX launch I was on waiting to ship for 4 1/2 days. Went in sometime Monday and shipped late Friday. I learned (the hard way) that the $3.99 is worth paying (for me) and not having to wait the weekend for Monday delivery.


----------



## joanie

LauraB said:


> DD, anytime I've had a Friday shipping I get Saturday delivery with one day prime. That's why I paid for the one day when I ordered my kindle. Walter may have gotten it out the door faster. But once it was out the prime probably took over. I feel some of the peoples pain on this thread. With the DX launch I was on waiting to ship for 4 1/2 days. Went in sometime Monday and shipped late Friday. I learned (the hard way) that the $3.99 is worth paying (for me) and not having to wait the weekend for Monday delivery.


I paid for the $3.99 Prime shipping and Amazon, dissapointingly, shipped it via FedEx Standard Overnight which does not deliver on Saturdays. I regularly receive Saturday deliveries in my area. I'm not alone; most people who paid for overnight and shipped yesterday are estimated at Monday. Just another Amazon SNAFU in this case.


----------



## DD

LauraB said:


> DD, anytime I've had a Friday shipping I get Saturday delivery with one day prime. That's why I paid for the one day when I ordered my kindle. Walter may have gotten it out the door faster. But once it was out the prime probably took over. I feel some of the peoples pain on this thread. With the DX launch I was on waiting to ship for 4 1/2 days. Went in sometime Monday and shipped late Friday. I learned (the hard way) that the $3.99 is worth paying (for me) and not having to wait the weekend for Monday delivery.


I posted an update to my post before I saw this. You would think Amazon would get it to me as fast as possible since I did get the Prime 1-day shipping. But it costs so much through UPS, I doubt it. I have received overnight packages from them before on Sat. but I don't think they were UPS.


----------



## joanie

DD said:


> I posted an update to my post before I saw this. You would think Amazon would get it to me as fast as possible since I did get the Prime 1-day shipping. But it costs so much through UPS, I doubt it. I have received overnight packages from them before on Sat. but I don't think they were UPS.


I'm pretty sure I've received Saturday delivery with both FedEx and UPS. I would have thought that considering they put you through such a ridiculous amount of time waiting for shipment, they would have gone out of their way to get it in your hands.

Usually once your package is at your local destination facility, where the delivery truck picks it up from, you aren't able to pick it up before the first delivery attempt because of their deal with the company. I wonder if you call customer service and ask to be transferred to the executive customer relations people, if they can call your UPS facility and release the package so you'd be able to pick it up today? I know it's a long shot, but it might be worth it.


----------



## LauraB

Maybe it depends on where you live. I've gotten all my Saturday deliveries UPS. Everything from kindles to shampoo. Fingers crossed you get it today.


----------



## Kathy

UPS doesn't deliver where I live on Saturday, but Fedex does. UPS will if you pay more for Saturday delivery.


----------



## jd78

With FedEx it not only depends on your location, but the service the sender chooses as well. It seems Amazon is choosing FedEx Standard Overnight which DOES NOT delivery on Saturdays at all. Saturday Pickup might be an option, that depends on the location as well and whether or not it was included.


----------



## lila

So my kindle finally shipped yesterday as well (Aug 1, afternoon order, 2 day prime, I am in NYC).

Like the previous poster, I was getting no where until I was connected with a kindle supervisor. She was able to give me info no one else had (e.g., the warehouse - mine is coming from Reno). She was also the first person from Amazon to say that my Kindle had actually been delayed. Right after that call it moved to "Shipped." Amazon is sending mine USPS and it's still targeted for Mon Aug 30. My Kindle cover arrived yesterday. I had added one day shipping to the cover earlier in the week when it had a later delivery date as I wanted to have it with the Kindle. That didn't work out so well! Amazon refunded that $3.99 charge which I appreciated.

So hopefully it comes Monday - I don't mind waiting, my issue is I am leaving on vacation Wednesday morning so just need to be sure I have it by no later than Tuesday. This is my first Kindle and I haven't purchased any hardcopy books to bring with me if this falls through!


----------



## LindaN

K3 SHIPPED....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derek alvah

> Oh well, at least she's not alone.


With all the shipping mix-ups,how do you know they didn't send you a "him" by mistake?


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> With all the shipping mix-ups,how do you know they didn't send you a "him" by mistake?


Ha ha ha! As people say when they're expecting a baby, I'd take anything, as long as it's healthy!


----------



## DD

LindaN said:


> K3 SHIPPED....!!!!!!!!!!










Jumping for joy for you!!!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Strange, I just posted something and it never showed up.

Anyway, the gender confusion will probably be solved once you're holding the K3 in your hands. These things are important, after all, since you need to figure out how to dress up your new "baby"...unless, of course, you decide to let it run around in its birthday suit.

You can guess at a gender at the first meeting, I think. That's how I decided that my car is a girl and my violin bow is a middle-aged man. Oh hold on, there are men outside my door holding a big white jacket. I'll be right back....


----------



## LauraB

AYY, Hello, are you there, you didn't let those men in white jackets in did you   . 
AYY!!! If we don't hear from you soon we will come looking and explain to them how normal you are compared to us


----------



## KayakerNC

AYY said:


> Strange, I just posted something and it never showed up.
> 
> Anyway, the gender confusion will probably be solved once you're holding the K3 in your hands. These things are important, after all, since you need to figure out how to dress up your new "baby"...unless, of course, you decide to let it run around in its birthday suit.
> 
> You can guess at a gender at the first meeting, I think. That's how I decided that my car is a girl and my violin bow is a middle-aged man. Oh hold on, there are men outside my door holding a big white jacket. I'll be right back....


----------



## vandelay101

Well guys the FedEx guy just came and delivered the kindle and the cover. I think the thing that got the entire ball rolling was the fact that I purchased the cover yesterday 1 Day Prime which stated as an Amazon Guaranteed Delivery for Saturday. It was only then they decided to package my kindle with that shipment as well because it was probably so expensive to ship. The box says Premium Fedex Saturday Delivery.

Wifey just went to sleep after working a 12 hour shift so I'm gonna get this all charged up and ready to go.

For those that are keeping Track.

Kindle Wifi ordered Aug 2nd 2 day free shipping
Few days ago upgraded to 1 Day Prime
SHIPPING ETA was AUG 27
DElivery ETA was Aug 30
Purchased Kindle Leather Cover Aug 27th Prime 1 Day guaranteed for Sat 28th
Aug 27th 8:30 ETA both Items ship Fedex Priority Overnight with Sat Delivery
Kindle Delivery 08/28/ 9:30 am

Goodluck with everyone receiving their kindles and we'll see you over at the other forum!


----------



## intinst

Kindle WiFi, ordered 7/28/10, Prime 1 day
Delivered 8/28/10, 5:30PM (While I was at work)
I've Got My K3!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Kindle WiFi, ordered 7/28/10, Prime 1 day
> Delivered 8/28/10, 5:30PM (While I was at work)
> I've Got My K3!


Interesting. 'Cause it's not 5:30 p.m. on 8/28 in Arkansas yet. 

I think you mean 8/27. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## lynninva

KayakerNC said:


> [youtube]


I love this song! It is my theme song at work often. Two years ago we converted to all new systems (different systems for orders, warehouse, and inventory) in one weekend. I went and printed the lyrics of this song and posted them in my office. Watching the video is much better.


----------



## cc84

KayakerNC said:


>


hahaha that's brilliant!


----------



## derek alvah

AYY said:


> Strange, I just posted something and it never showed up.
> 
> Anyway, the gender confusion will probably be solved once you're holding the K3 in your hands. These things are important, after all, since you need to figure out how to dress up your new "baby"...unless, of course, you decide to let it run around in its birthday suit.
> 
> You can guess at a gender at the first meeting, I think. That's how I decided that my car is a girl and my violin bow is a middle-aged man. Oh hold on, there are men outside my door holding a big white jacket. I'll be right back....


Is it a nice jacket with the sleeves that buckle in the back?


----------



## derek alvah

intinst said:


> Kindle WiFi, ordered 7/28/10, Prime 1 day
> Delivered 8/28/10, 5:30PM (While I was at work)
> I've Got My K3!


Great! Hopefully the rest of us will be doing the bunny dance on Monday. Umm..that is a bunny right?


----------



## jd78

vandelay101 said:


> Well guys the FedEx guy just came and delivered the kindle and the cover. I think the thing that got the entire ball rolling was the fact that I purchased the cover yesterday 1 Day Prime which stated as an Amazon Guaranteed Delivery for Saturday. It was only then they decided to package my kindle with that shipment as well because it was probably so expensive to ship. The box says Premium Fedex Saturday Delivery.
> 
> Wifey just went to sleep after working a 12 hour shift so I'm gonna get this all charged up and ready to go.
> 
> For those that are keeping Track.
> 
> Kindle Wifi ordered Aug 2nd 2 day free shipping
> Few days ago upgraded to 1 Day Prime
> SHIPPING ETA was AUG 27
> DElivery ETA was Aug 30
> Purchased Kindle Leather Cover Aug 27th Prime 1 Day guaranteed for Sat 28th
> Aug 27th 8:30 ETA both Items ship Fedex Priority Overnight with Sat Delivery
> Kindle Delivery 08/28/ 9:30 am
> 
> Goodluck with everyone receiving their kindles and we'll see you over at the other forum!


That played out nicely for you!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

LauraB said:


> AYY, Hello, are you there, you didn't let those men in white jackets in did you  .
> AYY!!! If we don't hear from you soon we will come looking and explain to them how normal you are compared to us


Nope, I'm still here. They took one look at my sweet little cat and left.










I can't imagine why


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting. 'Cause it's not 5:30 p.m. on 8/28 in Arkansas yet.
> 
> I think you mean 8/27. . . . . . . . . .


Well, I did go to bed at 3AM, give me a little break. I'll try to get dates right later. 
I got my K3


----------



## Anne

intinst said:


> Well, I did go to bed at 3AM, give me a little break. I'll try to get dates right later.
> I got my K3


When I got my K3 I went to bed at 2am and I had to go to work in the morning.


----------



## PraiseGod13

KONGRATS vandelay101 and intinst!! SOOOO happy for you! For many of the rest of us.... enjoy the following


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Thanks for the video. I hadn't heard that song in years!


----------



## DD

@ vandelay and intinst....








Congratulations!


----------



## slwiser

My K3 also shipped yesterday from AZ.  It has to come all across the country to VA for me to get it. ETA is Tuesday, maybe Monday it will be here using 2day Fedex. I have received my Amazon lighted cover in black already.


----------



## Basketmaker Amy

My son received his K3 yesterday.  I bought him a K2 at the end of June and it was still within the 30 return period, so I turned it back in and got refunded for his K2 and the case.  I LOVE my K2, but I must confess...I am coveting his K3!!!  

I ordered his on July 29 and had free shipping...it arrived 8/27...way cool!!!

He's working now...I think I'll sneak into his room....shhhhhh!!!


----------



## DD

Well, I've resigned myself to the fact that my Kindle is not coming today. I was worried about it coming on Monday because we are going on a trip and I wouldn't be back to get it until Wed. afternoon. I mean, who would have figured that ordering for 'release day delivery' and paying for Prime 1-day shipping, my Kindle would be coming on Monday?!

Well, my wonderful, wonderful husband has figured that we could leave super early (like 5 AM) for our destination on Tues. and be there in time for the event to which we are going!!!!! So, I will be here waiting for the new arrival on Monday! I'm so happy!


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Well, I've resigned myself to the fact that my Kindle is not coming today. I was worried about it coming on Monday because we are going on a trip and I wouldn't be back to get it until Wed. afternoon. I mean, who would have figured that ordering for 'release day delivery' and paying for Prime 1-day shipping, my Kindle would be coming on Monday?!
> 
> Well, my wonderful, wonderful husband has figured that we could leave super early (like 5 AM) for our destination on Tues. and be there in time for the event to which we are going!!!!! So, I will be here waiting for the new arrival on Monday! I'm so happy!


I cannot wait until you have your K3 in your hands.


----------



## BruceS

AYY said:


> Anyway, the gender confusion will probably be solved once you're holding the K3 in your hands. These things are important, after all, since you need to figure out how to dress up your new "baby"...unless, of course, you decide to let it run around in its birthday suit.


Besides, if you have gender problems, the solution is simple.

Just get it at least one skin in blue and another in pink. 

It always could be bi-sexual anyway.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

BruceS said:


> Besides, if you have gender problems, the solution is simple.
> 
> Just get it at least one skin in blue and another in pink.
> 
> It always could be bi-sexual anyway.


And THAT is a case for androgynous names, like Sam or Jordan or Chris.

I just got mine ten minutes ago! Woo! Pictures are being posted to the blog as we speak =)


----------



## Steph H

DD said:


> Well, my wonderful, wonderful husband has figured that we could leave super early (like 5 AM) for our destination on Tues. and be there in time for the event to which we are going!!!!! So, I will be here waiting for the new arrival on Monday! I'm so happy!


Now *that's* true love....


----------



## DD

Steph H said:


> Now *that's* true love....


Believe it! He knows me too well and knows I'll be happier with my Kindle along.

@ AYY: Yay!


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> Believe it! He knows me too well and knows I'll be happier with my Kindle along.
> 
> @ AYY: Yay!


so glad you get to wait. You will love it.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Kathy said:


> so glad you get to wait. You will love it.


I think that Kathy's emoticon just about sums it up!


----------



## Atunah

They aren't kidding when they say I won't get it until Tuesday  

It started in Kansas it looks like, thats what Boxoh showed, then from there it went to AZ, Phoenix, left Phoenix on route to Dallas 3:55 AM. It has yet to arrive in Dallas. What plane did they send it on, or did they put it on a Hot Air Balloon?  

I am in TX by the way so why they send it all the way from KS to AZ first who knows. In all the years getting UPS packages, I have never gotten one sooner than the estimate. If they have to fly around in a circle to waste time they will, just to stick to the date.  

Fedex on the other hand brings it whenever it gets there, no matter what the estimate said.

Of course my UPS guy never comes before 5 pm, usually 6, so it will be a long weekend and Tuesday. 

Back to fixing metadata in Calibre for 1300 books so I'll be ready


----------



## Kathy

Atunah said:


> They aren't kidding when they say I won't get it until Tuesday
> 
> I am in TX by the way so why they send it all the way from KS to AZ first who knows. In all the years getting UPS packages, I have never gotten one sooner than the estimate. If they have to fly around in a circle to waste time they will, just to stick to the date.


It is definitely touring the US. Bummer. If they had just sent it straight to you by snail mail you would probably gotten it as fast.

You're right about UPS. My cover is setting in Jacksonville, FL and has been there since yesterday evening. I live in the Fort Lauderdale area and it is suppose to get here on Monday. Looks like it is going to sit there until the last minute. I'm lucky, my UPS guy comes around 2:00 pm.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> It is definitely touring the US. Bummer. If they had just sent it straight to you by snail mail you would probably gotten it as fast.
> 
> You're right about UPS. My cover is setting in Jacksonville, FL and has been there since yesterday evening. I live in the Fort Lauderdale area and it is suppose to get here on Monday. Looks like it is going to sit there until the last minute. I'm lucky, my UPS guy comes around 2:00 pm.


Kathy, the UPS offices are closed on the weekend. It could be moving but you won't get any updates to the tracking until they open on Monday morning. So, it might actually be in a warehouse nearer to you.


----------



## PinkKindle

IT'S HERE!

USPS delivered it today, as promised. I'm not sure exactly what time it got here, because I first checked my mailbox at 1:30 (mail never comes before 2:00 - 3:00), and it was already there and the box was feeling a lot warmer than I'd have liked . . . however, it's working perfectly and doesn't seem any worse for wear. 

It's beautiful, and so little!! Oh this is so exciting. It fits great in the lighted case, which also works perfectly (I have yet to check it in full dark, but I did verify that the light turns on and off just fine). The screen resolution is fantastic! Also, when I went to check about setting up WiFi, it already had my Verizon MiFi network detected, and all I had to do was put in my password -- so no problem there! Since it's a 3G network I'm not sure it will be any better than just using the 3G, but it seemed to me that the one book I've downloaded so far came pretty fast (and AT&T does not work well at my house!). I probably could have just gotten the WiFi only, but oh well. It didn't look like it was registered to me at first, but after sitting for a couple minutes it did show my name and my personalized welcome letter and transferring content letter had arrived (that was before I set up the WiFi, so probably just AT&T 3G being slow).

And I LOVE the new screen. The book I'm reading right now was one where it doesn't show the font hack (Topaz?), and it looks soooo much better on the K3. I also love how the top bar goes away while reading -- it just makes the screen seem so much bigger!!

I'm so happy it's finally here!! The wait was really worth it!

_(same post posted in the Shipping Soon thread and the Got Your K3 thread)_


----------



## DD

PinkKindle said:


> IT'S HERE!
> 
> USPS delivered it today, as promised. I'm not sure exactly what time it got here, because I first checked my mailbox at 1:30 (mail never comes before 2:00 - 3:00), and it was already there and the box was feeling a lot warmer than I'd have liked . . . however, it's working perfectly and doesn't seem any worse for wear.
> 
> It's beautiful, and so little!! Oh this is so exciting. It fits great in the lighted case, which also works perfectly (I have yet to check it in full dark, but I did verify that the light turns on and off just fine). The screen resolution is fantastic! Also, when I went to check about setting up WiFi, it already had my Verizon MiFi network detected, and all I had to do was put in my password -- so no problem there! Since it's a 3G network I'm not sure it will be any better than just using the 3G, but it seemed to me that the one book I've downloaded so far came pretty fast (and AT&T does not work well at my house!). I probably could have just gotten the WiFi only, but oh well. It didn't look like it was registered to me at first, but after sitting for a couple minutes it did show my name and my personalized welcome letter and transferring content letter had arrived (that was before I set up the WiFi, so probably just AT&T 3G being slow).
> 
> And I LOVE the new screen. The book I'm reading right now was one where it doesn't show the font hack (Topaz?), and it looks soooo much better on the K3. I also love how the top bar goes away while reading -- it just makes the screen seem so much bigger!!
> 
> I'm so happy it's finally here!! The wait was really worth it!
> 
> _(same post posted in the Shipping Soon thread and the Got Your K3 thread)_


----------



## tnt

DD said:


> UPDATE: Just called a very close friend who is a retired executive with UPS. He says UPS doesn't deliver here on Saturday unless it's a special package marked with a Saturday sticker and that service costs $40 - $50. I doubt Amazon wants to make me happy enough to pay that!


Going a little off-topic here, I never knew Saturday UPS cost that much. I mention it because around ten years ago, I used to beta test for a computer company. Every Friday afternoon, the developers would burn the week's work to CDs and ship them to us. Every Saturday morning UPS would deliver that disk to my house. That would give us the weekend to play with the software and file reports so the developers would have them Monday morning. This went on for over two years.

No wonder the UPS guy said, "I don't know what you get every Saturday, but it must be really, really important."


----------



## Oregon Sal

I was feeling sorry for myself because after paying for prime shipping and
ordering July 29th, I'm still not getting my K3 until Monday- but all of you in
the same boat with me has helped a lot. (Though I'm still a little sulky-)
Anyway, to my surprise, Amazon credited the extra shipping charge without
me even asking! That takes some pain away, too-


----------



## Pushka

Oregon Sal said:


> I was feeling sorry for myself because after paying for prime shipping and
> ordering July 29th, I'm still not getting my K3 until Monday- but all of you in
> the same boat with me has helped a lot.


I ordered on 28th and paid $32 in postage but living in Australia means I am still waiting. Maybe Monday but most likely Tuesday. So definitely not alone Sal. We are having a party here on 31st for all us first wavers who should finally get their kindle. Care to join? I will be the first arrival due to time zones so I won't be partying until your midnight.


----------



## Kathy

PinkKindle said:


> IT'S HERE!
> 
> USPS delivered it today, as promised. I'm not sure exactly what time it got here, because I first checked my mailbox at 1:30 (mail never comes before 2:00 - 3:00), and it was already there and the box was feeling a lot warmer than I'd have liked . . . however, it's working perfectly and doesn't seem any worse for wear.
> I'm so happy it's finally here!! The wait was really worth it!
> 
> _(same post posted in the Shipping Soon thread and the Got Your K3 thread)_


Good! The count down is getting better.


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan

Pushka said:


> I ordered on 28th and paid $32 in postage but living in Australia means I am still waiting. Maybe Monday but most likely Tuesday. So definitely not alone Sal. We are having a party here on 31st for all us first wavers who should finally get their kindle. Care to join? I will be the first arrival due to time zones so I won't be partying until your midnight.


You will have yours sooner than I will receive mine, and i paid for overnight shipping!


----------



## Pushka

L.I. Bruce Fan said:


> You will have yours sooner than I will receive mine, and i paid for overnight shipping!


When did you order Bruce? If in the first wave then you should get your money back. If in the second wave then the delay is not a delay I guess. 

Ok, I see you ordered on 30th and amazon messed up. But you will get it Monday. Mine is still in a plane over the pacific, has to clear customs, then another plane and on to me. I am Tuesday unless I am exceptionally lucky tonight and get customs clearance sometime today. Sunday.

Amazon will give you some kind of refund, as they said if I don't receive mine by the 4th, I would be entitled to it. Not much consolation from not having the kindle on time but at least it means they acknowledge their mistake. Surely you have been offered something by now?


----------



## DD

Pushka said:


> When did you order Bruce? If in the first wave then you should get your money back. If in the second wave then the delay is not a delay I guess.
> 
> Ok, I see you ordered on 30th and amazon messed up. But you will get it Monday. Mine is still in a plane over the pacific, has to clear customs, then another plane and on to me. I am Tuesday unless I am exceptionally lucky tonight and get customs clearance sometime today. Sunday.
> 
> Amazon will give you some kind of refund, as they said if I don't receive mine by the 4th, I would be entitled to it. Not much consolation from not having the kindle on time but at least it means they acknowledge their mistake. Surely you have been offered something by now?


Crossing my fingers for customs to be quick for you, Pushka.


----------



## Pushka

DD said:


> Crossing my fingers for customs to be quick for you, Pushka.


Loving your smileys DD. Do you post them through online photo hosting ? Seriously cool. 
Update. Half an hour ago it landed into Australian customs. Gotta luv these tracking updates, once they get started. So maybe tomorrow, just depends on customs, dhl getting it to their depot in Victoria. Then on another plane over to dhl depot here, then on a truck. Last delivery it stayed at my home state depot for 2 days after getting from the US in four days. Not happy. If I can see it arrives at the depot early tomorrow they will be getting a phone call as I reckon it was sitting on a truck for those 2 days.


----------



## derek alvah

A quick question that I'm sure has been asked a hundred times. My k3 will be here Monday,can I go to the manage my kindle page now and move the books from my k2 to the k3 or should I wait until the k3 is in my hands?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note you don't actually move the books from K2 to K3.  You download them to your K3 from your Amazon archive.  You can start clicking on any books in your Archive now, designating them to be sent to your K3 when you sync it.  Depending on how many books you want to download, you may want to do them in batches; download the most important ones first, let them be indexed, then download some more.

Betsy


----------



## tomatogirl

BruceS said:


> MyLittleTomato?


Clever! maybe I can find a tomato skin somewhere as well. My cover is a delicious ripe red...


----------



## derek alvah

Thanks.I only have about 35 books right now that I want to copy over.


----------



## DD

tnt said:


> Going a little off-topic here, I never knew Saturday UPS cost that much. I mention it because around ten years ago, I used to beta test for a computer company. Every Friday afternoon, the developers would burn the week's work to CDs and ship them to us. Every Saturday morning UPS would deliver that disk to my house. That would give us the weekend to play with the software and file reports so the developers would have them Monday morning. This went on for over two years.
> 
> No wonder the UPS guy said, "I don't know what you get every Saturday, but it must be really, really important."


Wow. The cost of business, right? Well, maybe it didn't cost quite as much 10 yrs. ago.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

DD said:


> Wow. The cost of business, right? Well, maybe it didn't cost quite as much 10 yrs. ago.


Probably not. Wasn't that about the time when stamps were 29 cents?


----------



## DD

AYY said:


> Probably not. Wasn't that about the time when stamps were 29 cents?


Ha! The "olden days".


----------



## derek alvah

MONDAY'S HERE,YES!!! My kindle will arrive today and...wait a minute...drat.Never mind.


----------



## Kathy

derek alvah said:


> MONDAY'S HERE,YES!!! My kindle will arrive today and...wait a minute...drat.Never mind.


Wishful thinking.


----------



## Pushka

Monday is almost here for me!   Gotta sleep first though.


----------



## PraiseGod13

derek alvah said:


> MONDAY'S HERE,YES!!! My kindle will arrive today and...wait a minute...drat.Never mind.


Too funny derek!!


----------



## Atunah

Hmpf, my Kindle has arrived in Dallas last night around 11pm. I am in San Antonio and it will just sit in Dallas until it gets to me on Tuesday. They could have flown it here 5 times by now. 

From Dallas to San Antonio in 3 days. Why didn't they just throw it on the turnip truck pulled by horses   

eta: Ok, now my cat is either telepathic or is sending some serious waves onto the interwebs. I got the Friskies feed the senses ad banner on the bottom posting this and I look up and there is my cat, sitting and doing the feed me now stare. Now I am creeped out.


----------



## Muddypawz

My Monday has not (nor my K3) arrived yet either.  Darn it!  

Melissa


----------



## PraiseGod13

I'm getting close to the time my UPS man usually comes so I'll be able to start my "less than 24 hours countdown" soon!


----------



## Dazlyn

Wow, this is crazy!  People are actually anxious for Monday to arrive!  I'm in the same boat....waiting for Monday


----------



## Julia

Waiting for Monday too!!  Starting to get excited because we are so close!


----------



## joanie

Me too! And what's worse is I'm going to obsessively track my package all day, only for it to attempt to be delivered to my house (5 minutes away from my office on foot) while I'm at work, which means then I'll have to wait til 6 to go pick it up at the depot.  Thought I would have Saturday delivery, otherwise would have just sent it to work in the first place. Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## Julia

I'm not even hoping I'll get it until late afternoon tomorrow. Only 1 time in many years did I ever get a UPS/FedEX delivery in the morning. They always, always come between 4-7 pm.


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> MONDAY'S HERE,YES!!! My kindle will arrive today and...wait a minute...drat.Never mind.


Darn, derek. I started to grab my Blackberry to check the calendar!


----------



## kindle3

So only Kindles up to ordered on the 4th Aug are being shipped out at the moment?


----------



## southerntype

Atunah said:


> Hmpf, my Kindle has arrived in Dallas last night around 11pm. I am in San Antonio and it will just sit in Dallas until it gets to me on Tuesday. They could have flown it here 5 times by now.
> 
> From Dallas to San Antonio in 3 days. Why didn't they just throw it on the turnip truck pulled by horses
> 
> eta: Ok, now my cat is either telepathic or is sending some serious waves onto the interwebs. I got the Friskies feed the senses ad banner on the bottom posting this and I look up and there is my cat, sitting and doing the feed me now stare. Now I am creeped out.


I know how you feel. My Kindle is sitting in the UPS facility about five minutes from my house and has been since Friday morning. Won't get it until tomorrow. Love that one day shipping! (sarcasm)


----------



## BruceS

tomatogirl said:


> Clever! maybe I can find a tomato skin somewhere as well. My cover is a delicious ripe red...


This one isn't a tomato, but it certainly is read.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50321

By the way everyone, decalgirl now has skins available for the K3.


----------



## Oregon Sal

southerntype said:


> I know how you feel. My Kindle is sitting in the UPS facility about five minutes from my house and has been since Friday morning. Won't get it until tomorrow. Love that one day shipping! (sarcasm)


Same situation here- I even called UPS to see if I could come and pick it up myself. (No)
So close yet so far!


----------



## BookBeast

Early on the 28th my kindle status changed to:


> Shipping Soon
> We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date.


Deadline missed! ah ha ha ha but who's keeping track 

Hopefully on Monday they might have an estimate!


----------



## PraiseGod13

BookBeast said:


> Early on the 28th my kindle status changed to:
> Deadline missed! ah ha ha ha but who's keeping track
> 
> Hopefully on Monday they might have an estimate!


Just to let you know... my shipping status turned to "Shipping Soon" 36 hours before it actually left Amazon and headed to the shipper - which then took another 8 hours before it actually was shipped out to me. I think DD hit something like a record 56 hours that she was in "Shipping Soon" land. Obviously, "Shipping Soon" does not mean it has left Amazon yet or shipped out. I don't know when you ordered... but we ordered just after pre-order started on the 28th/29th of July. We're hoping that ours will arrive tomorrow, Monday the 30th. So much for one or two day shipping and promised "delivery on K3 release date." We're just happy to be getting ours soon!


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Just to let you know... my shipping status turned to "Shipping Soon" 36 hours before it actually left Amazon and headed to the shipper - which then took another 8 hours before it actually was shipped out to me. I think DD hit something like a record 56 hours that she was in "Shipping Soon" land. Obviously, "Shipping Soon" does not mean it has left Amazon yet or shipped out. I don't know when you ordered... but we ordered just after pre-order started on the 28th/29th of July. We're hoping that ours will arrive tomorrow, Monday the 30th. So much for one or two day shipping and promised "delivery on K3 release date." We're just happy to be getting ours soon!


Won't be long now, PG! I actually hit 58 hrs. on "Shipping Soon" and then I got my shipped notice late on Friday. I was told by Walter, the Kindle CS specialist who called me to apologize, that I should have received mine on Thursday. Given this, you would think that Amazon would have tried to rush these early messed up orders by sending them with an overnight service that delivers on Saturday. But, no, they send it UPS ground and we have to wait over the weekend.

But now it's close and I'm getting very excited. I even changed my travel plans so that I could be here tomorrow. Crazy, right?


----------



## Pushka

It is MONDAY here, 7.30 am and is about 20 minutes drive from me.  Will call dhl in an hour to make sure the driver puts it in his truck, otherwise I will go down and get it. I reckon another six hours to go
Happy Dance.


----------



## AllisonJay

I'm getting my kindle tomorrow!      

The UPS guy usually gets to my place at about 2 PM or so but unfortunately, I have work AND class til about 7:30 PM so I won't get my hot little hands on them until then. Oh well, at least i'll have it by then.

I can't wait for most of us to transition to the "My Kindle is Here!!!" thread soon!


----------



## Neo

OK gang. So I'm back here, right with you - sort of at least...

My brand new K3 is going back  . I just noticed that the plastic on the left side of the screen is not flush with the screen and is actually un-gluing itself from the screen (and so the plastic on that side is all bumpy). It also makes the buttons on the left side not be aligned properly, and they make more noise on this side than those on the right. 

I just called Kindle CS, and as usual, they have been fantastic (guess they are finally back to their usual great level of responsiveness after this week's shipping fiasco), and are overnighting me a replacement K3 - so I should be getting it on Tuesday (fingers crossed)...


----------



## Kathy

Neo, sorry to hear about your K. I'm sticking here until everyone has theirs. I'll be off tomorrow and will be waiting for my cover. It's my birthday and my hubby is out of town which means I can read all day and play with Baby K. I'll be Kindle watching with everyone.


----------



## BookBeast

DD said:


> But now it's close and I'm getting very excited. I even changed my travel plans so that I could be here tomorrow. Crazy, right?


Completely normal!


----------



## DD

Neo said:


> OK gang. So I'm back here, right with you - sort of at least...
> 
> My brand new K3 is going back . I just noticed that the plastic on the left side of the screen is not flush with the screen and is actually un-gluing itself from the screen (and so the plastic on that side is all bumpy). It also makes the buttons on the left side not be aligned properly, and they make more noise on this side than those on the right.
> 
> I just called Kindle CS, and as usual, they have been fantastic (guess they are finally back to their usual great level of responsiveness after this week's shipping fiasco), and are overnighting me a replacement K3 - so I should be getting it on Tuesday (fingers crossed)...


So sorry you're having trouble with your new K3, Neo, and that your wait will be a little longer. Hopefully, the new one will be perfect.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Neo said:


> My brand new K3 is going back .










Oh Neo!

I'm so sorry to hear that your K3 has to go back... but I'm so happy that Kindle CS is on the ball and seeing to it that you get a replacement asap! Hang in there and Amazon will make it right for you.... just a bit of an inconvenience for you! Sending you a hug!


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much for all the support guys, really appreciate it!!!!!! I'm kind of sad to send my K3 back, even though I know it's the right thing to do (it just can't be good to have the plastic separating from the screen in the long run!!!). But seriously, I did debate for a moment with myself if I could live with it - then I got my wits back  

On the bright side: I didn't have a skin on it yet, and don't have any hacks to uninstall


----------



## tnt

Even though I was hoping for Friday, in one way, Monday delivery works out better for me... I'm off on Monday and can be home at 11:38am to take delivery.  And yes, it really is that precise.  It's because a) I'm not far from the depot and b) the block I live on is one of the first stops on the driver's route.  We've a running joke about how the deliveries only ever vary by a couple of minutes.  "11:40.... I wish there was a way UPS could let me know my package is going to arrive late so I don't have to wait around the house all day."  (I don't overuse it... I can see how the joke would get pretty annoying if used too often.)

At least the package won't sit unattended until I get home from work.


----------



## PraiseGod13

For all of our first wave orderers who are hoping for delivery today, Monday the 30th........


----------



## Pushka

PraiseGod13 said:


> For all of our first wave orderers who are hoping for delivery today, Monday the 30th........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Happy Monday indeed! I had to intercept it at the third party courier, otherwise it would have been tomorrow, but I have it in my hot little hands. My it is cute!​


----------



## CAR

Pushka said:


> Happy Monday indeed! I had to intercept it at the third party courier, otherwise it would have been tomorrow, but I have it in my hot little hands. My it is cute!


That's being proactive Pushka ! Grats on your new Kindle  And *best wishes* to everyone expecting a Kindle 3 soon, hope you all get them as expected


----------



## Pushka

CAR said:


> That's being proactive Pushka !


Proactive is nice of you, but impatient probably more accurate!


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> For all of our first wave orderers who are hoping for delivery today, Monday the 30th........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Thank you, PG! Love that gif image!​


----------



## Kathy

The countdown begins. Good luck everyone.


----------



## AllisonJay

My kindle (ordered July 29th) is now officially in Richmond, Va and is out for delivery!!!! Now if I could only skip half of work and my class and go straight home....

Oh wait, I feel a stomachache coming on....


----------



## BruceS

Out for delivery 7:55 AM.  

I was a little worried an hour ago when I checked it since my other deliveries from UPS have normally been on the truck between 6 and 6:30.

Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.


----------



## Monica of NY

Pushka said:


> Happy Monday indeed! I had to intercept it at the third party courier, otherwise it would have been tomorrow, but I have it in my hot little hands. My it is cute!


Mine is "out for delivery"!


----------



## Kathy

My cover is on the truck for delivery. I'm almost as excited to get the cover as the K3. I want my Baby K protected. I think I'm excited about everyone getting their Ks today as I was mine. Hang in there guys, it is so worth it.


----------



## DD

*Out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
o-o-ps, used up all the exclamation points.


----------



## KayakerNC

*HAVELOCK, NC, US 08/30/2010 7:45 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY*

But, whenever I get something via UPS it is delivered between 4 and 5 PM. Patience, patience, I can do this.
I also noticed this morning, that my Kindle has the _*Thank You Letter*_ and the _*Transferring Your Kindle Content*_ added to the pending list for my K3G.


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> *Out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> o-o-ps, used up all the exclamation points.


I think you deserve using as many exclamation points as you want.


----------



## DD

AllisonJay said:


> My kindle (ordered July 29th) is now officially in Richmond, Va and is out for delivery!!!! Now if I could only skip half of work and my class and go straight home....
> 
> Oh wait, I feel a stomachache coming on....





BruceS said:


> Out for delivery 7:55 AM.
> 
> I was a little worried an hour ago when I checked it since my other deliveries from UPS have normally been on the truck between 6 and 6:30.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.





Monica of NY said:


> Mine is "out for delivery"!





Kathy said:


> My cover is on the truck for delivery. I'm almost as excited to get the cover as the K3. I want my Baby K protected. I think I'm excited about everyone getting their Ks today as I was mine. Hang in there guys, it is so worth it.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> I think you deserve using as many exclamation points as you want.


Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Tip10

DD said:


> Thanks, Kathy!


HEAR HEAR DD  -- You can have my entire allotment of exclamation points...... (I'll just use .'s until they become scarce...)

But you might wanna save a few for when it arrives.........

You'll need lots then......

Now get out there and stalk that UPS truck....


----------



## derek alvah

PraiseGod13 said:


> For all of our first wave orderers who are hoping for delivery today, Monday the 30th........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




How often you see those words? I woke up today to see these words also...



> ENTERPRISE, AL, US 08/30/2010 7:12 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY


YES!!! Seems like a lot of us will finally be holding a new kindle today.​


----------



## DD

Do I see a wave cheer starting?
























Yep, that's us!


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> How often you see those words? I woke up today to see these words also...
> 
> YES!!! Seems like a lot of us will finally be holding a new kindle today.


Yay!


----------



## derek alvah

How long before everyone gets their kindle today? My UPS guy arrives between 4:00 and 4:20 pm like clockwork, so that's about eight hours away for me. Too bad we can't keep some kind of list as to who is getting theirs today and when they get it.


----------



## mvdarend

I see that my wife signed for mine this morning (Netherlands)


----------



## derek alvah

mvdarend said:


> I see that my wife signed for mine this morning (Netherlands)


That's great. Enjoy.


----------



## Ariadne

yeahhhhhh!!!!!!!!
I got my Kindle and itbis just wonderful!!! I am soo happy. Hope for everyone else the wait will be over very soon and you will be as happy as I am!
DD, I hope UPS shows up soon and you can forget all about the long wait and enjoy your new toy!!

Neo, it is really sad that you have to send yours back, but I am sure it is the right thing to do and I hope you get a perfect replacement very soon!

Happy Kindle- Monday to all of you wonderful Kindle- Boarders.

luvmy4brats, I don't know you, but I read about the hardships of your life at the moment. I hope and pray that your mom's health improves drastically very soon and that you can live through those hard times without being hurt and stressed too much yourself.
And I hope you get your Kindle, yoo, because a Kindle can't make life perfect again, but it can help you relax and think of other things for some time and that can sometimes make all the difference!


----------



## Kathy

Ariadne said:


> yeahhhhhh!!!!!!!!
> I got my Kindle and itbis just wonderful!!! I am soo happy. Hope for everyone else the wait will be over very soon and you will be as happy as I am!


Congrats!


----------



## blackdog

mvdarend said:


> I see that my wife signed for mine this morning (Netherlands)


I also received my K3 this morning (Netherlands). It's charged now, the new books I purchased have been downloaded, and I have transferred my public domain books to the kindle. Can't wait to start reading tonight.
Ordered August 4 btw.


----------



## Anne

AllisonJay said:


> My kindle (ordered July 29th) is now officially in Richmond, Va and is out for delivery!!!! Now if I could only skip half of work and my class and go straight home....
> 
> Oh wait, I feel a stomachache coming on....


I think you need to come home early and rest.


----------



## Leslie

derek alvah said:


> How long before everyone gets their kindle today? My UPS guy arrives between 4:00 and 4:20 pm like clockwork, so that's about eight hours away for me. Too bad we can't keep some kind of list as to who is getting theirs today and when they get it.


I am here at the office, waiting for the UPS guy--and I am supposed to be at the Free Clinic. I told them I'd probably be an hour late. He usually arrives around 10:30 or so....

My cover is here. It is very nice. Can't wait to have a Kindle to put in it!


----------



## derek alvah

AllisonJay said:


> My kindle (ordered July 29th) is now officially in Richmond, Va and is out for delivery!!!! Now if I could only skip half of work and my class and go straight home....
> 
> Oh wait, I feel a stomachache coming on....


I agree with Anne...you need to go home,take one kindle and call me in the morning. That actually sounded funny in my head. Sorry. 

It may be sad,but I actually took a few days off so I'd be home for my kindle delivery.


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> I am here at the office, waiting for the UPS guy--and I am supposed to be at the Free Clinic. I told them I'd probably be an hour late. He usually arrives around 10:30 or so....
> 
> My cover is here. It is very nice. Can't wait to have a Kindle to put in it!


So exciting. You will really love it.


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> How long before everyone gets their kindle today? My UPS guy arrives between 4:00 and 4:20 pm like clockwork, so that's about eight hours away for me. Too bad we can't keep some kind of list as to who is getting theirs today and when they get it.


Well, once in a while UPS makes a run and is in my neighborhood for a 2:30 PM delivery. But, usually, he's here at 5:30 - 6:00 PM. I'm hoping today is a 2:30 day because tracking already said "out-for-delivery" at


Tip10 said:


> HEAR HEAR DD  -- You can have my entire allotment of exclamation points...... (I'll just use .'s until they become scarce...)
> 
> But you might wanna save a few for when it arrives.........
> 
> You'll need lots then......
> 
> Now get out there and stalk that UPS truck....


Maybe if we put lots of exclamation points together, they'll make lots of new exclamation point. (never mind...)


----------



## DD

derek alvah said:


> How long before everyone gets their kindle today? My UPS guy arrives between 4:00 and 4:20 pm like clockwork, so that's about eight hours away for me. Too bad we can't keep some kind of list as to who is getting theirs today and when they get it.


Once in a while, we get a 2:30 PM delivery but, usually, it's 5:30 - 6:00 PM.


----------



## Shadin

Yes,  my Kindle is out for delievery today.  Good thing I have the day off,  now what to do while I wait for the ups guys.  Maybe I should clean,  I wouldnt wait my new kindle to run away because of the state of my bachelor pad.


----------



## jaylynn

Mine sat in Portland, OR for a long time (since Fri am), two hours away.  But now it says "out for delivery" here in Eugene as of 0600.  They don't REALLY start delivering that early, do they?  I'm trying to remember when the poop bags came.  I hope it's sooner than poop-bag-time.


----------



## AllisonJay

Anne said:


> I think you need to come home early and rest.


I agree.  And I think the only cure for my stomachache is to cuddle up in bed with a warm cup of milk and this new drug they call a kindle. I hear it works wonders!


----------



## DD

jaylynn said:


> Mine sat in Portland, OR for a long time (since Fri am), two hours away. But now it says "out for delivery" here in Eugene as of 0600. They don't REALLY start delivering that early, do they? I'm trying to remember when the poop bags came. I hope it's sooner than poop-bag-time.


Poop bags!


----------



## Kathy

jaylynn said:


> Mine sat in Portland, OR for a long time (since Fri am), two hours away. But now it says "out for delivery" here in Eugene as of 0600. They don't REALLY start delivering that early, do they? I'm trying to remember when the poop bags came. I hope it's sooner than poop-bag-time.


Anything would be better than poop-bag-time.


----------



## Leslie

So I am sitting here waiting...waiting...

And then I realized I needed to make a phone call. I thought to myself, "I bet I'll be on the phone and the UPS guy will arrive."

Guess what happened? Jeesh, I need a crystal ball. LOL.

The Kindle has landed....

L


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> So I am sitting here waiting...waiting...
> 
> And then I realized I needed to make a phone call. I thought to myself, "I bet I'll be on the phone and the UPS guy will arrive."
> 
> Guess what happened? Jeesh, I need a crystal ball. LOL.
> 
> The Kindle has landed....
> 
> L


Why didn't you make the call sooner?  Glad you got it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

*8/30/2010 6:51:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY EASTON, MD US*
8/30/2010 6:49:00 AM DESTINATION SCAN EASTON, MD US
8/30/2010 4:57:00 AM ARRIVAL SCAN EASTON, MD US
8/30/2010 3:45:00 AM DEPARTURE SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
8/28/2010 12:42:00 AM LOCATION SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
8/27/2010 11:33:00 PM ARRIVAL SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
8/27/2010 9:56:00 PM DEPARTURE SCAN NEWARK, DE US
8/27/2010 8:51:00 PM ORIGIN SCAN NEWARK, DE US
8/27/2010 6:51:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US

Hubs and BRATs should be getting it anytime today. Hopefully they don't hide it.


----------



## KayakerNC

jaylynn said:


> Mine sat in Portland, OR for a long time (since Fri am), two hours away. But now it says "out for delivery" here in Eugene as of 0600. They don't REALLY start delivering that early, do they? I'm trying to remember when the poop bags came. I hope it's sooner than poop-bag-time.


Out For Delivery = "We just threw it in the back of the truck."


----------



## Sandpiper

*MY Kindle is on the UPS truck on the way home to me now !!!*


----------



## Leslie

*I DON'T F'ING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! LOOK AT THE F'ING SCREEN!!!!!!*










And yes, Harvey, I apologize for my bad language but I am a little bit upset right now...first they make me wait and then the d*mn thing is defective??!!

Grrrr, grrrr, grrr....

L


----------



## Tip10

luvmy4brats said:


> Hubs and BRATs should be getting it anytime today. Hopefully they don't hide it.


One would think that they would know better than this -- the wrath which would be incurred in taking such a path would NEVER EVER be worth it (nor forgotten)!! They all have to sleep sometime!!


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> *I DON'T F'ING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! LOOK AT THE F'ING SCREEN!!!!!!*
> 
> And yes, Harvey, I apologize for my bad language but I am a little bit upset right now...first they make we wait and then the d*mn thing is defective??!!
> 
> Grrrr, grrrr, grrr....
> 
> L


Wow. That is awful. Now you have to wait another day.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

oh no...I hadn't read yet where some of these are coming in defective...that's a serious bummer (to put it mildly)...[going off to find defective k3 screen thread]


----------



## Leslie

on the phone with Brittany from CS right now...

L


----------



## jaylynn

Oh, Leslie, that bites the big one.

And Luv, after what you've been through, if anyone hides your K3 from you.......!!!


----------



## Atunah

I am getting really worried while I wait for my Kindle reading all the issues.  . And I have to wait until tomorrow. 
How horrible to have to wait this long going through all the shipping delays and then have issues.  

Is it just me, or do there seem to be a lot of problems with this first run. Maybe I should have waited. 

I am going to worry myself into a frenzy over here.


----------



## Leslie

Replacement Kindle will be here tomorrow.

I also got a refund on the $3.99 for overnight shipping (Prime) which was anything but.

Sigh...back to Kindlewatch.

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Leslie said:


> Replacement Kindle will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I also got a refund on the $3.99 for overnight shipping (Prime) which was anything but.
> 
> Sigh...back to Kindlewatch.
> 
> L


that's good news... replacing so quickly I mean


----------



## tnt

It's 11:00am and my Kindle is 38 minutes from delivery.


----------



## Leslie

I wonder if this is what caused the problem. I noticed the gouge in the box before I opened it. Everything looks okay on the inside...the gouge didn't go through the plastic---but I wonder if there was enough pressure when that happened that it damaged the screen.










It's always something....

L


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> I wonder if this is what caused the problem. I noticed the gouge in the box before I opened it. Everything looks okay on the inside...the gouge didn't go through the plastic---but I wonder if there was enough pressure when that happened that it damaged the screen.
> 
> It's always something....
> 
> L


It looks like it could have been the problem. May have had a lot of weight on it. I'm surprised the UPS guy didn't notice.


----------



## Monica of NY

_It's always something....

L_

Always. So sorry you had such an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## BookBeast

Leslie said:


> I wonder if this is what caused the problem. I noticed the gouge in the box before I opened it. Everything looks okay on the inside...the gouge didn't go through the plastic---but I wonder if there was enough pressure when that happened that it damaged the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always something....
> 
> L


Oh pure terror! I am so sorry for you and your brutalized K3.


----------



## Sandpiper

*IT'S HERE ! My UPS guy Vito delivered it !*


----------



## BookBeast

48 hours of shipping soon status for my July 31st K3( ok...24 of those hrs were sunday )....I feel it will change status today!......time to work on some ESP......quick stare at goats!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> *8/30/2010 6:51:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY EASTON, MD US*
> 8/30/2010 6:49:00 AM DESTINATION SCAN EASTON, MD US
> 8/30/2010 4:57:00 AM ARRIVAL SCAN EASTON, MD US
> 8/30/2010 3:45:00 AM DEPARTURE SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
> 8/28/2010 12:42:00 AM LOCATION SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
> 8/27/2010 11:33:00 PM ARRIVAL SCAN BALTIMORE, MD US
> 8/27/2010 9:56:00 PM DEPARTURE SCAN NEWARK, DE US
> 8/27/2010 8:51:00 PM ORIGIN SCAN NEWARK, DE US
> 8/27/2010 6:51:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US
> 
> Hubs and BRATs should be getting it anytime today. Hopefully they don't hide it.


Not if they value their lives!

How's your Mom doing? I've been thinking about you and praying for you.


----------



## BookBeast

Sandpiper said:


> *IT'S HERE ! My UPS guy Vito delivered it !*


Long live Vito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> *I DON'T F'ING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! LOOK AT THE F'ING SCREEN!!!!!!*
> 
> And yes, Harvey, I apologize for my bad language but I am a little bit upset right now...first they make we wait and then the d*mn thing is defective??!!
> 
> Grrrr, grrrr, grrr....
> 
> L


That's terrible. I'm so sorry, Leslie.


----------



## Julia

Mine is out for delivery as of 5:30 am!  

Leslie, sorry for what happened to yours. I've been worried reading all the defective stuff on the other threads.


----------



## AllisonJay

Leslie said:


> *I DON'T F'ING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! LOOK AT THE F'ING SCREEN!!!!!!*
> 
> Grrrr, grrrr, grrr....
> 
> L


I'm so sorry for you. I know how long the wait has been. I'm glad they're sending you a replacement though and it had better get there tomorrow or else!!!


----------



## CaroleC

YAY!! for DD, Julia, Sandpiper, Luvmy4brats, Bookbeast, Derek Alvah, Ariadne, KayakerNC, and others whose K3's are OUT FOR DELIVERY or delivered!!!      

And Leslie, I am so sorry yours is defective. That is just awful. At least CS is doing what they can to make it right, but how disappointing.


----------



## Ariadne

leslie, that must be awful-waiting  for so long and then it's broken!! I hope your replacement arrives tomorrow and is save and sound!!


----------



## DD

Julia said:


> Mine is out for delivery as of 5:30 am!
> 
> Leslie, sorry for what happened to yours. I've been worried reading all the defective stuff on the other threads.


I've been a little worried about that also, Julia. I had a horrendous experience with the K2, having to get 6 replacements before I got a good one. I hope with this one all my bad luck is over with the delivery snafu and my K3 is perfect. I will be checking it over very thouroughly, I can tell you that!


----------



## DD

tnt said:


> It's 11:00am and my Kindle is 38 minutes from delivery.


OK, it's now 11:40.

Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet?


----------



## IPlayWithSticks

Out for delivery! Its been sitting in Portland since Friday night....teasing me. So happy to see the new status. My lighted Kindle cover is also scheduled to arrive today. YAY!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Leslie said:


> Replacement Kindle will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I also got a refund on the $3.99 for overnight shipping (Prime) which was anything but.
> 
> Sigh...back to Kindlewatch.
> 
> L


Oh, Leslie. Serious bummer. I hope the hours pass quickly for your new one to arrive!


----------



## KayakerNC

Leslie said:


> *I DON'T F'ING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! LOOK AT THE F'ING SCREEN!!!!!!*
> And yes, Harvey, I apologize for my bad language but I am a little bit upset right now...first they make me wait and then the d*mn thing is defective??!!
> Grrrr, grrrr, grrr....
> L


Defective??..you should probably modify the post since it appears to be shipping damage.


----------



## LindaN

Still watching for mine but it will be another day or so.
I would think that with the Kindle being out for a few years that the problems would already be worked out.  
Heres hoping that all the problems are done .


----------



## Leslie

KayakerNC said:


> Defective??..you should probably modify the post since it appears to be shipping damage.


I have no way of proving that. The fact of the matter is the screen is defective--how it got that way is anybody's guess.

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> I have no way of proving that. The fact of the matter is the screen is defective--how it got that way is anybody's guess.
> 
> L


That is True.It is hard to know when it was damage. I am sorry Leslie I hope your new one will be there early tomorrow.


----------



## Dazlyn

jaylynn said:


> Mine sat in Portland, OR for a long time (since Fri am), two hours away. But now it says "out for delivery" here in Eugene as of 0600. They don't REALLY start delivering that early, do they? I'm trying to remember when the poop bags came. I hope it's sooner than poop-bag-time.


Mine also sat in Portland, OR since Friday morning. I live in Vancouver, WA and it was killing me knowing that I had to go a whole weekend without it when it was soooooo close!


----------



## southerntype

Just went into Barnes and Noble to buy a book that I had to have today, and as soon as I walked in there was a girl standing at the Nook stand, smiling and holding one in her hand. "Hello," she said. "Have you had a chance to try out our Nook?" she asked. I looked at the Nook and then at her and said, "Actually I'm expecting a Kindle in the mail today." "Oh, great," she said, and she said it like me getting a Kindle really _was_ great.

I don't go in Barnes and Noble often, so I'm not sure if that's something that they've been doing for a while now, but it seemed as though they are trying to step up in-store Nook proffering.

ps- Sorry Leslie about your screen. Maybe Ace Ventura delivered it:


----------



## tnt

DD said:


> OK, it's now 11:40.
> 
> Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet? Is it there yet?


Alas, UPS makes two runs a day through my section of town, and sometimes my packages get put on the second truck. So... it won't be here after sometime between now and 1:30.


----------



## southerntype

tnt said:


> Alas, UPS makes two runs a day through my section of town, and sometimes my packages get put on the second truck. So... it won't be here after sometime between now and 1:30.


How do you know down to the minute where the package is? My tracking page on UPS doesn't have that kind of information.


----------



## Tatiana

My burgundy red cover has shipped from New Castle, Delaware at 09:36:58 a.m. this morning, August 30th.  My K3 will be a while as I'm in the 3rd wave of orders.


----------



## tnt

southerntype said:


> How do you know down to the minute where the package is? My tracking page on UPS doesn't have that kind of information.


It's not tracking information, it's just experience after getting a ton of packages over the last few years. Because I'm one of the first stops on the UPS route, timing is pretty reliable.

The doorbell just rang....


----------



## LibraryGirl

Oh No! Mine was out for deliver at 5:15 or so this morning, and now it seems it's back at the UPS hub in Commerce City!  I wonder if it'll actually show up today. It's now 11:20 here and it doesn't look like it's left again!  What a bummer! When 1 day shippers started getting theirs on Thursday, I thought I would have my 2-day shipper on Friday or maybe even Sat. Now it looks like it possibly won't be here today!  
August 30, 2010 07:34:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan 
August 30, 2010 05:14:00 AM Commerce City CO US Out for delivery 
August 30, 2010 05:14:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan


----------



## tnt

The eagle has landed!


----------



## southerntype

tnt said:


> It's not tracking information, it's just experience after getting a ton of packages over the last few years. Because I'm one of the first stops on the UPS route, timing is pretty reliable.
> 
> The doorbell just rang....


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## jaylynn

Dazlyn said:


> Mine also sat in Portland, OR since Friday morning. I live in Vancouver, WA and it was killing me knowing that I had to go a whole weekend without it when it was soooooo close!


So....apparently all Portland OR UPS staff started their weekends early last Friday!! No movement for mine after 0913 am. That's a short work day!


----------



## DD

*She's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

8/30/2010 1:13:00 PM DELIVERED BEL AIR, MD US

I never expected it so early. Even the early run here usually doesn't get to me until 2:30. I was sitting in my chair with my laptop on my lap. I heard the doorbell. I started yelling, "OMG, OMG, OMG!". I couldn't get out of the chair fast enough. My husband had just gone upstairs to his office which is in the front of the house with a big window. He yells, "It's a UPS truck. Here it is! Don't hurt yourself."









We should take our act on the road!










She's plugged in and charging. Hooked to my Wi-Fi without a problem. She's beautiful!!!! Slim and sleek and so light.

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll report back later!


----------



## DD

tnt said:


> The eagle has landed!


----------



## Monica of NY

DD said:


> *She's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 8/30/2010 1:13:00 PM DELIVERED BEL AIR, MD US
> 
> I never expected it so early. Even the early run here usually doesn't get to me until 2:30. I was sitting in my chair with my laptop on my lap. I heard the doorbell. I started yelling, "OMG, OMG, OMG!". I couldn't get out of the chair fast enough. My husband had just gone upstairs to his office which is in the front of the house with a big window. He yells, "It's a UPS truck. Here it is! Don't hurt yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should take our act on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's plugged in and charging. Hooked to my Wi-Fi without a problem. She's beautiful!!!! Slim and sleek and so light.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll report back later!


Wonderful!! 
Still waiting..."out for delivery", but your post gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Tip10

DD said:


> *She's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 8/30/2010 1:13:00 PM DELIVERED BEL AIR, MD US
> 
> I never expected it so early. Even the early run here usually doesn't get to me until 2:30. I was sitting in my chair with my laptop on my lap. I heard the doorbell. I started yelling, "OMG, OMG, OMG!". I couldn't get out of the chair fast enough. My husband had just gone upstairs to his office which is in the front of the house with a big window. He yells, "It's a UPS truck. Here it is! Don't hurt yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should take our act on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's plugged in and charging. Hooked to my Wi-Fi without a problem. She's beautiful!!!! Slim and sleek and so light.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll report back later!


Well -- she'll be back late tonight -- MAYBE!!  

Glad its there, hope its healthy and despite all the aggravation I hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## tnt

Hey, now that mine has arrived, I just want to say thanks to Harvey and everybody here.  Being able to talk with like-minded people made the experience much better.  None of my real-life friends would understand.

Thanks again.

PS:  I have one quibble with the out-of-box experience.  First, the box is pretty boring, unlike the K1.  Second, the pull tab to open the box said, "Once upon a time...."  Now it just says "Pull tab to open."  It's a little thing but I thought it was a good way to start the Kindle Experience.

I know... why worry about boxes?


----------



## Julia

LibraryGirl said:


> Oh No! Mine was out for deliver at 5:15 or so this morning, and now it seems it's back at the UPS hub in Commerce City! I wonder if it'll actually show up today. It's now 11:20 here and it doesn't look like it's left again! What a bummer! When 1 day shippers started getting theirs on Thursday, I thought I would have my 2-day shipper on Friday or maybe even Sat. Now it looks like it possibly won't be here today!
> August 30, 2010 07:34:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan
> August 30, 2010 05:14:00 AM Commerce City CO US Out for delivery
> August 30, 2010 05:14:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan


Don't worry too much, I had a package of mine do that once and it still came on time. It could be something simple like it went out this morning for delivery and it's back for lunch and will go out on a different truck for deliveries this afternoon. Does it still say the anticipated delivery date is today? You can also call UPS and find out what's going on.


----------



## Julia

Congrats to those who've gotten theirs already today!!!!   Still waiting on mine, trying not to think about it and failing miserably.


----------



## Dazlyn

Congrats!  I just love delivery day


----------



## Monica of NY

Big Brown just delivered!


----------



## jd78

I just got mine about 20min ago. It was a bit agonizing to watch the FedEx truck stop a few house up the road to deliver another package. Also, when she got to the door the driver made a comment about delivering to my house a lot.


----------



## AllisonJay

as of 2:30 this afternoon, mine has been DELIVERED!!!! 

I want to go home NOW!!!! Tell me, who needs to go to her first class this semester?! Not me, right? ....right?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... for my




























TH POST ON KINDLEBOARDS: I would like to share what happened to me....










Shemar, my K3 has finally arrived at his home at 2:*13* today, and I couldn't be happier. And, yes, my UPS man is a little concerned about me, but that's okay. My fellow KindleBoarders understand.

For all of you with deliveries both here in the U.S. and our friends around the world who are receiving their K3s today.....


----------



## derek alvah

Right then.Got my truck detailed,did the shopping and grabbed some lunch.Killed a few hours.Came back hoping to see some good news only to find this...



Leslie said:


> *I DON'T F'ING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! LOOK AT THE F'ING SCREEN!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Harvey, I apologize for my bad language but I am a little bit upset right now...first they make me wait and then the d*mn thing is defective??!!
> 
> Grrrr, grrrr, grrr....
> 
> L


OH MAN!! Completely understand your feelings. I am so sorry about your kindle. I've read of a few other defective units,but not many.And while there is no proof,that looks alot like shipping damage but that doesn't change anything. That just sucks.

At least there is SOME good news..congrats to everyone who has received a new and healthy kindle today. Only a couple of hours to go for me. Hoping it arrives safely.


----------



## derek alvah

KayakerNC said:


> Defective??..you should probably modify the post since it appears to be shipping damage.





> I have no way of proving that. The fact of the matter is the screen is defective--how it got that way is anybody's guess.


Plus I'm sure you'll get much faster replacement service through amazon,than trying to prove ship damage by UPS.


----------



## Kathy

PraiseGod13 said:


> Shemar, my K3 has finally arrived at his home at 2:*13* today, and I couldn't be happier. And, yes, my UPS man is a little concerned about me, but that's okay. My fellow KindleBoarders understand.
> 
> For all of you with deliveries both here in the U.S. and our friends around the world who are receiving their K3s today.....


What a great way to celebrate your 1000th post. Yeah, you got your K.


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> *She's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 8/30/2010 1:13:00 PM DELIVERED BEL AIR, MD US
> 
> I never expected it so early. Even the early run here usually doesn't get to me until 2:30. I was sitting in my chair with my laptop on my lap. I heard the doorbell. I started yelling, "OMG, OMG, OMG!". I couldn't get out of the chair fast enough. My husband had just gone upstairs to his office which is in the front of the house with a big window. He yells, "It's a UPS truck. Here it is! Don't hurt yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should take our act on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's plugged in and charging. Hooked to my Wi-Fi without a problem. She's beautiful!!!! Slim and sleek and so light.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll report back later!


Did you scare the UPS guy. Congrats on your K.


----------



## Kathy

jd78 said:


> I just got mine about 20min ago. It was a bit agonizing to watch the FedEx truck stop a few house up the road to deliver another package. Also, when she got to the door the driver made a comment about delivering to my house a lot.





AllisonJay said:


> as of 2:30 this afternoon, mine has been DELIVERED!!!!
> 
> I want to go home NOW!!!! Tell me, who needs to go to her first class this semester?! Not me, right? ....right?





Monica of NY said:


> Big Brown just delivered!


It looks like we have a lot of deliveries today. Congrats to all.


----------



## tomatogirl

Julia said:


> Congrats to those who've gotten theirs already today!!!!  Still waiting on mine, trying not to think about it and failing miserably.


Right there with you, Julia!

I was in the first wave, got a scheduled delivery date for tomorrow, and... there's no information. I don't think UPS has even picked the darn thing up yet. I'm starting to get really sad. I'll probably be the last person in this thread, posting to the sound of crickets when it does finally arrive...


----------



## Monica of NY

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... for my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH POST ON KINDLEBOARDS: I would like to share what happened to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shemar, my K3 has finally arrived at his home at 2:*13* today, and I couldn't be happier. And, yes, my UPS man is a little concerned about me, but that's okay. My fellow KindleBoarders understand.
> 
> For all of you with deliveries both here in the U.S. and our friends around the world who are receiving their K3s today.....
> 
> I don't know what happened to my original reply...I send huge congrats to you on your 1000th and your new K3!
> 
> Huge congrats for your 1000th and your new K3!


----------



## Kathy

I just received the cover. I like it but I will definitely get the Oberon. At least now I feel more comfortable reading it and carrying it around.


----------



## pidgeon92

Mine arrived a few hours ago.... It is now fully-charged, connected with my wi-fi and the book I was reading on my K2 is now synced at the right page. Tomorrow my cover is scheduled to arrive.


----------



## derek alvah

Now every car or truck that drives past my house sounds like the UPS truck. HURRY UP!!


----------



## Kathy

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine arrived a few hours ago.... It is now fully-charged, connected with my wi-fi and the book I was reading on my K2 is now synced at the right page. Tomorrow my cover is scheduled to arrive.


Great! Happy reading.


----------



## CaroleC

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine arrived a few hours ago.... It is now fully-charged, connected with my wi-fi and the book I was reading on my K2 is now synced at the right page. Tomorrow my cover is scheduled to arrive.





Monica of NY said:


> Big Brown just delivered!





jd78 said:


> I just got mine about 20min ago. It was a bit agonizing to watch the FedEx truck stop a few house up the road to deliver another package. Also, when she got to the door the driver made a comment about delivering to my house a lot.





AllisonJay said:


> as of 2:30 this afternoon, mine has been DELIVERED!!!!
> 
> I want to go home NOW!!!! Tell me, who needs to go to her first class this semester?! Not me, right? ....right?





PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... for my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH POST ON KINDLEBOARDS: I would like to share what happened to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shemar, my K3 has finally arrived at his home at 2:*13* today, and I couldn't be happier. And, yes, my UPS man is a little concerned about me, but that's okay. My fellow KindleBoarders understand.
> 
> For all of you with deliveries both here in the U.S. and our friends around the world who are receiving their K3s today.....





derek alvah said:


> Right then.Got my truck detailed,did the shopping and grabbed some lunch.Killed a few hours.Came back hoping to see some good news only to find this...
> 
> OH MAN!! Completely understand your feelings. I am so sorry about your kindle. I've read of a few other defective units,but not many.And while there is no proof,that looks alot like shipping damage but that doesn't change anything. That just sucks.
> 
> At least there is SOME good news..congrats to everyone who has received a new and healthy kindle today. Only a couple of hours to go for me. Hoping it arrives safely.





tnt said:


> The eagle has landed!





DD said:


> *She's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 8/30/2010 1:13:00 PM DELIVERED BEL AIR, MD US
> 
> I never expected it so early. Even the early run here usually doesn't get to me until 2:30. I was sitting in my chair with my laptop on my lap. I heard the doorbell. I started yelling, "OMG, OMG, OMG!". I couldn't get out of the chair fast enough. My husband had just gone upstairs to his office which is in the front of the house with a big window. He yells, "It's a UPS truck. Here it is! Don't hurt yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should take our act on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's plugged in and charging. Hooked to my Wi-Fi without a problem. She's beautiful!!!! Slim and sleek and so light.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll report back later!


YAY!!! I am SO HAPPY for all of you, and for anybody I missed!!


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> Did you scare the UPS guy. Congrats on your K.


Ha ha ha. No, he was already back to his truck and pulling away by the time I got there. I think I did pull something. <jk> But I have arthritis and bad knees, so I don't move really fast. I went limping to the door....it was like a comedy.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... for my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH POST ON KINDLEBOARDS: I would like to share what happened to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shemar, my K3 has finally arrived at his home at 2:*13* today, and I couldn't be happier. And, yes, my UPS man is a little concerned about me, but that's okay. My fellow KindleBoarders understand.
> 
> For all of you with deliveries both here in the U.S. and our friends around the world who are receiving their K3s today.....


Great post, PG!







on your 1000th post and the new arrival.

Big hug of congratulations to you...


----------



## PraiseGod13

tomatogirl said:


> Right there with you, Julia!
> 
> I was in the first wave, got a scheduled delivery date for tomorrow, and... there's no information. I don't think UPS has even picked the darn thing up yet. I'm starting to get really sad. I'll probably be the last person in this thread, posting to the sound of crickets when it does finally arrive...


Don't you worry.... you won't be left behind in the cricket patch (that made me laugh!). We're not leaving you behind! Those of us in the first wave who are still just now getting theirs are sticking together! Plus, we have Heather.... and Leslie getting a replacement.... so we'll be here with you. No KindleBoarder waits alone!


----------



## Neo

Woohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To all of you who got your new K3s (and are probably not even here anymore and so won't see all our congratulations posts, lol)  .

PG: what an awesome 1000th post!!!!! Seriously, it couldn't have been a better one if you had planned it that way  

Leslie, my heart goes out to you, what a disappointment. Not sure if it can really be a consolation, but for what it's worth, I'll be right there with you tomorrow, waiting for my K3 replacement with my fingers crossed for it to be the one!!!! Here is to our new new Kindles to be the last  

P.S. I think this thread has the best smileys/animations EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derek alvah

GOT IT!!! Gonna unbox now. Be back soon.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Ha ha ha. No, he was already back to his truck and pulling away by the time I got there. I think I did pull something. <jk> But I have arthritis and bad knees, so I don't move really fast. I went limping to the door....it was like a comedy.


I am so Happy that you finally got your K3. I was thinking the same thing watch out UPS guy. Mine
Has always been lucky.I am at work when he delivers LoL.


----------



## tomatogirl

PraiseGod13 said:


> Don't you worry.... you won't be left behind in the cricket patch (that made me laugh!). We're not leaving you behind! Those of us in the first wave who are still just now getting theirs are sticking together! Plus, we have Heather.... and Leslie getting a replacement.... so we'll be here with you. No KindleBoarder waits alone!


Awwww, thanks!


----------



## southerntype

derek alvah said:


> Now every car or truck that drives past my house sounds like the UPS truck. HURRY UP!!


I know how you feel, Derek. I've gotten more exercise today than I have in years--every time I hear a diesel engine I run to the window. Too bad I live in a city and the buses are going by constantly.


----------



## PraiseGod13

derek alvah said:


> GOT IT!!! Gonna unbox now. Be back soon.


Yeah Derek!! I've been working on getting some archived books sent to Shemar, but I have one "stinker" that doesn't want to index. I've deleted and re-sent it twice now... maybe third time will be a charm! I'm absolutely LOVING this Kindle. There is just no comparison. Hope the rest of you are finding yours far superior too! I'm going to love collections... I can tell already. And, because of my book stand and the fact that I want to leave Shemar plugged in while I send books to him... I just changed to landscape view so my charger is coming out of what is now the side instead of on the bottom..... this device is awesome!! More later.... I know I'll be up!!


----------



## KayakerNC

Brown truck arrived at 4:55 PM, EST.  I estimated between 4 and 5, and sure enough.
Of course, I had to plug it in and play with it a little before posting the arrival. 
1st impressions.  Wow! The clarity of the screen is MUCH better than my K1 or Sony Pocket.  The screen is a very light shade of gray and the contrast is superb.
Easy peasy WiFi connection with my home network.

I've gotten used to the 4 way controller on my Sony for turning pages....but that doesn't work so well on the K3.  Kind of jumps WAYYY ahead (or back).  

All in all, I love it.


----------



## derek alvah

My first impression is the same..WOW. I had a slight issue with the recessed button until I realized that the raised areas with the arrows that sit around the button itself,are the directional buttons(up,down,left and right). I was trying to use my thumb nail to work the recessed button itself to move the cursor. Yeah...feel kinda dumb. I was already planning on growing out my thumb nail so I could operate it.   

The size,weight and screen are just amazing. The graphite is great. Now I begin the painstakingly slow process of moving my books over. I don't have Wi-Fi. No 3G coverage. So the whispernet has to fall back on the Edge backup network and I only get 1 tiny bar where I live. Usually takes about 15-20 minutes for a book to download,so I probably wont be reading on it tonight.

To everyone still waiting...it is worth it. Hang in there.


----------



## jaylynn

Mine's here.  Yay!  and *whew*


----------



## Julia

I love seeing all the posts about people finally getting their kindles! Yay!  

Still waiting, got the windows open by the front door and kids playing in the other room, heard a thunk and thought it sounded like a package being put by the door and ran to get it but nope just the kids putting books on the shelves! Come on UPS, come on!!! Almost 3:30 pm and it could come anytime or not for a couple more hours! This last bit of waiting is the worst!


----------



## BookBeast

It's been shipped!!!!!...expected delivery by tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (never knew it took so long to get something from Seattle to Tacoma.....)


----------



## LibraryGirl

Julia said:


> Don't worry too much, I had a package of mine do that once and it still came on time. It could be something simple like it went out this morning for delivery and it's back for lunch and will go out on a different truck for deliveries this afternoon. Does it still say the anticipated delivery date is today? You can also call UPS and find out what's going on.


 My husband called me at work about 1:00 and told me it just arrived...all good. I was worried for nothing! It's charging and indexing my first set of archive transfers. The WiFi was so easy to set up and is incredibly fast. WOOHOO!


----------



## LauraB

Derek, it would be so much faster to download to computer and use USB then wait for whispernet 15 mun a book. I've done the USB many times and found it to be easy.


----------



## DD

I love this baby! So sleek and light. The screen is amazing.

I'll do a longer review elsewhere later, but first impressions:

I Love:
the size
the weight
the screen and font
being able to choose a different font (I think sans serif is my favorite)
the speed is amazing, both page turns and menu navigation

I did hit the back button a couple of times when using the controller but it's just a matter of getting used to it. When I use the edge of my thumb nail or hit just the right spot on my thumb, it's not a problem. I know I'll get more used to it with time. I'd say my fingers are about medium, not small. People with large fingers might struggle with that.

Outer edge click page buttons were difficult when Kindle was not in cover. I felt I had to support it with my other hand. But, in the cover it is much easier and I'm comfortable with it already. I don't think it's easy to hit them by accident. I haven't done it yet.

I want to mention the lighted cover here. I'm a little disappointed with the amount of light on the lower left screen. It is darker like the picture in the Amazon ad. I'm debating about sending it back. I discussed it with my husband. It is not impossible to read but I don't think it would be my light of choice if I'm home in bed with my book light on my night table. But there are times I'm in a lowlight situation in a room or a doctor's office or on a plane. It adds just enough extra light to make it readable and it is convenient. I think I might keep it just for the times when I'm stuck without a book light. It would be sufficient for that. Each person would have to decide if having some light at all times is worth the extra $25 to them. It is a lot but I think this will be my only cover for this Kindle. I don't want to get stuck with several expensive covers when the next model comes out. This Kindle with its size and weight just seems to call for a lighter, minimalist cover. I love Oberon but, for me, it just wouldn't feel right with this model. The Amazon cover is perfect for it.

More later as I think of it.....








to all of you who have received yours today!


----------



## lila

Ugh, you guys won't believe this but I still do not have my kindle (Aug 1 AM order). It was scheduled to be delivered today, and it was....somewhere. Just not to me  I can't believe Amazon sent it USPS as I have prime, but they did. The post office claims it is somewhere in one of their Manhattan post offices, and marked it delivered, but they don't know where it is.

I called up Amazon and they have kindly sent me a new one overnight (which I really, really appreciate, but I am still baffled why it went USPS). I really pray it shows up as I am leaving on an international trip on Wed AM. I have a feeling I am either going to end up with no kindles tomorrow, or 2 kindles. Ugh.

I am so sad.


----------



## BruceS

It has been a long afternoon.

While I was on the phone with LaZBoy Customer Support, I heard my doorbell ring, but didn't complete the call until 2:15 PM. They wanted 3 different numbers from the label stapled to the frame under the chair. I am old enough and weak enough that I could barely tip the chair over so I could see where the "Do Not Remove" label was attached. Naturally with my glasses, I had no way to read it until I did tear it off.

When I opened the door, the K3G was there and I plugged it in.

Since earlier this week I marked all my books to be downloaded to the K3G, it started downloading them as soon as I turned wireless on.

Within a couple of minutes, I got it configured to connect to my WiFi network. As soon as that was done, the downloads started to complete much faster.

All 399 of my books had completed in under 10 minutes. While the downloads were still being done, it took so long to respond to each button pressed I was worried, but after they were complete, it started to be much more responsive.

Then I downloading my collections from my archives. That completed in under a minute. As soon as that was complete, I turned off the wireless.

About that time, I had a seizure. So I didn't check things again until about an hour had passed. At that time there were around 300 left to index.

Around 200 left at 4:00 PM, 125 at 5:00 PM, and the indexing was completed sometime before 7:30 PM.

I will still try to hang around this thread until everyone appears to have received their K3. Everyone in the first group should be either shipped, received, or very close to be shipped. I had placed my order before 1AM on 7/28.

The tracking says it left the seller at 6:51 PM on 8/27 and UPS says it was received at Lawnside NY at 3:00 AM on 8/27 which doesn't make any sense, but the label on the package still says it was sent from Lexington KY.

Anyway, says I now have it, I don't care how late it was shipped or what route it took.


----------



## CAR

DD said:


> I want to mention the lighted cover here. I'm a little disappointed with the amount of light on the lower left screen. It is darker like the picture in the Amazon ad. I'm debating about sending it back. I discussed it with my husband. It is not impossible to read but I don't think it would be my light of choice if I'm home in bed with my book light on my night table. But there are times I'm in a lowlight situation in a room or a doctor's office or on a plane. It adds just enough extra light to make it readable and it is convenient. I think I might keep it just for the times when I'm stuck without a book light. It would be sufficient for that. Each person would have to decide if having some light at all times is worth the extra $25 to them. It is a lot but I think this will be my only cover for this Kindle. I don't want to get stuck with several expensive covers when the next model comes out. This Kindle with its size and weight just seems to call for a lighter, minimalist cover. I love Oberon but, for me, it just wouldn't feel right with this model. The Amazon cover is perfect for it.


That's what I thought about the lighted cover also until I tried it in a darken room (Seems much brighter and lower left did light up nicely). Now I think its the perfect cover and light.


----------



## Neo

Hang in there Lila!!!! I'm sure you will at least have 1 Kindle tomorrow and to take with you on your travel: I'm positive Amazon will come through with their overnight shipping (not putting my bets on USPS though, hem).

Please do let us know what happens tomorrow, and keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pushka

Leslie said:


> I have no way of proving that. The fact of the matter is the screen is defective--how it got that way is anybody's guess.
> 
> L


And not your problem anyway. Bummer. Hope the next one is a beauty.


----------



## Monica of NY

@PraiseGod13,

This is the 3rd time that I have tried to reply to your post that you have received your new K3 and made your 1000th post.  I must have done something wrong.  Anyway, hope this one makes it:

I send huge congrats to you on your 1000th post and finally receiving your new K3!

Monica


----------



## Kathy

Wow. A lot of Kindles delivered today. Congratulating all. Back to reading.


----------



## CaroleC

BruceS said:


> All 399 of my books had completed in under 10 minutes. While the downloads were still being done, it took so long to respond to each button pressed I was worried, but after they were complete, it started to be much more responsive.
> 
> Then I downloading my collections from my archives. That completed in under a minute. As soon as that was complete, I turned off the wireless.
> 
> About that time, I had a seizure. So I didn't check things again until about an hour had passed. At that time there were around 300 left to index.


That's a lot of books and indexing! I hope you are OK after your seizure. If you don't normally have them for some predictable reason, you should probably have someone drive you to get checked out somewhere.

I can really relate to your story of having to cut off the "do not remove" tag on your furniture in order to read it! The older I get, the worse my vision seems to get.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Monica of NY said:


> @PraiseGod13,
> 
> This is the 3rd time that I have tried to reply to your post that you have received your new K3 and made your 1000th post. I must have done something wrong. Anyway, hope this one makes it:
> 
> I send huge congrats to you on your 1000th post and finally receiving your new K3!
> 
> Monica


Thank you so much! I love KindleBoards.... I'm member #54 so I've been around for a long time, thanks to Leslie. And, do I ever love my K3!! It is nothing short of incredible! I'm transferring some of my archived books and have my collections all set up. That's a new thing for me since I only have had the K1 and they are so slick! I love having things organized! I'm going to work on more transferring tonight and then tomorrow I start reading a new book! Wahoo!!


----------



## Julia

Still no Kindle here and it's past the latest time that UPS usually delivers by.  The doorbell rang while we were at the table eating dinner and I thought for sure it was the Kindle but it turned out to be a door to door political survey. Told the guy we were in the middle of dinner and he pushed and said it would only take a few minutes. No, I'm sorry for interrupting or I'll come back later. I thought that was really rude. I checked the tracking number and it still says out for delivery but it's nearly 6pm. I'm worried they'll not make it and reschedule for tomorrow. I'm bummed.


----------



## Lynn

Julia- I've gotten UPS deliveries as late as 8pm before so who knows. They usually deliver to me around 5-6 pm. Can only hope.

Lynn L


----------



## lynninva

UPS delivered my Kindle at 6:30PM last week; it had been on the truck "out for delivery" since 8:50AM.  I think I must be one of the last stops on the route.  The prior week, DS's bday gift was delivered at 7PM.

Hang in there!  I've never had a package go back to the terminal once it was out for delivery.


----------



## joanie

Lynn said:


> Julia- I've gotten UPS deliveries as late as 8pm before so who knows. They usually deliver to me around 5-6 pm. Can only hope.
> 
> Lynn L


Fingers crossed for you. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Julia

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Wunderkind

tomatogirl said:


> Right there with you, Julia!
> 
> I was in the first wave, got a scheduled delivery date for tomorrow, and... there's no information. I don't think UPS has even picked the darn thing up yet. I'm starting to get really sad. I'll probably be the last person in this thread, posting to the sound of crickets when it does finally arrive...


There won't be crickets -- I got my K3 on Thursday and I check this thread several times a day and will continue until everyone has moved over to the "I got my K3" thread. Best of luck in getting yours soon -- I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

CAR said:


> That's what I thought about the lighted cover also until I tried it in a darken room (Seems much brighter and lower left did light up nicely). Now I think its the perfect cover and light.


Ditto! I think it is the PERFECT light for reading in bed at night!!


----------



## derek alvah

LauraB said:


> Derek, it would be so much faster to download to computer and use USB then wait for whispernet 15 mun a book. I've done the USB many times and found it to be easy.


Thanks for the thought.You know what...it never even crossed my mind.Next time. Anyway the transfer went a lot faster than I thought it would(about 4 hours) and it's all done,charged and ready to go. Thanks again.


----------



## tomatogirl

Wunderkind said:


> There won't be crickets -- I got my K3 on Thursday and I check this thread several times a day and will continue until everyone has moved over to the "I got my K3" thread. Best of luck in getting yours soon -- I'm sure you will love it!


Thanks, Wunderkind! When I do get it, you all should just chirp in excitement/amazement.

The UPS tracking page has been sitting at the initial, "Status: Billing Information Received" Since Friday. No updates today.... They either aren't updating or UPS hasn't picked up the package yet. Still showing a a scheduled delivery date of 08/31/2010.

Those of you who got UPS deliveries, how long after you saw "Billing Information Received" did you guys get a tracking update?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

DD I was concerned about the light also as it didn't seem to send enough light to the bottom left corner, but when I went to a dark closet and tried the light it is more than adequate for reading, NMHO.  I hope it works out for you.  I'm really loving both the K3 and the lighted cover.  I also agree with you about the Oberon as much as I love my Oberon covers I am not anticipating  buying one for the K3 at this time.  (I really wanted the Da Vinci in Saddle too) LOL


----------



## cath777

Congrats to everyone who received their Kindles today!

Can people please add the date of their order to their posts to help us still waiting. Mine was ordered August 6, and I'd like to know how close I may be to receiving mine


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Word of warning, cath777....They haven't exactly been going in order, much to the dismay of many.


----------



## DD

B-Kay 1325 said:


> DD I was concerned about the light also as it didn't seem to send enough light to the bottom left corner, but when I went to a dark closet and tried the light it is more than adequate for reading, NMHO. I hope it works out for you. I'm really loving both the K3 and the lighted cover. I also agree with you about the Oberon as much as I love my Oberon covers I am not anticipating buying one for the K3 at this time. (I really wanted the Da Vinci in Saddle too) LOL


I had the Da Vinci in saddle for my K2. I sold it a couple of weeks ago. I really loved it. This Kindle is so tiny. I would think the Oberon designs would have to be scaled down to look right on such a small cover and I don't think the small cover will show off the designs as much.

I did go into a dark powder room with the cover and I still think the light could be brighter in the bottom left corner. I'm going up to bed now and I'll see how comfortable I am with it reading in the dark.


----------



## BruceS

CaroleC said:


> That's a lot of books and indexing! I hope you are OK after your seizure. If you don't normally have them for some predictable reason, you should probably have someone drive you to get checked out somewhere.
> 
> I can really relate to your story of having to cut off the "do not remove" tag on your furniture in order to read it! The older I get, the worse my vision seems to get.


I have been suffering seizures from epilepsy for close to fifty years.

It doesn't seem to matter what medications my neurologist prescribes. I get seizures.

I turned in my license to the DMV over 25 years ago.

And my vision is bad enough that I could hardly read any more until the Kindle came out.

At least my vision seems to have stopped getting worse since I retired.

When I was still working as a computer programmer and sitting at a computer for 8 hours every work day, I had to get new glasses every 6 months.


----------



## derek alvah

> Those of you who got UPS deliveries, how long after you saw "Billing Information Received" did you guys get a tracking update?


I had "Billing information received" at 2:47pm. Got "Origin scan" at 6:59pm and "Departure scan" at 8:16pm.


----------



## cath777

AYY said:


> Word of warning, cath777....They haven't exactly been going in order, much to the dismay of many.


Thanks AYY. Hopefully more information will help, and not frustrate!


----------



## Julia

*It's here, it's here, it's here!!!!* Okay see you all in 6 months!  KIDDING!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Julia said:


> *It's here, it's here, it's here!!!!* Okay see you all in 6 months!  KIDDING!


YAY!!


----------



## tomatogirl

derek alvah said:


> I had "Billing information received" at 2:47pm. Got "Departure scan" at 8:16pm.


Thanks so much Derek! I'm glad I asked the question, because I just went and checked, and it's updated and sitting in Cerritos now! I never got a Departure Scan. That's just 29 miles away!

Congrats, Julia!

And Bruce, I'm so glad that a Kindle lets you read again!


----------



## DD

Good night, all. Going to read in bed and try out my new lighted cover. Travelling tomorrow, then Broadway show and late dinner in NYC. Don't know how much I'll be on but I'll be back Wednesday to check all the news.


----------



## Atunah

Congrats to all that got their Kindle today. Have fun  

I'll be here tomorrow awaiting my Kindle (ordered 1st Aug, first wave)

I guess it will be a few of us left from the first wave? And Leslie of course.


----------



## Lynn

Julia said:


> *It's here, it's here, it's here!!!!* Okay see you all in 6 months!  KIDDING!


WooHoo!!!

Lynn L


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Good night, all. Going to read in bed and try out my new lighted cover. Travelling tomorrow, then Broadway show and late dinner in NYC. Don't know how much I'll be on but I'll be back Wednesday to check all the news.


Let us know how you like the light. I am happy with mine. WoW I live in NYC maybe if you come again we can finally meet.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Julia said:


> *It's here, it's here, it's here!!!!* Okay see you all in 6 months!  KIDDING!










Kongrats!!


----------



## tomatogirl

Atunah said:


> I'll be here tomorrow awaiting my Kindle (ordered 1st Aug, first wave)
> 
> I guess it will be a few of us left from the first wave? And Leslie of course.


Atunah - we're Kindle ordering/shipping twins!


----------



## BookBeast

tomatogirl said:


> Atunah - we're Kindle ordering/shipping twins!


I ordered July 31st and my K3 is about 48 miles away and scheduled to be delivered tomorrow by UPS.......happy dance day!


----------



## Monica of NY

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thank you so much! I love KindleBoards.... I'm member #54 so I've been around for a long time, thanks to Leslie. And, do I ever love my K3!! It is nothing short of incredible! I'm transferring some of my archived books and have my collections all set up. That's a new thing for me since I only have had the K1 and they are so slick! I love having things organized! I'm going to work on more transferring tonight and then tomorrow I start reading a new book! Wahoo!!


You are so welcome! I too love KB. I was a longtime lurker, joined in June 2009 and have been enjoying this forum ever since. I am looking forward to many hours getting acquainted with my sleek K3. We have unexpected guests for the next few days, but I will be working in some "quality time" with this beauty, starting now.


----------



## Brian Work

I ordered mine on August 3rd, and got the notice today at 4:51pm that it had shipped. Current delivery estimate is Wednesday, September 1st.

I may have to take the day off work to sit on my doorstep.


----------



## Seamonkey

So happy mine arrived last week.. Saturday I was in a class from 8am-4:30pm and would have been crazed worrying about it sitting on the step and today I left at 9am and drove one patient to radiation and home, then went way north to pick up another pt and take her all the way down to the coast, and back, then went to Kohl's to exchange something so didn't get home until really late 111 miles too..  so happy K3 could be travelling with me.

And now I've caught up on the thread and was doing virttual snoopydances for all of you who got your K3s finally.

So sorry about the defective screen 

I did read mine in the sun today.. seems just fine.

Only slight downer of the day.. jury summons.  Will make it hard to schedule my driving that week.

Heather, hope your mom is doing better!


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's home! It's home! It's home!!

After reading about Leslie's screen I asked Hubs to open it up and check it out for me. He's also turned it on and it's charging. I think I'm going to send a few books to it so they'll already be waiting for me when I get home. The BRATs were nice enough to not hold it hostage.

Mom is the same today. Thanks for checking.


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> It's home! It's home! It's home!!
> 
> After reading about Leslie's screen I asked Hubs to open it up and check it out for me. He's also turned it on and it's charging. I think I'm going to send a few books to it so they'll already be waiting for me when I get home. The BRATs were nice enough to not hold it hostage.
> 
> Mom is the same today. Thanks for checking.


Good to hear from you, Heather and we're so glad your K3 has arrived and seems to be "healthy". Sounds like your mom continues to hold her own... we'll continue praying for her and your family. We're trying to behave ourselves in your absence so we make you proud... but it has not been easy since we've been pretty excited about our K3 deliveries and those of our KB friends. As I'm sure you've read.... we're all so happy with our K3s.... mine is amazing to say the least.
You take care and please keep us posted on your mom when you can. We miss you and look forward to your return when you are able. Until then.... we'll hold down the fort as best we can.


----------



## Dazlyn

Yay!  Received mine late this afternoon!!!  It is so small and light!  I really like the new controller instead of the joystick button from the k2.  

Congrats to those that got theirs today!  Btw, I ordered on 7/29 with 2 day free shipping and it shipped on 8/26.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Dazlyn said:


> Yay! Received mine late this afternoon!!! It is so small and light! I really like the new controller instead of the joystick button from the k2.
> 
> Congrats to those that got theirs today! Btw, I ordered on 7/29 with 2 day free shipping and it shipped on 8/26.


Kongrats dazlyn!! Glad yours arrived. Enjoy!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

PraiseGod13 said:


> *We're trying to behave ourselves in your absence so we make you proud.*.. but it has not been easy since we've been pretty excited about our K3 deliveries and those of our KB friends. As I'm sure you've read.... we're all so happy with our K3s.... mine is amazing to say the least.


This made me LOL! You're doing great...You guys kinda make me feel like the Mom around here (in a good way)..I'm taking care of all my Kindlers, and making sure you play nice.


----------



## Nicolas

My K3 had another two departure scans at Louisville (two full days after the previous two!). What the hell are they scanning it for? DHL delivered my K3 cover in two days halfway round the globe (from Arizona to Hungary), yet UPS is sitting on it for four days now and it still haven't left the States. Come on... I was so hoping to get it today


----------



## Pushka

Have all of the first wavers received their kindles yet?


----------



## Nicolas

Pushka said:


> Have all of the first wavers received their kindles yet?


No. I'm a first waver as well. However, delivery to Europe takes more time (apparently, for the Kindle - for the cover it did not). Especially considering that my Kindle just had another, in total FIFTH departure scan in Louisville. Another 5 hour delay. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## KeRaSh

Nicolas said:


> No. I'm a first waver as well. However, delivery to Europe takes more time (apparently, for the Kindle - for the cover it did not). Especially considering that my Kindle just had another, in total FIFTH departure scan in Louisville. Another 5 hour delay. This is getting ridiculous.


I also live in Europe and got my Kindle on release day. Maybe there's a problem with UPS. I only had one departure scan in Louisville and one in Cologne.


----------



## Leslie

My new Kindle is on it's way. This one is being shipped by FedEx which is slightly annoying because the FedEx guy is not as predictable in his arrival time--and often he doesn't arrive until after lunch. Oh well. I also hoped it would be UPS so he could pick up the broken Kindle which I need to ship back to Amazon. 

Either way, I am glad to have a new Kindle today and I am hopeful that this one is perfect! From reading all these posts I seem to be the only one who had a broken screen which really makes me think it happened in transit. I am glad no one else had to go through the trauma of a broken Kindle!

L


----------



## Nicolas

KeRaSh said:


> I also live in Europe and got my Kindle on release day. Maybe there's a problem with UPS. I only had one departure scan in Louisville and one in Cologne.


Yes, it's definitely a UPS problem, not Amazon. UPS got my Kindle on release day (27th, not earlier) and for some strange reason they decided to circulate it in the US. Nevada-Nevada-California-Kentucky. In Kentucky, it slept two (now three) days. Hopefully that rest will make it only the fresher whet it get here!


----------



## CandyTX

Nicolas said:


> Yes, it's definitely a UPS problem, not Amazon. UPS got my Kindle on release day (27th, not earlier) and for some strange reason they decided to circulate it in the US. Nevada-Nevada-California-Kentucky. In Kentucky, it slept two (now three) days. Hopefully that rest will make it only the fresher whet it get here!


I still lurk in this thread and I had to reply to this... I LOVE that you have such a good sense of humor about it. I'm sure it's highly annoying (no doubt!) but this made me giggle this morning...


----------



## Kathy

I can't seem to move over until everyone has their Ks. We're getting there!


----------



## kcrady

I'm sure there are many of us lurking here...  I want to see everyone get their new toy and I love the posts with the excitement of waiting for delivery and actually holding the K3 in your hands the first time!

No One Left Behind!


----------



## derek alvah

Nicolas said:


> Yes, it's definitely a UPS problem, not Amazon. UPS got my Kindle on release day (27th, not earlier) and for some strange reason they decided to circulate it in the US. Nevada-Nevada-California-Kentucky. In Kentucky, it slept two (now three) days. Hopefully that rest will make it only the fresher whet it get here!


Still lurking.When you finally do get your K3,you're gonna love it.So hang in there.


----------



## Tip10

I agree -- there's lots of us still hanging around here.
We'll be here until everyone is assimilated ...errr... gets their beloved new Kindles.


----------



## DD

Hi. I'm on the way to NY and posting from my Blackberry. Just wanted to agree with not leaving anyone behind. I'm sticking with all of you.


----------



## DD

Quote from Luv:


> The BRATs were nice enough to not hold it hostage


Luv, I think you should fingerprint it when you get home to be sure.


----------



## Atunah

Gonna be a long day, UPS doesn't come around here until around 5pm, usually later. Thats just the route he has covering all the apartments in the area. 

I guess I should be glad its UPS not Fedex though. I had some tea coming by Fedex and I waited all day yesterday for delivery, even called the apartment office and then at 9pm the tracking told me it got delivered at 5pm. I assume it was the office, although I don't recall the name.  

Now I have to wait until the office opens to pick it up. I can't believe how lazy these drivers are in apartments. I guess they think there is a office they don't have to come to my door. 

UPS always comes to my door, actually he calls me first to see if I am home. More reliable guy. Same one we had for 10 years. 

This first waver going back to wait mode.....


----------



## 13893

Mine came Friday, and then I couldn't use it because I couldn't remember the super-encrypto password my son made up for the wireless!

The router was old, and I've been wanting a new one anyway, so it was the perfect time to get a new router. This weekend was router hell, gah. I went through three routers before I found one that my internet provider could recognize.

Turns out, I've got mondo internet. Fiberoptic, superfast, omigod fast -- with the new router, it's so lovely!

Ahem. Anyway. I found out I HATED the Kindle! HATED it! I've been using Kindle for PC, which is SO easy. I couldn't figure out which buttons to push for what or how to get back to the home screen or... well, it was a nightmare.

So I popped up the user manual on Kindle for PC and read it there, ha. It was so much easier to read the directions because I could do searches and move around in the text quickly. So I finally figured out how to connect the wireless (I have the wi-fi version, obviously) and sent all my books to the new Kindle -- which I have named beebee.

Well, that was easy.

So I decided I should read a book on it, give it a chance.

oh.


----------



## ColumbiaKat

I am finally OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!!!!  Yay!  Ordered 8/1 in the first wave -- first notice of any action was late on 8/26.....my poor K3 has also toured this great land of ours -- Nevada, Kentucky, Richmond, Philadelphia, and finally to my home in Central NJ today!!!!!  

I'm "cough" not feeling "cough cough" quite well all of a sudden....might have to "ah-choo" stay home tomorrow............ ; )


----------



## Kathy

LKRigel said:


> Mine came Friday, and then I couldn't use it because I couldn't remember the super-encrypto password my son made up for the wireless!
> 
> The router was old, and I've been wanting a new one anyway, so it was the perfect time to get a new router. This weekend was router hell, gah. I went through three routers before I found one that my internet provider could recognize.
> 
> Turns out, I've got mondo internet. Fiberoptic, superfast, omigod fast -- with the new router, it's so lovely!
> 
> Ahem. Anyway. I found out I HATED the Kindle! HATED it! I've been using Kindle for PC, which is SO easy. I couldn't figure out which buttons to push for what or how to get back to the home screen or... well, it was a nightmare.
> 
> So I popped up the user manual on Kindle for PC and read it there, ha. It was so much easier to read the directions because I could do searches and move around in the text quickly. So I finally figured out how to connect the wireless (I have the wi-fi version, obviously) and sent all my books to the new Kindle -- which I have named beebee.
> 
> Well, that was easy.
> 
> So I decided I should read a book on it, give it a chance.
> 
> oh.


So Funny. Know how you feel.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

ColumbiaKat said:


> I am finally OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!!!! Yay! Ordered 8/1 in the first wave -- first notice of any action was late on 8/26.....my poor K3 has also toured this great land of ours -- Nevada, Kentucky, Richmond, Philadelphia, and finally to my home in Central NJ today!!!!!
> 
> I'm "cough" not feeling "cough cough" quite well all of a sudden....might have to "ah-choo" stay home tomorrow............ ; )


Same here. Except I don't have to play sick, I'm retired.  

Mike


----------



## Julia

Congrats to those whose kindles are out for delivery!! It is well worth the wait.


----------



## Robin

Thank you to the "lurkers", I appreciate the continued support! I figure I've got at least another week or 2. I'm an old k1'er & didn't decide to order the k3 under later than most here.


----------



## Marie

Is it OK if a second waver moves over to this thread now?  I ordered on Aug 4th, and I'm out for delivery as we speak! Can't wait.....


----------



## Atunah

Of course you can move to this thread. Its for everyone that has notice out  . Its just a few of us from the 1st wave that are the leftovers  

Wonder how far this next wave is stretching as far as order dates go. It seems to be going smoothly so far with no complete stop in shipping yet. Thats good news for those that ordered later. Looks like most will get it earlier than expected. 

Unless of course you were in the first wave, promised release day delivery yadda yadda whine whine  

Thankfully I have my Tennis to keep me company today while I wait for the UPS guy as time is going by slower and slower it seems ...


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy, my replacement K3 is out for delivery - really keeping my fingers crossed for it to a good (and my final) one!!!! Hate to go through thte hassle of replacing, plus having bonding issues...

For those returning a defective Kindle: if you use the provided pre-paid UPS label, do you still need to insure it before shipping (the e-mail I got kind of mentioned this but wasn't too clear about it  )? Thank you!


----------



## RamTheHammer

Neo, not sure about insurance but be sure to get a drop off receipt!


----------



## Neo

RamTheHammer said:


> Neo, not sure about insurance but be sure to get a drop off receipt!


Thank you and good point!


----------



## Leslie

My replacement Kindle is here, plugged in and turning itself on. So far so good.

The USB cable that came with it had just the cable, not the plug adapter for the end. The broken Kindle (from yesterday) did include the plug.

I had a young person staying at my house this summer. She received a Kindle for graduation and something happened and her screen broke. I contacted CS for her and obtained a replacement. That replacement Kindle didn't include a plug, either, just the cable.

Curious, I wondered if this was standard for replacements and I think it is. Looking carefully at the box:










Notice how there is a "R" in the tree on the box on the left. Also, the power says USB, not US. So, now we know, there is a difference.

Moral of the story: if you receive a replacement Kindle, hold onto the power supply when you return the broken one.

L


----------



## Tip10

YAY Leslie!!!


Here's to hoping it powers up, looks pretty and works flawlessly!!


----------



## Atunah

Thats interesting Leslie. Is that R unit the ones they also send to overseas customers? They don't get the plug either right? 

I can't believe you got 2 kindles while I still wait on my 1st  .

Amazon CS is really 2nd to none to get these out so quickly as replacements.

Now go play and report back


----------



## Leslie

Tip10 said:


> YAY Leslie!!!
> 
> Here's to hoping it powers up, looks pretty and works flawlessly!!


So far it is working perfectly and the SCREEN....Ohmigod it is GORGEOUS! So crisp, clear, and dark. I also cannot believe how light and thin it is. It makes my old Kindle feel like a glacial erratic. Okay, maybe that's an exaggeration but it suddenly looks very big and clunky.

I also realized the replacement box didn't include the instruction book, so I am holding onto that, too.

L


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> It's home! It's home! It's home!!
> 
> After reading about Leslie's screen I asked Hubs to open it up and check it out for me. He's also turned it on and it's charging. I think I'm going to send a few books to it so they'll already be waiting for me when I get home. The BRATs were nice enough to not hold it hostage.
> 
> Mom is the same today. Thanks for checking.


I am so happy to hear that your K3 arrived, and is charging! 



ColumbiaKat said:


> I am finally OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!!!! Yay! Ordered 8/1 in the first wave -- first notice of any action was late on 8/26.....my poor K3 has also toured this great land of ours -- Nevada, Kentucky, Richmond, Philadelphia, and finally to my home in Central NJ today!!!!!
> 
> I'm "cough" not feeling "cough cough" quite well all of a sudden....might have to "ah-choo" stay home tomorrow............ ; )


How exciting!!! Congratulations and I hope you enjoy your new k3. 

Leslie, I'm glad your replacement arrived too, and hope it is absolutely perfect, after all the delay.


----------



## tomatogirl

Pushka said:


> Have all of the first wavers received their kindles yet?


I'm a first waver as well, but still waiting. But it's out for delivery today!

I really appreciate everyone who've had their Kindles for ages now sticking around.


----------



## Tip10

Leslie said:


> and the SCREEN....Ohmigod it is GORGEOUS!


Ok -- she's officially powered it up!!  

Heather -- in case you haven't figured it out you're in for a real treat when you get home!! 
Godpseed and prayers be with you.


----------



## PraiseGod13

luvmy4brats said:


> This made me LOL! You're doing great...You guys kinda make me feel like the Mom around here (in a good way)


NO, NO, NO!! Not the Mom!! We have WAYYY too much fun with you for you to be the Mom.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> So far it is working perfectly and the SCREEN....Ohmigod it is GORGEOUS! So crisp, clear, and dark. I also cannot believe how light and thin it is. It makes my old Kindle feel like a glacial erratic. Okay, maybe that's an exaggeration but it suddenly looks very big and clunky.
> 
> I also realized the replacement box didn't include the instruction book, so I am holding onto that, too.
> 
> L


L: I am so happy you have your new kindle and that you love it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

ColumbiaKat said:


> I'm "cough" not feeling "cough cough" quite well all of a sudden....might have to "ah-choo" stay home tomorrow............ ; )


----------



## Dazlyn

Grats! to those that have received their K3 today!  I love mine, but now I am obsessing over accessories.  That forum is very dangerous...


----------



## PraiseGod13

Leslie.... I am so happy that your replacement K3 is excellent! They really are amazing, aren't they!!??!!


----------



## lesedi

Leslie

My first K3 had to be replaced. The wonderful CS rep, Derek, told me to ship back only the Kindle and keep everything else. 

My replacement showed up with only the USB cord and I was a bit worried about it. Glad to hear that you and others are only getting USB cord. So glad I kept the original charger. 

Enjoy!

Cherie


----------



## JaneD

My K3 is out for delivery to my home today!  How will I get through work knowing it's waiting for me?  *bounces impatiently*


----------



## PraiseGod13

JaneD said:


> My K3 is out for delivery to my home today! How will I get through work knowing it's waiting for me? *bounces impatiently*


Just a thought.....


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> So far it is working perfectly and the SCREEN....Ohmigod it is GORGEOUS! So crisp, clear, and dark. I also cannot believe how light and thin it is. It makes my old Kindle feel like a glacial erratic. Okay, maybe that's an exaggeration but it suddenly looks very big and clunky.
> 
> I also realized the replacement box didn't include the instruction book, so I am holding onto that, too.
> 
> L


So glad you got it so quickly. Good to know about the replacement. Interesting that they would have them packed up ahead of time.


----------



## Anne

ColumbiaKat said:


> I am finally OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!!!! Yay! Ordered 8/1 in the first wave -- first notice of any action was late on 8/26.....my poor K3 has also toured this great land of ours -- Nevada, Kentucky, Richmond, Philadelphia,
> and finally to my home in Central NJ today!!!!!
> 
> I'm "cough" not feeling "cough cough" quite well all of a sudden....might have to "ah-choo" stay home tomorrow............ ; )


It sounds like you should stay home and take care of that cough.


----------



## 13893

Anne said:


> It sounds like you should stay home and take care of that cough.


A common disease of modern life, Kindleitis. Not fatal when treated promptly.

Then there is Kindlephasia, where the patient fully realizes there are other things in the world but can only talk about his or her Kindle.

Not to be confused with Kindleosis, in which the patient functions quite well in normal activities of daily living, but has a compulsion to work the subject of all things Kindle into every conversation.

The only treatment is a Kindlectomy, but this is so severe that most patients choose to live with the disease.


----------



## Neo

I just noticed something weird on the UPS tracking: my replacement Kindle has been out for delivery since 2:54AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That can't be right, can? Do you guys think that one of the UPS guys got away with it and so just put it as "out for delivery"


----------



## Robin

@Neo - Mine often show out for delivery at odd hours. I figure that's when they finish packing the truck at the UPS distribution center, not when the truck actually leaves. Just my guess!


----------



## Monica of NY

Leslie said:


> So far it is working perfectly and the SCREEN....Ohmigod it is GORGEOUS! So crisp, clear, and dark. I also cannot believe how light and thin it is. It makes my old Kindle feel like a glacial erratic. Okay, maybe that's an exaggeration but it suddenly looks very big and clunky.
> 
> I also realized the replacement box didn't include the instruction book, so I am holding onto that, too.
> 
> L


So glad you finally have it!! What a difference a day makes!


----------



## izzy

Does amazon first put a pending charge of $1 on your credit card before charging for the kindle? 

Still no estimate or anything but my pink case will be here today!

Also leslie I'm glad to hear that they replaced your k3 so quickly. I would have been freaking out if that happened to me.


----------



## Linjeakel

izzy said:


> Does amazon first put a pending charge of $1 on your credit card before charging for the kindle?
> 
> Still no estimate or anything but my pink case will be here today!
> 
> Also leslie I'm glad to hear that they replaced your k3 so quickly. I would have been freaking out if that happened to me.


Yes, that means they've pinged your card to see if it's genuine and that the proper charge will go through. The $1.00 will probably be cancelled.


----------



## Neo

Robin said:


> @Neo - Mine often show out for delivery at odd hours. I figure that's when they finish packing the truck at the UPS distribution center, not when the truck actually leaves. Just my guess!


Thanks Robin, makes sense and is actually reassuring  - so there is still hope for today


----------



## Atunah

Mine has been out for delivery since 3 am  . I guess UPS driver just has to show up and off and go. 

As long as they parked it in the shade. It is like 100 here and I am already worried as every package I get is usually glowing hot. He drives around all day until he gets to me at 5pm or later. 

I am now totally worked up about collections. I thought I had an idea how to set them up, but I keep changing my mind. I have 1300 unread books to move over so I can't change my mind   . I have to put them in batches in the collections as they come in or I'll never find them again on the kindle. If I let some slip through the collection crack, they are lost in sorting hell


----------



## BookBeast

LKRigel said:


> A common disease of modern life, Kindleitis. Not fatal when treated promptly.
> 
> Then there is Kindlephasia, where the patient fully realizes there are other things in the world but can only talk about his or her Kindle.
> 
> Not to be confused with Kindleosis, in which the patient functions quite well in normal activities of daily living, but has a compulsion to work the subject of all things Kindle into every conversation.
> 
> The only treatment is a Kindlectomy, but this is so severe that most patients choose to live with the disease.


I saw a license plate that read BKINDER and I though to myself....cool! a kindle license plate........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Kindle Mania!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> For those returning a defective Kindle: if you use the provided pre-paid UPS label, do you still need to insure it before shipping (the e-mail I got kind of mentioned this but wasn't too clear about it )? Thank you!


Nope, just drop it off. As a matter of fact, if you have it boxed up and ready to go when your UPS driver gets there with the new one, he'll just take it with him. Save yourself a trip.


----------



## NitroStitch

I'm finally shipping soon!!!    Ordered August 5, no delivery date estimates yet.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope, just drop it off. As a matter of fact, if you have it boxed up and ready to go when your UPS driver gets there with the new one, he'll just take it with him. Save yourself a trip.


That is a great idea. Heather I am so happy you K3 is at your house waiting for you.


----------



## tomatogirl

OMG you guys, there's a big brown van outside!!!


----------



## Anne

tomatogirl said:


> OMG you guys, there's a big brown van outside!!!


I hope it's your K3


----------



## tomatogirl

Anne said:


> I hope it's your K3


It IS!!! I have it in my grubby little hands.

Holy cow, the screen is SO much nicer than the Nook I was playing with a couple of weeks ago at B&N!

You know, last night, I told my husband, "I don't want to make you a Kindle Widower." And he replied, "It's okay, I understand." How much do I love this guy!


----------



## Kathy

tomatogirl said:


> It IS!!! I have it in my grubby little hands.
> 
> Holy cow, the screen is SO much nicer than the Nook I was playing with a couple of weeks ago at B&N!
> 
> You know, last night, I told my husband, "I don't want to make you a Kindle Widower." And he replied, "It's okay, I understand." How much do I love this guy!


So glad you got it!


----------



## BookBeast

Mine came at about 2:30pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........ummmm I am still cleaning the kitchen though.....wifey might kill me if I open it before finishing


----------



## Nicolas

candytx said:


> I still lurk in this thread and I had to reply to this... I LOVE that you have such a good sense of humor about it. I'm sure it's highly annoying (no doubt!) but this made me giggle this morning...


Well, I just had to find something positive about it, and I'm really glad to have made you feel better  Good news is that after the extensive rest in the sunny hills of Kentucky, my K3 is finally in Cologne, Germany. I have a good feeling about this... when I was there, I loved that city, so I'm sure that nothing bad (faulty/defective/broken) shall come out of there. Will post the "out for delivery" notice as well, as I seem to be one of the last first-wave elders (at the age of 24) out there in KB


----------



## Atunah

Its here. Feels weird. Don't have another word for it, weird  .

I'll need some time to get used to that font. Having read on my K1 for almost 2 years its just a matter what one is used to. This is different. 
I first checked the screen after seeing Leslie's first carcass  . Then I obsessively clicked on all the buttons and driving myself nuts with checking if they are lined up exactly the same. 

I do have some scuff marks on the top and side of the bezel. Mostly visible when turning the kindle so i don't think I'll bother with that. My k1 always looked like someone had run sandpaper all over it from the moment I got it  

I have been driving myself nuts with the text lineup. What I mean is that I have the appearance of the text not being perfectly centered. I even took a ruler with milimeter and I am having a hard time figuring it out. Its seems like the text tilts towards the right corner. But when i measure, I can't really tell. I'll have to actually read to figure this mystery out lol

The screen color itself is grey. When I lay my K1 next to it its not so different, until light gets to it, then the K3 really pops. Contrast is much better although i never had any issue with that on my K1.

Its charging now, I made a couple of collections and its on wifi, one try got it on that so thats great. 

I do need a cover, I always read my k1 in a oberon and I don't know how to hold this thing lol.

I feel like I drunk a pot of coffee which I didn't  

Oh, I miss my wheel just a little.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

1817hrs (that's 6:17PM to you normal types) and it was just set down at the front door. Woohoo!

Now let's see if it works with no problems.

Mike


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Oh, I miss my wheel just a little.


Oh, God, I remember that feeling....I loved the little K1 wheel....

L


----------



## Neo

OK, so, I need your guys' advice. I finally got my replacement K3 - which was an achievement in itself, as I finally realized that Amazon had it shipped to my billing address instead of to my concierge's (took a phone call to UPS to realize that and ascertain that they had not yet attempted to deliver it - this was followed by me jumping in a taxi and a race with the UPS guy, I won  - ok, I think the UPS guy thought I was nuts when I jumped on him and told him to please give me my K3 ).

Anyway. The new K3 is perfect - hardware wise. All buttons aligned and actually much more quiet than my first K3. It actually detected my wi-fi (first K3 never did!). Plastic frame is flush with the screen and not un-gluing. So far so good. BUT. And this is where I need your advice:

I realized that the screen kind of looked different, and so had a side by side comparison. Second K3's background is much lighter than the first, very clearly and noticeably so. Nice right? Except that so is the "print"/writing! Now if I had never seen the first K3, I think that I would still be thrilled with the screen of the second K3, but the writing, while still very sharp/crisp and dark, is less "fat"/bold than on the first K3 ... Also, page turns are much slower on the second K3 (although all the books I have downloaded have finished indexing), but then I remember that it was the same on the first K3 until it was fully charged (leaving second K3 alone and charging now), so I'll give that the benefit of the doubt until in a few hours...

But I still wonder what I should do about the screen . I try to think: what if I had never seen the screen of the first K3, would I be happy with the screen of the second one, but it's no use as I have now seen both. I mean, the second screen is still LOVELY, just not as dark as the first - with, of course, the flip of the coin which is that the background, while still gray, is amazingly light!

What would you do? Try for a third K3??



luvmy4brats said:


> Nope, just drop it off. As a matter of fact, if you have it boxed up and ready to go when your UPS driver gets there with the new one, he'll just take it with him. Save yourself a trip.


Heather, thank you for the awesome advice, but I read it too late . But thank you for the info on the insurance, really appreciate it


----------



## lynninva

Neo said:


> I realized that the screen kind of looked different, and so had a side by side comparison. Second K3's background is much lighter than the first, very clearly and noticeably so. Nice right? Except that so is the "print"/writing! Now if I had never seen the first K3, I think that I would still be thrilled with the screen of the second K3, but the writing, while still very sharp/crisp and dark, is less "fat"/bold than on the first K3 ..


Did you check that both Kindles are using the same font? If I remember correctly, I think the sans serif looks bolder.


----------



## derek alvah

Any first wavers still waiting?


----------



## Pushka

So, are all first wavers there yet?  Seems like other than luv who is having a reunion today, we might be almost done?

I am worried that the k3 is so light, I almost feel like I am going to throw it when I pick it up, it is nekkid so without the weight of the k2 and cover, it seems weightless!
I remember the same problem when we had a kitten and a full grown cat.


----------



## Neo

lynninva said:


> Did you check that both Kindles are using the same font? If I remember correctly, I think the sans serif looks bolder.


Yes, and I even made sure I had the same size font and spacing 

What to do, what to do, what to do?


----------



## derek alvah

> I am worried that the k3 is so light, I almost feel like I am going to throw it when I pick it up


Yes.It is so small and light.I ordered a glossy skin because people said they have a sticky feel to them.Thought it might make the K feel more secure in my hand.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm in Denver now. As soon as I land in Baltimore and drive the 2 hours home, I'm sure I'll be wide awake enough to play  . Yeah, right... It'll be nearly 4 am when I get home.   

But you know I'm going to have to at least look at it..


----------



## Kathy

Pushka said:


> I am worried that the k3 is so light, I almost feel like I am going to throw it when I pick it up, it is nekkid so without the weight of the k2 and cover, it seems weightless!


I couldn't wait to get my cover. I was so afraid I was going to drop it. I can't wait to order an Oberon for it.


Neo said:


> Yes, and I even made sure I had the same size font and spacing
> 
> What to do, what to do, what to do?


Try a restart and see if that helps. If not, I would not keep it. You will always know that the text should be darker. Better to do it now while it is still new. If there are marks on it, I would also return it.


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> Try a restart and see if that helps. If not, I would not keep it. You will always know that the text should be darker. Better to do it now while it is still new. If there are marks on it, I would also return it.


You are totally right Kathy, and I had just come to the same conclusion - especially as I have been playing with it again (still leaving it to charge although the light has been green for over an hour now, but figured I'd let it charge a bit extra for the first time), and the page turns were still as slow (really, slower than on my K2!).

So anyway, here I am, with my 2 K3s in front of me and waiting for Kindle CS to get connected, when I decided to give it one more try and turn a page in my open book. Call me nuts, all of a sudden, the print got darker, and fatter, and page turns are super fast! Go figure  So I hung up. I mean, I'm happy, but totally confused now!

So I've decided to give a day or 2 of trial and see how it goes. If all stays as of right now, fine. If it reverses back to being slow and light print, it's going back. And I've also decided to hold on to the first K3 for a few days longer too, just in case (Kindle number 1 is actually perfect, except for the slight issue of the plastic not being glued to the screen on the left side, hem..)...


----------



## Patricia

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in Denver now. As soon as I land in Baltimore and drive the 2 hours home, I'm sure I'll be wide awake enough to play . Yeah, right... It'll be nearly 4 am when I get home.
> 
> But you know I'm going to have to at least look at it..


I can't wait to read what you think about it...I love it more every day. I got the Amazon hot pink with light cover yesterday, and it's perfect!


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> You are totally right Kathy, and I had just come to the same conclusion - especially as I have been playing with it again (still leaving it to charge although the light has been green for over an hour now, but figured I'd let it charge a bit extra for the first time), and the page turns were still as slow (really, slower than on my K2!).
> 
> So anyway, here I am, with my 2 K3s in front of me and waiting for Kindle CS to get connected, when I decided to give it one more try and turn a page in my open book. Call me nuts, all of a sudden, the print got darker, and fatter, and page turns are super fast! Go figure  So I hung up. I mean, I'm happy, but totally confused now!
> 
> So I've decided to give a day or 2 of trial and see how it goes. If all stays as of right now, fine. If it reverses back to being slow and light print, it's going back. And I've also decided to hold on to the first K3 for a few days longer too, just in case (Kindle number 1 is actually perfect, except for the slight issue of the plastic not being glued to the screen on the left side, hem..)...


When mine wasn't completely charged and I downloaded some books it was slow and the text was lighter. I did a restart and presto it was perfect and has been ever since. I think I would have been better to wait until it was fully charged before turning on the wireless and downloading books.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in Denver now. As soon as I land in Baltimore and drive the 2 hours home, I'm sure I'll be wide awake enough to play . Yeah, right... It'll be nearly 4 am when I get home.
> 
> But you know I'm going to have to at least look at it..


Just don't fall asleep and lay on it.  Glad you are nearly home and that you were able to talk to your mom before leaving. Have fun playing with your K tomorrow and let some of the worries go away for a few hours. Can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> When mine wasn't completely charged and I downloaded some books it was slow and the text was lighter. I did a restart and presto it was perfect and has been ever since. I think I would have been better to wait until it was fully charged before turning on the wireless and downloading books.


LOL, you are right, I think I was over eager on that one! Have decided to let it charge a little bit longer without touching it, just for the heck of it and then I'll go cuddle up in bed with it and put it through the real test... Will definitely report back tomorrow!


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in Denver now. As soon as I land in Baltimore and drive the 2 hours home, I'm sure I'll be wide awake enough to play . Yeah, right... It'll be nearly 4 am when I get home.
> 
> But you know I'm going to have to at least look at it..


I am happy you are on your way home. I cannot wait to hear how you love your K3.


----------



## Anne

tomatogirl said:


> It IS!!! I have it in my grubby little hands.
> 
> Holy cow, the screen is SO much nicer than the Nook I was playing with a couple of weeks ago at B&N!
> 
> You know, last night, I told my husband, "I don't want to make you a Kindle Widower." And he replied, "It's okay, I understand." How much do I love this guy!


What a Great Guy. Enjoy your K3


----------



## Atunah

Collections, Omegoody I have collections  

I found that I am way to over anal about them too. Over thinking the darn things. I will work on simplicity some other time. I got all the amazon books on it for now, still have all my non amazon to go, total of 1300 books.  . I got around 250 on so I am leaving it alone now. 

I did notice it was a bit laggy when adding to collections, like when I scroll down the add to collection thingy is there 3 times until the curser catches up. I hope thats just the indexing cause thats a bit annoying. Its like that most times I scroll down to something with the pad thingy. Gosh I am so out of my zone coming from the scroll wheel  .

Everything was very intuitive though. I just clickety click and figured out the collection stuff and how to navigate. Mind you, I am making a huge jump here from a K1, most of whats new to me isn't new to those that had a K2. 

Nicely done Amazon, nicely done indeed.  

eta: My hubby now wants my K1 OMG     .


----------



## Monica of NY

tomatogirl said:


> It IS!!! I have it in my grubby little hands.
> 
> Holy cow, the screen is SO much nicer than the Nook I was playing with a couple of weeks ago at B&N!
> 
> You know, last night, I told my husband, "I don't want to make you a Kindle Widower." And he replied, "It's okay, I understand." How much do I love this guy!


Congratulations!!

-One of the "crickets"


----------



## tomatogirl

Monica of NY said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> -One of the "crickets"


Yay, crickets! *chirp* *chirp* *chirp*

(I'm already a quarter of the way done with reading a bookclub book - so awesome! The screen and print on this is amazing!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

1.5 hours until I meet my new Kindle.


----------



## Nicolas

luvmy4brats said:


> 1.5 hours until I meet my new Kindle.


Mine wait is something like that, too. Just sent back the custom clearance authorization, got off the phone with the UPS organizer, and my Kindle is out for delivery! For DHL it took two hours, UPS might be the same, so we might be the last first wavers here


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> 1.5 hours until I meet my new Kindle.


Well?! It's been 2.25 hours since you posted that!


----------



## Kathy

911jason said:


> Well?! It's been 2.25 hours since you posted that!


She probably fell asleep with it in her hands.


----------



## Nicolas

911jason said:


> Well?! It's been 2.25 hours since you posted that!


She's busy playing with it. 
Mine hasn't delivered yet and it's already 4pm... Fortunately I have a lot of work to do, so will be here until 7-8pm, but I was really hopeful of delivery today. Especially after seeing the UPS status change.


----------



## Tatiana

9/1 morning:

My K3 cover shipped from New Castle, Delaware on Monday, 8/30 via UPS (United Parcel Service).  We live in N. VA.  It drove past our UPS shipping facility (in NVA - metro Washington DC), and our home, to Martinsburg, WVA yesterday and left Martinsburg this a.m. to backtrack to N. VA!  If they had come directly to our shipping facility (as they usually do), I could have had the package TODAY instead of the expected delivery date of Friday 9/3.

I've tracked other shipments from Amazon that shipped out of New Castle, DE and they came directly to our local shipping facility (which is 10 minutes from our home) with no side trip to Martinsburg, WVA.  What's going on with the Kindle and Kindle accessory shipments?

9/1 afternoon:

From Monday 8/30 thru this morning, 9/1, the Amazon website said my Kindle cover was being shipped UPS which is why I was surprised by the shipment going bypassing local shipping center and continuing on to WVA then backtracking here.  As of 2:30 p.m. 9/1 the shipping information totally changed to the following:

Date                        Time            Location                                              Event Details
September 1, 2010 02:29:58 AM Fedex Smartpost Martinsburg WV US                 Departure Scan
September 1, 2010 02:29:00 AM ---                                                                 Arrival Scan
August 31, 2010         02:59:55 PM Fedex Smartpost Martinsburg WV US                 Arrival Scan
August 30, 2010         09:36:00 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

The FedEX Smartpost means it will be transferred to and delivered by the USPS.  It took 3 days for the correct tracking info to be posted.  I wonder why Amazon originally said it was being shipped United Parcel Service and then it changed today?  I think this Kindle launch has the shipping dept. totally befuddled and confused. 

I wonder what is going to happen when my Kindle is shipped?  I shudder to think about it!


----------



## rmagruder

Hey would it be incredibly obnoxious of me to request that everyone stating they got a ship email or, better yet, the actual delivery, also indicate in their post the order date?

I'm sitting on an August 9th order and no word yet from amazon, and I'm just wondering where we are in the order...

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Kathy

rmagruder said:


> Hey would it be incredibly obnoxious of me to request that everyone stating they got a ship email or, better yet, the actual delivery, also indicate in their post the order date?
> 
> I'm sitting on an August 9th order and no word yet from amazon, and I'm just wondering where we are in the order...
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


Most of the original post in this thread were from the 7/28 - 7/30 order dates. I ordered on 7/28 and received mine on 8/27.


----------



## izzy

rmagruder said:


> Hey would it be incredibly obnoxious of me to request that everyone stating they got a ship email or, better yet, the actual delivery, also indicate in their post the order date?
> 
> I'm sitting on an August 9th order and no word yet from amazon, and I'm just wondering where we are in the order...
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


There is a thread of people who ordered on aug 6th and after. It seems that some of them are getting shipping soon notices now.


----------



## Atunah

rmagruder said:


> Hey would it be incredibly obnoxious of me to request that everyone stating they got a ship email or, better yet, the actual delivery, also indicate in their post the order date?
> 
> I'm sitting on an August 9th order and no word yet from amazon, and I'm just wondering where we are in the order...
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


There is a thread down there for orders aug 6th and after, you might get an idea where you are at there. Shouldn't be long though, I see some 4th and 6th with notices.


----------



## Neo

Heather, come back and tell us how you like your new K3 please  !!!! Hope all is well with you, your Mom, and your K3  . I don't post that much, but my thoughts have been with you (and sending loads of positive vibes - are you getting them?).


----------



## Nicolas

In spite of the 9am "Out for delivery" message, they didn't deliver my K3 today  I worked two hours overtime (until 7pm) so that I'd be definitely there when the UPS guy would arrive but he never showed up. Tomorrow it is then, that was the estimated delivery day anyway.

Now I'm really anxious to hear Luvmy4brats' Kindle experiences


----------



## Atunah

All right, there should be some deliveries today.


----------



## Anne

Nicolas said:


> In spite of the 9am "Out for delivery" message, they didn't deliver my K3 today  I worked two hours overtime (until 7pm) so that I'd be definitely there when the UPS guy would arrive but he never showed up. Tomorrow it is then, that was the estimated delivery day anyway.
> 
> Now I'm really anxious to hear Luvmy4brats' Kindle experiences


I anxious to hear how Heather loves her K3.


----------



## DD

Hi! Just got back from our 1-day trip to NY and I'm happy to see so many of you 'first-wavers' have received your K3's. Looks like everything's coming up roses!









Heather, can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got home and crawled into bed. I didn't even have the energy to look at it. It was all charged up and waiting for me on my Peeramid on my bed. I gave it a little pat and off to sleep I went.

I'm playing with it now. It's a Luv sized Kindle  . It feels as if it were made perfectly for my little hands. I'll need to get used to the switches on the bottom. I keep trying to find them on the top. I just now got my WiFi set up. It wasn't seeing my network at all. I think it took 4 tries, but I got it. I think here in the house, it's probably about the same speed as my 3G. But I bet when I'm out and about it'll be quicker.

I'll play with it more tonight while we're all at soccer and choir practice. 

BTW, my Kindle's name is Quinn... But I don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet..


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I got home and crawled into bed. I didn't even have the energy to look at it. It was all charged up and waiting for me on my Peeramid on my bed. I gave it a little pat and off to sleep I went.
> 
> I'm playing with it now. It's a Luv sized Kindle . It feels as if it were made perfectly for my little hands. I'll need to get used to the switches on the bottom. I keep trying to find them on the top. I just now got my WiFi set up. It wasn't seeing my network at all. I think it took 4 tries, but I got it. I think here in the house, it's probably about the same speed as my 3G. But I bet when I'm out and about it'll be quicker.
> 
> I'll play with it more tonight while we're all at soccer and choir practice.
> 
> BTW, my Kindle's name is Quinn... But I don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet..


So glad you got home ok. I like the name. I don't know if you ever read the Catherine Coulter books, but Savage has a computer that changes sex so your Kindle could do the same.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I got home and crawled into bed. I didn't even have the energy to look at it. It was all charged up and waiting for me on my Peeramid on my bed. I gave it a little pat and off to sleep I went.
> 
> I'm playing with it now. It's a Luv sized Kindle . It feels as if it were made perfectly for my little hands. I'll need to get used to the switches on the bottom. I keep trying to find them on the top. I just now got my WiFi set up. It wasn't seeing my network at all. I think it took 4 tries, but I got it. I think here in the house, it's probably about the same speed as my 3G. But I bet when I'm out and about it'll be quicker.
> 
> I'll play with it more tonight while we're all at soccer and choir practice.
> 
> BTW, my Kindle's name is Quinn... But I don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet..


So glad for you, Luv! I like that, "Luv sizes Kindle".

Is that every one of the 'firstwavers' here. Do we all have them?


----------



## Edge

Ordered August 5th. Just got my email (and credit card was charged) saying that I should expect my K3 via FedEx tomorrow.

YAY!


----------



## CaroleC

luvmy4brats said:


> I got home and crawled into bed. I didn't even have the energy to look at it. It was all charged up and waiting for me on my Peeramid on my bed. I gave it a little pat and off to sleep I went.
> 
> I'm playing with it now. It's a Luv sized Kindle . It feels as if it were made perfectly for my little hands. I'll need to get used to the switches on the bottom. I keep trying to find them on the top. I just now got my WiFi set up. It wasn't seeing my network at all. I think it took 4 tries, but I got it. I think here in the house, it's probably about the same speed as my 3G. But I bet when I'm out and about it'll be quicker.
> 
> I'll play with it more tonight while we're all at soccer and choir practice.
> 
> BTW, my Kindle's name is Quinn... But I don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet..


Yay!! I'm glad you finally have Quinn in your hands and that you are enjoying him/her.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongrats to all of the first-wavers who now have their K3s!! After having mine for two days now, I really think that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books!


----------



## Kathy

PraiseGod13 said:


> Kongrats to all of the first-wavers who now have their K3s!! After having mine for two days now, I really think that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books!


Love this. So far, it looks like everyone that started with this thread has theirs. Wow, what a fun filled few days. We have all survived another Kindle watch so far.


----------



## DCScott

I ordered my K3 mid-day on the 5th.  Some time last night (tues) my open order page changed from "we have no clue" to "shipping soon" and my charge card was hit.  Still no shipping date however.  I'm leaving Thursday night for a 5 day trip and was really hoping.......oh well.  It will no doubt show up an hour after I leave town.


----------



## cbb77

I ordered on Aug 7th and my status has changed today to "Shipping Soon".  Didn't expect it till next week.  Hopefully I may get it before the weekend.


----------



## sookie

OMG!  I logged in and 'shipping soon!'    OMG! 

Very excited   I sound silly


----------



## Braveart

I got my email today!! Said three days. Has shipped!!Hold on kiddo!
http://www.eatel.net/~snichols.power.htm
Braveart


----------



## xarienne

Checked my account a few moments ago and let out a loud shriek of joy: 'Shipping Soon' !!!

(Thank goodness I was home from work when that happened--I'm not sure how the shriek would've gone over there!)

[Ordered mine on August 8.]


----------



## Anne

sookie said:


> OMG! I logged in and 'shipping soon!'  OMG!
> 
> Very excited  I sound silly


You don't sound silly. You are just happy you are getting you K3 soon.


----------



## Nicolas

Kathy said:


> Love this. So far, it looks like everyone that started with this thread has theirs. Wow, what a fun filled few days. We have all survived another Kindle watch so far.


Sadly, not. I'm also a first waver (ordered on July 31), and UPS or the customs authorities are killing me with their tardiness. Somehow, they decided that after yesterday's import scan, customs clearance - for which I promptly sent them the due authorization two days ago - and posting "out for delivery" yesterday morning, my Kindle needed a second import scan, customs clearance, this morning. They just really don't care about their tracking system, all the posts are illogical. If their system is to believe, my Kindle arrived at Vecses (small town near the final destination, Budapest), then went back to Austria, later returned to Budapest just to leave for Austria again. Insane. DHL did so much better with the cover.


----------



## Nicolas

Sorry for the double-post, but my Kindle finally arrived!!! At first I freaked out when I saw my package "Delivered" at the Amazon site without even seeing a delivery guy, but later I figured out that the one who signed for me was a secretary at our partner firm downstairs. So I rushed there to grab the box, and here it is, sitting at my desk. There's a lot of work to be done, but after lunch, I'll open it


----------



## DD

Hoorah!!  So happy for you!  Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## tomatogirl

Nicolas said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but my Kindle finally arrived!!! At first I freaked out when I saw my package "Delivered" at the Amazon site without even seeing a delivery guy, but later I figured out that the one who signed for me was a secretary at our partner firm downstairs. So I rushed there to grab the box, and here it is, sitting at my desk. There's a lot of work to be done, but after lunch, I'll open it


That is fantastic, Nicolas!! So glad it finally made it through customs. Hopefully there's not too many sniffer dog nose prints on it.


----------



## Nicolas

tomatogirl said:


> That is fantastic, Nicolas!! So glad it finally made it through customs. Hopefully there's not too many sniffer dog nose prints on it.


I'm glad to announce: none at all! 

It was a real test of faith, putting off the unboxing for a few hours, but now as my bosses have their lunch as well, I couldn't resist anymore: it's just magnificent! The screen looks amazing, really easy on the eyes. The device is much smaller than expected, but so was the cover. Uploaded a few pdfs, went through the options, works like a charm. It's resting on the PC, plugged in, sucking up all the energy it'll need for the next few years' intense usage.

So, I was probably the last one of the first wave. I'm so glad I joined the K3 owners club


----------



## izzy

WOO mine is shipping soon! Amazon CS said to email them if i don't get a shipping notice by the 3rd! 
I am so excited that when I get back my k3 will be waiting for me!


----------



## travelbug

I ordered mine on Aug. 9 and it now says shipping soon!


----------



## Janelmc

Also ordered mine on the 9th, now seeing "Shipping Soon"!  yahhhhhh


----------



## Pippers

Man, I've got a 3G that I ordered on the 11th. It's funny watching the dates of "shipping soon" slowly making it's way to my date.


----------



## sookie

It shipped!    Now I just have to see when it will get here


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nicolas said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but my Kindle finally arrived!!! At first I freaked out when I saw my package "Delivered" at the Amazon site without even seeing a delivery guy, but later I figured out that the one who signed for me was a secretary at our partner firm downstairs. So I rushed there to grab the box, and here it is, sitting at my desk. There's a lot of work to be done, but after lunch, I'll open it


YAY!


----------



## sookie

And I have a date for delivery Sept 4


----------



## bubba_gump

Purchased Aug 8, just got notice of SHIPPING SOON on Sep 2.


----------



## Kathy

Nicolas said:


> I'm glad to announce: none at all!
> 
> It was a real test of faith, putting off the unboxing for a few hours, but now as my bosses have their lunch as well, I couldn't resist anymore: it's just magnificent! The screen looks amazing, really easy on the eyes. The device is much smaller than expected, but so was the cover. Uploaded a few pdfs, went through the options, works like a charm. It's resting on the PC, plugged in, sucking up all the energy it'll need for the next few years' intense usage.
> 
> So, I was probably the last one of the first wave. I'm so glad I joined the K3 owners club


Good going. Now the second wave begins.


----------



## mmzcreates

I just got a shipping soon on both Kindles I orders. I originally ordered on 08/11 and 08/12.    I can't want to get this. I'm hoping delivery for tomorrow.


----------



## bwbollom

I ordered mine on the 12th and the status has now changed to "Shipping Soon!" It surprised me because I paid with my paypal credit card and I have some stuff that I want to buy tonight, so I just went to check my balance and it had WAAAAAY less than I thought it would. Then I saw the charge from Amazon and was quite happy!

No delivery date yet, but at least now there's been some activity, so it shouldn't be too much longer!


----------



## mmzcreates

bwbollom said:


> No delivery date yet, but at least now there's been some activity, so it shouldn't be too much longer!


Yup, no delivery date but I'm hoping for tomorrow since I ordered one day. It just needs to leave tonight.


----------



## larryb52

ordered 10th been sitting on shipping soon most of afternoon...need to see the shipped...


----------



## Cardinal

I ordered on August 5th.  Yesterday it changed to shipping soon, and today it was shipped and should arrive Sept 7th.


----------



## sams

Ordered the 12th and I just noticed it's changed to "shipping soon"! And my credit card has been hit, so yay!


----------



## Archer531

I ordered on the 15th, so i'm getting close!!!


----------



## nel

Ordered mine on August 11th and the message changed last night
from "Not Yet Shipped" to "Shipping Soon"!!!!

I notice people seem to get kindle3 within 4-5 days
after it changes to "Shipping Soon".
I wonder if the same rule applied to shipping overseas like me....


----------



## mlewis78

I'm glad to see these, since I ordered on 8/11.  Still "Not Yet Shipped" so far, but I have hope that in the next day or so that it will change to Shipping Soon.


----------



## Belle2Be

Just changed to shipping soon! I ordered Aug 10th.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shipped! Just got the notice today. Since it's a Christmas present, I'll have to give it a good workout for the next 30 days to make sure it works okay, right?


----------



## Robin

@Gertie - it's considerate of you to fully test the Kindle before gifting it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Robin said:


> @Gertie - it's considerate of you to fully test the Kindle before gifting it.


Well, you know, I'm just that kind of grandma.


----------



## mlewis78

Just checked and it's SHIPPING SOON.  Hooray!  No estimated date, but that is probably standard for them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> Just checked and it's SHIPPING SOON. Hooray! No estimated date, but that is probably standard for them.


I never even got that. All of a sudden it shipped. I really didn't expect it for another two weeks at least.


----------



## rockstone

SHIPPING SOON... SHIPPING SOON.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Shipped! Just got the notice today. Since it's a Christmas present, I'll have to give it a good workout for the next 30 days to make sure it works okay, right?


Who's Christmas Present is it?


----------



## Pippers

August 11th 3G Graphite - Shipping Soon! Next day, so should be here tomorrow.


----------



## CandyTX

I'm back on Kindle Watch here again. I ordered my friend's kindle graphite 3G on August 18th, so am expecting a shipping notice today or perhaps Tuesday... she's so excited!


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Ordered August 10th, sometime since 5:00 last night it changed to 'Shipping Soon'.  2-day shipping so I should indeed have it on the 8th.

Now I'm getting all hot and bothered over it and have to wait out a long weekend


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

oh, oh, Oh, oH, OHHH!  amazon just changed my status to shipping soon and it cannot be changed!!!!  woopeee....  i ordered on Aug 15.  we are going to London for a week starting the 11th.  i'm so glad that it looks like i will get it before we go.....


----------



## mmzcreates

My shipping soon has changed to shipped for both Kindles. Delivery on 09/07 by FedEx. Unless I'm real lucky and it gets delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Belle2Be

Pippers said:


> August 11th 3G Graphite - Shipping Soon! Next day, so should be here tomorrow.


Just an FYI, Shipping soon isn't the same as Shipped  Mine has said Shipping Soon for 2 days now, and I also have next day shipping, my card hasn't been charged though yet.


----------



## Belle2Be

Ok I'm a little PO'd, good excellent amazing news is it says "Shipped" just now. YAY. Super annoying news is I paid for the next day shipping, and they decided to ship it on a Friday so I wont get it until the 7th. Since I wasn't expecting it until the 8th or 9th anyway, it's ok, but still a little irritating.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

Shipped! Ordered on the 12 August and I got the email 4 Sept (Eastern Australian time). Going to get here by 10 September!


----------



## drenee

Finally....finally....finally, my order shipped today.  It shipped from Delaware.  
Now, I can add another gift card to my account and start buying books again.  Finally!!!
deb


----------



## Belle2Be

drenee said:


> Finally....finally....finally, my order shipped today. It shipped from Delaware.
> Now, I can add another gift card to my account and start buying books again. Finally!!!
> deb


Wow they are all over! Mine shipped from Kentucky.


----------



## Archer531

I ordered on the 15th and it shipped today, darn holiday means I won't get it until the 7th but that's still 3 days faster then Amazon said when I ordered. Hooray!


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Mine shipped at about 6pm EST. I'm curious because I upgraded to 2nd day delivery and haven't been charged anything extra for it. Was that already included because I had an estimate of the 8th and they were down to the wire to get it out? Also it's shipping USPS, so did they simply ship priority from the Greensboro warehouse near me? (If so I could get it tomorrow!) Or maybe it really was shipped USPS 2nd day (tracking isn't working yet) but it seems like they'd use another carrier for that. Anyway, I don't know but I should have it Tuesday anyway


----------



## drenee

Belle2Be said:


> Wow they are all over! Mine shipped from Kentucky.


Normally my things come from Kentucky. DE surprised me. 
deb


----------



## Cindergayle

Just ordered the K3 in graphite. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## strawhatbrat

My husband gets home soon, and I still had no estimated date. So I canceled and got him a nook. I tried to convert his books with calibre and only about half of them converted. Hopefully he's read the rest! Or he'll have to read those on his computer. Wait.. is there an ipod touch app for the kindle? Maybe he can do that!


----------



## FSkornia

Archer531 said:


> I ordered on the 15th and it shipped today, darn holiday means I won't get it until the 7th but that's still 3 days faster then Amazon said when I ordered. Hooray!


I placed my order on the 14th and I just got the confirmation that mine will be arriving on the 9th. Kinda curious how you're getting yours earlier.


----------



## Archer531

FSkornia said:


> I placed my order on the 14th and I just got the confirmation that mine will be arriving on the 9th. Kinda curious how you're getting yours earlier.


Amazon likes me more? 

Seriously though, my guess is that maybe there were no Kindle's at the facility that ships to you. I imagine where ever they are made then they are shipped to different Amazon shipping centers all over the country. Maybe my closest facility had more Kindle's in or got their shipment before yours so that is why is why it went out sooner I dunno?

But when did yours ship though? I might be getting mine faster because of the Prime 2 day shipping even if yours went out before mine?


----------



## mlewis78

Mine shipped Friday and the tracking has it as delivering Saturday (today) via A-1 Courier.  I think that's a messenger service.  Doesn't say where it came from.  I'd gone with Amazon Prime 2-day, but I guess they looked out for me, since 2-day shipping on Friday wouldn't get here until Tuesday.  Ordered 8/11.

I was offline all day Friday until I took a few minutes out of work time Fri. night to check gmail.  It's good not to check my Amazon account too often!


----------



## nel

Yeah. So was mine. It was "Shipped" on Friday.
Same here:Ordered on 8/11, got "Shipping Soon" on 9/2,
and got "Shipped" on 9/4.

It says, now, my K3 arrived in Lexington, KY on 9/3 10:07PM,
then it reached Louisville, KY on 9/4 02:29PM.
They are now doing some departure scan
for international shipment.
No status changes since then.
I guess it would take a while doing some other oversea stuffs for residents outside the U.S. like me.

BTY, mlewis78, I do check my shipping status every 30 min at work.
It is certainly not good, but I consider this checking to be my actual work (?!)

Estimate arrival: 9/9 (according to amazon)


----------



## mlewis78

I checked the tracking again to see where mine started and it was here in NYC.  


September 4, 2010 06:25:00 AM New York NY Shipment received by carrier
September 3, 2010 11:08:00 AM New York NY Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## calypso

people who ordered on the 15th had their stuff shipped now amazon better ship mine tomorrow as i ordered aug 16, otherwise it's gonna be a long angry email.


----------



## Archer531

calypso said:


> people who ordered on the 15th had their stuff shipped now amazon better ship mine tomorrow as i ordered aug 16, otherwise it's gonna be a long angry email.


You're going to be mad if they don't ship it on a Sunday during a Holiday Weekend?  I mean it was estimated to be delivered by the 10th right? And it was an estimate too... I dunno, I don't think I personally could justify spending time writing a long angry e-mail until after the estimated date. Mine is going to sit at UPS for the next 3 days even though it's only about 10 miles away.


----------



## calypso

Archer531 said:


> You're going to be mad if they don't ship it on a Sunday during a Holiday Weekend?  I mean it was estimated to be delivered by the 10th right? And it was an estimate too... I dunno, I don't think I personally could justify spending time writing a long angry e-mail until after the estimated date. Mine is going to sit at UPS for the next 3 days even though it's only about 10 miles away.


with all due respect ma'am /sir,

1. i didnt know it's a holiday weekend, i don't live in america.
2. my kindle cover shipped on a weekend, a sunday no less and arrived here during a non-working holiday
3. people who ordered on the 18th got their stuff earlier, it does not justify their promised "first come first serve basis"
4. it's not my only complaint against amazon. i have been charged twice for a kindle cover i ordered once because of a glitch in their website, then promised a "compensation" giftcard credit for the hassle of having to pay for international shipping but up to now no such "compensation" reflects on mmy giftcard.
5. maybe you could not "personally justify spending time writing a long angry e-mail until after the estimated date" but i could. i could do more than justify it.


----------



## KayakerNC

Kindle CS, on Friday Sept 3rd, said my K3 needed to be replaced. 
*SHIPPING SOON*
Holiday weekend, so not expecting before midweek. No problem since I can still read on my K3 and if the freezing starts up again, I still have my K1.


----------



## FSkornia

Archer531 said:


> Amazon likes me more?
> 
> Seriously though, my guess is that maybe there were no Kindle's at the facility that ships to you. I imagine where ever they are made then they are shipped to different Amazon shipping centers all over the country. Maybe my closest facility had more Kindle's in or got their shipment before yours so that is why is why it went out sooner I dunno?
> 
> But when did yours ship though? I might be getting mine faster because of the Prime 2 day shipping even if yours went out before mine?


I have the Prime 2 Day shipping as well (thanks to the student promo - it's been great enough for my textbooks that I'll be paying the fee to renew next year). It will be shipping on Tuesday the 7th for arrival on Thursday the 9th. Which is why I was surprised. You're getting yours on the day mine is shipping despite ordering a day after me. It's just odd.


----------



## Archer531

FSkornia said:


> I have the Prime 2 Day shipping as well (thanks to the student promo - it's been great enough for my textbooks that I'll be paying the fee to renew next year). It will be shipping on Tuesday the 7th for arrival on Thursday the 9th. Which is why I was surprised. You're getting yours on the day mine is shipping despite ordering a day after me. It's just odd.


Maybe it's the logistics of shipping to Arrakis, Dune, Desert Planet? 

I don't know. Only thing I can think of now is location. Maybe that facility in Sparks/Reno got replenished sooner? Sorry, I kinda feel bad.


----------



## Lynn

Mine just changed to shipping soon and I can't do any changes. Have no delivery estimate yet though. I ordered late on the 15th so Amazon should meet their promise of on or before the 10th of Sept. Coming 1 day Prime. I really think when they are shipped has to do with which warehouse they are coming from and what they have in stock. 

Lynn L


----------



## travelbug

I ordered mine on 8/9 with two day shipping.  It has now shipped and says the estimated delivery date is Sept. 8 which is what I always expected.  I'm getting excited.


----------



## CandyTX

candytx said:


> I'm back on Kindle Watch here again. I ordered my friend's kindle graphite 3G on August 18th, so am expecting a shipping notice today or perhaps Tuesday... she's so excited!


Sitting at shipping soon here now... I paid for one day. If it ships today, should be here on Tuesday for her, otherwise Wednesday.

Ordered another for a friend for 9/20 delivery, so looks like I get to stay here for a while LOL


----------



## rockstone

Shipped on 4th ,expecting on the 9th(Priority Intl). This would be a day after the original expected receipt...


----------



## Lynn

My graphite 3G has shipped and will be here on Tuesday! I ordered late on 8/15 and got 1 day prime shipping. The cover- blue lighted- I ordered yesterday will be here Wednesday.

Lynn L


----------



## sookie

My Kindle is here, came today!  It's charging and I just picked up a gift card and put it on account.  Now just need to decide the first few books I want!


----------



## slawn26

Yup mine shipped yesterday.  I have never had any kindle devices before and I am extremely excited.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

ordered mine on the 11th and it's scheduled to arrive on the 9th...my b-day  

Sandy


----------



## 911jason

Sandra Edwards said:


> ordered mine on the 11th and it's scheduled to arrive on the 9th...my b-day
> 
> Sandy


That's cool... and it's my b-day too!


----------



## Cardinal

Ordered mine on August 5th, it is scheduled to arrive September 7th.  I just checked tracking and I think it has arrived, I'm off to my mailbox!    

Edit to add:  It is here!  I took it straight out of the box into the Decal Girl skin, and it is charging now!  So excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychojam

Ordered K3 on Aug 20th. Still says "Not yet shipped," but I noticed that someones order on the 19th has shipped, so it can't be long...


----------



## superstitious

911jason said:


> That's cool... and it's my b-day too!


And mine! 

Anyway, I ordered wifi K3 on 8/20 and got a shipping notification today. It'll be here Sep. 11. I am hoping it is sooner since the facility it's being shipped from located 2.5 hrs away from me. But you never know? It is shipped using USPS though so I am not counting on it to be here any sooner.


----------



## alecm16

I ordered my first kindle on 19/Aug and I live in Hong Kong. Just receive a delivery estimation email today, it said K3 will arrive on 10/Sep.


----------



## calypso

got the delivery estimate. it'll ship sept. 7 and imma receive it sept 13. i'm positive imma receive it around the 10th or 11th tho as i received my cover 3 days after shipping when they gave me a 7-day estimate.


----------



## Belle2Be

calypso said:


> with all due respect ma'am /sir,
> 
> 1. i didnt know it's a holiday weekend, i don't live in america.
> 2. my kindle cover shipped on a weekend, a sunday no less and arrived here during a non-working holiday
> 3. people who ordered on the 18th got their stuff earlier, it does not justify their promised "first come first serve basis"
> 4. it's not my only complaint against amazon. i have been charged twice for a kindle cover i ordered once because of a glitch in their website, then promised a "compensation" giftcard credit for the hassle of having to pay for international shipping but up to now no such "compensation" reflects on mmy giftcard.
> 5. maybe you could not "personally justify spending time writing a long angry e-mail until after the estimated date" but i could. i could do more than justify it.


Ok honestly you need to quite playing the Martyr card. Amazon has dozens of different sources, the place your cover came from is extremely likely to not be the same place your kindle is coming from. They did the shipping in brackets(or groups), so it was first come first served to an extent. Group A, the 28th to the 4th or whatever shipped first. Then Group B, the 5th to the 10th, Group C the 11th to the 20th etc. (I don't know those dates are accurate, its just an example). Also since you are not in the US, it seems like it is common sense that those that are are likely to get their stuff sooner simply because they are closer and don't have to deal with customs.
You were charged twice because you ordered 2 covers. Period. You created a separate account and ordered your second cover, this is NOT the fault of Amazon, but yourself. You wont see any sort of giftcard until after the return has processed, which since this was only a couple days ago, you still have a couple weeks until that will show. Again, this is all common sense stuff, not rocket science.


----------



## calypso

Belle2Be said:


> Ok honestly you need to quite playing the Martyr card. Amazon has dozens of different sources, the place your cover came from is extremely likely to not be the same place your kindle is coming from. They did the shipping in brackets(or groups), so it was first come first served to an extent. Group A, the 28th to the 4th or whatever shipped first. Then Group B, the 5th to the 10th, Group C the 11th to the 20th etc. (I don't know those dates are accurate, its just an example). Also since you are not in the US, it seems like it is common sense that those that are are likely to get their stuff sooner simply because they are closer and don't have to deal with customs.
> You were charged twice because you ordered 2 covers. Period. You created a separate account and ordered your second cover, this is NOT the fault of Amazon, but yourself. You wont see any sort of giftcard until after the return has processed, which since this was only a couple days ago, you still have a couple weeks until that will show. Again, this is all common sense stuff, not rocket science.


first, i had no intention of playing the martyr card. i'm sorry if you construed it that way.
second i was not angling to get my stuff sooner than the people who live in the US. what i wanted to point out was that amazon assured their customers that kindles will be shipped on a first come first served basis, nowhere in that statement does it state that orders will be processed and shipped on a first come first served, location basis so i figured that the people who ordered on the 15th got their shipment confirmed that day, then following that logic the people who ordered their stuff on the 16th would get at least a shipment confirmation the next day. i failed to take into account that the following day would be a sunday, and a holiday no less. in fact, right around wednesday or thursday, i emailed amazon and asked them why people who ordered later than me got their shipment confirmation and i have not. they replied that "orders were being processed on a first come, first served basis" and it was probably a misinformation. the representative even assured me, upon my prodding, that it was processed right to the chronological order. i dropped the subject then.

regarding the cover issue, i've been so exhausted with this already but since it's been brought up imma stand by my statement that i ordered it once. i did not make a second account because i used the same email and when i first made the account, amazon sent me a confirmation email stating that the account has been created. then it was put on hold then it was reactivated. the term amazon used was "reactivated" not re-created, not activated but "reactivated" from that wording, i think most people would construe that as getting the old and original account and not to mean as if another account was created. in fact, if a new account had been "created" then wouldnt that mean i should again receive another confirmation email stating that my amazon account had been created? in fact, when i received my confirmation orders both links to an invoice directs me to just one invoice statement and that invoice is the order charging my giftcard. no invoice for the credit card charge, again proving that i only have access to a receipt of one order. it may not be rocket science but they do not disclose all facts nor processes until a problem has risen and paying customer complains.

i know i brought up the cover issue, but that was in response to what the other person stated, and i construed that as if i was being somewhat inconsiderate for making a 'long angry email' just because i was being impatient for the arrival of one kindle when a holiday i was not aware of was looming.

regarding the giftcard compensation, i sent the cover about a week ago, in fact last thursday or friday, amazon confirmed to me that they received the returned item already and the refund for the credit card charge would be processed. there was no mention of the giftcard compensation.

i'm tired of discussing this already. i hope this is the end of it.


----------



## Psychojam

Woo-Hoo! K3 Shipping soon...estimated delivery date 9/8 (ordered 8/20 with one day shipping)


----------



## stormhawk

Okay, this is making me nuts, well, maybe only a little, because one element has worked out to my advantage, only in that my K3 Graphite wifi has not been sitting on my doorstep for the last week.

I ordered on 8/2 in the wee hours of the morning.

I received my shipping soon notice towards the end of last week. I didn't mind so much not getting it day of release, since that was the day I left for vacation, but I was rather hoping that it would be in my hands by the time I got back ... particularly now as I'm seeing that people who ordered on 8/*20* are earlier in the shipping stream than I!! I still only have an estimated shipping date of 9/7.


----------



## calypso

stormhawk said:


> Okay, this is making me nuts, well, maybe only a little, because one element has worked out to my advantage, only in that my K3 Graphite wifi has not been sitting on my doorstep for the last week.
> 
> I ordered on 8/2 in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> I received my shipping soon notice towards the end of last week. I didn't mind so much not getting it day of release, since that was the day I left for vacation, but I was rather hoping that it would be in my hands by the time I got back ... particularly now as I'm seeing that people who ordered on 8/*20* are earlier in the shipping stream than I!! I still only have an estimated shipping date of 9/7.


i know exactly what you mean. i think most of us still awaiting our kindles are on pretty tight strings by now, as i've said in another thread.

and isn't it just annoying to know that people who ordered later than you did got shipping confirmations earlier? i don't begrudge them of that, honestly, but kinda makes me think amazon's got a crappy way of sorting through the back orders.. just saying.


----------



## Kathy

Well I'm back on Kindle watch. Ordered my daughter a K3 today. It will be interesting to see how soon it ships. The order page says it will ship by 9/20.


----------



## Belle2Be

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll love ya, tomorrow, it's only a day awayyyyy.


----------



## Archer531

Belle2Be said:


> Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll love ya, tomorrow, it's only a day awayyyyy.


Tell me about it... problem is that while i'm home tomorrow (stay at home dad) I do volunteer for a local PD and I have to leave at 5:30pm. Wanna guess when UPS usually comes by?  So while it may be "here" tomorrow... I won't get to play with it till late that night or Wed morning.


----------



## Belle2Be

Archer531 said:


> Tell me about it... problem is that while i'm home tomorrow (stay at home dad) I do volunteer for a local PD and I have to leave at 5:30pm. Wanna guess when UPS usually comes by?  So while it may be "here" tomorrow... I won't get to play with it till late that night or Wed morning.


UGH! You should call and tell them to deliver it earlier


----------



## Lynn

Mine is coming tomorow also, It left Arizona on Friday, spent the weekend in Memphis apparently. No new tracking information since yesterday am. I am supposed to go out tomorrow afternoon to an outdoor park- almost hope it rains so I can stay home and wait for it.

Lynn L


----------



## Kathy

Belle2Be said:


> Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll love ya, tomorrow, it's only a day awayyyyy.


Now I have this song in my head. Today is the day.


----------



## HappyGuy

Just pulled the trigger - again. Had one ordered on 07/28, so would have been in the first wave, but God needed the money elsewhere. So ordered again on Sunday (my birthday) using my birthday money. I think it's scheduled to be delivered somewhere around 09/20. Wish they were still offering free two day delivery!! 

Now, who in my family should I give my K1 to? Hmmm.

Status:
Sept. 7 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 8 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 9 - Not yet shipped


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Mine should be coming TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And my work is next door to the post office so I should be getting it in the next hour.  If it was coming UPS or Fedex it wouldn't be here until 3:30-5:00.


----------



## Pippers

Out for delivery! 

It got shipped out last Thurs @ 3pm .. I had next day deliver for $20 ... It's now Tuesday.

Oh well.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

It's here!!! It really is a lot more compact and sleek than my K1.


----------



## Belle2Be

Color me Kindled!!!!
I LOVE it! I don't get what people were saying about the next page buttons, they still push from the top, and are really hard to push from the side so I don't know how I could change the page simply by picking it up wrong. The eInk looks FAB too  and its so small!!!


----------



## Lynn

Mine is here! I had set up to get an alert on my phone when it was delivered - got the "ping" while I was donating platelets so I couldn't get too excited then. But it is great, connected to my WIfi with no problems once I read the password right -that B sure looked like an 8! Trying to be patient and let it charge before downloading my books. Really like the choices on fonts and line spacing. Trying to think of a name- thought maybe Memphis since he spent the holiday weekend there. 

Lynn L


----------



## grg

Hi

I ordered my one on the 1st of September and of course there is not delivery soon notice yet. I assume it will be delivered around the 20th. But who knows.


----------



## KindleMom

Ordered Aug 24th. Just received the email that it will be delivered Sept 14-18.


----------



## Kathy

HappyGuy said:


> Just pulled the trigger - again. Had one ordered on 07/28, so would have been in the first wave, but God needed the money elsewhere. So ordered again on Sunday (my birthday) using my birthday money. I think it's scheduled to be delivered somewhere around 09/20. Wish they were still offering free two day delivery!!
> 
> Now, who in my family should I give my K1 to? Hmmm.


Me too on the shipping. I ordered my daughters a couple of days ago and went ahead and paid for the 2 day shipping. She will go crazy waiting for it if I didn't.


----------



## Kathy

Yeah for all thoses that got their Kindles! You are going to love it.


----------



## stormhawk

Getting closer ... the status message updated today. It now reads "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed." Still no updated email or tracking information, though.


----------



## EllaGahnt

Hi Everyone! So glad I found this website. We got back today after being away for a few days, and the first thing I did was check my Kindle 3 order status....it was changed to "Shipping Soon" and it'll be here tomorrow! Whoo Hooo!! I'll be too excited to sleep tonight! I ordered mine early in the morning on 8/20. This is my very first Kindle and I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Kathy

EllaGahnt said:


> Hi Everyone! So glad I found this website. We got back today after being away for a few days, and the first thing I did was check my Kindle 3 order status....it was changed to "Shipping Soon" and it'll be here tomorrow! Whoo Hooo!! I'll be too excited to sleep tonight! I ordered mine early in the morning on 8/20. This is my very first Kindle and I can't stop thinking about it.


How exciting. Let us know when you get it.


----------



## Tatiana

We just received an e-mail about my K3, tho' it's listed as 'Not Yet Shipped', they gave a delivery date of "BY" Sept. 13th!  Yipee!!!  Mine was ordered 8/22 in the evening.


----------



## Atunah

Congrats to everyone having kindles on the way. Its great that the wait time is less then thought. 

Wonder if they get caught up soon at Amazon to not have any wait time anymore at all.


----------



## Nickinev

I just got my shipping soon notice.  My K3 wi-fi is supposed to be delivered on the 10th.  I ordered it on Aug. 25th. I got my lighted cover today (black) - can't wait to put my new Kindle in it!! 

Nicole


----------



## areUaware

keep your fingers crossed guys! miracles are happeing.

ordered 8/23 --> expected date ~ 9/17
afternoon on 9/8 --> shipping soon --> expected date ~ 9/13
*right now (night) on 9/8 --> shipped --> expected date ~ 9/10*


----------



## grg

areUaware said:


> keep your fingers crossed guys! miracles are happeing.
> 
> ordered 8/23 --> expected date ~ 9/17
> afternoon on 9/8 --> shipping soon --> expected date ~ 9/13
> *right now (night) on 9/8 --> shipped --> expected date ~ 9/10*


How can it happen? What did you do? I ordered on 1/9 and no info yet!
G


----------



## Tatiana

My K3 was ordered on the evening of 8/22 and a "Shipping Soon" notice appeared this morning and my bank account has been debited! Delivery is scheduled as "By Sept. 13th". It could come before then...like Saturday instead of Monday. When it was ordered the notice on the webpage said "Delivery BY Sept. 17th" so they are on target. It will be here by/before the 17th.

9/9/2010 - As of 8:54 a.m. it has shipped via UPS (who doesn't deliver here on Saturdays). Delivery 9/13 Monday!!


----------



## chocochibi

I didn't even order until 9/2 and I already have my fingers chewed down to nubs with the waiting!
Hopefully it'll ship soon, I'm not sure how long I can hold on to my sanity (Although some people would argue it's been gone for some time).


----------



## Samantha

grg said:


> How can it happen? What did you do? I ordered on 1/9 and no info yet!
> G


I ordered on the 30th and am still anxiously waiting.


----------



## .vince

Hi !
I ordered on the 24th of August and had just received an email.
Not yet shipped 
Shipping Estimate: September 13, 2010
Delivery Estimate: September 15, 2010
International Shipping to France.
.vince


----------



## Dollmaker

Just got email, shipping soon, est delivery Sept 13th.  I ordered August 26, late in the day, after reading reviews and giving in to the inevitable.  Also 1 day shipping.  I have had the lighted cover for a week!  So excited.  Only had the Kindle 2 a year, so this is very indulgent.


----------



## 4Katie

> Just got email, shipping soon, est delivery Sept 13th. I ordered August 26, late in the day...


Same here. But I was too stupid to pay for 1-day shipping, so my delivery estimate is 9/21-9/27.


----------



## stormhawk

It's 23 miles away, based on the last departure scan on the tracking information!! woot!!


----------



## Gayle

Ordered a K3G graphite on 8/25 for estimated delivery on 9/17. I just received an email that it is being prepared for shipping with an estimated delivery date of 9/14.  woohoo!  Since my K2US is still in my possession I didn't see the need to pay for 1-day!


----------



## ohporter

Ordered August 28th. Changed to shipping soon today (August 9th) at 6:18PM EST. Estimated Arrival with 2 day prime shipping is September 15th.


----------



## MJGhajar

UPS just delivered my new Kindle! I ordered August 20th.


----------



## ramon2000

Hi, 

FYI, 

Order Placed: August 24, 2010
Shipping Estimate: September 13, 2010   

"Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation [Includes USB Cable for Charging. For Int"


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Email this morning 

Ordered Aug 27th. 
Estimated arrival - Sept 14th

woo hoo!! Now my case won't be so lonely.


----------



## Samantha

I should be getting an email soon since I ordered August 30th. 

*pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease*


----------



## grg

Samantha said:


> I should be getting an email soon since I ordered August 30th.
> 
> *pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease*


just after you 1st of Sept.
G


----------



## chocochibi

grg said:


> just after you 1st of Sept.
> G


And I'm just after _you_ September 2nd


----------



## Ronald

I ordered on the 25th of August. The Amazon site said on or before the 17th of Sept.
My e-mail last night now states a date of between the 21 and 27th of sept. for estimated arrival of product.
Ron


----------



## KindleMom

Ordered Aug 24th in the a.m. Free shipping. Just got the email that it shipped! Est arrival is Monday.

​


----------



## Ronald

I wonder why the delay in mine? 
I was hoping next week as I had seen that the order dates were getting closer to mine.
Oh well maybe they will iron out a few more problems in the meantime.
Ron


----------



## ohporter

ohporter said:


> Ordered August 28th. Changed to shipping soon today (August 9th) at 6:18PM EST. Estimated Arrival with 2 day prime shipping is September 15th.


And now it's shipped today (August 10th) at 2PM EST. Scheduled to arrive on September 14th.

I have to respect Amazon for beating their worst case estimated ship date (I was in the "on or before Sept 17" batch) by a full week.


----------



## Emily King

I ordered my 3g on 9/29 and haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Ronald said:


> I ordered on the 25th of August. The Amazon site said on or before the 17th of Sept.
> My e-mail last night now states a date of between the 21 and 27th of sept. for estimated arrival of product.
> Ron


How are you having yours shipped? Mine is 2 day. If you are paying for ground, and ours ship at the same time, then that could be right.


----------



## Ronald

I took the free shipping.
I bet they are trying to get stock for the box stores.

Ron


----------



## yogini2

Just received my K3.  I'm absolutely blown away with the size, weight of the device, clarity of the print.  Really sleek!  I wasn't going to buy any new one but my K1 broke.  I had to buy and I'm so glad I did.  The K1 is a dinosaur compared to this baby.

Oh, I ordered August 24th.  Received notice is was shipping on Sept. 8th and have it in my hot mitts Sept 10th.  I didn't pay for any fast shipping.  Just standard shipping.  I've off the READ.

Kathy


----------



## AboveBeyond

yogini2 said:


> Just received my K3. I'm absolutely blown away with the size, weight of the device, clarity of the print. Really sleek! I wasn't going to buy any new one but my K1 broke. I had to buy and I'm so glad I did. The K1 is a dinosaur compared to this baby.
> 
> Oh, I ordered August 24th. Received notice is was shipping on Sept. 8th and have it in my hot mitts Sept 10th. I didn't pay for any fast shipping. Just standard shipping. I've off the READ.
> 
> Kathy


I pretty much have the same impression as Kathy.  But this is my _first _Kindle!

I ordered on Aug. 25, shipped yesterday with 1-day shipping and received it 10 mins ago! First thing I've done is update to the latest patch and let it recharge.


----------



## DailyLunatic

Ordered august 28th.  Shipping status just updated today:

"This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."

At least its a step in the right direction.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Samantha

DailyLunatic said:


> Ordered august 28th. Shipping status just updated today:
> 
> "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed."
> 
> At least its a step in the right direction.
> 
> Sterling
> 92.5% Pure


I've still got "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."

I ordered August 30th.

I'm hoping this changes any day now.

*pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease*


----------



## Gayle

Mine is in transit, but I'm curious...it left Nevada traveled to California to Kentucky.  Sounds reasonable but it's coming to New Mexico....why Kentucky?  It is supposed to be 2-day shipping!?!??


----------



## DailyLunatic

DailyLunatic said:


> Ordered august 28th. Shipping status just updated today:
> 
> "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed.


Just updated again.  Now shows shipped via USPS from Lexington KY with a free delivery estimate of Sept 17.

Last time I ordered anything that was shipped USPS it arrived on the estimated date. Here's hoping this has a tail wind.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## .vince

.vince said:


> Hi !
> I ordered on the 24th of August and had just received an email.
> Not yet shipped
> Shipping Estimate: September 13, 2010
> Delivery Estimate: September 15, 2010
> International Shipping to France.
> .vince


The kindle is in transit ! Was sent yesterday (friday) instead of next monday. Great !

Date	Time	Location	Event Details
September 11, 2010	12:51:00 AM	Louisville KY US	Departure Scan
September 11, 2010	12:45:00 AM	Louisville KY US	Departure Scan
September 11, 2010	12:13:00 AM	Louisville KY US	Arrival Scan
September 10, 2010	10:05:00 PM	Campbellsville KY US	Departure Scan
September 10, 2010	07:19:00 PM	Campbellsville KY US	Shipment received by carrier
September 10, 2010	06:18:24 PM	US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## brimus

Ronald said:


> I ordered on the 25th of August. The Amazon site said on or before the 17th of Sept.
> My e-mail last night now states a date of between the 21 and 27th of sept. for estimated arrival of product.
> Ron


If you could read the page again, it says SHIPS on or before the 17th not arrives. The arrival is based on the ship date and the shipping method. Check out the kindle page and see where is now says ships on or before the 20th.


----------



## Samantha

brimus said:


> If you could read the page again, it says SHIPS on or before the 17th not arrives. The arrival is based on the ship date and the shipping method. Check out the kindle page and see where is now says ships on or before the 20th.


And now it says the 24th.


----------



## grg

Is anyone of you ordered and received his/her K3 in Europe (or even France).
I ordered myone here and I do not know, whether I have to pay custom/vat or not.
I've ordered a K3 w/3G and I considered to add to my order a black lether cover w/light.
Any idea whether I have to pay or not?
Thx,
Greg


----------



## gwenny

I just got my "Shipping Soon" status! I ordered a Wi-Fi only on 8/28 in the morning and my delivery estimate is 9/14!

This is my first kindle and I'm excited!


----------



## HappyGuy

Pulled the trigger Sept. 5th with my birthday money.

Status:
Sept. 7 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 8 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 9 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 10 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 11 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 12 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 13 - Not yet shipped


----------



## 4Katie

I ordered 8/26, and my ship date was 9/14 - but it shipped yesterday! It's currently in Phoenix.


----------



## stormhawk

My K3wifi came a day early! I took it out of it's box just in time to go to work, charged it up and started playing with it at work!


----------



## NogDog

I ordered on Aug. 29, and was given an estimated shipping date of Sept. 17. Today I received this email:



> Hello from Amazon.com.
> 
> We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on August 29 2010 (Order# ****************):
> 
> "Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite - Latest Generation"
> Estimated arrival date: September 16 2010
> ...


----------



## Samantha

NogDog said:


> I ordered on Aug. 29, and was given an estimated shipping date of Sept. 17. Today I received this email:


I ordered August 30th. Still waiting.


----------



## Emily King

Just got this email from Amazon (2-day shipping):



> Hello from Amazon.com.
> 
> We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on August 29 2010 (Order# ****************):
> 
> "Kindle 3G Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation"
> Estimated arrival date: September 16 2010


----------



## grguletz

UGGH! I ordered mine on Aug 20. Shipped out on the 7th with overnight shipping. OnTrac promptly lost the package and I'm not sure if/when im gonna get it. Any tips?


----------



## mgalosi

Ordered August 28th around noon.
Just got an email to let me know when to expect it.
Not Yet Shipped:
1 item - delivery estimate: September 17, 2010 

2 Day Prime Shipping


----------



## NogDog

grguletz said:


> UGGH! I ordered mine on Aug 20. Shipped out on the 7th with overnight shipping. OnTrac promptly lost the package and I'm not sure if/when im gonna get it. Any tips?


FedEx "lost" a DVD shipped from Amazon to me last year. I contacted Amazon CS, and they shipped a replacement the same day for overnight delivery (and presumably also dealt with FedEx to deal with the lost merchandise and extra shipping charges they incurred). So I'd start by contacting Amazon, if I were in your situation.


----------



## Tatiana

My K3 was ordered on the evening 0f 8/22. It left Indianapolis, IN @12:21 a.m. on 9/9 enroute to Columbus, OH. It left Columbus @ 3:29 a.m. on 9/10 enroute to New Stanton, PA. It left New Stanton @ 7:24 p.m. enroute to me. My K3 is supposed to be in my hands on Monday, 9/13!

This is unlike my K3cover that left Delaware and went past our house to West Virginia then had to back track east to us. The cover went FedExSmart Post/USPS. My K3 is coming directly east via UPS.


----------



## chocochibi

Still in Not Yet Shipped, but I just got this email!!

_We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on September 02 2010 "Kindle 3G Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation"Estimated arrival date: September 15 2010 - September 16 2010_

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## brimus

Finally got my delivery estimate of the 14th (per website) with overnight shipping should have it the 15th.
with email that states -

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on August 30 2010 (Order# 00X-XXXXXXX-XXXXXXX):

"Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite - Latest Generation"
Estimated arrival date: September 15 2010 - September 16 2010

The final count down has begun.


----------



## grg

on the order-update email:
We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on September 01 2010 (Order#
102-xxx-xxx):

"Kindle 3G Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G
Works Globally - Latest Generation"
Estimated arrival date: September 16 2010 - September 17 2010

ON amazon.com:
Shipping Estimate: September 14, 2010 - September 15, 2010
Delivery Estimate: September 16, 2010 - September 17, 2010

Ordered 1st September delivery location: France


----------



## kyarilee

Ordered one for my mom 08/27/10, it got to Jacksonville on Friday nite,  it will be delivered here Monday! 09/13/10


----------



## Samantha

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on August 30 2010

"Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite - Latest Generation"
Estimated arrival date: September 16 2010 - September 17 2010


----------



## long run nick

Ordered K3 Graphite 3G on the afternoon of 8/28 (a birthday gift from my wife) as well as the lighted cover (brown). Cover arrived 8/31. Kindle shipped today. ETA 9/13, a day AFTER my 67th birthday! Happy birthday Nick.

My year old Kindle 2 goes to my wife. I think when she sees the K3, I will have to remind her it is not in good taste to give a birthday present to someone (me) and then want the present for yourself. Don't you all agree? Nick


----------



## Kindleing

I ordered on 8/19, and it shipped 9/7 with regular shipping to a Post Office box.  Delivery was estimated for today, and FedEx received it in their SmartPost center Wednesday.  But, they let it sit an extra day and didn't get it out until Friday night.  So, I won't get it until Monday.

I seriously dislike FedEx; this isn't the first time they have screwed up my shipping.  You can't blame the Post Office if FedEx doesn't bother to move the package along to them.

Wally


----------



## mgalosi

Kindleing said:


> I seriously dislike FedEx; this isn't the first time they have screwed up my shipping.


FedEx is always messing my shipments up somehow. I have really grown a dislike for them and prefer to use UPS or DHL now.


----------



## Stosh

First reader, so I'm excited!


----------



## thadiyan

Ordered the wifi only model on Aug 31st, got a shipping estimate of Sept 20 . I was expecting a shipping date of some time next week. Oh well, can't do much.


----------



## chocochibi

From reading various boards though, lately it seems like they've been shipping earlier than their estimates, so there's still hope for you for this week


----------



## HappyGuy

grguletz said:


> UGGH! I ordered mine on Aug 20. Shipped out on the 7th with overnight shipping. OnTrac promptly lost the package and I'm not sure if/when im gonna get it. Any tips?


Breathe in through the mouth to a slow 6 count .... and out through the nose to a slow 6 count ... good ... close your eyes ... calm your mind. Repeat as needed. Meditate on this - you've lived your entire life without a K3; a few more days are as nothing.


----------



## patrisha w.

My cute little K3 Graphite will be here TOMORROW! {It was ordered on August 28th with one-day shipping}



My K2 is going {free} to a friend's soldier son who will be home from Afghanistan in October.

Patrisha


----------



## stormhawk

thadiyan said:


> Ordered the wifi only model on Aug 31st, got a shipping estimate of Sept 20 . I was expecting a shipping date of some time next week. Oh well, can't do much.


Given my experience (ordered August 2, received September 10) I'm guessing that amazon grossly underestimated the demand for the K3wifi and the units are slower to enter the shipping stream.


----------



## thadiyan

I also think, I was at the tail end of the orders on the 31st. I have seen some other people receive shipment notices for the same day. I am probably slotted in for the first shipment of the next batch they get from China.

Life goes on , never anticipated I would sell my K2.



stormhawk said:


> Given my experience (ordered August 2, received September 10) I'm guessing that amazon grossly underestimated the demand for the K3wifi and the units are slower to enter the shipping stream.


----------



## grg

stormhawk said:


> Given my experience (ordered August 2, received September 10) I'm guessing that amazon grossly underestimated the demand for the K3wifi and the units are slower to enter the shipping stream.


WoW that was really slowly. As I saw here usually they deliver in 15-20 days.
Greg


----------



## mgalosi

mgalosi said:


> Ordered August 28th around noon.
> Just got an email to let me know when to expect it.
> Not Yet Shipped:
> 1 item - delivery estimate: September 17, 2010
> 
> 2 Day Prime Shipping


Good news, everyone!

Updated, shipping tomorrow (13th) new Delivery estimate:September 15, 2010


----------



## Vero

I ordered mine September 7th (to be shipped to France via UPS) 
On the 10th I received an estimate delivery date for September 16th 
But it actually shipped Saturday 11th and is already in France this morning. 2 days, that's really fast ! 

I should have the kindle in my own hand later this morning (it's 8:45 AM here)


----------



## grg

Vero said:


> I ordered mine September 7th (to be shipped to France via UPS)
> On the 10th I received an estimate delivery date for September 16th
> But it actually shipped Saturday 11th and is already in France this morning. 2 days, that's really fast !
> 
> I should have the kindle in my own hand later this morning (it's 8:45 AM here)


You ordered your K3 on the 7th, and you got delivered today
How the hell did it happen??
G


----------



## Vero

grg said:


> You ordered your K3 on the 7th, and you got delivered today
> How the hell did it happen??
> G


I have no idea ! It was out of stock when I ordered, like for everyone else. 
Maybe it's the international thing, I don't know !

Please don't hate me !


----------



## grg

Vero said:


> I have no idea ! It was out of stock when I ordered, like for everyone else.
> Maybe it's the international thing, I don't know !
> 
> Please don't hate me !


Sorry, I will hate you I ordered the regular one, but I saw several others ordering international version and waiting. And I ordered from France as well...
G


----------



## Laurent

Vero said:


> I have no idea ! It was out of stock when I ordered, like for everyone else.
> Maybe it's the international thing, I don't know !
> 
> Please don't hate me !


I hate you Vero 
I ordered August 31, for France too, and I just receive the mail for shipping estimate : September 22.

(Apparemment tu es vraiment une privilégiée ici ! Y'en a toujours que pour les marseillais, ahah  Oups je réalise que j'ai oublié de commander l'adaptateur secteur pour l'Europe...:-/ )


----------



## Vero

It has arrived, and I now might know why I was so "lucky", I don't what to highjack this thread so I posted another one here


----------



## kellymcclymer

luvmy4brats said:


> Yup, yup! Of course I just pre-ordered a K3 graphite..was there any doubt?
> 
> Who's with me?


Ours was ordered a week and a half ago, and I just got a message that it should ship in time to deliver by 16th or 17th. Can't wait to try it out...even though it is technically dh's birthday present.


----------



## thadiyan

I just got a note saying that my wifi kindle should now be shipped either 9/14 or 9/15. I should receive it hopefully by 9/15 or 9/16. I got a note over the weekend saying I would receive it on 9/20-9/21.


----------



## Tatiana

My shipping status says my K3 is "Out for Delivery."


----------



## Samantha

I changed my shipping address to get it delivered to work since picking up stuff from the post office is a major pita (not even close to my house   ) and now my Kindle will be a day late.   

oh well. Maybe a miracle will happen.  

eta: Just checked and it's back to September 17.


----------



## prey4war

Woke up to a shipping soon notice this morning. Says delivery estimate is the 16th. I ordered on September 3rd. I have a feeling I'll be getting it a day or two sooner than the 16th for 2 reasons. 1.) I had 1-day shipping and 2.) From what I've seen alot of shipments are originating in my hometown of Louisville, KY or nearby. My cover came from campbellsville which is still close. Just hope UPS comes a knocking before I go to my 2nd shift job at 1500.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I ordered my replacement on the 6th for 2day prime to Nor Cal.  Is there anyone here who ordered when I did and have received one of these shipping soon emails? Just curious.


----------



## caryanne2

I ordered two Kindles. One on August 27th and one on August 28th (both are the Wifi version). The one from the 28th has a delivery estimate of Sept. 14 while the one from the 27th has a delivery estimate of Sept 15th. They are both shipping to the same location. Any ideas as to why this would happen?


----------



## NogDog

Ordered on Aug. 29 with estimated ship date of Sep. 17. Got an email last week with estimated delivery date of Sep. 16. Today I got notification that it shipped, and the expected delivery date is tomorrow, Sep. 14. I selected free 2-day shipping (Amazon Prime), but apparently since it's shipping from their Delaware facility practically next door to me here in NJ, UPS expects to have it here in one day (plus, unlike FedEx, UPS delivers your package when it gets there, instead of sitting on it if you only paid for 2nd day instead of next day). 

I guess I better make up my mind which case I want to order.


----------



## Tam

Ordered on Aug 31, just got a notice today that is will ship soon and estimated delivery is Friday Sept 17! Anxiously awaiting my new graphite WiFi/3G Kindle 3!!!!

Met up with my daughter while visiting relatives in TX this weekend and gave her my K2 - she is in LOVE with it! Read my DX all weekend, but I am STOKED to get the new one!!!


----------



## Emily King

NogDog, did you notice when yours changed in the system to the status where it is being prepped for delivery and can't be changed? I'm hoping for faster delivery (my delivery info was identical to yours)... I sold my K2 to my sister and don't have a kindle now.


----------



## NogDog

Emily King said:


> NogDog, did you notice when yours changed in the system to the status where it is being prepped for delivery and can't be changed? I'm hoping for faster delivery (my delivery info was identical to yours)... I sold my K2 to my sister and don't have a kindle now.


No, I got an email this morning with the shipping notice, and that was my first indication that the delivery date had moved up. I then went to check the order status, which was the first time I looked at it since last week's email.


----------



## Tatiana

It's here, it's here, it's here!     UPS delivered it an hour ago.  K3, hereafter known as Libri, is charging and she already downloaded books I bought recently and had sent to her.  All my books from K2 are in the archive and I'll start downloading them after Libri has charged.  The new e-ink screen is amazing.    It's like looking at the page of a DTB!  

Thank you Amazon for this wonderful new device.  Thank you DH for my birthday gift!

I'm giddy!  I think I need a cup of tea!!

My DS thinks I'm nuts but I know y'all understand!


----------



## Violet

Ordered a white K3 Sept 1 and just got notice it should ship Sept 20.  I got Super Saver shipping since I already have K2 and didn't feel the need to pay for faster shipping.

But yay a shipping date


----------



## Samantha

Shipment #1: Shipping Soon    

These items are being prepared for shipment, and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed.


----------



## mgalosi

Another update, Ordered 28th, originally scheduled to ship Wednesday has shipped today w/ two day shipping but is estimated to arrive tomorrow
Estimated Arrival:  September 14, 2010

HOORAY!


----------



## caryanne2

caryanne2 said:


> I ordered two Kindles. One on August 27th and one on August 28th (both are the Wifi version). The one from the 28th has a delivery estimate of Sept. 14 while the one from the 27th has a delivery estimate of Sept 15th. They are both shipping to the same location. Any ideas as to why this would happen?


Another interesting thing.....One of the kindles is being shipped UPS, the other USPS.


----------



## chocochibi

Mine shipped this evening, next day air so I should have it tomorrow YIPPEE!!!!!!! Unfortunately, I have to work till 7pm, but at least I'm off the next day to play all day


----------



## heragn

Ordered Sept 10th in the late evening.

Just recieved an email from Amazon CS saying that my kindle is slated to ship on or before Sept 20th.  I opted for 1 day shipping!  woohoo


----------



## angelmum3

heragn said:


> Ordered Sept 10th in the late evening.
> 
> Just recieved an email from Amazon CS saying that my kindle is slated to ship on or before Sept 20th. I opted for 1 day shipping! woohoo


wow wow wow!!

I ordered a Kindle WiFi for my mom - on Saturday Sept 11 - they are traveling back to Florida on Sept 17!! Mom's Birthday is Oct 4, I'm hoping she will get it in Florida, by Oct 4!


----------



## Martel47

We placed an order Sept. 6 and just got an e-mail late last night saying to expect our new K3 to arrive on Sept. 21.  We would have had one now, but my wife didn't want to wait for her birthday present, so she canceled an earlier order and was going to spend the money on something else.  Then she changed her mind and had to move to the back of the line.  Oh well.  Now I get my DX back and can catch up on homework.


----------



## heragn

I can't wait for mine! I am axiously awaiting that all important email that tells me it has shipped early! Lol


----------



## KindleMom

Ordered:  August 24th via free, very slow shipping

Received: Sept 13th, 9:40p.m after waiting on-line for almost an hour because status showed it being delivered at 8:50 p.m., which it wasn't.  

Love it!  There are a lot of new things to learn since I got my K1.  It's a much faster, slicker device and hopefully soon I'll feel totally comfortable with it.  As everyone has been saying, the contrast is amazing.


----------



## heragn

I'm coming to a k3 directly from the k1! I can't wait to see the difference! Is the k3 smaller than the k1? Or are the roughly the same size with the 3 just being slimmer?


----------



## CandyTX

Another kindle on my account:

Ordered 9/3 wifi graphite
Got notice yesterday of 9/21 delivery date
Updated this morning to 9/16-9/17

It's 1 day Prime so if it ships today, it will arrive tomorrow, but it's not even "shipping soon" yet, so....


----------



## KindleMom

heragn said:


> I'm coming to a k3 directly from the k1! I can't wait to see the difference! Is the k3 smaller than the k1? Or are the roughly the same size with the 3 just being slimmer?


I did the same conversion - K1 to K3. The K3 is much smaller. It's about the same height, much skinnier and about .5 an inch or so narrower.

I read on here that some people were using the K1 Oberons for covers so I put my K3 in my K1 Oberon. I would never us it like this. I have the Oberon with staps and it feels very loose and with a tiny shake like it would fly out of the cover.

So yes, the K3 is slimmer, about the same height and not nearly as wide.


----------



## heragn

Now I'm even more excited and impatient! Lol


----------



## stormhawk

KindleMom said:


> I read on here that some people were using the K1 Oberons for covers so I put my K3 in my K1 Oberon. I would never us it like this. I have the Oberon with staps and it feels very loose and with a tiny shake like it would fly out of the cover.


A few minutes with a leather punch (or awl) and a piece of string will fix that. You only need to snug up the upper left tab. You know how you've been fiddling with the loose bit of strap? mark the spot nearest the corner of your K3, make the hole, tie it up, and your good.

Of course, don't let me stand in the way of your getting a shiny new Oberon.


----------



## heragn

I opted for the Amazon cover w/o the light in hot pink. That is "out-for-delivery". Not sure if I should open the box now or wait for my kindle. Hmm, questions, questions


----------



## prey4war

I've been showing a "shipping soon" status for over 24hrs now! I'm throughly pissed at Amazon at the moment. Also they already debited my account for the kindle! I thought they didn't do that until it actually shipped? Could it be that the info I'm seeing on my account page is lagging or are they sitting on my kindle until they feel like shipping it?


----------



## heragn

I know its frustrating, but IMHO your new friend has prolly shipped and it just hasn't updated. On the other hand, I would feel exactly the way you do if it were me. I got my email stating its due to ship on or before the 20th, if it were changed to shipping soon, where would that be stated?


----------



## Samantha

It shipped! It shipped! It shipped! 


       

it should be here Thursday!


----------



## heragn

Please tell me when you ordered it!


----------



## HappyGuy

Pulled the trigger Sept. 5th with my birthday money.

Status:
Sept. 7 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 8 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 9 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 10 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 11 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 12 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 13 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 14 - Not yet shipped - email received, estimated delivery date Sep. 20 - 24!!  Beginning to get excited.


----------



## Samantha

heragn said:


> Please tell me when you ordered it!


August 30th. Shipping estimate of Sept 17th when I ordered it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Ordered replacement K3 (this one with wifi and 3G) in the a.m. of  9/6 PDT, 2 day prime, shipping to the Emerald Triangle in NoCal (Northern California).

Got email notice from bank at 9:10 am that they'd debiting my checking account and got an email from Amazon at 9:07 am (Pacific Daylight Time) today (9/14) that my estimated arrival is 9/17. When I checked my order it said my K3 is SHIPPING SOON.


----------



## Martel47

My account now lists the delivery estimate as the 17th.  3 days, not one week!  Prime is awesome!  It says it's being prepared for shipment now.


----------



## heragn

That's awesome! My estimate was on or before the 20th and I ordered on the 10th. What about you?


----------



## heragn

I'm so insanely jealous right now lol


----------



## Emily King

Emily King said:


> Just got this email from Amazon (2-day shipping):


I got my email this afternoon that mine has shipped and should get here tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## heragn

*cries hysterically*


----------



## Emily King

heragn said:


> *cries hysterically*


When did you order yours?


----------



## heragn

On the 10th.I got an email yesterday that its due to ship on the 20th. I'm guess I'm being overly impatient.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I don't know if this helps any, but when I got the first one, which arrived the morning of the 27th of August, It didn't actually go anywhere until early in the a.m. the day before it arrived.  Below are its travels. FYI.

Date	Time	Location	Event Details
August 27, 2010	10:44:00 AM	Nor Cal US	Delivered
August 27, 2010	07:44:00 AM	Nor Cal US	Out for delivery
August 27, 2010	07:44:00 AM	Nor Cal US	Arrival Scan
August 27, 2010	04:19:00 AM	South San Francisco CA US	Departure Scan
August 27, 2010	12:13:00 AM	South San Francisco CA US	Arrival Scan
August 26, 2010	08:14:00 PM	Oakland CA US	Departure Scan
August 26, 2010	05:00:00 PM	Oakland CA US	Arrival Scan
August 26, 2010	03:48:00 PM	Louisville KY US	Departure Scan
August 26, 2010	01:21:00 PM	Louisville KY US	Arrival Scan
August 26, 2010	05:09:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	Departure Scan
August 26, 2010	03:00:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	Arrival Scan
August 26, 2010	01:35:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	Departure Scan
August 26, 2010	01:12:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	Shipment received by carrier
August 25, 2010	03:05:42 AM	US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Cindergayle

Ordered my K3 on September 3rd. It shipped today. Should be here on the 16th. Yeah!


----------



## Emily King

heragn said:


> On the 10th.I got an email yesterday that its due to ship on the 20th. I'm guess I'm being overly impatient.


You have only been waiting for a few days..... I'm at over 2 weeks here. I also ordered one on the 8th and haven't heard a thing about when it will ship. Patience... Just be glad you didn't have to wait a month!


----------



## Greystorm

Ordered a 3G K3 on September 1.

Still waiting. No email or estimated delivery has been provided. Hurry up Amazon!

Edit: So I logged in to check the order and even though I haven't received any email from Amazon the status has changed to Shipping Soon. Progress at last!


----------



## heragn

Just got my email! Estimated delivery is the 17th.


----------



## teri

Estimated delivery 9/16.  I'm about to burst.  I can hope for delivery a day early...


----------



## heragn

It wa another update estimated delivery is the 17th.


----------



## Samantha

Greystorm said:


> Ordered a 3G K3 on September 1.
> 
> Still waiting. No email or estimated delivery has been provided. Hurry up Amazon!
> 
> Edit: So I logged in to check the order and even though I haven't received any email from Amazon the status has changed to Shipping Soon. Progress at last!


You should have an update soon. I ordered Aug 30th and I got my update on Saturday (Sept 11).


----------



## heragn

Got a 2nd update tonight saying my estimated delivery is Friday! I'm super stoked now!


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

Got an email tonight saying mine is expected to be here Friday. I'm real happy because I just ordered it the 10th, a week is not a bad wait at all! Hopefully all of you who ordered will be getting them this week too.

(I couldn't contain my excitement and finally decided to join, been lurking around for a month or so, so hi.)


----------



## heragn

Hi Gen! Nice to meet you! I ordered mine on the 10th too and I'm looking @ a friday delivery too! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Tam

My Amazon account showed on Sunday that it was shipping soon with estimated delivery date of Friday the 17th. But today it changed to say it had shipped! With 2 day shipping that would have it here Thursday, but tracking showed it at Harrisburg PA (1 1/2 hours away) at 9pm. So I am hoping for a miraculous delivery tomorrow!!!!


----------



## heragn

I hope that you get your miracle, Tam!

EDIT: Status changed to shipping soon!  I paid for 1-day shipping, so I'm hoping against all odds that it ships late tonight and I get it sometime tomorrow or Thursday!  *squeals like a little girl*  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## AmberLi

I ordered a Graphite Wifi/3G on 9/8 and just this evening I received a shipping soon email, with a delivery date between 9/27 and 10/1   

Did anyone else choose free shipping?  Did you receive it any sooner?  I figured they would expedite anyway since there was such a long wait!


----------



## prey4war

Mine finally shipped this afternoon should be here tomorrow. Ordered it on the 3rd with 1 day shipping. Just hope it gets here before I go to work tomorrow so I can take it instead of my PRS-300!


----------



## heragn

Question: for instance, say it shipped late tonight, with 1-day shipping, when would it show up @ my door?


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

Thursday, more than likely. Unless you live on top of the distribution center.


----------



## heragn

Wish I lived in the amazon distribution center! Would make my life simpler! Lol


----------



## AmberLi

I used to live in Lexington, KY, across town from the distribution center there, and I never received anything any faster 

...And I had to pay tax!


----------



## heragn

In that case, pass thanks! I'll wait until Thursday lol


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

It won't process any faster, and I wouldn't think you'd get it any faster if it's 1-day shipping but I'd think if UPS or whoever picks it up at say, 1 or 2AM, they process it and since it's not going anywhere they just get it ready to be sent out on a truck in the morning. If it's going somewhere else they have to sort it and throw it on the plane to wherever and do all the other standard shipping stuff so it's going to take longer. I don't really know for sure if that's how it works but it seems logical to me.

Living inside the DC would definitely be beneficial though.


----------



## Vivi

Woot! My K3 finally, finally shipped.  It's coming from Campbellsville, Ky. I ordered it on Aug. 24th. My guess is that it will be here by Friday. My first Kindle, I'm so excited!


----------



## Samantha

September 15, 2010  06:11:00 AM  Sioux Falls SD US  Departure Scan
September 15, 2010 05:32:00 AM Sioux Falls SD US Arrival Scan
September 15, 2010 04:19:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan
September 15, 2010 12:49:00 AM Louisville KY US Arrival Scan
September 14, 2010 10:05:00 PM Campbellsville KY US Departure Scan
September 14, 2010 06:44:00 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment received by carrier
September 14, 2010 04:32:46 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


       

It has to come all the up to Canada but it's getting closer!


----------



## Vitavo

Ordered my WiFi model on the 12th and already received my estimated arrival date of the 20th! (2 day shipping).


----------



## Tam

September 15, 2010 07:41:00 AM Williamsport PA US Out for delivery
September 15, 2010 07:06:00 AM Williamsport PA US Arrival Scan 
September 15, 2010 03:38:00 AM Harrisburg PA US Departure Scan 
September 14, 2010 09:05:00 PM Harrisburg PA US Arrival Scan 
September 14, 2010 07:05:00 PM Horsham PA US Departure Scan 
September 14, 2010 02:50:00 PM Horsham PA US Shipment received by carrier 
September 14, 2010 06:51:17 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## kellymcclymer

It shipped!! Due tomorrow. I'll have to try not to track UPS obsessively


----------



## heragn

Its ok to check it obsessively! I do it all day long lol


----------



## kansaskyle

Sep 12 - Ordered Wi-Fi only, graphite
Sep 14 - Started the Amazon Prime free trial, and updated shipping to next day
Sep 15 - Received email stating "Estimated arrival date: September 17 2010 - September 20 2010"

Note:  It hasn't actually shipped yet.


----------



## heragn

Congrats Kyle! Mine is stuck in shipping soon mode. It'll ship today or tomorrow. *sigh* let the uber obsession begin lmao


----------



## Samantha

It's in Calgary already!

September 15, 2010  07:53:00 AM  CALGARY AB CA  Arrival Scan
September 15, 2010 06:27:00 AM Sioux Falls SD US Departure Scan
September 15, 2010 06:11:00 AM Sioux Falls SD US Departure Scan
September 15, 2010 06:07:00 AM CALGARY AB CA Completed customs clearance process
September 15, 2010 06:07:00 AM CALGARY AB CA Initiated customs clearance process
September 15, 2010 05:32:00 AM Sioux Falls SD US Arrival Scan
September 15, 2010 04:19:00 AM Louisville KY US Departure Scan
September 15, 2010 12:49:00 AM Louisville KY US Arrival Scan
September 14, 2010 10:05:00 PM Campbellsville KY US Departure Scan
September 14, 2010 06:44:00 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment received by carrier
September 14, 2010 04:32:46 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


Almost here!


----------



## tribegirl3

Ordered late Sept. 12th with Amazon Prime 2 day shipping.  Just received an e-mail saying estimated arrival is Sept. 20th.  Contemplating upgrading to 1 day shipping to possibly get before the weekend!

Edit to add that I just checked and can no longer make changes to order...this is a good sign, would love for the estimate to be off a few days


----------



## larryb52

well amazon 'maybe' catching up as the k3 are suppose to be in Target & Best Buy soon. I would imagine that they would fullfil the pre existing orders before sending them  to those respective stores...


----------



## larryb52

when did you order??


----------



## AlexJouJou

I ordered on the 12th of September. Just got my shipping soon notice! I JUMPED UP AND DOWN IN MY OFFICE. IN FRONT OF PEOPLE.      

It says estimated delivery is Friday September 17th!!!!!! I paid for one day shipping (don't have prime since I never really care when things get to me for what I order from amazon..except my K3!)


----------



## DailyLunatic

DailyLunatic said:


> Just updated again.  Now shows shipped via USPS from Lexington KY with a free delivery estimate of Sept 17.
> 
> Last time I ordered anything that was shipped USPS it arrived on the estimated date. Here's hoping this has a tail wind.


Sorting has been completed at my post office - 9:52am. I don't know if it will be out for delivery today or not.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## larryb52

hskye said:


> 12th September. They just gave an expected shipping date of the 20th Sept today, but they updated it within the past half hour to reflect the new status, i.e. being prepared for shipment. Whee! <3


great to hear...good luck & try to be patient...mine that was returned got there today, I reordered yesterday so I still have some time to wait...hope the 20th get's here fast for you...


----------



## prey4war

It's here!!! Got my baby in it's handsome leather case charging up while I get ready for work. I'll post again later tonight after I get home, but to recap for now: Ordered Sep 3rd. Got my shipping soon notice on the 13th. Shipped afternoon of the 14th and just arrived on the 15th no more than 15min ago.


----------



## heragn

YAY!!!! Congrats! 
Unfortunately, I'm stuck @ "shipping soon". I thought it would have shipped by now. *shrug* Still estimated for delivery for Friday.  Was sure to tell hubby that I'm taking Friday off to play with my new kindle. Lol and since I'm a housewife and stay at home mom, I can do that! He looked at me like I'm insane. It was hilarious


----------



## larryb52

well don't know if I believe it or not but got the e-mail with estimated date of the 17th, the thing is I reordered my k3 yesterday?...it would be nice but the order has not even gone to shipping yet? & by strange chance the one I returned got there today?...I'll stay positive...


----------



## Vitavo

Just received another email, K3 shipped! Estimated delivery is now the 17th! This is great I wasn't expecting it until late next week.


----------



## angelmum3

hskye said:


> "This portion of your order is being prepared for shipment and cannot be canceled or changed." O_O XD <333


I ordered a graphite K3 and a graphite Wifi/3G on Sept 10

the graphite K3 has the "prepared for shipment...." status" wooHOOO!! Shipping Estimate is Sept 20!

Now the wifi/3G is my mom's her birthday is Oct 4, so my dad is ok with it not getting to mom until her birthday!! 

(her portion of the order can still be changed but has an estimate date of Sept 21 - 25 listed!!)


----------



## heragn

Mine has been in "shipping soon" staus for 17 hours now! I'm getting frustrated


----------



## cecosugi

Ordered 9/13, just got this:  Estimated arrival date: September 21 2010


----------



## Greger

I just got my first estimated delivery date for my September 13 order for one 3G capable Kindle 3.  The Estimated arrival date is Sept 28 - October 4.  The wide date range given may have something to do with the free shipping option I selected.  I thought I would get a more definitive date of shipment rather than estimated arrival, but at least I may see it before month end.  Looking forward to my first Kindle experience.

Greg


----------



## Bradley

I'm in Canada. I placed my order on September 2nd and got an email Monday (13th) saying my Kindle would ship the 15th or 16th. I received another email today (15th) telling me it has shipped. It's been estimated to get to me by the 22nd...Fingers crossed it will get here a little sooner!


----------



## Samantha

Mine's left Calgary! It'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## tribegirl3

Just wanted to update that I got a shipping notice today and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow!

Recap: 
Ordered Sept 12th
Sept. 15th, 2:16AM email delivery date of arrival Sept. 20th
Sept. 15th, 1:41PM order has shipped with estimated arrival tomorrow, Sept.16th

left from Whitestown, IN with final destination N Canton, OH


----------



## Tam

It's heeeeerrrrrrreeeeee!!!!!!! Working great so far! 

I AM HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Pushka

Grrr to this. I ordered another k3 on 10th and nothing yet. To make it worse, a replacement kindle for my original defective one has been stuck in Cincinatti for two days now and the expected delivery date of that was tomorrow to me in Australia. That isn't going to happen, it hasn't even arrived in LA where it exports from, and add another four days on top of that because nothing happens over the weekend here.


----------



## heragn

I'm feeling your pain Pushka!  My order has been "shipping soon" for the last 20 hours!  This is ridiculous!


----------



## Samantha

Mine delivered! At 4 pm today. But I left work at 3 pm today! Which means my Kindle is all sad and lonely at WORK WITHOUT ME!!!!!   I'm almost tempted to go back in to get it.  

Ugh I was worried this would happen.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Yay, Samantha.

Right when I expected it, it shipped (Ordered 9/6 am PDT shipping 2 day Prime and headed for Northern California):

Status:	In transit
Ship Carrier:	UPS
Latest Event:	Whitestown IN
Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit - Sep 15, 2010 5:16:06 PM


----------



## Geemont

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on September 13 2010 (Order# 002-2564200-0266662): 

  "Kindle 3G Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation"
   Estimated arrival date: September 21 2010 - September 25 2010

I used the Free Shipping method.


----------



## Samantha

It's here! It's here! It's here!

I went back to work to get it. 

I almost forgot my key card -yikes that would have been a disaster! 

But it's here! Off to open the box.


----------



## heragn

I'm glad that you got it! Have fun unboxing it!


----------



## Samantha

heragn said:


> I'm glad that you got it! Have fun unboxing it!


I couldn't wait. And I won't be home tomorrow night to play with it. It's only a 20 minute round trip.


----------



## heragn

Mine is "shipping soon". Had that status for over 24 hrs. Keep looking for that email that says it shipped. Thank goodness I have a blackberry and can get email on my phone lol


----------



## larryb52

good luck, I am also shipping now...I think you est date was the 17th if you have next day & they ship tomorrow you'll have it before the weekend...let us know when you get that e-mail...


----------



## heragn

Ya'll will be the first to know when I finish my happy dance! Yeah its 1-day shipping


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Wifi only K3s are listed as in stock for immediate shipping right now.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Generation/dp/B002Y27P3M/ref=sa_menu_kdp3w3


----------



## heragn

See? That's not right!


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

Just got my shipping notice, it's going to get here a day early! Can't wait for tomorrow.   Hope yours will show up too, Heragn. I bet you'll get the email soon.


----------



## heragn

Gen, you are officially my good luck charm! It finally shipped. Might get it tomorrow but I'm laying money I get it Friday, even with 1 day shipping. *shrug*
Anyone else do 1-day, have a late shipment and still get it next day?

EDIT: estimated delivery is tomorrow the 16th!  Here's to hoping!


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

Mine says estimated arrival is tomorrow. I've found that as long as you get the shipping notice that night it usually shows up the next day unless there's some weather issue or something. You'll see it tomorrow I bet.


----------



## heragn

Lol the nearest dc is phoenix az so why is it in whitetown indiana? Oh well, long as I get it tmro? *is giddy and excited*


----------



## angelmum3

unknown2cherubim said:


> Wifi only K3s are listed as in stock for immediate shipping right now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Generation/dp/B002Y27P3M/ref=sa_menu_kdp3w3


I think its only the white tho? Still waiting on our Graphite K3


----------



## Samantha

heragn said:


> Gen, you are officially my good luck charm! It finally shipped. Might get it tomorrow but I'm laying money I get it Friday, even with 1 day shipping. *shrug*
> Anyone else do 1-day, have a late shipment and still get it next day?
> 
> EDIT: estimated delivery is tomorrow the 16th! Here's to hoping!


You may be in luck. Mine was supposed to deliver on the 17th. Then it was the 16th. 
It hit Calgary (three hours away by car; less than an hour by plane) this morning and it was delivered to me at 4 pm today!


----------



## heragn

They changed my delivery date to the 16th, so I'm pretty confident. I'm super excited to start transferring books!

I have some books I didn't get from amazon, when I transfer then via usb are they going to charge me a fee for transferring a personal doc?


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

As long as you do it via USB cable or through wifi it won't cost you a thing.


----------



## heragn

Thanks Gen. I've never really understood that. What classifies as a personal doc?


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

I dunno for sure, I think just anything that you want to add yourself like a MS word or PDF file. The only reason it cost money before is because they had to recover some of what they pay for the free 3G to every single Kindle. Because you're using your own wifi, that's why they don't charge you for it anymore as long as it's not over 3G.


----------



## heragn

OH! Ok, I didn't realize that they weren't charging anymore, I feel like a dork now lol.

My goodness, I'm having a heck of a time sitting still. I feel like a kid waiting for Santa Claus. Not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight. Anyone have a sleeping pill? Lmao


----------



## TazExprez

I ordered a graphite 3G + WiFi Kindle on Sept. 13 and I got a notice today, Sept. 15, saying that it is shipping soon.  The notice said I should expect it by Sept. 18.  Sept. 18 is a Saturday and I used the 2 Day Amazon Prime shipping option, so could I actually expect to see it on Saturday, or will it be arriving on Monday?


----------



## heragn

I would expect it on Saturday.  UPS delivers on Saturdays, don't they?


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

It will come FedEx most likely. I don't think UPS delivers Saturday. Every time I've had a delivery coming on Saturday it comes via FedEx Saturday Delivery. If it says you'll get it the 18th, you'll more than likely get it then.


----------



## TazExprez

heragn said:


> I would expect it on Saturday. UPS delivers on Saturdays, don't they?


I thought that Saturday delivery was extra from everyone, except USPS.


----------



## TazExprez

Thanks a lot for the good news guys.  I thought it was a typo from Amazon.


----------



## prey4war

heragn said:


> Lol the nearest dc is phoenix az so why is it in whitetown indiana? Oh well, long as I get it tmro? *is giddy and excited*


Mine came from Lexington, KY which was great considering where I'm at. I saw on another thread where the majority of people were saying theirs were coming from Louisville or this region. How many sources of kindles are there I wonder?


----------



## KindleMap.net

I ordered the wifi only K3 on Sept. 7th and the shipping date is September 20th. Should arrive between the 20th and 24th.

I hope the K3 has good browser support. I will be updating (if the browser has good support) kindlemap.net to be more dynamic.


----------



## heragn

Its in Louisville Ky!  I'm in Texas, not too much farther to go!!!

Going to bed before I continue to obsess and not get any sleep at all!  Night ya'll

EDIT: as of 4:30am it is at the Dallas Fort Worth Airport!  *squee*


----------



## Louche

Hey there, guys! Please meet newbie here 
Sitting here in Ukraine 10000 miles away, green with envy just due to the fact that mine will hopefully arrive in sth like a month (because of the need to make custom clearance and distance and stuff).
However extremely happy for all of you who will get their hands on K3 soon.


----------



## 911jason

Welcome to KB Louche, here's to a fast trip for your Kindle! =)


----------



## metal134

I got a notice last week that it would be shipping on the 14th.  Was hopping to get it by the 17th.  Well, it didn't until the 15th and isn't expected to arrive till the 21st.  Oh well.


----------



## grg

ALMOST GOT IT
September 16, 2010 09:26:00 AM ROISSY, PARIS FR Initiated customs clearance process 
September 16, 2010 03:42:00 AM ROISSY, PARIS FR Initiated customs clearance process 
September 16, 2010 12:25:00 AM Philadelphia PA US Departure Scan 
September 15, 2010 09:00:00 PM Newark DE US Shipment received by carrier 
September 15, 2010 05:32:18 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## larryb52

I'm curious has everyone gotten a shipped e-mail? because if not than why is the kindle page showing In Stock Now for all models & you can supposedly buy now & get it tomorrow with overnight shipping?? a lot of folks including myself still are in shipping soon?, just thinking out loud here...


----------



## Pushka

It's not great that the kindle is now showing availability yet I ordered a week ago and am still waiting for the order to be prepped for shipping.


----------



## grg

Pushka said:


> It's not great that the kindle is now showing availability yet I ordered a week ago and am still waiting for the order to be prepped for shipping.


Order now for September delivery
Due to strong customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. Order now to reserve your place in line. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 27th.


----------



## Pushka

It is avaiable. I think you might need to refresh your browser. This is what I just copied from the US page:
In Stock
Ships from and sold by Amazon Digital Services. Gift-wrap available.
Want it delivered Friday, September 17? Order it in the next 12 hours and 49 minutes, and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Etc


----------



## grg

Pushka said:


> It is avaiable. I think you might need to refresh your browser.  This is what I just copied from the US page:
> In Stock
> Ships from and sold by Amazon Digital Services. Gift-wrap available.
> Want it delivered Friday, September 17? Order it in the next 12 hours and 49 minutes, and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Etc


there is a topic on it already:
SOME Kindles are now in stock (White 3G and Graphite WiFi)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36474.0.html
G


----------



## larryb52

grg said:


> there is a topic on it already:
> SOME Kindles are now in stock (White 3G and Graphite WiFi)
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36474.0.html
> G


now ALL are available...everyone who was preparing to ship Should get a shipped e-mail today if they are all truly available...


----------



## Pushka

I'd go with just preparing to ship


----------



## larryb52

Pushka said:


> I'd go with just preparing to ship


good luck...


----------



## HappyGuy

Pulled the trigger Sept. 5th with my birthday money.

Status:
Sept. 7 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 8 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 9 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 10 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 11 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 12 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 13 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 14 - Not yet shipped - email received, estimated delivery date Sep. 20 - 24!!  Beginning to get excited.
Sept. 15 - Not yet shipped - estimated delivery date Sep. 20 - 24
Sept. 16 - Shipping soon - estimated delivery date Sep. 20 - 24!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## heragn

Soooo...we are out for delivery! I'll have her shortly! I'm so excited, I haven't slept at all and I can barely sit still.


----------



## larryb52

good to see , let us know when you get it...


----------



## Samantha

heragn said:


> Soooo...we are out for delivery! I'll have her shortly! I'm so excited, I haven't slept at all and I can barely sit still.


See I told you! You will be in LOVE. I can't believe how NICE it is.


----------



## heragn

Wish it were here already! I'm coming from a K1 to the K3, and I can't wait to see the difference between the two! 

This is all very exciting! Lol


----------



## heragn

Its here! Its here! Gonna go play with it now! See you in a month lol


----------



## Samantha

heragn said:


> Its here! Its here! Gonna go play with it now! See you in a month lol


----------



## DailyLunatic

*ding*  Soup is ready!  Ordered August 28th via Free shipping.

See you guys when I've finished reading.  

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## larryb52

stuck on shipping soon was suppose to be here tomorrow but the day is not over I will have to learn to be patient...not a chance...


----------



## BruceS

This is almost as good as when my K3 was shipped.

I just got an e-mail from oberon design stating that my K3 cover had been shipped.

Even better, when I check the UPS tracking number, it shows OUT FOR DELIVERY.


----------



## anguish79

Figure I'll post my experience:

Ordered mine on the 10th.

Got the shipping soon notice on the 14th.
Got noticed that it shipped yesterday, received it today (had it overnighted).

I just got the wifi version.


----------



## cecosugi

cecosugi said:


> Ordered 9/13, just got this: Estimated arrival date: September 21 2010


Just got an email saying it was shipping. Showed a tracking number with an estimated delivery date of September 20.


----------



## angelmum3

cecosugi said:


> Just got an email saying it was shipping. Showed a tracking number with an estimated delivery date of September 20.


Mine still says "Shipping Soon" estimate Sept 20


----------



## AlexJouJou

Mine just shipped via FEDEX and should be here tomorrow.

I'd of prefered UPS only because the guy comes later in the day when my kids are home...FEDEX timeframe on delivery varies much more widely (maybe not as many shipments to my apartment complex or something)..but I'm not complaining!

Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

Got it! It's noticeably smaller and lighter, and I really like the new soft touch coating on the back.


----------



## ThomasGoor

Mmm, I placed order for 3G/graphite on september 5th and it's still saying 'Not yet shipped'. It seems other people who placed their order days later already got the 'shipping soon' notice  .


----------



## Jolive

I'm in the UK and I ordered my Kindle on 2nd September.  Just had an Email to say that they should despatch on 29th September.  Still have a couple more weeks of patiently waiting.


----------



## Pushka

It seems only US people are able to get their kindles and CS said that international kindles were still sold out. Except that kindles coming to Australia come from the USA and use the same hardware, which is why we buy second hand ones from the States and they work fine.


----------



## larryb52

ThomasGoor said:


> Mmm, I placed order for 3G/graphite on september 5th and it's still saying 'Not yet shipped'. It seems other people who placed their order days later already got the 'shipping soon' notice  .


shipping soon is better but I'd like to get to shipped...been sitting on there since late yesterday for a product that they claim is in stock it sure is taking awhile to get it out the door...


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

ThomasGoor said:


> Mmm, I placed order for 3G/graphite on september 5th and it's still saying 'Not yet shipped'. It seems other people who placed their order days later already got the 'shipping soon' notice  .


Because they're still not in stock of the 3G graphite. Wifi graphite and 3G white are both in stock now, just not the 3G graphite. That's why a lot of people who ordered after you have theirs but yours hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## larryb52

sorry to disagree but all products show in stock...


----------



## Pushka

The USA site says all kindles are in stock. If you select a country other than the USA then none of them are in stock.


----------



## Genetic_Bloom

Sorry, I guess you're right. Last I knew last night the graphite was out of stock but I guess it's not today. I don't know why yours wouldn't be shipping.


----------



## larryb52

I just got the e-mail, being shipped over night from Pa, I live in Balto, Md. I could meet them half way & have it before midnight but I'd doubt they'd go for that    tomorrow is fine , I hope you get yours soon, waiting seems like forever...


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Mine has disappeared off the radar since it left Toledo this morning at 6 a.m.  

I'm still not that worried. It isn't supposed to get to me until tomorrow and I expect there will be a flurry of action while I sleep tonight and it will be out for delivery as it should be tomorrow.  I just wish a tiny bit that I hadn't already unregistered the one which has to go back ...


----------



## Pushka

I am waiting until a replacement is in my hands until I do anything.  Why dont you re register and load up 1 book to read just in case.  That way, within 5 minutes of doing that, there will be a knock on the door and your kindle will arrive. Coz life is like that!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Pushka said:


> I am waiting until a replacement is in my hands until I do anything. Why dont you re register and load up 1 book to read just in case. That way, within 5 minutes of doing that, there will be a knock on the door and your kindle will arrive. Coz life is like that!


 Life is exactly like that.  That's what I'll do if it isn't out for delivery tomorrow early.


----------



## TazExprez

I received a shipping soon notice yesterday and the graphite 3G + WiFi Kindle shipped today, Sept. 16.  I ordered it via 2 Day shipping, but I will be receiving on Sept. 17.  I live in Yonkers, New York, but I am getting it shipped to my job address in New York City.  Are all 2 Day shipping orders going to New York City received in 1 day?  I signed up for an Amazon Prime trial recently and I ordered 3 other items this week and they all arrived 1 day after being shipped.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Pushka said:


> I am waiting until a replacement is in my hands until I do anything. Why dont you re register and load up 1 book to read just in case. That way, within 5 minutes of doing that, there will be a knock on the door and your kindle will arrive. Coz life is like that!


Oh Pushka... we're waiting together again.... this time for replacements! Best wishes for your replacement to be perfect!


----------



## Pushka

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh Pushka... we're waiting together again.... this time for replacements! Best wishes for your replacement to be perfect!


Ah, another one of those 'life is like that' moments! And hoping for perfection for you too PraiseGod!


----------



## Outrager

TazExprez said:


> I received a shipping soon notice yesterday and the graphite 3G + WiFi Kindle shipped today, Sept. 16. I ordered it via 2 Day shipping, but I will be receiving on Sept. 17. I live in Yonkers, New York, but I am getting it shipped to my job address in New York City. Are all 2 Day shipping orders going to New York City received in 1 day? I signed up for an Amazon Prime trial recently and I ordered 3 other items this week and they all arrived 1 day after being shipped. Thanks for any help.


I live in NYC and when I recently ordered something with 2day Prime it took the 2 days to arrive. And my Kindle's shipping time seems to be the full 2 days as well. I hope you're right though and it comes in just 1 day.


----------



## HeathCharnock

I ordered K3 WIFI on 23rd August and have just received a email from Amazon UK that it will be here on 21st ! wohoo waited sooooo long for this can't wait.


----------



## David17

I ordered a graphite wifi K3 in August 28th, and mine is still sitting at "shipping soon."  It has for three days now. What's the deal, Amazon?  I think prime customers are getting priority, as I've seen people order after me and get theirs already.


----------



## anguish79

David17 said:


> I ordered a graphite wifi K3 in August 28th, and mine is still sitting at "shipping soon." It has for three days now. What's the deal, Amazon? I think prime customers are getting priority, as I've seen people order after me and get theirs already.


Makes me wonder. I know when I ordered mine it was first come, first serve, but I am a Prime customer.


----------



## angelmum3

The graphite WiFi is in Indianapolis, just scanned in - now how long will it take to get to Chicago?  Then to this 'burb, then to this house!!?  (ordered Sept 11 - and Amazon says expected to arrive Sept 20, and dh told DD that they will keep it until the 20th before delivering it to our house!   poor DD!)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Has anybody had this happen?

When I went to bed, this is what my tracking was saying:

Date	Time	Location	Event Details
September 16, 2010	06:13:00 AM	Toledo OH US	Departure Scan
September 15, 2010	05:16:06 PM	Whitestown IN US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

When I woke up this morning, this is what my tracking said:


Date	Time	Location	Event Details
September 17, 2010	05:13:00 AM	CA US	Out for delivery
September 17, 2010	04:45:00 AM	CA US	Arrival Scan
September 17, 2010	01:54:00 AM	San Pablo CA US	Departure Scan
September 16, 2010	11:36:00 PM	San Pablo CA US	Shipment received by carrier
September 15, 2010	08:32:40 PM	US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Does UPS just make stuff up?


----------



## Geemont

UPS: 3 DAY SELECT

Date  Time  Location  Event Details
September 16, 2010 02:20:41 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Estimated Arrival
September 21, 2010

No further details.


----------



## Kathy

My daughter received hers today. She is in love with it. The estimated shipping was 9/20, so she got it early.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Just got mine today!! Woohoo! Loading books now!

So far it seems excellent but I haven't put it through it's paces yet


----------



## TazExprez

I finally received my Kindle this Friday Sept. 17.  I ordered it via 2 Day shipping, but I received it in one day.  This is my first Kindle and it is pretty nice.  I ordered the graphite 3G + WiFi model.


----------



## HappyGuy

Woohoo!!!!!!!  Moving from K1 to K3, so REALLY excited about this!

Pulled the trigger Sept. 5th with my birthday money.

Status:
Sept. 7 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 8 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 9 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 10 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 11 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 12 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 13 - Not yet shipped
Sept. 14 - Not yet shipped - email received, estimated delivery date Sep. 20 - 24!!  Beginning to get excited.
Sept. 15 - Not yet shipped - estimated delivery date Sep. 20 - 24
Sept. 16 - Shipping soon - estimated delivery date Sep. 20 - 24!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!
Sept. 17 - Shipped
Delivery Estimate: September 21, 2010

Date  Time  Location  Event Details
September 18, 2010 09:00:00 AM Knoxville TN US Departure Scan
September 18, 2010 03:38:00 AM Knoxville TN US Arrival Scan
September 18, 2010 12:53:00 AM Lexington KY US Departure Scan
September 17, 2010 09:01:00 PM Lexington KY US Shipment received by carrier
September 17, 2010 02:33:45 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## bloss

I'm not that lucky   Still waiting for my k3 3G+WIFI (international), ordered on Sep 4.


----------



## RyanMWilliams

We ordered a new Kindle 3 wifi for my wife, tracking says it's being delivered Monday.  She's pretty excited.


----------



## metal134

I was given an estimated delivery date of Sep 21, so I was pleasently surprised when in arrived today.  It's my first time with an e-reader of any kind and I really like it.  I know most people fawn over the ability to have large text, but I went to the smallest font size  (my eyes are wretched and I have no problem with small font).  I tried out the text to speech function just out of curiousity and it was... well... creepy.  Anyhow, I will probably spend most of the day screwing around with it, seeing what I can do and just feeling my way.


----------



## RyanMWilliams

Yeah, my wife's new K3 arrived yesterday, a couple days earlier than expected.  Nice surprise.  It is a very nice device!  She got it all set up and loaded up with a bunch of books.


----------



## DD

Well, I'm on Kindle watch again.  I was one of the first to order on July 28th.  After the shipping snafu, I didn't receive my K3 until August 30th.  Then I noticed the page turn slowdown in the sun and had to get a replacement which also had the problem.  So, rather that start the endless cycle of replacements, I returned the first Kindle and the replacement.  Now that the newest software update seems to be solving the problem, I've reordered.  I ordered at 5 PM and about a 1/2 hr. later I ws at "shipping soon".  Delivery estimate is 9/22.


----------



## Pushka

Grr, I ordered a 3G on September 11 and it hasnt budged yet.  Seems like Amazon are still sold out of all International kindles yet now you can buy them in the States from Target.  Supposed to be moving today sometime, least, that was what they said when I ordered it.

Glad to hear you are back on a roll DD!


----------



## AmberLi

My kindle FINALLY shipped today!!

I ordered 9/8 with Free Super Saver shipping and got a shipping estimate of 9/20, with delivery between 9/27 and 10/1.

Now that it's shipped I have a delivery estimate of 9/21!!!

I had a feeling that paying more for shipping wouldn't be very necessary, although I know people who ordered in the last few days have been getting bumped ahead 

I hope it really gets here, I'm reading a book I'm liking a lot on my phone and I'd rather load up the real thing!!  

Oh, also I went into Best Buy and they had the display up, but no units for sale.  They had some M-Edge jackets, but only maybe 2 or three types, although that's better than the website at the moment!

Target didn't have any kindle displays or anything, even though it's featured prominently in the circular


----------



## Roos Mom

My new Kindle was shipped yesterday Sat Sept 18th and will arrive on Wed Sept 22, 2010.  I placed my order on Sept. 1st 2010.  This is my third Kindle and i hope with all my heart it is as good as all the talk.  I loved my first kindle hubby ordered the second one and now he is trying to make up to me with the new model.  Anyone know how many Kindles you can have on one account?  Kindle watch is just like baby watch.  Good luck to all who are waiting and i hope your mail person likes you.  Roos Mom


----------



## 911jason

Roos Mom said:


> Anyone know how many Kindles you can have on one account?


From a recent thread on this topic:



pidgeon92 said:


> There is no limit to the number of Kindles (or other devices) on one account.
> 
> Many books have a limit as to how many devices a book can be on simultaneously. Generally six. This is usually posted under the product description.


----------



## Greystorm

Ordered a 3G Graphite on September 1.
Shipped September 15.
Delivered in Australia September 20.

Now to wait till the 23rd to use it as it's a present


----------



## Violet

OK!  Because I live in SE PA (not far from some Amazon warehouses), Super-Saver shipping really hits the jackpot sometimes!!

White K3
Ordered Sept 1
Shipped Sept 20
via UPS (estimated delivery date: September 21, 2010).

So Super-Saver shipping sometimes = 1-day shipping for me  
(usually more like 3-4 days)


----------



## bloss

My K3 3G+WIFI shipped today  (ordered Sep 4)
Delivery estimate: Sep 22.


----------



## angelmum3

angelmum3 said:


> The graphite WiFi is in Indianapolis, just scanned in - now how long will it take to get to Chicago? Then to this 'burb, then to this house!!? (ordered Sept 11 - and Amazon says expected to arrive Sept 20, and dh told DD that they will keep it until the 20th before delivering it to our house!  poor DD!)


and that's what happened! We knew it was in the sorting facility for the whole weekend!! Unfortunately DD had to stay home today - she had a fever of 102 late Saturday and most Sunday...

on the other hand my mom's kindle suddenly said shipped - whereas it was supposed to get there Sept 21 - 25, but it got there today - an hour after DD got her kindle!!


----------



## DD

Whoo-hoo!!!!  Just moved to "Shipped" and it's arriving tomorrow!  I ordered it late last night and only took free Prime 2-day shipping but it's coming from New Castle, Delaware to Maryland, NE of Baltimore.  It's practically right next door.  Funny thing is, I'm travelling from our beach vacation in Delaware tomorrow too.  I could have gone and picked it up today!   

UPDATE:  Arrived at 2:30 PM today.  Didn't expect it until tomorrow.  Charging, downloaded latest software, waiting to test page turns in the sun.


----------



## ripal

On Kindle watch again! Ordered Wi-fi version for my son late Saturday night(September 18th) and website said that we'll get it on 22nd. Well, it's been shipping today and expected delivery is tomorrow!!! I'll keep it as a surprise for my son and let it show up in his room when he gets back from school! He is not expecting it till Wednesday.


----------



## Pushka

Ordered 3G on 11th and now not shipping until 27th.  Grr Amazon, so much for your FIFO policy that you just quoted me in an email!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Wife's Kindle 3 due tomorrow, now I have to figure out which of my many books she'd like to read first!!!
jp


----------



## Geemont

And I have to sit at work until 3:30 PM.

Date Time Location Event Details
*September 21, 2010 07:28:00 AM Pacific WA US Out for delivery*
September 21, 2010 07:28:00 AM Pacific WA US Arrival Scan
September 21, 2010 06:02:00 AM Seattle WA US Departure Scan
September 21, 2010 04:09:00 AM Seattle WA US Arrival Scan
September 21, 2010 02:20:00 AM Rockford IL US Departure Scan
September 21, 2010 12:20:00 AM Rockford IL US Arrival Scan
September 20, 2010 10:03:00 PM Minneapolis MN US Departure Scan
September 20, 2010 04:43:00 PM Minneapolis MN US Arrival Scan
September 20, 2010 03:41:00 PM Louisville KY US Departure Scan
September 20, 2010 12:27:00 PM Louisville KY US Shipment received by carrier
September 16, 2010 02:20:41 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Violet

White K3 ordered Sept 1

Sept 21:
Status:  Delivered
Location: Porch


----------



## jpmorgan49

Kindle 3 has arrived and is in my hands, love the contrast on the screen. 
jp


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Woohoo!!! Status just changed to Shipping Soon for my new K3!!! I am as excited as I was for K1. And K2. And the DX...lol! Its like Christmas in September! My Oberon and DecalGirl skins should be here Monday and my K3 Monday or Tuesday!! Happy dance!


ETA: oh yeah!! K3, Oberon cover and DecalGirl skin all due to be delivered tomorrow!!! How am I ever going to sleep!!!!

#2ETA: It is all out for delivery! Everything was sitting about 30 minutes away from me ALL night. I dreamed about driving over and liberating my stuff! DH wouldn't let me. So, now I sit and wait for UPS to GET HERE already...lol!


----------



## jabrennan

I ordered my 3G white Kindle yesterday and was told it would be delivered on or about October 6.
This morning I got an email with change of status...delivery September 30.


----------



## CoffeeCat

Ordered my K3 (3G/WiFi) on Sunday (9/26), with an expected 3 to 5 day wait for shipment. 

Sept. 28, 2010 - Shipping soon. Delivery estimate October 4th - 7th. 
Sept. 29, 2010 - Shipping soon. Website now says In Stock, so I'm hoping for some progress today. 
Sep 30, 2010 - SHIPPED! Delivery Estimate October 6th

My Decal Girl skin shipped out today (9/2 and my and Lighted Leather Kindle Cover is shipping soon (as of 9/2. SO exciting.


----------



## fallsauce

So is Amazon shipping international orders first?

I ordered mine (WiFi only) on Sunday (26th) and it was In Stock, but the US page showed a 3-5 day estimated shipping date. (Just curious cos usually the US always gets everything first  )

Something strange and annoying is happening to my shipment info though:

Date  	Time  	Location  	Event Details
September 29, 2010 01:17:00 PM Hong Kong HK Arrival Scan
September 28, 2010 11:53:00 PM Cincinnati Hub OH US Arrival Scan
September 28, 2010 11:33:00 PM Erlanger KY US Departure Scan
September 28, 2010 11:33:00 PM Erlanger KY US Arrival Scan
September 28, 2010 05:12:00 AM Cincinnati Hub OH US Departure Scan
September 28, 2010 04:37:00 AM Cincinnati Hub OH US Arrival Scan
September 27, 2010 11:59:00 PM Erlanger KY US Arrival Scan
September 27, 2010 06:05:00 PM Erlanger KY US Shipment received by carrier

Why did it go to Erlanger and the Cincinnati Hub twice

At least it's out of the US and in a slightly closer country now!   Estimated delivery date is 1 Oct so fingers crossed!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

fallsauce said:


> So is Amazon shipping international orders first?
> 
> I ordered mine (WiFi only) on Sunday (26th) and it was In Stock, but the US page showed a 3-5 day estimated shipping date. (Just curious cos usually the US always gets everything first )
> 
> Something strange and annoying is happening to my shipment info though:
> 
> Date Time Location Event Details
> September 29, 2010 01:17:00 PM Hong Kong HK Arrival Scan
> September 28, 2010 11:53:00 PM Cincinnati Hub OH US Arrival Scan
> September 28, 2010 11:33:00 PM Erlanger KY US Departure Scan
> September 28, 2010 11:33:00 PM Erlanger KY US Arrival Scan
> September 28, 2010 05:12:00 AM Cincinnati Hub OH US Departure Scan
> September 28, 2010 04:37:00 AM Cincinnati Hub OH US Arrival Scan
> September 27, 2010 11:59:00 PM Erlanger KY US Arrival Scan
> September 27, 2010 06:05:00 PM Erlanger KY US Shipment received by carrier
> 
> Why did it go to Erlanger and the Cincinnati Hub twice
> 
> At least it's out of the US and in a slightly closer country now!  Estimated delivery date is 1 Oct so fingers crossed!


To what country is your Kindle heading?


----------



## fallsauce

It's coming to australia. perth, to be specific


----------



## Pushka

That sounds right. Kindles for Perth go via Hong Kong. Weird I know.


----------



## jungle_girl

My kindle just arrived today to melbourne, aust. I ordered it on the 4th sept, got shipped out on 16th sept, and arrived on 30th sept. The estimated date was the 22nd sept. There was a problem with my shipment where someone sent it to the wrong suburb and my kindle was actually lost for a while. i had to phone up DHL everyday and they did nothing till pretty much the 29th sept when it was located in a mail place on the east side of melb (i live in the west side). so it finally got redelivered today, at last. What went wrong here was that someone wrote/entered the wrong suburb and so it was sent else where. luckily it wasn't opened, but i will never use DHL ever again. to me they are unreliable and useless.


----------



## Pushka

Another Aussie here.  Problem is, you dont get a choice when ordering from DHL - that is the supplier that Amazon use.  Bummer about the delay, but hope you can forget all that and just enjoy your kindle now!


----------



## jungle_girl

Oh i am definitely enjoying my kindle, its so small and pretty LOL. thats too bad we can't choose who to deliver our stuff. well i told amazon and they gave me a refund for the shipping costs, which was pretty cool. but still it would've great if i didn't have the 10 days delay where i was always hoping my kindle would arrive.


----------



## Tripp

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a graphite 3G / WiFi K3 on Thursday.  I chose 2 day shipping and have a trip coming up in a week and a half.  I want it before then.  I have been haunting my account at Amazon and it hasn't shipped yet.  I am impatiently awaiting it.


----------



## zooby

pre ordered the kindle wifi when it was first announced and the day before it would have shipped, I smashed my laptop screen so had to cancel! 

was paid on friday there so no I have ordered my kindle and should be here on tuesday


----------



## unknown2cherubim

zooby said:


> pre ordered the kindle wifi when it was first announced and the day before it would have shipped, I smashed my laptop screen so had to cancel!
> 
> was paid on friday there so no I have ordered my kindle and should be here on tuesday


Sympathies on smashing your laptop screen. I had to replace a screen once and I'm far from a techie. Blech. Hopefully you didn't have to get more than that fixed on it.

You're going to love you new Kindle, I just know it.


----------



## Tripp

I checked my order status just a few minutes ago and my order is shipping!  It is coming from Seattle to my home in suburban Seattle so it will probably be here tomorrow!  Quite a difference from my K2 that seemed to circumnavigate the whole US with about 5 stops in each state before it came home.  So, I will soon own a lovely little Graphite K3 3G/WiFi and my DS will inherit my steady eddie K2.  And he just said yesterday that he was getting excited about it.  Win/win.


----------



## CoffeeCat

Tripp said:


> I checked my order status just a few minutes ago and my order is shipping! It is coming from Seattle to my home in suburban Seattle so it will probably be here tomorrow! Quite a difference from my K2 that seemed to circumnavigate the whole US with about 5 stops in each state before it came home. So, I will soon own a lovely little Graphite K3 3G/WiFi and my DS will inherit my steady eddie K2. And he just said yesterday that he was getting excited about it. Win/win.


Congrats! I'm envious on how quickly you'll get your Kindle! Mine shipped 9/28 and while it's scheduled to arrive on Wednesday, there isn't any tracking activity noted since 9/29. It's so hard to wait! You must be so happy to pass on your K2 to your DS.


----------



## sky

I am very impressed by Amazon UK - they shipped my Kindle yesterday afternoon and I just got it today (completely wasn't expecting it)!


----------



## TotallyEpic

My girlfriend ordered my kindle on Monday evening (the 4th) I hope it's here by my birthday (16th).

It's coming from Amazon US to Ireland. Kind of silly I can't order from the UK store, seeing as I'm so close.


----------

